# the ~*~ ANTHROPOLOGIE ~*~ thread!



## Swanky

I am becoming quite addicted. . . 
I find really great classic, staple pieces that have cool updated twists and details to them!
I go probably every 2 weeks to see the new stuff and can't leave w/o 1-3 pieces :s

I'll post my few most recent pieces, please add links/pics to items you love!
I love to see what others are diggin'!


----------



## Gimmethebag

I used to work for Anthro and while I have enough printed skirts to clothe a small country (and I probably have, I did a big charity clean-out)... I still pop in for their sales. 

In my experience, the house brand knits don't hold up as well... but they carry lots of outside vendors as well, and they are can be bought for a steal when they become marked down. The usual first mark down is around 50%. 

The last thing I bought from Anthro were a pair of booties off their website. They are the Framework Booties by Schuler & Sons. Amazing quality and I am so happy I bought them. The shoes can be hit-or-miss, but fortunately you aren't really out anything if you order them and they don't work. The stores will still take online returns even if they don't normally carry the item.


----------



## *Jem*

I am also addicted! Do you go to the Northpark store? Its always so busy there. I have a *secret* one that I like going to. They always have tons of stock.

I bought these things last week:

















And bought this a few weeks ago and love it so much!


----------



## missbanff

OMG Swanky, that is so weird you posted this because I am LOVING Anthro these days! I've even been scoping eBay for some older pieces, because they are just soooo pretty. Can't wait to see what everyone is getting   (also love UO, but have to be careful.....some of their stuff is too "young" for me)


----------



## Swanky

Gem! I bought that grey top on sale yesterday!!!  getting it out of the bag today is what made me want to start this thread!
I shop at the SLake store usually, how about you?

Here's some of my most recent purchases:


----------



## Swanky

and this from the summer:


----------



## brwneyedgrl

Gimmethebag said:


> In my experience, the house brand knits don't hold up as well...


 Which ones are their house brands? I can't tell among the tops that I own. I do notice that some of them pill.


----------



## japskivt

Love your purchases Swanky!


----------



## Sunshine

I just bought 4 tops from there and a pair of jeans while I was in Chicago..I will take some pics


----------



## Swanky

Oooooh, I wanna see!

I also LOVE their metal hair clips, LOVE them!


----------



## *Jem*

Swanky! There is a southlake store?!?!?! I need to go there. I shop at the Willowbend store most of the time.

Also you bought the cardi I've been stalking. I dont think its at my store yet. Tell me all about it, is it TTS?


----------



## annemerrick

Let's see what I have in my saved pics...none of my Anthro clothes were actually purchased there, but instead were bought second-hand.  The dress is by Harkham and the sweater I can't remember....but it is an Anthro brand.  Just realized that the sweater pic sucks!!! So sorry...


----------



## Swanky

yes and the SL store is fab IMO! Bright so I can actually see and pretty big.  It's right next to Apple and a MetroPark is opening 2 doors down one direction and Rock & Revolt 2 doors the other way 
I shop @ WB when I go to that mall! In fact, I'll likely go this Thurs or Fri!

I LOVE that sweater.  Let me go see what size I got, brb. . .


----------



## Sunshine

http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...e=DARK GREY&isSubcategory=true&isProduct=true

http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...BROWN MOTIF&isSubcategory=true&isProduct=true

http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...Name=PINK&isProduct=true&isBigImage=undefined

http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...rName=WHITE&isSubcategory=true&isProduct=true


----------



## Sunshine

Sorry I had to cut and paste  but these are the tops I bought...since its hot year year round...Im always excited to find things even in the fall season!


----------



## Swanky

Oh I LOVE the last 2!

^^I took a Large in the sweater, I usually take a M or a L at Anthro if the piece is fitted.  I'm 'bigger' on top {36DD} and not too small shoulders.
It's perfect to layer over a tank or tight cap sleeve tee and it's just as gorj undone as it is snapped.  Love this!


----------



## lauriebell

Right now I am in love with my bold boutonniere dress - it is great for the spring/summer but can definitely be worn into the fall with a sweater and tights.

http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...duct=true&search=true&parentid=SEARCH_RESULTS

Can't wait to wear the funneled folds cardigan in pink
http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...duct=true&search=true&parentid=SEARCH_RESULTS


----------



## Swanky

beautiful!!  There's a similar dress in black there now!


----------



## TxGlam

I've been shopping at Anthro for a few years now and love it! They always carry something unique compared to other chain stores. 

Willow Bend is my fave then Npark or HPark. I've only been to Slake store a couple times - they have the best shoe selection there.


----------



## shoppergrl

I bought the below... what do you girls think? 

Also picked up the Gumshoe Sweatercoat in store (in purple)... love it!!


----------



## talldrnkofwater

I'm slowly turning into an anthro addict (thanks to online friends who love the store).  I love this top!
Anna Sui for anthro:


----------



## Gimmethebag

brwneyedgrl said:


> Which ones are their house brands? I can't tell among the tops that I own. I do notice that some of them pill.


Ric Rac
Little Yellow Button
Deletta
Left of Center
Moth
Lithe
Allihop
Pinkerton
Tabitha
Most of their trousers/skirts
Eloise

But they also carry outside vendors: Christopher Deane, Velvet, Ella Moss, Splendid, AG, Joe's, Totem (Brazilian label), Tracy Reese, Plenty by Tracy Reese, LA Made, Garcon... 

I try not to buy too many house brands, unless it is something that I absolutely HAVE to have because it is perfect... Keep in mind, Anthro is part of Urban Outfitters. It's really just Urban for an older demographic, so the house brands aren't really made any better than the Urban house brands. Actually, they are probably made in the same factory. The outside vendors are a little different with some of them being made in Los Angeles. A lot of the shoes they carry are made in Spain... 

In my experience, the house brand sweaters hold up much better than their jersey!


----------



## missbanff

Are Odille and Elevenses house brands also or are they sold elsewhere?


----------



## Swanky

Little Yellow Button, Ric Rac and Moth are FAB IMO!  Haven't had any pilling issues yet.
I also love hei hei although it runs huge.


----------



## shoppergrl

talldrnkofwater said:


> I'm slowly turning into an anthro addict (thanks to online friends who love the store).  I love this top!
> Anna Sui for anthro:



I love this outfit!!


----------



## Needanotherbag

I've been looking at their clothes for awhile now - the closest store is about 40 miles from my house, but I think I'll go next week and see what I can - thanks for reminding me of another option!


----------



## Swanky

my advice is leave ample time there.  
The way they sold me was when teh SA took my clothes to start a dressing room, she also sort of stuffed it w/ other stuff I would have never picked out for myself.  She had noticed my frame, checked my sizes and made some awesome suggestions.  I ended up buying 2 pieces SHE snuck in and nothing I chose, LOL!

It taught me to just try on anything I even remotely like there, I'm often very surprised by what ends up working for me vs what I THOUGHT would work.


----------



## Needanotherbag

Good advice - thanks!  I noticed their stuff is classic with a little trend thrown in here and there, which is how I dress - I'm really not a trend follower.

The sale items on the website - do you think I'd find the same at the actual store?  Theres a dress I am dying over but need to try all dresses on before buying, as its like shopping for jeans with me, most dont work.


----------



## Swanky

probably, my Anthro's sale section is usually pretty big, I see most of the online Sale stuff at my store.


----------



## purseaddict**

I LOVE Anthro!  It is my favorite store although I am now on a ban from hubby until after the New Year.  There is going to be an Anthro opening in Fort Worth soon!   I can't wait! 

I usually go to NP Mall and have been to Southlake.  I didn't know there was one at WB!  Will have to check it out!


----------



## sheanabelle

sunshine I loooove the necklace tank.


----------



## Gimmethebag

missbanff said:


> Are Odille and Elevenses house brands also or are they sold elsewhere?



Those are also house brands. I was always so annoyed that they would make up 15 different house brands to seem more like a boutique instead of a unified brand. What's sick is that I used to pull 45-50 hour weeks and I would notice that the fabric of one shirt of one house brand would be the same fabric used to line the pockets of a pair of pants by another house brand. You could unintentially have a funny little pantsuit. 

Certain brands are really sleepwear and have a code on their tags as such. I have a nutty friend that likes to buy the nightgowns and wear them around town because she thinks they are dresses. Definitely do a natural light test or invest in a good slip... They are classified and priced differently because they are so sheer! Nightgowns or swimsuit coverups for sure!


----------



## missbanff

gimmethebag said:


> those are also house brands. I was always so annoyed that they would make up 15 different house brands to seem more like a boutique instead of a unified brand. What's sick is that i used to pull 45-50 hour weeks and i would notice that the fabric of one shirt of one house brand would be the same fabric used to line the pockets of a pair of pants by another house brand. *you could unintentially have a funny little pantsuit. *
> 
> certain brands are really sleepwear and have a code on their tags as such. I have a nutty friend that likes to buy the nightgowns and wear them around town because she thinks they are dresses. Definitely do a natural light test or invest in a good slip... They are classified and priced differently because they are so sheer! Nightgowns or swimsuit coverups for sure!


 

lol!


----------



## girliceclimber

Gimmethebag said:


> Certain brands are really sleepwear and have a code on their tags as such. I have a nutty friend that likes to buy the nightgowns and wear them around town because she thinks they are dresses. Definitely do a natural light test or invest in a good slip... They are classified and priced differently because they are so sheer! Nightgowns or swimsuit coverups for sure!



I have a friend that does this too.. she'll be all, "Look at this Anthropologie dress I got, it was only $70 regular price, vs the usual $150," and I don't really have the heart to tell her it's because it's supposed to be a nightgown.


----------



## tchris09

Help!  I'm not sure how to wear this top, as in, what do I wear it with (besides skinny jeans?)?







[/IMG]


----------



## Gimmethebag

^ If I were doing that signature "Anthro" look, I would pair the blouse with a tailored pair of longer shorts (in a menswear fabric, cuffed at the bottom) with a vintage-looking pair of peep-toe pumps or laced up booties. 

The top would also look adorable with some fitted AG bootcut cords (they sell at Anthro) and then paired with a cropped swing jacket, for a more casual look.


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

I absolutely adore anthropologie!!!    It's just that my wallet doesn't like it so much.  I normally wait for something that I really love to go on sale or I search ebay for it and get a bargin.  

These are a few of the things that I purchased on sale at Anthropologie or through ebay most recently.  I'll come back later and post the things that I'm interested in buying. I also purchased a Lil dress recently, but I don't have any pics of it yet.

Tracy Reese Dress









Left of Center Dress









Sun & Sway Dress


----------



## missbanff

WhitleyGilbert said:


> I absolutely adore anthropologie!!!  It's just that my wallet doesn't like it so much. I normally wait for something that I really love to go on sale or I search ebay for it and get a bargin.
> 
> These are a few of the things that I purchased on sale at Anthropologie or through ebay most recently. I'll come back later and post the things that I'm interested in buying. I also purchased a Lil dress recently, but I don't have any pics of it yet.
> 
> Tracy Reese Dress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Left of Center Dress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sun & Sway Dress


 
Oh My GOD, that second dress is so beautiful I think my heart stopped for a minute......holy cow!!!!


----------



## cosmogrl5

Yay for this thread! My cousin used to be a graphic designer for their website, so I literally got SO many things from her!  Her discount was really good.  Unfortunately, she doesn't work there anymore.  Now she works for J. Crew, but that is my #1 favorite store, so it's all good.

Anyway, Anthro has some very pretty ladylike classic pieces with a little added something special.  My mom is in her 50s and even finds things there to wear (and she looks so cute in them).  I love their housewares section too.  I buy oven mits, towels, and door knobs there all the time. 

Oh and everyone has purchased such lovely pieces there lately!  I need to get my booty to the mall ASAP! *missbanff*, I am in love with that Tracy Reese dress!!!!


----------



## fayden

weird, i've been loving anthro the last year or so.  i have lots of photos... i always take photos when i'm in the dressing room, such like this...  i haven't had a problem with the stuff i've bought so far... which is a lot... but i'd rather spend my money in anthro than j.crew or BR...  anyway this is the latest item i've bought, a trench coat that's really cute and comes in petite sizes!






i have lots more pictures here on my flickr.  if you want to take a looksie, there's way too many for me to post here!

http://www.flickr.com/photos/avafay/sets/72157613477846734/


----------



## NYCBelle

^lookin fab as always Fayden! (she really is addicted) LOL


----------



## tchris09

Gimmethebag said:


> ^ If I were doing that signature "Anthro" look, I would pair the blouse with a tailored pair of longer shorts (in a menswear fabric, cuffed at the bottom) with a vintage-looking pair of peep-toe pumps or laced up booties.
> 
> The top would also look adorable with some fitted AG bootcut cords (they sell at Anthro) and then paired with a cropped swing jacket, for a more casual look.



Longer like just above the knee?  

I love the idea of the cropped swing jacket.  

Thanks for the suggestions!  When I get around to wearing the outfit, I'll def post pics!


----------



## oogiewoogie

I love this store... but avoid going into it too often... lol.. You can't leave with just 1 item~! 

Love the pics everyone!!


----------



## NYCBelle

leggings? but i guess that goes in the skinny jeans category.  its really cute  =)

i think i might have to hit up Anthropologie one of these days



tchris09 said:


> Help! I'm not sure how to wear this top, as in, what do I wear it with (besides skinny jeans?)?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]


----------



## Swanky

http://www.flickr.com/photos/avafay/3300191262/in/set-72157613477846734/
I tried this one too Fayden and the same issue.  I looked so great on the hanger 
A cute shopper asked me if I liked it after I tried it on as we were looking at it at the same time, I quipped "I'm not cool enough to figure it out!" LOL!


----------



## candypants1100

ugh why can't i paste a picture in here? booo

anyway, i just got these pieces the other day: 

http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro/catalog/productdetail.jsp?id=910195&catId=SHOPSALE-TOPS&pushId=SHOPSALE-TOPS&popId=SHOPSALE&sortProperties=+product.marketingPriority,-product.saleDate&navCount=15&navAction=top&fromCategoryPage=true&selectedProductSize=&selectedProductSize1=&color=003&colorName=CARBON&isSubcategory=&isProduct=true

http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro/catalog/productdetail.jsp?id=953626&catId=SHOPSALE-TOPS&pushId=SHOPSALE-TOPS&popId=SHOPSALE&sortProperties=+product.marketingPriority,-product.saleDate&navCount=55&navAction=top&fromCategoryPage=true&selectedProductSize=&selectedProductSize1=&color=083&colorName=MANGO&isSubcategory=&isProduct=true


----------



## kcf68

Hmm! i like all the styles.   Especially that green floral dress.  Tdf!  I wonder if the store is in the Northwest??


----------



## cosmogrl5

kcf68 said:


> Hmm! i like all the styles.   Especially that green floral dress.  Tdf!  I wonder if the store is in the Northwest??


You can go to their store locator to check for one in your area.   

http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...=7F6956534DBBAAE399D9A2DB453E6BEB.app44-node7


----------



## sammydoll

Just got this dress a couple days ago- was only $40!!  I love it SO much! You can't tell but it actually has a big floppy hood as well!












I also bought this sweater dress for $30(!!!) that is reaallllly cute.






So many amazing deals right now! )


----------



## jellybebe

So lucky you all have an Anthropologie near you! I just tried to buy something online but with shipping and customs, I would have to pay over $60 extra! Too much for me. Until I can get to another store, I will have to live vicariously through you all!


----------



## girliceclimber

sammydoll said:


> Just got this dress a couple days ago- was only $40!!  I love it SO much! You can't tell but it actually has a big floppy hood as well!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also bought this sweater dress for $30(!!!) that is reaallllly cute.
> 
> images.anthropologie.com/is/image/Anthropologie/933116_079_b?$redesign-openLarger$
> 
> So many amazing deals right now! )



I noticed that sweater dress was super cheap last week online, but my store didn't have it and I wanted to try it on first .  It's so pretty, love the floral sweater knit!


----------



## kcf68

cosmogrl5 said:


> You can go to their store locator to check for one in your area.
> 
> http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...=7F6956534DBBAAE399D9A2DB453E6BEB.app44-node7


 

Thank you!  There is one within 20 min of my casa!


----------



## cosmogrl5

^ Awesome!! It is fun to shop online, but the stores have such a unique feel... I just love them. Their underwear is cute too.  It all has a vintage feel.


----------



## Swanky

I agree, half the fun is experiencing the stores.  It smells divine, it's ethereal. . .  goodness all the way around.


----------



## wis3ly

Omg I just found one store like 15 min from home..but I'm at college right now.


----------



## lostnexposed

they're opening a new one in my area soon!!!
but they won't have sale stuff in a new store right? =(


----------



## Swanky

they might!


----------



## cosmogrl5

lostnexposed said:


> they're opening a new one in my area soon!!!
> but they won't have sale stuff in a new store right? =(


At the location near my house, the store has a sale closet in the back of the store.  It is literally a large walk-in closet filled with markdowns.  I have seen this at other locations for this store too.  You might luck out!


----------



## fayden

i went again yesterday to look around.  i did really like these 2 pieces but will try to wait until they go on sale...











sorry for the crappy cell phone pics, i had forgotten my camera at home.

the blue sweater was really cozy.  and long.  and the grey top was prettier than the picture shows.  i ended up walking out with a scarf to satisfy my anthro craving!

http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...entid=QUICKSHOP&navAction=jump&isProduct=true

got it in gray!


----------



## Swanky

sneaking off to the Antro @ NorthPark tomorrow


----------



## TxGlam

I only walked out with a single item last Friday  
Barely had anything new out but then again I stop by there once or twice a week...this is a cute top with skinnies -


----------



## MichelleAntonia

do they ever have codes?


----------



## Swanky

just free shipping usually


----------



## keodi

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I agree, half the fun is experiencing the stores. It smells divine, it's ethereal. . . goodness all the way around.


 
I agree love anthropologie


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

MichelleAntonia said:


> do they ever have codes?


No codes, but they were offering free shipping for those with an Anthropologie card recently.  I'm not sure when that expires.

Also, I think you can get a 15% off discount mailed to you on your birthday with that card.  It's for in-store only.

Sign up here:    http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro/catalog/category.jsp?navAction=jump&navCount=0&id=MYANTHRO


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

I've lusted after this dress for a while now.  Sold out online.


----------



## TxGlam

WhitleyGilbert said:


> No codes, but they were offering free shipping for those with an Anthropologie card recently.  I'm not sure when that expires.



Pretty sure that expired earlier this month.


----------



## Swanky

ack! Spent too much  Here's my loot for today :shame:
These! are. amazing.
http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...=DARK DENIM&isSubcategory=true&isProduct=true

These ran big but I love 'em:
http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...duct=true&search=true&parentid=SEARCH_RESULTS

this in a rusty orange flavor:
http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...lorName=RED&isSubcategory=true&isProduct=true

and the heart printed tunic someone else posted.

I have always loathed 'skinny jeans' so I'm shocked I bought 2 pair of jeggings!  I love them!


----------



## cosmogrl5

Great finds, *Swanky*!!!  I looooooove the sweater dress!


----------



## Zombie Girl

I love this thread!!

Great new additions Swanky!!  (Love the sweater dress!)


----------



## amanda

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> ack! Spent too much  Here's my loot for today :shame:
> These! are. amazing.
> http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...=DARK DENIM&isSubcategory=true&isProduct=true
> 
> These ran big but I love 'em:
> http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...duct=true&search=true&parentid=SEARCH_RESULTS
> 
> this in a rusty orange flavor:
> http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...lorName=RED&isSubcategory=true&isProduct=true
> 
> and the heart printed tunic someone else posted.
> 
> I have always loathed 'skinny jeans' so I'm shocked I bought 2 pair of jeggings!  I love them!



OMG, I just about died when the pic of that dark orange dress popped up.  Must...have....


----------



## Swanky

Amanda you must! I always make a point to try on something I just know won't work 
And this one worked! LOL! It fit the girls fine, wasn't a wonky fit. . .  sooooo cute on!


----------



## MichelleAntonia

WhitleyGilbert said:


> No codes, but they were offering free shipping for those with an Anthropologie card recently.  I'm not sure when that expires.
> 
> Also, I think you can get a 15% off discount mailed to you on your birthday with that card.  It's for in-store only.
> 
> Sign up here:    http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro/catalog/category.jsp?navAction=jump&navCount=0&id=MYANTHRO



thank you!!

that yellow dress looks bangin on you btw!!


----------



## softchickenyou

i heart this thread!! My mom and I discovered Anthropology while shopping in downtown SF a few years back... needless to say that was also the start of my love for Anthro! i have to keep myself away from the mall so I won't go into that store, i KNOW when i go in there I would buy something, i just always end up buying something from them and i always get complimented on my clothing!

keep the photos coming! everyone looks fantastic!


----------



## Needanotherbag

*Swanky* I lve that orange dress!  Would love to see modeling pics!  
Anyone ever buy Anthro off ebay?  There's the cutest dress on there, not sure how it runs though and cant find a pic of it modeled...


----------



## katrin

fayden said:


> anyway this is the latest item i've bought, a trench coat that's really cute and comes in petite sizes!
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/avafay/sets/72157613477846734/



anthro has petites?  

or was it only in this item? i would shop there more if they had petites...i have to try on everything as most things are too long on me


----------



## fayden

katrin said:


> anthro has petites?
> 
> or was it only in this item? i would shop there more if they had petites...i have to try on everything as most things are too long on me



they have petites, but only online.  i tried the 0 regular at the store, went home and ordered the petite version online.  they don't have everything in petites, but the outerwear selection ain't too shabby!


----------



## hairsprayhead

WhitleyGilbert said:


> No codes, but they were offering free shipping for those with an Anthropologie card recently.  I'm not sure when that expires.
> 
> Also, I think you can get a 15% off discount mailed to you on your birthday with that card.  It's for in-store only.
> 
> Sign up here:    http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro/catalog/category.jsp?navAction=jump&navCount=0&id=MYANTHRO



My birthday is only a few weeks away and I've been stalking my mailbox diligently for the 15% off.  I NEED to get this skirt:






Always a Lady Skirt

So pretty!  ​


----------



## snibor

That skirt is stunning.  

The items you ladies have shown are just beautiful.  Different then the regular stuff you see in stores.  I'm sick of going into department stores and seeing the same thing!

Anyone know when the sales are?


----------



## Swanky

there's not specific sales dates AFAIK, there's just ALWAYS a sales section.  I'd guess that after product has been out on the floor a certain amount of time they put it on sale{?}


----------



## snibor

Thanks Swanky.  I think I will have to take a look at the store.  The pieces look just beautiful.


----------



## fayden

the october catalogue came out today, i'm browsing it online right now, and i'm falling in love with all the ruffley tops!  everything is so gorgeously photographed.  it's crazy how this makes me so happy!


----------



## katrin

fayden said:


> they have petites, but only online.  i tried the 0 regular at the store, went home and ordered the petite version online.  they don't have everything in petites, but the outerwear selection ain't too shabby!



fayden, thank you for letting me know!  this is great! i guess i would have to check on their return policy tho but that's nice that they have some petite online versions of their in-store items! i will be checking out their website soon....!


----------



## talexs

snibor said:


> That skirt is stunning.
> 
> The items you ladies have shown are just beautiful. Different then the regular stuff you see in stores. I'm sick of going into department stores and seeing the same thing!
> 
> Anyone know when the sales are?


 
Just like *Swanky* said there is always a sale section.  A friend of mine worked at Anthro until a few weeks ago and she said that the new plan the store has is to keep new merchandise out for two weeks and then send it to the sale section.  Not sure if this is true seeing that I've been stalking one or two things for what feels like forever, HTH.


----------



## Swanky

ugh, 2 more purchases today :shame:
Fayden, I'm the same way, it makes me happy 
Let me look online to see if they have my 2 pieces. . . .


----------



## k*d

I'll be saving this for my sister's birthday.


----------



## Swanky

this is the color pictured, they call it red, it's a plum/lavendar flavor:
http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...0&colorName=RED&isSubcategory=&isProduct=true

and ANOTHER black sweater shrug, LOL! It's not on the website but this one is a shorter one the other 5 million I have  and it's short sleeved.  I got it to wear over this dress:
http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...rName=BROWN&isSubcategory=true&isProduct=true
which incidentally is the most flattering dress for my body shape I've ever put on!


----------



## fayden

i love that plum sweater!  i tried it on in the store, but sadly it does not work on my petite frame- i'm super shorty.  love that dress too.  i don't own any shrugs myself, but would love to see which ones you have!




Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> this is the color pictured, they call it red, it's a plum/lavendar flavor:
> http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...0&colorName=RED&isSubcategory=&isProduct=true
> 
> and ANOTHER black sweater shrug, LOL! It's not on the website but this one is a shorter one the other 5 million I have  and it's short sleeved. I got it to wear over this dress:
> http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...rName=BROWN&isSubcategory=true&isProduct=true
> which incidentally is the most flattering dress for my body shape I've ever put on!


----------



## Swanky

I call them shrugs, I'm positive they're not, LOL!  They're sweaters/cardigans w/o closures . . . what are they really called?
I do have a true red sweater shrug that was one of my 1st purchases from Anthro, it's adorable! Has little mismatched button on the lapel. . . I may snap a pic in a moment, tags are still on it :s

Yeah, I can see how that sweater could overwhelm.  I'm not a small on top and I took a small in it.  If I were any shorter I don't think I could've pulled it off, I'm 5'2".  I'll wear it w/ my denim leggings and heels/heeled boots to lengthen me a little I think.


----------



## cosmogrl5

k*d said:


> i'll be saving this for my sister's birthday.


 
i need this!!!!!!!!


----------



## fayden

oh they're probably just open cardigans!  hehehe.  i do have a bunch of those... 

let's see your red sweater.

aaah  i am shorter than you are.  i'm a bit under 5 feet.  with shoes i might be 5 feet 1.  haha!  



Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I call them shrugs, I'm positive they're not, LOL! They're sweaters/cardigans w/o closures . . . what are they really called?
> I do have a true red sweater shrug that was one of my 1st purchases from Anthro, it's adorable! Has little mismatched button on the lapel. . . I may snap a pic in a moment, tags are still on it :s
> 
> Yeah, I can see how that sweater could overwhelm. I'm not a small on top and I took a small in it. If I were any shorter I don't think I could've pulled it off, I'm 5'2". I'll wear it w/ my denim leggings and heels/heeled boots to lengthen me a little I think.


----------



## Swanky

here's my true shrug, I really need to wear this. . . it's just so stinkin' cute IRL:


----------



## fayden

that is really adorable!  i love all the buttons on the shoulder!  definitely wear it with a black dress.


----------



## snibor

So freakin cute!!!!!


----------



## monstar

i got these recently...their stuff is kind of expensive so i only justify spending this much for the blouses...

http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro/catalog/productdetail.jsp?color=006&navAction=jump&id=913410

http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro/catalog/productdetail.jsp?color=049&navAction=jump&id=913585

http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro/catalog/productdetail.jsp?color=024&navAction=jump&id=913406

http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro/catalog/productdetail.jsp?id=910247&catId=CLOTHES-BLOUSES&pushId=CLOTHES-BLOUSES&popId=CLOTHES&sortProperties=&navCount=65&navAction=top&fromCategoryPage=true&selectedProductSize=&selectedProductSize1=&color=038&colorName=GREEN%20MOTIF&isSubcategory=true&isProduct=true

http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro/catalog/productdetail.jsp?id=913409&catId=CLOTHES-BLOUSES&pushId=CLOTHES-BLOUSES&popId=CLOTHES&sortProperties=&navCount=65&navAction=top&fromCategoryPage=true&selectedProductSize=&selectedProductSize1=&color=029&colorName=BROWN%20MOTIF&isSubcategory=true&isProduct=true

http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro/catalog/productdetail.jsp?id=913123&catId=SHOPSALE-TOPS&pushId=SHOPSALE-TOPS&popId=SHOPSALE&sortProperties=+product.marketingPriority,-product.saleDate&navCount=25&navAction=top&fromCategoryPage=true&selectedProductSize=&selectedProductSize1=&color=nav&colorName=NAVY&isSubcategory=&isProduct=true

i want this! gonna wait to see if it goes on sale though
http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro/catalog/productdetail.jsp?id=913612&catId=CLOTHES-BLOUSES&pushId=CLOTHES-BLOUSES&popId=CLOTHES&sortProperties=&navCount=65&navAction=top&fromCategoryPage=true&selectedProductSize=&selectedProductSize1=&color=004&colorName=GREY&isSubcategory=true&isProduct=true


----------



## Swanky

I LOVE that last one


----------



## TxGlam

I just ordered this dress, it instantly caught my eye online.. 


 Has anyone seen it/tried it on in store? I hope it fits well for the price.


----------



## TxGlam

k*d said:


> I'll be saving this for my sister's birthday.



That is super cute, I want!  When did you get this? I can't seem to find it online??


----------



## k*d

TxGlam: I bought it yesterday.  See if this link works for you:

http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro/catalog/productdetail.jsp?id=930098


----------



## TxGlam

k*d said:


> TxGlam: I bought it yesterday.  See if this link works for you:
> 
> http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro/catalog/productdetail.jsp?id=930098



Thank you! I don't know how I overlooked that??


----------



## Swanky

hey, is it 'okay' to wear super dark blue jeans, like such a deep rinse that they're a navy-ish black, tucked into black boots? :s
The gal at Anthro said yes, I am not sure. . . 
In the right light it looks like navy jeans w/ black boots 
in dimmer light it looks like black jeans.


----------



## TxGlam

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> hey, is it 'okay' to wear super dark blue jeans, like such a deep rinse that they're a navy-ish black, tucked into black boots? :s
> The gal at Anthro said yes, I am not sure. . .
> In the right light it looks like navy jeans w/ black boots
> in dimmer light it looks like black jeans.



I think it's okay but if it bothers you then I would pair the jeans with some cognac/tan/ brown boots instead.


----------



## missbanff

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> hey, is it 'okay' to wear super dark blue jeans, like such a deep rinse that they're a navy-ish black, tucked into black boots? :s
> The gal at Anthro said yes, I am not sure. . .
> In the right light it looks like navy jeans w/ black boots
> in dimmer light it looks like black jeans.


 
IMO- I think if you aren't going dark on top, you'd be OK. If you are pairing it with a dark top, you may be better off with a brown/cognac.


----------



## snibor

I think its fine.  I think blue jeans, no matter how dark the wash are fine with black boots.

having said that, If you're not sure you like it, don't wear it together cause you'll feel self conscious about it.


----------



## fayden

i really like that dress!  let me know how it fits!



TxGlam said:


> I just ordered this dress, it instantly caught my eye online..
> 
> 
> Has anyone seen it/tried it on in store? I hope it fits well for the price.


----------



## lauriebell

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> hey, is it 'okay' to wear super dark blue jeans, like such a deep rinse that they're a navy-ish black, tucked into black boots? :s
> The gal at Anthro said yes, I am not sure. . .
> In the right light it looks like navy jeans w/ black boots
> in dimmer light it looks like black jeans.



I think it would be fine to do that.  I love navy and black together though.

PS - sale section was updated today - some fall items are included in the markdowns


----------



## Needanotherbag

Are sale items returnable?


----------



## TxGlam

Needanotherbag said:


> Are sale items returnable?



Yep they sure are


----------



## Needanotherbag

Just got home from a fun trip to Anthro - my first time being in the actual brick and mortar store!  I LOVED just about everything, and ended up picking up a few sale pieces.  

I got a pair of skinny Joes Jeans (no longer on website) and a sweater I would never have tried on except for the fact that Swanky mentioned that the things she never thought would look good, always ended up being her faves, so I tried it on and loved it! Its not on the website either, so I'll have to take pics.

I found the SA's to be rather put offish when I asked for help with anything, and they didnt seem interested in answering any questions, but I will for sure go back as I loved their clothes!


----------



## friday13bride

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> http://www.flickr.com/photos/avafay/3300191262/in/set-72157613477846734/
> I tried this one too Fayden and the same issue.  I looked so great on the hanger
> A cute shopper asked me if I liked it after I tried it on as we were looking at it at the same time, I quipped "I'm not cool enough to figure it out!" LOL!



oh no!! I have it 2 different colors and love the way it drapes. I wear a little shell cami under it.  
I think  a good 75% of my wardrobe comes from anthro... sometimes  i think Im too old to buy from there (Im 34 with 2 kids) but  I don't care....you can pull anything off with a healthy dose of confidence!


----------



## Swanky

I'm 34 w/ 3 kids! It's perfect for us!  LOL!

^^Glad you tried on something outside your comfort zone!


----------



## TxGlam

Some new sale items have been added


----------



## mee4

I need some advice, is this appropriate for a wedding? 

http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...entid=QUICKSHOP&navAction=jump&isProduct=true


----------



## coutureholic

mee4 said:


> I need some advice, is this appropriate for a wedding?
> 
> http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...entid=QUICKSHOP&navAction=jump&isProduct=true



Beautiful dress! I've been eyeing this for a while. For a wedding, however, I think it may be a tad on the casual side especially because of the ruching around the chest.


----------



## TxGlam

coutureholic said:


> Beautiful dress! I've been eyeing this for a while. For a wedding, however, I think it may be a tad on the casual side especially because of the ruching around the chest.




I agree and it looks a bit too much like a summer dress to me.


----------



## mee4

Thanks ladies! I'll keep my eyes open for something else


----------



## prelude

I love Anthropologie, what I don't love is the rigmarole of getting it sent to Australia, as anthro can't/won't post it directly. I bought this dress -http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro/catalog/productdetail.jsp?id=933182 to wear to my Masters graduation with a black cardi by Australian designer Alannah Hill. I'm lucky I'm only 5'3" as otherwise this dress would have been too short!


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

TxGlam said:


> Some new sale items have been added


*Thanks for the heads up.* 

I've wanted this dress for a while and started to get it now that it's finally on sale.  It looks really cute here.  Then, I read the reviews.  One really cracked me up.  The reviews were helpful and now I don't think I want this dress.  

*Part of a review: *_It turns out that I was wrong. One very good reason not to buy this dress is that the material feels like it is made from vinyl. It looks very pretty from far away, but when you get closer you realize that the dress has a strange plastic-like texture. When I modeled it for my boyfriend, he started laughing and saying that it looked like it was made from a waterproof table cloth. I would have been laughing too, if I hadn't wanted so desperately for this dress to work out._


----------



## TxGlam

^ lol! It does look cute on the model but I would not want to wear something that feels like plastic.  I love that they have reviews on their site!


----------



## brwneyedgrl

Hooray, the Verite Dress finally arrived in the B&M stores. I put a 4 on hold, but when I arrived at the store, I grabbed a 6 too. I feel like my rib cage is definitely on the bigger side, so the 6 fit like a glove. I can't wait to wear it out. The SA insisted I get the Wrapped-In-Ruffles Jacket in purple. It's a gorgeous color. I had already put on my coat, and I didn't want to unbelt it and unzip so I just paid for it w/o trying it on first. Big mistake. My boyfriend laughed at me, when I showed him. I felt like the artist fka as Prince w/the purple ruffles.


----------



## Rockerchic

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> hey, is it 'okay' to wear super dark blue jeans, like such a deep rinse that they're a navy-ish black, tucked into black boots? :s
> The gal at Anthro said yes, I am not sure. . .
> In the right light it looks like navy jeans w/ black boots
> in dimmer light it looks like black jeans.


 

 Absolultely. Very dark wash jeans and black boots are a perfect combo.


----------



## snoopylaughs

^ dark jeans are definitely okay tucked into black boots!

I just got these three things today after sleeping on the thought, couldn't resist!

khaki capri pants, though ankle-length on me
"it's-a-cinch pants" on anthro online

silk stargazer tunic that hits a little above the knee for me
"stargazer tunic" on anthro online, but sold out

and this woven cotton cowl neck dress w/ pockets, but I got it in black, also a dress on me though
"cowlneck tunic" on anthro online


----------



## monstar

http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro/catalog/productdetail.jsp?id=913612&catId=CLOTHES-BLOUSES&pushId=CLOTHES-BLOUSES&popId=CLOTHES&sortProperties=&navCount=190&navAction=top&fromCategoryPage=true&selectedProductSize=&selectedProductSize1=&color=004&colorName=GREY&isSubcategory=true&isProduct=true

i got this on saturday and they left the sensor thing on! the store didnt even like beep when i left ughh


----------



## GossipGirl27

My first piece from Anthropologie: 

http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...&colorName=BLUE&isSubcategory=&isProduct=true


----------



## TxGlam

monstar said:


> http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...orName=GREY&isSubcategory=true&isProduct=true
> 
> i got this on saturday and they left the sensor thing on! the store didnt even like beep when i left ughh



Ugh indeed! i hate when that happens!


----------



## yellow08

My recent anthropologie purchase


----------



## Jeneen

I don't have a pic to share, but my friend gave me an anthropologie candle and now my home smells like the store with the wonderful fragrance they are always burning in there - yum!


----------



## chunkymonkey

monstar said:


> http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...orName=GREY&isSubcategory=true&isProduct=true
> 
> i got this on saturday and they left the sensor thing on! the store didnt even like beep when i left ughh



THis seems to happen to me EVERY time I go to anthro.


----------



## chunkymonkey

brwneyedgrl said:


> Hooray, the Verite Dress finally arrived in the B&M stores. I put a 4 on hold, but when I arrived at the store, I grabbed a 6 too. I feel like my rib cage is definitely on the bigger side, so the 6 fit like a glove. I can't wait to wear it out. The SA insisted I get the Wrapped-In-Ruffles Jacket in purple. It's a gorgeous color. I had already put on my coat, and I didn't want to unbelt it and unzip so I just paid for it w/o trying it on first. Big mistake. My boyfriend laughed at me, when I showed him. I felt like the artist fka as Prince w/the purple ruffles.



haha I got the ruffled jacket as well (in brown) but ended up returning it because it was crazy itchy.  It's a great jacket in theory though


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

monstar said:


> http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...orName=GREY&isSubcategory=true&isProduct=true
> 
> i got this on saturday and they left the sensor thing on! the store didnt even like beep when i left ughh



That stinks, but the top is lovely. I'm thinking about getting it myself.

Cute necklace, *Yellow08*!


----------



## Swanky

oh they have the BEST candles!!!!


----------



## candypants1100

loving that sprinkled chiffon top two posts up


----------



## Fab.Matreshka

Yellow08, I love that stormy seas necklace that you got! Anthro jewelry is so unique!!


----------



## gidramom

Great thread! Hooray for everyone who scored lovely stuffs!

I've been addicted Anthropologie since my office moved to just across the street from one of their store. Problem is I spend too much time in the store during lunch time. 

I used to think their clothing was too young for me. But no, I've read somewhere that their target age is 30-45. No wonder I'm addicted.......


----------



## Swanky

I can see that  For it to have a younger market it'd need to be more on trend IMO.
I think it's perfect for most age groups, but most appealing to mine!   I love the quirky twists to classic pieces.
Urban Outfitters is their younger store.


----------



## fmd914

chunkymonkey said:


> haha I got the ruffled jacket as well (in brown) but ended up returning it because it was crazy itchy. It's a great jacket in theory though


 

Itchy?  I bought the purple one on Saturday.  It's not my normal style but I love it.  If it is itchy, I may need to return it. .


----------



## TxGlam

Noooooo, they cancelled an order I placed last night for a couple tops. I'm so bummed! :cry:

 Now I have to check all the Dallas stores this week to find those items!


----------



## chunkymonkey

fmd914 said:


> Itchy?  I bought the purple one on Saturday.  It's not my normal style but I love it.  If it is itchy, I may need to return it. .



I found it itchy, but you may not.  I hope it works for you


----------



## Swanky

Just left w/ 2 new pieces! LOL!  I'll link later.

I SOOOO wanted to love that confetti top, but it wasn't flattering on me


----------



## oopsmyshoes

monstar said:


> http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...orName=GREY&isSubcategory=true&isProduct=true
> 
> i got this on saturday and they left the sensor thing on! the store didnt even like beep when i left ughh



yuck I hate when stores do that! on a positive note though, that blouse is STUNNING!


----------



## snibor

Yea Swanky!  Bring on the pics!

I'm hoping to stop in the store this weekend.


----------



## lovekoobabags

Hahaha...I LOVE Anthropologie!!! It's the only store I shop at for clothes anymore it seems! I have spent some dough there recently and I love their sale section. The best deal I got was during their tent sale in the summer (NY) they had $128.00 beautiful tweed pants for $9.95! I couldn't believe this deal. 

Here are some links to my most recent purchases:

http://images.anthropologie.com/is/image/Anthropologie/913668_049_b?$redesign-appcat$

http://images.anthropologie.com/is/image/Anthropologie/913302_020_b?$redesign-appcat$

http://images.anthropologie.com/is/image/Anthropologie/910168_050_b?$redesign-appcat$  (in the black tweed and neutral tweed colors--LOVE THIS ONE!!)

http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...electedProductSize1=&color=005&colorName=DARK GREY&isSubcategory=true&isProduct=true

just a few...but I am definitely going to check back with you ladies!!


----------



## TxGlam

Had a successful shopping trip today 

I got some cute tops and tights from Anthro and several tops and jacket from J Crew. Anyone else in here love J Crew?!

This top is really cute on, love the fall colors!

http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...BROWN MOTIF&isSubcategory=true&isProduct=true

Also got a black and red top which I haven't seen on the web site yet. Loved the fit and texture so I had to get both colors. 


I love the navy J Crew silk cascade jacket and can't wait to wear it! It's really lightweight so it's perfect for fall in TX. I'm tempted to get it in another color but will probably wait for some kind of promotion because I don't love the price at all.


**oops just noticed the terrible picture quality!


----------



## hairsprayhead

TxGlam said:


> Had a successful shopping trip today
> 
> I got some cute tops and tights from Anthro and several tops and jacket from J Crew. Anyone else in here love J Crew?!
> 
> This top is really cute on, love the fall colors!
> 
> http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...BROWN MOTIF&isSubcategory=true&isProduct=true



Whoa, what a cute top!  I love the colors.  I might have to go check this one out....


----------



## snibor

Really nice.  Looks fabulous on you.


----------



## TxGlam

^Thanks! 



hairsprayhead said:


> Whoa, what a cute top!  I love the colors.  I might have to go check this one out....



I just recently came across your blog and LOVE it! Your style is fab and right up my alley! I think this top would look super cute on you. The SA saw it for the first time when I tried it on last night and loved it too.​


----------



## KristyDarling

TxGlam those tops look great on you! Would love to see them paired with your new JCrew jacket!


----------



## lauriebell

Like TXGlam, I had a good shopping day at Anthro too 

http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...&colorName=GREY&isSubcategory=&isProduct=true
lovelovelovelovelove

http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...tion=jump&search=true&parentid=SEARCH_RESULTS
The lace at the bottom has silver threads woven through it - so pretty.  At 5'2, this made me feel a lot longer and taller, so naturally I had to get it.  I tried it on as a high waisted skirt - when I wore it on my natural waist or hips, it did not look right.

http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...true&parentid=SEARCH_RESULTS&tabStyle=Reviews
Normally not my style in terms of the print, but the cut is really flattering and like the skirt above, I felt much taller in it.  The print is not loud or in your face either, another win.

http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...tion=jump&search=true&parentid=SEARCH_RESULTS
Love it.  This + the skirt above = great fall outfit.


----------



## TxGlam

^ Great stuff, love the headband and the skirt! I actually saw the skirt and thought it was cute but didn't try it on. Now I want to go back and try it, hehe!

I ordered this cardigan/jacket last night...has anyone seen it and tried it on? It looks so cute on the model!  I can't wait to get it but hope that they don't cancel my order again like they did earlier this week.. I am still bummed about that!


----------



## TxGlam

KristyDarling said:


> TxGlam those tops look great on you! Would love to see them paired with your new JCrew jacket!



Since the jacket has so much volume, I think the anthro tops are too busy for it...at least IMO. I will probably pair it with a basic top and some black skinnies or leggings. 

Here are some quick pics I snapped today w/ my phone, unfortunately the lighting made the pictures turn out uber-fuzzy.


----------



## fayden

i had an awesome anthro day too!  i will post pics in the morning!  i really love that prerennial stripe tank!  i will have to try that on next!


----------



## missbanff

Anyone have ANY idea when they'll do free shipping again?


----------



## Swanky

I got this and LOVE it!!!  SO flattering and good for gals that are *ahem* bigger on top and like to conceal it 
http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...rName=BLACK&isSubcategory=true&isProduct=true

I also got this sweater on sale, it runs HUGE, I'm usually a L or an XL in tops because of 'the bewbies' and I took a small in it and it's billowy still.
http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...rName=TURQUOISE&isSubcategory=&isProduct=true


----------



## hairsprayhead

Drenched Helenium Tee!


----------



## hairsprayhead

missbanff said:


> Anyone have ANY idea when they'll do free shipping again?



I know- I miss having it!  :s


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

Very nice photo *hairsprayhead*.  I really like that belt.


----------



## MichelleAntonia

very crew-ish, chloe!


----------



## Swanky

your hair is so cute I don't notice the top!


----------



## hairsprayhead

Thanks guys!  And holy cow that picture is huge- I didn't realize it until now, LOL.

The blouse is definitely verrry drapey and seems best paired either with a cardigan or a belt.  And I can see why some people have problems with the sleeves on this top- but I like them and think they look fine.  They also are thin enough that you can hide them really well under a cardigan- no funny lines or lumps that show through the cardi.

I love this top so much.


----------



## hairsprayhead

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> your hair is so cute I don't notice the top!



Awww, thanks!  I was having a bad hair day and pinned it up in a complete act of desperation, truthfully.


----------



## Swanky

adorable!


----------



## butterfly36029

I am a recent Anthro convert...I lived in NC and when they opened their store at Southpark loved it but never bought anything...now, I don't live in the US anymore but I just rediscovered it....I can't find the stuff I"ve bought online but here is one of the shirts....

http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...ectedProductSize1=&color=059&colorName=PURPLE MOTIF&isSubcategory=&isProduct=true


----------



## butterfly36029

and I bought this too:

http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...orName=MOSS&isSubcategory=true&isProduct=true

The rest of the sale stuff is no longer online...I found this really nice 20 dollar shirt to go out it's sooo pretty I'll have to take pictures when I get back home


----------



## TxGlam

Anthro is always bad news for my wallet.....evil but kind of in a good way 

I had another great shopping trip @ Anthro today and accidentally spent over $600 on a couple items...oops!! I'm such a sucker for fall clothes!!


----------



## missbanff

I got these this weekend...I'm a freeze-baby up here in NEO, where it was in the 30's over the weekend:

http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...&colorName=WINE&isSubcategory=&isProduct=true

http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...&colorName=GREY&isSubcategory=&isProduct=true


----------



## chunkymonkey

hairsprayhead said:


> Drenched Helenium Tee!



Gorgeous top!  You look GREAT!!


----------



## Needanotherbag

missbanff said:


> I got these this weekend...I'm a freeze-baby up here in NEO, where it was in the 30's over the weekend:
> 
> http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...&colorName=WINE&isSubcategory=&isProduct=true
> 
> http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...&colorName=GREY&isSubcategory=&isProduct=true




I just bought those same two cardis!  Only the pointelle sweater I got in brown...you have great taste


----------



## TxGlam

New SALE stuff added online today!


----------



## missbanff

Needanotherbag said:


> I just bought those same two cardis! Only the pointelle sweater I got in brown...you have great taste


 
I actually got the pointelle in the light color, too....did I link the red? lol


----------



## lovekoobabags

TxGlam said:


> Since the jacket has so much volume, I think the anthro tops are too busy for it...at least IMO. I will probably pair it with a basic top and some black skinnies or leggings.
> 
> Here are some quick pics I snapped today w/ my phone, unfortunately the lighting made the pictures turn out uber-fuzzy.


 
Love the jacket and the fall-top!!! My question is though - where did you get that necklace!!!?? Love it!


----------



## TxGlam

lovekoobabags said:


> love the jacket and the fall-top!!! My question is though - where did you get that necklace!!!?? Love it!



f21 :d


----------



## missbanff

I bought these on line yesterday:

http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...olorName=CARBON&isSubcategory=&isProduct=true

soooo cute on, such pretty detail (I got the ivory color)

http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...colorName=KHAKI&isSubcategory=&isProduct=true

these are _really_ comfy and soft


----------



## Swanky

holy crap, I need to literally have intervention, I bought 2 more things today 
When I go look {because I cannot remember what I bought!:shame:} I'll post.


----------



## TxGlam

AHHHH!! I officially ran out of room and hangers in my closet!! So now all my new purchases since last Friday are stuck in one of the guest closets until I find the energy to rearrange my closet, lol. All thanks to Anthro, JCrew, WHBM, F21, with more stuff on its way...yikes!

In major need of new hangers, I hate it when they don't match.


----------



## TxGlam

Here are some of the items I got..let me know if you have any sizing/fit questions 

The 4th (petal) top just arrived today and I love the silk petals! I can't wait to get it in read, so cute!!


----------



## TxGlam

I love the rose moto jacket and had to show yall the J crew  																															 																		 																			 																				 																					 																						 																							 																								 																								 																									 																									 																										      																											 																												  	 	  	  	Wool pleated-silk chimera jacket, its gorge!


----------



## Swanky

I got that blue tank too!!!!! I LOVE it!


----------



## TxGlam

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I got that blue tank too!!!!! I LOVE it!



He he! Have you seen it in red yet? WB only had Navy.


----------



## Swanky

oh hell, RED!? No, didn't see that!  I NEED more red!


----------



## Swanky

I got that tank above and I got this as well, in navy/grey:
http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...=GREY MOTIF&isSubcategory=true&isProduct=true


I tried this on and it's very pretty and very sexy:
http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...rName=BLACK&isSubcategory=true&isProduct=true

Only problem was even in a large my bewbies were sort of an issue. . .  I'm slightly obsessed w/ it though, if I can find a good minimizer I'm going back for it!  It's SOOO pretty on!


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

Nice purchases TxGlam.  What's this top called?  I especially like it.


----------



## chinkyi23

Just got this in yellow. I loved the colors so much I just had to have it. But I'm not sure what to wear with it? Thoughts? 

http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...F&isSubcategory=&isProduct=true&tabStyle=Info


----------



## Swanky

Oh my SA had that on yesterday!! She had it on over skinny jeans tucked into boots, a wide brown belt over it and had the top do many buttons undone w/ a gorgeous golden bronze long sleeve tee under.  The sweater was tight enough that it was Dort of pulled open wide at the neck when undone.


----------



## TxGlam

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I got that tank above and I got this as well, in navy/grey:
> http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...=GREY MOTIF&isSubcategory=true&isProduct=true
> 
> 
> I tried this on and it's very pretty and very sexy:
> http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...rName=BLACK&isSubcategory=true&isProduct=true
> 
> Only problem was even in a large my bewbies were sort of an issue. . .  I'm slightly obsessed w/ it though, if I can find a good minimizer I'm going back for it!  It's SOOO pretty on!



I tried that Candelabra top on in black and the pattern but didn't look good on me. I hated the sleeves and it just looked a bit frumpy....it did look super cute on the hanger!


----------



## TxGlam

WhitleyGilbert said:


> Nice purchases TxGlam.  What's this top called?  I especially like it.




Thx, it's the Collected Corolla Tee...super cute and also comes in red.


----------



## TxGlam

Need some help ladies,  I'm going to a baby shower tomorrow and I can't decide on what I want to wear! Any suggestions?? It should be between 60-70 degrees out and we'll be sitting outside.


----------



## TxGlam

I saw in store that Anthro is carrying *Kids *clothes now too....soooo cute!


----------



## Swanky

^^isn't that funny how our different body shapes 'wear' clothes differently!?
That top was flattering on my shape, I'm sort of boxy so it gave me a waist.


----------



## CoachGirl12

TX, I didn't see this piece, is it still available? Its gorgeous!!


----------



## TxGlam

CoachGirl12 said:


> TX, I didn't see this piece, is it still available? Its gorgeous!!



It should be available in stores since it is full priced but I am not seeing it online anymore either. I did last week though. It also comes in purple and another color. It's by Charlie and Robin, I can give you the style number if you want. I would call their customer service and ask them to locate one in your area.


----------



## TxGlam

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> ^^isn't that funny how our different body shapes 'wear' clothes differently!?
> That top was flattering on my shape, I'm sort of boxy so it gave me a waist.



Absolutely! I'm going shopping in SL tonight before I have to pick up at the airport...how is the sale section looking there, picked over much??


----------



## Swanky

oh fun! It's a beautiful day for Town Sq shopping!
The sale room is FULL!


----------



## TxGlam

New arrivals online, will be checking out the store later today! woohoo!


----------



## TxGlam

WhitleyGilbert said:


> Nice purchases TxGlam.  What's this top called?  I especially like it.



I received this top in Red today and it's just lovely!! Both colors are great so I definitely recommend either one. 

I ordered the ice capped blouse as soon as I saw it in the new arrivals this morning b/c I am still kicking myself for not purchasing the wavelet blouse a few months ago. It looks just like it! 
http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...=GREY MOTIF&isSubcategory=true&isProduct=true


----------



## Swanky

ooooh, purty!!!  I'd love that tank in red too


----------



## TxGlam

Finally looks like free shipping is back! My item totaled $178 and it didn't charge me for shipping, so I'm guessing it's $150 and over = free shipping.


----------



## fayden

i tried buying an item for $168- they charged me shipping.  so i think you got a freebie on that one!



TxGlam said:


> Finally looks like free shipping is back! My item totaled $178 and it didn't charge me for shipping, so I'm guessing it's $150 and over = free shipping.


----------



## missbanff

^^I tried, too....my total was over $150 and they weren't going to charge me shipping.
Hmmmm.....


----------



## TxGlam

That's strange, try again, I think their site was having issues. 

I placed an order yesterday and even asked the CS person if they would have free shipping again and she said no. Grr, maybe they will refund my shipping if I call.


----------



## sammieee

Hey *TXGlam*, I will be stopping by Anthro tomorrow and am just wondering if this shirt was on the sale rack??  I didn't see it on the website and love the pop of color on you!  What is this shirt called?  TIA!


----------



## TxGlam

Yes, I got it on sale for $39.95, I don't know what the name is but its by Yumi Kim and the color is BL motif, style # ys9075t.  Hope you find it!


----------



## TxGlam

TxGlam said:


> Yes, I got it on sale for $39.95, I don't know what the name is but its by Yumi Kim and the color is BL motif, style # ys9075t.  Hope you find it!



I found the name of the top on their site - Beaming Flora Blouse, Magnolia

http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...LUE MOTIF&isSubcategory=true&tabStyle=Reviews

HTH!


----------



## sammieee

TxGlam said:


> I found the name of the top on their site - Beaming Flora Blouse, Magnolia
> 
> http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...LUE MOTIF&isSubcategory=true&tabStyle=Reviews
> 
> HTH!


Ahhh you're awesome, thank you!!


----------



## fayden

i just got the email that shipping is free for orders over $150.  BUT the only way you get it is if you link your anthro card to your account.  So i ordered this just now, I can't wait to get it!

http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...ory=&isProduct=true&isBigImage=&templateType=

I got it in purple!


----------



## sammieee

Dragged the boyfriend to Anthro with me this afternoon, he was just happy there was a new comfy couch he could sit on while I tried everything on haha.

Ended up bringing these items home with me:

http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...Subcategory=true&isProduct=true&tabStyle=Info

The "jeggings" were the comfiest pair of pants I've ever tried on, love them!!  Can't wait to wear them tucked into boots or with flats...wish they made them in a grey.

http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...=true&isBigImage=&templateType=&tabStyle=Info

And also got...

http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...true&isProduct=true&isBigImage=&templateType=


My other find was on the sale rack, it is a dress by one.september that has the empire waist, grey tank top and the skirt is a mauvey pinkish with a tie waist...It was marked down to $39.95 from $98, super happy I waited until summer was over to look for it again.


----------



## TxGlam

Nice choices samiee! I have the helenium top too but haven't gotten around to wearing it yet. I'm guessing u didn't find the blue yumi Kim top?


----------



## Swanky

I have those exact J Brand 'jeggings' and LOVE them! I may buy them in black as well - PERFECTION.


----------



## SoCalMom

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I have those exact J Brand 'jeggings' and LOVE them! I may buy them in black as well - PERFECTION.



Swanky, how do the leggings run?  TTS?  I'm wondering if I should get them in my regular J Brand size?  TIA!


----------



## Swanky

Let me look at my tag, not even sure what size I took, they're very forgiving though.
I'll try to remember to update this tomorrow.


----------



## Swanky

Oh there's new stuff I want!!!!!
How great would this be layered? http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...true&isProduct=true&isBigImage=&templateType=

http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...true&isProduct=true&isBigImage=&templateType=

http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...ory=&isProduct=true&isBigImage=&templateType=

http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...ory=&isProduct=true&isBigImage=&templateType=


----------



## SoCalMom

Thanks for checking.  The jeggings look so comfy, I want a pair


----------



## Swanky

I LOVE them and if you ever saw me post about skinny jeans before you'd see I was COMPLETELY against them.  These are ridiculous, they're so fab!


----------



## sammieee

TxGlam said:


> Nice choices samiee! I have the helenium top too but haven't gotten around to wearing it yet. I'm guessing u didn't find the blue yumi Kim top?


Thanks!  I am trying to add color to my wardrobe and those 2 shirts I picked up are a good start   No I didn't find the blue top, but I'm thinking about going back there next week and asking them to search for it!




			
				Swanky Mama of Three said:
			
		

> I have those exact J Brand 'jeggings' and LOVE them! I may buy them in black as well - PERFECTION.


Swanky, does your Anthro carry the J Brand 'jeggings' in black?  I could only find that dark blue.  The best part is that they are thinner than jeans so they're not as annoying to tuck into boots either!


----------



## TxGlam

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Oh there's new stuff I want!!!!!
> How great would this be layered? http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...true&isProduct=true&isBigImage=&templateType=
> 
> http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...true&isProduct=true&isBigImage=&templateType=
> 
> http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...ory=&isProduct=true&isBigImage=&templateType=
> 
> http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...ory=&isProduct=true&isBigImage=&templateType=




I saw the tank at WB today, cute!


----------



## sammieee

Here is a pic of the dress I scored by one.september on the sale rack yesterday.  I checked the price tag and it was originally $118, down to $39.95.  Boyfriend doesn't like it because he thinks the skirt is too poofy, but it has pockets and I plan on wearing it with a blazer or a cardi/belt to tone down the puff factor.  Had to take this in a medium because the boobs are too large on top


----------



## Vixy

I love those Jbrand jeggings as well. I purchased both in olympia and pitch black.

Get the black ones from Tobi, use "instyle30" for 30% off. Can't beat that!

http://www.tobi.com/product/23234-j...n-pitch-black-denim?color_id=27947#ref=plroll


----------



## sammieee

Vixy said:


> I love those Jbrand jeggings as well. I purchased both in olympia and pitch black.
> 
> Get the black ones from Tobi, use "instyle30" for 30% off. Can't beat that!
> 
> http://www.tobi.com/product/23234-j...n-pitch-black-denim?color_id=27947#ref=plroll


Thanks for posting this!  For those who have the JBrand jeggings...did you take your usual size?  Anthro only had 27s as their smallest size and I'm usually a 26 in all designer jeans.  I took the 27 but am worried the waistband is going to get loose after a few times of wear...


----------



## MysteryShopper

sammieee said:


> Thanks for posting this!  For those who have the JBrand jeggings...did you take your usual size?  Anthro only had 27s as their smallest size and I'm usually a 26 in all designer jeans.  I took the 27 but am worried the waistband is going to get loose after a few times of wear...



I'm a 28 or 29 in JBrand depending on the wash. I purchased both jeggings in a size 29.


----------



## Purseonable

Here's my loot from yesterday:
http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...p?id=913627&parentid=QUICKSHOP&navAction=jump
http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...true&isProduct=true&isBigImage=&templateType=
http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...ateType=&subCategoryId=CLOTHES-SWEATERS-COATS
http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...ype=&subCategoryId=CLOTHES-SWEATERS-CARDIGANS


----------



## miu01

Anthropologie fills me with so much joy!  Currently yearning for this:


----------



## TxGlam

Purseonable said:


> Here's my loot from yesterday:
> http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...p?id=913627&parentid=QUICKSHOP&navAction=jump
> http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...true&isProduct=true&isBigImage=&templateType=
> http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...ateType=&subCategoryId=CLOTHES-SWEATERS-COATS
> http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...ype=&subCategoryId=CLOTHES-SWEATERS-CARDIGANS



Cute, I like the graceful point cardi!


----------



## TxGlam

miu01 said:


> Anthropologie fills me with so much joy!  Currently yearning for this:



So pretty! Anthro has some gorgeous dresses right now!


----------



## Swanky

^so beautiful 


^^^great loot, I LOVE this:
http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...ype=&subCategoryId=CLOTHES-SWEATERS-CARDIGANS

I went to today . . .  came home w/:
http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...true&isProduct=true&isBigImage=&templateType=
I LOVE, LOVE, LOVE this, it's so flattering! 

No surprise I also got this in red, liked it so much in the blue/grey color I needed another!!!
http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...true&isProduct=true&isBigImage=&templateType=

Almost got these but the angel on my shoulder told me no:
http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...true&isProduct=true&isBigImage=&templateType=
http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...true&isProduct=true&isBigImage=&templateType=


----------



## CoachGirl12

I've never shopped at Anthropologie before (don't have a store in my area), but you gals are making me want to shop online for sure! Gorgeous clothing!


----------



## TxGlam

CoachGirl12 said:


> I've never shopped at Anthropologie before (don't have a store in my area), but you gals are making me want to shop online for sure! Gorgeous clothing!



It is definitely perfect time to shop online now w/ free shipping on orders $150+ until Christmas. For those who don't have an Anthro card, free shipping should start tomorrow...I think.


----------



## CoachGirl12

TxGlam said:


> It is definitely perfect time to shop online now w/ free shipping on orders $150+ until Christmas. For those who don't have an Anthro card, free shipping should start tomorrow...I think.


Thanks TX, I'm definitely going to have to take advantage of this!


----------



## TxGlam

Many items I buy at Anthro (jcrew too) are a wrinkly mess, in store or online...is it just me? I'm glad I have a steamer but I'm not that great at using it on silk.


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

^^^ It's definitely not just you.



Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> ^^^great loot, I LOVE this:
> http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...ype=&subCategoryId=CLOTHES-SWEATERS-CARDIGANS



I like that sweater a lot!


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

I absolutely adore these necklaces

........  But $200+ is out of the question.  





These are so lovely, yet the craftster in me feels like I could create something similar for much less and the lazy side of me hopes for a sale.


----------



## Swanky

the accessories are so romantic aren't they!?


----------



## simbadog

Swank, do you have a jeggings picture to share?  These are in my bag online, but need to see them on a real person.


----------



## may3545

I love Anthropologie accessories!


----------



## Swanky

^the J Brands?  send a ink so I know exactly which ones.


----------



## Vixy

I am a 26 in designer jeans as well and purchase both colors in a 26. I think I could probably size down to a 25 but stayed with my normal size.




sammieee said:


> Thanks for posting this! For those who have the JBrand jeggings...did you take your usual size? Anthro only had 27s as their smallest size and I'm usually a 26 in all designer jeans. I took the 27 but am worried the waistband is going to get loose after a few times of wear...


----------



## Vixy

Great haul!
I purchase the tea leaves top yesterday too! So flattering on 

I am liking this top a lot....
http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...=true&isProduct=true&isBigImage=&templateType=




Purseonable said:


> Here's my loot from yesterday:
> http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...p?id=913627&parentid=QUICKSHOP&navAction=jump
> http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...true&isProduct=true&isBigImage=&templateType=
> http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...ateType=&subCategoryId=CLOTHES-SWEATERS-COATS
> http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...ype=&subCategoryId=CLOTHES-SWEATERS-CARDIGANS


----------



## natmk28

I absolutely adore anthro- and its one of the few stores I can successfully drag the bf into without him hating it after five minutes- he refers to it as part clothing store part chachka shop so he entertains himself whilst I flit around the store.

anyway- ordered these online this morning.

http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro/catalog/productdetail.jsp?color=060&navAction=jump&id=910290


http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro/catalog/productdetail.jsp?color=092&navAction=jump&id=920112

I was eyeing this up to, but Im not sure if its a bit too loud for me or not:

http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro/catalog/productdetail.jsp?color=069&navAction=jump&id=930118


----------



## Swanky

Oh I wish I was tall enough for this! http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro/catalog/productdetail.jsp?color=092&navAction=jump&id=920112
I held it up to me and it was too long ush:

This isn't so loud IRL, I fondled it yesterday. . .  I regret not trying it on.
http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro/catalog/productdetail.jsp?color=069&navAction=jump&id=930118


----------



## Vixy

The sidewise denim skirt does come in petite which is 3" shorter 



Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Oh I wish I was tall enough for this! http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro/catalog/productdetail.jsp?color=092&navAction=jump&id=920112
> I held it up to me and it was too long ush:
> 
> This isn't so loud IRL, I fondled it yesterday. . . I regret not trying it on.
> http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro/catalog/productdetail.jsp?color=069&navAction=jump&id=930118


----------



## Swanky

oh, now you're speakin' my short little language!


----------



## Vixy

I am a shortie myself so I totally feel your pain!




Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> oh, now you're speakin' my short little language!


----------



## TxGlam

Yay!! Some new stuff arrived in the mail  today, will post pics later!


----------



## TxGlam

2 new arrival items arrived today plus a pretty cardigan. My camera battery is dead so I had to use my phone, excuse the quality...

I have been looking forward to receiving the ice capped blouse but I am a little dissapointed about the sizing. I got my usual 0 but it is very tight in the chest (i'm a c/d for reference on top) and the top is quite short! It looks strange to me, it needs another row for length in my opinion. I'm not sure if i should exchange for a 2 or return. 

http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...tion=jump&search=true&parentid=SEARCH_RESULTS


Also got the Skirted Peacoat which looked super adorable online but when I took it out of the box, it was SUPER poofy. I'm hoping once I have it hanging for a day or two the volume of the skirt portion will go down. I really like the texture and color so I'm hoping it works out. 

http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...true&isProduct=true&isBigImage=&templateType=

I picked up the Reposing Cloud Cardi in store today. The neckline is just precious but unfortunately the bottom half is not very fitted, so I will have to try to belt it. The neckline is so cute though that I couldn't pass it up. No IRL pic because I'm not sure how to wear it. 



http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...p?id=910111&parentid=QUICKSHOP&navAction=jump


----------



## ilove$

hairsprayhead said:


> Drenched Helenium Tee!


 
love this! what size did you get in it?


----------



## missbanff

TxGlam said:


> 2 new arrival items arrived today plus a pretty cardigan. My camera battery is dead so I had to use my phone, excuse the quality...
> 
> I have been looking forward to receiving the ice capped blouse but I am a little dissapointed about the sizing. I got my usual 0 but it is very tight in the chest (i'm a c/d for reference on top) and the top is quite short! It looks strange to me, it needs another row for length in my opinion. I'm not sure if i should exchange for a 2 or return.
> 
> http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...tion=jump&search=true&parentid=SEARCH_RESULTS
> 
> 
> Also got the Skirted Peacoat which looked super adorable online but when I took it out of the box, it was SUPER poofy. I'm hoping once I have it hanging for a day or two the volume of the skirt portion will go down. I really like the texture and color so I'm hoping it works out.
> 
> http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...true&isProduct=true&isBigImage=&templateType=
> 
> I picked up the Reposing Cloud Cardi in store today. The neckline is just precious but unfortunately the bottom half is not very fitted, so I will have to try to belt it. The neckline is so cute though that I couldn't pass it up. No IRL pic because I'm not sure how to wear it.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...p?id=910111&parentid=QUICKSHOP&navAction=jump


 

The Peacoat is super cute! I don't think it looks that poofy in your pic--I think you should keep it


----------



## CoachGirl12

TxGlam said:


> 2 new arrival items arrived today plus a pretty cardigan. My camera battery is dead so I had to use my phone, excuse the quality...
> 
> I have been looking forward to receiving the ice capped blouse but I am a little dissapointed about the sizing. I got my usual 0 but it is very tight in the chest (i'm a c/d for reference on top) and the top is quite short! It looks strange to me, it needs another row for length in my opinion. I'm not sure if i should exchange for a 2 or return.
> 
> http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...tion=jump&search=true&parentid=SEARCH_RESULTS
> 
> 
> Also got the Skirted Peacoat which looked super adorable online but when I took it out of the box, it was SUPER poofy. I'm hoping once I have it hanging for a day or two the volume of the skirt portion will go down. I really like the texture and color so I'm hoping it works out.
> 
> http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...true&isProduct=true&isBigImage=&templateType=
> 
> I picked up the Reposing Cloud Cardi in store today. The neckline is just precious but unfortunately the bottom half is not very fitted, so I will have to try to belt it. The neckline is so cute though that I couldn't pass it up. No IRL pic because I'm not sure how to wear it.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...p?id=910111&parentid=QUICKSHOP&navAction=jump


Wow, love all your choices, I really like that last cardigan, super pretty!


----------



## Swanky

I love the jacket!  Funny about the blouse. . . wonder if that's why they cropped the bottom out of their own pic online?


----------



## TxGlam

Thx, still hoping the skirt will flatten a bit, I need to take a better pic tomorrow. 



Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> . . . wonder if that's why they cropped the bottom out of their own pic online?




That's exactly what I was thinking when I looked online after trying it on!


----------



## Vixy

The skirted peacoat is too cute! 

As for the ice capped blouse, I tried it on at the store yesterday and found it quite short. It hit me at a weird spot so back it went on the rack.



TxGlam said:


> 2 new arrival items arrived today plus a pretty cardigan. My camera battery is dead so I had to use my phone, excuse the quality...
> 
> I have been looking forward to receiving the ice capped blouse but I am a little dissapointed about the sizing. I got my usual 0 but it is very tight in the chest (i'm a c/d for reference on top) and the top is quite short! It looks strange to me, it needs another row for length in my opinion. I'm not sure if i should exchange for a 2 or return.
> 
> http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...tion=jump&search=true&parentid=SEARCH_RESULTS
> 
> 
> Also got the Skirted Peacoat which looked super adorable online but when I took it out of the box, it was SUPER poofy. I'm hoping once I have it hanging for a day or two the volume of the skirt portion will go down. I really like the texture and color so I'm hoping it works out.
> 
> http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...true&isProduct=true&isBigImage=&templateType=
> 
> I picked up the Reposing Cloud Cardi in store today. The neckline is just precious but unfortunately the bottom half is not very fitted, so I will have to try to belt it. The neckline is so cute though that I couldn't pass it up. No IRL pic because I'm not sure how to wear it.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...p?id=910111&parentid=QUICKSHOP&navAction=jump


----------



## Vixy

OMG! I totally miss that pic and so loving this top as well!
It's funny, because I saw that top many times online but am totally sold after seeing that gorgy model pic from hairsprayhead!



ilove$ said:


> love this! what size did you get in it?


----------



## simbadog

Swank, these:


----------



## CoachGirl12

How does Anthropologie's sizing run? I believe there is a Anthropologie store close by that I can go to, so I'm excited!


----------



## TxGlam

Ordered some new stuff this morning, yay! 

Coachgirl, most things are TTS but quite often you will come across something that run small or big. I would read the reviews (if available) before deciding on a size.


----------



## Needanotherbag

ok Anthro ladies, I need some style help!
I purchased this sweater in brown a few weeks back, and I love it, but I cannot figure out what to wear under it!  I have tried a long sleeved light brown crew neck tee, and a low neck tank - neither look right.  I'm about to take it back unless I can figure out what to wear under it!  I like it buttoned, it doesnt fall right on me unbuttoned.  I tried it on with skinny jeans.

http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...ry=&isProduct=true&isBigImage=&templateType=E


----------



## Swanky

have you tried a tight nude tank?


----------



## Needanotherbag

^^^too cold here to wear it without longsleeves under it, otherwise that would probably work best.


----------



## Sammyjoe

If there is anyone living in London, UK, go check out the new store that is open!!

I spent 10 mins in there passing through, aiming to go back next week for a proper look around!!!!

So many lovely items!!! Loving the fact that they even sell door knobs!! So for those ladies wanting to update their wardrobe doors - take a look!!

The clothing in there looked fantastic, defo need to spend time to try on etc. I cannot wait to get back and spend some quality time selecting!!


----------



## Swanky

oh yes! The hosuewares are SOO fun!


----------



## TxGlam

FYI - Some great deals in store today w/ extra markdowns on sale items. New sales items were added online too today and a few new arrivals.


----------



## TxGlam

I ordered these today:

New arrival - bloom top

http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...true&isProduct=true&isBigImage=&templateType=

Sale:

My 2nd pair of the heartbreaker in the same wash...I LOVE J Brand to pieces. All their jeans make my booty look fantastic and their jeans are oh so comfy!

http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...tion=jump&search=true&parentid=SEARCH_RESULTS

I've been eyeing this Anna Sui blouse for Anthro for awhile now and finally got it on sale, totally excited about it! Has anyone tried this one...I haven't?

http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...tion=jump&search=true&parentid=SEARCH_RESULTS


Also snagged another belt because you can never have enough

http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...tion=jump&search=true&parentid=SEARCH_RESULTS


I bought two more tops in store for 19.95 that aren't online, they were marked down twice...yippie!


----------



## Swanky

ooooh, great choices!  I also LOVE Jbrands!


----------



## simbadog

Swanky!  You must have missed my pic from Anthro.  More specifically, about the J Brand leggings, do they fit like regular jeans at the top, just soft?  I am trying to figure out what you wear with them.  What are your suggestions?


----------



## Swanky

ooops!
I thought they ran true to size and the tops are NOT binding at all thankfully.  VERY soft and stretchy enough to be very forgiving.
I took pics w/ some new boots, they're in the Glass Slipper.  Let me peel over there and see which jeans I had on that day, brb . . .


----------



## PinkLady85

I'm loving this blazer...what do you guys think? 

http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro/catalog/productdetail.jsp?color=006&navAction=jump&id=910262


----------



## Swanky

no, no pics of me in mine. . . they run TTS for me or slightly big, _slightly_


----------



## TxGlam

PinkLady85 said:


> I'm loving this blazer...what do you guys think?
> 
> http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro/catalog/productdetail.jsp?color=006&navAction=jump&id=910262



Not particularly my style or color I would go for, but if you love it then you should definitely go for it since it's on sale!


----------



## Swanky

I agree, it looks like it may not hold it's structure at all . . . but that may be what YOU love!


----------



## Vixy

I am so bummed out! Earlier this week I was debating on purchasing the Rosette dress.
It is now on sale but sold out in my size


----------



## may3545

^You can buy and alter? =D

I have three items on hold there and probably going back to get them! I'll post action shots when I get them


----------



## TxGlam

^ hate when that happens, did you call their customer service? They are always very helpful with locating items in store. If you haven't then hurry!!


----------



## Vixy

Good idea! I am going to give them a call right now.

Oh and just thought you'd like to know that the beaming flora blouse that you model popped up in my size online so I HAD to get it.
Your model pics totally sold me on it so thanks! 



TxGlam said:


> ^ hate when that happens, did you call their customer service? They are always very helpful with locating items in store. If you haven't then hurry!!


----------



## may3545

http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro/catalog/productdetail.jsp?id=913663&navAction=jump&search=true&parentid=SEARCH_RESULTS



http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro/catalog/productdetail.jsp?id=953395&navAction=jump&search=true&parentid=SEARCH_RESULTS


These are so awesome in real life! Just got them heehee!


----------



## TxGlam

Vixy said:


> Good idea! I am going to give them a call right now.
> 
> Oh and just thought you'd like to know that the beaming flora blouse that you model popped up in my size online so I HAD to get it.
> Your model pics totally sold me on it so thanks!




That's great!! Hope to see some modeling pics from you soon


----------



## TxGlam

may3545 said:


> http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...tion=jump&search=true&parentid=SEARCH_RESULTS
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro/catalog/productdetail.jsp?id=953395&navAction=jump&search=true&parentid=SEARCH_RESULTS
> 
> 
> These are so awesome in real life! Just got them heehee!



The cardi is really cute but I passed on it the other day because the sleeves were a tad too short for my too-long arms and that drives me crazy!!


----------



## klj

http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...true&isProduct=true&isBigImage=&templateType=

Has anyone tried on or bought this sweater?


----------



## Swanky

great pieces!!!

:s I may go to NorthPark tomorrow. . . dying to go to a different one again soon!



may3545 said:


> http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro/catalog/productdetail.jsp?id=913663&navAction=jump&search=true&parentid=SEARCH_RESULTS
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro/catalog/productdetail.jsp?id=953395&navAction=jump&search=true&parentid=SEARCH_RESULTS
> 
> 
> These are so awesome in real life! Just got them heehee!


----------



## TxGlam

klj said:


> http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...true&isProduct=true&isBigImage=&templateType=
> 
> Has anyone tried on or bought this sweater?




No, but I will if I see it tomorrow.


----------



## TxGlam

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> great pieces!!!
> 
> :s I may go to NorthPark tomorrow. . . dying to go to a different one again soon!



NP is my plan tomorrow too, I've spent too much time at WB and HP lately.


----------



## coutureholic

Ahh. Anthropologie has stolen my money and my heart once again. So many things I want but not enough money haha.


----------



## Swanky

There's one in HP!?
I'm disappointing myself  My practical side is nagging me to go to NE mall because I have 2 stores to make returns to there and it's sooo much closer

We should meet up @ NP sometime!  Or WB


----------



## TxGlam

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> There's one in HP!?
> I'm disappointing myself  My practical side is nagging me to go to NE mall because I have 2 stores to make returns to there and it's sooo much closer
> 
> We should meet up @ NP sometime!  Or WB



Highland Park Village around the corner from Chanel, I guess it should be called HPV, lol...are we talking about the same HP?

I have some returns to do myself tomorrow which is why I'm going to Northpark...I am limiting myself to 2 hrs (which will be SO hard to do!!) there tomorrow because I need to pack for my Cali trip early friday morning..yikes!

We should definitely meet up sometime or have an Anthro meet with several ladies, I've noticed there are a couple other Dallas peeps in this thread. 


OH YEAH --  need some packing advice!! I am taking a couple anthro & j crew *silk* tops with me and have no idea how to keep them from getting wrinkled? I read online that you should roll silk ?? Help, I'm the worst packer ever!


----------



## iceflower

I got these, can't wait for them to arrive!! 

http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...tion=jump&search=true&parentid=SEARCH_RESULTS

http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...tion=jump&search=true&parentid=SEARCH_RESULTS


----------



## may3545

^Those look adorable! Nice selections =D


----------



## TxGlam

iceflower said:


> I got these, can't wait for them to arrive!!
> 
> http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...tion=jump&search=true&parentid=SEARCH_RESULTS
> 
> http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...tion=jump&search=true&parentid=SEARCH_RESULTS




I would love to hear how the sweater fits, it's so cute but I am waiting for it to arrive in stores. Pictures would be awesome too!


----------



## Swanky

OMG, I LOVE that sweater!

Yeah, I meant HPV as well 
We should arrange an Anthro/lunch meet for us Dallas chicks!


----------



## coutureholic

I was just about the submit my order for the Gathered Alyssum Dress in a 4 when, all of a sudden, it said "Out of Stock." I hate it when that happens .


----------



## natmk28

may3545 said:


> http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro/catalog/productdetail.jsp?id=913663&navAction=jump&search=true&parentid=SEARCH_RESULTS
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro/catalog/productdetail.jsp?id=953395&navAction=jump&search=true&parentid=SEARCH_RESULTS
> 
> 
> These are so awesome in real life! Just got them heehee!




I have the cardigan too, and I love it to pieces. Its soo flattering!


----------



## coutureholic

Bought the Ruffled Lantana Tunic last night, just bought some JBrand skinny jeans. I need an Anthropologie intervention!!!


----------



## TxGlam

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Yeah, I meant HPV as well
> We should arrange an Anthro/lunch meet for us Dallas chicks!



Sounds like a good idea to me!


----------



## lauriebell

just got this today - love it.  love the the shape, the details, and the pop of color. (but strange that it's $78 in stores? hmm will have to investigate that....)

http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...tion=jump&search=true&parentid=SEARCH_RESULTS

and a snakebite belt in brown


----------



## Vixy

I am having some really bad luck 
The beaming flora blouse I order online yesterday was cancelled from my order. They better not charge me for shipping since it puts me under $150 after they remove the blouse.

I went to a nearby Anthro store to check out the rosette dress, while they didn't have my size at least I got to see it in person. I didn't love the material so I guess it's all good.

So I ended up ordering this yesterday:
http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...ry=&isProduct=true&isBigImage=&templateType=E

and this 

http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...true&isProduct=true&isBigImage=&templateType=


----------



## TxGlam

lauriebell said:


> just got this today - love it.  love the the shape, the details, and the pop of color. (but strange that it's $78 in stores? hmm will have to investigate that....)
> 
> http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...tion=jump&search=true&parentid=SEARCH_RESULTS
> 
> and a snakebite belt in brown




That top is gorgeous, classy yet fun! I didn't see it in stores today  
Weird that the price differes, I would call the store manager or customer service. 

Snakebite belt is my fave, I have it in grey!


----------



## TxGlam

Vixy said:


> I am having some really bad luck
> The beaming flora blouse I order online yesterday was cancelled from my order. They better not charge me for shipping since it puts me under $150 after they remove the blouse.
> 
> I went to a nearby Anthro store to check out the rosette dress, while they didn't have my size at least I got to see it in person. I didn't love the material so I guess it's all good.
> 
> So I ended up ordering this yesterday:
> http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...ry=&isProduct=true&isBigImage=&templateType=E
> 
> and this
> 
> http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...true&isProduct=true&isBigImage=&templateType=



I'm sorry they cancelled it, it's such a pretty blouse...they've cancelled some of my orders before too but at the time shipping wasn't free. So I contacted CS and they refunded me the extra shipping that they charged me even after cancelling. 

I really like the Cum Laude blouse, I need a 2 and haven't been able to find one in stores.


----------



## lauriebell

TxGlam said:


> That top is gorgeous, classy yet fun! I didn't see it in stores today
> Weird that the price differes, I would call the store manager or customer service.
> 
> Snakebite belt is my fave, I have it in grey!



The top is a new arrival - I called ahead to have them put one on hold for me so I could run down the street during lunch to pick it up.  They said they were just getting them out of the boxes, so it might be possible that your store just had them hidden away in the back   I have read a lot about _sale _prices differing (pretty significantly) online vs in-store (usually with the in-store price being better), but I haven't heard about it happening with FP stuff.  I sent them a quick email so hopefully I hear back soon.  

Love the snakebite - I have been wanting it in grey but I think I will have better luck stalking it out in stores considering that it looks to be sold out online.


----------



## Vixy

I actually bought the Cum Laude blouse in green back in Sept., I couldn't resist getting the brown one as well since it's on sale. 
I am going to Anthro (again) on Sat. I'll keep an eye out for a size 2.




TxGlam said:


> I'm sorry they cancelled it, it's such a pretty blouse...they've cancelled some of my orders before too but at the time shipping wasn't free. So I contacted CS and they refunded me the extra shipping that they charged me even after cancelling.
> 
> I really like the Cum Laude blouse, I need a 2 and haven't been able to find one in stores.


----------



## Swanky

noticing some "fresh cuts" online!


----------



## kookycookie

ugh their SALE Tops run out so fast!!!!! Voltures I tell you!


----------



## TxGlam

Vixy said:


> I actually bought the Cum Laude blouse in green back in Sept., I couldn't resist getting the brown one as well since it's on sale.
> I am going to Anthro (again) on Sat. I'll keep an eye out for a size 2.




Thanks Vixy! I am leaving for Cali in the morning for a few days and hope to stop by an anthro there too...hehe!


----------



## TxGlam

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> noticing some "fresh cuts" online!



Oooh, which ones am I not noticing as new additions to the sale??


----------



## TxGlam

kookycookie said:


> ugh their SALE Tops run out so fast!!!!! Voltures I tell you!



LOL absolutely!


----------



## Swanky

^^Oh you probably looked a day or 2 before me, LOL!


----------



## may3545

I visit only once a month there... it's so easy to get multiple items, so once a month is safe LOL.


----------



## missbanff

Wow. This might be the most beautiful top I've ever seen. Too $$$$ for my blood, though....

http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...true&isProduct=true&isBigImage=&templateType=


----------



## Swanky

that's beeyooteefull!


----------



## *Jem*

I bought 2 tops last night for $9.99 each!

this one and another one that I cant find a picture of


----------



## *Jem*

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> There's one in HP!?
> I'm disappointing myself  My practical side is nagging me to go to NE mall because I have 2 stores to make returns to there and it's sooo much closer
> 
> We should meet up @ NP sometime!  Or WB



I want to meet up! please PM me if you guys decide


----------



## Swanky

^yes, soon!!


----------



## talldrnkofwater

I just picked up the sidestep skirt on sale for $19.95- I'm a happy camper.


----------



## natmk28

so I was terrible today- didn't even mean to go into anthro- there was a farmers market in the park across the st. that I was at and I just wandered in, and went insane:

this was on sale for even less in the store- I couldnt help it- i think it'll look great with a thick belt and tights and boots:http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...ry=&isProduct=true&isBigImage=&templateType=E

http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...lateType=&subCategoryId=CLOTHES-COATS-JACKETS

http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...true&isProduct=true&isBigImage=&templateType=

and this really cute red v neck tee thats not online yet- with a knotted detailing along the neckline

and a sale dress I cant find a picture of. it had like a blue bubble like pattern all over and navy lace trim one the bottom....

eek..


----------



## keodi

I got a really good deal today! here's what I got..


----------



## lauriebell

natmk28 said:


> so I was terrible today- didn't even mean to go into anthro- there was a farmers market in the park across the st. that I was at and I just wandered in, and went insane:
> 
> this was on sale for even less in the store- I couldnt help it- i think it'll look great with a thick belt and tights and boots:http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...ry=&isProduct=true&isBigImage=&templateType=E
> 
> http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...lateType=&subCategoryId=CLOTHES-COATS-JACKETS
> 
> http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...true&isProduct=true&isBigImage=&templateType=
> 
> and this really cute red v neck tee thats not online yet- with a knotted detailing along the neckline
> 
> and a sale dress I cant find a picture of. it had like a blue bubble like pattern all over and navy lace trim one the bottom....
> 
> eek..



ahh - this is so funny...  today I tried on the first two things you posted too and I actually bought the tick tock cardigan a few weeks ago.  you won't regret getting it.  i think i might go back to get the poppy showers blouse (i tried it on with the same combination you were thinking... a thick belt, tights, and boots... love.  i also think it would look good with a pair of skinny jeans and boots)

Today, I ended up with the calendar play shorts in green and a black beaded belt (not online).


----------



## Swanky

^^does that sweater tie to the side a bit?


----------



## Vixy

This thread is going to be the death of me!
Between last weekend and this weekend, I bought from the store twice and order online once. This is bad!

Todays purchase consist of:
http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...true&isProduct=true&isBigImage=&templateType=

I also purchase the beaming flora blouse that I tried to order online early this week but was cancelled because they didn't have any left. I found the last one at the store and in my size. Woohoo!


----------



## Vixy

I hope you are having a great time in Cali and find the blouse in your size. 
And if you don't, they have it at the Anthro store in Union Square, NY!



TxGlam said:


> Thanks Vixy! I am leaving for Cali in the morning for a few days and hope to stop by an anthro there too...hehe!


----------



## keodi

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> ^^does that sweater tie to the side a bit?


 
it ties in the center..I love it!


----------



## Swanky

ah, I just got one almost exactly like it but it ties off to the side and I'm DYING to wear it - to hot here.
Same sleeves and shape - very flattering!


----------



## fayden

i wanted to share with you guys my recent anthropologie shopping!







i just love this purple sweater coat.  i think i can wear it tomorrow, since it'll be fairly warm.  






this i bought but ended up returning- because it made me look like i had a hump back.  it was ill fitting!






i just had to have this sweater, i tried it on in blue and it didn't look as nice as cream.  very strange!






i thought this sweater was cute, but way too itchy!  too bad.






and i really wanted to like this peacoat, but it was way too poofy.  maybe i should try this in a petite size instead?  what do you guys think?


----------



## LabRatPhD

Went to Anthro today! I haven't been there in about a month! Anyways, I picked up some things on sale.

The dress is Velvet and I loved it a month ago but didn't want to pay full price. Found the only one on the sale rack in my size! Super flattering!!

What do you think about these J-Brand "jeggings"? They are gray IRL. I have the same version in dark blue and black but those have 12'' openings whereas these have 10'' and are ankle length. They were a steal at $49.95 and the only pair on the sale rack! Do they look okay? They are super comfy but I have never had such narrow skinnies!

I tried on some full-priced stuff but didn't love it enough to pay full price:

http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...tion=jump&search=true&parentid=SEARCH_RESULTS
This dress was cute but I will definitely wait until it gets marked down. 

http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...true&isProduct=true&isBigImage=&templateType=
Again, really cute, but the fabric felt a little thin. Another item I will wait for to get marked down!


----------



## amanda

Made my first anthropologie purchase in several months yesterday!  I've been jonesing for a new sweater since it's starting to cool off around here, and I grabbed the Letizia Cardigan in black:

http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...=true&isBigImage=&templateType=&tabStyle=Info

I was really impressed with it as soon as I put it on, the broad collar is really unique and the proportion worked well on me, since I have broad shoulders and a large chest.  Also, the cardigan is paneled instead of being made of one big piece of knit, and it gives the garment a wonderful bit of structure that flares out a bit at the hip.  I'm fairly straight through the waist and hip, and it made even me look like I had an hourglass figure once tied.  The belt is attached at the sides and pretty long, so it gives you the option to tie it in the front or back (I prefer back because of my chest - no need to add bulk up front).  Because of the cut and the proportion of the collar, I suspect it would also be flattering on someone looking to balance or disguise their hips.

I'll take some modeling pics later if I remember, but I really recommend this sweater to someone looking for a fairly lightweight fall/winter staple.  It isn't too thick or itchy, which I had thought it might be from the pictures.  I'm thinking about adding one in red, possibly.


----------



## Swanky

^I love that! Glad to hear it's flattering.  I too have a bigger chest and broad shoulders proportion-wise - and a nonexistent waist.
I'll try it on!  I posted a side tie, 3/4 length flare arm sweater up a few and it's also flattering on our body types.


----------



## sammieee

http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro/catalog/productdetail.jsp?subCategoryId=ACCESSORIES-BELTS-STRETCH&id=943443&catId=ACCESSORIES-BELTS&pushId=ACCESSORIES-BELTS&popId=JEWELRYACCESSORIES&sortProperties=&navCount=15&navAction=top&fromCategoryPage=true&selectedProductSize=&selectedProductSize1=&color=001&colorName=BLACK&isSubcategory=true&isProduct=true&isBigImage=&templateType=&tabStyle=Info

For anyone looking for the Snakebite belt, it's back on the Anthro website in black and brown!


----------



## jellybebe

LabRatPhD said:


> Went to Anthro today! I haven't been there in about a month! Anyways, I picked up some things on sale.
> 
> The dress is Velvet and I loved it a month ago but didn't want to pay full price. Found the only one on the sale rack in my size! Super flattering!!
> 
> What do you think about these J-Brand "jeggings"? They are gray IRL. I have the same version in dark blue and black but those have 12'' openings whereas these have 10'' and are ankle length. They were a steal at $49.95 and the only pair on the sale rack! Do they look okay? They are super comfy but I have never had such narrow skinnies!
> 
> I tried on some full-priced stuff but didn't love it enough to pay full price:
> 
> http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...tion=jump&search=true&parentid=SEARCH_RESULTS
> This dress was cute but I will definitely wait until it gets marked down.
> 
> http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...true&isProduct=true&isBigImage=&templateType=
> Again, really cute, but the fabric felt a little thin. Another item I will wait for to get marked down!



Love the pants, they look great on you!


----------



## jellybebe

fayden said:


> i wanted to share with you guys my recent anthropologie shopping!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i just love this purple sweater coat.  i think i can wear it tomorrow, since it'll be fairly warm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this i bought but ended up returning- because it made me look like i had a hump back.  it was ill fitting!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i just had to have this sweater, i tried it on in blue and it didn't look as nice as cream.  very strange!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i thought this sweater was cute, but way too itchy!  too bad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and i really wanted to like this peacoat, but it was way too poofy.  maybe i should try this in a petite size instead?  what do you guys think?



Love the purple coat and the cream sweater!


----------



## gidramom

*fayden*_OMG! I really like the cream color sweater. Gorgeous!
*LabRatPhD*_the "jeggings" looks great on you. Also I like the dress on URL. Cute and classic.
*Amanda*_I'm a fan of their cardigan/sweater. Many of them fit surprisingly good on my size 0 with big(!) shoulders body. I'm thinking about getting one for myself too...

Now I'm drooling over their November catalog and I really like the cape on page 7. But it's $178 and I know NYC will get too cold for the knit cape after the Thanksgiving.....


http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro/catalog/shopbycatalog.jsp?catname=Nov_m1v566_09


----------



## azureartist

I was trying to buy a purse (first time on Anthropologie) and upon checkout they have a "Promo" of $17.95 in the checkout column. When I go to checkout the promo does not get deducted. Is there a special membership or credit card to get that? Of course I get free shipping because the amount qualifies for that. TIA!


----------



## natmk28

fayden- i love that cream sweater, it looks adorable on you! I've been eyeing it up in the black myself 

azureartist- I think the promo is free shipping and you a) have to spend over $150 and b) (this part I'm not 100% on) have to be an anthro member- silly little yellow card u get from them its free to sign up, but I'm not completely sure I'm correct on that.


----------



## fayden

thank you!

but yes you do need the yellow anthro card, log in your number on the back to get the free shipping.


----------



## keodi

fayden said:


> i wanted to share with you guys my recent anthropologie shopping!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i just love this purple sweater coat. i think i can wear it tomorrow, since it'll be fairly warm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this i bought but ended up returning- because it made me look like i had a hump back. it was ill fitting!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i just had to have this sweater, i tried it on in blue and it didn't look as nice as cream. very strange!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i thought this sweater was cute, but way too itchy! too bad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and i really wanted to like this peacoat, but it was way too poofy. maybe i should try this in a petite size instead? what do you guys think?


 
love the cream sweater!


----------



## keodi

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> ah, I just got one almost exactly like it but it ties off to the side and I'm DYING to wear it - to hot here.
> *Same sleeves and shape - very flattering*!


 
I agree, the shape is very flattering, it dosen't make my chest any larger than it is which is good.


----------



## pisdapisda79

The jeggings look great on you



LabRatPhD said:


> Went to Anthro today! I haven't been there in about a month! Anyways, I picked up some things on sale.
> 
> The dress is Velvet and I loved it a month ago but didn't want to pay full price. Found the only one on the sale rack in my size! Super flattering!!
> 
> What do you think about these J-Brand "jeggings"? They are gray IRL. I have the same version in dark blue and black but those have 12'' openings whereas these have 10'' and are ankle length. They were a steal at $49.95 and the only pair on the sale rack! Do they look okay? They are super comfy but I have never had such narrow skinnies!
> 
> I tried on some full-priced stuff but didn't love it enough to pay full price:
> 
> http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...tion=jump&search=true&parentid=SEARCH_RESULTS
> This dress was cute but I will definitely wait until it gets marked down.
> 
> http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...true&isProduct=true&isBigImage=&templateType=
> Again, really cute, but the fabric felt a little thin. Another item I will wait for to get marked down!


----------



## TxGlam

Vixy said:


> I hope you are having a great time in Cali and find the blouse in your size.
> And if you don't, they have it at the Anthro store in Union Square, NY!



Thanks, it was the best trip!! I only picked up one top on sale at the santa monica store, driving around in traffic took up most of our time, lol!

Ooh, just noticed you got the beaming flora blouse, yay!!!!


----------



## TxGlam

fayden said:


> i wanted to share with you guys my recent anthropologie shopping!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and i really wanted to like this peacoat, but it was way too poofy.  maybe i should try this in a petite size instead?  what do you guys think?




I returned the peacoast last week because the poofiness just looked so silly on me!! Very dissapointed by it!


----------



## fayden

oh really?  aw that's too bad.  i wonder if anyone else has managed to find one not so poofy!



TxGlam said:


> I returned the peacoast last week because the poofiness just looked so silly on me!! Very dissapointed by it!


----------



## missbanff

Anyone else notice that their on-line sale selection seems to change by the hour??


----------



## fayden

yup it's used to be 9 or 10 am, then it was 12 noon, now it seems to be 3 pm or 5 pm~!  



missbanff said:


> Anyone else notice that their on-line sale selection seems to change by the hour??


----------



## plr16

There might be new fresh cuts for sale tops? At least I didn't see some of them this weekend. I just ordered the Swept Away top in black. I'm a bit worried about the sizing in the chest, the medium in the store was so big (I wear a small, sometimes xsmall but they only had a medium) I sized down to an xsmall and am hoping for a good fit. 

I got standard shipping, how long does it normally take? 

http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...rue&isBigImage=&templateType=E&subCategoryId=


----------



## Vixy

Yes and it's driving me nuts because I always see something new that went on sale that I must have LOL!



missbanff said:


> Anyone else notice that their on-line sale selection seems to change by the hour??


----------



## Vixy

Fayden the purple sweater coat looks perfect on you!


----------



## missbanff

Vixy said:


> Yes and it's driving me nuts because I always see something new that went on sale that I must have LOL!


 
Yes, I know. I swear they do that to jam us on the shipping!


----------



## TxGlam

plr16 said:


> There might be new fresh cuts for sale tops? At least I didn't see some of them this weekend. I just ordered the Swept Away top in black. I'm a bit worried about the sizing in the chest, the medium in the store was so big (I wear a small, sometimes xsmall but they only had a medium) I sized down to an xsmall and am hoping for a good fit.
> 
> I got standard shipping, how long does it normally take?
> 
> http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...rue&isBigImage=&templateType=E&subCategoryId=



usually 4-5 days for me


----------



## Swanky

oooooooooooh! Anyone have or see this IRL yet!?
http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...ue&isBigImage=&templateType=&tabStyle=Reviews

*swoons*


This is cute too although I'm sure I can't wear itush:
http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...true&isProduct=true&isBigImage=&templateType=


----------



## KristyDarling

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> oooooooooooh! Anyone have or see this IRL yet!?
> http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...ue&isBigImage=&templateType=&tabStyle=Reviews
> 
> *swoons*
> 
> 
> This is cute too although I'm sure I can't wear itush:
> http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...true&isProduct=true&isBigImage=&templateType=



OMG both of those are on my wish list, Swanky!!!  I love the indie feel of the cardigan, and the t-shirt is darling. Why don't you think you can pull off the tee? The only reason why I hesitate on it is because I might look preggers in it.   You know how that goes -- once you've been pregnant, you can't wear loose tops or flowy empire-waisted tops like you used to without looking like you're expecting again!


----------



## Swanky

my bewbies.  Big sq necks aren't flattering on me usually, but the bewbies make me look preggers in tops like that :cry:
Love those boho tops.

Deep v's are most flattering for me, my girls and my shoulders.


----------



## KristyDarling

Oh yah, I'm right there with ya, girlfriend!


----------



## Swanky

not purty


----------



## TxGlam

I wanna say I've seen the cardi at WB last week...


----------



## KristyDarling

I am prepping my closet for winter...here's what I got today from Anthro. Sadly, I'll have to wait several weeks for the t-shirt and belt, but I'm hoping the jacket will arrive soon! It's perfect for San Francisco fall/winter. 

Short & Sweet Jacket in gold. Bummed that they're sold out in the green.






Wind-rippled tee in grey.





Tea Rose Belt in black.


----------



## snoopylaughs

ooh! love the tea rose belt, I got it during the summer in white, so versatile!


----------



## Nieners

Ladies, can you help me out? They don't sell Anthropologie in The Netherlands, so I have to get it off of Ebay. I found this dress that I love.. but not sure what size to take? In the reviews they say it runs smaller so best to size up 1 sz, but I'm still not sure.

I'm an EU36/38 en have a small cupsize. Should I go for a 10 or 12?


----------



## Swanky

ahhh, I am not familiar enough w/ the sizing where you are, hopefully someone can help soon!
A US 10/12 would be an XL here. . . does that help?


----------



## natmk28

nieners- I think an eu 36/38 a 6-8 here?to be sure you should measure your waist around the narrowest point and your hips around the widest (convert to inches) and check the size chart based on that, but I think 36/38 eu is approx 6/8 in the US, but it could be smaller bc of all the vanity sizing.

kristy- I love love love that jacket- I just got it in green in Philadelphia this weekend, if you really had your heart set on green you should try calling customer service- when I went there were at least 10 jackets out in green, various sizes.


----------



## Nieners

*Swanky*, that does help... because it will be too big  EU36/38 = S - M 
so that means I need a 4/6/8? Gosh.. sizing is so hard!
Thank you *Nat*, going to try that! Hope I'll get it right in inches


----------



## KristyDarling

Natmk -- that's a great idea! I think I might just do that. What do you think of the green as compared to the gold? I haven't seen either in person myself.


----------



## natmk28

Kristy- I preferred the green, but mostly because it just goes better with my olivey skin tone, they were both nice- I'd go with whichever you think will match more of what you already have.


----------



## darkchildlove

I need help - can't figure out if I like the Gumshoe sweatercoat in ivory or purple ;\
I have tanned skin, black hair. I have the ivory but am afraid to wear it b/c it might get stained lol! and the purple is so vibrant, but is it too barney?


----------



## Swanky

I bought this today:
http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...true&parentid=SEARCH_RESULTS&tabStyle=Reviews

LOVE it BUT . . . 
I wore it tonight for maybe 2 hours over black Joes Jeggings and w/ a ruffled black tank under it and it pilled so bad already :cry:
Anyone have this issue w/ a sweater and it improved? I hate to take it back, it's SO cute on.


----------



## Swanky

darkchildlove said:


> I need help - can't figure out if I like the Gumshoe sweatercoat in ivory or purple ;\
> I have tanned skin, black hair. I have the ivory but am afraid to wear it b/c it might get stained lol! and the purple is so vibrant, but is it too barney?



no, silly goose!


----------



## KristyDarling

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I bought this today:
> http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...true&parentid=SEARCH_RESULTS&tabStyle=Reviews
> 
> LOVE it BUT . . .
> I wore it tonight for maybe 2 hours over black Joes Jeggings and w/ a ruffled black tank under it and it pilled so bad already :cry:
> Anyone have this issue w/ a sweater and it improved? I hate to take it back, it's SO cute on.



Ugh, sorry to hear that! It is REALLY cute! Tough decision....but if it were mine, I'd sadly take it back.


----------



## Swanky

I'm SO sad! The reviews say the damn thing sheds and pills


----------



## TxGlam

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I'm SO sad! The reviews say the damn thing sheds and pills



I would take it back and get something else. It is cute but you probably wont get much wear out of it since its already pilling. 

I did see that cardi (previous page or so) you liked at NP tonight.


----------



## TxGlam

I didn't buy a thing at Anthro tonight which is very surprising but I didnt very many new things and sale was very picked over. I did return this top because it was showing way too much boob and just didn't flatter my shape at all. It runs a little big IMO. 

http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...true&isProduct=true&isBigImage=&templateType=


----------



## klj

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I bought this today:
> http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...true&parentid=SEARCH_RESULTS&tabStyle=Reviews
> 
> LOVE it BUT . . .
> I wore it tonight for maybe 2 hours over black Joes Jeggings and w/ a ruffled black tank under it and it pilled so bad already :cry:
> Anyone have this issue w/ a sweater and it improved? I hate to take it back, it's SO cute on.


 
I just bought this(LOVE IT) but haven't worn it yet...I was hoping all the reviews that said something about the pilling were lies...lol   darn...
I bought a black long sweater made by the same...Sparrow.. and its adorable! ..but hope it doesn't do the same thing...
I'm kind of hoping with washing, that it gets better if it happens.
I'm not going to take mine back ...its so cute..and will be great with tunic, tights boots as well as skinnies..its just too hard to find cute long sweaters for me...


----------



## Swanky

I know. . .  I'm really torn.  I only wore it for 2 hours last night, this morning my bathroom tile had little purple furballs on it


----------



## CoachGirl12

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I know. . .  I'm really torn.  I only wore it for 2 hours last night, this morning my bathroom tile had little purple furballs on it


O no... sorry to hear that Swanky! That sweater is really gorgeous... Were you able to call customer service at all maybe to see if they can exchange it for you or have any suggestions?


----------



## sammieee

Has anyone tried on this shirt or owns it?

http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...true&isProduct=true&isBigImage=&templateType=

I tried on a small since the store didn't have an XS, but it was super flowy and made me look pregnant.  Wondering if this is a shirt not meant for those with a bigger chest or if I just need to belt it.


----------



## TxGlam

sammieee said:


> Has anyone tried on this shirt or owns it?
> 
> http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...true&isProduct=true&isBigImage=&templateType=
> 
> I tried on a small since the store didn't have an XS, but it was super flowy and made me look pregnant.  Wondering if this is a shirt not meant for those with a bigger chest or if I just need to belt it.



I've tried it on in XS and it was too flowy and cut too low IMO. I passed....maybe once it goes on sale I will consider it again.


----------



## TxGlam

The POOFY skirted peacoat is now available in Gold too! So cute but ugh just couldn't make it work on me!

http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...e=&subCategoryId=CLOTHES-NEW&tabStyle=Reviews


----------



## fayden

i saw that!  if anyone else tries it on and can make it work somehow get the poof down, let me know!  i sooo wanted to like this piece... it just looks so different.



TxGlam said:


> The POOFY skirted peacoat is now available in Gold too! So cute but ugh just couldn't make it work on me!
> 
> http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...e=&subCategoryId=CLOTHES-NEW&tabStyle=Reviews


----------



## klj

sammieee said:


> Has anyone tried on this shirt or owns it?
> 
> http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...true&isProduct=true&isBigImage=&templateType=
> 
> I tried on a small since the store didn't have an XS, but it was super flowy and made me look pregnant. Wondering if this is a shirt not meant for those with a bigger chest or if I just need to belt it.


 
I think with all the ruffles and flowers etc..its hard if you have a chest. I tried it on too and it did the same thing...I hate that.
I never used to have this problem because I didn't have a chest (A) but then I went and bought one..LOL) (C) and now I wish I was smaller! I bet that never happens...people always say they wish they went bigger.
I find "them" to be a big pain in the butt when fitting shirts now esp. with all the styles this year..UGH. Two sides to the whole thing I guess!!


----------



## klj

http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...true&isProduct=true&isBigImage=&templateType=


I wanted this soooo bad (so cute with boots, tights!) but it does the 50's thing/poofy.. at my hips and I don't have bigger hips...it was too much on me..anyone else get this and like it?


----------



## Swanky

Me too :s
I tried on the cool brown stripey one and it wax too flowy




sammieee said:


> Has anyone tried on this shirt or owns it?
> 
> http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...true&isProduct=true&isBigImage=&templateType=
> 
> I tried on a small since the store didn't have an XS, but it was super flowy and made me look pregnant.  Wondering if this is a shirt not meant for those with a bigger chest or if I just need to belt it.


----------



## sammieee

klj said:


> I think with all the ruffles and flowers etc..its hard if you have a chest. I tried it on too and it did the same thing...I hate that.
> I never used to have this problem because I didn't have a chest (A) but then I went and bought one..LOL) (C) and now I wish I was smaller! I bet that never happens...people always say they wish they went bigger.
> I find "them" to be a big pain in the butt when fitting shirts now esp. with all the styles this year..UGH. Two sides to the whole thing I guess!!


Thanks *TXGlam* and *klj* for the feedback!  I think I will wait to see if there are any left when they go on sale and buy it in yellow, but only for the cruise I'm going on in February.  

My problem is I have a small C chest but the rest of me is around a 2/4.  The girls just won't shrink, I thought they would get smaller when I increased my workouts  >_<  I can't buy the pretty, flowy shirts because they make me look huge, but the upside is that fitted, v-neck shirts look amazing most of the time haha.


----------



## TxGlam

sammieee said:


> Thanks *TXGlam* and *klj* for the feedback!  I think I will wait to see if there are any left when they go on sale and buy it in yellow, but only for the cruise I'm going on in February.
> 
> My problem is I have a small C chest but the rest of me is around a 2/4.  The girls just won't shrink, I thought they would get smaller when I increased my workouts  >_<  I can't buy the pretty, flowy shirts because they make me look huge, but the upside is that fitted, v-neck shirts look amazing most of the time haha.



I know what you mean!!


Oh and I have this one which is similiar but it fits a lot better...on me at least. I did use a belt around my waist to cinch over a cardi tho to keep it from looking pregish...I think I posted it a while back. http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...true&isProduct=true&isBigImage=&templateType=


----------



## darkchildlove

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> no, silly goose!



but is the ivory a more versatile option?


----------



## Needanotherbag

These two sweaters should be arriving on my doorstep soon:

in turquoise:
http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...ry=&isProduct=true&isBigImage=&templateType=E

and this in grey

http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...yncharset=ISO-8859-1&navAction=jump&id=910216

I'm hoping the blue sweater will look good with leggings...the reviews were so good...


----------



## szq77

darkchildlove said:


> I need help - can't figure out if I like the Gumshoe sweatercoat in ivory or purple ;\
> I have tanned skin, black hair. I have the ivory but am afraid to wear it b/c it might get stained lol! and the purple is so vibrant, but is it too barney?



i bought the ivory and have worn it a bunch without staining it (and i'm pretty clutzy!).  I wasn't a huge fan of the purple though.  Have you seen the orange color they have now?  it is so pretty in person!  I might have bought that instead of the ivory if they had it a few months ago...

I get a ton of wear out of this though, so i definitely recommend it!


----------



## missbanff

Needanotherbag said:


> These two sweaters should be arriving on my doorstep soon:
> 
> in turquoise:
> http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...ry=&isProduct=true&isBigImage=&templateType=E
> 
> and this in grey
> 
> http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...yncharset=ISO-8859-1&navAction=jump&id=910216
> 
> I'm hoping the blue sweater will look good with leggings...the reviews were so good...


 
I have those two! (The pheasant in dk grey).

Great choices!


----------



## natmk28

Needanotherbag said:


> These two sweaters should be arriving on my doorstep soon:
> 
> in turquoise:
> http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...ry=&isProduct=true&isBigImage=&templateType=E
> 
> and this in grey
> 
> http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...yncharset=ISO-8859-1&navAction=jump&id=910216
> 
> I'm hoping the blue sweater will look good with leggings...the reviews were so good...



I love that cardigan, it looks so cozy!!


----------



## Swanky

I have both of those!!! The top runs MASSIVE.  I am a medium in the cardigans and a large or even an xl on top because of the 'girls' and I took an XS in it.

The bottom I wore in NYC over leggings w/ boots and LOVE it, it was a little itchy though.

Great choices 



Needanotherbag said:


> These two sweaters should be arriving on my doorstep soon:
> 
> in turquoise:
> http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...ry=&isProduct=true&isBigImage=&templateType=E
> 
> and this in grey
> 
> http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...yncharset=ISO-8859-1&navAction=jump&id=910216
> 
> I'm hoping the blue sweater will look good with leggings...the reviews were so good...


----------



## Needanotherbag

Thanks ladies!
I had remembered someone posting that the peasant sweater ran really large, so I did order an XS So thanks Swanky!

I'll definitely need to layer the Angles Awry sweater if its itchy - cant handle itchy sweaters.


----------



## Swanky

layer fo sho  But such a pretty shape on, love it!


----------



## friday13bride

sammieee said:


> Has anyone tried on this shirt or owns it?
> 
> http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...true&isProduct=true&isBigImage=&templateType=
> 
> I tried on a small since the store didn't have an XS, but it was super flowy and made me look pregnant.  Wondering if this is a shirt not meant for those with a bigger chest or if I just need to belt it.



I had this in an XS and retuned it. It just didn't fit right even when belted.


----------



## TxGlam

New arrivals popped up this morning! So hard to resist buying online before stuff hits stores, ugh!


----------



## Swanky

I shopped at NP all morning! Snatched up black JBrand jeggings, 2 tanks to wear under sweaters and a cozy, soft sweatshirt'y thing 
I'll see if it's online. . .


----------



## Swanky

this:
http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...true&isProduct=true&isBigImage=&templateType=
Sooooooo soft, runs very big.

Tried this on, it's pretty cool - my bewbies make it unflattering though, but I was close to getting it!  Dh wouldn't like it though.
http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...true&isProduct=true&isBigImage=&templateType=

didn't see this but I like it:
http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...true&isProduct=true&isBigImage=&templateType=


----------



## TxGlam

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I shopped at NP all morning! Snatched up black JBrand jeggings, 2 tanks to wear under sweaters and a cozy, soft sweatshirt'y thing
> I'll see if it's online. . .



Nice! I went to WB but didn't love the new stuff they had once I tried it on, so instead hit up Jcrew which is my other addiction! Hitting up HP tomorrow, yippie!

One of these days we will run into each other I'm sure (if we haven't yet) and won't know it! haha!


----------



## Swanky

We probably already have!


I have a hard time w/ fit at J Crew ush:

SL just opened a MetroPark though!


----------



## TxGlam

Cool! Any other new stores coming to SL soon?

I think one of my orders from 2 weeks ago got lost, USPS is only showing that it was accepted but nothing else and its 2 of my fave things I ordered....
WHY me!!??? I placed another order that same day and received it a week ago...not a good sign!


----------



## Swanky

oh noooooooo!

Rock and Revolt clothing store and Brooks Brothers - could they be any different? LOL!


----------



## coutureholic

TxGlam said:


> Cool! Any other new stores coming to SL soon?
> 
> I think one of my orders from 2 weeks ago got lost, USPS is only showing that it was accepted but nothing else and its 2 of my fave things I ordered....
> WHY me!!??? I placed another order that same day and received it a week ago...not a good sign!



Same! I ordered jeans a day after I ordered a top, and the jeans just came in today. The USPS status of the top has not changed for 5 days.


----------



## TxGlam

coutureholic said:


> Same! I ordered jeans a day after I ordered a top, and the jeans just came in today. The USPS status of the top has not changed for 5 days.



Boo! Is yours in Trenton, SC too?


----------



## LabRatPhD

Has anyone seen the Laced Dots Sweater: http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...true&isProduct=true&isBigImage=&templateType= in person? I didn't see it in my local Anthro last weekend and it is sold out in my size online. Is it as cute in person as it is online? I love anything with polka dots!


----------



## TxGlam

LabRatPhD said:


> Has anyone seen the Laced Dots Sweater: http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...true&isProduct=true&isBigImage=&templateType= in person? I didn't see it in my local Anthro last weekend and it is sold out in my size online. Is it as cute in person as it is online? I love anything with polka dots!


I haven't seen it in any stores either  I hope they get it soon since the xs are all gone online!


----------



## Needanotherbag

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I have both of those!!! The top runs MASSIVE.  I am a medium in the cardigans and a large or even an xl on top because of the 'girls' and I took an XS in it.
> 
> The bottom I wore in NYC over leggings w/ boots and LOVE it, it was a little itchy though.
> 
> Great choices



I am wearing the turquoise sweater wit leggings today and it looks great, I love it!  You are so right, anything bigger than a XS I would have been swimming in!


----------



## coutureholic

TxGlam said:


> Boo! Is yours in Trenton, SC too?



No, mine is apparently in the bulk mail center in Philadelphia and has been there for the past 6 days now . I don't know if I should call USPS or Anthro.


----------



## lauriebell

I went to an Anthro near my work and picked up a few things:

http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...tion=jump&search=true&parentid=SEARCH_RESULTS
berry bush tights

http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...tion=jump&search=true&parentid=SEARCH_RESULTS
in gray (this store had just gotten a good deal in stock, apparently).

http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...tion=jump&search=true&parentid=SEARCH_RESULTS
high speed cardigan - love it.  the colors are gorgeous

http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...tion=jump&search=true&parentid=SEARCH_RESULTS
got it more or less to meet the $150 threshold for free shipping and thought it could be interesting.  it's probably going back because I don't love it.

http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...tion=jump&search=true&parentid=SEARCH_RESULTS
supposedly they were backordered until the end of november but I just got an email last night saying they shipped. yayyy.


----------



## KristyDarling

KristyDarling said:


> I am prepping my closet for winter...here's what I got today from Anthro. Sadly, I'll have to wait several weeks for the t-shirt and belt, but I'm hoping the jacket will arrive soon! It's perfect for San Francisco fall/winter.
> 
> Short & Sweet Jacket in gold. Bummed that they're sold out in the green.



Sad to report that I did not love this jacket as I thought I would. The ruffle on one side is "off" somehow -- there's this one section that sticks straight out like 6 full inches! The protruding loop looks very bizarre, like a mistake. I even tried pressing it flat with a heavy book overnight, but the stiffness of the fabric dominated and it would not flatten. I sort of liked how the jacket looked closed, but even then, the intended bunchiness around the bust area looked *too* bunchy. And it looked totally wrong on me when worn open. There was just a whole lot going on with this jacket. Maybe I'm just not built right for it. But, all the reviewers were right about the sizing -- I'm consistently a 0 in every brand, but the 2 was a perfect fit in this case. Also, this jacket is NOT for the busty. I've got a 32.5" chest and it just barely closed in front. 

This was an educational experience. I think I'm discovering that I prefer sleeker, simpler jackets.


----------



## klj

I just got back too and got this..
http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...p?id=913714&parentid=QUICKSHOP&navAction=jump
and this..
http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...lateType=&subCategoryId=CLOTHES-COATS-BLAZERS

Love them both!
I'm going to wear the top with a long black tank underneath..and the blazer over it ....the blazer(in black) is soooo cute..much cuter in person then on the site. Its nicely fitted and can wear it with anything.


----------



## TxGlam

Yiiipppiiie! My stuff arrived after all....10 days of shipping later! Can you say geeeez?! I really thought it was lost because there were no updates on USPS until this afternoon.

^KLJ, I ordered the rare bloom top online but as soon as I tried it, I knew it had to go back...WAY TOO MUCH boobage was showing & yet the XS seemed too loose on the sides.


----------



## natmk28

LabRatPhD said:


> Has anyone seen the Laced Dots Sweater: http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...true&isProduct=true&isBigImage=&templateType= in person? I didn't see it in my local Anthro last weekend and it is sold out in my size online. Is it as cute in person as it is online? I love anything with polka dots!




I haven't seen it in stores either- but I have it. I like it a lot, I did think it would be a tiny bit cuter in person (something about the lace + polka dot is giving me a hard time in real life as opposed to in a photo) 

*klj*- I love that blazer, went I went last week I saw and SA wearing it and I almost bought it. it


----------



## *Jem*

I went to NP last night and checked out anthro.

I have been mulling over the Gumshoe Sweatercoat for months now, and waiting for it to go on sale. I finally broke down and purchased it in red (which is really a burnt orange)
I also got a cute sunflower top after seeing it on someone, it was on sale for $20!


----------



## Needanotherbag

klj said:


> I just got back too and got this..
> http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...p?id=913714&parentid=QUICKSHOP&navAction=jump
> and this..
> http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...lateType=&subCategoryId=CLOTHES-COATS-BLAZERS
> 
> Love them both!
> I'm going to wear the top with a long black tank underneath..and the blazer over it ....the blazer(in black) is soooo cute..much cuter in person then on the site. Its nicely fitted and can wear it with anything.



Love that Blazer - if you have a chance, I'd love to see a modeling pic - I cant decide on it, and would really like to see how it fits...TIA!


----------



## klj

Needanotherbag said:


> Love that Blazer - if you have a chance, I'd love to see a modeling pic - I cant decide on it, and would really like to see how it fits...TIA!



Its really cute...but I found one I think I personally like better and think I'm going to return this one. The SA in my store was wearing the Anthro one with a dress, tights and boots and it  was so cute! My chest might be a tinybit too big for it when buttoned and that bothered me alittle..
Here is the other one I ordered..
http://www.revolveclothing.com/b/Di...ttp://www.revolveclothing.com/b/MyAccount.jsp

Got it for 30% off with a code too..  just hope it fits when I get it...


----------



## sammydoll

I just got a bunch of stuff in store the other day, but none of it is online.. I got a strapless summer dress that i just wore with tights and boots the other night for $30, i got a floral silk top for $20, and a long open sweater vest thing for $44 that i've been waiting to go on sale.

THEN, i came home, looked online and made an order! hahaha, SOSO bad.

Online i got-





^^ for $69





^^ for $119.. i hope they work, i have such a hard time with jeans...

and then full price i couldn't help but order...






Loooooove bunnies!





^^ and then these are on backorder but i just can't really live without them.  Floral LEATHER gloves lined in cashmere?!  That's basically my dream.


----------



## klj

^^ that dress is super cute!!  I tried it on but it didn't fit me as well as I would have liked..the skirt poofs out too much on me.

Side note~
Has anyone used their personal shopper person in the store?
I'm going to on  Monday..I have never had anyone help me with styling before and thought it might be fun to get different opinions on what I can wear vs. what I think I can and can't ...plus I need more color in my life...there is too much black, grey and white out there...(which I love!)
It will be fun to hear what she has to say.


----------



## klj

nevermind...lol


----------



## Needanotherbag

klj said:


> Its really cute...but I found one I think I personally like better and think I'm going to return this one. The SA in my store was wearing the Anthro one with a dress, tights and boots and it  was so cute! My chest might be a tinybit too big for it when buttoned and that bothered me alittle..
> Here is the other one I ordered..
> http://www.revolveclothing.com/b/Di...ttp://www.revolveclothing.com/b/MyAccount.jsp
> 
> Got it for 30% off with a code too..  just hope it fits when I get it...



Cute one at revolve too!  (care to share your code????)  If you had a chest problem with the Anthro Blazer, I most definitely will too.


----------



## Swanky

I haven't made an appointment w/ a personal shopper there but I've had one help me and when I got to my dressing room she had added about 10 pieces I'd have never thought to choose.
{I posted about this early in this thread I think?}
Funny thing is the only pieces I bought that day were pieces she put in my room!
Some of them have a really good eye.


----------



## klj

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I haven't made an appointment w/ a personal shopper there but I've had one help me and when I got to my dressing room she had added about 10 pieces I'd have never thought to choose.
> {I posted about this early in this thread I think?}
> Funny thing is the only pieces I bought that day were pieces she put in my room!
> Some of them have a really good eye.



All the SA's there are sooo nice and helpful.....Nordie's used to be like that along time ago..I missed it. Its nice to see again


----------



## Swanky

Usually VERY helpful!


----------



## plr16

Has anyone been to the Anthro by Rockefeller center recently? I barely had any time in there the last time I was home and I'm excited to go back. Any neat stuff that is unique ti it? I'm in love with that one and could literally spend my entire Thanksgiving Break in there


----------



## Swanky

I'm sad I didn't go a few weeks ago  Had the DH and DD in tow and they think I shop too muchush: Whaaaaa?


----------



## TxGlam

Does Anthro have any Outlets? There's always stuff I miss out on and later on wish I would have picked up, ugh!


----------



## coutureholic

TxGlam said:


> Does Anthro have any Outlets? There's always stuff I miss out on and later on wish I would have picked up, ugh!



Pretty sure Anthro doesn't have outlets, but I bet if you call customer service, they will definitely find a way to get you what you wanted!


----------



## TxGlam

Didn't think so, thx. The item is from spring, I just saw it and want it again! lol


----------



## *Jem*

^^

I wonder what they do with past season stuff? It has to go somewhere. We need to find out.


----------



## coutureholic

I know what y'all mean!! I was looking through some past catalogues and noticed some gorgeous items I would definitely still buy. I figure that, if anything, Anthro customer service could direct us to the particular clothing brand of the item that still may have it. Or that there is the slight but awesome possibility Anthropologie may still have it somewhere in their facilities.


----------



## TxGlam

hmmm...I may have to give CS a call tomorrow and find out what they do with leftover items. I'm too lazy right now, lol.


----------



## missbanff

I wonder if it's possible they just mark'em down until they sell out? I swear, I check the sale section on line and marked-down styles that were sold out continue to pop up for weeks after I see them sell out......KWIM? Or maybe they have stores pack up their markdowns and ship'em to whereever the on line warehouse is, and sell them from there....curious to hear the answer, though.


----------



## TxGlam

^ Yeah, I've noticed items pop up too every now and then. Maybe if they receive a return they list it back on the site?


----------



## TxGlam

Random pop up - purple tunic in size L $39.95

http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro/catalog/productdetail.jsp?navAction=jump&id=913090

blue tank/tunic size L

http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro/catalog/productdetail.jsp?navAction=jump&id=910113


----------



## BellaLuella

pls keep us updated on where those "leftovers" go thanks!


----------



## klj

klj said:


> ^^ that dress is super cute!!  I tried it on but it didn't fit me as well as I would have liked..the skirt poofs out too much on me.
> 
> Side note~
> Has anyone used their personal shopper person in the store?
> *I'm going to on  Monday..I have never had anyone help me with styling before and thought it might be fun to get different opinions on what I can wear vs. what I think I can and can't ...plus I need more color in my life...there is too much black, grey and white out there...(which I love!)
> It will be fun to hear what she has to say.[/Q*UOTE]
> 
> ^^ I did this today and let me say ...it was the best hour and 1/2 that I have spent in along time...the SA that helped is the absolute best..I love her..and sooo extremely helpful...bounced all of my stuff off of her and its was nice to have her give me great ideas,etc...told me what works, doesn't..I'm so happy..
> 
> (Sidebar: those AG jean leggings that everyone is getting....they are the best!!!!!!!!!!)


----------



## TxGlam

^ awesome!! Sounds like you had a really good time with the PS, what did you get?

I went to 2 Anthro's today (hpv and np) and got 6 sale items, woohoo! I saw some new stuff but nothing I HAD to have immediately.

Snagged a black Leifsdottir Cardi, love the big bold buttons


Ooh and I also got some Sprinkles cupcakes since I was in the neighborhood, hehe!


----------



## klj

I got the AG leggings and a  lacy colored tank..a slip to peek out of the bottom of one my dresses(to wear with boots)..some tights.
I had bought a few things last Saturday so we are going to wait for some dresses to come in, etc.
I also brought in some stuff I already had so we could add to it.
It was really a great time...


----------



## klj

TxGlam said:


> ^ awesome!! Sounds like you had a really good time with the PS, what did you get?
> 
> I went to 2 Anthro's today (hpv and np) and got 6 sale items, woohoo! I saw some new stuff but nothing I HAD to have immediately.
> 
> Snagged a black Leifsdottir Cardi, love the big bold buttons
> 
> 
> Ooh and I also got some Sprinkles cupcakes since I was in the neighborhood, hehe!




I want the sweater..and the cupcakes!!  Nice score on both counts..


----------



## szq77

*Jem* said:


> ^^
> 
> I wonder what they do with past season stuff? It has to go somewhere. We need to find out.



this is heresay, but i remember reading on some anthro themed blogs last year that they actually destroy merchandise that doesn't sell to keep their brand integrity 

However, I have had good luck finding past season's items on ebay, or sometimes they have sale items hidden on the website that you can find by googling the item name.


----------



## lauriebell

I've seen clothes from past season's at Anthro at TJ Maxx (or maybe it was Marshall's).  It's been few and far between, but they have popped up there.


----------



## olialm1

Anthropology opens in the mall by me next Friday. Woo!


----------



## Swanky

Good luck keeping any money in your wallet! LOL!

I may go to the HPV one tomorrow


----------



## missbanff

New stuff added to the sale section on line!!


----------



## TxGlam

^ and new arrivals!


----------



## sammieee

The Blooming Phlox Tank (http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...true&isBigImage=&templateType=E&tabStyle=Info) is marked down, I'm tempted to try it on again with a cardi and belt over it to see if it looks any better...still think it would be comfy for my cruise in January!


----------



## Purseonable

I just got this beauty!
http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...tion=jump&search=true&parentid=SEARCH_RESULTS


----------



## TxGlam

I received some more stuff today and one of my fave items in that order has two big stains on the side  sucks!


----------



## TxGlam

sammieee said:


> The Blooming Phlox Tank (http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...true&isBigImage=&templateType=E&tabStyle=Info) is marked down, I'm tempted to try it on again with a cardi and belt over it to see if it looks any better...still think it would be comfy for my cruise in January!



Let us know how it works out and a pic would be great too! I am thinking about ordering it if they dont have my size in stores anymore.


----------



## TxGlam

Purseonable said:


> I just got this beauty!
> http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...tion=jump&search=true&parentid=SEARCH_RESULTS



So cute! I tried it on in stores when it was FP but decided I didn't need another coat.


----------



## lauriebell

TxGlam said:


> So cute! I tried it on in stores when it was FP but decided I didn't need another coat.



I got it too - I liked it a lot when I tried it on at FP but not enough to pay $178 for it.  I like it even more now on sale 

Also picked up...

http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...tion=jump&search=true&parentid=SEARCH_RESULTS

http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...tion=jump&search=true&parentid=SEARCH_RESULTS
(love chambray shirts and i like that inside the collar is a different color)

http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...tion=jump&search=true&parentid=SEARCH_RESULTS

I was looking for this, but they didn't have it in yet 
http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...tion=jump&search=true&parentid=SEARCH_RESULTS


----------



## TxGlam

lauriebell said:


> I got it too - I liked it a lot when I tried it on at FP but not enough to pay $178 for it.  I like it even more now on sale
> 
> Also picked up...
> 
> http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...tion=jump&search=true&parentid=SEARCH_RESULTS
> 
> http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...tion=jump&search=true&parentid=SEARCH_RESULTS
> (love chambray shirts and i like that inside the collar is a different color)
> 
> http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...tion=jump&search=true&parentid=SEARCH_RESULTS
> 
> I was looking for this, but they didn't have it in yet
> http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...tion=jump&search=true&parentid=SEARCH_RESULTS



Love the lacemaker skirt! 

I haven't seen the dress either yet but will keep an eye out tomorrow.


----------



## Purseonable

TxGlam said:


> So cute! I tried it on in stores when it was FP but decided I didn't need another coat.


 
Ya, but now it's marked down to $99 so it's even more enticing! I got a price adjustment! They still have some in stores but it appears they are sold out online.


----------



## TxGlam

Purseonable said:


> Ya, but now it's marked down to $99 so it's even more enticing! I got a price adjustment! They still have some in stores but it appears they are sold out online.



Yeah it sold out quick! I will be looking for it tomorrow, I am very tempted by the price, that's a great deal!!


----------



## Sjensen

I bought the super cute lunar light skirt on sale at the store in Corona, CA for $19.95 (a TOTAL STEAL!!!) but online its on sale for $39.95. Why is there such a difference in price. It makes me just go to the store once a month (at least) to get a better deal. Has anyone else noticed the difference in prices.


----------



## TxGlam

Yeah I notice price differences both ways, they are a bit inconsistent. I bought a sweater last week that was cheaper online so I showed them the sweater online on my phone and they gave the lower price in store.


----------



## Sjensen

TxGlam said:


> Yeah I notice price differences both ways, they are a bit inconsistent. I bought a sweater last week that was cheaper online so I showed them the sweater online on my phone and they gave the lower price in store.


well that's good to know. They are so nice there too, very helpful!!


----------



## GossipGirl27

http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...true&isProduct=true&isBigImage=&templateType=


----------



## TxGlam

GossipGirl27 said:


> http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...true&isProduct=true&isBigImage=&templateType=



love that skirt and the dress version..must find it and try it on!


----------



## ilove$

Does anyone have this or has tried it on and can give a review? thanks.

http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro/catalog/productdetail.jsp?color=049&navAction=jump&id=910306


----------



## fayden

http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...true&isProduct=true&isBigImage=&templateType=

tank for zero dollars!  lol.


----------



## TxGlam

This sweater was listed for 0 as well so I've been eyeing it allll night cuz i've been wanting it since I saw it in the preview items a couple weeks ago..


http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...ory=&isProduct=true&isBigImage=&templateType=

Well they finally updated the price just now and it's 268! Seems a tad high to me..I was expecting 160ish and wanted to throw it in my bag immediately if that was the case but 268 plus tax-- come on! Some things I just can't justify...if only it would have let me bag it at $ 0 earlier, I totally tried it lol


----------



## fayden

hahaha you're hilarious!

but yah- geezus $268!  and it's lambswool, so i bet it's really itchy.  wait for it to go on sale.




TxGlam said:


> This sweater was listed for 0 as well so I've been eyeing it allll night cuz i've been wanting it since I saw it in the preview items a couple weeks ago..
> 
> 
> http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...ory=&isProduct=true&isBigImage=&templateType=
> 
> Well they finally updated the price just now and it's 268! Seems a tad high to me..I was expecting 160ish and wanted to throw it in my bag immediately if that was the case but 268 plus tax-- come on! Some things I just can't justify...if only it would have let me bag it at $ 0 earlier, I totally tried it lol


----------



## kinesis

I LOVE Anthropologie!! And I've just been to their international site and there is one in London now!! So not only can I get it delivered to me here in Scotland, I will have another great option when I next head down to London for a shopping trip!

(not that I do this often - only once previously since ive been living here.. hehe) but this gives me a really good reason to bring that next trip forward!


----------



## TxGlam

fayden said:


> hahaha you're hilarious!
> 
> but yah- geezus $268!  and it's lambswool, so i bet it's really itchy.  wait for it to go on sale.




U know u tried purchasing that tank at $ 0 too! Lol


----------



## Swanky

I just got home from the HPV location . . . didn't like the vibe {read: females! LOL!} in that store.
I saw a few of the new pieces that just showed up online.
Came home w/:
http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...ry=&isProduct=true&isBigImage=&templateType=E

and my other piece I don't find. . .  it's a twisty/flowery sweater, I got it in black, kind of has cap sleeves.  I bought it to later over a tight l/s tee.


----------



## TxGlam

Just came across a pair of Bermudas on sale for $19 from $78! Size 12 and 14, someone snatch these up for spring/summer -

http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro/catalog/productdetail.jsp?id=923133&isProduct=true

Also found:
AG twill Stevie mid rise skinnies for $19 from $148! Size 29

http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro/catalog/productdetail.jsp?id=923151&isProduct=true


----------



## TxGlam

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I just got home from the HPV location . . . didn't like the vibe {read: females! LOL!} in that store.
> I saw a few of the new pieces that just showed up online.
> Came home w/:
> http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...ry=&isProduct=true&isBigImage=&templateType=E
> 
> and my other piece I don't find. . .  it's a twisty/flowery sweater, I got it in black, kind of has cap sleeves.  I bought it to later over a tight l/s tee.



Really? You didn't like the SA's or the shoppers? I always find great sale items at that store!


----------



## Swanky

it was meh to me . . .  they weren't rude or anything, just not as cozy or friendly of a vibe there I felt.  I like NP, WB and SL better.  WB is very quiet but always great selection.


----------



## sammieee

TxGlam said:


> Let us know how it works out and a pic would be great too! I am thinking about ordering it if they dont have my size in stores anymore.


As soon as my Blackberry decides to stop freezing, I will post pics of the top belted/non-belted over my cardi...I picked up the Blooming Phlox tank in yellow because my jeans tend to be darker wash and I thought it didn't look as billowy once a cardi was over it.  

Has anyone seen the Horizon Line Dress (http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...true&isProduct=true&isBigImage=&templateType=) in their Anthros yet??  Holy cuteness, I will be stalking my store until I see this on the floor in either color and won't mind paying full price for it either!


----------



## klj

ilove$ said:


> Does anyone have this or has tried it on and can give a review? thanks.
> 
> http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro/catalog/productdetail.jsp?color=049&navAction=jump&id=910306



I tried this on and didn't like it ...too flowy for me..it wasn't flattering on me.
I'm 5'2 118...


----------



## TxGlam

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> it was meh to me . . .  they weren't rude or anything, just not as cozy or friendly of a vibe there I felt.  I like NP, WB and SL better.  WB is very quiet but always great selection.



Ah I see, I actually really like some of the SA's there and they are super helpful. Weird! 

I'm going to WB tomorrow, hopefully they have some new stuff.


----------



## TxGlam

sammieee said:


> As soon as my Blackberry decides to stop freezing, I will post pics of the top belted/non-belted over my cardi...I picked up the Blooming Phlox tank in yellow because my jeans tend to be darker wash and I thought it didn't look as billowy once a cardi was over it.
> 
> Has anyone seen the Horizon Line Dress (http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...true&isProduct=true&isBigImage=&templateType=) in their Anthros yet??  Holy cuteness, I will be stalking my store until I see this on the floor in either color and won't mind paying full price for it either!



Yes, post pics! 

I want that dress too!! I am going to look for it tomorrow, so cute and good price!


----------



## Swanky

Yeah I think that was it for me today . . . they weren't interested in me, LOL!
It was sort of a mess in there, like sweaters strewn over racks, I had to move them, w/ my already full hands and arms {since no one wanted to start me a room} and the sweaters were falling off the tops of the racks since they were strewn up there not on hangers, etc. . .
just one of those days in there I guess :s


----------



## TxGlam

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Yeah I think that was it for me today . . . they weren't interested in me, LOL!
> It was sort of a mess in there, like sweaters strewn over racks, I had to move them, w/ my already full hands and arms {since no one wanted to start me a room} and the sweaters were falling off the tops of the racks since they were strewn up there not on hangers, etc. . .
> just one of those days in there I guess :s



Eww yeah, that would turn me off too! Guess you will just have to drive that extra mile or two to NP when necessary
I haven't been shopping since Monday due to a sick pet so I can't wait to get out to Anthro, Neimans and Jcrew tomorrow! Woohoo!


----------



## sammieee

TxGlam said:


> Yes, post pics!
> 
> I want that dress too!! I am going to look for it tomorrow, so cute and good price!



Ok, pics of the Blooming Phlox tee!  The pic with the belt was taken in a rush because I wasn't supposed to have the belts in the fitting room, so I didn't have time to adjust the tank or cardi.  

Belted:






Unbelted:





Sideview of unbelted:





I think the belt gives the shirt a more finished look.  Wearing the cardi over the shirt does take away some attention over how billowy it is, thinking about getting a skinny belt maybe?  

Thoughts anyone?  My store has the dark grey and red in stock too and I'm thinking about going back to get the red.

If you see that dress *TXGlam*, please let us know because I have a couple holiday parties coming up and that dress would look adorable with tights and booties!


----------



## TxGlam

sammieee said:


> Ok, pics of the Blooming Phlox tee!  The pic with the belt was taken in a rush because I wasn't supposed to have the belts in the fitting room, so I didn't have time to adjust the tank or cardi.
> 
> Belted:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unbelted:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sideview of unbelted:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think the belt gives the shirt a more finished look.  Wearing the cardi over the shirt does take away some attention over how billowy it is, thinking about getting a skinny belt maybe?
> 
> Thoughts anyone?  My store has the dark grey and red in stock too and I'm thinking about going back to get the red.
> 
> If you see that dress *TXGlam*, please let us know because I have a couple holiday parties coming up and that dress would look adorable with tights and booties!



It looks really cute on you! I would def wear it with the belt and cardi, I would wear it the same way. I will have to try it on again tomorrow if I see it in my size.  Go for the red one too! It's a good price and you are def rockin it with the belt. It's a keeper!

They told you that you can't take belts in the dressing room? Whhaa?!

I will try on the dress and take pics if they have it...it will be the first thing I look for


----------



## sammieee

TxGlam said:


> It looks really cute on you! I would def wear it with the belt and cardi, I would wear it the same way. I will have to try it on again tomorrow if I see it in my size.  Go for the red one too! It's a good price and you are def rockin it with the belt. It's a keeper!
> 
> They told you that you can't take belts in the dressing room? Whhaa?!
> 
> I will try on the dress and take pics if they have it...it will be the first thing I look for


Thank you!  What color belt do you think would look best with this shirt?  I'm wearing the Snakebite in brown in the pic, but they also had a black belt with a tan buckle similar to the Snakebite that looked nice.

Haha yes, I was told accessories were not allowed into the rooms because younger girls were stealing belts and jewelry??  I have seen security tags on some of the Anthro clothes that fashion bloggers post pics of, but nothing at my Anthro is tagged at all.  Once I told the SA how I wanted to try the belt on with the shirt, she told me to get in the room before her mgr could see me haha.


----------



## natmk28

lauriebell said:


> I got it too - I liked it a lot when I tried it on at FP but not enough to pay $178 for it.  I like it even more now on sale
> 
> Also picked up...
> 
> http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...tion=jump&search=true&parentid=SEARCH_RESULTS
> 
> http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...tion=jump&search=true&parentid=SEARCH_RESULTS
> (love chambray shirts and i like that inside the collar is a different color)
> 
> http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...tion=jump&search=true&parentid=SEARCH_RESULTS
> 
> I was looking for this, but they didn't have it in yet
> http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...tion=jump&search=true&parentid=SEARCH_RESULTS



I love that lacemaker skirt! I'm going to have to make a trip over to anthro this weekend to try it on- I can't tell if it looks like it will be a bit longer than knee length or not from the online photo (and I don't do over the knee length well) Did you find it on the long side?


----------



## ilove$

ilove$ said:


> Does anyone have this or has tried it on and can give a review? thanks.
> 
> http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro/catalog/productdetail.jsp?color=049&navAction=jump&id=910306


.


----------



## klj

I got some cute stuff today!
This:
http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...true&isProduct=true&isBigImage=&templateType=



This is waaaay cuter on and in the store than what's posted..I know it looks frumpy but its not..its really sweet and has pockets too:
http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...p?id=913845&parentid=QUICKSHOP&navAction=jump
I tried a dark blue one on like this...reallly cute...but I left it there:
http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...true&isProduct=true&isBigImage=&templateType=


----------



## Swanky

http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...p?id=913845&parentid=QUICKSHOP&navAction=jump

I love this! I looked for it but didn't find it yesterday


----------



## LabRatPhD

^^ That is so cute, *Swanky*! I am having a hard time finding items I see online in the store. I need instant gratification, darn it!


----------



## klj

LabRatPhD said:


> ^^ That is so cute, *Swanky*! I am having a hard time finding items I see online in the store. I need instant gratification, darn it!



Its really cute on! It was new to my store in the past week so maybe it will be there soon..
I  easily miss out on cute stuff online by accident. The same stuff I don't think is cute online is really cute in person. I don't know why that is for me and Anthro...


----------



## lauriebell

natmk28 said:


> I love that lacemaker skirt! I'm going to have to make a trip over to anthro this weekend to try it on- I can't tell if it looks like it will be a bit longer than knee length or not from the online photo (and I don't do over the knee length well) Did you find it on the long side?



Typically, that length would be too long on me (I'm 5'2), but it's a bit higher waisted so it fell above my knee and was fine in terms of length.


----------



## TxGlam

klj said:


> Its really cute on! It was new to my store in the past week so maybe it will be there soon..
> I  easily miss out on cute stuff online by accident. The same stuff I don't think is cute online is really cute in person. I don't know why that is for me and Anthro...



Pretty sure I saw that top today Swanky @ WB...toward the right side when you walk in by the houseware.


----------



## TxGlam

sammieee said:


> Thank you!  What color belt do you think would look best with this shirt?  I'm wearing the Snakebite in brown in the pic, but they also had a black belt with a tan buckle similar to the Snakebite that looked nice.
> 
> Haha yes, I was told accessories were not allowed into the rooms because younger girls were stealing belts and jewelry??  I have seen security tags on some of the Anthro clothes that fashion bloggers post pics of, but nothing at my Anthro is tagged at all.  Once I told the SA how I wanted to try the belt on with the shirt, she told me to get in the room before her mgr could see me haha.




I didn't see the dress!! I looked all over but no luck, sucks because I really want to try it on. Instead I ought the Tweed and Chiffon Dress and some other tops that aren't online.

http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...true&isBigImage=&templateType=E&tabStyle=Info


----------



## TxGlam

UPDATE on the Horizon Line Dress--It should be arriving in stores next week according to CS...Yay!


http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...tion=jump&search=true&parentid=SEARCH_RESULTS


----------



## klj

TxGlam said:


> UPDATE on the Horizon Line Dress--It should be arriving in stores next week according to CS...Yay!
> 
> 
> http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...tion=jump&search=true&parentid=SEARCH_RESULTS




This dress is sooo pretty!


----------



## natmk28

TxGlam said:


> UPDATE on the Horizon Line Dress--It should be arriving in stores next week according to CS...Yay!
> 
> 
> http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...tion=jump&search=true&parentid=SEARCH_RESULTS



I love that dress!! I just can't decide which color I'm going to get it in!


----------



## klj

^^ I think I like the reddish one...more pop of color


----------



## Needanotherbag

I have two sweaters to return early next week - its a long trip for me to that store, but am hoping for this:

http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...ry=&isProduct=true&isBigImage=&templateType=E

Has anyone seen it in store?


----------



## Swanky

yes! It's super cute I think!

I didn't try it on though.


----------



## TxGlam

Needanotherbag said:


> I have two sweaters to return early next week - its a long trip for me to that store, but am hoping for this:
> 
> http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...ry=&isProduct=true&isBigImage=&templateType=E
> 
> Has anyone seen it in store?




I saw it too but didn't try it on, it looks cute but at the same time I think it would be overwhelming on my frame..


----------



## missbanff

TxGlam said:


> I saw it too but didn't try it on, it looks cute but at the same time I think it would be overwhelming on my frame..


 
Comes in petite, too! It is very cute!


----------



## lauriebell

I'm now done with Anthro for the year... I think.  I've been there waay too much this year.  Ordered this a day or two ago:

http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...tion=jump&search=true&parentid=SEARCH_RESULTS

And picked up a skirt in my b&m that's not online anymore.


----------



## Swanky

beautiful and classic LBD!


----------



## hairsprayhead

lauriebell said:


> I'm now done with Anthro for the year... I think.  I've been there waay too much this year.  Ordered this a day or two ago:
> 
> http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...tion=jump&search=true&parentid=SEARCH_RESULTS
> 
> And picked up a skirt in my b&m that's not online anymore.



Love this dress!


----------



## snibor

OOOOHH That dress is beautiful.


----------



## uhkiwi

some fitting room pics everything on sale under $10






 was $98-bought it!

I thought this was a cute dress on the rack...









but it was secretly a bloomer shorts romper!!! with elastic at the leg holes!!!


----------



## Swanky

LOL! that made me giggle!

I wanna hide in here, roll around in my beautiful Anthro clothes and hide - there's a lot of drama out there today :cry:


----------



## TxGlam

Great deal on that yellow dress! 

Poor Swanky, drama is sooo unnecessary, blah!


----------



## Needanotherbag

Was at Anthro today to try that coat with the sweater like arms (posted a few posts back) but it was a no go - I could see that the sweater arms would look old and dingy way before the rest of the coat...oh well.


----------



## TxGlam

Needanotherbag said:


> Was at Anthro today to try that coat with the sweater like arms (posted a few posts back) but it was a no go - I could see that the sweater arms would look old and dingy way before the rest of the coat...oh well.



I'm sure you will find something else to buy next time you go


----------



## lauriebell

thanks everyone - I can't wait to get it   I hope that it works out and I can wear it to a wedding I have this weekend.

new items were added to sale this morning!


----------



## natmk28

does anyone have this or has tried it on? considering ordering from the sale, but not 100% on it.


----------



## lauriebell

natmk28 said:


> does anyone have this or has tried it on? considering ordering from the sale, but not 100% on it.



PM'ed you!


----------



## fayden

i didn't see anything i like enough on sale to buy.  did anyone get anything?


----------



## missbanff

http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...ry=&isProduct=true&isBigImage=&templateType=E

I picked up those^^. I hope they fit me OK, if not, I will be going to the store nearest to me in a couple weeks and I'll return 'em. (the nearest store is about an hour away).


----------



## Swanky

^I LOVE mine! They run a full size big though IMO.
I like how transitional they are, cute w/ flip flops, TB Revas, etc. . . 
I wrote a review on them even, LOL!
They aren't really soft though, I washed mine in cold w/ lots of fabric softener twice first.
Kind of utilitarian feeling.


----------



## missbanff

^^That WAS your review?? Too funny. I thought *perhaps* it was, but wasn't sure. 

Anyhoo, like Kramer, I really am a tall, lanky dufus so I'll see how they fit me. I bought the Paper Boy "go-to chino's" a while back and luuuuurved them- so soft and the cropped length looked good on me (so I thought). I wear anywhere from a 4 to an 8 depending on the brand. I figured for $20, why not!


----------



## Swanky

OK, I'm a shrimp, 5"3' only if I'm standing straight up and these fit great, they may be too short for you . . .  or maybe they're supposed to be crop? LOL!


----------



## natmk28

eeeek! I just got the winged victory top that I've wanted since it came out (and subsequently sold out in two days)

a 2 was online at the exact second I was checking out with a couple of other purchases and it saw it without the evil out of stock red label in the "saved for later" section of my cart!!!

I got these


and, yay, fleece lined leggings!


and then yesterday in store these:






this one, only in an xs instead of the small pictured- the back is to die for and it was only $39.99 at the philadelphia store.





and these lovely shoes:


----------



## TxGlam

What happened to the fresh cuts link on the sale page? Anyone else not seeing it?


----------



## fayden

they replaced fresh cuts with gift ideas. that wasn't there before, right?



TxGlam said:


> What happened to the fresh cuts link on the sale page? Anyone else not seeing it?


----------



## fayden

natmk28 said:


> and then yesterday in store these:


 
i really like that dress!


----------



## fayden

has anyone tried this dress?

http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...ry=&isProduct=true&isBigImage=&templateType=E

i really like it but the reviews make it sound awful.  i'm also super short so the length prob won't be an issue...


----------



## TxGlam

fayden said:


> they replaced fresh cuts with gift ideas. that wasn't there before, right?



they sure did


----------



## TxGlam

fayden said:


> has anyone tried this dress?
> 
> http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...ry=&isProduct=true&isBigImage=&templateType=E
> 
> i really like it but the reviews make it sound awful.  i'm also super short so the length prob won't be an issue...




I bought that dress but ended up returning it...i didn't love the bubble hem all that much.


----------



## fayden

TxGlam said:


> I bought that dress but ended up returning it...i didn't love the bubble hem all that much.


 
did it run small?  true to size?  some people said it fit TTS but others are saying to size up at least 1.


----------



## TxGlam

I think it's pretty close to TTS unless you have a larger chest. I ordered a 0 and think the 2 would have been more comfortable for me on top.


----------



## Swanky

Fayden, I haven't seen it but I LOVE it!!!


----------



## Purseonable

I picked this up today:
http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...pe=&subCategoryId=CLOTHES-KNITSTEES-CARDIGANS

And I tried this on and totally loved it, but I held off for now cuz I've spent so much lately, but may have to go back and get it cuz it was soo flattering.
http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...true&isProduct=true&isBigImage=&templateType=


----------



## Swanky

this is on sale -GET IT!!!
http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...ry=&isProduct=true&isBigImage=&templateType=E

it's a thinnish sweater, not bulky and so pretty on!  I love mine!


----------



## TxGlam

I just caught up on this seaons How I met your mother episodes and noticed that the girls wardrobe mainly consists of Anthropologie pieces! At least 5+ in each epi, love that!!


----------



## hairsprayhead

In case anyone missed it on my blog- The Snowscape Tank!  Love this top!


----------



## TxGlam

hairsprayhead said:


> In case anyone missed it on my blog- The Snowscape Tank!  Love this top!



i saw it on your blog and love this outfit! you are making want to buy that top this weekend!!


----------



## missbanff

hairsprayhead said:


> In case anyone missed it on my blog- The Snowscape Tank! Love this top!


 
Gasp! I LOVE that top..... I posted the link earlier in this thread......oh, it's to die for. But I couldn't drop $150 on a tank, maybe when it goes on sale!


----------



## TxGlam

I have this top in ivory, taupe and blue and love it! I got it at Nordies last month, surprised to see the same brand at Anthro.

http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...&templateType=&subCategoryId=CLOTHES-NEW-TOPS


----------



## fayden

TxGlam said:


> I have this top in ivory, taupe and blue and love it! I got it at Nordies last month, surprised to see the same brand at Anthro.
> 
> http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...&templateType=&subCategoryId=CLOTHES-NEW-TOPS



yeah i've seen anthro stuff at neiman's too i think.  so now you know to look over there and check to see who's got the lower prices!  (sales)


----------



## klj

Is Anthro good about adjustments on prices...I've never had the need to do that until now.


----------



## fayden

They do offer price adjustments within 14 days.


----------



## TxGlam

fayden said:


> yeah i've seen anthro stuff at neiman's too i think.  so now you know to look over there and check to see who's got the lower prices!  (sales)



Interesting, I will have to keep a better eye out at Nordies then.


----------



## Vienne

hairsprayhead said:


> In case anyone missed it on my blog- The Snowscape Tank!  Love this top!


I love your blog!  Where have i been just realizing you were here too!


----------



## Purseonable

Has anyone bought the Gumshoe Sweater Coat? How are you styling it, as a sweater or a coat? I just bought it in purple and haven't decided if it's a keeper. It's not warm enough to be a coat in the winter months where I live, but I am not sure if it looks right kept open as a sweater; maybe it's the big buttons throwing me off? I can hold off and wear it as a light spring coat, but that's a long time to wait for wearing such an expensive piece? Also, I'm 5 ft 2 and it hits just above my knee, is that too long for a sweater?


----------



## ColdSteel

Their stuff's a little pricey for me, but they have good sales! 





Anthro dress, J.Crew cardi, vintage scarf, Dolce Vita boots





Anthro skirt (bought at crossroads), H&M tank, Tory Burch shoes.





Anthro dress, vintage cardigan with pearls, vintage Gucci bag, Dior sandals.

I have another couple pieces, but no photos.


----------



## TxGlam

^Cute! Whats crossroads?


----------



## TxGlam

Purseonable said:


> Has anyone bought the Gumsh
> oe Sweater Coat? How are you styling it, as a sweater or a coat? I just bought it in purple and haven't decided if it's a keeper. It's not warm enough to be a coat in the winter months where I live, but I am not sure if it looks right kept open as a sweater; maybe it's the big buttons throwing me off? I can hold off and wear it as a light spring coat, but that's a long time to wait for wearing such an expensive piece? Also, I'm 5 ft 2 and it hits just above my knee, is that too long for a sweater?



I don't find the gumshoe sweater very appealing due to its length. I'm about 5'5 and a sweater that long just makes me feel even shorter. Are you wearing it with heels?


----------



## ColdSteel

TxGlam said:


> ^Cute! Whats crossroads?



Crossroads Trading is a consignment store. It's where I do a good deal of my shopping!


----------



## natmk28

ColdSteel said:


> Their stuff's a little pricey for me, but they have good sales!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anthro dress, vintage cardigan with pearls, vintage Gucci bag, Dior sandals.
> 
> I have another couple pieces, but no photos.



great dress!


----------



## KristyDarling

OK guys -- what do you think of this little number? It's the $118 Make Nice Cardigan (no reviews yet on Anthro.com). I'm not loving it buttoned up, but I think it'd be adorable left unbuttoned with a white tank underneath and jeans. Thoughts?


----------



## klj

http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...true&isProduct=true&isBigImage=&templateType=

Anyone try this on/buy it?
I tried it yesterday and its the cutest sweater..longer but the top fits so gorgeous and the detail is sweet..this pic doesn't do it any justice.
I can see it with skinnies and boots!...I want it!
I had them hold it for me until today..see if I think about it too much..that's how I know I'll love it...lol


----------



## natmk28

kristy- I really like that cardi, the trim on the bottom is a nice touch. 

klg- I own it, and I like it alot, really glad I bought it. I've worn it with brown leggings and with skinnies and thought it looked nice. Its comfy, but on the thin side- I wore a cami under as you could see my bra if I didn't


----------



## klj

^^^ Yaay! Thanks for the info..good to know.
I'm 5'3 and about 118..buying the small...contemplated the XS but there isn't one to try on...and wondering it the top would then be too tight.
Oh well...I'm probably just going to go for the small.

Thanks!


----------



## natmk28

I have the xs- and Im 5'5 and 125- but I have no boobies so your prob much better off with a small if you do.


----------



## klj

I think the small fits me well on the upper part...but I have a teeny tiny not huge concern with the sides on the lower half and if yours do this..I'm not going to worry about it:
are they a tad wider as they kind of stick out just a bit...not alot but its not fitted flat to your sides..I'm not sure it matters and don't want it skin tight or anything but was wondering if you find it like that.
Thanks for your help


----------



## natmk28

I just saw this shirt online- I'm about 24.5 seconds away from buying- does anyone will it look too clownlike on (you know because of the bright colors + big pattern?)


----------



## natmk28

klj said:


> I think the small fits me well on the upper part...but I have a teeny tiny not huge concern with the sides on the lower half and if yours do this..I'm not going to worry about it:
> are they a tad wider as they kind of stick out just a bit...not alot but its not fitted flat to your sides..I'm not sure it matters and don't want it skin tight or anything but was wondering if you find it like that.
> Thanks for your help



they flare out a tiny bit- not a lot, but there is a smidge of a tulip like effect on the lower half. I don't know if that makes sense.

If I have time b4 I leave for school I'll throw it on and snap a photo.


----------



## fayden

natmk28 said:


> I just saw this shirt online- I'm about 24.5 seconds away from buying- does anyone will it look too clownlike on (you know because of the bright colors + big pattern?)


 
yes definitely clownish!  i vote for no.


----------



## Needanotherbag

fayden said:


> yes definitely clownish!  i vote for no.



I agree, there's just something about it that makes me think clown...


----------



## natmk28

thanks guys- I'm glad I hesitated, even when I went back and looked at it I wondered what I was thinking. I think I was just temporarily mesmerized by all the bright colors.

klg- here are a couple pics of that sweater- hope they help.


----------



## KristyDarling

natmk28 said:


> kristy- I really like that cardi, the trim on the bottom is a nice touch.



Thanks, natmk!  I think I'm going to pull the trigger on it today!


----------



## TxGlam

KristyDarling said:


> OK guys -- what do you think of this little number? It's the $118 Make Nice Cardigan (no reviews yet on Anthro.com). I'm not loving it buttoned up, but I think it'd be adorable left unbuttoned with a white tank underneath and jeans. Thoughts?
> 
> images.anthropologie.com/is/image/Anthropologie/913926_009_b?$redesign-openLarger$



I ordered it online last night because didn't see it in store yesterday, can't wait to get it!


----------



## TxGlam

natmk28 said:


> I just saw this shirt online- I'm about 24.5 seconds away from buying- does anyone will it look too clownlike on (you know because of the bright colors + big pattern?)



I tried this top on in the other print - it is low cut so my ladies were popping out like crazy and the arm holes were really wide. Great price though but I don't like that print either.

http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...true&isProduct=true&isBigImage=&templateType=


----------



## KristyDarling

TxGlam said:


> I ordered it online last night because didn't see it in store yesterday, can't wait to get it!



Yay! Cardi twins!


----------



## TxGlam

KristyDarling said:


> Yay! Cardi twins!


He he! 

I went for an XS, hope it doesn't run too small. What about you?


----------



## TxGlam

Rachel Zoe posted an Anthro piece in today's blog - 

http://www.rachelzoe.com/rock-your-ruffles#more-1878

I have the wrapped in ruffles cardigan/jacket in black and still love it


----------



## klj

natmk28 said:


> they flare out a tiny bit- not a lot, but there is a smidge of a tulip like effect on the lower half. I don't know if that makes sense.
> 
> If I have time b4 I leave for school I'll throw it on and snap a photo.


 
Thanks for the pics!
Mine is alittle longer on me..def. past my rear..almost tunic like without being obnoxious...
Soooo cute on you!  I love it...


----------



## KristyDarling

TxGlam said:


> He he!
> 
> I went for an XS, hope it doesn't run too small. What about you?



I ordered an XS too, which usually works for me except for the brands that run small. I've ordered up to S a few times at Anthro.....so we'll see about this one.

How do you plan to wear yours? casual? dressier? jeans? I feel like this would look so cute over a longish white tee and jeggings, with black knee boots.


----------



## TxGlam

KristyDarling said:


> I ordered an XS too, which usually works for me except for the brands that run small. I've ordered up to S a few times at Anthro.....so we'll see about this one.
> 
> How do you plan to wear yours? casual? dressier? jeans? I feel like this would look so cute over a longish white tee and jeggings, with black knee boots.



Def going to wear it with dark skinnies or jeggings, something plain underneath and a fun necklace, may even throw a black patent skinny belt on it and see if it works.


----------



## Genti

Has anyone seen the Here-Today-Here-Tomorrow Dress at any of the NYC locations ?


----------



## Purseonable

I'm loving this top. I didn't see it in stores and I am supposed to be on a ban, but for this, I might have to make an exception. Anthropologie... you make me spend all my money!!!!!!! arrrgggghhh!!!!



klj said:


> http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...true&isProduct=true&isBigImage=&templateType=
> 
> Anyone try this on/buy it?
> I tried it yesterday and its the cutest sweater..longer but the top fits so gorgeous and the detail is sweet..this pic doesn't do it any justice.
> I can see it with skinnies and boots!...I want it!
> I had them hold it for me until today..see if I think about it too much..that's how I know I'll love it...lol


----------



## hairsprayhead

Vienne said:


> I love your blog!  Where have i been just realizing you were here too!



Aww, thanks so much!  I'm here sometimes, not as much as I'd like to be though.


----------



## sammieee

Ok ladies, I need your honest opinion on whether or not I should size up on this dress.  My store only had 2s, 4s, and 8s left so I snagged a size 4 which is my usual dress size.  There is plenty of loose material on the silk part of the dress, but I feel like the girls cause the dress to sit up higher on my waist than it does with the model on the website.

I plan on wearing a belt with this and just worry that it will make it look even more high waisted than it already looks.  Opinions?  (You won't hurt my feelings if you say size up, haha)


----------



## missbanff

^^IMO it doesn't look too high-waisted, but how does it _feel_?  I'm long-waisted, and I know when things ride up on my waist and hit wrong, it makes me mental.


----------



## TxGlam

check the SALE section ladies!


----------



## natmk28

sammieee- its a shame you can't try on the size bigger. It looks like it fits fine, but if you feel uncomfortable in it I'd size up. if this helps- I tried on two sizes when i bought mine, ended up going with the smaller, but didn't notice a huge difference between the two sizes at all.


also- yay sale! boo, not much I want left in my size. anyone have/tried this one one? opinions? it also comes in black and grey- I can't decide, which, if any to go with.


----------



## klj

Purseonable said:


> I'm loving this top. I didn't see it in stores and I am supposed to be on a ban, but for this, I might have to make an exception. Anthropologie... you make me spend all my money!!!!!!! arrrgggghhh!!!!


 
I went ahead and got it after MUCH thought ..and I'm glad I did! It will be a great sweater with skinnies and boots and is nice enough to go out in for a casual dinner or a get together...you should get it!!!!


----------



## lauriebell

TxGlam said:


> check the SALE section ladies!



And I was being so gooood too.  I accidentally just ordered the Late Blooming Sweater - I've been eyeing it for a while and it really nice in person.

http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...tion=jump&search=true&parentid=SEARCH_RESULTS


----------



## klj

lauriebell said:


> And I was being so gooood too. I accidentally just ordered the Late Blooming Sweater - I've been eyeing it for a while and it really nice in person.
> 
> http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...tion=jump&search=true&parentid=SEARCH_RESULTS


 

Cute!!  I love sweaters/cardi's!


----------



## missbanff

lauriebell said:


> And I was being so gooood too. I accidentally just ordered the Late Blooming Sweater - I've been eyeing it for a while and it really nice in person.
> 
> http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...tion=jump&search=true&parentid=SEARCH_RESULTS


 

"accidentally" - LOL!


----------



## Needanotherbag

Just ordered these:

http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...+J+Brand+Lapis+Zipper+Skinny&_requestid=54373

The zipper ankle is throwing me though - reminds me of "stovepipe" zip Guess jeans that were so popular when I was in high school...


----------



## lauriebell

thanks, klj  

i'm so sad i missed the elodie cardigan though 

needanotherbag - i have them and I'm wearing them right now.  I love love love love love love them - the fit is great, the zippers are unique and different, and the color is awesome.  They go well with flats, heels, and work perfectly tucked into boots.  I almost bought another pair when I saw them on sale.  I don't think you will regret it...  

hmm maybe I should grab another pair now....


----------



## fayden

darneth, i looked, nothing on my wish list is on sale!


----------



## Swanky

natmk28 said:


> sammieee- its a shame you can't try on the size bigger. It looks like it fits fine, but if you feel uncomfortable in it I'd size up. if this helps- I tried on two sizes when i bought mine, ended up going with the smaller, but didn't notice a huge difference between the two sizes at all.
> 
> 
> also- yay sale! boo, not much I want left in my size. anyone have/tried this one one? opinions? it also comes in black and grey- I can't decide, which, if any to go with.



I loved it in grey, but it depends on your body shape.  I don't have much of one ush: but I have big bewbies.  This was sexy and gave me some shape, but someone else felt frumpy in it. I may get it if it's on sale now!


----------



## TxGlam

I received my Make Nice Cardigan and the XS was way too tight for me in the chest area, couldn't even try to button it so I exchanged it for a Small and it's perfect...so I'd say it runs on the small side.

I also picked up a few more sale items, yes!!


----------



## TxGlam

lauriebell said:


> thanks, klj
> 
> i'm so sad i missed the elodie cardigan though
> 
> needanotherbag - i have them and I'm wearing them right now.  I love love love love love love them - the fit is great, the zippers are unique and different, and the color is awesome.  They go well with flats, heels, and work perfectly tucked into boots.  I almost bought another pair when I saw them on sale.  I don't think you will regret it...
> 
> hmm maybe I should grab another pair now....



Willow Bend in Plano, TX still has several Elodie cardigans. It's really pretty but I don't like the longer length on me, they def had XS and S this morning if anyone is looking...


----------



## KristyDarling

Hey lauriebell -- I just accidentally ordered a few more things too! My husband is going to K-I-L-L me!!!!! I need to be stopped. (but they were on sale! whiiiine.)

I got the Fosteriana Cardigan and sized up based on the reviews: http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...tion=jump&search=true&parentid=SEARCH_RESULTS

Needanotherbag: I just ordered the J Brand zipper skinnies, too. I agree that skinny jeans with zippers are bit 1980's reminscent but I got a COH zipper pair and totally love them! They are so much easier to get on than skinnies without zippers!

I always rationalize these purchases by saying I can easily return them if I need to! Right????


----------



## klj

^^^ Right..


----------



## KristyDarling

^^^ Enabler!!!


----------



## Needanotherbag

Thanks *lauriebell* and *KristyDarling* - I'm relieved to know these fit great and that you love them - my Joe's skinnies I got at Anthro get baggy within an hour or two, so I rarely reach for them unless just to go to dinner - I'm hoping these stay skinny longer without the stretch to bagginess during the day.  Glad to know also I'm not the only "mature" lady here who remembers the zipper ankle jeans from the 80's


----------



## Needanotherbag

*KristyDarling* - I LOVE that sweater you got - I somehow missed it when shopping and now am thinking I may need it - its so pretty!  Post pics when you get it!


----------



## KristyDarling

Needanotherbag said:


> *KristyDarling* - I LOVE that sweater you got - I somehow missed it when shopping and now am thinking I may need it - its so pretty!  Post pics when you get it!



LOL. Your post made me laugh because you sound exactly like me. I "need" new sweaters all the time! (NOT!)


----------



## blackonmaroon

I'm so happy I found this thread!  I LOVE Anthropologie -- it's been my favorite clothing store since I was in high school.  I read several pages back that they target women in their 30s.  If that's true, what does that say about me?  

I just bought some really cute things a few days ago.  I'll have to post them soon!


----------



## carlinha

oh i ADORE anthropologie!  i am so glad i found this thread... my favorite items are from them!  i  their tops, sweaters/cardigans, skirts and dresses.  let me find some pics to share

i bought this dress many years ago (5 yrs maybe?), but i still wear it all the time!










this top is from the last 2 years





this dress is from a few months ago


----------



## sammieee

Has anyone seen the Horizon Line dress in their stores yet?  Sizes 0-4 are sold out on Anthro's website in the color Shell, so I'm thinking of just biting the bullet and purchasing on-line if I don't see it in my store soon.


----------



## klj

I have it in my store..^^^


----------



## TxGlam

sammieee said:


> Has anyone seen the Horizon Line dress in their stores yet?  Sizes 0-4 are sold out on Anthro's website in the color Shell, so I'm thinking of just biting the bullet and purchasing on-line if I don't see it in my store soon.



I finally tried it on today! They only had it in the orange color and no size 0 so I tried a size 2 and it was too loose in the back...didn't like it. If I find a 0, I will try it on and see it its better.


----------



## TxGlam

blackonmaroon said:


> I'm so happy I found this thread!  I LOVE Anthropologie -- it's been my favorite clothing store since I was in high school.  I read several pages back that they target women in their 30s.  If that's true, what does that say about me?
> 
> I just bought some really cute things a few days ago.  I'll have to post them soon!



I see girls and women of ALL ages shopping there, from high school to ladies in their 60s...I started shopping during my college years a few years ago and my addiction keeps growing and growing!


----------



## klj

That's what I love about the store..^^^


----------



## missbanff

^^I'm going this Saturday! 

My nearest store is about an hour away, aaaaaallllllllllthe way over on the other side of town. I'm meeting a friend there and then we are having lunch and doing some xmas shopping. Can't wait!!

OT: Swanky and TxGlam - I saw on the news last night that there was snow in the Dallas area yesterday???? And that as of right now, you guys officially have had more snowfall than NEO? WTH, lol???


----------



## Swanky

snow is gone in the metroplex {Dallas/Ft.Worth area} but it was beautiful and white yesterday morning!


----------



## sammieee

TxGlam said:


> I finally tried it on today! They only had it in the orange color and no size 0 so I tried a size 2 and it was too loose in the back...didn't like it. If I find a 0, I will try it on and see it its better.


Ahhh, does anyone know if Anthros will transfer items between stores??  

I ordered a 4 in the orange and a 6 in the shell color...pretty sure the 6 will be too loose since I'm usually a 4.  If my local store doesn't get the dress, I'll be calling the store about an hour away from me to see if they have it haha.


----------



## blackonmaroon

Does anybody know if the Sparrow brand is carried anywhere else?

I'm in LOVE with the Climb-the-Rungs cardigan in Beige: 
http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...true&isProduct=true&isBigImage=&templateType=

I tried it on awhile ago but didn't buy it (buyer's remorse but in reverse!), and now they're sold out of my size (XS) online and in every store.    I love the Sparrow brand -- it'd be so great if it were available elsewhere!


----------



## blackonmaroon

sammieee said:


> Ahhh, does anyone know if Anthros will transfer items between stores??
> 
> I ordered a 4 in the orange and a 6 in the shell color...pretty sure the 6 will be too loose since I'm usually a 4.  If my local store doesn't get the dress, I'll be calling the store about an hour away from me to see if they have it haha.



I'm pretty sure that they don't, unfortunately.  I think you may just have to do a charge-send.


----------



## TxGlam

sammieee said:


> Ahhh, does anyone know if Anthros will transfer items between stores??
> 
> I ordered a 4 in the orange and a 6 in the shell color...pretty sure the 6 will be too loose since I'm usually a 4.  If my local store doesn't get the dress, I'll be calling the store about an hour away from me to see if they have it haha.



I'm not sure but I would definitely try. Call customer service, if there are several available in stores, then they will ship to you.


----------



## TxGlam

missbanff said:


> ^^I'm going this Saturday!
> 
> My nearest store is about an hour away, aaaaaallllllllllthe way over on the other side of town. I'm meeting a friend there and then we are having lunch and doing some xmas shopping. Can't wait!!
> 
> OT: Swanky and TxGlam - I saw on the news last night that there was snow in the Dallas area yesterday???? And that as of right now, you guys officially have had more snowfall than NEO? WTH, lol???



Snow in early December was a nice surprise, that never happens! It's in the 40s here now so I am FINALLY getting use out of my new anthro sweaters


----------



## Purseonable

I'm supposed to be on a ban but after returning a different item to Anthro today I ended up walking away with two more things.
http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...tion=jump&search=true&parentid=SEARCH_RESULTS
http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...tid=QUICKSHOP&navAction=jump&tabStyle=Reviews

But I have a styling question regarding the Ponte Beau Blazer. I have tried it over a few different dresses but because the blazer is long but the dresses are longer (to my knee) I think it looks funny. After looking at how some of the celebs have worn their's, I noticed they are wearing it with super short skirts which I can't wear during the day. I've managed to put together one look with skinny jeans and a tee that I like, but was wondering what other funky ideas people have to style this blazer?


----------



## TxGlam

Does anyone else agree that Anthro had cuter stuff in past fall/winter seasons than this one? Don't get me wrong, there is some stuff that I just adore but looking back, the sweaters, jackets and tops were cuter...


----------



## TxGlam

Purseonable said:


> I'm supposed to be on a ban but after returning a different item to Anthro today I ended up walking away with two more things.
> http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...tion=jump&search=true&parentid=SEARCH_RESULTS
> http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...tid=QUICKSHOP&navAction=jump&tabStyle=Reviews
> 
> But I have a styling question regarding the Ponte Beau Blazer. I have tried it over a few different dresses but because the blazer is long but the dresses are longer (to my knee) I think it looks funny. After looking at how some of the celebs have worn their's, I noticed they are wearing it with super short skirts which I can't wear during the day. I've managed to put together one look with skinny jeans and a tee that I like, but was wondering what other funky ideas people have to style this blazer?



The model on the site is wearing it with a full skirt, have you thought about that?


----------



## Swanky

TxGlam said:


> Does anyone else agree that Anthro had cuter stuff in past fall/winter seasons than this one? Don't get me wrong, there is some stuff that I just adore but looking back, the sweaters, jackets and tops were cuter...


yes!!!  Actually all the season until now for me.  I haven't walked out empty handed so many times than I have in the past 2 months :laugh


----------



## fayden

yep i think i agree with you there txglam.

last years stuff had better designs.  this season seems like everything just looks the same.  repetitive designs.  well better for me not to spend unless it's something totally unique!


----------



## TxGlam

Yep, I've walked out empty handed quite a few times too...went to Southlake store yesterday, tried on two items and walked out with nothing. 

Surprisingly, their sales numbers seems to be up though. I guess using their own house designers saves them money. Quite a few repetitive designs like Fayden said.


----------



## Swanky

you were here?! You should've PMd me  I'd have shopped w/ ya!


----------



## sammieee

Popped into my Anthro this morning and they finally had the Horizon Line dress in red on the floor.  All the size 4s were gone though, so I had to settle for sizing up.  It's a flattering cut so I don't think the extra material will really matter, just have to tie the sash a little tighter.










Also tried on:
-Reed Shirtdress...fitted through the bodice, but holy crap is the skirt full!!  I felt like it added another 10 lbs to me right away.

-Lancet Arch Sweater Dress ... like the cowl neck, but since I already have both colors of the Horizon Line dress, had to pass.  Only $138 though, and the material isn't super thin!  Very conforming to the body.  Hoping someone gets me an Anthro giftcard so I can pick this up, there were a bunch in the store.


----------



## KristyDarling

I just got the Make Nice cardigan and, well, I was underwhelmed. It's a "meh" kind of piece. It looked OK on me, and my husband thought it was nice. I don't know what I was expecting, but when I put it on, the first thing I thought was, "How boring and unremarkable." For $118, I want to LOVE the sweater, so I'm going to return it. I suppose I could jazz it up with cute accessories or an interesting blouse, but for the money, it should be more special. The fit was fine, TTS.  It's good for anyone looking for a soft, VERY basic sweater, though. Maybe I'll grab it after it goes on sale.


----------



## iceflower

I hate Anthro's international checkout system. I managed to buy an Elodie Lily cardigan the moment it went on sale but for some reason they process international orders after domestic ones and so I got an "unavailable" notice!! Ugh. I did manage to track it down at one of the Canadian stores though.

I also wanted the Drenched Helenium tee in XS but the Canadian stores didn't have it and the US stores won't ship here. <sigh>


----------



## TxGlam

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> you were here?! You should've PMd me  I'd have shopped w/ ya!



Next time for sure! I was only there for about 45 in to go to Anthro and JCrew before heading to the airport to pick up. Flight was delayed so I couldn't resist a last minute trip, he he. 

Is 114 quicker to SL than the back road that goes past gaylord (business 14, i think??)? I always take it because I fear the backed up traffic I always see entering the highway off 121. Excuse me about the off topic question


----------



## TxGlam

sammieee said:


> Popped into my Anthro this morning and they finally had the Horizon Line dress in red on the floor.  All the size 4s were gone though, so I had to settle for sizing up.  It's a flattering cut so I don't think the extra material will really matter, just have to tie the sash a little tighter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also tried on:
> -Reed Shirtdress...fitted through the bodice, but holy crap is the skirt full!!  I felt like it added another 10 lbs to me right away.
> 
> -Lancet Arch Sweater Dress ... like the cowl neck, but since I already have both colors of the Horizon Line dress, had to pass.  Only $138 though, and the material isn't super thin!  Very conforming to the body.  Hoping someone gets me an Anthro giftcard so I can pick this up, there were a bunch in the store.



The horizon dress looks really cute on you!
 I wish it looked cuter on me but the 2 was just too roomy. Haven't tried a 0 yet.


----------



## TxGlam

KristyDarling said:


> I just got the Make Nice cardigan and, well, I was underwhelmed. It's a "meh" kind of piece. It looked OK on me, and my husband thought it was nice. I don't know what I was expecting, but when I put it on, the first thing I thought was, "How boring and unremarkable." For $118, I want to LOVE the sweater, so I'm going to return it. I suppose I could jazz it up with cute accessories or an interesting blouse, but for the money, it should be more special. The fit was fine, TTS.  It's good for anyone looking for a soft, VERY basic sweater, though. Maybe I'll grab it after it goes on sale.



I think it looked cuter online! I planned on wearing it car shopping today but no matter what I paired it with, it looked boring like you said.   I exchanged it for the small since it fit a lot better but now I'm also considering returning it or exchanging for a different sweater.  I'm still waiting for some new sweater arrivals from last week to show up in store.


----------



## KristyDarling

TxGlam said:


> I think it looked cuter online! I planned on wearing it car shopping today but no matter what I paired it with, it looked boring like you said.   I exchanged it for the small since it fit a lot better but now I'm also considering returning it or exchanging for a different sweater.  I'm still waiting for some new sweater arrivals from last week to show up in store.


So it wasn't just me!   I was disappointed, but no biggie.


----------



## Swanky

TxGlam said:


> Next time for sure! I was only there for about 45 in to go to Anthro and JCrew before heading to the airport to pick up. Flight was delayed so I couldn't resist a last minute trip, he he.
> 
> Is 114 quicker to SL than the back road that goes past gaylord (business 14, i think??)? I always take it because I fear the backed up traffic I always see entering the highway off 121. Excuse me about the off topic question



I take them both, LOL!  Depends on my mood!


----------



## elle tee

carlinha said:


> oh i ADORE anthropologie!  i am so glad i found this thread... my favorite items are from them!  i  their tops, sweaters/cardigans, skirts and dresses.  let me find some pics to share
> 
> i bought this dress many years ago (5 yrs maybe?), but i still wear it all the time!



OMG I have this dress too!  It has survived so many closet clean-outs, even though I don't wear it that often I just can't bear to get rid of it.  When I do wear it, sometimes I like to pair it with black tights, a black cashmere V-neck and a belt for a more fall appropriate look.  The print is just so gorgeous!

I used to be a total Anthro junkie, then I started shopping at J.Crew more, now I'm back because I keep buying their home stuff for my upcoming wedding and wandering over to the clothing section.....  just bought the Cotillion slip and I love it!


----------



## lauriebell

Ahh - I know, I said I was done... but I could NOT resist when I saw that there was one Elodie cardigan left in a nearby B&M (in my size) - it was fate!  Also tried on (and LOVED) the torsade tee in red and it is now on my wishlist - I had to stop myself from getting it when I NEED to be doing Christmas shopping and not playing santa to myself.  My order from last week's sale update is also waiting for me at home - my little grabby hands are excited to open it when I get back from work tonight.


----------



## Swanky

some cute new arrivals:
http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...true&isProduct=true&isBigImage=&templateType=
http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...true&isProduct=true&isBigImage=&templateType=
http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...ory=&isProduct=true&isBigImage=&templateType=

y'all probably knew this. . . . but since they removed the "fresh cut" link, when you go to sale now, just sort by "newest" and it'll sort by the most recent cuts.
http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...ry=&isProduct=true&isBigImage=&templateType=E




does anyone have this?
http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...ry=&isProduct=true&isBigImage=&templateType=E


----------



## TxGlam

^ I want the Leifs top and the Hydrangea Flurry Vest but want to see both in person first...plan to look tomorrow.


----------



## KristyDarling

Has anyone tried on the Fireside Cardigan? That red color (more like rust) is so gorgeous, and the cut looks flattering.


----------



## TxGlam

KristyDarling said:


> Has anyone tried on the Fireside Cardigan? That red color (more like rust) is so gorgeous, and the cut looks flattering.



I really like it too, I'll be looking for it tomorrow. So cute!


----------



## KristyDarling

TxGlam said:


> I really like it too, I'll be looking for it tomorrow. So cute!



Cool! Let me know how you like it!


----------



## sammieee

lauriebell said:


> Ahh - I know, I said I was done... but I could NOT resist when I saw that there was one Elodie cardigan left in a nearby B&M (in my size) - it was fate!  Also tried on (and LOVED) the torsade tee in red and it is now on my wishlist - I had to stop myself from getting it when I NEED to be doing Christmas shopping and not playing santa to myself.  My order from last week's sale update is also waiting for me at home - my little grabby hands are excited to open it when I get back from work tonight.


I tried on the Torsade tee in grey today and also loved it!  Will be waiting to see if it goes on sale eventually because I also thought it was a bit thin.  

http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...=true&isBigImage=&templateType=&tabStyle=Info

^^
Picked up this belt today, it reminds me of the Snakebite belt but has a brown buckle so you get the best of both basic colors (black and brown)


----------



## fawn

I keep looking at this dress online. Has anyone seen it in store/tried it on?


----------



## sammieee

fawn said:


> I keep looking at this dress online. Has anyone seen it in store/tried it on?


My store has the yellow version of this dress.  I had to size up to a 6 because of my chest which sucked because the waist was too big for me.  The 4 would have fit perfectly if my chest was a bit smaller, not sure if I am just oddly shaped since most of the reviews are saying people's TTS is fitting snugger in the waist??


----------



## Kaki

I am so in love with this dress! I tried it on in the store and it fits like a glove - probably one of the most best-fitting dresses I've ever tried on (for my body type, anyway). I'm torn though because originally I wanted the navy, but I think the plaid is EXTREMELY cute. Thoughts?


----------



## KristyDarling

Kaki said:


> I am so in love with this dress! I tried it on in the store and it fits like a glove - probably one of the most best-fitting dresses I've ever tried on (for my body type, anyway). I'm torn though because originally I wanted the navy, but I think the plaid is EXTREMELY cute. Thoughts?


The plaid IS cute! It can stand on its own, or layered under a cardigan (long OR short).


----------



## klj

^^ I'm interested in this dress too...how is the skirt..is it really 50's ish..or does it lay down.
I love the navy too and wish it came in more solids myself..how will you be wearing it?


----------



## klj

sammieee said:


> My store has the yellow version of this dress. I had to size up to a 6 because of my chest which sucked because the waist was too big for me. The 4 would have fit perfectly if my chest was a bit smaller, not sure if I am just oddly shaped since most of the reviews are saying people's TTS is fitting snugger in the waist??


 
I tried the purple one on..and while its very cute..it didn't fit me right..Chest was too large for the 4 which fit me everywhere else...ugh.


----------



## Oogolly

^ i really like that dress i may have to go and look for it this weekend!


----------



## TxGlam

a few new arrivals online...mainly "summery" tops but not bad basics for layering. Going to look for them today.


----------



## KristyDarling

TxGlam said:


> a few new arrivals online...mainly "summery" tops but not bad basics for layering. Going to look for them today.



Good luck and we are looking forward to a full report!


----------



## fayden

i am totally loving the new tops and sweaters too!  ahhhh i wanna go shopppping.


----------



## TxGlam

I went to Anthro today and it was a bit of a miss. They didn't have many new items out so I didn't get to try on any of the new arrivals I've been eying online.  The manager told me that they will be receiving some new items tomorrow so I will have to check back. 

Only top that was relatively new is the Anemone Expanse Top, it's cute but not something I care to pay for FP. I tried on a Small but an XS would have fit better.


----------



## KristyDarling

^^ Cute! It does look a tad large on you, but I like the colorful detail! 

FYI, I plan to order the Fireside Cardigan in red (and also the Schoolboy Blazer in brown). I'll let you know how it looks!


----------



## Swanky

that's cute!
I went to the SL store today and wasn't smitten w/ anything either.  I scored a long jersey vest on sale though


----------



## fawn

sammieee said:


> My store has the yellow version of this dress.  I had to size up to a 6 because of my chest which sucked because the waist was too big for me.  The 4 would have fit perfectly if my chest was a bit smaller, not sure if I am just oddly shaped since most of the reviews are saying people's TTS is fitting snugger in the waist??



Thank you for letting me know (and thank you *klj* as well)! I won't order it then; hopefully my store will have it so that I can see how it looks on.


----------



## TxGlam

KristyDarling said:


> ^^ Cute! It does look a tad large on you, but I like the colorful detail!
> 
> FYI, I plan to order the Fireside Cardigan in red (and also the Schoolboy Blazer in brown). I'll let you know how it looks!



I hope it looks good because I want it too!


----------



## TxGlam

I tried on this top too b/c it was marked down to $9.95 today but hated it on me, so I'm surprised that the online reviews are good. 

http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...ry=&isProduct=true&isBigImage=&templateType=E


----------



## missbanff

TxGlam said:


> I tried on this top too b/c it was marked down to $9.95 today but hated it on me, so I'm surprised that the online reviews are good.
> 
> http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...ry=&isProduct=true&isBigImage=&templateType=E


 
Was it marked down in-store only? It still shows $29.95 on-line. My friend bought this in the magenta color when we went on Saturday. It looked great on her.


----------



## fayden

TxGlam said:


> I tried on this top too b/c it was marked down to $9.95 today but hated it on me, so I'm surprised that the online reviews are good.
> 
> http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...ry=&isProduct=true&isBigImage=&templateType=E



i feel like it's a bit too plain for anthro.  it looks like something out of Banana Rep or Gap!


----------



## missbanff

^^Yes! It's very BR-ish.


----------



## TxGlam

missbanff said:


> Was it marked down in-store only? It still shows $29.95 on-line. My friend bought this in the magenta color when we went on Saturday. It looked great on her.



It looked like they had just marked down all the colors because they were on a rack outside of the sale area. Willow Bend store for reference

I agree w/ Fayden and Missban..looks a bit BRish.


----------



## Purseonable

I managed to score a Drenched Helenium Tee today. It was the last one in the store. Once it went on sale, it pretty much sold out quickly.


----------



## keodi

Today, I scored a blazer, a cute printed top, and slacks all for $56.00..


----------



## TxGlam

Went back to the same Anthro today and they only had very few new items. 

I was really excited to see this litttle cardi as they were setting it out but a total disapointment once I tried it on and here's why: 

http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...=true&isBigImage=&templateType=&tabStyle=Info

The band around the bottom of the cardi was terrible quality! The band looks like it was spray painted on instead of dyed so, when you put it on it stretches out and all you notice is the stretched out white area ribbing @ the bottom. It ruined it and made it look so cheap! The store manager was shocked so we went through all of them and sure enough they had the same issue. She pulled them from the table and said she would contact the buyer immediately to report. Too bad that it's really cute but not worth $120 when they bottom ribbing looks awfully cheap. I took a close up for you guys to see. 

I ended up buying a new top but I don't see it online. It's an beige/ivory color with fine silver beading. Also came in a light brown/mushroom shade. $68

Going to another Anthro tomorrow, hopefully they will have more new arrivals!


----------



## KristyDarling

Ugh, that dye issue IS appalling, Tex! Thanks for the heads-up. That new top is adorable, though! I love the detail and I'm a huge fan of scoop necks. I think you and I have the same build and we're roughly the same height (you're taller I believe), so I really appreciate all of your reports "from the field." Thank you! For my future reference, would you mind sharing your height and weight? That way I can "use" you as my virtual model whenever you come back with photos.


----------



## TxGlam

KristyDarling said:


> Ugh, that dye issue IS appalling, Tex! Thanks for the heads-up. That new top is adorable, though! I love the detail and I'm a huge fan of scoop necks. I think you and I have the same build and we're roughly the same height (you're taller I believe), so I really appreciate all of your reports "from the field." Thank you! For my future reference, would you mind sharing your height and weight? That way I can "use" you as my virtual model whenever you come back with photos.



You are very welcome! Hopefully I will have more items to "report" tomorrow.  I'm about 5'5 and 108lbs. Usually wear a XS or S on top unless I have to size up due to my chest and 0/2, 25/26 bottoms. Hope that helps!


----------



## TxGlam

Came across a semi anthro dupe @ F21 site

My stormy seas necklace in Clear should arrive tomorrow, so excited to see that they came out with the clear shade

http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...tion=jump&search=true&parentid=SEARCH_RESULTS

F 21 dupe:

http://www.forever21.com/product.as...me=whatsnew_acc&product_id=1068914132&Page=1#


----------



## KristyDarling

TxGlam said:


> You are very welcome! Hopefully I will have more items to "report" tomorrow.  I'm about 5'5 and 108lbs. Usually wear a XS or S on top unless I have to size up due to my chest and 0/2, 25/26 bottoms. Hope that helps!



Awesome, thanks! I was right -- the same build and proportions but you've got a few inches on me. 

I still haven't pulled the trigger on that Fireside Cardigan and brown schoolboy blazer. I'm waiting for my J Brand jeggings and Fosteriana Cardigan to come in (tomorrow, yeah!) before I decide. Gotta exhibit at least *some* self-control!


----------



## fayden

TxGlam said:


> Went back to the same Anthro today and they only had very few new items.
> 
> I was really excited to see this litttle cardi as they were setting it out but a total disapointment once I tried it on and here's why:
> 
> http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...=true&isBigImage=&templateType=&tabStyle=Info
> 
> The band around the bottom of the cardi was terrible quality! The band looks like it was spray painted on instead of dyed so, when you put it on it stretches out and all you notice is the stretched out white area ribbing @ the bottom. It ruined it and made it look so cheap! The store manager was shocked so we went through all of them and sure enough they had the same issue. She pulled them from the table and said she would contact the buyer immediately to report. Too bad that it's really cute but not worth $120 when they bottom ribbing looks awfully cheap. I took a close up for you guys to see.
> 
> I ended up buying a new top but I don't see it online. It's an beige/ivory color with fine silver beading. Also came in a light brown/mushroom shade. $68
> 
> Going to another Anthro tomorrow, hopefully they will have more new arrivals!



that's really too bad about that sweater because it looks really cute on you!  and i do love that top you bought, very pretty!


----------



## TxGlam

KristyDarling said:


> Awesome, thanks! I was right -- the same build and proportions but you've got a few inches on me.
> 
> I still haven't pulled the trigger on that Fireside Cardigan and brown schoolboy blazer. I'm waiting for my J Brand jeggings and Fosteriana Cardigan to come in (tomorrow, yeah!) before I decide. Gotta exhibit at least *some* self-control!


'

Ooh yeah, jbrand jeggings! Which one is the Fosteriana cardi? I can't remember and don't see it online right now.  Good luck with that thing people call "self control"...I'm working on it myself which is why I have been stopping myself from ordering online so much. It's hard work! lol

I will def look for the for the fireside and blazer again tomorrow.


----------



## KristyDarling

Here 'tis!  The lovely Fosteriana. It's sold out, and I think it was by Tracy Reese.  It's a very simple, but pretty and feminine cardie. I love it but I'm half-hoping it doesn't fit because I am really jonesing for the other stuff I mentioned above!


----------



## TxGlam

KristyDarling said:


> Here 'tis!  The lovely Fosteriana. It's sold out, and I think it was by Tracy Reese.  It's a very simple, but pretty and feminine cardie. I love it but I'm half-hoping it doesn't fit because I am really jonesing for the other stuff I mentioned above!



I like that cardi too, really cute! My anthro still had several in store today, I was surprised that they hadn't been bought yet.


----------



## snoopylaughs

my anthro in austin has that fosteriana cardi in the sale room, i was also surprised that there were so many left!  i guess some people think it looks too springy?


----------



## KristyDarling

snoopylaughs said:


> my anthro in austin has that fosteriana cardi in the sale room, i was also surprised that there were so many left!  i guess some people think it looks too springy?


It could've been the price point....how much was it on sale for?  I bought it online at the sale price of $89 (original price $178), which IMO is still quite steep for a little cardigan like that. But I'm a total sucker for feminine, sleek cropped cardies with an interesting but small print. (harder to find than you might think, hence why I bought it despite the price!)


----------



## natmk28

TxGlam said:


> Came across a semi anthro dupe @ F21 site
> 
> My stormy seas necklace in Clear should arrive tomorrow, so excited to see that they came out with the clear shade
> 
> http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...tion=jump&search=true&parentid=SEARCH_RESULTS
> 
> F 21 dupe:
> 
> http://www.forever21.com/product.as...me=whatsnew_acc&product_id=1068914132&Page=1#



too funny- I just posted about this on my blog yesterday. that clear anthro one is really lovely though.

also- that candied sweetbriar cardi looked great on you! shame it was cheap looking in person


----------



## TxGlam

natmk28 said:


> too funny- I just posted about this on my blog yesterday. that clear anthro one is really lovely though.
> 
> also- that candied sweetbriar cardi looked great on you! shame it was cheap looking in person



I ended ordering all three colors to compare since I haven't seen it in stores, figured if I don't like them I'll give them to a friend. Have u seen the necklaces irl? 

My order from anthro is taking forever to arrive again, their shipping has been slow since last month


----------



## natmk28

tx- nope haven't seen it in person yet- im on a actual stores (Im ridiculous, I know) shopping ban till my finals are over next week so no stores for me for the last couple of weeks. It looks really nice online though- Im sure you'll love it when it comes in. And I feel like everywhere I've ordered from lately has been shipping super slow- Im blaming the influx of holiday orders.


----------



## TxGlam

My clear stormy sea necklace didn't arrive today...sigh..It's stuck somewhere in Austin.

BUT this little cardi came instead,  I think will come in handy in the spring time...thoughts?? I'm _pretty _sure I am keeping it.



Also, here is the link to the top I got yesterday. 

http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...true&isProduct=true&isBigImage=&templateType=

Going back to Anthro tonight, keeping my fingers crossed for new stuff!


----------



## KristyDarling

TxGlam said:


> My clear stormy sea necklace didn't arrive today...sigh..It's stuck somewhere in Austin.
> 
> BUT this little cardi came instead,  I think will come in handy in the spring time...thoughts?? I'm _pretty _sure I am keeping it.
> 
> 
> 
> Also, here is the link to the top I got yesterday.
> 
> http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...true&isProduct=true&isBigImage=&templateType=
> 
> Going back to Anthro tonight, keeping my fingers crossed for new stuff!



Sooo pretty and girly! Love it!  And sorry that your necklace hasn't arrived yet. I look forward to seeing that one on you too!


----------



## TxGlam

*Kristy* !- I got the fireside cardi tonight! They finally got it in today and only had a few left and all the XS were gone already by 7pm, geez! I bought it in Small and it fit just fine, although the tie kind of ties a little too high on my chest but I really liked the color and price, so I didn't let that bother me too much. Plus I think on the XS it would tie even higher. It would probably look even better on someone with a smaller chest. The beige color washed me out but love the red! It is a rusty red. They didn't have the black in store. The sweater is warm and cozy and looks great w/ jeans and leggings, etc...If you like the way it looks in the pics, you should def go for it!


----------



## KristyDarling

OMG!!!!! It looks AWESOME on you, Tex! I just hit Submit Order right now!  

I don't think it ties too high on your chest at all - it looks like it's supposed to be there. I *love* rust-colored sweaters and this one looks especially rich. I also like how it looks with your leggings and OTK boots! Yay!


----------



## TxGlam

KristyDarling said:


> OMG!!!!! It looks AWESOME on you, Tex! I just hit Submit Order right now!
> 
> I don't think it ties too high on your chest at all - it looks like it's supposed to be there. I *love* rust-colored sweaters and this one looks especially rich. I also like how it looks with your leggings and OTK boots! Yay!




Yay, we are going to be twinkies!! Which size did you pick? Did you get the blazer too? I haven't seen it so far or I just accidently didn't notice it. I'm actually wearing it with j brand skinnies in the ink wash, it looked really good against the rusty color. I pretty much live in j brand and leggings this time of year


----------



## KristyDarling

You know, I just got J Brand skinnies today too (from Anthro) and they did not do good things for me. lol. Major muffin top, and it was too low-rise than what I'm used to. After having 2 babies I really don't wanna go there! James Jeans Twiggys work best for me. 

I got the Fireside Cardie in XS. And yes, I did get the Schoolboy Blazer in brown!  I also got the Tissue Henley in Ivory for good measure. Can't wait to get them!!!


----------



## Swanky

^oh no! I also live in my J Brands right now.  I don't have a small waist AT ALL, I'm pretty straight around there and mine are perfect.  Is it possible you need a size up?  They won't stretch really.


----------



## TxGlam

KristyDarling said:


> You know, I just got J Brand skinnies today too (from Anthro) and they did not do good things for me. lol. Major muffin top, and it was too low-rise than what I'm used to. After having 2 babies I really don't wanna go there! James Jeans Twiggys work best for me.
> 
> I got the Fireside Cardie in XS. And yes, I did get the Schoolboy Blazer in brown!  I also got the Tissue Henley in Ivory for good measure. Can't wait to get them!!!



Aww that stinks, i love j brand so much! Their jeans fit me like a glove (10, 12, 14 and 16 inch) and I like their jeggings too! Did you get the denim jeans or the jean leggings? Like Swanky said, you may need to size up??
I ordered a pair of james jeans from bloomies once and they ran really small so I never bothered again. I will have to check out the twiggys.


----------



## KristyDarling

Tex: Strange, James Jeans runs TTS for me, but it appears that J Brand runs small! Totally opposite experience than yours. I'm a tad on the short-waisted side so maybe that's why. (by the way, you'll LOVE the Twiggys. Sooo flattering and soft!)  And yes, I got the 10" ankle zip lapis wash denim jeans, not leggings.

Swanky: I do have a waist but I'm short-waisted, so I think I will try sizing up on the J Brands. Thanks for the tip! Everyone raves about that brand so I figure there's gotta be something there for me!


----------



## Needanotherbag

KristyDarling said:


> You know, I just got J Brand skinnies today too (from Anthro) and they did not do good things for me. lol. Major muffin top, and it was too low-rise than what I'm used to. After having 2 babies I really don't wanna go there! James Jeans Twiggys work best for me.
> 
> I got the Fireside Cardie in XS. And yes, I did get the Schoolboy Blazer in brown!  I also got the Tissue Henley in Ivory for good measure. Can't wait to get them!!!



Same thing happened to me with the JBrand skinnies - they arrived here this week and are going right back - I wear a 28, but sized up thinking they looked pretty trim, well I need to size up to a 30 which I have never had to do.  Oh well, I really like them, so will get them in a 30.

Swanky - ? for you - the JBrand skinnies came with this warning about the dye leaching onto light leathers etc.  I'm kind of worried as both of my cars have light colored leather interiors and I would hate to dye the seats blue with my jeans.  Did you have this issue with the skinnies?


----------



## KristyDarling

Needanotherbag said:


> Same thing happened to me with the JBrand skinnies - they arrived here this week and are going right back - I wear a 28, but sized up thinking they looked pretty trim, well I need to size up to a 30 which I have never had to do.  Oh well, I really like them, so will get them in a 30.



Ah that's right. You got the lapis wash 10" skinnies too (with zippered ankles), right? It fit me great everywhere except the waist, which was rather squeezy. I normally wear a 24 in pretty much every other brand so I was surprised that this one was too small. But I just read somewhere online that J Brand's 10" skinnies tend to run small -- guess I shoulda done my research first! 

Although I liked them, I'm too lazy to deal with an exchange, so I'll just stick with my trusty James Jeans Twiggys! I have 3 of them in different washes and ya can't beat the price! ($114)


----------



## KristyDarling

KristyDarling said:


> Tex: Strange, James Jeans runs TTS for me, but it appears that J Brand runs small! Totally opposite experience than yours. I'm a tad on the short-waisted side so maybe that's why. (by the way, you'll LOVE the Twiggys. Sooo flattering and soft!)  And yes, I got the 10" ankle zip lapis wash denim jeans, not leggings.
> 
> Swanky: I do have a waist but I'm short-waisted, so I think I will try sizing up on the J Brands. Thanks for the tip! Everyone raves about that brand so I figure there's gotta be something there for me!



Actually, scratch that. I think I'm figuring out that I'm actually LONG-waisted...my torso seems longer and my legs seem shorter than average. Maybe that's why the low-rise of J Brands don't work too well on me. Hmmmm.


----------



## kookycookie

txglam said:


> *kristy* !- i got the fireside cardi tonight! They finally got it in today and only had a few left and all the xs were gone already by 7pm, geez! I bought it in small and it fit just fine, although the tie kind of ties a little too high on my chest but i really liked the color and price, so i didn't let that bother me too much. Plus i think on the xs it would tie even higher. It would probably look even better on someone with a smaller chest. The beige color washed me out but love the red! It is a rusty red. They didn't have the black in store. The sweater is warm and cozy and looks great w/ jeans and leggings, etc...if you like the way it looks in the pics, you should def go for it!


 
gorgeous!!!!!!!!


----------



## Needanotherbag

KristyDarling said:


> Ah that's right. You got the lapis wash 10" skinnies too (with zippered ankles), right? It fit me great everywhere except the waist, which was rather squeezy. I normally wear a 24 in pretty much every other brand so I was surprised that this one was too small. But I just read somewhere online that J Brand's 10" skinnies tend to run small -- guess I shoulda done my research first!
> 
> Although I liked them, I'm too lazy to deal with an exchange, so I'll just stick with my trusty James Jeans Twiggys! I have 3 of them in different washes and ya can't beat the price! ($114)



Yep - I liked them enough to order the 30 last night and am sending the 29s back today (which I dont even understand since I wear a 28 in every other brand there is, but oh well)
I"m going to have to check out the James Jeans Twiggys though - they run TTS? do you know how the sizing compares to SFAM sizing?
TIA!


----------



## KristyDarling

Needanotherbag said:


> Yep - I liked them enough to order the 30 last night and am sending the 29s back today (which I dont even understand since I wear a 28 in every other brand there is, but oh well)
> I"m going to have to check out the James Jeans Twiggys though - they run TTS? do you know how the sizing compares to SFAM sizing?
> TIA!



Hi NAB! JJ Twiggys run comparable to SFAM, in my opinion -- both are TTS. I wear the same size in James Jeans, SFAM, Twiggy, Hudson, AG, COH, Rich & Skinny, and Genetic Denim.  I've found that I need to size up for Paige and J Brand (neither of which I own because they are too low-rise for me).  HTH!


----------



## karetotalk

Needanotherbag said:


> Same thing happened to me with the JBrand skinnies - they arrived here this week and are going right back - I wear a 28, but sized up thinking they looked pretty trim, well I need to size up to a 30 which I have never had to do.  Oh well, I really like them, so will get them in a 30.
> 
> Swanky - ? for you - the JBrand skinnies came with this warning about the dye leaching onto light leathers etc.  I'm kind of worried as both of my cars have light colored leather interiors and I would hate to dye the seats blue with my jeans.  Did you have this issue with the skinnies?



I'm not Swanky, but I do have a pair of JBrand skinnies in Ink so I thought I'd chime in! I haven't ever noticed the dye rub off on anything, ie my light colored couch. My leather car seat is a dark color so I wouldn't be able to tell. However, I had a piece of paper in my pocket all day and the blue rubbed off on it! After a 2 or 3 washes this wasn't a problem anymore though. Hope you enjoy your new jeans.


----------



## Needanotherbag

KristyDarling said:


> Hi NAB! JJ Twiggys run comparable to SFAM, in my opinion -- both are TTS. I wear the same size in James Jeans, SFAM, Twiggy, Hudson, AG, COH, Rich & Skinny, and Genetic Denim.  I've found that I need to size up for Paige and J Brand (neither of which I own because they are too low-rise for me).  HTH!



Thanks Kristy!  I wear the same size in all those brands as well, so will order my regular size in James too.  I found some on Shopbop but didnt like the color - any other good places to order?  I dont want black...


----------



## Needanotherbag

karetotalk said:


> I'm not Swanky, but I do have a pair of JBrand skinnies in Ink so I thought I'd chime in! I haven't ever noticed the dye rub off on anything, ie my light colored couch. My leather car seat is a dark color so I wouldn't be able to tell. However, I had a piece of paper in my pocket all day and the blue rubbed off on it! After a 2 or 3 washes this wasn't a problem anymore though. Hope you enjoy your new jeans.



Good to know, thanks for chiming in!  I'll wash them a few times before taking them into my car - I've noticed the side of the drivers seat in my DHs truck has blued a bit, and I suspect its from our jeans...ooops!

Cant wait to get these in my right size though - they are so cute!!  Now to find the perfect boots...


----------



## KristyDarling

Needanotherbag said:


> Thanks Kristy!  I wear the same size in all those brands as well, so will order my regular size in James too.  I found some on Shopbop but didnt like the color - any other good places to order?  I dont want black...



Revolve has a bunch of different colors!   I highly recommend Sway and China Doll washes. And check the Deals and Steals subforum to see if there are any Revolve codes right now, there should be something for 20% off, I would guess.


----------



## TxGlam

I went to Anthro again tonight  It's been a long day/night of shopping and I am exhausted but wanted to share pics with you all before I crash...

I didn't buy any of the following items but thought I'd share pics for reference. I did buy 4 sweaters on sale for under $100, two of which will be xmas presents for my mom plus a necklace she had been drooling over lately. What a relief to finally be done with gifts for my mom! 

The small packages Cardi is very cute and runs pretty TTS, if anything a little small. I tried an XS, it fit well and snug like it's supposed to. I was tempted to buy it but I don't love that shade of beige on me. I would have loved it in a diff color.  http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...true&isProduct=true&isBigImage=&templateType=

The next 2 little ruffle cardis I tried on in magenta and grey are not online yet. I liked these a lot too but I'm tired of 3/4 lengths sleeves. They often bother me so I'm going to hold off although the price is great, $68 I think? I would size up in this top, the arms were really tight on me and I have thin arms.

I have been looking for this tunic all week because I wanted something I can throw on with a pair of tights and cognac boots, but unfortunately this runs big and the XS was way too roomy, especially the arms and waist. Blah!
http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...true&isProduct=true&isBigImage=&templateType=

Oh the curled ribbon tank, I was so excited to spot this in store until I took a closer look at the color. It's really lime greeny and I'm not sure I can pull it off well with my skin tone. So sad! I tried on a Small and it was a bit loose on me so if I do decide to order it then I will go for the XS. It has a tie in the back which I didn't really care for so I would probably use a skinny belt of this top. I am so torn because I just adore the neckline and detail but not a huge fan of this color. What to do???!!

http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...true&isProduct=true&isBigImage=&templateType=


----------



## TxGlam

Lastly, the twilit skirt...how can anyone resist the name (umm yeah, totally reminds me of Edward ) and the gorgeous little ruffles around the pocket BUT too bad the fit didn't work out for me. I tried a 0 and it was too big in the waist for me but tight everywhere else to the point that I could barely move, def wouldn't be able to sit down in this one. They didn't have a 2 but the waist would have been even bigger anyways and I'm too lazy to have it tailored. 

http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...true&isBigImage=&templateType=E&tabStyle=Info

My necklace finally arrived today! I can't wait to wear it, I have the perfect outfit in mind but it's all J Crew


----------



## elle tee

Lately my mom and I have been going crazy at Anthro!  We went a couple days ago, I got the Pucker Up cardigan in black and have been wearing it nonstop since:

http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...tion=jump&search=true&parentid=SEARCH_RESULTS

I also got the Twin Bows slip, which is the perfect length for me, and the detail is super cute:
http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...tion=jump&search=true&parentid=SEARCH_RESULTS

Also, I tried on this dress, the print was adorable but the fit was kind of funny and I didn't feel like buying yet another item that had to be tailored:

http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...ch=true&parentid=SEARCH_RESULTS&tabStyle=Info

My mom got a bunch of tops and sweaters but I forget which ones.

I've been thinking of ordering these as toasting flutes for my wedding- what do you guys think of them?

http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...tion=jump&search=true&parentid=SEARCH_RESULTS


----------



## Needanotherbag

KristyDarling said:


> Revolve has a bunch of different colors!   I highly recommend Sway and China Doll washes. And check the Deals and Steals subforum to see if there are any Revolve codes right now, there should be something for 20% off, I would guess.



Thank you!  I always forget about Revolve, and found a 20% off code in the Deals thread (and then there was a Tolani scarf on sale...oooops, theres another weakness of mine)

Back to Anthro though, when I reordered my Jbrand skinnies, I picked up another peasant tied sweater - the first I ordered in Teal I love love love, so had to have the grey as well. And at $39 how could I go wrong?


----------



## KristyDarling

Tex: I think that wrap cardie looks awesome on you. I actually like the beige against your skin tone. The ruffle cardie is okay, but doesn't stand out to me....I feel like I've seen many versions of it everywhere.  The ruffly blue tunic looks, at least based on the picture, really great on you! I know you said it's roomy but maybe that's part of the "look." I may consider that one for myself...I can totally picture it with skinnies and my caramel knee boots. As for the curled ribbon tank, my reaction is just "meh" -- I agree that if it were in a different color, it could be terrific. That skirt is hot, too bad that the waist is too big. But that necklace -- we MUST see a neck shot when you get a chance! It's gorgey!!!


----------



## KristyDarling

Elle tee -- that black cardie is adorable! Is it warm, or is the fabric fairly thin? I like the flute -- festive and casual! 

NAB -- if you end up buying, let me know how the JJ Twiggys work out for you. And congrats on the grey sweater -- it's always awesome to score a deal at Anthro!


----------



## elle tee

KristyDarling said:


> Elle tee -- that black cardie is adorable! Is it warm, or is the fabric fairly thin? I like the flute -- festive and casual!
> 
> NAB -- if you end up buying, let me know how the JJ Twiggys work out for you. And congrats on the grey sweater -- it's always awesome to score a deal at Anthro!



Kristy, the cardigan fabric is not much heavier than a T-shirt.  The tag says it's a rayon blend so it's got nice drape, but it's not too thick.  I like it for indoor/outdoor here in Los Angeles but it's not a sweater.  I do love it though!!  

And I just ordered the flutes today, can't wait for them to arrive!


----------



## natmk28

txglam-  I had the same problem with that skirt, fit was reallly off, I ordered it online and had to return it. that small packages cardi looks great- I can't wait to go try it on myslef now. and you can do the lime color with your skin tone, it totally works!

elle tee- I was thinking about getting that slip- do u mind me asking how tall you are and where it falls on you? I can't decide if it will be too short on me.


----------



## KristyDarling

elle tee said:


> Kristy, the cardigan fabric is not much heavier than a T-shirt.  The tag says it's a rayon blend so it's got nice drape, but it's not too thick.  I like it for indoor/outdoor here in Los Angeles but it's not a sweater.  I do love it though!!
> 
> And I just ordered the flutes today, can't wait for them to arrive!



Thanks, Elle Tee! And good luck with the flutes! (and wedding planning!)


----------



## elle tee

natmk28 said:


> txglam-  I had the same problem with that skirt, fit was reallly off, I ordered it online and had to return it. that small packages cardi looks great- I can't wait to go try it on myslef now. and you can do the lime color with your skin tone, it totally works!
> 
> elle tee- I was thinking about getting that slip- do u mind me asking how tall you are and where it falls on you? I can't decide if it will be too short on me.



I'm 5'6" and the slip is a few inches above my knees.  It's short enough that I will be able to wear it with most sweater dresses and above the knee dresses but not so short that it's mini length.


----------



## fayden

i went to anthro today and was very disappointed.  they didn't have any of the new things i wanted to check out!

so i bought this in the purple and that was it.  i really did like the gray too, but i think the dark purple just made me look thinner!


----------



## elle tee

Fayden, I think you made the right choice, the purple looks great on you!


----------



## Swanky

I tried it on in that color too, I agree, that's the best on you!


----------



## CoachGirl12

fayden said:


> i went to anthro today and was very disappointed.  they didn't have any of the new things i wanted to check out!
> 
> so i bought this in the purple and that was it.  i really did like the gray too, but i think the dark purple just made me look thinner!


This top is so pretty, is it available to order online? or do you have the style # to this? Thanks!


----------



## fayden

CoachGirl12 said:


> This top is so pretty, is it available to order online? or do you have the style # to this? Thanks!



yup it's online

http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...true&isProduct=true&isBigImage=&templateType=

btw love your avatar!


----------



## thithi

i like both colors on you!  purple is always a good choice tho.


----------



## kookycookie

KristyDarling said:


>



I was lucky enough to be able to snag one of these!!!  My ANthro still had a few. Also, I ordered Fireside Cardi online through the store to get free shipping (sadly they didn't have it at the store so I hope I picked the right size!) I also got a long black comfy sweater and a colorful lil top (both on SALE) which I do not see online.


----------



## CoachGirl12

fayden said:


> yup it's online
> 
> http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...true&isProduct=true&isBigImage=&templateType=
> 
> btw love your avatar!


thanks fayden! I'm going to have to go into my local anthro store and try this on, its just too beautiful!

haha, team edward all the way!


----------



## KristyDarling

kookycookie said:


> I was lucky enough to be able to snag one of these!!!  My ANthro still had a few. Also, I ordered Fireside Cardi online through the store to get free shipping (sadly they didn't have it at the store so I hope I picked the right size!) I also got a long black comfy sweater and a colorful lil top (both on SALE) which I do not see online.



Yay! The Fosteriana cardie is so pretty, isn't it? I wore it over the weekend and was totally thrilled. Dainty and feminine, with a great cut! I had to size up, though. How much did you get it for?

Let me know how you like the Fireside Cardie -- mine is supposed to arrive on Friday.


----------



## KristyDarling

What do you girls think of this new arrival? I've been a little obsessed with tweed jackets lately. It's the Snapshot Jacket: http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro/catalog/productdetail.jsp?id=913874&catId=CLOTHES-OUTFITS-OUT8&pushId=CLOTHES-OUTFITS-OUT8&popId=CLOTHES-OUTFITS&navCount=40&navAction=middle&color=011&isProduct=true

Also pictured as the second-to-last outfit here: http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...rue&pushId=CLOTHES-OUTFITS&id=CLOTHES-OUTFITS


----------



## natmk28

kristy- I really like it! and its very versatile- I even like how they paired it with that plaid- would never have thought to do so (though Im not a fan of the crops with it.... thats a little much for me)


----------



## TxGlam

KristyDarling said:


> What do you girls think of this new arrival? I've been a little obsessed with tweed jackets lately. It's the Snapshot Jacket: http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...=40&navAction=middle&color=011&isProduct=true
> 
> Also pictured as the second-to-last outfit here: http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...rue&pushId=CLOTHES-OUTFITS&id=CLOTHES-OUTFITS



It's really cute and I would totally go for it if I didn't have like 10 tweed jackets from white house black market. I went to 2 Anthro's tonight and didn't see it so far. Are you going to order it?


----------



## TxGlam

Some new fitting room pics from tonight's shopping trip 

I picked up a new necklace, the tucked and gathered top in dark grey and sky blue which I both love the fit (esp for layering), ruffles upon ruffles top in brown and a black cardi I don't see online. I am debating going back tomorrow to pick up some more items.....trying so hard to hold back a bit....not working!! ugh!

All these reminds me of spring not winter clothing...anthro needs to get their seasons right!


----------



## TxGlam

and 2 more pics...


Has anyone seen the any other rose cardi in stores yet? I've been looking for it for a good two weeks now  

http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...true&isProduct=true&isBigImage=&templateType=


I love this last top pictured, it's not online yet. I am thinking about going back to buy it. I believe it was $128?


----------



## kookycookie

ugh TX Glam ur the WORST enabler EVER!!!!! Because of you I have a Fireside Cardi on the way and I never buy $100 sweaters, let alone DRY CLEAN ones  I love the top in the last pic with the black sash.

KristyDarling - I got the Fosteriana cardi on sale for $88... can't wait to wear it tomorrow!


----------



## Bobble

^ Isn't she an enabler.  Darn, I think I need the 4th Cardi in the 1st set of pics TX posted....argghhh....Thanks though!


----------



## TxGlam

LOL @ Kooky and Bobble...I'm a victim of my own enabling, haha...it's bad, so bad! These are supposed to be helpful IRL pics but when I look at them again, I think "why didn't I get that tonight...must go back tomorrow!!" Yikes! lol


----------



## CoachGirl12

TxGlam said:


> Some new fitting room pics from tonight's shopping trip
> 
> I picked up a new necklace, the tucked and gathered top in dark grey and sky blue which I both love the fit (esp for layering), ruffles upon ruffles top in brown and a black cardi I don't see online. I am debating going back tomorrow to pick up some more items.....trying so hard to hold back a bit....not working!! ugh!
> 
> All these reminds me of spring not winter clothing...anthro needs to get their seasons right!


Wow, everything that you modeled looks gorgeous! I especially like the first sweater...


----------



## fayden

TXGlam is that vest in white you tried on the $228 one?  i really like the last top you tried on in black and white, is that a sash at the waist that you have to tie?


----------



## TxGlam

Thanks Coachgirl 

Fayden- yes that is the hydrangea flurry vest for $228. It's cute but not worth the price tag IMO. I would only buy it on sale but I'm sure it will be sold out soon, as the larger Anthro location I went to tonight only had M and L left. I think it runs pretty TTS, maybe slightly big...I tried an XS and it fit well.

Oops forgot-- the last blouse does have a sash that ties around about twice. Long sashes kind of bother me, but the top is so cute that I think I will go back for it this week.


----------



## missbanff

EEEK! 

New sale items today!


----------



## natmk28

does anyone have the hacienda top? Its back in stock in an xs and Im on the fence, I tried on a sm in store- too big, and kind of boxy, but I thought maybe the boxiness was just due to the size issue.

also the balcony tee is on sale, wasn't that new like last week??? I think Im going to grab it in grey....


----------



## fayden

darneth!  the floret top i've been pining for sold out in my size!  it was on sale for half offf!  ARGHHHHH


----------



## TxGlam

natmk28 said:


> does anyone have the hacienda top? Its back in stock in an xs and Im on the fence, I tried on a sm in store- too big, and kind of boxy, but I thought maybe the boxiness was just due to the size issue.
> 
> also the balcony tee is on sale, wasn't that new like last week??? I think Im going to grab it in grey....



Yeah I got the balcony one last week and they had just received it. Weird ! I need to get a PA!


----------



## Needanotherbag

Has anyone tried the converging cables sweater?  I think its cute, but not sure if its $89 cute...

http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...e&isBigImage=&templateType=E&tabStyle=Reviews


----------



## Swanky

TxGlam said:


> Some new fitting room pics from tonight's shopping trip
> 
> I picked up a new necklace, the tucked and gathered top in dark grey and sky blue which I both love the fit (esp for layering), ruffles upon ruffles top in brown and a black cardi I don't see online. I am debating going back tomorrow to pick up some more items.....trying so hard to hold back a bit....not working!! ugh!
> 
> All these reminds me of spring not winter clothing...anthro needs to get their seasons right!



LOVE, LOVE, LOVE that flurry vest!!!



TxGlam said:


> and 2 more pics...
> 
> 
> Has anyone seen the any other rose cardi in stores yet? I've been looking for it for a good two weeks now
> 
> http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...true&isProduct=true&isBigImage=&templateType=
> 
> 
> I love this last top pictured, it's not online yet. I am thinking about going back to buy it. I believe it was $128?



Love them both


----------



## Swanky

the link to the hacienda top didn't work for me and I couldn't find it in search{?}


----------



## natmk28

hmmm I dont know why I didn't work, its not sold out- here it is again: hacienda top

edit: nevermind- it is sold out.


----------



## Swanky

weird, still doesn't show up, redirects to this http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro/index.jsp


----------



## natmk28

swanky- I think anthro's website is now redirecting to the home page when something is sold out. Its happened to me a few times now.


----------



## Swanky

but I wanna seeeeeeee


----------



## cocoster

here's cached page of the hacienda top:
http://74.125.47.132/search?q=cache...cienda+anthropologie&cd=1&hl=en&ct=clnk&gl=us


----------



## Swanky

oooh, I love that top!


----------



## TxGlam

cocoster said:


> here's cached page of the hacienda top:
> http://74.125.47.132/search?q=cache...cienda+anthropologie&cd=1&hl=en&ct=clnk&gl=us



I saw it in the sale rack today,  its cute! Did you get it?


----------



## natmk28

TxGlam said:


> I saw it in the sale rack today,  its cute! Did you get it?



I think I did- it was still in my cart even though not on the site when I checked out- weird?? we'll see....


----------



## ColdSteel

I saw the Great Heights Shift dress today. I don't need a dress, but oh my god I am such a SUCKER for city skylines!
http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...true&isProduct=true&isBigImage=&templateType=
Anthropologie, you're breaking my heart! BREAKING IT!


----------



## TxGlam

Finally ordered the Any Other Rose cardigan and the tiered plumeria necklace,  I can't wait to see the cardi IRL!


----------



## TxGlam

natmk28 said:


> I think I did- it was still in my cart even though not on the site when I checked out- weird?? we'll see....



You may have snatched up the last one? Hope you get it!


----------



## Jencine

My local Anthro was hiring for seasonal help about 8 weeks ago; I went to open interviews and never got a call back, I was so disappointed that I haven't set in the store since. *sigh*

Previously the Anthro in (Blackhawk) Danville,CA  had a HUuuuuGE sale section over the summer. It was a total mind trip to walk around this brand new outdoor mall and have the store be almost empty. I'd like to go back to that location the staff were very friendly and the selection was super!


----------



## Jencine

P.S. That Great Heights shift; totally off topic- I went shopping at the Urban Outfitters in London 4/5 years ago and got a deconstructed silk top that has that print on the bottom 6 inches of the top; so strange to see it come around again!

That top got caught on some jewelry and it's so delicate I can't figure out how to repair it.

I'm going to have to snag that dress!


----------



## Needanotherbag

ColdSteel said:


> I saw the Great Heights Shift dress today. I don't need a dress, but oh my god I am such a SUCKER for city skylines!
> http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...true&isProduct=true&isBigImage=&templateType=
> Anthropologie, you're breaking my heart! BREAKING IT!



Love that dress, I"ve been sooo tempted!


----------



## kookycookie

Got this today and I LOVE IT! It makes my skin look lighter and my hair look darker. Had to size down to an XS since it's a nice big sweater. A lil itchy but SUPER cute n warm nonetheless!


----------



## Swanky

I saw it on the hanger, looks so much better on her!
I'm going today, hope I find some treasures!


----------



## klj

^^^ Sweater looks very cute!!
I have to admit..I'm getting alittle burned out on ruffles and hope they die down just a tad.
They are cute and all but geesh...friggin...everything has a ruffle on it...at least tone it down some.


----------



## CoachGirl12

I believe I'm going to stop by Anthro today too! I hope I find some fabulous pieces!


----------



## Needanotherbag

Futher markdowns online today - two of the items I ordered had gone 50% lower, so I called and got my price adjustment...wanted a few items that are either now sold out, or my size gone :s  So now have to stalk for some popbacks.


----------



## Bobble

I could kick myself-I saw this a few weeks ago, was waiting for it to go on sale, and now it's sold out in my size...did anyone buy it?  Please tell me it didn't fit and looked terrible on, so that I won't feel bad- http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...true&isProduct=true&isBigImage=&templateType=


----------



## natmk28

Bobble said:


> I could kick myself-I saw this a few weeks ago, was waiting for it to go on sale, and now it's sold out in my size...did anyone buy it?  Please tell me it didn't fit and looked terrible on, so that I won't feel bad- http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...true&isProduct=true&isBigImage=&templateType=



I've tried it on, and almost bought it. The fit is kind of off if you ask me- it looks good on, but at least for me was REALLY tight in the ribcage, but fit everywhere else.  Its def. not that comfortable of a dress, that was what made me decide to put it down in the end.


----------



## KristyDarling

I am so bummed! My Fireside Cardie came in and although it fits, it's not flattering on me. It's just "meh," just okay. I have larger upper arms and the clinginess of the sleeves sort of amplified them. Plus, it's a thicker sweater, which also added the appearance of bulk to my arms. It's not the sizing - I got an XS which fit well. Tops with slim-fitting sleeves just don't look great on me.   I think I'll have to return it.   A shame, because the rich rust color is absolutely stunning.

The brown Schoolboy Blazer is a maybe. It's a tad baggy, but does have some shape to it (not boxy like boyfriend blazers). I can't decide if I like the blue and white polka dotted lining on the cuffs. Cute touch, but not exactly subtle.

I'll sleep on it and try them on again tomorrow. A good night's rest might make a difference!


----------



## KristyDarling

KristyDarling said:


> I am so bummed! My Fireside Cardie came in and although it fits, it's not flattering on me. It's just "meh," just okay. I have larger upper arms and the clinginess of the sleeves sort of amplified them. Plus, it's a thicker sweater, which also added the appearance of bulk to my arms. It's not the sizing - I got an XS which fit well. Tops with slim-fitting sleeves just don't look great on me.   I think I'll have to return it.   A shame, because the rich rust color is absolutely stunning.



OK, I take that back. I might keep the Fireside Cardie after all.  I think I've figured out why I didn't like it at first. I really don't like how it looks when it's *tied*. When the tie is undone and the sweater hangs open, it is a VERY different look....a better look, dare I say. I think I'm going to keep it, the color is just too gorgeous to pass up, and it's cozy (and warm), and the pattern in the knit is chunky and soooo pretty.

I'm going to give the Schoolboy Blazer another shot tomorrow, maybe with a more suitable top to layer underneath.


----------



## TxGlam

KristyDarling said:


> OK, I take that back. I might keep the Fireside Cardie after all.  I think I've figured out why I didn't like it at first. I really don't like how it looks when it's *tied*. When the tie is undone and the sweater hangs open, it is a VERY different look....a better look, dare I say. I think I'm going to keep it, the color is just too gorgeous to pass up, and it's cozy (and warm), and the pattern in the knit is chunky and soooo pretty.
> 
> I'm going to give the Schoolboy Blazer another shot tomorrow, maybe with a more suitable top to layer underneath.



Oh goody! I am glad that you have decided to keep it...remember I thought it looked a bit odd where it ties too but I like the rest of it too much to return it. I did however exchange it for an XS today since they had just received more, yay! I also bought some new stuff but I am too tired to post pics right now, maybe tomorrow. 


Swanky- I don't know how in the world you deal with traffic towards Southlake, I would die if I had to deal with it all the time...I felt like I was in Los Angeles. I didn't know that many people lived out there and there's like only one highway and one road to get there...right?! It took me forever to get JUST on that stretch between Gmills to SL around 630pm. I was so PO'd, lol. Since it took me forever to get there, I only had 30 minutes to hit up Anthro and Jcrew, thankfully I hit up WB earlier today...had a serious case of road rage tonight! Oh yes, I meant to tell you today that we should start thinking about a Dallas Anthro meet soon...got off track venting, sorry


----------



## TxGlam

I got 2 new dresses for the holidays  Now I just have to decide which one I want to wear on Christmas Eve and Day. 

Longing For Yellow Dress -I love love love the color of the yellow dress with the black and white belt. Do you all think that black textured tights would work with this? I haven't decided on shoes yet, do I go safe and wear black ones or try something totally different? No idea!

http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...=true&isBigImage=&templateType=&tabStyle=Info

2) Grand Cru Dress - I've looked at this dress several times in store but never tried it on until I saw one of the sales girls wearing it so I immediately grabbed it off the rack. I thought the flower would be too much but turns out that it actually downplays my chest which I like. I don't want a sexy dress for Christmas with the children and family around. I had to size up to a Small b/c I couldn't even zip the XS half way up my back. I plan on wearing this one with textured black tights too, not sure about shoes either. I think this one looks most festive so I'm thinking Christmas day?

http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...true&isProduct=true&isBigImage=&templateType=

Snapped some quick pics in the bathroom so I wasn't able to get a full shot. The camera on my iphone decided to stop working so I couldn't get pics in the fitting room, very irritating because it is completely frozen!


----------



## iceflower

Both are gorgeous on you! I'd go with Grand Cru just because it's more festive. The yellow dress doesn't seem very wintery.


----------



## Needanotherbag

TxGlam - both are adorable on you, but I like the dark dress better for xmas - the yellow is very summery.


----------



## KristyDarling

Tex -- both dresses are stunning on you! Of course, it helps that you have a perfect figure!  I think black textured tights would look great with the yellow dress. For shoes, I'd go with something like black suede pumps (for wearing in the wintertime). That shade of yellow is so fresh and vibrant that it should be the star of the show, so it's good to keep the shoes simple. 

The Grand Cru dress is very special. I love that flower on the bust...SO feminine!


----------



## TxGlam

KristyDarling said:


> Tex -- both dresses are stunning on you! Of course, it helps that you have a perfect figure!  I think black textured tights would look great with the yellow dress. For shoes, I'd go with something like black suede pumps (for wearing in the wintertime). That shade of yellow is so fresh and vibrant that it should be the star of the show, so it's good to keep the shoes simple.
> 
> The Grand Cru dress is very special. I love that flower on the bust...SO feminine!



Thanks ladies!

Kristy- I was leaning towards the black but after reading your reply I am thinking the yellow again  Everyone usually wears black so I don't mind standing out at all. Hmm, it's a good thing I still have a few more days to decide!


----------



## KristyDarling

^^ You can't go wrong with either! Yellow will be a breath of fresh air and a bit unexpected, IMHO. And it fits you so well! The black one is perfection. Can't lose with that one either. 

Let us know what you decide!

PS -- I wore my Fireside Cardie today, with knee boots, denim jeggings and a black tunic. I LOVED it! Even when it was tied! I think the secret to wearing this cardie is to NOT tie it up "tight" -- I just did a very loose half-knot and it looked totally cool. I also wore it open, which was just as cool-looking.


----------



## bellabird

yellow08 said:


> My recent anthropologie purchase


 
I just bought this one. My DD calls it the 'ice' necklace.


----------



## missbanff

KristyDarling said:


> Tex -- both dresses are stunning on you! Of course, it helps that* you have a perfect figure!*  I think black textured tights would look great with the yellow dress. For shoes, I'd go with something like black suede pumps (for wearing in the wintertime). That shade of yellow is so fresh and vibrant that it should be the star of the show, so it's good to keep the shoes simple.
> 
> The Grand Cru dress is very special. I love that flower on the bust...SO feminine!


 
No kidding! 

Damn you ladies with your sizes XS and 0/2........ (ok, I'm totally joking, LOL....just envious!!)


----------



## TxGlam

KristyDarling said:


> ^^ You can't go wrong with either! Yellow will be a breath of fresh air and a bit unexpected, IMHO. And it fits you so well! The black one is perfection. Can't lose with that one either.
> 
> Let us know what you decide!
> 
> PS -- I wore my Fireside Cardie today, with knee boots, denim jeggings and a black tunic. I LOVED it! Even when it was tied! I think the secret to wearing this cardie is to NOT tie it up "tight" -- I just did a very loose half-knot and it looked totally cool. I also wore it open, which was just as cool-looking.



Sounds like my kind of outfit! I have yet to wear my fireside since it's been a bit warm here but can't wait 

I'm going back to anthro today...maybe I will end up with a totally different dress, LOL. 

I ordered these shoes a few days ago b/c I thought they were cute. Would these be too much with the yellow dress? I have plain black suede pumps with a more rounded toe, those will work for sure.


----------



## KristyDarling

missbanff said:


> No kidding!
> 
> Damn you ladies with your sizes XS and 0/2........ (ok, I'm totally joking, LOL....just envious!!)



Miss Banff -- my stats may look okay and "petite" on paper, but believe you me, I look nowhere near as hot as TxGlam!! I have all sorts of loose wobbly parts that I need to camoflage. I don't do sleeveless, I don't do strapless, I never go bare-legged due to varicose veins, etc etc. TxGlam -- I am envious of your figure, too!!!!


----------



## CoachGirl12

TX - both of those dresses look fab on you! You have a great figure to pull both of them off! I really like the 2nd dress on you


----------



## TxGlam

TxGlam said:


> Sounds like my kind of outfit! I have yet to wear my fireside since it's been a bit warm here but can't wait
> 
> I'm going back to anthro today...maybe I will end up with a totally different dress, LOL.
> 
> I ordered these shoes a few days ago b/c I thought they were cute. Would these be too much with the yellow dress?
> I have plain black suede pumps with a more rounded toe, those will work for sure.



http://shop.nordstrom.com/S/3059390...dsearch&keyword=trickked&origin=searchresults


----------



## TxGlam

KristyDarling said:


> Miss Banff -- my stats may look okay and "petite" on paper, but believe you me, I look nowhere near as hot as TxGlam!! I have all sorts of loose wobbly parts that I need to camoflage. I don't do sleeveless, I don't do strapless, I never go bare-legged due to varicose veins, etc etc. TxGlam -- I am envious of your figure, too!!!!



Oh gosh, I am by no means perfect, what I wouldn't give to gain 10 lbs and be a size 4/6! I'm naturally thin so it's verrrrrry hard, my metabolism is insane. 

Also, thx coach girl! I am very torn between the 2 so off to anthro later to look for a 3rd option, LOL.


----------



## Needanotherbag

KristyDarling said:


> ^^ You can't go wrong with either! Yellow will be a breath of fresh air and a bit unexpected, IMHO. And it fits you so well! The black one is perfection. Can't lose with that one either.
> 
> Let us know what you decide!
> 
> PS -- I wore my Fireside Cardie today, with knee boots, denim jeggings and a black tunic. I LOVED it! Even when it was tied! I think the secret to wearing this cardie is to NOT tie it up "tight" -- I just did a very loose half-knot and it looked totally cool. I also wore it open, which was just as cool-looking.



This outfit sounds so cute!  I've been calling everywhere to find the fireside in the red...perhaps there will be some returns after xmas and I can grab one...


----------



## TxGlam

Needanotherbag said:


> This outfit sounds so cute!  I've been calling everywhere to find the fireside in the red...perhaps there will be some returns after xmas and I can grab one...



Willow Bend store in Plano, TX received some more on Friday ( I believe?) I exchanged my Small for an XS there.


----------



## lauriebell

TxGlam said:


> I got 2 new dresses for the holidays  Now I just have to decide which one I want to wear on Christmas Eve and Day.
> 
> Longing For Yellow Dress -I love love love the color of the yellow dress with the black and white belt. Do you all think that black textured tights would work with this? I haven't decided on shoes yet, do I go safe and wear black ones or try something totally different? No idea!
> 
> http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...=true&isBigImage=&templateType=&tabStyle=Info
> 
> 2) Grand Cru Dress - I've looked at this dress several times in store but never tried it on until I saw one of the sales girls wearing it so I immediately grabbed it off the rack. I thought the flower would be too much but turns out that it actually downplays my chest which I like. I don't want a sexy dress for Christmas with the children and family around. I had to size up to a Small b/c I couldn't even zip the XS half way up my back. I plan on wearing this one with textured black tights too, not sure about shoes either. I think this one looks most festive so I'm thinking Christmas day?
> 
> http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...true&isProduct=true&isBigImage=&templateType=
> 
> Snapped some quick pics in the bathroom so I wasn't able to get a full shot. The camera on my iphone decided to stop working so I couldn't get pics in the fitting room, very irritating because it is completely frozen!



Hmm - I like them both for different reasons.  I think The Grand Cru slightly edges out the Longing for Yellow one - Both look great on you but the Grand Cru is just perfect for the season.  

I just ordered the bow-bound romper:
http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...tion=jump&search=true&parentid=SEARCH_RESULTS

At 5'2, this is going to need major hem-job but I loooove it.


----------



## TxGlam

lauriebell said:


> Hmm - I like them both for different reasons.  I think The Grand Cru slightly edges out the Longing for Yellow one - Both look great on you but the Grand Cru is just perfect for the season.
> 
> I just ordered the bow-bound romper:
> http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...tion=jump&search=true&parentid=SEARCH_RESULTS
> 
> At 5'2, this is going to need major hem-job but I loooove it.



Ooh the romper! Let us know how it works out. I love the detail on the top!


----------



## natmk28

lauriebell- I love that romper. Have you tried it on?

I keep wanting to order it, but I kind of want to head to the store and try on first bc Im iffy on rompers most of the time, but just reallly love this one.

txglam- both of the dress look absolutely perfect on you- the second one is definitely more holiday-esque though. and I def. think you can do textured tights with the longing for yellow dress.


----------



## TxGlam

^ thanks nat!

I came back empty handed from anthro...I HATE that!   lol
Maybe tomorrow new shipments will arrive? I will have to check just in case.


----------



## lauriebell

natmk28 said:


> lauriebell- I love that romper. Have you tried it on?
> 
> I keep wanting to order it, but I kind of want to head to the store and try on first bc Im iffy on rompers most of the time, but just reallly love this one.
> 
> txglam- both of the dress look absolutely perfect on you- the second one is definitely more holiday-esque though. and I def. think you can do textured tights with the longing for yellow dress.



No - I haven't tried it on yet, but I have my fingers cross that it will work.  The anthro nearby didn't have it in my size so I ended up ordering it.  I love it though - it was so pretty IRL.  The detailing around the neck is very well done.

TxGlam - I'll be sure to report back


----------



## TxGlam

Any other rose cardi arrived today and I'm not very impressed. The pink is super bright like neon and it just looks kind of cheap to me. The ruffles don't keep their shape since the cardigan is made of a jersey like material. It's going back to the store. 

http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...true&isProduct=true&isBigImage=&templateType=

The necklace is the tiered plumeria, it's cute and looks just like those flower bud stud on sale right now. 

I was hoping to buy another dress today but just didn't see anything else I liked. Instead I bought these two cardigans, you can never have enough...right?


----------



## natmk28

tx- i love that teal cardigan, I keep almost buying it myself, going to cave in on one of my trips there I'm sure.


I need help here, to by the bow-bound romper or no? I tried it on today, and Im very much on the fence, par of me loves it, part of me feels kind of silly..... photos (be honest, I can totally handle criticism)- also, it obviously needs a good pair of heels.


----------



## missbanff

TxGlam said:


> Any other rose cardi arrived today and I'm not very impressed. The pink is super bright like neon and it just looks kind of cheap to me. The ruffles don't keep their shape since the cardigan is made of a jersey like material. It's going back to the store.
> 
> http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...true&isProduct=true&isBigImage=&templateType=
> 
> The necklace is the tiered plumeria, it's cute and looks just like those flower bud stud on sale right now.
> 
> I was hoping to buy another dress today but just didn't see anything else I liked. Instead I bought these two cardigans, you can never have enough...right?


 
Aw nuts! I saw a pic of the rose cardi and it looked sooooo lovely. Maybe it will be  a sale purchase?


----------



## TxGlam

natmk28 said:


> tx- i love that teal cardigan, I keep almost buying it myself, going to cave in on one of my trips there I'm sure.
> 
> 
> I need help here, to by the bow-bound romper or no? I tried it on today, and Im very much on the fence, par of me loves it, part of me feels kind of silly..... photos (be honest, I can totally handle criticism)- also, it obviously needs a good pair of heels.



I think it looks good on you! Only thing I'm kind of iffy about is where the waist hits but it might just be b/c you are raising your arms...and like you said, it requires heels! If you think you will wear it then totally go for it!


----------



## TxGlam

missbanff said:


> Aw nuts! I saw a pic of the rose cardi and it looked sooooo lovely. Maybe it will be  a sale purchase?


Yeah possibly a sale purchase but I just can't get over the neon pink, bad ruffles and cheap look


----------



## TxGlam

I played around with the 4 new dresses I got this week, the 2 Anthro and 2 from the Target Rodarte collection.
My mother suggested layering the flower print/sequin cardigan over the longing for yellow dress...thoughts? 

I'm def wearing the golden cru dress for xmas eve but undecided about wearing the yellow one for xmas day dinner...I think I need ANOTHER trip to the mall tomorrow, haha!

I also got a fun jacket at dillards today that I just looove, so I have to share  It looks like a combination of Anthro, WHBM and free people to me...I simply can't resist an adorable jacket, especially with ruffles!


----------



## Needanotherbag

^^^LOVE that jacket!!!!!


----------



## Needanotherbag

I think it was *KristyDarling* who pointed me towards the James Jeans Twiggys?  Thanks so much for introducing these to me - by far the best fitting, most comfortable jeggings I have tried to far - am loving them!!  And Revolves shipping is incredibly quick!


----------



## TxGlam

Thank ya.

 I've seen james jeans at anthro lately, I must try them on next time!


----------



## KristyDarling

TxGlam said:


> I played around with the 4 new dresses I got this week, the 2 Anthro and 2 from the Target Rodarte collection.
> My mother suggested layering the flower print/sequin cardigan over the longing for yellow dress...thoughts?
> 
> I'm def wearing the golden cru dress for xmas eve but undecided about wearing the yellow one for xmas day dinner...I think I need ANOTHER trip to the mall tomorrow, haha!
> 
> I also got a fun jacket at dillards today that I just looove, so I have to share  It looks like a combination of Anthro, WHBM and free people to me...I simply can't resist an adorable jacket, especially with ruffles!



Tex! This jacket is toooo adorable! Love it! And I'm not sure how I feel about the flower sequin cardigan over the yellow dress....a bit too much going on, IMHO. Call me conventional but I'd wear a black bolero or shrug with it (something solid and cropped). I know the Anthro aesthetic is to combine different prints, but for some reason, I feel like this particular dress would be best highlighted with a simple layer. Just my two cents!


----------



## KristyDarling

Needanotherbag said:


> I think it was *KristyDarling* who pointed me towards the James Jeans Twiggys?  Thanks so much for introducing these to me - by far the best fitting, most comfortable jeggings I have tried to far - am loving them!!  And Revolves shipping is incredibly quick!



NAB...I'm so glad!  I have yet to meet anyone who isn't totally thrilled JJ Twiggys and the awesome fit. TOTALLY flattering on all body types...and so comfy! I have zero butt, and this is the only skinny that can actually create the illusion of a butt! 

The price point is good, too, as far as designer jeggings go! Confession: I just bought my 4th pair of Twiggys today from Revolve -- in slate! (dark gray)  Yes, I'm obssessed.


----------



## TxGlam

KristyDarling said:


> Tex! This jacket is toooo adorable! Love it! And I'm not sure how I feel about the flower sequin cardigan over the yellow dress....a bit too much going on, IMHO. Call me conventional but I'd wear a black bolero or shrug with it (something solid and cropped). I know the Anthro aesthetic is to combine different prints, but for some reason, I feel like this particular dress would be best highlighted with a simple layer. Just my two cents!



I agree with you and appreciate your honest opinion  My mom thought it looked cute but I wasn't feeling it 100%, so I'm glad I posted the pic to get other opinions. I bought a lightweight black shrug from Dillard's which def works with the dress, yay! 

Has anyone seen this new tunic in stores? I'm curious! http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...true&isProduct=true&isBigImage=&templateType=

Kristy are these the same twiggy's you are talking about?

http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...tion=jump&search=true&parentid=SEARCH_RESULTS


----------



## KristyDarling

TxGlam said:


> Has anyone seen this new tunic in stores? I'm curious! http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...true&isProduct=true&isBigImage=&templateType=
> 
> Kristy are these the same twiggy's you are talking about?
> 
> http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...tion=jump&search=true&parentid=SEARCH_RESULTS



Drool. I think I need that tunic. Thanks a lot for feeding my shopping addiction!  Have you tried it on? 

And yes, those are the Twiggys! They ROCK!  I have them in both washes, but try starting with China Doll first. It is the BEST wash ever!!! (really great contrast stitching for added interest)


----------



## Needanotherbag

Kristy - I have a feeling I'll be picking up a few Twiggy's in other colors too!

Has anyone seen this sweater or tried it on in person?  I'm hitting Anthro after xmas, and am picking this up - looks like it runs short, but with a long cami underneath I think it's be so cute...

http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...ue&pushId=CLOTHES-NEW&id=CLOTHES-NEW-SWEATERS

ETA: its the sweeping frills sweater - cant get the right link to post


----------



## KristyDarling

Needanotherbag said:


> Has anyone seen this sweater or tried it on in person?  I'm hitting Anthro after xmas, and am picking this up - looks like it runs short, but with a long cami underneath I think it's be so cute...
> 
> http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...ue&pushId=CLOTHES-NEW&id=CLOTHES-NEW-SWEATERS
> 
> ETA: its the sweeping frills sweater - cant get the right link to post


OK, adding this one to the list, too.  I haven't seen it nor tried it on, sorry....but it sure is gorgey!  Anyone know if this can be hand-washed? It is cotton/cashmere and says dry clean only....but I can handwash very carefully.


----------



## Needanotherbag

pretty much anything cotton or cashmere can be handwashed...I always do and then dry flat and my sweaters seem to last longer than sending to the cleaners.


----------



## KristyDarling

Needanotherbag said:


> pretty much anything cotton or cashmere can be handwashed...I always do and then dry flat and my sweaters seem to last longer than sending to the cleaners.


Good to know, thanks! OK, Sweeping Frills is officially added to my wishlist!


----------



## momo

TxGlam said:


> I played around with the 4 new dresses I got this week, the 2 Anthro and 2 from the Target Rodarte collection.
> My mother suggested layering the flower print/sequin cardigan over the longing for yellow dress...thoughts?
> 
> I'm def wearing the golden cru dress for xmas eve but undecided about wearing the yellow one for xmas day dinner...I think I need ANOTHER trip to the mall tomorrow, haha!
> 
> I also got a fun jacket at dillards today that I just looove, so I have to share  It looks like a combination of Anthro, WHBM and free people to me...I simply can't resist an adorable jacket, especially with ruffles!




TxGlam I don't live near a Dillards.  But really love that jacket on you, may I know the brand so I can look online for it?  I'm feeling the ruffles this season.


----------



## TxGlam

momo said:


> TxGlam I don't live near a Dillards.  But really love that jacket on you, may I know the brand so I can look online for it?  I'm feeling the ruffles this season.



Sure! It's by DEPT and their web site is DEPTwomen.com, the jacket was $139 at Dillards 
Let me know if you need the style number


----------



## TxGlam

Needanotherbag said:


> Kristy - I have a feeling I'll be picking up a few Twiggy's in other colors too!
> 
> Has anyone seen this sweater or tried it on in person?  I'm hitting Anthro after xmas, and am picking this up - looks like it runs short, but with a long cami underneath I think it's be so cute...
> 
> http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...ue&pushId=CLOTHES-NEW&id=CLOTHES-NEW-SWEATERS
> 
> ETA: its the sweeping frills sweater - cant get the right link to post



That sweater is so cute but since it looked a bit short, I never tried it on. If I go tomorrow and see it then I will snap some fitting room pics for ya.


----------



## Needanotherbag

TxGlam said:


> That sweater is so cute but since it looked a bit short, I never tried it on. If I go tomorrow and see it then I will snap some fitting room pics for ya.



Thank you! I'd be so grateful!!


----------



## iceflower

Needanotherbag said:


> Kristy - I have a feeling I'll be picking up a few Twiggy's in other colors too!
> 
> Has anyone seen this sweater or tried it on in person?  I'm hitting Anthro after xmas, and am picking this up - looks like it runs short, but with a long cami underneath I think it's be so cute...
> 
> http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...ue&pushId=CLOTHES-NEW&id=CLOTHES-NEW-SWEATERS
> 
> ETA: its the sweeping frills sweater - cant get the right link to post



I have this sweater in the forest green color. It IS short but like you mentioned, I just wear a long cami underneath. It has a slightly boxy fit on me but I still like the way it looks.


----------



## Needanotherbag

Thanks iceflower! Not sure about the boxy fit part, I dont do well in a boxy sweater - TxGlam, any reports on the sweater?  TIA!


----------



## fayden

OMG huge anthro sale!  I just bought a bunch of stuffs!


----------



## TxGlam

I ordered some stuff online early this morning then went in store today and bought even more stuff...craziness!

I tried on an XS in the sweater and it fit well. I'm not sure if sizing up would make it any longer but if you are in between sizes then I would go up one. I would def buy it on sale, so I will wait. Hope this helps!


----------



## Swanky

oh that's gorj!!!! Which store have you been going to?


----------



## TxGlam

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> oh that's gorj!!!! Which store have you been going to?



Went to NP last night, HP and WB today...HP had A LOT and WB had a pretty good selection too of the new sale stuff. The check out line was insane at NP yesterday, I would avoid that store.

On Monday I went to SL w/ my mother and traffic was non existant at 11am, yesss! 

Have you had a chance to shop since you've been dealing with getting the new car?


----------



## Swanky

no no shopping lately for moi. I do spy an Anthro bag under the tree and another Anthro something in my stocking though! I'll make up for it on Saturday!!!
Yeah, that's a good time to come to SL, anytime before 2pm and you're good.


----------



## KristyDarling

Tex -- it's GORGE on you! You're right, I will wait til post-Xmas sales to buy it. Now I have to decide between that teal green and red!


----------



## TxGlam

I forgot to mention that I got the Horizon Line Dress in red today...I *finally *came across a size 0, stuck way in the back of the store corner. So now, I will be wearing the Golden Cru dress and the Horizon Line for xmas eve and day...finally a decision, woohoo!

http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...=true&isBigImage=&templateType=&tabStyle=Info


----------



## TxGlam

KristyDarling said:


> Tex -- it's GORGE on you! You're right, I will wait til post-Xmas sales to buy it. Now I have to decide between that teal green and red!



I was drawn to the red but the teal green is really pretty too! I would buy both on sale, lol.


----------



## fayden

wow TxGlam, the sweater looks awesome on you!  is it itchy at all?  if you noticed?


----------



## Needanotherbag

TxGlam said:


> I ordered some stuff online early this morning then went in store today and bought even more stuff...craziness!
> 
> I tried on an XS in the sweater and it fit well. I'm not sure if sizing up would make it any longer but if you are in between sizes then I would go up one. I would def buy it on sale, so I will wait. Hope this helps!



Thank you sooooo sooo much for posting modeling pics- it looks exactly how I hoped it would, and this girl is NOT waiting for a sale on that baby!!


----------



## Needanotherbag

TxGlam said:


> I forgot to mention that I got the Horizon Line Dress in red today...I *finally *came across a size 0, stuck way in the back of the store corner. So now, I will be wearing the Golden Cru dress and the Horizon Line for xmas eve and day...finally a decision, woohoo!
> 
> http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...=true&isBigImage=&templateType=&tabStyle=Info



Oh I love that dress - what a fabulous xmas dress!!


----------



## Antonia

*I went to Anthropologie near me for the first time over the weekend.  I got a jeans jacket (Level 99) and a pair of olive khaki pants both on sale for a total of $50.  I can see how that store can be addictive, they have so many cute things in there!  *


----------



## iceflower

fayden said:


> wow TxGlam, the sweater looks awesome on you!  is it itchy at all?  if you noticed?



PBI, it's not itchy at all. It's 97% cotton, 3% cashmere. Super comfy.


----------



## TxGlam

fayden said:


> wow TxGlam, the sweater looks awesome on you!  is it itchy at all?  if you noticed?



^Yep didn't seem itchy to me at all, very comfy.


----------



## Purseonable

Needanotherbag said:


> Kristy - I have a feeling I'll be picking up a few Twiggy's in other colors too!
> 
> Has anyone seen this sweater or tried it on in person? I'm hitting Anthro after xmas, and am picking this up - looks like it runs short, but with a long cami underneath I think it's be so cute...
> 
> http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...ue&pushId=CLOTHES-NEW&id=CLOTHES-NEW-SWEATERS
> 
> ETA: its the sweeping frills sweater - cant get the right link to post



I've tried this sweater on and found it to be VERY short. Even with a tank underneath, it made me look very boxy and thick. Too bad cuz it is a beautiful sweater.

I went to my local anthro today and scored this at regular price: 
http://search.anthropologie.com/?q=wind+rippled&international=true

and this on sale: 
http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...tion=jump&search=true&parentid=SEARCH_RESULTS

I also bought this one on sale, but after trying it on at home, I've decided it's going back: 
http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...tion=jump&search=true&parentid=SEARCH_RESULTS


----------



## KristyDarling

Purseonable said:


> I've tried this sweater on and found it to be VERY short. Even with a tank underneath, it made me look very boxy and thick. Too bad cuz it is a beautiful sweater.
> 
> I went to my local anthro today and scored this at regular price:
> http://search.anthropologie.com/?q=wind+rippled&international=true



Purseonable, just curious -- how tall are you? A few reviewers have commented about that sweater's shortness but it seemed to look fairly lengthy in TxGlam's modeling shot, and she's 5'5", which is average height. I'm 5'2" and I'm hoping that it will hit me at the top of the hip. 

As for the wind-rippled tee -- IMHO that is a MUST HAVE.  Isn't it utterly gorgeous and flattering? Every time I wear mine, I get compliments. Every single time. It looks good by itself, and also under layers. The price point is sweet, too.


----------



## missbanff

Purseonable said:


> I've tried this sweater on and found it to be VERY short. Even with a tank underneath, it made me look very boxy and thick. Too bad cuz it is a beautiful sweater.
> 
> I went to my local anthro today and scored this at regular price:
> http://search.anthropologie.com/?q=wind+rippled&international=true
> 
> and this on sale:
> http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...tion=jump&search=true&parentid=SEARCH_RESULTS
> 
> I also bought this one on sale, but after trying it on at home, I've decided it's going back:
> http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...tion=jump&search=true&parentid=SEARCH_RESULTS


 
I was eyeballing that last one. How come you're taking it back?


----------



## CoachGirl12

TxGlam said:


> I ordered some stuff online early this morning then went in store today and bought even more stuff...craziness!
> 
> I tried on an XS in the sweater and it fit well. I'm not sure if sizing up would make it any longer but if you are in between sizes then I would go up one. I would def buy it on sale, so I will wait. Hope this helps!


What sweater is this Tx? I don't see it on the website? I love it!


----------



## Purseonable

Kristydarling- I'm 5 ft 3 and usually a size medium however I have a larger chest, so I think that brought the length of the shirt up a bit. And because of my shape, the added details on the sweater (i.e. the braiding and twisting of material) didn't do anything to flatter me.

Missbanff- I decided to return it because I wasn't crazy about the asymmetrical neckline. It isn't exagerated, so when you wear a cardigan over the top it just looks a bit off. I've also bought soo much over the last little while that I am trying to keep only what I absolutely love. Although the print is beautiful, the material is soo soft and the price is great... so it is tempting to keep. But I'm trying to be good so I can save the extra money for my next handbag purchase.


----------



## Purseonable

Kristydarling- I forgot to mention that the Sweeping Frills Sweater's length is longer on the sides than it is the front, so although it may have hit my hips on the side, the front was at my belly button, so it just looked silly.


----------



## KristyDarling

Purseonable said:


> Kristydarling- I forgot to mention that the Sweeping Frills Sweater's length is longer on the sides than it is the front, so although it may have hit my hips on the side, the front was at my belly button, so it just looked silly.



Got it! Thanks Purseonable. I guess I'll have to wait until I can try it on before I decide on it. I have a non-existent chest so maybe that will actually work in my favor.


----------



## iceflower

KristyDarling said:


> Purseonable, just curious -- how tall are you? A few reviewers have commented about that sweater's shortness but it seemed to look fairly lengthy in TxGlam's modeling shot, and she's 5'5", which is average height. I'm 5'2" and I'm hoping that it will hit me at the top of the hip.



I'm 5'0" and even I find it a little too short my liking. The sides hit at the top of the hip on me but the front is shorter so you can see my belly button if I wear jeans (I wear a cami underneath). Like Purseonable I also have a larger chest so that brought up the front even more. Despite that, I think it still looks good on me.


----------



## TxGlam

Did anyone have a merry anthro Christmas?!


----------



## missbanff

Picked up a couple things today at the store on the way back from the IL's.

Got a drenched helenuim t, a loops & angles cardi, good dog t, and one of those flowered necklaces in red. (NOTE: DD is nuts over dogs- so I'm waiting for the doggedly devoted cardi to be marked down again.....then I can wear it and someday it will be hers. I think it's kinda kitschy and I can belt it and wear it w/my doggie t).


----------



## TxGlam

The new ruffle tunic arrived today...so cute! I will post pics later


----------



## Swanky

I did!  DH gave me a GC as did my MIL.  He also picked out 2 tops  
I opened it and asked "are you new here?" They were totally NOT me!:lolots: 
It was the thought though because I usually buy my own gifts and put them under the tree.

Soooo they went back and I came home w/:
http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...true&isProduct=true&isBigImage=&templateType=

and finally picked up one of these, I feel like they've been there forever! LOL!
http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...true&isProduct=true&isBigImage=&templateType=

tried this on and actually really liked it!  So did my DD.
http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...true&isProduct=true&isBigImage=&templateType=


----------



## TxGlam

Too funny, what did he get you???

I got 2 Anthro GC's as well...woohoo!


----------



## Swanky

a green jersey button up and a navy/white one. In all fairness, it was Black Friday when he went and it was mayhem! I think he just grabbed 2 things so I'd have something besides GC's to open! LOL!


----------



## TxGlam

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> a green jersey button up and a navy/white one. In all fairness, it was Black Friday when he went and it was mayhem! I think he just grabbed 2 things so I'd have something besides GC's to open! LOL!



Ha ha!! Poor guy, at least he tried...lol.


----------



## Needanotherbag

Heading to the new Anthro in my area today - whoo hoo cant wait!  I'll post back with what I see...


----------



## plr16

Has anyone gotten the Into The Night Blouse? It looks adorable, but I was wondering what it's like IRL.


----------



## Swanky

I haven't seen it but it gets good reviews!  It's cute!


----------



## sammieee

As if we needed any more proof that the Drenched Helenium tee is amazing, Mrs. ***** is pictured wearing the shirt after landing in Hawaii


----------



## iceflower

The Into the Night blouse is made of 100% polyester so it doesn't breathe at all. A lot of the Anthro blogs that I've read, all the girls were not happy with that. Looks cute but doesn't feel great on and apparently keeps scents (one of the girls said it smelled like BO, lol)

^ Isn't that one of the daughters wearing it?


----------



## KristyDarling

OK guys -- I have fallen in love with the Reed Shirtdress!!! http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...tion=jump&search=true&parentid=SEARCH_RESULTS I tried it on today in the orange and loved it so much, but alas, I am not a bright colors kind of girl so I came right home and ordered it online in navy (which was sold out at the store). It is true to size, and SO flattering! I love the nipped in waist, and the full 50's-style skirt (but not so full that it makes you look hippy). It will look darling with black knee boots and a cardie! 

At Anthro today I also bought an adorable capelet/poncho type thing, which apparently is not available on the web site. The designer is "Pure" and it's a thick, ribbed charcoal gray...and it has a cool asymmetrical hem. I love it!!! 

I also ordered online the Painted Porcelain Tee. You just can't beat the price, plus I love all the detail. Hopefully it looks OK on me! http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...tion=jump&search=true&parentid=SEARCH_RESULTS

TxGlam: I tried on the Grand Cru dress in XS and it seriously made me look 10 years old! LOL. It fit all right (a tad loose in the waist), I loved how I could wear a regular bra with it, and the bust was perfect, but the light and flouncy skirt seriously made me feel like a little kid. Just goes to show you how dramatically different the same dress can look on different people! On you, it was totally glam and sophisticated!


----------



## Purseonable

That's soo funny! I am wearing that shirt tonight and I just went on to Perez to get my daily scoop and saw this pic and was gonna post it on here too. I showed the pic to my DH, and he thought it was funny. Btw, I think it's Malia wearing the shirt, not Michelle.



sammieee said:


> As if we needed any more proof that the Drenched Helenium tee is amazing, Mrs. ***** is pictured wearing the shirt after landing in Hawaii


----------



## sammieee

Purseonable said:


> That's soo funny! I am wearing that shirt tonight and I just went on to Perez to get my daily scoop and saw this pic and was gonna post it on here too. I showed the pic to my DH, and he thought it was funny. Btw, I think it's Malia wearing the shirt, not Michelle.


Yep, I realized that right after I wasn't able to edit the post, oops!


----------



## TxGlam

plr16 said:


> Has anyone gotten the Into The Night Blouse? It looks adorable, but I was wondering what it's like IRL.



I tried it on and didn't really care for it. The color combo is nice but I don't care for the zipper, tie in the back and polyester material.


----------



## TxGlam

KristyDarling said:


> OK guys -- I have fallen in love with the Reed Shirtdress!!! http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...tion=jump&search=true&parentid=SEARCH_RESULTS I tried it on today in the orange and loved it so much, but alas, I am not a bright colors kind of girl so I came right home and ordered it online in navy (which was sold out at the store). It is true to size, and SO flattering! I love the nipped in waist, and the full 50's-style skirt (but not so full that it makes you look hippy). It will look darling with black knee boots and a cardie!
> 
> At Anthro today I also bought an adorable capelet/poncho type thing, which apparently is not available on the web site. The designer is "Pure" and it's a thick, ribbed charcoal gray...and it has a cool asymmetrical hem. I love it!!!
> 
> I also ordered online the Painted Porcelain Tee. You just can't beat the price, plus I love all the detail. Hopefully it looks OK on me! http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...tion=jump&search=true&parentid=SEARCH_RESULTS
> 
> TxGlam: I tried on the Grand Cru dress in XS and it seriously made me look 10 years old! LOL. It fit all right (a tad loose in the waist), I loved how I could wear a regular bra with it, and the bust was perfect, but the light and flouncy skirt seriously made me feel like a little kid. Just goes to show you how dramatically different the same dress can look on different people! On you, it was totally glam and sophisticated!



LOL Kristy, I can see why you thought it looked like a 10 yr olds dress...I got that feeling a bit too until I paired it with 5 inch heels. I did like the red horizon line dress much better on me.

The reed shirtdress looks really cute, I will have to try it on next time... as well as the porcelain tee! I went to Anthro today to return 2 items I received in the mail and the lines was as bad as it was pre xmas. I didn't get a chance to look around since I stood in line for 30 minutes. Ran out of time after that, ugh!


----------



## KristyDarling

TxGlam said:


> LOL Kristy, I can see why you thought it looked like a 10 yr olds dress...I got that feeling a bit too until I paired it with 5 inch heels. I did like the red horizon line dress much better on me.
> 
> The reed shirtdress looks really cute, I will have to try it on next time... as well as the porcelain tee! I went to Anthro today to return 2 items I received in the mail and the lines was as bad as it was pre xmas. I didn't get a chance to look around since I stood in line for 30 minutes. Ran out of time after that, ugh!



Hi Tex! Ah, 5" heels would *definitely* have made that dress more mature...sadly I can't wear heels higher than 1-2".  

Let me know what you think of the Reed shirtdress and Porcelain tee. I think the tee toes the line between frumpy and fabulous...you just never know until it's actually on! 

I totally hear ya on the lines. It was a MADHOUSE today! My daughter (almost 5 years old) and I waited 20 stinkin' minutes in a superlong line just for a fitting room. Imagine trying to keep a little kid that age calm for so long, just standing around. THEN, we had to wait another 20 minutes in line just to pay for my little capelet thing. I had to return a couple things too (tissue henley and brown schoolboy blazer) and I was desperate to get that credited back to my Visa, otherwise I wouldn't have subjected my kid to all those lines!

When oh when is the Sweeping Frills sweater going to go on sale!?!?


----------



## natmk28

plr16 said:


> Has anyone gotten the Into The Night Blouse? It looks adorable, but I was wondering what it's like IRL.



I tried it on and didn't like it- the cut was (at least on me) really unflattering on.


----------



## TxGlam

KristyDarling said:


> Hi Tex! Ah, 5" heels would *definitely* have made that dress more mature...sadly I can't wear heels higher than 1-2".
> 
> Let me know what you think of the Reed shirtdress and Porcelain tee. I think the tee toes the line between frumpy and fabulous...you just never know until it's actually on!
> 
> I totally hear ya on the lines. It was a MADHOUSE today! My daughter (almost 5 years old) and I waited 20 stinkin' minutes in a superlong line just for a fitting room. Imagine trying to keep a little kid that age calm for so long, just standing around. THEN, we had to wait another 20 minutes in line just to pay for my little capelet thing. I had to return a couple things too (tissue henley and brown schoolboy blazer) and I was desperate to get that credited back to my Visa, otherwise I wouldn't have subjected my kid to all those lines!
> 
> When oh when is the Sweeping Frills sweater going to go on sale!?!?



Yikes, I can't imagine standing in line twice with a 5 year old...way to go mommy!  Tuesdays usually means sale updates so check online when you get up. It could somehow possibly magically be on sale tomorrow, you never know!


----------



## rainytown

Not really clothing and no longer available, but when I saw this I went to the store the next day and bought it immediately.

It is just too cute!!!!!!


----------



## KristyDarling

Totally cute, Rainytown!

TxGlam -- I had no idea Tuesdays were sale day at Anthro! Good to know, thanks!


----------



## TxGlam

KristyDarling said:


> Totally cute, Rainytown!
> 
> TxGlam -- I had no idea Tuesdays were sale day at Anthro! Good to know, thanks!



Normally they update the online sale section then the stores follow but don't quote me on that. Just something I've noticed and seen mentioned on anthro blogs too.


----------



## Needanotherbag

Back from my Anthro trip - quite successful trip I must say.
Scored a drenched helenium tee on the sale rack, then picked up the Fireside Cardi in red finally in my size, plus a long grey sweater than I cant find on line that had frills down the sides, tapered, and longer in the back - the most flattering sweater I've tried on so far.

Was so disappointed with the Sweeping Frills sweater, which was the whole reason I went tonight - I'm too tall for it, and the shortest part hit above my navel, even with a long tank on it just doesnt look right.  Best for those 5'5" and under I think. It wasnst boxy though, as long as you get the right sizing.  So I had to pass, but I do love the grey frilly sweater, so that made up for it.


----------



## plr16

TxGlam said:


> I tried it on and didn't really care for it. The color combo is nice but I don't care for the zipper, tie in the back and polyester material.



Did the polyester feel really cheap?


----------



## natmk28

does anyone own, or has tried on, the ag rosebud denim tights? I can't choose a size any both of the stores I've been too only had 24s and 28 and up left. 

I'm a 25 in rock and republic, william rast, most trs, some sevens, and a 26 in some sevens and tr's if that helps.


----------



## simbadog

natmk28 said:


> does anyone own, or has tried on, the ag rosebud denim tights? I can't choose a size any both of the stores I've been too only had 24s and 28 and up left.
> 
> I'm a 25 in rock and republic, william rast, most trs, some sevens, and a 26 in some sevens and tr's if that helps.


 
Yes, I have these and love them!  The waistband is super comfortable.

I would probably try a 25 if I were you;  I stayed TTS with my Seven/TR size and they fit fine, exactly like leggings!  If I sized up, I was worried the waistband would be _too_ loose.


----------



## simbadog

AND, Nat, forgot to mention...don't want to take away from the Anthro thread here but I found them cheaper at Revolve.  They have your size and you can use DJP30 for a 30% discount, free shipping.  Works out to be like 90 dollars!


----------



## TxGlam

Looks like anthro just added new arrivals today, some cute stuff but nothing that makes me want to clickityclick right away!


----------



## natmk28

simbadog said:


> AND, Nat, forgot to mention...don't want to take away from the Anthro thread here but I found them cheaper at Revolve.  They have your size and you can use DJP30 for a 30% discount, free shipping.  Works out to be like 90 dollars!



fabulous! thanks, I think I might order both sizes and return the one that doesn't fit since revolve does free returns, yipee


----------



## Needanotherbag

Found the grey sweater online that I got last night 

http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...=true&isBigImage=&templateType=&tabStyle=Info

Looks actually kind of boring in the pics, but is such a gorgeous sweater in person, is super flattering and accentuates the hour glass, and really suits the larger chest as well.  I really rec trying this sweater next time you are in Anthro!


----------



## missbanff

^^Oooooh, yeah- it IS really pretty in person. Eeek, that price is tough to justify, though .


----------



## KristyDarling

NAB -- it's adorable! I love me some ruffles. Post a modeling pic if you can!


----------



## Needanotherbag

missbanff said:


> ^^Oooooh, yeah- it IS really pretty in person. Eeek, that price is tough to justify, though .



ITA - I had a gift card to spend, so the price didnt hurt as much as it normall would, and the sweater is so pretty, I wasnt about to leave it behind...I got it in grey, but if it goes on sale, I am getting the red as well, its a rich rust red, was gorgeous!


----------



## cheburashka

I really need to start posting in this thread, Anthro is my favorite store and I own a ton of things from there ! It's also lovely to periodically check this thread and see everyone's great purchases 


Has anyone got the Acapella sweater over Xmas ? I was waiting for at least a couple month for it to go on sale and then when it went ( I was Xmas shopping that day ) it was literally sold out in every size except xl within a matter of hours (


----------



## Swanky

Love this sweater SOOO much! I almost bought the rusty orange color 2 days ago!
Some stuff takes forever to go on sale.  My favorite top I wore in Oct is still full price 
My sis wants it but doesn't have much $.



Needanotherbag said:


> Found the grey sweater online that I got last night
> 
> http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...=true&isBigImage=&templateType=&tabStyle=Info
> 
> Looks actually kind of boring in the pics, but is such a gorgeous sweater in person, is super flattering and accentuates the hour glass, and really suits the larger chest as well.  I really rec trying this sweater next time you are in Anthro!


----------



## missbanff

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Love this sweater SOOO much! I almost bought the rusty orange color 2 days ago!
> Some stuff takes forever to go on sale. My favorite top I wore in Oct is still full price
> *My sis wants it but doesn't have much $*.


 
Can I just say that this sums up the pretty much the whole store for me?

I thought these were pretty new arrivals:

http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro/catalog/productdetail.jsp?subCategoryId=CLOTHES-NEW-TOPS&id=010021&catId=CLOTHES-NEW&pushId=CLOTHES-NEW&popId=CLOTHES&sortProperties=&navCount=20&navAction=top&fromCategoryPage=true&selectedProductSize=&selectedProductSize1=&color=069&colorName=RED MOTIF&isSubcategory=true&isProduct=true&isBigImage=&templateType=


http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro/catalog/productdetail.jsp?subCategoryId=CLOTHES-NEW-SWEATERS&id=010009&catId=CLOTHES-NEW&pushId=CLOTHES-NEW&popId=CLOTHES&sortProperties=&navCount=20&navAction=top&fromCategoryPage=true&selectedProductSize=&selectedProductSize1=&color=069&colorName=RED MOTIF&isSubcategory=true&isProduct=true&isBigImage=&templateType=

http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...electedProductSize1=&color=049&colorName=BLUE MOTIF&isSubcategory=true&isProduct=true&isBigImage=&templateType=


----------



## fayden

missbanff said:


> Can I just say that this sums up the pretty much the whole store for me?
> 
> I thought these were pretty new arrivals:
> 
> http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro/catalog/productdetail.jsp?subCategoryId=CLOTHES-NEW-TOPS&id=010021&catId=CLOTHES-NEW&pushId=CLOTHES-NEW&popId=CLOTHES&sortProperties=&navCount=20&navAction=top&fromCategoryPage=true&selectedProductSize=&selectedProductSize1=&color=069&colorName=RED MOTIF&isSubcategory=true&isProduct=true&isBigImage=&templateType=
> 
> 
> http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro/catalog/productdetail.jsp?subCategoryId=CLOTHES-NEW-SWEATERS&id=010009&catId=CLOTHES-NEW&pushId=CLOTHES-NEW&popId=CLOTHES&sortProperties=&navCount=20&navAction=top&fromCategoryPage=true&selectedProductSize=&selectedProductSize1=&color=069&colorName=RED MOTIF&isSubcategory=true&isProduct=true&isBigImage=&templateType=
> 
> http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...electedProductSize1=&color=049&colorName=BLUE MOTIF&isSubcategory=true&isProduct=true&isBigImage=&templateType=



OH so pretty!  love all of your picks.  we want modeling shots when they arrive!


----------



## TxGlam

missbanff said:


> Can I just say that this sums up the pretty much the whole store for me?
> 
> I thought these were pretty new arrivals:
> 
> http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro/catalog/productdetail.jsp?subCategoryId=CLOTHES-NEW-TOPS&id=010021&catId=CLOTHES-NEW&pushId=CLOTHES-NEW&popId=CLOTHES&sortProperties=&navCount=20&navAction=top&fromCategoryPage=true&selectedProductSize=&selectedProductSize1=&color=069&colorName=RED MOTIF&isSubcategory=true&isProduct=true&isBigImage=&templateType=
> 
> 
> http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro/catalog/productdetail.jsp?subCategoryId=CLOTHES-NEW-SWEATERS&id=010009&catId=CLOTHES-NEW&pushId=CLOTHES-NEW&popId=CLOTHES&sortProperties=&navCount=20&navAction=top&fromCategoryPage=true&selectedProductSize=&selectedProductSize1=&color=069&colorName=RED MOTIF&isSubcategory=true&isProduct=true&isBigImage=&templateType=
> 
> http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...electedProductSize1=&color=049&colorName=BLUE MOTIF&isSubcategory=true&isProduct=true&isBigImage=&templateType=



The Bougainvillea cardi is cute and already in stores!


----------



## missbanff

fayden said:


> OH so pretty! love all of your picks. we want modeling shots when they arrive!


 
I'm sorry to say I haven't ordered them--just commenting on how cute they are! LOL


----------



## natmk28

I went in today and picked up the ag jeggings (went with my usual size 25, 26 looked BAD on my legs, lots o' weird saggyness) 

finally got the small packages cardi

and tried on (and will def. go back for) the beribboned buds cardi in the pink, soo pretty on.


----------



## Swanky

I can't wear those AG jeggings either!


----------



## elle tee

natmk28 said:


> I went in today and picked up the ag jeggings (went with my usual size 25, 26 looked BAD on my legs, lots o' weird saggyness)
> 
> finally got the small packages cardi
> 
> and tried on (and will def. go back for) the beribboned buds cardi in the pink, soo pretty on.



I saw the beribboned buds cardi today, it's adorable!  I hadn't planned to go shopping, as I was running other errands, but I saw it in the window of Anthro and just had to look at it!!  I really liked how this cardi features the gorgeous vintage details that Anthro does so well, but it's not as cutesy as some of their stuff can be.

Also saw (and fell in love with) this blouse today: http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...true&isProduct=true&isBigImage=&templateType=


----------



## KristyDarling

^^^ The beribboned cardi looks so adorable! I'll have to try that one on.

There are a few new tops on the site today...I'm loving this one, called Grain Fields Top: http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...oduct=true&isBigImage=&templateType=templateA


----------



## Needanotherbag

I'm loving this top...have a feeling it will end up on a good sale though
http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...mCategoryPage=true&navCount=60&isProduct=true


----------



## Needanotherbag

And this will be going home with me before spring
http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...mCategoryPage=true&navCount=75&isProduct=true

Along with this:
http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...mCategoryPage=true&navCount=75&isProduct=true


----------



## Swanky

KristyDarling said:


> ^^^ The beribboned cardi looks so adorable! I'll have to try that one on.
> 
> There are a few new tops on the site today...I'm loving this one, called Grain Fields Top: http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...oduct=true&isBigImage=&templateType=templateA



OOOH! Love that! That was NOT in my store today 



Needanotherbag said:


> I'm loving this top...have a feeling it will end up on a good sale though
> http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...mCategoryPage=true&navCount=60&isProduct=true



I tried this on today, cap sleeves make me look like a cow :s  Would be very cute under a cardi though.

I got the striped Splendid Cardi in army green.


----------



## Needanotherbag

Exactly my thought *Swanky* - it would be so cute under a cardi!!


----------



## KristyDarling

Swanky -- I don't do cap sleeves either. ush:

Speaking of which, is there anything more gorgeous than this?? Under a cardie, of course! LOL.  Behold, the Best In Show blouse: http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...mCategoryPage=true&navCount=15&isProduct=true


----------



## outtacontrol

TxGlam said:


> Here are some of the items I got..let me know if you have any sizing/fit questions
> 
> The 4th (petal) top just arrived today and I love the silk petals! I can't wait to get it in read, so cute!!


 
Does anyone know the name of the 4th top? The blue one with the flowers/ruffles - It's simply beautiful!

I am a long time lurker - first time poster in this thread.


----------



## iceflower

^ Collected Corolla Tee. Style #913773. You can  phone customer service and have them track one down for you if available.


----------



## Needanotherbag

opinions on wearing this sweater - I havent bought it yet, because I'm at a loss as what to wear under it - it looks on the shorter side, so need something longer...

http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...e&navCount=70&isProduct=true&tabStyle=Reviews


----------



## outtacontrol

iceflower said:


> ^ Collected Corolla Tee. Style #913773. You can phone customer service and have them track one down for you if available.


 

Thank You!!


----------



## cheburashka

I forgot to post my boyfriend got me this pretty little clutch for Xmas, I was sooo excited - I love the hot pink:


----------



## lil_peanut

Got this on wed, I wish my anthro was closer, a lot of cute tops on sale!

http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro/catalog/productdetail.jsp?id=913824&parentid=QUICKSHOP&navAction=jump

I got another top too, a bright red tank that had roses along the trim. I can't find it on the site though.


----------



## Needanotherbag

Cute top - how does it fit?  I've had it in my cart for awhile and cant decide...the reviews say to size up...


----------



## lil_peanut

Thanks! For me it seemed to fit true to size, I'm a 34D and got a medium. I got the one with stripes, not polka dots.


----------



## Needanotherbag

Thanks!  I was liking the stripes as well, I think I will end up with it, would be really cute under a cardi (am on a cardi kick right now)


----------



## Swanky

it fit me too tight, I'd say size up as well unless you like body hugging.


----------



## natmk28

Needanotherbag said:


> opinions on wearing this sweater - I havent bought it yet, because I'm at a loss as what to wear under it - it looks on the shorter side, so need something longer...
> 
> http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...e&navCount=70&isProduct=true&tabStyle=Reviews



I'd just wear it with wide leg/trouser type jeans, and longer camisole or top under, probably in a dark grey or maybe dark plum. Kind of boring, but I think its got so much going on that everything else should be pretty plain. I love it though, I keep thinking about buying it and not going through with it myself.


----------



## TxGlam

lil_peanut said:


> Got this on wed, I wish my anthro was closer, a lot of cute tops on sale!
> 
> http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...p?id=913824&parentid=QUICKSHOP&navAction=jump
> 
> I got another top too, a bright red tank that had roses along the trim. I can't find it on the site though.



I bought that top in all 3 striped colors, really like it a lot and got lots of compliments wearing the navy white combo last week


----------



## Needanotherbag

natmk28 said:


> I'd just wear it with wide leg/trouser type jeans, and longer camisole or top under, probably in a dark grey or maybe dark plum. Kind of boring, but I think its got so much going on that everything else should be pretty plain. I love it though, I keep thinking about buying it and not going through with it myself.



Was kind of thinking this same thing. I can't seem to find longer cami's very often though...


----------



## outtacontrol

Does anyone know how Yumi Kims sizing in tops run? I'm wanting to purchase online but I can't decide between medium & large.


----------



## natmk28

outtacontrol said:


> Does anyone know how Yumi Kims sizing in tops run? I'm wanting to purchase online but I can't decide between medium & large.



I find that yumi kim runs a little big.


----------



## Swanky

have a link to one for reference?


----------



## outtacontrol

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> have a link to one for reference?


 
Thanks for the unput Nat! and here ya go swanky... here's a pic of the top.. it's so hard to tell things that you've never tried on.
I'm a 36 D bust and normaly take a medium in tops, sometimes large depending on the brand.


----------



## TxGlam

outtacontrol said:


> Thanks for the unput Nat! and here ya go swanky... here's a pic of the top.. it's so hard to tell things that you've never tried on.
> I'm a 36 D bust and normaly take a medium in tops, sometimes large depending on the brand.



I have this top and it def runs a little big..I would go with the medium.


----------



## fayden

i went to anthro yesterday to exchange a sweater.  i was really surprised how little i found there that i liked.  what's going on with all the designers?  however i did go home with this.  love it!!  there's a cute tie in the back and the zipper up front is very modern.  it also made me look skinnier than i really am!  haha


----------



## TxGlam

^ Ugh, I know what you mean..the last couple times I've been, I've left empty handed...nothing special in stores right now and barely any new arrivals. 

The top looks cute on you! I tried it on but it wasn't very _me_...


----------



## fayden

TxGlam said:


> ^ Ugh, I know what you mean..the last couple times I've been, I've left empty handed...nothing special in stores right now and barely any new arrivals.
> 
> The top looks cute on you! I tried it on but it wasn't very _me_...



thanks!  can't wait to wear it to work.  

i guess it's better for my wallet anyway.  i try to limit my anthro shopping sprees to once a month.


----------



## outtacontrol

TxGlam said:


> I have this top and it def runs a little big..I would go with the medium.


 
Thanks TX!  

I think everyone would agree that you should either start your own antho-outfit blog! or post modeling pics of everything you've got! You have great style and the nicest pieces  I would love to see mod shots of it all!


----------



## TxGlam

outtacontrol said:


> Thanks TX!
> 
> I think everyone would agree that you should either start your own antho-outfit blog! or post modeling pics of everything you've got! You have great style and the nicest pieces  I would love to see mod shots of it all!



Thank you, that's so nice of you to say ! I will get around to taking more modeling shots very soon, I've been slacking off lately due to holiday madness!  
A blog is too much of a commitment (I totally admire all the Anthro blog ladies who manage to post daily!), which is why I prefer posting here, he he.


----------



## BagnistaDoll

I love Anthropologie. They are a great store.


----------



## Needanotherbag

fayden said:


> i went to anthro yesterday to exchange a sweater.  i was really surprised how little i found there that i liked.  what's going on with all the designers?  however i did go home with this.  love it!!  there's a cute tie in the back and the zipper up front is very modern.  it also made me look skinnier than i really am!  haha



OMGosh this is so pretty on you!!!

I am eye-ing this little top...
http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...ory=&isProduct=true&isBigImage=&templateType=


----------



## KristyDarling

Fayden, that is pretty on you!

Hey ladies! I got my Painted Porcelain Tee today. I was worried that it would look frumpy or too flowery, but it is THE most dainty little top and not "too much" at all! There is gorgeous embroidery along the neckline, and you can't tell by the picture but it does taper in and skims the waistline -- thankfully it's NOT a pseudo-maternity top! lol. Soooo flattering on! Also, I generally do not do flutter or cap sleeves, as my upper arms are doughy. However, the sleeves on this top are just long enough and don't flutter outwards too much, which is a pet peeve of mine. What appears to be an ivory background is actually more like a very, very pale green. So pale that you can't really detect that it's green. Strange, but cool!  It fits true to size and is unbelievably flattering to the female form!


----------



## outtacontrol

^^That is sooo pretty!


----------



## missbanff

Kristy, love the top!!

New MD's today!!


----------



## TxGlam

Yes, check the sale section! I just ordered a few things earlier


----------



## fayden

darn never anything left in my size!


----------



## natmk28

the sale's selection is really good this time!

earlier this morning I ordered the daisy quarters skirt, sprinkled chiffon top , and through the lens coat

Im still thinking about a few things, namely the windowpane dress and lacemaker skirt


----------



## KristyDarling

The Wind-Rippled Tee is on sale for $29! If you don't have it already, GET IT!!!!  THis is the closest thing to a universally flattering top as I've ever seen!

Also, the Grand Cru dress is on sale for a steal -- $69, I believe. It's another must-get (or at least must-try)!!!

Natmk -- the sprinkled chiffon top has been on my wishlist for AGES. I was waiting for it to go on sale but it figures that my size is already sold out! Grrrr.


----------



## natmk28

kristy I got an xs, but that was several hours ago so I don't know if they still have it

if you reallly want it, I'd call cs and have them track it down in a store for you.

 Im thinking about doing that with a grey wind rippled tee (which btw, I sooo wish they still had that tealish color they had out a bit ago) as all they have left online is an xl.


----------



## coleab5

Kristy, how does the wind-rippled tee fit? I'm not sure whether to get it in my usual size or size up.


----------



## Needanotherbag

Yay!  Full Canvas cardi has gone on sale!


----------



## missbanff

KristyDarling said:


> The Wind-Rippled Tee is on sale for $29! If you don't have it already, GET IT!!!! THis is the closest thing to a universally flattering top as I've ever seen!
> 
> Also, the Grand Cru dress is on sale for a steal -- $69, I believe. It's another must-get (or at least must-try)!!!
> 
> Natmk -- the sprinkled chiffon top has been on my wishlist for AGES. I was waiting for it to go on sale but it figures that my size is already sold out! Grrrr.


 
I looked at it too, but the reviews weren't great. 60 bucks is still a lot to pay for something that's going to be shedding beads everywhere and fraying, IMO.


----------



## TxGlam

I got the wind rippled tee in black and teal, make nice cardigan ( rtn it when i first got it but now its worth the price to me on sale), snowscape tank, and precious fern cardigan...i was on the fence about the through the lens coat because I really like the pink but its pretty much sold out in stores.


----------



## TxGlam

coleab5 said:


> Kristy, how does the wind-rippled tee fit? I'm not sure whether to get it in my usual size or size up.



True to size, I normally wear an XS/S and got XS which fits perfect since its stretchy


----------



## TeriL

Hello, everyone!  I'm new here and having to get my 5 posts done before I can be official.   This seemed like the perfect thread to jump into. Love Anthro.  I got hooked on it watching Giada DeLaurentis on FoodNetwork and loving almost everything she wears. So fun looking at everyone's favorites. I've only shopped with them online, but now I'm inspired to check out the actual store in Dallas.


----------



## TxGlam

I was hoping I could pull off the Ruffles Everywhere Tunic as a dress but it's just a tad too short, don't you agree? Didn't like the way it looked with leggings or jeans b/c it looks like I am wearing a dress. On the other hand, it's too short with tights! Keep or Return, I can't decide...?


----------



## outtacontrol

TxGlam said:


> I was hoping I could pull off the Ruffles Everywhere Tunic as a dress but it's just a tad too short, don't you agree? Didn't like the way it looked with leggings or jeans b/c it looks like I am wearing a dress. On the other hand, it's too short with tights! Keep or Return, I can't decide...?


 
I actually think that looks adorable. Sort of like a mini dress with tights/skinnies. I love it - you have the figure for it!


----------



## Needanotherbag

I think its pretty short, BUT with leggings it would probably be really cute!


----------



## kelbell35

I don't own any Anthropologie pieces, but I finally caved and bought the Snowscape tank once I saw it on sale today.  I am no longer an Anthropologie virgin!  I don't know why it took so long...


----------



## missbanff

^^OH that is my favorite piece!! SO PRETTY. I waffling on whether or not to take the plunge...unlike some of you with really deep pocketbooks, I kind of have to be selective in my purchases, LOL. Oh, what to do, what to do!!


----------



## KristyDarling

coleab5 said:


> Kristy, how does the wind-rippled tee fit? I'm not sure whether to get it in my usual size or size up.


True to size!


----------



## KristyDarling

natmk28 said:


> kristy I got an xs, but that was several hours ago so I don't know if they still have it
> 
> if you reallly want it, I'd call cs and have them track it down in a store for you.
> 
> Im thinking about doing that with a grey wind rippled tee (which btw, I sooo wish they still had that tealish color they had out a bit ago) as all they have left online is an xl.



Hmm, I might just do that, thanks. And if you can somehow get your hands on a wind-rippled tee in your size in ANY color, you won't regret it. Every single time I wear that top, I get at least a couple compliments!


----------



## KristyDarling

TxGlam said:


> I was hoping I could pull off the Ruffles Everywhere Tunic as a dress but it's just a tad too short, don't you agree? Didn't like the way it looked with leggings or jeans b/c it looks like I am wearing a dress. On the other hand, it's too short with tights! Keep or Return, I can't decide...?



Hm, that woulda been SO cute as a dress, but I agree, it's too short. Since it's decidedly a dress and not a tunic, I don't think it would look quite right with leggings. If it were me, I'd send it back.  (I don't suppose there's any room in the hem to let it out a bit?)


----------



## kelbell35

missbanff said:


> ^^OH that is my favorite piece!! SO PRETTY. I waffling on whether or not to take the plunge...unlike some of you with really deep pocketbooks, I kind of have to be selective in my purchases, LOL. Oh, what to do, what to do!!



Trust me, I don't have deep pockets at all!  I just have some extra money left over from the holidays, and I think this top is so gorgeous and unique, I'm afraid I'd regret it if I didn't get it.  But honestly, if I didn't have the extra money, I wouldn't have gotten it.  I've passed up many, many, many, many, many things that I wish I could've gotten but didn't have the money for.  I got over it, and I've actually found some of those things for cheaper later on.


----------



## ehc2010

I went to anthropologie today and bought the sparkle chiffon top for $65! I am so in love with it. I read the reviews; many people have said it's so delicate that it will most certainly snag after a few wears and is not worth the money. Once I put it on, though, I couldn't say no. It is such a lovely, unique piece that catches the light beautifully.

I've attached some photos of me in the dressing room. I also really like the charlotte tarantola cardigan and the black jersey dress I tried on. Enjoy!

Everything is size M and I'm 5' 9".


----------



## kelbell35

^^Cute pieces! They all look great on you!


----------



## ehc2010

thanks so much *kelbell35*!


----------



## serena11

I just ordered the sparkle chiffon top- I have been waiting forever for this on to go on sale. I am now hunting for the Snoozing Spiraea Pants for my sister- they are dark blue with a floral motif. Has anyone seen them? I need them in a large or extra large.


----------



## Swanky

http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...true&isProduct=true&isBigImage=&templateType= this is my most recent purchase, TX is SOOOOO cold lately I'm drawn to layers right now.
Also bought this:http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...true&isProduct=true&isBigImage=&templateType=

Have and love this: http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...true&isProduct=true&isBigImage=&templateType=


Does anyone have this?
http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro/catalog/productdetail.jsp?color=095&navAction=jump&id=910253


----------



## Mrs. SR

^^^ love this thread, and all the things you purchased and mentioned. Don't know why it took me so long to start reading this thread. Loves.


----------



## TxGlam

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Does anyone have this?
> http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro/catalog/productdetail.jsp?color=095&navAction=jump&id=910253



Don't have it but WB had like 10 today.


Serena11 - I will browse the lounge section tomorrow and let you know if I see them.


----------



## TxGlam

Mrs. SR said:


> ^^^ love this thread, and all the things you purchased and mentioned. Don't know why it took me so long to start reading this thread. Loves.



I love it too! he he


----------



## snibor

Swanky, I tried on that last piece in the store but didn't buy it.  I am just under 5'4 and frankly the sweater swallowed me.  Just didn't look right on me.


----------



## missbanff

ehc2010 said:


> I went to anthropologie today and bought the sparkle chiffon top for $65! I am so in love with it. I read the reviews; many people have said it's so delicate that it will most certainly snag after a few wears and is not worth the money. Once I put it on, though, I couldn't say no. It is such a lovely, unique piece that catches the light beautifully.
> 
> I've attached some photos of me in the dressing room. I also really like the charlotte tarantola cardigan and the black jersey dress I tried on. Enjoy!
> 
> Everything is size M and I'm 5' 9".


 
Looks great on you! I was at the Eton store the day after Xmas- ack it was a madhouse (fellow C-town girl here).


----------



## ehc2010

^thanks *missbanff*! You were brave to go to anthro post-Christmas. Eton has a great store though!


----------



## natmk28

ehc2010- I love that chiffon top on you- I ordered it yesterday too, can't wait for it to come in!

that cardi also looks great on you!


----------



## KristyDarling

EHC -- everything looks awesome on you!


----------



## missbanff

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...true&isProduct=true&isBigImage=&templateType= this is my most recent purchase, TX is SOOOOO cold lately I'm drawn to layers right now.
> Also bought this:http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...true&isProduct=true&isBigImage=&templateType=
> 
> Have and love this: http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...true&isProduct=true&isBigImage=&templateType=
> 
> 
> *Does anyone have this?*
> *[URL="http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro/catalog/productdetail.jsp?color=095&navAction=jump&id=910253"]http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro/catalog/productdetail.jsp?color=095&navAction=jump&id=910253*[/URL]


 
Don't have it but I've seen it in the store. It's pretty--not sure how it would your um, "girls" though.


----------



## banoffia2

I'm an Anthropologie virgin, but have a number of things in my shopping cart and want to check out!....      I have the Beribboned Buds and Sweeping Frills cardigans, Winding Road tank and Wind-Rippled Tee in my cart and I'm not sure on the sizing.  I am 5'2" and 110 pounds, 34B.  I have very broad shoulders/broad upper back.  Should I go with XS or S?

TIA!!!!


----------



## natmk28

banoffia- xs for sure- Im 5'5 and 125 and vary between the s and xs at anthro


----------



## banoffia2

natmk28 said:


> banoffia- xs for sure- Im 5'5 and 125 and vary between the s and xs at anthro



Thanks!  That's so good to know.    At so many places an XS is teeny!


----------



## Needanotherbag

banoffia2 said:


> I'm an Anthropologie virgin, but have a number of things in my shopping cart and want to check out!....      I have the Beribboned Buds and Sweeping Frills cardigans, Winding Road tank and Wind-Rippled Tee in my cart and I'm not sure on the sizing.  I am 5'2" and 110 pounds, 34B.  I have very broad shoulders/broad upper back.  Should I go with XS or S?
> 
> TIA!!!!



The Sweeping Frills Sweater will look perfect on you - I soooo wanted that sweater to work for me, but at 5'7" it came up too short on me - its so pretty, and will fall perfectly on your frame.  You'd probably need to order an XS, since the small fit me TTS.


----------



## nannity

ehc2010 said:


> I went to anthropologie today and bought the sparkle chiffon top for $65! I am so in love with it. I read the reviews; many people have said it's so delicate that it will most certainly snag after a few wears and is not worth the money. Once I put it on, though, I couldn't say no. It is such a lovely, unique piece that catches the light beautifully.
> 
> I've attached some photos of me in the dressing room. I also really like the charlotte tarantola cardigan and the black jersey dress I tried on. Enjoy!
> 
> Everything is size M and I'm 5' 9".




I bought that sparkle chiffon too!
I think it looks very nice on.  I read the review after I got home and didn't quite understand why it got so many bad reviews!

And I think it looks super nice on you.


----------



## Needanotherbag

What do you all wear under the Chiffon top?  I wouldnt wear it without something under it, but the neck is so low, it doenst seem like anything would look ok under it?


----------



## serena11

^ I found this neat camisole things from hanky panky that is an underwire bra but the flows away from the body so that the blouse retains its "flowiness"


----------



## Purseonable

TxGlam said:


> I was hoping I could pull off the Ruffles Everywhere Tunic as a dress but it's just a tad too short, don't you agree? Didn't like the way it looked with leggings or jeans b/c it looks like I am wearing a dress. On the other hand, it's too short with tights! Keep or Return, I can't decide...?


 
I like it on you but instead of tights that are somewhat lace or sheer, I would wear it with opaque leggings so that it wouldn't matter as much if the length is shorter.


----------



## TxGlam

Purseonable said:


> I like it on you but instead of tights that are somewhat lace or sheer, I would wear it with opaque leggings so that it wouldn't matter as much if the length is shorter.



for some reason I just don't like the way it looks with leggings, it flows out too much so it looks more like a dress than tunic. I could possibly extend the hem or it's going back next week.

I bought some more stuff today including some new arrivals but my computer died today so can't post pics for now since I'm on my phone.. Blah!

I finally found this cardi in my size today, so happy because i've been looking for it for about two months!
http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro/catalog/productdetail.jsp?id=913375&navAction=jump&navCount=5


----------



## serena11

TxGlam, did you by any chance see those lounge pants?


----------



## TxGlam

serena11 said:


> TxGlam, did you by any chance see those lounge pants?


I looked but the store I went to didn't have them. I'll continue to keep an eye out... Have u called CS to check for you?


----------



## TxGlam

Anthro sent a survey out today for us to pick out some of our fave items pictured in the survey... Too bad my iPhone won't load the pics! Anything super cute??


----------



## KristyDarling

TxGlam said:


> Anthro sent a survey out today for us to pick out some of our fave items pictured in the survey... Too bad my iPhone won't load the pics! Anything super cute??


Hm, this is one survey I'd actually enjoy taking! I haven't received it though. Bummer -- I'm a frequent shopper and an Anthro Club member. I wonder if I'll get it later?


----------



## Mrs. SR

Hmm, I have an Anthro Club member too and I only got an email today showing "three anthro -exclusive spring fresh outfits..."


----------



## serena11

Thanks for checking! I have called around and the 800 number states none are left but the stores all show inventory but then no one can actually find the pant. It's bananas. Moving along, there is one sale top that I am wating for a second markdown on-- the sale price is is still $100!


----------



## Swanky

I didn't get it either, just the usual monthly "In Our Words" e-mail.
^Do you order online? I never have, wonder if that's why?  I buy a lot, but only in stores.


----------



## szq77

I got the survey, it was just 6 lightweight 'New' cardigans and they wanted you to pick your favorites.  Funny though, the plaza cardigan was one of them... looks like they will be keeping it around for a while!


----------



## fayden

i got the survey too.  and then there was a section to put your comments in about anything so i asked for more tops that were not so low cut to wear to work!  they need to work on that stat!


----------



## Mrs. SR

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I didn't get it either, just the usual monthly "In Our Words" e-mail.
> ^Do you order online? I never have, wonder if that's why?  I buy a lot, but only in stores.



^^Me too. I usually buy in the store.... Maybe that's why. 

Thanks *szq77*, *fayden* & *TxGlam* It's always fun to hear the inside word. Yes, please, to your suggestion of more tops with higher necklines.


----------



## TxGlam

They may just selected at random but I do shop online weekly... I've requested free shopping for members on their Twitter, no min amt would rock, so I will mention that again. Also wasn't as impressed this past season compared to others years. Would also love to see a locate this item link on their website instead of calling CS all the time.  

Anything you all would like me to add? My computer is down so I will fill out the survey tomorrow.


----------



## szq77

TxGlam said:


> They may just selected at random but I do shop online weekly... I've requested free shopping for members on their Twitter, no min amt would rock, so I will mention that again. Also wasn't as impressed this past season compared to others years. Would also love to see a locate this item link on their website instead of calling CS all the time.
> 
> Anything you all would like me to add? My computer is down so I will fill out the survey tomorrow.



oh man, i totally forgot to add that, but I think that a locate this item link online would just be great.  And of course free shipping back would be great too


----------



## missbanff

Yes!! I have to shop on line most of the time, so free shipping would be ideal!


----------



## kookycookie

Just ordered this lil number







Love anthro!!

P.S. How do you get the wet wool smell? I washed and dried (not good I know) the sweater below.. it kinda shrunk and it smells weird?? HELP! It's my FAV sweater!


----------



## klj

Anyone have this by chance?
http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...true&isProduct=true&isBigImage=&templateType=


----------



## natmk28

klj said:


> Anyone have this by chance?
> http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...true&isProduct=true&isBigImage=&templateType=



I have it in solid red, but same cut/design. I like it a lot, it works for layering while not being totally basic. Fit is tts- I tried on small and xs, went with small bc I didn't want it to be super tight. I saw that one in store in that print the other day, its cute!


----------



## serena11

Does anyone have this top: http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...=true&isBigImage=&templateType=&tabStyle=Info
I think I want it but want to make sure it's definitely pink and not fleshy in color...


----------



## handbagaddict

don't know if anyone is interested, but dianna agron from glee is wearing something from anthropologie, the Belle-Of-The-Ball Dress!

picture from justjared..
http://justjared.buzznet.com/photo-...enna-ushkowitz-2010-peoples-choice-awards-04/


----------



## TxGlam

Ok I just finally got to do the survey and wrote a 5 paragraph comment at the end...I hope they don't hate me now, lol, but I made sure to include the things I love as well!


----------



## Mrs. SR

^^lol.


----------



## Mrs. SR

kookycookie said:


> Just ordered this lil number
> 
> [/IMG]



I've been thinking of ordering the sweater you just ordered and I am wondering if you know how long it is in the back. I'm 5'7" and I look better when something hits just above my hips, or it clears my bum. Never like it when I turn around and the sweater sits where I have half moons.  Know what I mean?


----------



## klj

natmk28 said:


> I have it in solid red, but same cut/design. I like it a lot, it works for layering while not being totally basic. Fit is tts- I tried on small and xs, went with small bc I didn't want it to be super tight. I saw that one in store in that print the other day, its cute!


 

Thanks, *nat*..


----------



## fayden

hey does anyone know how to get the 15% off for your birthday month at anthro?  i've heard about it, but never got anything in the mail....


----------



## shoppingislove

^ Do you have a Anthro club card? That's how I received mine.


----------



## missbanff

Yep, me too - when I signed up for the card (that basically does nothing else)


----------



## fayden

yup i have an anthro card but i never got anything in the mail?  do you just show up and show them your drivers license and the anthro card?  or do you need some kind of invite in the mail?


----------



## missbanff

I got mine in the mail at the beginning of my birthday month. I bet if you called CS and explained what happened, they'd send you one.


----------



## fayden

missbanff said:


> I got mine in the mail at the beginning of my birthday month. I bet if you called CS and explained what happened, they'd send you one.



ok thanks!!  will give that a try.


----------



## krisalyn

long time lurker on this thread, but first time posting...

picked up this sweater at a great discount last nite.


----------



## Bobble

^ Thats a great alternative to a coat!  Its very cute on you.  Is your bag MJ?


----------



## Swanky

TxGlam said:


> Don't have it but WB had like 10 today.
> 
> 
> Serena11 - I will browse the lounge section tomorrow and let you know if I see them.



I went today and didn't see any{?}


----------



## serena11

oh well. it wasn't meant to be. That's ok I have 2 great tops headed my way.
So, I have a "friend" who claims she got a 25% off card for her birthday from Anthropologie- I feel like she was just saying that to push my buttons. Anthro only gives out 15% off cards for birthdays, right?


----------



## missbanff

^^I've only ever heard of 15%.


----------



## TxGlam

serena11 said:


> Does anyone have this top: http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...=true&isBigImage=&templateType=&tabStyle=Info
> I think I want it but want to make sure it's definitely pink and not fleshy in color...



looked like a fleshy pink to me in store today..


----------



## Needanotherbag

Full canvas cardi arrived today, and its going right back!  The material feels like felt, and the cream color isnt creamy at all, but a dirty oatmeal color.  Not impressed at all.  Bummed.


----------



## TxGlam

serena11 said:


> oh well. it wasn't meant to be. That's ok I have 2 great tops headed my way.
> So, I have a "friend" who claims she got a 25% off card for her birthday from Anthropologie- I feel like she was just saying that to push my buttons. Anthro only gives out 15% off cards for birthdays, right?



Only 15% as far as I know, hmm...?


----------



## krisalyn

Bobble said:


> ^ Thats a great alternative to a coat!  Its very cute on you.  Is your bag MJ?



hehehe good eye! yes, my MJ stardust Cecilia. =)


----------



## outtacontrol

I'm going to Anthro in Toronto tomorrow to look at the quilts & bedding they have. Their stuff online looks so beautiful - and if the quality checks out IRL - I'd love to get a set. Does anyone have any of their bed stuff?


----------



## klj

I went to try the night skating top on and really liked it but walked away with these two instead:

This shirt is super cute! I got it in the fushia..and its a bit more muted then the pic..and the buttons in the back are soo cute..plus the sleeves come down alittle more which makes it very flattering..fitted but not too fitted so it shows absolutely everything. It was perfect.
I think it runs big for sure..I am usually 80% of the time a small and 20% a medium..and I bought it in an extra small.
http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...true&isProduct=true&isBigImage=&templateType=

I also got one of these tees and love it..the fabric is fab and they are on the longer side which is nice..the purple is really pretty!
http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...true&isProduct=true&isBigImage=&templateType=


----------



## Swanky

I tried this new tank on today, came in colors.  I didn't buy it but it was cute:


----------



## outtacontrol

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I tried this new tank on today, came in colors. I didn't buy it but it was cute:


 
swanky - your a hottie! and I love your hair


----------



## Mrs. SR

Cute tank *Swanky Mama Of Three*. I like the orange sweater in the background. 

Went to my local Anthro today and bought the Milady skirt. http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...true&isProduct=true&isBigImage=&templateType=. Really cute on, but had to size up. Not sure if it's because the skirt runs small, or because of my holiday pounds. :shame:


----------



## Needanotherbag

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I tried this new tank on today, came in colors.  I didn't buy it but it was cute:




I spy a sweeping ruffles sweater in the background...what did you think of it?


----------



## Swanky

outtacontrol said:


> swanky - your a hottie! and I love your hair


 you're too sweet!



Needanotherbag said:


> I spy a sweeping ruffles sweater in the background...what did you think of it?



it was soooo short! I'm a complete shortie at 5'2" and I could see my tummy :s
Would've been so purty had it been 4 inches longer


----------



## Needanotherbag

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> you're too sweet!
> 
> 
> 
> it was soooo short! I'm a complete shortie at 5'2" and I could see my tummy :s
> Would've been so purty had it been 4 inches longer



I felt the same way, am still bummed about it!


----------



## TxGlam

Swanky, I almost got that tank today but couldn't decide between the blue and ivory, so I went with neither...figured there's something better to spend 70 bucks on. 

So, weird that the sweeping ruffles sweater wasn't super short on me...maybe the one I tried on had been stretched? 

I tried on the Buds and Stripes Top but it didn't fit me well. The arm holes were really big in the Petite size so I passed. Wearing a cardigan over it to cover up the arm holes would take away from the neatness factor of the back of the top. I have fitting room pics but of course can't load them right now, ugh...

http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...true&isProduct=true&isBigImage=&templateType=


Also tried on the Grain Fields top but didn't like it very much. The bottom was sheer and the color washed me out. It also seemed to run big. http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...=true&isBigImage=&templateType=&tabStyle=Info

The Winding Road Tank arrived in the mail a couple days ago and I really like it! I got it in white but also plan to order the pink if it doesn't arrive in stores next week. True to size. http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...true&isProduct=true&isBigImage=&templateType=

The Outside the Lines top was really flattering on and I loved it, expect for the print. Not crazy about it so I passed for now. Would def buy this on sale but beware- it is rather low cut.
http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...true&isProduct=true&isBigImage=&templateType=


----------



## TxGlam

outtacontrol said:


> I'm going to Anthro in Toronto tomorrow to look at the quilts & bedding they have. Their stuff online looks so beautiful - and if the quality checks out IRL - I'd love to get a set. Does anyone have any of their bed stuff?


 
Some of the bedding is just gorge! I've never really taken a good look but there's a comforter at one of the stores that always catches my eye. Let us know if you get anything and would love to see pics too.


----------



## klj

I am late to the game on this one..but finally bought the wind rippled tee in teal.
http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...e&isBigImage=&templateType=E&tabStyle=Reviews
Very cute!
I'm hoping I don't get too self conscious about the ruffles with a chest...everyone else okay with it??..the ruffles seem to lay nicely without over powering..so I think I will keep..esp for 29.95.


----------



## Mrs. SR

klj, it's cute.


----------



## Needanotherbag

klj said:


> I am late to the game on this one..but finally bought the wind rippled tee in teal.
> http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...e&isBigImage=&templateType=E&tabStyle=Reviews
> Very cute!
> I'm hoping I don't get too self conscious about the ruffles with a chest...everyone else okay with it??..the ruffles seem to lay nicely without over powering..so I think I will keep..esp for 29.95.



You'll love it - the ruffles are actually flattering in the chest area.  I got the black, and on me the back of it is quite sheer, so I will have to wear it with cardis.


----------



## klj

^^^ I got the teal one and think I love it..  I always over analyze the whole ruffle/chest thing because its so borderline sometimes..lol

Thanks, everyone..


----------



## Purseonable

klj said:


> I am late to the game on this one..but finally bought the wind rippled tee in teal.
> http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...e&isBigImage=&templateType=E&tabStyle=Reviews
> Very cute!
> I'm hoping I don't get too self conscious about the ruffles with a chest...everyone else okay with it??..the ruffles seem to lay nicely without over powering..so I think I will keep..esp for 29.95.


 

I have this in grey, and I think it flatters a larger chest. I wear mine layered with a cardi and it looks great.


----------



## Swanky

the seem under the ruffles hits me in a weird spot - I can't wear this top


----------



## ehc2010

I bought the corey lynn carter top today! I think it's a great top to hide my armpit fat!


----------



## ehc2010

Purseonable said:


> I have this in grey, and I think it flatters a larger chest. I wear mine layered with a cardi and it looks great.


 
Yeah I like the top in general. I'm a 36 B. I didn't get it because I have a theory shirt that is pretty similar, and the detail is sort of hidden by the black color.


----------



## TxGlam

ehc2010 said:


> I bought the corey lynn carter top today! I think it's a great top to hide my armpit fat!


 
I got this top too last week, love it the details!


----------



## klj

ehc2010 said:


> Yeah I like the top in general. I'm a 36 B. I didn't get it because I have a theory shirt that is pretty similar, and the detail is sort of hidden by the black color.



it was weird..I tried on the black ..thinking the ruffles would be less in a sense..but the teal looked better on me.


----------



## TxGlam

^ I bought both the teal and black, the teal looks cuter on IMO.


----------



## Purseonable

ehc2010 said:


> I bought the corey lynn carter top today! I think it's a great top to hide my armpit fat!


 
Just wondering what bag that is that you were carrying that day? The grey looks really pretty. Is it Linea Pelle?


----------



## Purseonable

Has anyone tried this IRL? It looks like it could be really pretty or perhaps a little overkill... hard to tell online.
http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro/catalog/productdetail.jsp?id=053000&parentid=BAYNOTE


----------



## TxGlam

I was hoping to wake up to another new round of sale items but it was only home stuff today. There are some cute new arrivals! I can't decide on which ones to order today..


----------



## fayden

i'm totally digging the new tops!


----------



## Needanotherbag

^^^me too, cant wait for spring and summer stuff to arrive!


----------



## CoachGirl12

Anyone know when the new tops hit stores? My Anthro hasn't received them yet...

Also, whats a good necklace to go w/a grey top??


----------



## missbanff

fayden said:


> i'm totally digging the new tops!


 

Did you ever get your 15% coupon?


----------



## TxGlam

I'm trying to decide between these and only get 3

http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...true&isProduct=true&isBigImage=&templateType=

http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...true&isProduct=true&isBigImage=&templateType=

http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...true&isProduct=true&isBigImage=&templateType=

http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...true&isProduct=true&isBigImage=&templateType=

I have this in black and now thinking about getting the beige too...I wore the black one yesterday and it was so cozy and cute. It had been hanging towards the back of my closet so I forgot all about it..

http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro/catalog/productdetail.jsp?color=024&navAction=jump&id=910208


----------



## TxGlam

CoachGirl12 said:


> Anyone know when the new tops hit stores? My Anthro hasn't received them yet...
> 
> Also, whats a good necklace to go w/a grey top??



Not sure when the new tops will arrive, it seems to be taking longer and longer these days. I checked yesterday and had no luck at the Southlake store, will check another tomorrow. 

What kind of grey top? Since it's a neutral color, just about anything will work...have you checked out the new necklaces. Some really cute pink tone ones.


----------



## Swanky

I'd pick 1,3,4!



TxGlam said:


> I'm trying to decide between these and only get 3
> 
> http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...true&isProduct=true&isBigImage=&templateType=
> 
> http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...true&isProduct=true&isBigImage=&templateType=
> 
> http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...true&isProduct=true&isBigImage=&templateType=
> 
> http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...true&isProduct=true&isBigImage=&templateType=
> 
> I have this in black and now thinking about getting the beige too...I wore the black one yesterday and it was so cozy and cute. It had been hanging towards the back of my closet so I forgot all about it..
> 
> http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro/catalog/productdetail.jsp?color=024&navAction=jump&id=910208


----------



## Swanky

this is purty, I've never seen it.
http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...mCategoryPage=null&navCount=75&isProduct=null


----------



## Sunshine

I ordered this hat today....I hope it gets here before the weekend! (Im such a hate HO!)

http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...ory=&isProduct=true&isBigImage=&templateType=


----------



## CoachGirl12

Sunshine said:


> I ordered this hat today....I hope it gets here before the weekend! (Im such a hate HO!)
> 
> http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...ory=&isProduct=true&isBigImage=&templateType=


I saw this and love it! You'll have to do a modeling pic!!


----------



## TxGlam

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> this is purty, I've never seen it.
> http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...mCategoryPage=null&navCount=75&isProduct=null



Thanks for helping me narrow it down. 

That is cute, wonder if NP has it?

The Claudine Tee looks like a short sleeve version of the Wind Rippled Tee. I want the lilac and ivory but I'm guessing all the stores will get these in since the wind rippled was their # 1 selling top, so I can hold off. 

http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...true&isProduct=true&isBigImage=&templateType=


Cute hat Sunshine! I want to see modeling pics too


----------



## Swanky

I agree, looks exactly like the LS version.

James, I LOVE hats, can't wait to hear a review of that!


----------



## Needanotherbag

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I'd pick 1,3,4!



I agree with Swanky - love those three, but its a hard choice they are all so pretty, I have two of them in my cart.


----------



## klj

I just got these and totally excited about them...You have to size down one..but they are fab for the price!
http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...true&isProduct=true&isBigImage=&templateType=


----------



## klj

TxGlam said:


> I'm trying to decide between these and only get 3
> 
> http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...true&isProduct=true&isBigImage=&templateType=
> 
> http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...true&isProduct=true&isBigImage=&templateType=
> 
> http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...true&isProduct=true&isBigImage=&templateType=
> 
> http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...true&isProduct=true&isBigImage=&templateType=
> 
> I have this in black and now thinking about getting the beige too...I wore the black one yesterday and it was so cozy and cute. It had been hanging towards the back of my closet so I forgot all about it..
> 
> http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro/catalog/productdetail.jsp?color=024&navAction=jump&id=910208




I love # 2 and want it myself..and I really like # 3..
I've been in the store 3 times in the last 3 days..not like me..and it looks like they are getting in lots of new stuff!!


----------



## Swanky

klj said:


> I just got these and totally excited about them...You have to size down one..but they are fab for the price!
> http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...true&isProduct=true&isBigImage=&templateType=




I have them too and I agree, size down, they stretch!  LOVE mine, great price!
There's 3 colors on sale


----------



## klj

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I have them too and I agree, size down, they stretch!  LOVE mine, great price!
> *There's 3 colors on sale *


*** OOoooo..off to go look***..thanks, *swanky*!


----------



## natmk28

TxGlam said:


> I'm trying to decide between these and only get 3
> 
> http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...true&isProduct=true&isBigImage=&templateType=
> 
> http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...true&isProduct=true&isBigImage=&templateType=
> 
> http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...true&isProduct=true&isBigImage=&templateType=
> 
> http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...true&isProduct=true&isBigImage=&templateType=
> 
> I have this in black and now thinking about getting the beige too...I wore the black one yesterday and it was so cozy and cute. It had been hanging towards the back of my closet so I forgot all about it..
> 
> http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro/catalog/productdetail.jsp?color=024&navAction=jump&id=910208



I like all of them, but my fav are the last three- I just ordered the second on myself actually. as well as the city garden cardigan


----------



## klj

Has anyone tried this on..I didn't see it in the store today~
http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...true&isProduct=true&isBigImage=&templateType=


----------



## TxGlam

natmk28 said:


> I like all of them, but my fav are the last three- I just ordered the second on myself actually. as well as the city garden cardigan



City Garden is so cute, I was tempted to buy it too but unsure about the longer front. Hope to see it in stores soon!


----------



## KristyDarling

TxGlam, I like #2, 3, and 4!

I'm intrigued by the Claudine top. Maybe because I'm so in love with the Wind-Rippled Tee! I'll have to wait until someone else gets it and reviews it though...my only reservation is that the sleeves look potentially tight and cappish (I don't do cap sleeves).


----------



## TxGlam

KristyDarling said:


> TxGlam, I like #2, 3, and 4!
> 
> I'm intrigued by the Claudine top. Maybe because I'm so in love with the Wind-Rippled Tee! I'll have to wait until someone else gets it and reviews it though...my only reservation is that the sleeves look potentially tight and cappish (I don't do cap sleeves).



My dislike about the wind rippled tee are the 3/4 sleeves... I very much prefer cap sleeve and long, lol.


----------



## KristyDarling

TxGlam said:


> My dislike about the wind rippled tee are the 3/4 sleeves... I very much prefer cap sleeve and long, lol.



LOL. At least we know that if we were ever to run into each other at an Anthro fitting room, we wouldn't be fighting over the same stuff! lol.


----------



## TxGlam

I finally got the chance to try on some new arrivals today and was not very impressed. I didn't buy anything so I'm glad I placed that online order yesterday, the stuff I ordered wasn't in stores yet.

The Balletomane top looked cheap to me (F21ish) and felt like I borrowed a 10 yr olds dress. The interior lining is jersey but the chest area doesn't have much stretch, TTS I would say regardless.

I wasn't very impressed with the fit of the Free Fall top either & it looked like a J Crew inspired top that failed. The strap had buttons on the inside so you can lengthen them, good idea but still didn't make it fit any better. I did like the bow around the waist. cute touch. Both of the colors are nice, I do like the blue better...reminds me of JCrew's blackberry. 

Celebratory top is short and I found the waist band annoying, the elastic wouldn't stay in the right spot. 

On a Wing blouse is really pretty but at the same time a couple things really bothered me so I am not willing to spend $150 on this top. The buttons are extremely tedious...it took me forever to try to button the top one! The 0 looked really small so I picked up a 2 instead and I think I would go for a 4 if I decide to buy it (hopefully score it on sale). The arm holes were unusually small so it made it very uncomfortable to move my arms. Normally I have an issue with the arm holes being too big for me. The waist was uncomfortably tight too. I also hated the lining because it I thought it was too short and stood out too much under the fabric. I really wanted to love it since it's pretty and unique but it's not worth the price to me.


----------



## TxGlam

Variegated tops neckline would not sit properly on me but sizing up would have made the rest of the shirt too loose. It is cute but not a must, going to wait for it to go on sale.

The Tutu tank now comes in pink and white now. I am considering the pink even though I already have the tutu in blue and red. 

I really like the fit and fabric of the Akebia dress but THE PRINT is so busy! I wish they made this dress with a more subtle print or plain color, because the flowers and ruffles were just way too much for my taste.


----------



## Needanotherbag

Thanks for the great review *TxGlam*! Hopefully your online order will be more successful.  I felt the same about the on the wing blouse - why did they stop short on the lining?  its odd...


----------



## Swanky

is the Free Fall top the 2nd one ? I like that on you


----------



## TxGlam

I hope so too NAB!

Swanky- Yes that's the free fall...it looks better in the pic than it did IRL. I went to WB today and they had just set out the new items this morning.


----------



## Swanky

I went to WB last week and SL 2 days ago hoping they had the new color of J Brand jean leggings that have been online for a week and neither got them.  Nor the new cropped pair


----------



## TxGlam

I think I'm returning both of the wind rippled tees I bought last week...I just can't make them work. I know a lot of you like it but I don't find it all that flattering and the 3/4 sleeve annoys me underneath a cardi.


----------



## lovelygarments

I've been lurking here, and finally decide to post.  I also love Anthropologie, and in fashion starved Cincinnati, we actually have an Anthropologie store!

Here is a dress I purchased shortly before Christmas.  I took it to Mexico with me over the holidays, and I wore it New Year's Eve.  It is gorgeous on, and makes me feel ultra feminine!

http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...y=&isProduct=true&isBigImage=&templateType=B1


----------



## ehc2010

TxGlam said:


> Variegated tops neckline would not sit properly on me but sizing up would have made the rest of the shirt too loose. It is cute but not a must, going to wait for it to go on sale.
> 
> The Tutu tank now comes in pink and white now. I am considering the pink even though I already have the tutu in blue and red.
> 
> I really like the fit and fabric of the Akebia dress but THE PRINT is so busy! I wish they made this dress with a more subtle print or plain color, because the flowers and ruffles were just way too much for my taste.


 
Wow you look super cute in all of these!


----------



## ehc2010

lovelygarments said:


> I've been lurking here, and finally decide to post. I also love Anthropologie, and in fashion starved Cincinnati, we actually have an Anthropologie store!
> 
> Here is a dress I purchased shortly before Christmas. I took it to Mexico with me over the holidays, and I wore it New Year's Eve. It is gorgeous on, and makes me feel ultra feminine!
> 
> http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...y=&isProduct=true&isBigImage=&templateType=B1


 
Nice to see you here, LG! It'd be great to see you pair your anthro pieces with _balenciaga_


----------



## natmk28

TxGlam said:


> City Garden is so cute, I was tempted to buy it too but unsure about the longer front. Hope to see it in stores soon!



Im unsure about the longer front myself- we'll see when it comes in- I just got a ton of stuff from the sale and am returning over half of it because I just wasn't too enthralled, so hopefully this one won't fall into the return pile....


----------



## TxGlam

lovelygarments said:


> I've been lurking here, and finally decide to post.  I also love Anthropologie, and in fashion starved Cincinnati, we actually have an Anthropologie store!
> 
> Here is a dress I purchased shortly before Christmas.  I took it to Mexico with me over the holidays, and I wore it New Year's Eve.  It is gorgeous on, and makes me feel ultra feminine!
> 
> http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...y=&isProduct=true&isBigImage=&templateType=B1


Welcome! I have that dress too and adore the fit and color! Can't wait to wear it soon.


----------



## Swanky

Love that dress too!

TX, return them, I also didn't find them flattering on me.  I have 2-3 things w/ the tags on them still - huge indication they need to go back.  I hope they don't get picky about # of returns like Saks, LOL!  I don't return a ton, but a fair share.  I get caught up when I try their stuff on unlike any other store.


----------



## Needanotherbag

^^^I've been thinking about returning mine too - I LOVE the fit and how cute it is on, but I cant get past the sheer back of it on me - every time I try it on I think about how I HAVE to layer it with a cardi, and then cant take off the cardi during the day...kind of bummed about it.


----------



## missbanff

lovelygarments said:


> I've been lurking here, and finally decide to post. I also love Anthropologie, and in fashion starved Cincinnati, we actually have an Anthropologie store!
> 
> Here is a dress I purchased shortly before Christmas. I took it to Mexico with me over the holidays, and I wore it New Year's Eve. It is gorgeous on, and makes me feel ultra feminine!
> 
> http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...y=&isProduct=true&isBigImage=&templateType=B1


 
Oh, my.

Cincinnati is like NYC compared to Cleveland. People still wear stirrup pants here.


----------



## lovelygarments

ehc2010 said:


> Nice to see you here, LG! It'd be great to see you pair your anthro pieces with _balenciaga_



I'll have to do some modeling photos soon!  I love Anthropologie clothing.  It is so cute and easy to wear.  And I think it is really nice that they have items for the very young and for us older girls!  



TxGlam said:


> Welcome! I have that dress too and adore the fit and color! Can't wait to wear it soon.



Thank you, TxGlam, glad to be here!


----------



## lovelygarments

missbanff said:


> Oh, my.
> 
> Cincinnati is like NYC compared to Cleveland. People still wear stirrup pants here.



You mean I'm not supposed to wear stirrup pants anymore?    Hahaha!

I'll definitely start taking some modeling shots, and post soon.


----------



## TxGlam

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> this is purty, I've never seen it.
> http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...mCategoryPage=null&navCount=75&isProduct=null



They had this sweater at NP an HPV today! I tried it on and it is nice and flattering but a bit too warm/ bulky for Dallas weather (as long as we don't dip into single digits again), they had a ton left. I took a pic but my iphone is not working so I can't post it. Runs TTS


I returned both of the wind rippled today...i seriously hope they don't "blacklist" customers b/c I frequently return online items that don't work out. That would make me very unhappy


----------



## fayden

TxGlam said:


> They had this sweater at NP an HPV today! I tried it on and it is nice and flattering but a bit too warm/ bulky for Dallas weather (as long as we don't dip into single digits again), they had a ton left. I took a pic but my iphone is not working so I can't post it. Runs TTS
> 
> 
> I returned both of the wind rippled today...i seriously hope they don't "blacklist" customers b/c I frequently return online items that don't work out. That would make me very unhappy



oh that would suck!  maybe you can ask them if returning items often would be a problem.  i don't think they can really object since they're online purchases!


----------



## klj

Needanotherbag said:


> ^^^I've been thinking about returning mine too - I LOVE the fit and how cute it is on, but I cant get past the sheer back of it on me - every time I try it on I think about how I HAVE to layer it with a cardi, and then cant take off the cardi during the day...kind of bummed about it.


 

What are you thinking about returning ..*nb*?


----------



## Swanky

SAKS is doing it  People buy a pair of shoes in 2-3 sizes, keep the size that fits and return the other 1-2.  They return so many items they get blacklisted.  Crazy!


----------



## Needanotherbag

klj said:


> What are you thinking about returning ..*nb*?


sorry, the wind rippled tee...I meant to return it today along with the watercolor sweater, but never made it to that part of town.


----------



## TxGlam

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> SAKS is doing it  People buy a pair of shoes in 2-3 sizes, keep the size that fits and return the other 1-2.  They return so many items they get blacklisted.  Crazy!



Ugh, that's not fair unless people are returning stuff that has been worn and can't be resold. 

I ordered Recital cardi (new arrival today) , I sooo love the way it looks! I called CS this morning and asked them to locate it for me and they told me NP had it in store. So of course I drove down there and no luck! Hopefully it won't end up in the return stack, lol.

http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...rMessage=1+Recital+Cardigan&_requestid=103837


----------



## Swanky

same thing happened to me today in SL! They showed that they had 5 prs of J Brand Sable denim leggings, so I went, in the rain ush: and the store hasn't even received them yet!
That's jacked up!


----------



## klj

Needanotherbag said:


> sorry, the wind rippled tee...I meant to return it today along with the watercolor sweater, but never made it to that part of town.



Okay...what's up with everyone returning the wind rippled tee..lol
I thought you all liked it when I asked about it a couple of days ago


----------



## Needanotherbag

I really do like it!!!  I should have ordered a medium though, the small pulled too much across my back, which made it too sheer.  If they have it in a Med when I return it, I will be grabbing it instead.


----------



## klj

Ahh..okay..I was wondering if everyone started to dislike it all of the sudden.. right when I was going to keep mine lol


----------



## TxGlam

^ haha, I do like it but I guess I just don't like it on me. The chest area didn't fit properly once I took a closer look and the 3/4 sleeves annoyed me when I tried it on under a cardi. I couldn't come up with anything else to wear it with... I will give the new short sleeve version a shot when it arrives in stores. 
If it looks good on you then def keep it!


----------



## serena11

Today I received my chiffon v neck top with sparkles and it had a HUGE snag in it- i know the fabric is delicate but come on! Maybe I should have just ordered it from the website to get a new one instead of having a store send it to me. Actually, a lot of my anthro tops snag- does anyone else have that problem?


----------



## klj

TxGlam said:


> ^ haha, I do like it but I guess I just don't like it on me. The chest area didn't fit properly once I took a closer look and the 3/4 sleeves annoyed me when I tried it on under a cardi. I couldn't come up with anything else to wear it with... I will give the new short sleeve version a shot when it arrives in stores.
> If it looks good on you then def keep it!



If you get the short sleeve one soon..please post a pic.
I think I'm going to go and look for it today..see if I like it too.


----------



## Bobble

serena11 said:


> Today I received my chiffon v neck top with sparkles and it had a HUGE snag in it- i know the fabric is delicate but come on! Maybe I should have just ordered it from the website to get a new one instead of having a store send it to me. Actually, a lot of my anthro tops snag- does anyone else have that problem?


 

This is exactly why I did not buy it-It snags and I'm clumsy.


----------



## Purseonable

I went to my local anthro yesterday. They had some new arrivals but I was not impressed and came home empty handed.  First time in many months! (Although my CC is relieved!) haha. 

I also have the problem of buying too much when I am at the store because I usually get caught up in the moment and then return half my purchases once I try them on with the rest of my wardrobe at home. I don't think (or hope) that Anthro would blacklist people because of this- they made that generous return policy for a reason and people have the right to buy and return if something doesn't work out. Although, I realize some people may take advantage of this and try to wear and return, and in that case, obviously that wouldn't be appropriate. However whenever I do a return, it's within 1 week of purchasing the item, so I feel as if that's within reason.


----------



## Swanky

mine are reasonable as well, all tags on and clean, of course! W/ receipts, on Anthro card, etc. . .


----------



## klj

I bought a few things:
This in the grey..I tried it on along time ago but never bought until now..love how it fits.
http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...true&isProduct=true&isBigImage=&templateType=

Got this shirt in the brown... and love it with skinnies and my boots..wish the cream was still available so I could get that one too..the fit is great..empire-ish..with gathers in the back makes it more fitted.. lays nicely. I am usually a 2-4 and had to size up to a 6. It runs small.
Waaay better in person...
http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...true&isProduct=true&isBigImage=&templateType=

Got this for a dress..it works for me since I'm 5'2..it really is a great piece for tights boots,etc.
http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...true&isProduct=true&isBigImage=&templateType=


----------



## cosmogrl5

I bought this sweater off eBay brand new with tags, and it arrived today.  It is really flattering, and I love it!


----------



## TxGlam

klj said:


> I bought a few things:
> This in the grey..I tried it on along time ago but never bought until now..love how it fits.
> http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...true&isProduct=true&isBigImage=&templateType=
> 
> Got this shirt in the brown... and love it with skinnies and my boots..wish the cream was still available so I could get that one too..the fit is great..empire-ish..with gathers in the back makes it more fitted.. lays nicely. I am usually a 2-4 and had to size up to a 6. It runs small.
> Waaay better in person...
> http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...true&isProduct=true&isBigImage=&templateType=
> 
> Got this for a dress..it works for me since I'm 5'2..it really is a great piece for tights boots,etc.
> http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...true&isProduct=true&isBigImage=&templateType=



I love that tunic! I need to look for it in stores.


----------



## TxGlam

cosmogrl5 said:


> I bought this sweater off eBay brand new with tags, and it arrived today.  It is really flattering, and I love it!



Ooh I tried that top on a while back but it didn't work on me  ... too bad because it was on marked down big time and I loved the color.


----------



## cosmogrl5

TxGlam said:


> Ooh I tried that top on a while back but it didn't work on me  ... too bad because it was on marked down big time and I loved the color.


A friend of mine who lives long distance had it, and I loved it in photos I saw of her on Facebook and just had to hunt it down.  I'll admit then when it came I was VERY skeptical.  It looked huge and it is a small!  When I put it on though, it looked so pretty! The original price on the tag was $80.  I got it for $20, but saw that the seller probably purchased it on sale because there were markdown prices on the tag.


----------



## Mrs. SR

Hi ladies... just back from my local Anthro where I got the Separations scarf http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...ory=&isProduct=true&isBigImage=&templateType=. The yellow is very soft and lemony and although it has beads, they aren't as noticeable as the fabric designs.


----------



## Needanotherbag

Tried on a bunch of things today:

This little sweater is really flattering - the red is really vibrant, but the black I fell in love with.  Fits tts. Never noticed it before, but was glad I saw it!
http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...tion=jump&search=true&parentid=SEARCH_RESULTS

This one was super cute over a frilly tank, runs tts, but I would wait for a sale, its priced quite high for what it is
http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...tion=jump&search=true&parentid=SEARCH_RESULTS

This little jacket is adorable and high quality, I needed to size up to have it fit across the chest, and once I did that, it made me look larger than I am.  Sadly I cant do this one.  If you have a chest, you'll need to size up.
http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...ory=&isProduct=true&isBigImage=&templateType=

This little top is amazing on...I might have to go back for it.  Fits tts.
http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...roductSize1=&sortby=&prepushId=&popId=CLOTHES

Finally, I tried the Tutu tank, which has gone on my wish list for sure.  Had to size up.
You all know the one I'm talking about, so no need for a link...


----------



## Swanky

there's a LOT of "new arrivals" that have reviews from Nov, LOL!
They must've found a storage unit they forgot about and put up old stuff as 'new'.


----------



## AngiDoodle

Oh my goodness. I am so obsessed with Anthropologie. Their pieces are so whimsical, but done with class and sophistication every time.


----------



## oscarcat729

I went there today and I realized that I can not visit that store/website anymore! All the clothes/decor is gorgeous, but too expensive! I can only buy some sale stuff, and they never have smalls! But I did get two items today... a cute black tank and a floral nightie that I'll wear as a dress... risque lol.


----------



## Mrs. SR

AngiDoodle said:


> Oh my goodness. I am so obsessed with Anthropologie. Their pieces are so whimsical, but done with class and sophistication every time.



I agree.... one of the things that makes Anthropologie feel so special time after time.


----------



## natmk28

Needanotherbag said:


> Tried on a bunch of things today:
> 
> This little sweater is really flattering - the red is really vibrant, but the black I fell in love with.  Fits tts. Never noticed it before, but was glad I saw it!
> http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...tion=jump&search=true&parentid=SEARCH_RESULTS
> 
> This one was super cute over a frilly tank, runs tts, but I would wait for a sale, its priced quite high for what it is
> http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...tion=jump&search=true&parentid=SEARCH_RESULTS
> 
> This little jacket is adorable and high quality, I needed to size up to have it fit across the chest, and once I did that, it made me look larger than I am.  Sadly I cant do this one.  If you have a chest, you'll need to size up.
> http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...ory=&isProduct=true&isBigImage=&templateType=
> 
> This little top is amazing on...I might have to go back for it.  Fits tts.
> http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...roductSize1=&sortby=&prepushId=&popId=CLOTHES
> 
> Finally, I tried the Tutu tank, which has gone on my wish list for sure.  Had to size up.
> You all know the one I'm talking about, so no need for a link...



I had the same issue with that snapshot jacket- so sad! I loved it on the hanger, shame it just didn't work on my body.


----------



## outtacontrol

TxGlam said:


> I finally got the chance to try on some new arrivals today and was not very impressed. I didn't buy anything so I'm glad I placed that online order yesterday, the stuff I ordered wasn't in stores yet.
> 
> *The Balletomane top* looked cheap to me (F21ish) and felt like I borrowed a 10 yr olds dress. The interior lining is jersey but the chest area doesn't have much stretch, TTS I would say regardless.
> 
> I wasn't very impressed with the fit of the Free Fall top either & it looked like a J Crew inspired top that failed. The strap had buttons on the inside so you can lengthen them, good idea but still didn't make it fit any better. I did like the bow around the waist. cute touch. Both of the colors are nice, I do like the blue better...reminds me of JCrew's blackberry.
> 
> Celebratory top is short and I found the waist band annoying, the elastic wouldn't stay in the right spot.
> 
> On a Wing blouse is really pretty but at the same time a couple things really bothered me so I am not willing to spend $150 on this top. The buttons are extremely tedious...it took me forever to try to button the top one! The 0 looked really small so I picked up a 2 instead and I think I would go for a 4 if I decide to buy it (hopefully score it on sale). The arm holes were unusually small so it made it very uncomfortable to move my arms. Normally I have an issue with the arm holes being too big for me. The waist was uncomfortably tight too. I also hated the lining because it I thought it was too short and stood out too much under the fabric. I really wanted to love it since it's pretty and unique but it's not worth the price to me.



Hey TX - if you don't mind me asking, what size of the *Balletomane top *do you have on in your photo?


----------



## TxGlam

outtacontrol said:


> Hey TX - if you don't mind me asking, what size of the *Balletomane top *do you have on in your photo?



pretty sure it was an XS

has anyone seen the vanilla bean blouse IRL yet? 
http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...true&isProduct=true&isBigImage=&templateType=


----------



## Swanky

no but that's cute! Would be pretty over a black pencil skirt!


----------



## TxGlam

Swank I saw that sweater you are curious about at wb yesterday also ..sl probably has it in stock now too. 

I got a pair of my fave style j brand jeans on sale for $25 yesterday..unbelievable!!  woohoo!


----------



## Swanky

the sweater I posted before!?  Are you sure?  When you saw them at WB I went the next day and didn't see any.  I saw a similar one, but not the exact same.

Or are you not talking about that one now?


----------



## TxGlam

Not the sale one but weren't u curious about this one?
web and loom? 
http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...true&isProduct=true&isBigImage=&templateType=


----------



## Swanky

ohhhhh! Yes! Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## outtacontrol

TxGlam said:


> *pretty sure it was an XS*
> 
> has anyone seen the vanilla bean blouse IRL yet?
> http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...true&isProduct=true&isBigImage=&templateType=



Thanks!  I saw the vanilla bean blouse when I went to go buy bedding. It is soo cute!. I didn't try it on however, as I think I'm too boobily for that top. 
In Toronto they had racks and racks of sales from 19.99 to 99.99. For all you girls from the T Dot. The quilt set that I picked turned out to be over 50% off when I went to pay for it at the till - I had no idea! I LOVE those types of shopping days


----------



## TxGlam

outtacontrol said:


> Thanks!  I saw the vanilla bean blouse when I went to go buy bedding. It is soo cute!. I didn't try it on however, as I think I'm too boobily for that top.
> In Toronto they had racks and racks of sales from 19.99 to 99.99. For all you girls from the T Dot. The quilt set that I picked turned out to be over 50% off when I went to pay for it at the till - I had no idea! I LOVE those types of shopping days



Ooh I may have to order it if it's not in store on Tuesday.  thx for confirming that it's cute irl! 

 I wanna see the set u got..pic request !


----------



## natmk28

TxGlam said:


> Not the sale one but weren't u curious about this one?
> web and loom?
> http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...true&isProduct=true&isBigImage=&templateType=



that top is soo lovely- my store did not have it yet on saturday- I might have to order too if they don't have it when I go back on wed. its just too pretty for words


----------



## Swanky

Isn't it gorgeous!?


----------



## missbanff

TxGlam said:


> Swank I saw that sweater you are curious about at wb yesterday also ..sl probably has it in stock now too.
> 
> *I got a pair of my fave style j brand jeans on sale for $25* yesterday..unbelievable!!  woohoo!


 

Holy Sh*t!!


----------



## klj

TxGlam said:


> Not the sale one but weren't u curious about this one?
> web and loom?
> http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...true&isProduct=true&isBigImage=&templateType=



I like this!
Is it a new item?..only ask because there is only XL online...?


----------



## Swanky

I just looked and see M L XL.  
It can't be new because there's reviews from Nov.  
But I posted yesterday I think{?} that so called "new arrivals" were loaded but had 3 mo old reviews so I'm guessing they found a stash somewhere.


----------



## klj

^^ Thanks!


----------



## TxGlam

^^full price and ya looked like all the stores here just got it in or restocked in all sizes


----------



## TxGlam

missbanff said:


> Holy Sh*t!!



Holy sh-- indeed! It was marked down to 69 and I thought that was a steal until she rang it up. Too bad it was the only pair, was an online return.


----------



## Jencine

I scored a few weeks a few dys after X-mas back at my local anthro.. I found the teal colored Tracy Reese snow queen dress shoved in the back with a tag of $14x... got to the register and it was $69.99 .. They also had one of the big lumberjack looking red plaid ruffle coat I brought home with me on sale. Ahhhh for the love of sales.


----------



## outtacontrol

Here the quilt set I got. The one where it said $238 for the quilt alone plus another couple hundred for the shams & euro shams.. I got the whole set for $230! 

It's not on the bed yet as I think its more spring colours.

On a side note... the canadian antho website doesn't have a sale section - how lame is that..


----------



## Needanotherbag

^^^How pretty!  Great buy!


----------



## TxGlam

Love that whole set, def a great deal!

I didnt know anthro had a Canadian site... Same stuff, right?


----------



## outtacontrol

TxGlam said:


> Love that whole set, def a great deal!
> 
> I didnt know anthro had a Canadian site... Same stuff, right?



Thanks!

From what I can tell - its pretty much the same. I noticed a few different tops on the Canadian site - and the prices are slightly higher (as if they could be LOL) and no sale section. The "home" page appears to be different too. Ift pisses me off - when I try and click the links on when someone replies to the thread it automatically redirects me to the canadian home page. LAME.


----------



## outtacontrol

Needanotherbag said:


> ^^^How pretty!  Great buy!



thanks! it's completely out of the ordinary for me to go with so much blue, as I tend to gravitate toward warm colours, but hey - I wanted to spice things up a bit lol


----------



## TxGlam

Anyone watch How I met your mother tonight? More anthro items spotted! I get super excited about spotting anthro clothes on each episode, lol.


----------



## klj

^^^ I did! I saw them..lol


----------



## TxGlam

new sale alert! and few new arrivals!


----------



## Bobble

^Ugh, all small sizes gone....I shall try the store.  I got excited when I saw the Winged victory top that NAT has-the website is a tease, they show a 2 avail.  but its not....Meanies!


----------



## Needanotherbag

TxGlam said:


> new sale alert! and few new arrivals!


Thanks for posting!  I forgot to check this morning - and now I see the sweater I just purchased on Saturday is $50 off - going back for a price adjustment!!


----------



## fayden

has anyone tried the wayward cardigan?

http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...e&isBigImage=&templateType=E&tabStyle=Reviews

i'm tempted but the reviews are iffy.


----------



## Needanotherbag

Isnt this the same as the Tutu tank?
http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...age=1+Bias+Ruffles+Racerback&_requestid=68172


----------



## ShoreGrl

^^I love it but I can't take the plunge based on the reviews.


----------



## TxGlam

Needanotherbag said:


> Isnt this the same as the Tutu tank?
> http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...age=1+Bias+Ruffles+Racerback&_requestid=68172



I have the Bias Ruffle tank in 3 colors and love it! I find it much more flattering than the tutu tank. I bought mine at Nordies back in October in ivory, blue and taupe and have gotten lots of use out of them. Only issue is that it is a little low cut so I had my mother shorten the straps a bit. I think I posted a pic a while back. TTS


----------



## TxGlam

I went a little nuts online and in store today...everyone needs to check out the stores for 2nd round markdowns!!
I think I spent a total of $900+ between online and in store today, and have a couple items on the way in the mail.....Ah, I may need an intervention ladies!

Online I ordered:

head in the clouds cardigan -- http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...tion=jump&search=true&parentid=SEARCH_RESULTS

Petal Shower top -- http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...tion=jump&search=true&parentid=SEARCH_RESULTS

Forever Garden tee - http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...tion=jump&search=true&parentid=SEARCH_RESULTS

Ice capped blouse - sized up this time around -  http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...tion=jump&search=true&parentid=SEARCH_RESULTS

and my 3rd wrapped in ruffles cardigan in beige--  http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...tion=jump&search=true&parentid=SEARCH_RESULTS

Some of the tops i wasn't crazy about when they were FP but I couldn't resist the sale prices, lol.

I'm pretty sure I'm not the only one who spent too much...what did y'all get? 

 Also added some fitting room pics - 

The blue cardi is not online yet. It was $88 and cute, but not a must have for me. 

The Claudine tee fit me better than the wind rippled tee but it is rather sheer. I decided to hold off for now but I'm sure I will end up buying the orange or ivory for layering. Excuse my outfit, I went straight to Anthro from the gym this morning.

The Solar star blouse will probably go on my sale wish list.. I tried my usual 0 and could only zip the side zipper half way, so if you are busty then size up. The bottom half is also pretty sheer.


----------



## Needanotherbag

Wow *TxGlam* you did go nuts, how fun!!!   How does the forever garden tee run?  Super cute!


----------



## Needanotherbag

TxGlam said:


> I have the Bias Ruffle tank in 3 colors and love it! I find it much more flattering than the tutu tank. I bought mine at Nordies back in October in ivory, blue and taupe and have gotten lots of use out of them. Only issue is that it is a little low cut so I had my mother shorten the straps a bit. I think I posted a pic a while back. TTS



If I needed to size up in the Tutu Tank, should I do it as well with the Bias Ruffle Tank?  TIA!


----------



## TxGlam

Needanotherbag said:


> If I needed to size up in the Tutu Tank, should I do it as well with the Bias Ruffle Tank?  TIA!



I just pulled both of out of my closet to compare and the Bias is wider and longer than the tutu so I would stick to your true size...don't hate me if I'm wrong  lol

Forgot to mention that the skirted peacoats were marked down to $49.99 so I had to buy both. I initially didn't love the fit on me when I bought it FP so I took it back, but for 50 bucks it's a steal!


----------



## TxGlam

Needanotherbag said:


> Wow *TxGlam* you did go nuts, how fun!!!   How does the forever garden tee run?  Super cute!



Runs a little big and it is low cut from what I remember when I tried it on?


----------



## Swanky

what's the name of that ruffly tee on the top row? Love it!

I was at SL an hour ago and didn't get anything.


----------



## natmk28

tx- I love that first cardi from the fitting room photos- too cute!

also- wow what a haul.

Im debating a few pieces- and have been all day (only to watch 2 go out of stock... yuck) the late afternoon pull over, the meridian top, circuitous cardi and the arras sweater coat

Im trying to keep the actual purchase count to two, and just can't pick!

though Im thinking about abandoning the sale all together and getting this off the tie rack blouse and maybe one of the above.....


----------



## TxGlam

^^ Swanky, it's this top and it's really cute on! http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...&templateType=&subCategoryId=CLOTHES-NEW-TOPS

WB was just putting it out on the floor along with the other two colors.....they had a ton of new stuff today EXCEPT for the vanilla bean blouse  Did you see it at SL? 
My mother wants to go to HPV in a little bit so I'm going with her...hoping they have the blouse there. 


Nat - tough choice! What's the weather like were you are living? Maybe that will help you narrow down between sweaters or some lighter?? 
I am in love with the new off the tie rack blouse, its gorg! I will wait to try it on in store to make sure the bust area fits. You can never go wrong with a grey cardi and I also like the meridian top (it looks like your style)...I saw the arras sweater coat on the sale rack today but it looked to overwhelming, but I do like the purple sweater too.

For anyone interested in the Recital Cardigan - it also comes in a barney purple in stores which I picked up today. I am waiting for the white to arrive any day now...uhhh snail mail?!


----------



## Needanotherbag

TxGlam said:


> I just pulled both of out of my closet to compare and the Bias is wider and longer than the tutu so I would stick to your true size...don't hate me if I'm wrong  lol
> 
> Forgot to mention that the skirted peacoats were marked down to $49.99 so I had to buy both. I initially didn't love the fit on me when I bought it FP so I took it back, but for 50 bucks it's a steal!



Thanks TxGlam, I'll stick with my usual size then...the Tutu was just a smidge too tight, so if the Bias is just a little bigger, then my usual size will work out just fine.


----------



## YaYa3

*swanky,* is the anthropologie at highland park village a good one?  i'm coming to dallas next week, but won't have time to go to SL.  gotta do some CL shopping, too!!


----------



## Swanky

You can't come to mine!?  Which day are you going?  I prefer North Park over HPV, but TXGlam likes HPV pretty well.


----------



## Swanky

Thanks!
No, I didn't see the vanilla bean @ SL today, but the girls were in a tizzy re-doing all the displays so I bet a lot of new stuff will be out tomorrow.



TxGlam said:


> ^^ Swanky, it's this top and it's really cute on! http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...&templateType=&subCategoryId=CLOTHES-NEW-TOPS
> 
> WB was just putting it out on the floor along with the other two colors.....they had a ton of new stuff today EXCEPT for the vanilla bean blouse  Did you see it at SL?
> My mother wants to go to HPV in a little bit so I'm going with her...hoping they have the blouse there.
> 
> 
> Nat - tough choice! What's the weather like were you are living? Maybe that will help you narrow down between sweaters or some lighter??
> I am in love with the new off the tie rack blouse, its gorg! I will wait to try it on in store to make sure the bust area fits. You can never go wrong with a grey cardi and I also like the meridian top (it looks like your style)...I saw the arras sweater coat on the sale rack today but it looked to overwhelming, but I do like the purple sweater too.
> 
> For anyone interested in the Recital Cardigan - it also comes in a barney purple in stores which I picked up today. I am waiting for the white to arrive any day now...uhhh snail mail?!


----------



## YaYa3

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> You can't come to mine!?  Which day are you going?  I prefer North Park over HPV, but TXGlam likes HPV pretty well.



i'm flying in monday and meeting my twin sister there.  i think we'll be there until wednesday, thursday at the latest, so we have a lot to cover in just a few days!  we'll definitely be at NP, so we'll try that one, too.  thanks!  (if you're going to be around, maybe we'll see you at NP!)


----------



## Swanky

oh fun!  Enjoy!  I love when my sis visits me from OK


----------



## sammieee

http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro/catalog/productdetail.jsp?subCategoryId=&id=913674&catId=CLOTHES-NEW-SWEATERS&pushId=CLOTHES-NEW-SWEATERS&popId=CLOTHES-NEW&sortProperties=&navCount=45&navAction=middle&fromCategoryPage=true&selectedProductSize=&selectedProductSize1=&color=040&colorName=BLUE&isSubcategory=&isProduct=true&isBigImage=&templateType=templateA&tabStyle=Reviews

Does anyone have the Rain Pools Cardigan or seen it in the stores yet?  I want to eventually buy this in the blue and black colors, just haven't seen them yet and don't want to order on-line because my store seems to get snippy if I do on-line returns


----------



## cjy

TxGlam said:


> ^^ Swanky, it's this top and it's really cute on! http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...&templateType=&subCategoryId=CLOTHES-NEW-TOPS
> 
> WB was just putting it out on the floor along with the other two colors.....they had a ton of new stuff today EXCEPT for the vanilla bean blouse  Did you see it at SL?
> My mother wants to go to HPV in a little bit so I'm going with her...hoping they have the blouse there.
> 
> Nat - tough choice! What's the weather like were you are living? Maybe that will help you narrow down between sweaters or some lighter??
> I am in love with the new off the tie rack blouse, its gorg! I will wait to try it on in store to make sure the bust area fits. You can never go wrong with a grey cardi and I also like the meridian top (it looks like your style)...I saw the arras sweater coat on the sale rack today but it looked to overwhelming, but I do like the purple sweater too.
> 
> For anyone interested in the Recital Cardigan - it also comes in a barney purple in stores which I picked up today. I am waiting for the white to arrive any day now...uhhh snail mail?!


I am in love with this top! I am worried that I may be too old for it though....would you wear it at 49 for just casual???? Be honest. I want this color too.


----------



## Love my Tanos

http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro/catalog/productdetail.jsp?id=010008&navAction=jump&search=true&parentid=SEARCH_RESULTS

Has anyone bought this trench? I tried it on yesterday and it's gorgeous. The reviews are right, the online pic really doesn't do it justice. The collar is ruched a bit and the interior lining is a gorgeous little floral pattern. I'm torn about buying it - where I live, it's not a "must have" but I want it sooo much and I think it would make a great staple piece. 

Funny thing happened - when I came out of the dressing room, there was a girl there with her pit-bull type dog on a leash   Everyone in the store was pretending they didn't see it and was staying waaay back. I guess she had a return to make & didn't want to leave him in the car...the dog didn't act too impressed with what Anthro had to offer. Then again it was a male!


----------



## TxGlam

cjy said:


> I am in love with this top! I am worried that I may be too old for it though....would you wear it at 49 for just casual???? Be honest. I want this color too.



Absolutely! I think it would great on anyone..my mom is in her 50s and I can definitely see her wear this top with skinny jeans and a cardi. 
It's $10 cheaper online than in stores I just noticed, hate when they do that. If I remember correctly this sold out online before and now they restocked and added the new coral pink. I want that one too!

Sammiee I haven't seen it in stores yet.


----------



## cjy

^ Thanks!! I just think it is so cute!!!!


----------



## Swanky

this is another "new arrival" w/ OLD reviews - from Sept.
Seriously, they had to have found a long lost storage unit{?} LOL!




sammieee said:


> http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro/catalog/productdetail.jsp?subCategoryId=&id=913674&catId=CLOTHES-NEW-SWEATERS&pushId=CLOTHES-NEW-SWEATERS&popId=CLOTHES-NEW&sortProperties=&navCount=45&navAction=middle&fromCategoryPage=true&selectedProductSize=&selectedProductSize1=&color=040&colorName=BLUE&isSubcategory=&isProduct=true&isBigImage=&templateType=templateA&tabStyle=Reviews
> 
> Does anyone have the Rain Pools Cardigan or seen it in the stores yet?  I want to eventually buy this in the blue and black colors, just haven't seen them yet and don't want to order on-line because my store seems to get snippy if I do on-line returns


----------



## klj

TxGlam said:


> Absolutely! I think it would great on anyone..my mom is in her 50s and I can definitely see her wear this top with skinny jeans and a cardi.
> It's $10 cheaper online than in stores I just noticed, hate when they do that. If I remember correctly this sold out online before and now they restocked and added the new coral pink. I want that one too!
> 
> Sammiee I haven't seen it in stores yet.


 
*Tx*..do you think the top is TTS..I read a few posts that says it runs big.
I am usually a small most of the time...is this one to size down because its flowy?  Thanks!


----------



## TxGlam

klj said:


> *Tx*..do you think the top is TTS..I read a few posts that says it runs big.
> I am usually a small most of the time...is this one to size down because its flowy?  Thanks!



Yes, I think you could probably size down to an XS if you aren't too busty (bigger than a D). I bought an XS and I def have extra room since it is stretchy. I will attach a front and side view to show you the extra room in the back. 

I finally received part of my online order today, the zigzags & zinnias tee and the pratia tank.

The zigzags tee fits a bit loose but I did not have an issue with the neckline being too low. Not my fave top but it's cute enough to keep for those summer days were I just wanna throw on a cute tee, skinnies and flats/flip flops. 

The Pratia tank arrived twisted up in a small bag so it was a wrinkly twisted mess when I opened it, but I guess it's supposed to be this way? It runs big, the arm holes are too large and it does nothing for my shape due to the bubble hem(which I didn't really notice until I had ordered it)..the flowers are cute but a little over the top IMO. I may try it under a cardi tomorrow but will more than likely return it.  I would size down if anyone orders it.


LOL @ _Swanky_, I think they just order more if the item is popular like they did with the fall wind rippled tee and now the chiffonade top, etc..


----------



## TxGlam

Has anyone seen this jacket in stores (*Swanky*-does SL have this, I'm going tomorrow night)? I've been looking for it for a while but have not come across it. Reviews say it runs really small so I want to try it on first.

http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...ue&isBigImage=&templateType=&tabStyle=Reviews


----------



## Swanky

I never browse the jackets, but I think I actually saw that yesterday.


----------



## missbanff

cjy said:


> I am in love with this top! I am worried that I may be too old for it though....would you wear it at 49 for just casual???? Be honest. I want this color too.



No way!! I think it'd be great-it looks like a timeless piece to me. GO for it!


----------



## klj

TxGlam said:


> Has anyone seen this jacket in stores (*Swanky*-does SL have this, I'm going tomorrow night)? I've been looking for it for a while but have not come across it. Reviews say it runs really small so I want to try it on first.
> 
> http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...ue&isBigImage=&templateType=&tabStyle=Reviews


 
Thanks for the above pics!
..this is a super cute jacket..but I haven't see it yet in my store...or that I'm aware of...lots of places to look!


----------



## Needanotherbag

cjy said:


> I am in love with this top! I am worried that I may be too old for it though....would you wear it at 49 for just casual???? Be honest. I want this color too.



No way are you too old for that top.  Honestly there isnt much in Anthro that I think you would be too old for.  The last time I was in the store, there were women in their 60's rocking lots of cute tops!


----------



## cjy

^ Thanks!!!!! I just ordered it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## simbadog

Have my fellow Anthro addicts been here?  http://effortlessanthropologie.blogspot.com/

I have just spent the past hour on it!!!  (I did a search and nothing came up)  (ALSO, Swanky, is it ok to post this here?  It is not my blog, I ran across it)


----------



## biggestbaglover

^^^I LOVE that blog! I always check this thread and that blog for reviews on the clothing....I have spent a TON of money in the last month!


----------



## TxGlam

^^Glad you got it CJY!

^Yep I also check out that blog on a daily basis but Chloe from the Chloe Conspiracy is my fave! I looove her style. I've seen her post on here a few times.


----------



## Needanotherbag

I like that anthro blog as well, but same as TxGlam, Chloe is my absolute favorite - I get a lot of ideas from her blog, besides the fact that her posts make me smile, she's got a great sense of humor.  Anthroholic is another of my faves when needing modeling pics.


----------



## Swanky

simbadog said:


> Have my fellow Anthro addicts been here?  http://effortlessanthropologie.blogspot.com/
> 
> I have just spent the past hour on it!!!  (I did a search and nothing came up)  (ALSO, Swanky, is it ok to post this here?  It is not my blog, I ran across it)



 members just aren't allowed to advertise their own blogs.


----------



## TxGlam

Needanotherbag said:


> I like that anthro blog as well, but same as TxGlam, Chloe is my absolute favorite - I get a lot of ideas from her blog, besides the fact that her posts make me smile, she's got a great sense of humor.  Anthroholic is another of my faves when needing modeling pics.



Oh ya, I like Anthroholic too for fitting room reviews, etc. But Chloe rocks for sure! She is hilarious, witty & I love her more contemporary style, especially when it comes to "romantic"pieces if you will...


----------



## missbanff

^^Another Chloe fan here! I read her daily.


----------



## simbadog

Can you post the address for Chloe's blog?  How exciting!!!


----------



## simbadog

Duh, nevermind.  A quick google search pulled it up!


----------



## missbanff

For anyone who's interested: the splash-of-color cardi is still available and it's marked to $39.95!!


----------



## ehc2010

I went to my local anthro today, and tried on some new and old clothes. 

I'm surprised I liked the balletomane top (first one), but nothing else really caught my eye.


----------



## ehc2010

more, both sale items.


----------



## friday13bride

hi 
Anyone have this??? 


 its the "to-and-fro skirt"
I bought it a few days ago. reminded me so much of 'Sex and the City'. I have no idea what top to pair it with..any suggestions???
I don't know if Im keeping it...I think it makes my butt  look HUGE

thanks!!


----------



## natmk28

^^ I dont have it but I like it! I would pair it with something really simple on top- like a solid black or dark grey top tucked into it, with some sparkly earrings. 

or you could do an ivory top tucked in topped with a black or grey cardi, belted.


----------



## TxGlam

I was in Swanky's hood today and checked out her anthro for new arrivals and to return the pratia tank. Here are some pics of the new arrivals I tried on...let me know if you have any fit questions


----------



## TxGlam

continued..


----------



## missbanff

ehc2010 said:


> more, both sale items.


 

How is the Noisette t IRL?


----------



## Mrs. SR

*TxGlam* I just bought the white linen-like cardigan that you are wearing in one of your pictures. (ugh, I have got to learn how to bring a photo forward from someone's post) Bottom left-- the one that has three hooks in front. On me it looked better with just the top hook done-- probably because of those Christmas pounds again. Will you wear it with all three hooks?


----------



## TxGlam

Mrs. SR said:


> *TxGlam* I just bought the white linen-like cardigan that you are wearing in one of your pictures. (ugh, I have got to learn how to bring a photo forward from someone's post) Bottom left-- the one that has three hooks in front. On me it looked better with just the top hook done-- probably because of those Christmas pounds again. Will you wear it with all three hooks?



Hi! I didn't get the white cardi because I didn't love the way it fit on me. I would wear it whichever way it looks best on you, regardless of how many hooks are attached to the cardi.


----------



## klj

^^That cardi is super cute..what was the name of it?


----------



## annemerrick

You see....I am going to have to stop coming to this thread!  It prompted me to check out the website, where there were numerous things that made my hear beat faster.....then I come here and see all the pics which makes me want to head to the mall!  I have to stop looking at this thread!!!


----------



## TxGlam

annemerrick said:


> You see....I am going to have to stop coming to this thread!  It prompted me to check out the website, where there were numerous things that made my hear beat faster.....then I come here and see all the pics which makes me want to head to the mall!  I have to stop looking at this thread!!!



That's too funny! What are u thinking about getting??


----------



## TxGlam

klj said:


> ^^That cardi is super cute..what was the name of it?



Not sure didn't see it on the site...


----------



## outtacontrol

TxGlam said:


> continued..



TX you are my favorite part of this thread! I love how you model for us, it's so much easier than just seeing a picture on the website for those of us who aren't close to anthro.. just wanna say thanks! and keep em comin!

None of the new arrivals have wowed me thus far..


----------



## thespianmonsalv

I love that white cardi and the striped shirt!


----------



## Needanotherbag

outtacontrol said:


> TX you are my favorite part of this thread! I love how you model for us, it's so much easier than just seeing a picture on the website for those of us who aren't close to anthro.. just wanna say thanks! and keep em comin!



ITA!  Between *TxGlam*'s modeling pics and *Swanky*'s fit recommendations, I usually can walk into Anthro and know exactly how things are going to fit, and what I dont even need to try on.  Thanks ladies!!!


----------



## ehc2010

missbanff said:


> How is the Noisette t IRL?


 
I think the sleeves and torso are too long and boxy. I didn't like it.


----------



## Swanky

I went today and bought the JBrand leggings in sable!   WB had a much better selection to me than SL.  What did you think TX?

I loved this:
http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...true&isProduct=true&isBigImage=&templateType=
you have to see it in person, the detail on the sleeves is unexpeted and jazzes up a daily basic tee.

http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...oduct=true&isBigImage=&templateType=templateA
tried this on and am actually surprised I didn't buy it 

does anyone have the Hot Chill Wrap? There's no reviews:
http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...ry=&isProduct=true&isBigImage=&templateType=E

I bought the noisette on sale today, I love it, LOL! Really, all of the reviews depend on your body type.
I'm top heavy and it was flattering on me.  Not too clingy, but not boxy on me.


----------



## TxGlam

outtacontrol said:


> TX you are my favorite part of this thread! I love how you model for us, it's so much easier than just seeing a picture on the website for those of us who aren't close to anthro.. just wanna say thanks! and keep em comin!
> 
> None of the new arrivals have wowed me thus far..



Thanks you are too sweet outtacontrol! I'm very glad to 
help, everyone in this thread is just wonderful! You betcha I will keep em comin!

Thank you too NAB! I'm so glad swanky started this thread!


----------



## TxGlam

^Oh good, glad you finally found those jeggings! I thought Sl had a good selection but I wasn't crazy about the new arrivals..I'm still looking for several tops that are online.. Since you think WB has more, I will have to go tomorrow for sure! I tried on the rain pools cardi too but passed for now..I think I finally have enough sweaters and cardigans to hold me over till next fall...(I think?? Lol)

By the way, I received my order from Tuesday in record time- 3 days! I just thought I'd share bc I was rather surprised ha!


----------



## kookycookie

Just want to show off my Fireside Cardi in Beige (also have it in Red) that I JUST LOVE!!! So warm and cozy. Top is also from Anthro from last year.. LOVE ANTHROPOLOGIE! 

TxGlam - lovin' that City Garden Cardi on you!


----------



## klj

kookycookie said:


> Just want to show off my Fireside Cardi in Beige (also have it in Red) that I JUST LOVE!!! So warm and cozy. Top is also from Anthro from last year.. LOVE ANTHROPOLOGIE!
> 
> TxGlam - lovin' that City Garden Cardi on you!




Love it...Love your mattie too!


----------



## Mrs. SR

*kookycookie* very cute and cozy.


----------



## YaYa3

*swanky,* what is WB and where is it???!!


----------



## Swanky

The Shops of Willow Bend, right up the tollway.  It's an upscale mall, but VERY quiet.  Has NM & SAKS.


----------



## Needanotherbag

kookycookie said:


> Just want to show off my Fireside Cardi in Beige (also have it in Red) that I JUST LOVE!!! So warm and cozy. Top is also from Anthro from last year.. LOVE ANTHROPOLOGIE!
> 
> TxGlam - lovin' that City Garden Cardi on you!



You look adorable!  I have the Fireside in red, and I also love it, and get tons of compliments on it.  Loving your bag too!


----------



## TxGlam

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> The Shops of Willow Bend, right up the tollway.  It's an upscale mall, but VERY quiet.  Has NM & SAKS.



The Saks is rather pathetic at WB IMO


----------



## YaYa3

do the saks and nm at WB have CLs, *swanks?*


----------



## Swanky

^^I agree!

Yes, the NM @ WB has a good selection of CL/s, but NP has *THE* best selection!!  Best shoe dept of any NM I've been to really.
WB's is good though.


----------



## YaYa3

^oh, great!  thanks, *swanky.*


----------



## annemerrick

TxGlam said:


> That's too funny! What are u thinking about getting??


 
Probably my most favorite is the below cardigan....I love it....and it is not too expensive.  I also like the lace top...but not $300 worth of like!!!

http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...=true&isProduct=true&isBigImage=&templateType=

http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...=true&isProduct=true&isBigImage=&templateType=


----------



## missbanff

I can totally see you in so many of these outfits, Anne!


----------



## Zombie Girl

ehc2010 said:


> I went to my local anthro today, and tried on some new and old clothes.
> 
> I'm surprised I liked the balletomane top (first one), but nothing else really caught my eye.



*I love this top and it looks great on you!  Thanks for all of the mod pics.*

*I just noticed the Settling Petals Cardi in the background.  I LOVE IT!  Did you take any pics of it?


----------



## outtacontrol

Almost hubby and I were at the national bridal show in T.O today when we were done I wanted to stop by anthro and grab another candle... They had more rediculous sales! 

has anyone tried on the vines & buds cardi? it's online but my store didn't have any 

http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...true&isProduct=true&isBigImage=&templateType=

Snowscape top $59.00 & the Last Rose Cardi $79


----------



## biggestbaglover

^^^I have the Vines and Buds cardi. We don't have Anthro in Vancouver so I ordered it online...one of the BEST purchases I have ever made. Really super soft and SOOO flattering. I have worn it 3 times in the last 2 weeks and have gotten compliments all day long each time I wore it. Totally worth the exorbitant shipping fees and duty/taxes that I paid on it. I LOVE it!!!!


----------



## TxGlam

outtacontrol said:


> Almost hubby and I were at the national bridal show in T.O today when we were done I wanted to stop by anthro and grab another candle... They had more rediculous sales!
> 
> has anyone tried on the vines & buds cardi? it's online but my store didn't have any
> 
> http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...true&isProduct=true&isBigImage=&templateType=
> 
> Snowscape top $59.00 & the Last Rose Cardi $79



I have both the snowscape and last rose cardi which I just *LOVE*!!

Haven't tried the vines and buds cardi but saw it on the store mgr before and looked cute!

Today's purchases:

I finally got the spotlights tank (it is backordered online till 3/30!!) in XS

http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...true&isProduct=true&isBigImage=&templateType=

and had to order the Gentle Waves Shell in store b/c they were out of size 0 (got free shipping since I ordered in store).

http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...true&isProduct=true&isBigImage=&templateType=

My iphone froze up during my shopping trip so i couldnt take any pics 

The off the tie rack blouse was sold out in 0 as well, so bummed I didn't get to try it. The smallest size I saw was a 6! http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...p?id=013179&parentid=QUICKSHOP&navAction=jump


----------



## biggestbaglover

Oooh...I just got my Spotlights tank in the mail yesterday. It's SO cute. What did you think Tx?


----------



## TxGlam

I think it's really cute but I had a hard time deciding between a XS and Small. It runs a little small but sizing up made the arm holes too wide so my bra was showing. I ended up picking up the XS. I also had to ask them to check the back for another XS b/c the one on the floor had a lot more green than blue, so I picked one with more blue pattern. Now I'm wondering if I should have gone with the Small in case it shrinks... How do you like it?


----------



## biggestbaglover

I agree that it runs a bit small. My issue was with length as I found it much shorter than I am used to. I am 5'8 and a true size small in all of their stuff except for the odd top where I may be an xs. Of course, I live in Vancouver and we don't have an Anthropologie here so I am unable to try on different sizes. I do kind of wish that I had ordered it in the M to compensate for the length but I am afraid that it would have been too big in the chest as I am quite small up top. Otherwise, I think it is adorable!


----------



## Zombie Girl

*Does anyone have mod pics of the Settling Petals cardi?  I ordered 2 - Gray, Tan, and was just wondering about the fit and feel.
TIA!*


----------



## ehc2010

Zombie Girl said:


> *I love this top and it looks great on you!  Thanks for all of the mod pics.*
> 
> *I just noticed the Settling Petals Cardi in the background.  I LOVE IT!  Did you take any pics of it?



I did, but I hated it so much on me that I couldn't bear to take a photo! The frills were just too much around the shoulder. Sorry!


----------



## Zombie Girl

Oh no - now I am scared.:wondering  I ordered two of them!ush:



ehc2010 said:


> I did, but I hated it so much on me that I couldn't bear to take a photo! The frills were just too much around the shoulder. Sorry!


----------



## Needanotherbag

Zombie Girl said:


> *Does anyone have mod pics of the Settling Petals cardi?  I ordered 2 - Gray, Tan, and was just wondering about the fit and feel.
> TIA!*



Now worries on this sweater  - fits TTS and its quite lovely.  I paid full price and no regrets   I want the tan now.


----------



## TxGlam

It didn't work on me either...it kind of swallowed me. I saw another lady try on the red and it looked great on her. Just depends on your body type and height.


----------



## ShoreGrl

My Anthro had SO much good stuff today.  It was really overwhelming, I could have spent hours there.

I got this cardi which has like 10 different ways to wear it:

http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro/catalog/productdetail.jsp?id=913698&navAction=jump&search=true&parentid=SEARCH_RESULTS

http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro/catalog/productdetail.jsp?subCategoryId=&id=913758&catId=CLOTHES-KNITSTEES-PRINTED&pushId=CLOTHES-KNITSTEES-PRINTED&popId=CLOTHES-KNITSTEES&sortProperties=&navCount=305&navAction=middle&fromCategoryPage=true&selectedProductSize=&selectedProductSize1=&color=009&colorName=BLACK MOTIF&isSubcategory=&isProduct=true&isBigImage=&templateType=

http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...true&isProduct=true&isBigImage=&templateType=


http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro/catalog/productdetail.jsp?subCategoryId=CLOTHES-KNITSTEES-DRAPED&id=010015&catId=CLOTHES-KNITSTEES&pushId=CLOTHES-KNITSTEES&popId=CLOTHES&sortProperties=&navCount=50&navAction=top&fromCategoryPage=true&selectedProductSize=&selectedProductSize1=&color=005&colorName=DARK GREY&isSubcategory=true&isProduct=true&isBigImage=&templateType=

After coming home and looking online I want to go back for more. LOL


----------



## cjy

^ great picks!!!


----------



## klj

I would so buy this(winding road tank) if I knew the ruffles didn't stick out alot..wondering if it makes it annoying if you have a chest..I personally haven't tried it on in the store yet..
http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...true&isProduct=true&isBigImage=&templateType=


----------



## Needanotherbag

*klj *- I'm going to see if my store has it tomorrow and give it a try.  I'll let you know how it goes.


----------



## klj

^^ Thanks!
I have a return that I might bring back and check on it myself too...but I'm still interested in your review!


----------



## natmk28

klj said:


> I would so buy this(winding road tank) if I knew the ruffles didn't stick out alot..wondering if it makes it annoying if you have a chest..I personally haven't tried it on in the store yet..
> http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...true&isProduct=true&isBigImage=&templateType=



I like that top a lot- I tried it on a week or two ago, didn't buy it, but I think I'm going back for it. I have a tiny chest though. But I think I saw a review on a blog (sorry I forget which one) where the reviewer had a larger chest and it looked lovely on her!


----------



## TxGlam

Klj I have the winding roads tank in white and really like it.. Think I posted it on here previously. I plan on getting at least on other color. It's a little snug in xs for me but the length is great.


----------



## klj

I like the length too...but sometimes ruffles make me feel "thicker" and I hate that ..it just depends on how they lay.
Thanks!


----------



## ShoreGrl

Klj-I just bought the winding road tank yesterday.  I'm fairly small busted (34b) but it lays really nicely on my chest.  No bunching at all.  The ruffles don't stick out and add bulk at all.  It's a really great top.


----------



## Zombie Girl

OK, that makes me feel better.  I hate how slow Anthro can be sometimes!  I am still waiting on my orders...



Needanotherbag said:


> Now worries on this sweater  - fits TTS and its quite lovely.  I paid full price and no regrets   I want the tan now.


----------



## nannity

outtacontrol said:


> Almost hubby and I were at the national bridal show in T.O today when we were done I wanted to stop by anthro and grab another candle... They had more rediculous sales!
> 
> has anyone tried on the vines & buds cardi? it's online but my store didn't have any
> 
> http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...true&isProduct=true&isBigImage=&templateType=
> 
> Snowscape top $59.00 & the Last Rose Cardi $79



Ok... guess what u have done....
you posted the pic of the last rose cardigan that I somehow never noticed before.  Now I want it but it is all sold out.  Argggggggggggg..


----------



## TxGlam

nannity said:


> Ok... guess what u have done....
> you posted the pic of the last rose cardigan that I somehow never noticed before.  Now I want it but it is all sold out.  Argggggggggggg..


Try to track it down!! I got mine several months ago and wore it a lot this winter. Its cute and cool at the same time, love it!


----------



## nannity

TxGlam said:


> Try to track it down!! I got mine several months ago and wore it a lot this winter. Its cute and cool at the same time, love it!


 
I did!  I posted on their facebook and they found one in Houston!!!
I just called and paid for it!
OMG OMG I am so excited!  
All I need to do now is wait for it to be here and hope it will fit.  I got a size small.  I am usually prefer size S but alot of their XS fit me, and some M fit me too.


----------



## klj

^^^ What does it look like?


----------



## nannity

klj said:


> ^^^ What does it look like?



here


----------



## klj

^^Super cute!


----------



## TxGlam

nannity said:


> I did!  I posted on their facebook and they found one in Houston!!!
> I just called and paid for it!
> OMG OMG I am so excited!
> All I need to do now is wait for it to be here and hope it will fit.  I got a size small.  I am usually prefer size S but alot of their XS fit me, and some M fit me too.


That's great! I didn't know they did that on FB. I think the small will fit you just fine. I have an XS but tried on the Small as well and it was only a little bit wider, really not by much and the length is the same...cropped. So glad you found it


----------



## TxGlam

TxGlam said:


> I love the rose moto jacket and had to show yall the J crew                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                               Wool pleated-silk chimera jacket, its gorge!



Nannity - Here is the last rose cardi on me back from October...
have you seen it in person? You can wear the collar different ways which is fun too.


----------



## nannity

TxGlam said:


> Nannity - Here is the last rose cardi on me back from October...
> have you seen it in person? You can wear the collar different ways which is fun too.



it looks so cute on you : )))
I was about to ask you for mod but didn't wanna bother you too much : )
thanks for the pic : )

It does look a little short though : )  but as I remember I am shorter than you..  I m barely 5' 1"  :~~ 
so the length shouldn't bug me .. hopefully


----------



## TxGlam

I think it will look great on you!! I love that it's cropped, looks a little bit more edgy.


----------



## Zombie Girl

CONGRATS on finding your Cardi *nannity*!!  I didn't know they would help you out on facebook.  That is so cool!!



nannity said:


> I did!  I posted on their facebook and they found one in Houston!!!
> I just called and paid for it!
> OMG OMG I am so excited!
> All I need to do now is wait for it to be here and hope it will fit.  I got a size small.  I am usually prefer size S but alot of their XS fit me, and some M fit me too.


----------



## Needanotherbag

I tried on a bunch of stuff today and all seemed blah to me.  For *klj* (I think it was you?) I tried the winding roads tank - wasnt excited about it at all - was a boxy fiit and shorter than I"d like.  The ruffles on it don't make you look bigger up top, but what it did for me was make things look lopsided, if you know what I mean. Not a good look for me LOL!


----------



## outtacontrol

nannity said:


> Ok... guess what u have done....
> you posted the pic of the last rose cardigan that I somehow never noticed before.  Now I want it but it is all sold out.  Argggggggggggg..



Nannity! I'm so glad that you found one! I agree with TX its adorable & edgy! I just read your post and quickly checked on ebay for you to give you some links.. there is a L & S but so glad you found one! you won't be dissapointed 

This is by far my fav thread in tPF (and the jcrew one)


----------



## klj

Needanotherbag said:


> I tried on a bunch of stuff today and all seemed blah to me.  For *klj* (I think it was you?) I tried the winding roads tank - wasnt excited about it at all - was a boxy fiit and shorter than I"d like.  The ruffles on it don't make you look bigger up top, but what it did for me was make things look lopsided, if you know what I mean. Not a good look for me LOL!




Lol..yep it was me....thanks~all good info to know!


----------



## TxGlam

I'm going to anthro tomorrow. Does anybody have any fitting room pic requests? 

This is my fave thread too outtacontrol! It's also great bc it keeps 
e distracted and often away from the Chanel forum ... Leaves more to spend on clothes! Ha! Not so wise either when I think about it


----------



## SuLi

I'm dying to go see if my local stores (I think we have four in the DC area now) have the Sail-The-Seven V-Neck (http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...true&isProduct=true&isBigImage=&templateType=) and Tandem Jump Blouse (http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...true&isProduct=true&isBigImage=&templateType=).  I have not been in Anthro in a really long time!  Have any of you seen these tops in stores or tried them on?


----------



## outtacontrol

TxGlam said:


> I'm going to anthro tomorrow. *Does anybody have any fitting room pic requests? *
> 
> This is my fave thread too outtacontrol! It's also great bc it keeps
> e distracted and often away from the Chanel forum ... Leaves more to spend on clothes! Ha! Not so wise either when I think about it



Me! the vines and buds cardi!! Thanks TX!


----------



## TxGlam

^I will def look for it!

Shoot there are so many new arrivals today that I must have!!!


----------



## outtacontrol

^ it will be so hard to chose! you look fab in everything!

Hurry back so we can be enabled! lol


----------



## Needanotherbag

TxGlam said:


> I'm going to anthro tomorrow. Does anybody have any fitting room pic requests?
> 
> This is my fave thread too outtacontrol! It's also great bc it keeps
> e distracted and often away from the Chanel forum ... Leaves more to spend on clothes! Ha! Not so wise either when I think about it



If your store has the Look Sharp Tunic I'd love to see a pic - it looks adorable, but could possibly look maternity, and it wasnt in my store yesterday...

http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...mCategoryPage=true&navCount=95&isProduct=true


----------



## Needanotherbag

Also, the sun grown tank

http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...&templateType=&subCategoryId=CLOTHES-NEW-TOPS

And the Defying Gravity Tank
http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...CategoryPage=true&navCount=165&isProduct=true

Cant wait to hear how your shopping trip goes!


----------



## missbanff

Needanotherbag said:


> If your store has the Look Sharp Tunic I'd love to see a pic - it looks adorable, but could possibly look maternity, and it wasnt in my store yesterday...
> 
> http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...mCategoryPage=true&navCount=95&isProduct=true


 

Adorable! I really like this one. Did you read the (1) person's review "I don't like button down tops"......um, then why did you try this one on?


----------



## Needanotherbag

^^^I know, strange review huh?  But I am loving that green color for spring!!!


----------



## cjy

OMG I just saw this and I think I must own it.


----------



## outtacontrol

cjy said:


> OMG I just saw this and I think I must own it.




That's cute! but I also read your signature so... SLAP!!   LOL


----------



## cjy

^ thanks!!!!!!


----------



## klj

I love this!..and want it... I know you tried it on *tx*....did this seem long enough or more cropped/shorter in the front?
http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...true&isProduct=true&isBigImage=&templateType=

Thanks!!


----------



## TxGlam

Okay I made it back with _only _3 purchases  I didn't really come across many of the new arrivals items that popped up on the web site this morning... go figure, too soon... I guess!

I have to head to the gym and then grab dinner with a friend so i will post the fitting room pics really quick. Let me know if you have questions, I will answer tonight 

OuttaControl - I only found a vines and bud cardi in an XL so I didn't try it on...sowwy! I will look again tomorrow if I go to another Anthro.

NAB- as mentioned above, those new items have not arrived yet...boo 

The Bayeux lace top is TTS although a bit short, so it would work best for someone with a short torso. I hate that they didnt continue the lace on the back side, it's jersey instead. 

Loved the fit of the _Blueberry _top, the fabric is smooth and stretchy yet holds it's shape very well. I believe I tried a 0 which pulled below the arms a bit. I will try a size 2 next time and if I still like it then Imay buy it, not crazy about the price though.

I bought the Bouquet of Stripes top, can't go wrong with navy/white stripes for spring. 

I was so annoyed with the buttons in the back of the _both sides top_ that I forgot to take a pic of the front. I would size up if you are chesty as it was pulling at the sides quite a bit for me.


_Dollops _of cream top was very low cut on me and the 0 was very tight in the chest area, it is also quite sheer. It sort of looked trashy on me...ha, great!


----------



## TxGlam

I liked the fit of the _Feathery _Tank but I was suprised that the tank was made of slub material not jersey. It was a little sheer and immediately stretched out a bit after I took it off. The XS was a little loose on me and the arms were a little big too. I think I may buy it regardless because the neckline is pretty.

The green top is the Hourglass Surplice top, wasn't crazy about the fit because it was too clingy. 

I loved the fit of the _Natty _Blazer so I had to get it, I can't resist cute, fitted, shrunken blazers. The online review is not good but I really liked the fit on me. It is very soft yet the collar pops if you want it too ( I like to partially pop it up for an edgier look and throw on a skinny belt). The XS if tight but that's how I like it. It's soft material so it stretches. I wouldn't recommend sizing up.


----------



## outtacontrol

Thanks for checkin for my anyways 

great pics and updates.. Thank you! Love the collar of the feathery tank & the blazer.

Do you remember the name of this top?


----------



## Needanotherbag

Great pics TxGlam - I tried most of those same tops on and felt the same way about them!  I did end up taking home the Feathery Tank, because the detailing around the neck is just so pretty, but I got it in the darker taupe color which wasnt as see thru, and am going to find I think a cream cardi to wear over it.

I"m so mad I didnt try on that blazer, I saw it, touched it and walked away because blazers never fit me right.  I may have to give it a shot, it looks so cute on you!!!


----------



## TxGlam

Woops my connection went down...here is the Vanilla Bean Blouse ...which was _not _as gorgeous as I has hoped  I did not like the sash around the waist at all because it was flimsy,  so it did not cover the elastic band on the front of the blouse...which made it look a little cheap IMO (not worth $128!). I tried on a 2 and it fit fine but I could probably wear my usual 0. I did like the length but overall it didn't do it for me completely...I *would *buy it on sale!

I also tried on this blazer but did not like it one bit, it felt stiff and awkward on. I thought it looked so cute on the model on the homepage. I'm surprised to see that the online reviews are positive...guess it just wasn't meant for me.

http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...true&isProduct=true&isBigImage=&templateType=


^^ OuttaControl - Welcome. I will def go tomorrow and look again if it's not pouring here as expected  It's called the Variegated Rosette Shirt.

^NAB- I should have tried the taupe or pink! I will next time for sure! I really love that blazer, it's not for everyone, but it fit me just right! Yay!

^^^^KLJ- From what I remember it was the same length all around, I think it  looks shorter online than IRL and it's not cropped.


----------



## ShoreGrl

Thanks for the reviews Tx!  I just added the Bouquet of Stripes top to my cart.  It's just too cute.  I'm disappointed to hear about the Vanilla Beans Blouse.  It's gorgeous but for that price the quality should be much better.


----------



## TxGlam

ShoreGrl said:


> Thanks for the reviews Tx!  I just added the Bouquet of Stripes top to my cart.  It's just too cute.  I'm disappointed to hear about the Vanilla Beans Blouse.  It's gorgeous but for that price the quality should be much better.



Good choice, I really like the striped top and will probably buy it in another color


----------



## ehc2010

TxGlam said:


> I liked the fit of the _Feathery _Tank but I was suprised that the tank was made of slub material not jersey. It was a little sheer and immediately stretched out a bit after I took it off. The XS was a little loose on me and the arms were a little big too. I think I may buy it regardless because the neckline is pretty.
> 
> The green top is the Hourglass Surplice top, wasn't crazy about the fit because it was too clingy.
> 
> I loved the fit of the _Natty _Blazer so I had to get it, I can't resist cute, fitted, shrunken blazers. The online review is not good but I really liked the fit on me. It is very soft yet the collar pops if you want it too ( I like to partially pop it up for an edgier look and throw on a skinny belt). The XS if tight but that's how I like it. It's soft material so it stretches. I wouldn't recommend sizing up.


 
That blazer ROCKS on you!!


----------



## outtacontrol

TxGlam said:


> Woops my connection went down...here is the Vanilla Bean Blouse ...which was _not _as gorgeous as I has hoped  I did not like the sash around the waist at all because it was flimsy,  so it did not cover the elastic band on the front of the blouse...which made it look a little cheap IMO (not worth $128!). I tried on a 2 and it fit fine but I could probably wear my usual 0. I did like the length but overall it didn't do it for me completely...I *would *buy it on sale!
> 
> I also tried on this blazer but did not like it one bit, it felt stiff and awkward on. I thought it looked so cute on the model on the homepage. I'm surprised to see that the online reviews are positive...guess it just wasn't meant for me.
> 
> http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...true&isProduct=true&isBigImage=&templateType=
> 
> 
> ^^ OuttaControl - Welcome. I will def go tomorrow and look again if it's not pouring here as expected  It's called the Variegated Rosette Shirt.
> 
> ^NAB- I should have tried the taupe or pink! I will next time for sure! I really love that blazer, it's not for everyone, but it fit me just right! Yay!
> 
> ^^^^KLJ- From what I remember it was the same length all around, I think it  looks shorter online than IRL and it's not cropped.



Oh that sucks about the vanilla bean blouse! when I looked at my store they had it tied so nicely - it covered that elastic waist part - but like I said, I didn't try it on.. oh well, it still looks nice on you I think! but it would be way better with a 'stiffer' sash.


----------



## TxGlam

SuLi said:


> I'm dying to go see if my local stores (I think we have four in the DC area now) have the Sail-The-Seven V-Neck (http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...true&isProduct=true&isBigImage=&templateType=) and Tandem Jump Blouse (http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...true&isProduct=true&isBigImage=&templateType=).  I have not been in Anthro in a really long time!  Have any of you seen these tops in stores or tried them on?


I've seen both tops in store but have only tried on the Tandem Jump Blouse which didn't work out for me. The 0 was too big on me.

^^Thank ehc!

^OC I think if I get my hands on it once it gets marked down, I will switch out the sash.


----------



## nannity

this thread is getting more and more dangerous to me
I can't even catch up on what I want and now I also want what other people want...


----------



## TxGlam

^ I know what you mean!!

I received my Modcloth dupe of the Anthro Burlapp Boutonniere Dress/Golden Cru Dress today and I am pleasantly surpised!! I love the colors, the silver has a nice sheen to it just like the anthro versions and the fit is much more comfortable than my golden cru dress! The only negative is that the dress is not lined but I can deal with that. For $55 its a steal! I'm so glad I ordered it when I saw Chloe's post 

Note* I just pulled it out of the box when I took this picture so this is pre-steaming..


----------



## Needanotherbag

Oh its adorable on you *TxGlam*!  I hesitated a bit too long after Chloe posted that, and missed out.


----------



## nannity

Look what I found at Anthro : )
Jacquard Gala Jacket $198 marked down to $20 !!! 
Moth Funneled folds cardigan also marked down to $20 !!!
I can't believe it : )


----------



## ShoreGrl

^^Holy cow! Way to go!

I was just in on Sunday but I had my youngest with me so I couldn't really go through the sale stuff.  I think I'll try again this Sunday all by myself.  Maybe I'll get lucky too!


----------



## cjy

nannity said:


> Look what I found at Anthro : )
> Jacquard Gala Jacket $198 marked down to $20 !!!
> Moth Funneled folds cardigan also marked down to $20 !!!
> I can't believe it : )


 DANG!!!!! How cute!!!


----------



## nannity

thank you guys : )
I am so happy : )
The jacket fits me perfectly but the sweater is so big.  I think I will move the buttons in a couple inches : )


----------



## Liya

*TxGlam* - Thanks for all of the modeling pics!!!


----------



## CoachGirl12

Wow Tx, that dress looks amazing on you, and what a great price!


----------



## fayden

this kinda makes me wanna hurl

http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...true&isProduct=true&isBigImage=&templateType=

LOL!


----------



## klj

fayden said:


> this kinda makes me wanna hurl
> 
> http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...true&isProduct=true&isBigImage=&templateType=
> 
> LOL!




Ha, ha..it makes me laugh! wth...??
I think the roses/ruffly things are out of hand on this one..no offense to anyone who might like it..


----------



## Needanotherbag

klj said:


> Ha, ha..it makes me laugh! wth...??
> I think the roses/ruffly things are out of hand on this one..no offense to anyone who might like it..



I personally wouldnt wear it, but I think it could be ok under a cardi so that the multitude of flowers are covered up...The flowers are in certain spots that I wouldnt really want them


----------



## klj

I agree..a sweater over it would play down some of them..I didn't notice the placement..** off to go look***


----------



## fayden

i guess it could look nice underneath a cardi but on its own it just makes you look like you're growing weird growths like a disease!


----------



## Zombie Girl

^^  I kind of like it in the 3rd pic in Beige - the catalog pic.  Might be cute under a cardi.

*nannity*, love your steals!  Wish there was an Anthro closer!!


----------



## ShoreGrl

It does kind of look like a bit much.  Although I bet someone here will buy it and then I'll fall in love and have to have it myself. **sigh**


----------



## nannity

fayden said:


> i guess it could look nice underneath a cardi but on its own it just makes you look like you're growing weird growths like a disease!



I totally agree with that : )
I thought it was my imagination.


----------



## Swanky

I'm w/ you! LOL!



fayden said:


> this kinda makes me wanna hurl
> 
> http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...true&isProduct=true&isBigImage=&templateType=
> 
> LOL!



I like this though!
http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...mCategoryPage=true&navCount=60&isProduct=true


----------



## Beach Bum

I like the tribal rhythym tank on the web site....and the unerring one


----------



## TxGlam

Liya said:


> *TxGlam* - Thanks for all of the modeling pics!!!


 Welcome 




CoachGirl12 said:


> Wow Tx, that dress looks amazing on you, and what a great price!



Thanks Coachgirl...so glad I ordered it right away since it sold out quickly!

The Gentle Waves Shirt finally arrived today which I ordered in store last week b/c they were sold out of my size. 

I got a 0 and I find it to still run a little big, especially the backside. I am not crazy about the elastic waist band on this one either (as with the vanilla bean blouse), because the sash slides down on me a bit  nd doesn't cover the elastic if I move. I may take it back since I'm not in love with it


----------



## outtacontrol

For all the Canadian girls out there... I just found out that if you call the nearest store to you.. they will take your order over the phone and ship right to your house!!! That way you don't have to pay in USD and can bypass the $30 shipping fee!! (local shipping applies) Just wanted to share with my Canadian Anthro addicts!!


----------



## raspberrycobble

SuLi said:


> I'm dying to go see if my local stores (I think we have four in the DC area now) have the Sail-The-Seven V-Neck (http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...true&isProduct=true&isBigImage=&templateType=) and Tandem Jump Blouse (http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...true&isProduct=true&isBigImage=&templateType=).  I have not been in Anthro in a really long time!  Have any of you seen these tops in stores or tried them on?




I tried on the tandem jump blouse. it runs big, but it looked so cute!!!! it's very comfy silk.


----------



## klj

I went to the store today and tried on a few things but only walked away with this but in the green which isn't online anymore:
http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...true&isProduct=true&isBigImage=&templateType=

It was really too cute to pass up..

Winding road tee looked terrible on me..tried the Unwinding cardi..looked bad.
Liked the Bouquet of stripes tee alot in the grey with red threading in the middle ..but the sleeve part was bugging me a bit..not sure if it was hitting in the right spot or not..its hard to explain.. so I'm thinking about it..anyone else have it?
http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...true&isProduct=true&isBigImage=&templateType=

ETA..I think you might have it *tx*  The small seems right but  there is some weird thing going on by the sleeves in the front..the medium gave me too much shirt up top and on my upper back so that didn't work..hmmmm...I really want it..darn it!!


I would love to know if anyone has tried this on(climbing cowlneck tee) and how you liked it..I love the purple color!!
http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...=true&isBigImage=&templateType=&tabStyle=Info


----------



## TxGlam

klj said:


> I went to the store today and tried on a few things but only walked away with this but in the green which isn't online anymore:
> http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...true&isProduct=true&isBigImage=&templateType=
> 
> It was really too cute to pass up..
> 
> Winding road tee looked terrible on me..tried the Unwinding cardi..looked bad.
> Liked the Bouquet of stripes tee alot in the grey with red threading in the middle ..but the sleeve part was bugging me a bit..not sure if it was hitting in the right spot or not..its hard to explain.. so I'm thinking about it..anyone else have it?
> http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...true&isProduct=true&isBigImage=&templateType=
> 
> ETA..I think you might have it *tx*  The small seems right but  there is some weird thing going on by the sleeves in the front..the medium gave me too much shirt up top and on my upper back so that didn't work..hmmmm...I really want it..darn it!!
> 
> http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...=true&isBigImage=&templateType=&tabStyle=Info



I have the green chiffonade shirt too and I'm thinking about wearing it tomorrow even though it's friggin cold here right now!

I'm not sure what you mean about the bouquet of stripes top because the sleeves don't bother me at all. Would it still bother you if you wore a cardi over it?


----------



## klj

TxGlam said:


> I have the green chiffonade shirt too and I'm thinking about wearing it tomorrow even though it's friggin cold here right now!
> 
> I'm not sure what you mean about the bouquet of stripes top because the sleeves don't bother me at all. Would it still bother you if you wore a cardi over it?



Did your sleeves sit just right on your arm/ shoulder or were they kind of wanting to sit lower..I have  a bit of slop in the front where the sleeve is and almost feel if I didn't have a tank underneath it would be low?? I dont know maybe I'm imagining an issue with it..I might have to try it again...maybe I got a "bad one"..and just need to try another.


----------



## cheburashka

I'm finally going to Anthro on Tuesday ! Sooooooooo excited, since I haven't been there forever.  Has anyone seen this dress in person ? 

http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...ectedProductSize1=&color=059&colorName=PURPLE MOTIF&isSubcategory=&isProduct=true&isBigImage=&templateType=templateA

Or this cardigan ?

http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...oduct=true&isBigImage=&templateType=templateA


They both look so lovely, can't wait to try them on.


----------



## ShoreGrl

I went into Anthro today to try on a few things and came out empty handed unfortunately.

This top was cute, but it just didn't "wow" me.  And for almost $70 I think it should!

http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro/catalog/productdetail.jsp?color=049&navAction=jump&id=010003

This top I absolutely love but I don't why they didn't continue the ruffles all the way around. It fit great but I couldn't get past the ruffles only being on the front. After reading the reviews though I thnk I'm the only one who feels that way. lol

http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro/catalog/productdetail.jsp?subCategoryId=CLOTHES-KNITSTEES-RUFFLED&id=013042&catId=CLOTHES-KNITSTEES&pushId=CLOTHES-KNITSTEES&popId=CLOTHES&sortProperties=&navCount=125&navAction=top&fromCategoryPage=true&selectedProductSize=&selectedProductSize1=&color=024&colorName=BEIGE&isSubcategory=true&isProduct=true&isBigImage=&templateType=

This top is cute but it just didn't do anything for me.  I had a tough time getitng the ribbon to lay right.

http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro/catalog/productdetail.jsp?id=013052&parentid=BAYNOTE


----------



## TxGlam

cheburashka said:


> I'm finally going to Anthro on Tuesday ! Sooooooooo excited, since I haven't been there forever.  Has anyone seen this dress in person ?
> 
> http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...ectedProductSize1=&color=059&colorName=PURPLE MOTIF&isSubcategory=&isProduct=true&isBigImage=&templateType=templateA
> 
> Or this cardigan ?
> 
> http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...oduct=true&isBigImage=&templateType=templateA
> 
> 
> They both look so lovely, can't wait to try them on.



I haven't seen either but plan on trying them on when I do. Going to Anthro on Tuesday again


----------



## cjy

I just got home from being out of town and I had a package waiting for me! I ordered this scarf on sale. I love the pattern and colors. I am sure I will enjoy it. I did not get a chance to take a picture, so here is the stock one. It is very pretty IRL.


----------



## chiquita133

outtacontrol said:


> For all the Canadian girls out there... I just found out that if you call the nearest store to you.. they will take your order over the phone and ship right to your house!!! That way you don't have to pay in USD and can bypass the $30 shipping fee!! (local shipping applies) Just wanted to share with my Canadian Anthro addicts!!



outtacontrol thanks for the tip. Do they only take orders for items they have in stock at the store or can you order stuff from the website too?


----------



## TxGlam

klj said:


> Did your sleeves sit just right on your arm/ shoulder or were they kind of wanting to sit lower..I have  a bit of slop in the front where the sleeve is and almost feel if I didn't have a tank underneath it would be low?? I dont know maybe I'm imagining an issue with it..I might have to try it again...maybe I got a "bad one"..and just need to try another.



Oops I overlooked your response earlier..mine sit fine on my shoulder, do you possibly have small shoulders? Otherwise I do think you may have tried a "bad" one and should try another


----------



## natmk28

ShoreGrl said:


> I went into Anthro today to try on a few things and came out empty handed unfortunately.
> 
> This top was cute, but it just didn't "wow" me.  And for almost $70 I think it should!
> 
> http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro/catalog/productdetail.jsp?color=049&navAction=jump&id=010003
> 
> This top I absolutely love but I don't why they didn't continue the ruffles all the way around. It fit great but I couldn't get past the ruffles only being on the front. After reading the reviews though I thnk I'm the only one who feels that way. lol
> 
> http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro/catalog/productdetail.jsp?subCategoryId=CLOTHES-KNITSTEES-RUFFLED&id=013042&catId=CLOTHES-KNITSTEES&pushId=CLOTHES-KNITSTEES&popId=CLOTHES&sortProperties=&navCount=125&navAction=top&fromCategoryPage=true&selectedProductSize=&selectedProductSize1=&color=024&colorName=BEIGE&isSubcategory=true&isProduct=true&isBigImage=&templateType=
> 
> This top is cute but it just didn't do anything for me.  I had a tough time getitng the ribbon to lay right.
> 
> http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro/catalog/productdetail.jsp?id=013052&parentid=BAYNOTE



ITA on the ruffle top- I don't get the no ruffle in back thing, it just looked unbalanced in my opinion. 

I went this weekend and walked out with the snow covered fields dress , floral facade top , best in show blouse and the there she goes vest 

I took a couple fitting room photos for reviews too- see attachments. Hated the sun dot dress btw, like a lot.


----------



## ShoreGrl

^^Great choices! I love everything you got!


----------



## CoachGirl12

natmk28 said:


> ITA on the ruffle top- I don't get the no ruffle in back thing, it just looked unbalanced in my opinion.
> 
> I went this weekend and walked out with the snow covered fields dress , floral facade top , best in show blouse and the there she goes vest
> 
> I took a couple fitting room photos for reviews too- see attachments. Hated the sun dot dress btw, like a lot.


ooo pretty choices natmk! i can't wait to see how you pair up and wear that vest!


----------



## Needanotherbag

natmk28 said:


> ITA on the ruffle top- I don't get the no ruffle in back thing, it just looked unbalanced in my opinion.
> 
> I went this weekend and walked out with the snow covered fields dress , floral facade top , best in show blouse and the there she goes vest
> 
> I took a couple fitting room photos for reviews too- see attachments. Hated the sun dot dress btw, like a lot.



The Floral Facade Top is so pretty on you - thats one I must have looked over and I must go back to try on!


----------



## yoglood

natmk28 said:


> ITA on the ruffle top- I don't get the no ruffle in back thing, it just looked unbalanced in my opinion.
> 
> I went this weekend and walked out with the snow covered fields dress , floral facade top , best in show blouse and the there she goes vest
> 
> I took a couple fitting room photos for reviews too- see attachments. Hated the sun dot dress btw, like a lot.


 
LOVE that floral facade top on you!! It looks great!


----------



## klj

I would love to know if anyone has tried this on(climbing cowlneck tee) and how you liked it..I love the purple color!!
http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...true&isProduct=true&isBigImage=&templateType=


----------



## natmk28

klj said:


> I would love to know if anyone has tried this on(climbing cowlneck tee) and how you liked it..I love the purple color!!
> http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro/...&tabStyle=Info




I have it in grey- it runs normal, I really like it.


----------



## klj

^^ Thanks..I think I'm going to have to get it..
Love all your pics too..btw!


----------



## outtacontrol

chiquita133 said:


> outtacontrol thanks for the tip. Do they only take orders for items they have in stock at the store or can you order stuff from the website too?



I think from the website, as long as they have it at that store! Dangerous! lol


----------



## outtacontrol

natmk28 said:


> ITA on the ruffle top- I don't get the no ruffle in back thing, it just looked unbalanced in my opinion.
> 
> I went this weekend and walked out with the snow covered fields dress , floral facade top , best in show blouse and the there she goes vest
> 
> I took a couple fitting room photos for reviews too- see attachments. Hated the sun dot dress btw, like a lot.



Awesome pics! you look great and thanks! I am loving the outfit you put together in picture #4


----------



## outtacontrol

cjy said:


> I just got home from being out of town and I had a package waiting for me! I ordered this scarf on sale. I love the pattern and colors. I am sure I will enjoy it. I did not get a chance to take a picture, so here is the stock one. It is very pretty IRL.



I really like your scarf! It so reminds me of Pucci.


----------



## cjy

^ Thanks I really like it too!!!!


----------



## butterfly36029

Thank you everybody who post modeling pics in fitting rooms....I d on't live anywhere near an Anthro and this thread makes me happy!


----------



## cheburashka

I know this is a clothing thread, but has anyone seen these booties in a store ? They look so awesome, I can't stop checking the site to see if anyone reviewed them:

http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...electedProductSize1=&color=049&colorName=BLUE MOTIF&isSubcategory=&isProduct=true&isBigImage=&templateType=


----------



## outtacontrol

^^ I love the heel on those boots, all my boots except a couple pairs are a stacked heel.. soo comfy!

*TX *- how do you find that black leifsdottir cardi with the gold buttons you posted a while back? is it thick? or on the thinner side.. would you recommend it? There's one at my store, I had it set aside - just wondering how it holds up? quality wise TIA


----------



## TxGlam

outtacontrol said:


> ^^ I love the heel on those boots, all my boots except a couple pairs are a stacked heel.. soo comfy!
> 
> *TX *- how do you find that black leifsdottir cardi with the gold buttons you posted a while back? is it thick? or on the thinner side.. would you recommend it? There's one at my store, I had it set aside - just wondering how it holds up? quality wise TIA



I found it while browsing one of the stores here, it was the only one left and they had just brought it out from the stockroom. It is on the thin side and feels like a springtime cardi. I've only worn it twice, no problems so far but since it's a $228 Leifs cardi I would imagine it will hold up well, it freakin better lol. How much would you be paying for it? It's a nice cardigan so if it's marked down big time then def buy it!!!


----------



## TxGlam

Check out sale section for new items! Sweeping frills sweater has been added etc..


----------



## banoffia2

TxGlam said:


> Check out sale section for new items! Sweeping frills sweater has been added etc..



Thanks!  I'm off to check it out......


----------



## outtacontrol

TxGlam said:


> I found it while browsing one of the stores here, it was the only one left and they had just brought it out from the stockroom. It is on the thin side and feels like a springtime cardi. I've only worn it twice, no problems so far but since it's a $228 Leifs cardi I would imagine it will hold up well, it freakin better lol. How much would you be paying for it? It's a nice cardigan so if it's marked down big time then def buy it!!!



It's marked down to $59!! AND it's a medium  It was in the sale area, and some gold shiny buttons caught my eye! Normally I wouldn't even notice a black cardi unless I was looking for one, but I love the buttons! and I remembered how wonderful you looked in it! you are an anthro style inspiration!


----------



## TxGlam

butterfly36029 said:


> Thank you everybody who post modeling pics in fitting rooms....I d on't live anywhere near an Anthro and this thread makes me happy!


 Hope you get an Anthro nearby soon! We have 4 in the Dallas area and sometimes that's not enough for me. 





outtacontrol said:


> It's marked down to $59!! AND it's a medium  It was in the sale area, and some gold shiny buttons caught my eye! Normally I wouldn't even notice a black cardi unless I was looking for one, but I love the buttons! and I remembered how wonderful you looked in it! you are an anthro style inspiration!


Wow that's such a GREAT deal for that cardi!!  The buttons are my fave part about it too, really makes the cardi stand out.

What did you all pick up from today's sale or plan to?

I ordered the Either or Jacket both in grey and black online and then picked up the green Sweeping Frills sweater  in a size Small @ the SL store. I plan on wearing a white tank underneath it since it is a little short. I wasn't drooling over much else that went on sale today. Noticed some 2nd markdowns in store so be sure to look the next time you go!

I did try the only new arrival I spotted - Swathed Gingham Blouse - It is low cut (cami required for anyone chesty) and ties into a rather large bow once you tie it on the side. Tried on a 0 and felt TTS, so I would stick with your normal size unless you have a small chest then I'd size down.


----------



## Swanky

OH I LOVE that top TX!  I'm going to SL store today, I agree 4 isn't enough  Galleria really needs one. . . so does North East mall, LOL!


----------



## missbanff

Hmph.

I only have ONE and it's an hour away. >


----------



## outtacontrol

Love your new finds TX! and Swanky you all are so lucky to be close to so many stores! There are only 2 on the east coast of Canada  We need more! 

Totally off topic here, but wouldn't it be sweet if anthro made car fresheners!?! 

Missbanff.. I'm 2 hours away from mine! But they will let me order from the store over the phone!


----------



## TxGlam

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> OH I LOVE that top TX!  I'm going to SL store today, I agree 4 isn't enough Galleria really needs one. . . so does North East mall, LOL!



Galleria is WAY overdue for an Anthro! A store just closed down across from Saks 2nd level (it was Ruehl or whatever by AF) and it would be perfect! So if anyone from Anthro Headquarters is reading this - we need more stores here!  

If you see either of these jackets at SL let me know  Didn't have them yesterday...I neeeed both!

http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...true&isProduct=true&isBigImage=&templateType=

http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...true&isProduct=true&isBigImage=&templateType=

Oh boy, this is a cutie too! Must have all 3!

http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...true&isProduct=true&isBigImage=&templateType=




missbanff said:


> Hmph.
> 
> I only have ONE and it's an hour away. >



I have one that's 10 min away and the other 3 are 30 mins away and I'm always complaining, lol. 



outtacontrol said:


> Love your new finds TX! and Swanky you all are so lucky to be close to so many stores! There are only 2 on the east coast of Canada  We need more!
> 
> 
> Totally off topic here, but wouldn't it be sweet if anthro made car fresheners!?!
> 
> Missbanff.. I'm 2 hours away from mine! But they will let me order from the store over the phone!



Yes, we are lucky!  2 hours is like a road trip, yikes!

Car freshners would be cool but I would also love to see perfumes made out of their candles scents..some smell so freakin yummy!


----------



## serena11

I am so excited by the sale section this week! I got the skyfall dress and cannot wait for it to get here. I also got the to and fro and skirt and that one cardigan that comes in that soft baby pink (falling clouds?). I can't wait for it all to get here!! I also learned the following lesson: I keep things on my wish list so I have the item numbers even if they sell out and the 1800 number is useless for finding items.


----------



## TxGlam

serena11 said:


> I am so excited by the sale section this week! I got the skyfall dress and cannot wait for it to get here. I also got the to and fro and skirt and that one cardigan that comes in that soft baby pink (falling clouds?). I can't wait for it all to get here!! I also learned the following lesson: *I keep things on my wish list so I have the item numbers even if they sell out and the 1800 number is useless for finding items.*



I've starting doing that as well lately...great idea to share this info with everyone!


----------



## Swanky

Just got home w/ another cardi and sale top - I'm not a jacket girl so I didn't notice those jackets :s
Sorry! Wish I'd have checked this before I went!


----------



## outtacontrol

^^ pics please!


----------



## Swanky

my sale top isn't online, I got this cardi in grey
http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...true&isProduct=true&isBigImage=&templateType=


----------



## missbanff

Anyone have or hear anything about these?

http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...ry=&isProduct=true&isBigImage=&templateType=E

The 7 For All Mankind jegging - looks like a longer inseam which is what I need.


----------



## klj

I like this for some reason...it looks really good on the model....uhhhh another grey thing to add to my grey collection...  I have no clue why I navigate to it!!
http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...true&isProduct=true&isBigImage=&templateType=


----------



## Swanky

missbanff said:


> Anyone have or hear anything about these?
> 
> http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...ry=&isProduct=true&isBigImage=&templateType=E
> 
> The 7 For All Mankind jegging - looks like a longer inseam which is what I need.



did you see the reviews? Someone who's 5'8" felt they were too short.


----------



## Beach Bum

I went with my daughter today and not alot looked good on.i tried on the AG skinny jeans and they were WAY too short on me and looked yucky
Then i found ONE TOP that i really liked and bought..this one
http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...=true&isBigImage=&templateType=&tabStyle=Info


----------



## klj

^^^ Pretty!!


----------



## outtacontrol

Beach Bum that's a gorgeous tank!

Does anyone have the Vines & Buds cardi? It still isn't in my store   I'd love to see some modeling shots - it's so hard to tell on those mannequins sometimes, the reviews seem to be good.


----------



## biggestbaglover

^^Vines and Buds is GORGEOUS! I have it in the brown. I am planning to wear it tomorrow so I will snap a pic in the morning and post it for you. It is one of my favorite pieces.


----------



## YaYa3

TxGlam said:


> Galleria is WAY overdue for an Anthro! A store just closed down across from Saks 2nd level (it was Ruehl or whatever by AF) and it would be perfect! So if anyone from Anthro Headquarters is reading this - we need more stores here!



the closest anthro to me is 3-1/2 hours away and that's in DALLAS!!  you don't know how lucky you are, *txglam* and *swanks!*  oklahoma city is so behind the times.  ugh.


----------



## Swanky

^Did you have a nice visit here?


----------



## natmk28

Beach Bum said:


> I went with my daughter today and not alot looked good on.i tried on the AG skinny jeans and they were WAY too short on me and looked yucky
> Then i found ONE TOP that i really liked and bought..this one
> http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...=true&isBigImage=&templateType=&tabStyle=Info



LOVE that top- I tried it on last time I was there but they were out of xs's and I had to try a small, that was too big so I didn't buy it.


----------



## biggestbaglover

Here is a pic of the Vines and Buds cardigan for everyone who asked for a modelling photo.


----------



## fayden

here's mine in the black version.  i thought i had posted it before, but maybe not?  i didn't purchase it.


----------



## YaYa3

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> ^Did you have a nice visit here?



YES!!  we had a ball, but had to come back on wednesday because of that damned storm that moved in last thursday.  we never went anywhere but NP!  bought a few great things at anthropologie (mostly on sale) and two pair of CLs.  damn.  i love the neimans there and the SA i have is wonderful.  (i looked for your license tag on every car!)


----------



## klj

fayden said:


> here's mine in the black version. i thought i had posted it before, but maybe not? i didn't purchase it.


 I love this sweater and wish I would have purchased one!


----------



## Swanky

glad you had fun! NP is enough if you can't get anywhere else!

Cripes! Did I post a pic w/ my license plate # on here!?


----------



## PurseAddict79

I'm so tempted to order this jumper: http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro/catalog/productdetail.jsp?color=001&navAction=jump&id=920114

The price is right... one of the reviews mentioned it feels cheap. Has anyone seen (or better yet tried this on) this in person? Is it worth the $100?

I don't live near a b&m store so I'd have to order it online.


----------



## KristyDarling

PurseAddict79 -- I believe a couple of people in this thread have tried that one on. And I seem to recall someone even posting a modeling shot, though it needed to be hemmed for length....? (I could be wrong) I remember it looking really cute on her, though.

I am VERY curious about the Honeycomb Shrunken Jacket. It would look so cute over a white tank and jeans for spring/summer...or over a sundress: http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro/catalog/productdetail.jsp?color=006&navAction=jump&id=010038


----------



## natmk28

PurseAddict79 said:


> I'm so tempted to order this jumper: http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro/catalog/productdetail.jsp?color=001&navAction=jump&id=920114
> 
> The price is right... one of the reviews mentioned it feels cheap. Has anyone seen (or better yet tried this on) this in person? Is it worth the $100?
> 
> I don't live near a b&m store so I'd have to order it online.



I've tried it on, its true to size. Im 5'5 with a 31 inch inseam for flat and I would need it hemmed a couple inches. I think I posted pictures in this thread somewhere, and if not def. on my blog. I almost bought it full price, but now I'm holding out hoping it gets cut a second time. I really liked it a lot.


----------



## PurseAddict79

^^ Thanks girls.

*natmk28* can you tell its one piece? Or does it look like 2 pieces?

I'd definitely have to get it hemmed. I'm only 5'1"


----------



## natmk28

in person I think it looks more like one piece that in does in photos, in the photos I took of it I remember people commenting that they couldn't even tell it was a jumper/romper.


----------



## PurseAddict79

I'm still on the fence about ordering it. Maybe if they drop the price again.

I have a super short torso; I'm afraid this just won't fit me right


----------



## coutureholic

I'm waiting for the romper to drop in price as well haha.


----------



## outtacontrol

biggestbaglover said:


> Here is a pic of the Vines and Buds cardigan for everyone who asked for a modelling photo.



I am obsessed with this sweater! thank you for posting a photo!


----------



## outtacontrol

fayden said:


> here's mine in the black version.  i thought i had posted it before, but maybe not?  i didn't purchase it.



Oh! I love the black too! Thanks for posting!


----------



## fayden

if anyone tries on this dress let me know how it is IRL

http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...oduct=true&isBigImage=&templateType=templateA

this one too!

http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...oduct=true&isBigImage=&templateType=templateA

thanks you!


----------



## KristyDarling

^^^ I've got my eye on that Blazing Rays dress, too!


----------



## TxGlam

^^I didn't see either of those dresses tonight but tried on several new arrivals 

Plaza cardigan is now available in blush and heather gray!

I really liked the plaid top but the sleeves were tight so I had to unbutton them and too short for my arms (i have long arms)

The four points top had too much volume on the sides for my frame


----------



## TxGlam

more...

I love the whorled roses top which was a big surprise to me! I plan on going back tomorrow to buy it since it is still on my mind.

The buttons on the white cardi with the flowers was super annoying, the holes don't go all the way through so the outer side is still covered in fabric which was so hard to button, so I gave up.

The 2nd top ran a little big and just looked plain boxy on me, didn't like it at all. Would probably look better on someone curvier.


----------



## TxGlam

Here is my outfit of the day: the green swirling ruffles sweater I bought on Tuesday and today both of my Either Or Jacket arrived in black and dark grey 

Threw on the flip side jacket over the whorled roses top to tone it down a little. The XS had a little extra room which is why I didn't buy it but now I want to go back tomorrow to buy it!


----------



## ehc2010

If anyone is curious about these pieces, here are some modeling shots.


----------



## TxGlam

natmk28 said:


> I've tried it on, its true to size. Im 5'5 with a 31 inch inseam for flat and I would need it hemmed a couple inches. I think I posted pictures in this thread somewhere, and if not def. on my blog. I almost bought it full price, but now I'm holding out hoping it gets cut a second time. I really liked it a lot.




I tried on the Romper tonight and did not like it at all. The pant portion felt too thin and it just didn't do anything for me...too bad


----------



## YaYa3

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Cripes! Did I post a pic w/ my license plate # on here!?



NO!!  i thought i read somewhere that you had a personalized tag, 'swanky.'  i have no idea what your actual tag is, if that's not it.


----------



## missbanff

TxGlam said:


> Here is my outfit of the day: the green swirling ruffles sweater I bought on Tuesday and today both of my Either Or Jacket arrived in black and dark grey
> 
> Threw on the flip side jacket over the whorled roses top to tone it down a little. The XS had a little extra room which is why I didn't buy it but now I want to go back tomorrow to buy it!


 
I actually really like the whorled roses top on, with the jacket. Sooo much better than in the pics!


----------



## shoe gal

I'm obsessed with Anthro so I was so happy to stumble upon this thread!
I LOVE the plaza cardigan; I have it in turquoise and wear it ALL the time!  Its such a fun piece.  I may have to get it in the blush...


----------



## fayden

the whorl top does look good with the jacket.  but without it, it's too much going on, right?


----------



## TxGlam

shoe gal said:


> I'm obsessed with Anthro so I was so happy to stumble upon this thread!
> I LOVE the plaza cardigan; I have it in turquoise and wear it ALL the time!  Its such a fun piece.  I may have to get it in the blush...


I have the turquoise too so I was excited to see the new colors but they washed me out a bit so I passed. It also felt thinner even though it's made of the same material.




fayden said:


> the whorl top does look good with the jacket.  but without it, it's too much going on, right?



I didn't think it was too much without the jacket, it actually looked cute with just jeans. I do prefer it with something over it though...




missbanff said:


> I actually really like the whorled roses top on, with the jacket. Sooo much better than in the pics!


 Yeah it looks much better IRL. I was def surprised last night especially since nobody seemed to like the online image.


----------



## Mrs. SR

*TxGlam* thanks for all the modeling pictures.  You give me a good idea of what certain items look like on and I can narrow my focus when I go into Anthro.


*ehc2010* great pictures. I have the striped Here & Now Tee that you are wearing in one shot, but in red. I LOVE it. Seeing it in neutral makes me want it TOO.


----------



## TxGlam

Mrs. SR said:


> *TxGlam* thanks for all the modeling pictures.  You give me a good idea of what certain items look like on and I can narrow my focus when I go into Anthro.




Welcome  I love it when others post modeling pics too!


----------



## Swanky

YaYa3 said:


> NO!!  i thought i read somewhere that you had a personalized tag, 'swanky.'  i have no idea what your actual tag is, if that's not it.



 oh lawdy no! Wonder where you heard that!? I'm not that presumptuous! {or cheesy}


----------



## klj

I just got back from "you know where".. and bought these:
http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...true&isProduct=true&isBigImage=&templateType=

http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...true&isProduct=true&isBigImage=&templateType=


I had to order the Climbing cowlneck tee from the catalogue(at the store)..not in stock at all to try on...darn.

I got the grey in the other..

I have a feeling there is going to be ALOT of cute stuff on its way...and my wallet's not going to be happy....


----------



## klj

^^I agree, girls..all the pics are very helpful! Thanks for doing it..


----------



## Beach Bum

TXGLAM

re:the Either OR Jacket?
Im 5'6 1/2,34C,what size would u recommend me ordering/I LOVE your pics!!!


----------



## ShoreGrl

LOL, I had a feeling that the Whorled Roses top would look good on.  I'll have to try it on next time I'm in the store. 

I've got my eyes on the blazing rays dress, it's looks beautiful.


----------



## Needanotherbag

Great modeling pics *TxGlam*!
Just got back from Vegas, had thought I'd spend a ton on Anthro there, but the store in the Forum Shoppes had nothing!  They seemed like they were a week or two behind my store with new items and sale items if thats even possible...


----------



## TxGlam

Beach Bum said:


> TXGLAM
> 
> re:the Either OR Jacket?
> Im 5'6 1/2,34C,what size would u recommend me ordering/I LOVE your pics!!!



I am 5'5 110lbs and 32C,  i am wearing an XS in the pics and it's obviously a snug fit which I prefer. If you want a similar fit to mine, I would go for a Small, otherwise if you like some extra room then go for Med. IMO the jacket is meant to be fitted so I don't know why all the reviews say it runs very small. Few weeks ago I spotted a Med in the store and it was huge on me. Hope this helps!


^ Thx NAB!


----------



## Beach Bum

^thanks!


----------



## serena11

Does anyone have that one hot pink/red skirt with the diagonal ruffles all around it? how does it hold up?


----------



## friday13bride

serena11 said:


> Does anyone have that one hot pink/red skirt with the diagonal ruffles all around it? how does it hold up?



I had purchased this skirt but returned it. I'm 5'4 and 122 lbs, size 4 and I really just thought my butt looked gigantic  no matter what I paired with it. I think it would have held up fine if dry cleaned only. I really loved this skirt..so 'sex in the city Carrie B'

Can I ask what top you are pairing with it?


----------



## raspberrycobble

Has anyone tried this dress??
http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...t=true&isBigImage=&templateType=&tabStyle=Inf

They never have it smaller than a size 4 at the nearest anthro :<
I'm 5'6, 105lbs, 34C


----------



## TxGlam

raspberrycobble said:


> Has anyone tried this dress??
> http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...t=true&isBigImage=&templateType=&tabStyle=Inf
> 
> They never have it smaller than a size 4 at the nearest anthro :<
> I'm 5'6, 105lbs, 34C



I've tried it on but don't remember much about it, didn't really leave an impression. I tried on a 0 and I think it fit TTS.  If they don't have a size 4 in your store, you can ask them to order it for you and they will ship for free if you do it in store.


----------



## PinkLady85

raspberrycobble said:


> Has anyone tried this dress??
> http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...t=true&isBigImage=&templateType=&tabStyle=Inf
> 
> They never have it smaller than a size 4 at the nearest anthro :<
> I'm 5'6, 105lbs, 34C



That dress is really pretty.

I really like this trench coat. It's super cute...I'd get it if there was free shipping 
http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...tion=jump&search=true&parentid=SEARCH_RESULTS


----------



## pursebunnie

I have loved Anthropologie for ever!  I love french stuff anyway.  My daughter won't play 
but maybe if she spies this thread....
We are going to make some purses using wooden cigar boxes and we intend to go to Anthropologie for the handles since they have exquisite drawer pulls!!!


----------



## kookycookie

I MUST say the Blueberry Top is worth the money! Totally gives you an hourglass figure, even if you don't! 

Also purchased the Variegated Rosette Shirt - the flower detail is gorgeous and is just soo Anthro!

And since I was in such a "blue" mood, I tried on the Pagoda Top, sadly I looked like a sack of potatoes and it was Forever 21ish/Charlotte Russey.


----------



## cheburashka

I went last week and was so disappointed - the store seems behind on the inventory and has none of the things I wanted to try. 

Did anyone see/try on the grasslands dress ? Or the plains and praires dress ?


----------



## Needanotherbag

kookycookie said:


> I MUST say the Blueberry Top is worth the money! Totally gives you an hourglass figure, even if you don't!
> 
> Also purchased the Variegated Rosette Shirt - the flower detail is gorgeous and is just soo Anthro!
> 
> And since I was in such a "blue" mood, I tried on the Pagoda Top, sadly I looked like a sack of potatoes and it was Forever 21ish/Charlotte Russey.



I love both the tops you purchased - so cute!!


----------



## szq77

Badge of blooms cardigan - has anyone tried this on or bought it?  both of my local stores dont' have it anymore so i may need to order it online.  How does it run? 
http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro/catalog/productdetail.jsp?subCategoryId=CLOTHES-KNITSTEES-STRIPE&id=913881&catId=CLOTHES-KNITSTEES&pushId=CLOTHES-KNITSTEES&popId=CLOTHES&sortProperties=&navCount=160&navAction=top&fromCategoryPage=true&selectedProductSize=&selectedProductSize1=&color=049&colorName=BLUE%20MOTIF&isSubcategory=true&isProduct=true&isBigImage=&templateType=#%7B%22data%22%3A%22%7B%5C%22e%5C%22%3A%5C%22iframe_resize%5C%22%2C%5C%22m%5C%22%3A67%7D%22%2C%22seq%22%3A1%2C%22t%22%3A1265675711837%2C%22last%22%3A1%7D


----------



## TxGlam

Chloe posted her ootd wearing the bow bound romper for all u interested ..
http://www.thechloeconspiracy.com/


----------



## serena11

friday13bride said:


> I had purchased this skirt but returned it. I'm 5'4 and 122 lbs, size 4 and I really just thought my butt looked gigantic no matter what I paired with it. I think it would have held up fine if dry cleaned only. I really loved this skirt..so 'sex in the city Carrie B'
> 
> Can I ask what top you are pairing with it?


 

I am thinking a thin, black top to balance out the sirt with some black tights and shoes....but I don't know what to do with it come summer. I am going to hav to tuck the top in to make sure the skirt looks focused. The skirt is so nice but the one I got seems to be just a little off... it came today and I'm a little let down about it.


----------



## sammieee

Just came back from vacation and visited Anthro on Sunday.  Holy sale at my store, I bought way too much but they were pieces that I can use and layer with other items in my closet so I don't feel bad.

I picked up the Snowscape top ($40!!), Best in Show blouse, Rain Pools cardi in grey, and the Claudine tee in orange.

Also tried on the Around the World dress and it is amazing!  If I have extra cash at the end of the month, I am definitely ordering it in a petite size since the regular length hit just past my kneecap when I tried on the 4.


----------



## missbanff

TxGlam said:


> Chloe posted her ootd wearing the bow bound romper for all u interested ..
> http://www.thechloeconspiracy.com/


 
It looks awesome on her- someone cute and petite.
I would look like a scarecrow in it.


----------



## missbanff

sammieee said:


> Just came back from vacation and visited Anthro on Sunday. Holy sale at my store, I bought way too much but they were pieces that I can use and layer with other items in my closet so I don't feel bad.
> 
> *I picked up the Snowscape top ($40!!),* Best in Show blouse, Rain Pools cardi in grey, and the Claudine tee in orange.
> 
> Also tried on the Around the World dress and it is amazing! If I have extra cash at the end of the month, I am definitely ordering it in a petite size since the regular length hit just past my kneecap when I tried on the 4.


 
Get OUT!!!!


----------



## natmk28

sammieee said:


> Just came back from vacation and visited Anthro on Sunday.  Holy sale at my store, I bought way too much but they were pieces that I can use and layer with other items in my closet so I don't feel bad.
> 
> I picked up the Snowscape top ($40!!), Best in Show blouse, Rain Pools cardi in grey, and the Claudine tee in orange.
> 
> Also tried on the Around the World dress and it is amazing!  If I have extra cash at the end of the month, I am definitely ordering it in a petite size since the regular length hit just past my kneecap when I tried on the 4.


I love that dress! can I ask how tall you are? I tried on the reg on as well and wanted it just a smidge shorter, am wondering if petite would do the trick for me (I've never bought anything petite before)


----------



## TxGlam

missbanff said:


> Get OUT!!!!


 They double marked down the snowscape  tank last week, I was quite surprised.


----------



## Purseonable

I bought the casement pullover (on sale!)  http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...true&isBigImage=&templateType=E&tabStyle=Info
It's a cute lounge-type sweat shirt. Although I didn't really love anything else in the store right now. Atleast my wallet is thanking me.


----------



## SuLi

Does anyone here own the Stormy Seas necklace?  If so, how do you like it?

I'm also wondering if they have been long sold out?

For reference, here is a blog post about it with a picture (not my blog): http://anthropologieaddict.blogspot.com/2009/12/stormy-sea-necklace-in-clear-and-gold.html

Thanks!


----------



## vhdos

So.... I've been looking everywhere for some fab tops to go with my new "jeggings" and I haven't been able to find anything.  I stepped into my local Anthro and found all kinds of goodies - I should have known 
I bought a long, black, 3-tiered sweater and a long, white, belted button-down shirt.  Both are long enough to cover the jegging "rear view" if you know what I mean...
I plan on wearing the black sweater to a Haiti charity event that I am co-sponsoring this weekend at our Country Club, so I will try and post pics!  Love that Anthro!!!!


----------



## vhdos

ehc2010 said:


> If anyone is curious about these pieces, here are some modeling shots.



Today, I tried on a lot of the same pieces that you have tried on in the last few posts.  The long gray sweater with all of the roses on it was HUGE on me.  The striped, cowl neck t-shirt was cute, but showed a ton of cleavage if the neckline fell open.  I loved the t-shirt material blasers.  I might go back and buy one although they didn't have an XS in black, just gray, and I prefer the black.


----------



## TxGlam

SuLi said:


> Does anyone here own the Stormy Seas necklace?  If so, how do you like it?
> 
> I'm also wondering if they have been long sold out?
> 
> For reference, here is a blog post about it with a picture (not my blog): http://anthropologieaddict.blogspot.com/2009/12/stormy-sea-necklace-in-clear-and-gold.html
> 
> Thanks!



I have the clear/gold combo pictured and the orange-ish one, I love the look, however don't wear them often.  Most colors are sold out but last week I saw a clear/silver one in store,


----------



## Swanky

I have this and LOVE it!!!!!!! SOOOO soft and I get comments when I wear it!
It's runs BIG if anyone looks at it.



Purseonable said:


> I bought the casement pullover (on sale!)  http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...true&isBigImage=&templateType=E&tabStyle=Info
> It's a cute lounge-type sweat shirt. Although I didn't really love anything else in the store right now. Atleast my wallet is thanking me.


----------



## sammieee

natmk28 said:


> I love that dress! can I ask how tall you are? I tried on the reg on as well and wanted it just a smidge shorter, am wondering if petite would do the trick for me (I've never bought anything petite before)


I'm just under 5'4", let me try and get the pic I took off my Blackberry...I'll post it if I can.







Ok, there's the pic of the dress...excuse my bra straps showing haha.  Now that I look at it, I probably could have pulled the dress up an inch or so, but you can see that it pretty much covers my knees and wouldn't show much more even if it was pulled up.


----------



## outtacontrol

^^ pretty dress! perfect for the beach


----------



## Dabyachunv

Does anyone have this?  I accidentally  purchased it when I was in the sale room.  The details are lovely, but my concern is that the snap closures come undone with a little force.  I'm scared of flashing someone...


----------



## Swanky

I love that top, I tried it on 3 different times, LOL!
but I notices each time when I pulled it off over my head all the snaps popped open and it made me too paranoid to buy it :s


----------



## Beach Bum

^Thats what tank tops r for!LOL!
i layer when i worry about tops coming open!


----------



## Dabyachunv

S.M.3- It didn't start un-snapping until I bought it home and lost the receipt lol.  

^Beach Bum- I will try the tank, I was worried about the fabric sticking, but I will try.


----------



## Swanky

No Jill, like from top to bottom, not just one random snap popping!


----------



## SuLi

TxGlam said:


> I have the clear/gold combo pictured and the orange-ish one, I love the look, however don't wear them often.  Most colors are sold out but last week I saw a clear/silver one in store,



I've admired the necklace for a while, but I can't see myself wearing it often.  I'll have to look around and see if I can find one --  I think we have 4 stores in our area now.  Feel very spoiled.


----------



## klj

sammieee said:


> I'm just under 5'4", let me try and get the pic I took off my Blackberry...I'll post it if I can.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, there's the pic of the dress...excuse my bra straps showing haha. Now that I look at it, I probably could have pulled the dress up an inch or so, but you can see that it pretty much covers my knees and wouldn't show much more even if it was pulled up.


 
Love this dress too....does it come with optional straps by chance..I like the option..also is the top part very see through?


----------



## serena11

Dress Length: I just received the skyfall dress that I had ordered last week (my local anthro never has anything in stock!!) and it's short!! I am only 5'4 and their dresses always end up above my knee and it's not always a good look. I love this dress and need to find a way to make it work and i'm sick of sticking leggings under everything. does anyone else find anthro dresses to be too short?


----------



## TxGlam

SuLi said:


> I've admired the necklace for a while, but I can't see myself wearing it often.  I'll have to look around and see if I can find one --  I think we have 4 stores in our area now.  Feel very spoiled.



Since it's on sale now you should def hunt it down if you really like it. Call Customer Service, they are very helpful! We have 4 stores in Dallas as well and hoping for a 5th . I will keep an eye out for the necklace and let you know if I see one here.


----------



## natmk28

sammieee said:


> I'm just under 5'4", let me try and get the pic I took off my Blackberry...I'll post it if I can.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, there's the pic of the dress...excuse my bra straps showing haha.  Now that I look at it, I probably could have pulled the dress up an inch or so, but you can see that it pretty much covers my knees and wouldn't show much more even if it was pulled up.



thanks for posting the photo- it was really helpful for reference. it was a tiny bit shorter on me but I think if I order it I'll def go petite as well.

it looks lovely on you btw


----------



## friday13bride

serena11 said:


> I am thinking a thin, black top to balance out the sirt with some black tights and shoes....but I don't know what to do with it come summer. I am going to hav to tuck the top in to make sure the skirt looks focused. The skirt is so nice but the one I got seems to be just a little off... it came today and I'm a little let down about it.



oh, that's too bad!!  
For summer, I was thinking of pairing it with a simple tank top (white or black) tucked it.

Now i think I want to go back and get it!


----------



## sammieee

klj said:


> Love this dress too....does it come with optional straps by chance..I like the option..also is the top part very see through?


Didn't see any optional straps included with the dress.  I was wearing a black bra and could kind of see the outline through the top part of the dress, I think wearing nude strapless would eliminate that problem though.

*natmk28*-Thanks!  I'm hoping the petite version won't fit any different except for the length.  I was a gymnast and have been told I still have an "athletic" back  haha


----------



## shoe gal

I went to Anthro this week for some birthday shopping!!

I bought the following: 
Tender Night cardigan 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Midnight Daisy jacket 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Dwarf Quince cardigan 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Through the Clouds top 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sorry for the small pics!
The Midnight Daisy jacket was by far my fave piece of the day, as well as the most expensive of all four pieces ($148).  Kind of pricey for a cardigan, but I really love the look of it...it is just so darling.  Maybe too darling, haha, but I still love it.  It's a bit scratchy on the inside; i do wish it was softer.  

The Through the Clouds top was something I've been meaning to buy for a long time--really cute and will be versatile.  Same with the tender night cardigan; I use my current shrug all the time, and this one was super cute.  

The one thing I'm on the fence about is the dwarf quince cardigan.  I thought it was pretty but my sister really disliked it.  For about a hundred bucks, I kind of want some form of closure on my cardigans, like a button or hook and eye.

All in all, a successful trip...it was more than I wanted to spend, but at least I had my bday coupon!


----------



## Mrs. SR

Happy Birthday *shoe gal*.... what a great way to celebrate.


----------



## shoe gal

Mrs. SR said:


> Happy Birthday *shoe gal*.... what a great way to celebrate.


 
Thanks Mrs. SR!  I spend tons at Anthro regardless, but having a birthday is a good excuse to take the day off and spend all day there!


----------



## elle tee

Happy birthday, Shoe Gal!  You got some great pieces!!

I have the Through the Clouds top and I love love love it.  Originally I bought it because it covered the surgery bra I've had to wear for the past couple weeks, but I know I will keep wearing it even after I go back to "normal" bras because it's so comfy, and cute too!


----------



## ehc2010

I tried on some fun stuff at anthro today! I really love the black rosette tank, the sequin flutter sleeve top, and the lacy tank! I must have them!


----------



## ehc2010

one more


----------



## klj

^^ Love the 1st, 4th and 5th(black tank)...so cute on you!!


----------



## Needanotherbag

ehc2010 said:


> I tried on some fun stuff at anthro today! I really love the black rosette tank, the sequin flutter sleeve top, and the lacy tank! I must have them!



I love the lacy tank on you - its gorgeous!!


----------



## CoachGirl12

ehc2010 said:


> I tried on some fun stuff at anthro today! I really love the black rosette tank, the sequin flutter sleeve top, and the lacy tank! I must have them!


Love the first top... sheesh, there are so many cute tops I hate it! LOL


----------



## TxGlam

I tried on some new arrivals today as well...I wasn't about to let the _record_ snowfall here in Dallas keep me away from the mall


----------



## TxGlam

few more..some are a little blurry, sorry.


----------



## Swanky

I love that 1st tank on you! Did you buy anything?
I tried that green top on as well, I like it under cardi's.


----------



## ShoreGrl

I love the pin-striped blazer.  The second that goes on sale it will be MINE! lol


----------



## klj

TxGlam said:


> I tried on some new arrivals today as well...I wasn't about to let the _record_ snowfall here in Dallas keep me away from the mall



*tx*..did you end up with the climbing cowl tee?
I had to buy mine online and got the small...I'm wondering if I should have gone med. but I think the armholes would have been too big..the small just fits but.....I'm like an inbetween on it. I adore the purple and don't want to part with it because it sold out...did you see purple in the store?


----------



## TxGlam

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I love that 1st tank on you! Did you buy anything?
> I tried that green top on as well, I like it under cardi's.


I bought the green top and the rose tunic since the sa's kept telling me how cute it looked on me, not sure i'll keep it but fits great.
I just left the SL store w nothing now sitting at the airport.



ShoreGrl said:


> I love the pin-striped blazer.  The second that goes on sale it will be MINE! lol


 I love it too but since I bought the natty blazer and haven't had a chance to wear it, I'll hold off.



klj said:


> *tx*..did you end up with the climbing cowl tee?
> I had to buy mine online and got the small...I'm wondering if I should have gone med. but I think the armholes would have been too big..the small just fits but.....I'm like an inbetween on it. I adore the purple and don't want to part with it because it sold out...did you see purple in the store?


No I didn't, I loved the color but the shirt already had a big hole in the seam and they had just set it out yesterday. It's too thin so Im pretty sure it won't hold up well.. The xs was snug so I tried the S and the arm holes were much bigger so that didn't work out either. I would stick w the size you got. I saw the raspberry shade, navy and I think an eggplant color?


----------



## cheburashka

TxGlam said:


> I tried on some new arrivals today as well...I wasn't about to let the _record_ snowfall here in Dallas keep me away from the mall


 

I love that first sweater with pink zipper too ! It  looks great on you  ! I liked it because I think it gives off a very girlie vibe. I was going to get it but it's so thin and flimsy I decided to think about it for a couple days. 

What a really wanted was this Star sprinkled cargidan, it's tdf and fit me perfectly, but it's going to be over 200 with a tax, not for my student budget. :cry:


----------



## Needanotherbag

TxGlam said:


> I tried on some new arrivals today as well...I wasn't about to let the _record_ snowfall here in Dallas keep me away from the mall



I'm loving that lace tank!  All these look so great on you!


----------



## CoachGirl12

TxGlam said:


> few more..some are a little blurry, sorry.


Wow everything looks really good Tx, I would've bought all, LOL...

I love that blue jacket, the green top and that white top with the striped bottom, so cute!


----------



## TxGlam

Thanks ladies 



cheburashka said:


> I love that first sweater with pink zipper too ! It  looks great on you  ! I liked it because I think it gives off a very girlie vibe. I was going to get it but it's so thin and flimsy I decided to think about it for a couple days.
> 
> What a really wanted was this Star sprinkled cargidan, it's tdf and fit me perfectly, but it's going to be over 200 with a tax, not for my student budget. :cry:


I actually wasn't too fond of the four petals (striped) cardi...I thought it looked sort of childish (at least on me). I may buy it on sale, but for now I'm not really into it. 

I haven't seen the star sprinkled cardi IRL yet but if I do, the price will probably keep me from buying it too. Just too high for such a cardigan!




Needanotherbag said:


> I'm loving that lace tank!  All these look so great on you!


 Thx! The armholes on the lace tank were way too big on me so I won't be getting it. It also comes in a gray~ish shade!



CoachGirl12 said:


> Wow everything looks really good Tx, I would've bought all, LOL...
> 
> I love that blue jacket, the green top and that white top with the striped bottom, so cute!


Lol, thanks! I'm _trying _to be good and wait for several pieces to arrive in stores that I *REEEAAALLY *want!!


----------



## TxGlam

Just noticed there are 1361 posts in this thread, wow! 

I made a quick detour before heading to the airport today to see if the SL store had any new arrivals I didn't see at WB yesterday. _No Swanky sighting yet_! Please excuse my juicy sweats as they kind of ruin the pics, but hey, it was 10 am and I didn't care to get fully dressed just to pick up my father, lol.

The orange badminton top made me look preggers, not good!

I tried on a Small in the petals cardigan and it fit well but an XS would have been better for me. I would probably go with your true size on this one, it is soft and has 3/4 sleeves. 

The roots and wings top top half fit well but the way the bottom is cut it made my booty look huge! Definitely meant for someone tall with a long torso.

I wasn't thrilled with the sungrown tank because the material was thin, sheer and it just didn't do much for me. 
The color selection was a bit boring to me too but I like the price ($58).


----------



## cheburashka

TxGlam said:


> Just noticed there are 1361 posts in this thread, wow!
> I tried on a Small in the petals cardigan and it fit well but an XS would have been better for me. I would probably go with your true size on this one, it is soft and has 3/4 sleeves.


 

Thanks so much, it does look a quite busy and lower cut than I imagine, so thanks for providing a reference. 

BTW, don't take it the wrong way but I simply must compliment you on your beautiful figure ! Even my boyfriend who was sitting next to mentioned how those gorgeous clothes looked on you !


Here is a picture of a beautiful star sprinkled cardigan I took btw, it's so sparkly and flattering in person !


----------



## Swanky

Can you believe we haven't met yet TX!? LOL! Wonder how many times we've bumped into or reached across one another reaching for stuff at Anthro though? :lolots:


----------



## TxGlam

cheburashka said:


> Thanks so much, it does look a quite busy and lower cut than I imagine, so thanks for providing a reference.
> 
> BTW, don't take it the wrong way but I simply must compliment you on your beautiful figure ! Even my boyfriend who was sitting next to mentioned how those gorgeous clothes looked on you !
> 
> 
> Here is a picture of a beautiful star sprinkled cardigan I took btw, it's so sparkly and flattering in person !



Thank you both for the nice compliment  The cardigan looks great on you! Now I really can't wait to see it in person so I can try it on, fall in love then _WAIT _for it to go on sale, lol. I hope nobody buys it at FP so there will be many leftover!




Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Can you believe we haven't met yet TX!? LOL! Wonder how many times we've bumped into or reached across one another reaching for stuff at Anthro though? :lolots:


I know right! I often keep an eye out since I sort of know what you look like from twitter... It's bound to happen at Anthro or Neimans @ WB or NP one day, lol.


----------



## cheburashka

Did anyone see or try the Blazing Rays  dress ?    How does it fit ? ( My Anthro store doesn't have it yet, it doesn't really have anything )


http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...tion=jump&search=true&parentid=SEARCH_RESULTS


  I was thinking about asking my boyfriend to order me my regular size 4, but then I read in one of the reviews a girl who is 5'6 and 115 lbs got a size 0 !  I'm 5'7 and 115 and always buy 4 in anthro dresses, so now I'm concerned  if it runs big.


----------



## natmk28

cheburashka said:


> Did anyone see or try the Blazing Rays  dress ?    How does it fit ? ( My Anthro store doesn't have it yet, it doesn't really have anything )
> 
> 
> http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...tion=jump&search=true&parentid=SEARCH_RESULTS
> 
> 
> I was thinking about asking my boyfriend to order me my regular size 4, but then I read in one of the reviews a girl who is 5'6 and 115 lbs got a size 0 !  I'm 5'7 and 115 and always buy 4 in anthro dresses, so now I'm concerned  if it runs big.



I ordered it and it just came in the mail the other day- its too cute in person! I'd say go with your normal size (I went with my normal 0, and Im 5'5 and 125, I wouldn't let peoples weights throw you off on sizing people can look drastically different and be the same weight)


----------



## CoachGirl12

natmk28 said:


> i ordered it and it just came in the mail the other day- its too cute in person! I'd say go with your normal size (i went with my normal 0, and im 5'5 and 125, i wouldn't let peoples weights throw you off on sizing people can look drastically different and be the same weight)


ita!


----------



## cheburashka

natmk28 said:


> I ordered it and it just came in the mail the other day- its too cute in person! I'd say go with your normal size (I went with my normal 0, and Im 5'5 and 125, I wouldn't let peoples weights throw you off on sizing people can look drastically different and be the same weight)


 
Thank you, thank you, thank you ! 

You should do a beautiful modeling shot for us


----------



## legacychristy

I just got the On-The-Fold Dress and Bouquet of Roses heels!  I'm totally in love with both pieces.  

Both are happy spring pieces that will get me out of the snowy funk that the DC area has been in recently.


----------



## blueeyedgirl

I JUST got back from Anthro, where I bought the Wright Dress. I am so in love with it. It is so cute and spring-y!


----------



## snibor

I just ordered the rimpled tee in Orange which is on sale (fresh cuts).   

Anyone have it or have a modeling picture?  I ordered small based upon the reviews.  

Great bargain. Hope I like it.


----------



## Needanotherbag

I was thinking about that tee - I've tried it on in grey and loved it, not sure about orange on me though...good price!


----------



## lavendartea

Just a quick question. 

Does Anthro bedding ever go on sale in the stores? The sale selection online is mostly limited to twin-size bedding.


----------



## TxGlam

cheburashka said:


> Did anyone see or try the Blazing Rays  dress ?    How does it fit ? ( My Anthro store doesn't have it yet, it doesn't really have anything )
> 
> 
> http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...tion=jump&search=true&parentid=SEARCH_RESULTS


^ I tried on the blazing rays dress today in a size 0 and couldn't zip it up past my chest at all!! I don't even think a size 2 would have worked, that's how tight it was for me. I'm 5'5, 110lbs btw.

I went to NP this morning to check out the sale and new arrivals...came home with some sale items and I think I will go back tomorrow for the Dauphine blouse - only reason why I didn't buy it today was because it only buttons half way so it's kind of vest like. It's so pretty though so I must have it and wear a tank underneath.

The 1st top - all the fixings- was not as cute in person and the material was a bit stiff so it didn't flatter at all. The SA said it looked cheap and teeny bopper like..agreed! IMO is runs a little big. 

Bluebells awaken cardi is cute and fits TTS, I'm wearing an XS here.

The last tank is really cute but unfortunately if you are chesty this will probably not work for you because the cups are small. The XS and Small cups were way too small so it didn't fit properly, and even the medium was too small in the cup area but then the rest too wide. If you have a small chest this top will be really cute!!


----------



## TxGlam

some more...


----------



## TxGlam

2 more..


----------



## snibor

TxGlam Anthropologie should pay you for this thread!  You are one top model for them!

I must say, everything looks spectacular on you.


----------



## natmk28

txglam- everything looks great on you! I was wondering how was the fit of that black and white (corsety??) top??


----------



## dreachick2384

I wish the Dauphine top didn't button! I was pondering that. I love the grey tank with cups tho!


----------



## CoachGirl12

Went into an Anthro store for the FIRST time today since I have been admiring all the beautiful tops on here, and I got into the store, and all the SA's there were really stuck up and snotty, so I didn't appreciate that... there were a couple of tops that I liked but wasn't sure if I needed to spend about $60-80 on a top... almost felt guilty if I did, LOL... there may be a top I might go back and get, but the store was super cute, but didn't get good customer service so I was disappointed on that...

TxGlam - all the tops look fab on you (you should start a blog, the reviews help!)... There was a tank top with the roses on top, I didn't see that one in the store or online, is that one new? Love it! I do agree though, that Dauphine top looks beautiful on you! I wish I could fathom spending more than $80 on a t-shirt! Ahhhh LOL


----------



## Swanky

TX, how did you like that stripey wrap cardi? I love that on you!


----------



## shoe gal

Thanks for the pics, TxGlam!

Did anyone buy anything from Anthro's new sale markdowns today?  I bought the scalloped dots skirt...I've been admiring it from afar for a while now, and I was waiting for this sale to finally buy it!! 

http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro/catalog/productdetail.jsp?color=009&navAction=jump&id=923409


----------



## TxGlam

snibor said:


> TxGlam Anthropologie should pay you for this thread!  You are one top model for them!
> 
> I must say, everything looks spectacular on you.


 lol thanks, wouldn't that be nice! 



natmk28 said:


> txglam- everything looks great on you! I was wondering how was the fit of that black and white (corsety??) top??


 the shirt is quite fitted but still tts, I tried an xs in it and it looked very slimming on. I think it's meant to be fitted otherwise the corset portion wouldn't fit properly. 



dreachick2384 said:


> I wish the Dauphine top didn't button! I was pondering that. I love the grey tank with cups tho!


 I planned on buying the Dauphine blouse tomorrow but I'm super sick tonight so no mall for me tomorrow  The grey tank is adorable, wish it fit me!


----------



## TxGlam

CoachGirl12 said:


> Went into an Anthro store for the FIRST time today since I have been admiring all the beautiful tops on here, and I got into the store, and all the SA's there were really stuck up and snotty, so I didn't appreciate that... there were a couple of tops that I liked but wasn't sure if I needed to spend about $60-80 on a top... almost felt guilty if I did, LOL... there may be a top I might go back and get, but the store was super cute, but didn't get good customer service so I was disappointed on that...
> 
> TxGlam - all the tops look fab on you (you should start a blog, the reviews help!)... There was a tank top with the roses on top, I didn't see that one in the store or online, is that one new? Love it! I do agree though, that Dauphine top looks beautiful on you! I wish I could fathom spending more than $80 on a t-shirt! Ahhhh LOL


Oh no, I am sad to hear that you didn't have a positive first time experience    The SA's are normally so friendly and helpful! If there is something you really like but don't want to pay full price just wait for it to go on sale. If you can't find it in store or online, their customer service over the phone is very helpful and will try to locate anything for you! 
Yes that grey tank with the roses was new and I have no idea what the name is. I picked it up from one of the rolling racks before it was put on the floor. If If remember correctly the roses and trim on the bottom were chiffon or I'm just imaging that bcuz I'm too sick to remember , lol.



Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> TX, how did you like that stripey wrap cardi? I love that on you!


 I really liked it, seems like a good transition piece into spring! It's super soft and fit nicely although I wish you could wear it open too, it just looked better buttoned. I think it would look great on you swanky!



shoe gal said:


> Thanks for the pics, TxGlam!
> 
> Did anyone buy anything from Anthro's new sale markdowns today?  I bought the scalloped dots skirt...I've been admiring it from afar for a while now, and I was waiting for this sale to finally buy it!!
> 
> http://www.anthropolohttp://www.kat...detail.jsp?color=009&navAction=jump&id=923409



Welcome! I bought two tops that were previously marked down but none of the new stuff today. I'm thinking about the lime green top- cant recall the name right now. The scalloped skirt is so cute! I have the horizon line dress which is just like the skirt, otherwise i would buy it too!


----------



## cheburashka

TxGlam said:


> lol thanks, wouldn't that be nice!
> 
> the shirt is quite fitted but still tts, I tried an xs in it and it looked very slimming on. I think it's meant to be fitted otherwise the corset portion wouldn't fit properly.
> 
> I planned on buying the Dauphine blouse tomorrow but I'm super sick tonight so no mall for me tomorrow  The grey tank is adorable, wish it fit me!


 
The corset top looks very sexy on you  - it is definitely an eye catching piece. Is the actual corset thicker than the rest of the tshirt ? It looks like a sturdier fabric from the pictures.


----------



## TxGlam

cheburashka said:


> The corset top looks very sexy on you  - it is definitely an eye catching piece. Is the actual corset thicker than the rest of the tshirt ? It looks like a sturdier fabric from the pictures.



He he, well thank ya! Yes it is a sturdier fabric so it doesn't look like a cheap tshirt from forever 21. It was a tad too slimming for me, it looked like it took off about 10lbs which is not something I like. Yes, I'm weird about that lol...


----------



## elle tee

lavendartea said:


> Just a quick question.
> 
> Does Anthro bedding ever go on sale in the stores? The sale selection online is mostly limited to twin-size bedding.



I have seen it on sale in stores, but very rarely, and usually just one or two items.  I wouldn't pass up on something I loved in the hopes of getting it on sale, because I would be worried that the size I needed would sell out or I wouldn't be able to get a complete set.


----------



## cheburashka

elle tee said:


> I have seen it on sale in stores, but very rarely, and usually just one or two items. I wouldn't pass up on something I loved in the hopes of getting it on sale, because I would be worried that the size I needed would sell out or I wouldn't be able to get a complete set.


 

I agree, it very rarely goes on sale and when it does - it disappears almost instantaneously. My mom used to go to Anthro almost every day on her way to work, and she'd find things on sale maybe every 2-3 months. 

I waited and waited and waited for my lamp to go on sale and for my comforter to go on sale and they never did - it's been since summer and they are still full price - so I just went ahead and bought them.


----------



## dreachick2384

TxGlam said:


> lol thanks, wouldn't that be nice!
> 
> the shirt is quite fitted but still tts, I tried an xs in it and it looked very slimming on. I think it's meant to be fitted otherwise the corset portion wouldn't fit properly.
> 
> I planned on buying the Dauphine blouse tomorrow but I'm super sick tonight so no mall for me tomorrow  The grey tank is adorable, wish it fit me!


 

AWWW feel better!


----------



## outtacontrol

snibor said:


> TxGlam Anthropologie should pay you for this thread!  You are one top model for them!
> 
> I must say, everything looks spectacular on you.



^^ ITA! thank you so much again for all the mod pics! so much appreciated


----------



## TxGlam

dreachick2384 said:


> AWWW feel better!


 thanks! Hope I'm better soon so I can shop.. I miss the mall lol



outtacontrol said:


> ^^ ITA! thank you so much again for all the mod pics! so much appreciated


welcome


----------



## CoachGirl12

Tx-you should create a fashion blog


----------



## nannity

CoachGirl12 said:


> Tx-you should create a fashion blog



I totally agree.. i will be your follower : )


----------



## nimastad

shoe gal said:


> Thanks for the pics, TxGlam!
> 
> Did anyone buy anything from Anthro's new sale markdowns today?  I bought the scalloped dots skirt...I've been admiring it from afar for a while now, and I was waiting for this sale to finally buy it!!
> 
> http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro/catalog/productdetail.jsp?color=009&navAction=jump&id=923409



I just bought this skirt yesterday too!! Its so adorable, now I just have to find some cute tops to pair it with.


----------



## karetotalk

Hi everyone, I've popped into this thread a few times, but I hope to be a more regular follower and contributer!

I searched, but didn't see anything about the Two Paths Trench. I was wondering if anyone has ever tried it on or owns this trench?

I've been in love with the original Burberry version, which Robin from How I Met Your Mother has worn this season. Alas, that trench is gone and probably way out of my budget. Just wondering if this was a nice alternative. Thanks for the help!


----------



## szq77

karetotalk said:


> Hi everyone, I've popped into this thread a few times, but I hope to be a more regular follower and contributer!
> 
> I searched, but didn't see anything about the Two Paths Trench. I was wondering if anyone has ever tried it on or owns this trench?
> 
> I've been in love with the original Burberry version, which Robin from How I Met Your Mother has worn this season. Alas, that trench is gone and probably way out of my budget. Just wondering if this was a nice alternative. Thanks for the help!


 
i am in love with this trench too.  I was just looking for it in my local store today, but they didn't have it.  I ordered it though so I will report back with my thoughts once it arrives!


----------



## shoe gal

nimastad said:


> I just bought this skirt yesterday too!! Its so adorable, now I just have to find some cute tops to pair it with.



I saw a blogger pair the skirt with the through the clouds top (http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro/catalog/productdetail.jsp?id=913905&navAction=jump&navCount=) and I loved it!  So adorable.  I think I'm going to replicate the outfit once my skirt arrives!


----------



## KristyDarling

Yes, please do report back with your thoughts on the Two Paths trench! It looks very intriguing and pretty! The only thing I would worry about is that the "skirt" part looks like it poufs out a lot.


----------



## karetotalk

Thanks, szq77! I'm going to look for it at my store sometime next week. If I find it, then I'll take some pics.

Kristydarling, that's what I'm also worried about, but the person who reviewed it looked cute in it so I have high hopes!


----------



## lovingmybags

I'm sorry if this has already been asked earlier in this thread, but would I be able to order a sale merchandise from another Anthropologie store?  I love the First Frost coat in coral that they have, but couldn't find it in my size; I visited three different stores with no luck.  Please let me know; TIA!!


----------



## kookycookie

So i purchased the Edana and Clinging Blossoms Cardigan - both very lovely! 







Edana is very cute (but way overpriced for what it is). It's lightweight and can be hand washed according to the tag. I would've waited for it to go on sale but you know how *quickly* these pieces run out! 






Clinging Blossoms def runs small and is UBER cropped (I normally wear XS or S in sweaters and I got this in a M for a more comfy fit). The navy is GORGEOUS - the perfect shade of blue! I recommend both!


----------



## kookycookie

Love my ANTHRO sweaters (and BAL hehe) 

FIRESIDE CARDI





VINES & BUDS





GRACEFUL POINT


----------



## TxGlam

CoachGirl12 said:


> Tx-you should create a fashion blog





nannity said:


> I totally agree.. i will be your follower : )


a blog would be fun but it seems creating a good one would take a lot of time and effort, we'll see 



lovingmybags said:


> I'm sorry if this has already been asked earlier in this thread, but would I be able to order a sale merchandise from another Anthropologie store?  I love the First Frost coat in coral that they have, but couldn't find it in my size; I visited three different stores with no luck.  Please let me know; TIA!!


 yes you can order sale items from another just call customer service and they will track down what you want. They should also help you in store if you ask for help to locate something.



kookycookie said:


> So i purchased the Edana and Clinging Blossoms Cardigan - both very lovely!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edana is very cute (but way overpriced for what it is). It's lightweight and can be hand washed according to the tag. I would've waited for it to go on sale but you know how *quickly* these pieces run out!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Clinging Blossoms def runs small and is UBER cropped (I normally wear XS or S in sweaters and I got this in a M for a more comfy fit). The navy is GORGEOUS - the perfect shade of blue! I recommend both!



Cute purchases and modeling pics! Can you model the Edana for us? Curious about how it looks on.


----------



## Swanky

TX you sound like me. . . why put work into a blog when you can just post here = no work, LOL!


----------



## klj

TxGlam said:


> a blog would be fun but it seems creating a good one would take a lot of time and effort, we'll see
> 
> yes you can order sale items from another just call customer service and they will track down what you want. They should also help you in store if you ask for help to locate something.
> 
> 
> 
> Cute purchases and modeling pics! *Can you model the Edana for us? Curious about how it looks on.*


*
* 
I'm thinking of purchasing it and would love to see it on too...
Wondering how long it is..thanks!


----------



## TxGlam

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> TX you sound like me. . . why put work into a blog when you can just post here = no work, LOL!



LOL exactly my thought!


----------



## Needanotherbag

kookycookie said:


> Love my ANTHRO sweaters (and BAL hehe)
> 
> FIRESIDE CARDI
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VINES & BUDS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GRACEFUL POINT



I love all three looks, they all are great on you!


----------



## kookycookie

Thanks *Neen *! 

Will get a mod pic of the Edana cardi ASAP, _*TXGlam*_.

Here's one more I forgot to post...*Field Game Cardigan!* I  this cardi!


----------



## cheburashka

Today, me and my grad school class volunteer taught at a middle school and I brought my camera with me. After I decided to pop into Antro and was finally able to take some of the pictures for you ! Finally, I feel like I can contribute to this thread - I'm an  Anthroholic too but with midterms over the last few weeks keeping me busy, I've only been admiring every else's pics. 

Here's what I tried on -  I only truly loved the Demi-Sec cardigan, but the one in my size was snagged, so I'll have to order it online: 































Blazing rays dress really disappointed me - while I fit into my regular size 4 just fine (there were a lot of reviews on the website about the top corset being disproportionately small), I felt that the overall fit was very awakward or almost ill fitting on me. Something about it was off:


----------



## snibor

I love that green top!  What is it called?


----------



## vhdos

My new white Anthropologie shirt that pairs great with leggings


----------



## luckyblonde3295

Just bought the Roots and Wings top a couple days ago, I normally wouldn't spend $100 on a top at Anthro, but it just fit so perfectly!!

http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...=true&isBigImage=&templateType=&tabStyle=Info


----------



## TxGlam

cheburashka said:


> Today, me and my grad school class volunteer taught at a middle school and I brought my camera with me. After I decided to pop into Antro and was finally able to take some of the pictures for you ! Finally, I feel like I can contribute to this thread - I'm an  Anthroholic too but with midterms over the last few weeks keeping me busy, I've only been admiring every else's pics.
> 
> Here's what I tried on -  I only truly loved the Demi-Sec cardigan, but the one in my size was snagged, so I'll have to order it online:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blazing rays dress really disappointed me - while I fit into my regular size 4 just fine (there were a lot of reviews on the website about the top corset being disproportionately small), I felt that the overall fit was very awakward or almost ill fitting on me. Something about it was off:


the plaid dress and the cream with the pretty corset amd ribbon look cute on you! The plaid one made me look like a hooker country girl so I didn't bother post the mod pics, lol!
Did you buy anything?


----------



## TxGlam

Lookie here! Modeling shots and review for the Two Path trench!
http://www.wardrobereview.com/2010/...mpaign=Feed:+WardrobeReview+(Wardrobe+Review)

The buttons on the top of the collar really bother me...like extremely...Too bad! I'm still in love with the Burberry version anyways


----------



## karetotalk

TxGlam said:


> Lookie here! Modeling shots and review for the Two Path trench!
> http://www.wardrobereview.com/2010/...mpaign=Feed:+WardrobeReview+(Wardrobe+Review)
> 
> The buttons on the top of the collar really bother me...like extremely...Too bad! I'm still in love with the Burberry version anyways



Thanks so much, TX! I'll definitely go in store to try this one on this week. I have hips, so I'm curious to know how this will fit me. I'm undecided if I should buy this or just save up for a Burberry trench. I'd love to wait and see if this will go one sale, but I'm not sure if it'll last.

Now that I look at it again, the top buttons do bother me a little... Hmm I'll have to see them IRL.


----------



## Needanotherbag

vhdos said:


> View attachment 1027836
> 
> 
> View attachment 1027833
> 
> 
> My new white Anthropologie shirt that pairs great with leggings



Very simple and classy!


----------



## cjy

vhdos said:


> View attachment 1027836
> 
> 
> View attachment 1027833
> 
> 
> My new white Anthropologie shirt that pairs great with leggings


 Very chic look!


----------



## kookycookie

Wore my Clinging Blossoms cardigan today!


----------



## TxGlam

kookycookie said:


> Wore my Clinging Blossoms cardigan today!



Looks really cute on you! I may have to give it another try this week. 
Can't wait to see pics of the Edana cardi!


----------



## Needanotherbag

*kookycookie* - I love the sweater on you! I've been liking the grey/pink version, but I'll have to give the Navy a try too!


----------



## sammieee

kookycookie said:


> Wore my Clinging Blossoms cardigan today!



I love this cardi on you!  Think I will stop at Anthro tomorrow and see how it fits.

I might have missed posts on this cardi, but has anyone tried on or own the Dwarf Quince cardigan?  I love the look, just very unsure about spending $100 for a spring cardigan!
http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...true&isProduct=true&isBigImage=&templateType=


----------



## TxGlam

sammieee said:


> I might have missed posts on this cardi, but has anyone tried on or own the Dwarf Quince cardigan?  I love the look, just very unsure about spending $100 for a spring cardigan!
> http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...true&isProduct=true&isBigImage=&templateType=



The dwarf quince is cute on but the sleeves  fell between full and 3/4 length on me which I didn't like. It's been around for a long time now so it should go on sale soon..also noticed that they restocked it few weeks ago. Its def a spring cardi since it's thin. I believe Natmk has modeling pics.


----------



## natmk28

sammieee said:


> I love this cardi on you!  Think I will stop at Anthro tomorrow and see how it fits.
> 
> I might have missed posts on this cardi, but has anyone tried on or own the Dwarf Quince cardigan?  I love the look, just very unsure about spending $100 for a spring cardigan!
> http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...true&isProduct=true&isBigImage=&templateType=



I have it and I really like it. Its a really great just throw on over a tank cardi, matches a lot, and is comfy. The sleeves on me are pretty much 3/4 length, so I didn't notice the same issue as txglam.


----------



## Needanotherbag

TxGlam said:


> The dwarf quince is cute on but the sleeves  fell between full and 3/4 length on me which I didn't like. It's been around for a long time now so it should go on sale soon..also noticed that they restocked it few weeks ago. Its def a spring cardi since it's thin. I believe Natmk has modeling pics.



Its funny you say this, because I am counting on it going on sale tomorrow...my once a month visit to Anthro..


----------



## Swanky

I bought this today, I think it'll be beautiful under more classic/structured cardi's to dress them up:
http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...true&isProduct=true&isBigImage=&templateType=

Also got this for under cardi's, I got green because that's our school color, LOL!
http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...true&isProduct=true&isBigImage=&templateType=


----------



## TxGlam

Needanotherbag said:


> Its funny you say this, because I am counting on it going on sale tomorrow...my once a month visit to Anthro..



Yup, me too! lol



Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I bought this today, I think it'll be beautiful under more classic/structured cardi's to dress them up:
> http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...true&isProduct=true&isBigImage=&templateType=
> 
> Also got this for under cardi's, I got green because that's our school color, LOL!
> http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...true&isProduct=true&isBigImage=&templateType=



Modeling pics Swanky-I wanna see how the lace tank looks on you!

I have the green top too, love the color.


----------



## TxGlam

_UMM...HAVE I SEEN YOU SOMEWHERE BEFORE??!!_

Say hello to the *Macys dupe* of the _Plaza Cardigan_! It's FP right now at $79 so I had to buy it of course  I have the teal colored Plaza cardi but decided to pass up on the new spring shades because they washed me out.
The Macys INC (brand) version is a little more stretchy, has a little less craziness going on in the front (my other one can look overwhelming if I'm not wearing 4 inch heels!) and has hook closures instead of buttons. It comes in a neutral beige and light gray. I'm sure it will be on sale soon or at least a coupon will apply! I got a Small and it fits like the XS Plaza Cardigan, so it runs a little small. I didn't check to see if it was avail in the petite section.


----------



## shoe gal

I have the dwarf quince cardigan too, but haven't worn it yet.  I really like the print but its so thin and there is no closure, so I'm not totally sold on it yet.  

Are you guys finding that this cardigan stretches out?  I'm worried about that, since the material is so thin.


----------



## klj

^^ I just tried this on today and really like it but didn't buy..have it on hold so I can think on it a day..I think I will go back to get it though...


----------



## TxGlam

klj said:


> ^^ I just tried this on today and really like it but didn't buy..have it on hold so I can think on it a day..I think I will go back to get it though...



How funny! According to my mother, there's a 20% off coupon right now if you use your Macys.


----------



## klj

^^Oh..I tried on the dwarf quince cardi..not the Macy's sweater...


----------



## Needanotherbag

TxGlam said:


> _UMM...HAVE I SEEN YOU SOMEWHERE BEFORE??!!_
> 
> Say hello to the *Macys dupe* of the _Plaza Cardigan_! It's FP right now at $79 so I had to buy it of course  I have the teal colored Plaza cardi but decided to pass up on the new spring shades because they washed me out.
> The Macys INC (brand) version is a little more stretchy, has a little less craziness going on in the front (my other one can look overwhelming if I'm not wearing 4 inch heels!) and has hook closures instead of buttons. It comes in a neutral beige and light gray. I'm sure it will be on sale soon or at least a coupon will apply! I got a Small and it fits like the XS Plaza Cardigan, so it runs a little small. I didn't check to see if it was avail in the petite section.



Wow I think I actually like the Macy's version better!


----------



## CoachGirl12

I like that cardigan Tx, I"m going to have to check that out at my local Macy's... I don't see it online? It must just be at the store only?


----------



## karetotalk

I went searching for the Two Paths Trench today, but no luck. The SA had no idea if they would even get it. Sigh. If anyone sees it at a DC area Anthro, then could you please let me know? Or even Anthro in south FL since I will be visiting in a few weeks. Thanks!

I may go back this weekend since I didn't have time today to look through the rest of the store.

Love all the cardy's ladies, very cute.


----------



## TxGlam

Needanotherbag said:


> Wow I think I actually like the Macy's version better!





CoachGirl12 said:


> I like that cardigan Tx, I"m going to have to check that out at my local Macy's... I don't see it online? It must just be at the store only?



I think it's brand new so it may not be on the site yet, it's def worth checking out in store!


----------



## missbanff

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I bought this today, I think it'll be beautiful under more classic/structured cardi's to dress them up:
> http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...true&isProduct=true&isBigImage=&templateType=
> 
> Also got this for under cardi's, I got green because that's our school color, LOL!
> http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...true&isProduct=true&isBigImage=&templateType=


 
I love both of these


----------



## missbanff

TxGlam said:


> _UMM...HAVE I SEEN YOU SOMEWHERE BEFORE??!!_
> 
> Say hello to the *Macys dupe* of the _Plaza Cardigan_! It's FP right now at $79 so I had to buy it of course  I have the teal colored Plaza cardi but decided to pass up on the new spring shades because they washed me out.
> The Macys INC (brand) version is a little more stretchy, has a little less craziness going on in the front (my other one can look overwhelming if I'm not wearing 4 inch heels!) and has hook closures instead of buttons. It comes in a neutral beige and light gray. I'm sure it will be on sale soon or at least a coupon will apply! I got a Small and it fits like the XS Plaza Cardigan, so it runs a little small. I didn't check to see if it was avail in the petite section.


 
There are a bunch on eBay that I'm thinking are fakes, too.


----------



## klj

So I'm thinking of going back and buying the dwarf quince cardi/I tried on the small and it fit great....if you own it..is it very versatile as far as what you wear underneath?...I think its a gorgeous sweater..but for 98.00 I need it to have a ton of options..
I read all the reviews and its also much prettier in person I thought..
http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...true&isProduct=true&isBigImage=&templateType=


----------



## prof ash

Bidding on this on *bay currently. Hope I get it! What do you guys think? Cute for summer?


----------



## Jaded81

I LOVE this cardi! You say it runs small? I have never bought anything from anthro so I have no idea what size I should get. I am 5'2 and about 45kgs for reference?



kookycookie said:


> Wore my Clinging Blossoms cardigan today!


----------



## Jaded81

Wow.. I totally passed on this on on the website but after seeing it on you, I might just get it!! How's the sizing like?



cheburashka said:


> Thanks so much, it does look a quite busy and lower cut than I imagine, so thanks for providing a reference.
> 
> BTW, don't take it the wrong way but I simply must compliment you on your beautiful figure ! Even my boyfriend who was sitting next to mentioned how those gorgeous clothes looked on you !
> 
> 
> Here is a picture of a beautiful star sprinkled cardigan I took btw, it's so sparkly and flattering in person !


----------



## Jaded81

Also was wondering how the quality of this brand is like?


----------



## Zombie Girl

Great find *TxGlam*!!  I will have to check out Macys this weekend!
*Thanks for sharing!



TxGlam said:


> _UMM...HAVE I SEEN YOU SOMEWHERE BEFORE??!!_
> 
> Say hello to the *Macys dupe* of the _Plaza Cardigan_! It's FP right now at $79 so I had to buy it of course  I have the teal colored Plaza cardi but decided to pass up on the new spring shades because they washed me out.
> The Macys INC (brand) version is a little more stretchy, has a little less craziness going on in the front (my other one can look overwhelming if I'm not wearing 4 inch heels!) and has hook closures instead of buttons. It comes in a neutral beige and light gray. I'm sure it will be on sale soon or at least a coupon will apply! I got a Small and it fits like the XS Plaza Cardigan, so it runs a little small. I didn't check to see if it was avail in the petite section.


----------



## Zombie Girl

I love both of these!  I would love to see what they look like "on".  Could you post mod pics?



Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I bought this today, I think it'll be beautiful under more classic/structured cardi's to dress them up:
> http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...true&isProduct=true&isBigImage=&templateType=
> 
> Also got this for under cardi's, I got green because that's our school color, LOL!
> http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...true&isProduct=true&isBigImage=&templateType=


----------



## Swanky

I'm in gym clothes, maybe later.  I will say the green one ran really big IMO.  I'm bigger on top and usually take a large, I brought home a medium and I feel it may be too big :s
The gorjy grey one ran slightly generous, it's SO beautiful and decent price too.

Jaded, they have dozens of brands, every one of them runs completely different unfortunately.  The quality IMO ranges from fair to very good, also depends on the brand and the specific piece.  Anthro fans are pretty loyal about writing reviews on the Anthro website, so look through them before you order.  Or ask here about specific pieces, there's a good chance TXGlam has it  LOL!


----------



## TxGlam

^ lol yeah ask away! Hoping to make an appearance at anthro today, it's been too long!

I agree with swanky that the green top runs a little big. I hope to shrink mine a little bit.


----------



## TxGlam

Quite a few new arrivals on the site today!


----------



## Needanotherbag

Canceled my Anthro trip for yesterday - I checked the website and pretty much nothing went on sale.  Seems like a huge sale should be coming up though, so many new arrivals the stores must be busting at the seams.


----------



## Swanky

I thought my store was very full. . .  and there's stuff on the shelves I'm sick of seeing TBH, LOL! I'm ready to see them purge some of the old merchandise.


----------



## fayden

just completed a survey on tees and tops.  they seemed to have limited the amount of writing for your answers, which i was sad to see.  i wanted to write so much more, but they didn't allow it!  for the last question that was a free for all, i had mentioned their pieces aren't as timeless as they were 2 years ago.  hope they address my concern!


----------



## Needanotherbag

Anyone see this top in stores yet?  Looks elegant

http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...&templateType=&subCategoryId=CLOTHES-NEW-TOPS

And how about this one?

http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...&templateType=&subCategoryId=CLOTHES-NEW-TOPS


----------



## fieryfashionist

Hi!   I love this cardi, but haven't seen it IRL!   I've been thinking about ordering it for a week!  Are there metallic dark grey threads in the cardi, if you recall (since you saw it IRL)?   I was thinking of wearing it with a simple dark grey/black tank/tee underneath (with skinny jeans), or wearing it over a black/grey dress (or with a skirt/top), etc.  The cardi is such a statement piece that I'd let it stand out.  



klj said:


> So I'm thinking of going back and buying the dwarf quince cardi/I tried on the small and it fit great....if you own it..is it very versatile as far as what you wear underneath?...I think its a gorgeous sweater..but for 98.00 I need it to have a ton of options..
> I read all the reviews and its also much prettier in person I thought..
> http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...true&isProduct=true&isBigImage=&templateType=


----------



## Needanotherbag

Just found out from Anthroholic (yay Kim!) that US shipping is free right now for Anthro Card holders, no minimum amount!  Your Anthro Card has to be linked to your online account for the shipping discount to work.


----------



## klj

Needanotherbag said:


> Anyone see this top in stores yet?  Looks elegant
> 
> http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...&templateType=&subCategoryId=CLOTHES-NEW-TOPS
> 
> And how about this one?
> 
> http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...&templateType=&subCategoryId=CLOTHES-NEW-TOPS




I was there yesterday and didn't see either yet...


----------



## klj

fieryfashionist said:


> Hi!   I love this cardi, but haven't seen it IRL!   I've been thinking about ordering it for a week!  Are there metallic dark grey threads in the cardi, if you recall (since you saw it IRL)?   I was thinking of wearing it with a simple dark grey/black tank/tee underneath (with skinny jeans), or wearing it over a black/grey dress (or with a skirt/top), etc.  The cardi is such a statement piece that I'd let it stand out.



I bought it yesterday!
Yes, I am going to wear it similar to what you posted..I think you can do alot with it.
The silver in it is not threading though..it painted on the fabric.
I love it..I just needed to make sure I wear it alot for the price and I think its a great piece.. I love the detail.


----------



## Zombie Girl

Woohoo!  Thanks for the info!



Needanotherbag said:


> Just found out from Anthroholic (yay Kim!) that US shipping is free right now for Anthro Card holders, no minimum amount!  Your Anthro Card has to be linked to your online account for the shipping discount to work.


----------



## TxGlam

Here are a few new arrivals I tried on today...some pics are a little blurry, sowwy!

Hope to go to another anthro tomorrow


----------



## missbanff

Zombie Girl said:


> Woohoo! Thanks for the info!


 
I have stuff in my bag but it still shows a shipping charge??? My card is linked, it's worked before.


----------



## TxGlam

^ Hmm maybe there is a minimum after all? Mine isn't showing shipping but my total is $639..yikes!


----------



## missbanff

TxGlam said:


> ^ Hmm maybe there is a minimum after all? Mine isn't showing shipping but my total is $639..yikes!


 

HOLY &#%@$

Well I just re-linked my card and it's now showing free shipping! Hurray!


----------



## KristyDarling

missbanff said:


> HOLY &#%@$
> 
> Well I just re-linked my card and it's now showing free shipping! Hurray!



Hi Miss Banff -- I am technologically impaired! How does one link one's Anthro Card to the account? (you're referring to the Anthro member card, right? Not some kind of credit card?)


----------



## TxGlam

missbanff said:


> HOLY &#%@$
> 
> Well I just re-linked my card and it's now showing free shipping! Hurray!



Yeeaahh...I'm not thrilled with the total so I will have to sleep on it, lol.


----------



## fieryfashionist

Hi!   Ohhhh, that sounds even prettier!   I really should just pull the trigger... I love it and know I want it.  I think I feel guilty because I ordered a few things and this cardi isn't a part of that order.   Damn Anthro and their pretty clothing!  




klj said:


> I bought it yesterday!
> Yes, I am going to wear it similar to what you posted..I think you can do alot with it.
> The silver in it is not threading though..it painted on the fabric.
> I love it..I just needed to make sure I wear it alot for the price and I think its a great piece.. I love the detail.


----------



## kelbell35

KristyDarling said:


> Hi Miss Banff -- I am technologically impaired! How does one link one's Anthro Card to the account? (you're referring to the Anthro member card, right? Not some kind of credit card?)



One way you can link your Anthro card is by going to http://my.anthropologie.com, clicking "link anthro to your account" on the left sidebar and entering the number on the back of your card.  If you're not logged in, it will prompt you to sign in before you type in your Anthro card number.


----------



## ehc2010

TxGlam said:


> Here are a few new arrivals I tried on today...some pics are a little blurry, sowwy!
> 
> Hope to go to another anthro tomorrow



I'm really loving the blazer on you. It's so cute! What shirt are you wearing underneath these outfits?

Thanks for the mod shots!


----------



## Zombie Girl

Does anyone have the Rosette Bedding?  Mr. Z surprised me with the Purple bedding for Valentines Day and OMG I love it!!  It's so soft, cozy, warm, and not to mention GORGEOUS!!


*As you can see my cat loves it too.  She claimed it as soon as I put it on the bed.  I also have the Euro pillow case but have to get new inserts for it so it's not in the photo.


----------



## fayden

wow that is some NICE bedding there!  i love all the colors.  what a great gift!



Zombie Girl said:


> Does anyone have the Rosette Bedding?  Mr. Z surprised me with the Purple bedding for Valentines Day and OMG I love it!!  It's so soft, cozy, warm, and not to mention GORGEOUS!!
> 
> 
> *As you can see my cat loves it too.  She claimed it as soon as I put it on the bed.  I also have the Euro pillow case but have to get new inserts for it so it's not in the photo.


----------



## klj

Zombie Girl said:


> Does anyone have the Rosette Bedding?  Mr. Z surprised me with the Purple bedding for Valentines Day and OMG I love it!!  It's so soft, cozy, warm, and not to mention GORGEOUS!!
> 
> 
> *As you can see my cat loves it too.  She claimed it as soon as I put it on the bed.  I also have the Euro pillow case but have to get new inserts for it so it's not in the photo.



Gorgeous!!


----------



## Needanotherbag

Thanks for the new modeling shots *TxGlam*! I hope my store has those items in stock next Tuesday, I'm loving all of them!

With free shipping around I finally ordered the asymmetrical ruffle tank thats been on sale for awhile (the one that looks like the tutu tank) in black.  Dont know why I waited so long but since it was still avail in my cart, and only $48 I figured I'd probably get a lot of wear from it this spring under Cardi's.


----------



## KristyDarling

kelbell35 said:


> One way you can link your Anthro card is by going to http://my.anthropologie.com, clicking "link anthro to your account" on the left sidebar and entering the number on the back of your card.  If you're not logged in, it will prompt you to sign in before you type in your Anthro card number.



*kelbell35:* Thank you for helping a sister out!!! It worked! :kiss:


----------



## szq77

For those wondering about the Two Paths trench - I received mine last night, and I love it!  Fit is tts, the material has an almost silky feel, and i think it creates a flattering silhouette.  I'm not a tiny girl (i purchased the size 10) but it still looks great.  I'm 5'6" and the length is perfect on me

Hope that helps all who are on the fence about this coat!


----------



## KristyDarling

szq77 said:


> For those wondering about the Two Paths trench - I received mine last night, and I love it!  Fit is tts, the material has an almost silky feel, and i think it creates a flattering silhouette.  I'm not a tiny girl (i purchased the size 10) but it still looks great.  I'm 5'6" and the length is perfect on me
> 
> Hope that helps all who are on the fence about this coat!



Thanks for the review! What were your thoughts on the skirt part of the coat -- too poufy or bell-like? Did it make you look hippy at all?


----------



## szq77

KristyDarling said:


> Thanks for the review! What were your thoughts on the skirt part of the coat -- too poufy or bell-like? Did it make you look hippy at all?



No, if you have it buttoned up the skirt isn't too poufy.  I wore it today without buttoning, just cinching the belt, the bottom was a little bell like that way, but not in an unflattering way.

I didn't feel like it made me too hippy at all.


----------



## Zombie Girl

fayden said:


> wow that is some NICE bedding there!  i love all the colors.  what a great gift!





Thanks *fayden *and *klj*!  I love it but the downfall is that I never want to get out of bed.ush:


----------



## TxGlam

ehc2010 said:


> I'm really loving the blazer on you. It's so cute! What shirt are you wearing underneath these outfits?
> 
> Thanks for the mod shots!


 It was a white button down with blue stripes and ruffles, I have no idea what the name is? I don't see it on the site yet, I will let you know once it pops up. I took a pic of the shirt but it came out completely blurry.



Zombie Girl said:


> Does anyone have the Rosette Bedding?  Mr. Z surprised me with the Purple bedding for Valentines Day and OMG I love it!!  It's so soft, cozy, warm, and not to mention GORGEOUS!!
> 
> 
> *As you can see my cat loves it too.  She claimed it as soon as I put it on the bed.  I also have the Euro pillow case but have to get new inserts for it so it's not in the photo.



I love the purple bedding, it would be perfect for my bedroom too



Needanotherbag said:


> Thanks for the new modeling shots *TxGlam*! I hope my store has those items in stock next Tuesday, I'm loving all of them!
> 
> With free shipping around I finally ordered the asymmetrical ruffle tank thats been on sale for awhile (the one that looks like the tutu tank) in black.  Dont know why I waited so long but since it was still avail in my cart, and only $48 I figured I'd probably get a lot of wear from it this spring under Cardi's.



Welcome! As I was leaving the store yesterday, the UPS man strolled in with a bunch of boxes so I need to go back ASAP! lol

Free shipping is until March 31st!!


----------



## missbanff

TxGlam said:


> It was a white button down with blue stripes and ruffles, I have no idea what the name is? I don't see it on the site yet, I will let you know once it pops up. I took a pic of the shirt but it came out completely blurry.
> 
> 
> 
> I love the purple bedding, it would be perfect for my bedroom too
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome! As I was leaving the store yesterday, the UPS man strolled in with a bunch of boxes so I need to go back ASAP! lol
> 
> Free shipping is until March 31st!![/QUOTE]
> 
> Oooh, good..I can plan accordingly


----------



## Liya

Your new bedding set is gorgeous! Enjoy!


----------



## Needanotherbag

Has anyone ever received the birthday coupon for a percentage off?  My friends birthday is next week and she still hasnt received anything...we are planning on a big haul with that percentage off next Tuesday


----------



## fayden

Needanotherbag said:


> Has anyone ever received the birthday coupon for a percentage off?  My friends birthday is next week and she still hasnt received anything...we are planning on a big haul with that percentage off next Tuesday



i had emailed them and they are shipping mine out at the end of this month, so should be real soon, and i can use it for march.  my birthday was feb.  but it takes a few weeks for them to process!


----------



## Needanotherbag

fayden said:


> i had emailed them and they are shipping mine out at the end of this month, so should be real soon, and i can use it for march.  my birthday was feb.  but it takes a few weeks for them to process!



Oh, ok thanks!  I am going to have her call them and see if she cant get it soon!  Wish I had put my birth month as February instead of my real month LOL


----------



## Needanotherbag

Has anyone seen this Curlytop Cardigan?  I'm such a sap for Pointelle knit anything, and this just looks so feminine and yummy! (zoom in on it, the main pic makes it look boring)

http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro..._-Anthro_10-_-022510AnthroCatPreviewD-_-cardi


----------



## KristyDarling

Needanotherbag said:


> Has anyone ever received the birthday coupon for a percentage off?  My friends birthday is next week and she still hasnt received anything...we are planning on a big haul with that percentage off next Tuesday



Yanno, I NEVER got my birthday coupon. (and I was a registered Anthro Club member and everything!)  Hmf!!


----------



## Needanotherbag

KristyDarling said:


> Yanno, I NEVER got my birthday coupon. (and I was a registered Anthro Club member and everything!)  Hmf!!



I'm still not convinced they exist LOL I hear about people expecting them, but then never hear that they get one!


----------



## klj

I want this..for some reason ..I think its adorable..
http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...true&isProduct=true&isBigImage=&templateType=

I love the front..by now not sure if I like the one flower thing in the middle of the back..hmmm...


----------



## klj

Needanotherbag said:


> Has anyone seen this Curlytop Cardigan?  I'm such a sap for Pointelle knit anything, and this just looks so feminine and yummy! (zoom in on it, the main pic makes it look boring)
> 
> http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro..._-Anthro_10-_-022510AnthroCatPreviewD-_-cardi




I think its super cute!!


----------



## fayden

Needanotherbag said:


> I'm still not convinced they exist LOL I hear about people expecting them, but then never hear that they get one!



i'll let you all know if mine comes in!


----------



## Needanotherbag

klj said:


> I want this..for some reason ..I think its adorable..
> http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...true&isProduct=true&isBigImage=&templateType=
> 
> I love the front..by now not sure if I like the one flower thing in the middle of the back..hmmm...



I think its adorable as well, and I like that random flower on the back, makes it unique from other tops...Though If I wore that, no one would ever see that flower as I have very long hair and wear it down most of the time..


----------



## babypie

Needanotherbag said:


> Has anyone ever received the birthday coupon for a percentage off?  My friends birthday is next week and she still hasnt received anything...we are planning on a big haul with that percentage off next Tuesday



I received a coupon for 15% off for my birthday last July


----------



## kelbell35

KristyDarling said:


> *kelbell35:* Thank you for helping a sister out!!! It worked! :kiss:



You're very welcome!


----------



## missbanff

Needanotherbag said:


> I'm still not convinced they exist LOL I hear about people expecting them, but then never hear that they get one!


 
I DID get one but back in August, I wasn't working and had no fundage, so I gave it to my neighbor.


----------



## TxGlam

I want to order the curlytop cadi and the chantico tank tonight (which color white or pink??) http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...true&isProduct=true&isBigImage=&templateType=

I went to another Anthro today (WB) and there was nothing new so I have nothing to add tonight, bummer!


----------



## missbanff

TxGlam said:


> I want to order the curlytop cadi and the chantico tank tonight (which color white or pink??) http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...true&isProduct=true&isBigImage=&templateType=
> 
> I went to another Anthro today (WB) and there was nothing new so I have nothing to add tonight, bummer!


 
I think the pink would go nicely with your dark hair


----------



## handbaglover13

I want to order so many things and want the free shipping but I lost my Anthro card!!
would CS be able to issue me a new card over the phone or look up my card # ?


----------



## ehc2010

^yes!


----------



## klj

Does anyone own the Snakebite belt~
http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...true&isProduct=true&isBigImage=&templateType=

I've been waiting for it to come in..its been on backorder for so long..it seems that most reviews say its tts..but I'm still not sure what size to order..I'm guessing small because its stretchy....??


----------



## Needanotherbag

klj said:


> Does anyone own the Snakebite belt~
> http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...true&isProduct=true&isBigImage=&templateType=
> 
> I've been waiting for it to come in..its been on backorder for so long..it seems that most reviews say its tts..but I'm still not sure what size to order..I'm guessing small because its stretchy....??



I've been wanting it forever too! I"m going with a Small since thats what size I normally take in Anthro.


----------



## karetotalk

szq77, thanks for the review on the two paths trench! with the free shipping, i should break down and buy it any day now haha. i was really hoping to see it in the store so i could try it on first, so i'll probably go check again first. i hope you love and enjoy yours!


----------



## Needanotherbag

TxGlam said:


> I want to order the curlytop cadi and the chantico tank tonight (which color white or pink??) http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...true&isProduct=true&isBigImage=&templateType=
> 
> I went to another Anthro today (WB) and there was nothing new so I have nothing to add tonight, bummer!



I want both of those as well, with the tank in Pink! If my store  doesnt have them on Tuesday I'm placing an order.  Did you see the reviews on the tank over at Anthroholic? I seem to remember her saying the tank ran a little big?  I'll have to go read the review again - she has fitting room pics of it there too. (if Im remembering correctly)


----------



## klj

Needanotherbag said:


> I've been wanting it forever too! I"m going with a Small since thats what size I normally take in Anthro.



I think I might ask today in the store..maybe they have some...
I'm going to buy this too...you talked me into it..lol..hopefully it fits!
http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...true&isProduct=true&isBigImage=&templateType=


----------



## TxGlam

missbanff said:


> I think the pink would go nicely with your dark hair


I went with the white since I will be able to get more use out of it. I will wait for the pink to arrive in store and possibly buy it too if it fits well. 



Needanotherbag said:


> I want both of those as well, with the tank in Pink! If my store  doesnt have them on Tuesday I'm placing an order.  Did you see the reviews on the tank over at Anthroholic? I seem to remember her saying the tank ran a little big?  I'll have to go read the review again - she has fitting room pics of it there too. (if Im remembering correctly)



I saw her post the new arrivals on her page but no fitting room reviews, I don't think these items are in store yet.


----------



## Swanky

I was there today! I almost posted from the store in this thread as a joke saying "oh T-E-E-E-X! Where are you!?" LOL! I come home empty handed as well.  Well not empty handed exactly, I did overspend at the La Prairie counter in NM :shame:



TxGlam said:


> I want to order the curlytop cadi and the chantico tank tonight (which color white or pink??) http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...true&isProduct=true&isBigImage=&templateType=
> 
> I went to another Anthro today (WB) and there was nothing new so I have nothing to add tonight, bummer!


----------



## kelbell35

I just ordered the Drifting By Dress.  I just checked, and my size is now backordered, so I don't know if I ordered it in time, but I'm dying to try it.  Hopefully the color doesn't wash me out.







And, I'm seriously contemplating getting the Nearly Gossamer Cardigan, but I heard it runs large, and I'm afraid the XS would be too big for me.  Has anyone tried it on?  I wanted to go yesterday or today, but I'm snowed in :/


----------



## handbaglover13

^^ that dress is really pretty ! 
I just placed a $650 order!!! There were so many things I wanted !! And i'm afraid the store will not have them so I just took the plunge. Love that it's free shipping for the month of March !! YAY!


----------



## klj

kelbell35 said:


> I just ordered the Drifting By Dress.  I just checked, and my size is now backordered, so I don't know if I ordered it in time, but I'm dying to try it.  Hopefully the color doesn't wash me out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And, I'm seriously contemplating getting the Nearly Gossamer Cardigan, but I heard it runs large, and I'm afraid the XS would be too big for me.  Has anyone tried it on?  I wanted to go yesterday or today, but I'm snowed in :/


I'm looking at this dress as a wedding dress...I would love to see pics when you get it and if you like it.
I tried the cardi on and it didn't look good on me...I'm not hippy but it was just all wrong on me..flared out..it wasn't good.


----------



## Needanotherbag

TxGlam said:


> I saw her post the new arrivals on her page but no fitting room reviews, I don't think these items are in store yet.



My mistake sorry, I got it confused with her fitting room pics, it was just a review of the online pics...bummer, hopefully it shows up in store soon!


----------



## kelbell35

handbaglover13 said:


> ^^ that dress is really pretty !
> I just placed a $650 order!!! There were so many things I wanted !! And i'm afraid the store will not have them so I just took the plunge. Love that it's free shipping for the month of March !! YAY!



Oh gosh, I know, that free shipping is going to be the death of my credit card.  There have been some really cute new arrivals, I need to try and restrain myself.  What did you end up ordering?


----------



## kelbell35

klj said:


> I'm looking at this dress as a wedding dress...I would love to see pics when you get it and if you like it.
> I tried the cardi on and it didn't look good on me...I'm not hippy but it was just all wrong on me..flared out..it wasn't good.



Thanks for letting me know how the cardigan fit for you.  It seems like it will only be flattering on a select few people.  It's so pretty though, I'm tempted to just order it, and return it if it doesn't work out.

And yeah, I can see how that dress could look somewhat like a wedding dress.  I'm hoping the color is more nude or pinkish.  And I'm sure there are ways to style it to make it not look like I'm about to walk down the aisle.


----------



## klj

^^ Oh...no!! I was thinking it would work for what I need as a wedding dress...not that it looks like one..!!  Eeeep!... sorry it came across that way..
I don't think it does at all...lots of people love that dress..
I'm just having a simple wedding in the summer outside and thought it might work..
Good idea..I would order the cardi anyway and try it ...it might work really well for you


----------



## klj

^^ I LOVE it with the brown belt in the pic anthro has of it too! I think its a very versatile dress that can be worn it lots of ways..


----------



## handbaglover13

kelbell35 said:


> Oh gosh, I know, that free shipping is going to be the death of my credit card. There have been some really cute new arrivals, I need to try and restrain myself. What did you end up ordering?


 
Way too much  
Here's what I got:

http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro/catalog/productdetail.jsp?color=001&navAction=jump&id=033041

http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro/catalog/productdetail.jsp?color=072&navAction=jump&id=010048

http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro/catalog/productdetail.jsp?color=008&navAction=jump&id=010030

http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro/catalog/productdetail.jsp?color=015&navAction=jump&id=913663

http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro/catalog/productdetail.jsp?color=011&navAction=jump&id=013024

http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro/catalog/productdetail.jsp?color=015&navAction=jump&id=013093

http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro/catalog/productdetail.jsp?color=004&navAction=jump&id=013148


http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro/catalog/productdetail.jsp?color=072&navAction=jump&id=944309

I'm really excited to get my order! I use to be such a Anthroholic ..then I stopped for whatever reason..now I'm seeing all the cute pieces again!
I own a bunch of their sweaters from years ago which I haven't worn. Think I will break them out again! Oh ..and their skirts!! I use to always get so many compliments on their skirts...their pieces are so unique that you don't see everyone walking down the street with it own.


----------



## kelbell35

klj said:


> ^^ Oh...no!! I was thinking it would work for what I need as a wedding dress...not that it looks like one..!!  Eeeep!... sorry it came across that way..
> I don't think it does at all...lots of people love that dress..
> I'm just having a simple wedding in the summer outside and thought it might work..
> Good idea..I would order the cardi anyway and try it ...it might work really well for you



Haha, my friend actually said it reminded her of a wedding, too, so when I saw that you mentioned it as well, I was like, wait a second...  lol


----------



## kelbell35

handbaglover13 said:


> Way too much
> Here's what I got:
> 
> http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro/catalog/productdetail.jsp?color=001&navAction=jump&id=033041
> 
> http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro/catalog/productdetail.jsp?color=072&navAction=jump&id=010048
> 
> http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro/catalog/productdetail.jsp?color=008&navAction=jump&id=010030
> 
> http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro/catalog/productdetail.jsp?color=015&navAction=jump&id=913663
> 
> http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro/catalog/productdetail.jsp?color=011&navAction=jump&id=013024
> 
> http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro/catalog/productdetail.jsp?color=015&navAction=jump&id=013093
> 
> http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro/catalog/productdetail.jsp?color=004&navAction=jump&id=013148
> 
> 
> http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro/catalog/productdetail.jsp?color=072&navAction=jump&id=944309
> 
> I'm really excited to get my order! I use to be such a Anthroholic ..then I stopped for whatever reason..now I'm seeing all the cute pieces again!
> I own a bunch of their sweaters from years ago which I haven't worn. Think I will break them out again! Oh ..and their skirts!! I use to always get so many compliments on their skirts...their pieces are so unique that you don't see everyone walking down the street with it own.



Ooooo, you got some cute pieces!  Let me know how you like the Chantico Tank, it's so pretty!


----------



## invenio

ahhh, this is one of the things i miss most about living in the US! now they've finally added where i am to their international shipping site, so bad for my bank account! 

anyone has these? 

blue bird blouse
http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...true&isProduct=true&isBigImage=&templateType=

thoroughfare shell
http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...true&isProduct=true&isBigImage=&templateType=


----------



## Needanotherbag

handbaglover13 said:


> Way too much
> Here's what I got:
> 
> http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro/catalog/productdetail.jsp?color=001&navAction=jump&id=033041
> 
> http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro/catalog/productdetail.jsp?color=072&navAction=jump&id=010048
> 
> http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro/catalog/productdetail.jsp?color=008&navAction=jump&id=010030
> 
> http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro/catalog/productdetail.jsp?color=015&navAction=jump&id=913663
> 
> http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro/catalog/productdetail.jsp?color=011&navAction=jump&id=013024
> 
> http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro/catalog/productdetail.jsp?color=015&navAction=jump&id=013093
> 
> http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro/catalog/productdetail.jsp?color=004&navAction=jump&id=013148
> 
> 
> http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro/catalog/productdetail.jsp?color=072&navAction=jump&id=944309
> 
> I'm really excited to get my order! I use to be such a Anthroholic ..then I stopped for whatever reason..now I'm seeing all the cute pieces again!
> I own a bunch of their sweaters from years ago which I haven't worn. Think I will break them out again! Oh ..and their skirts!! I use to always get so many compliments on their skirts...their pieces are so unique that you don't see everyone walking down the street with it own.




Oh great haul!!  But what really caught my eye is what is in your avatar!!  Is that some sort of new Bruna? I used to be an MJ fanatic and have been lured away for awhile....


----------



## loveuga

I love Anthro's bedding!  I've been lemming for the India Ink duvet and shams since I first saw them in the store.  I could hardly believe my eyes when I saw them in the sale section online today!!  

I picked up a queen duvet, a pair of standard shams, and two euro shams for just over $200 (because I don't have an anthro card and had to pay for shipping).


----------



## Beach Bum

I got the funniest bday candle necklace...along with a 15% off coupon in the mail today!its for my bday!so funny!


----------



## DC-Cutie

Need your help ladies:  I'm not a huge Anthro shopper, but a few weeks ago I was in the store and there were some rollerball perfumes that smelled divine.  Maybe 3 or 4 scents, but I don't remember the maker - uuuggghhh..  Can anyone help


----------



## Beach Bum

Has anyone seen this/tried it on?
http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...Message=1+Kahiko+Steps+Mini&_requestid=414853


----------



## handbaglover13

Needanotherbag said:


> Oh great haul!!  But what really caught my eye is what is in your avatar!!  Is that some sort of new Bruna? I used to be an MJ fanatic and have been lured away for awhile....



 That's the Cartoon Paisley Bruna in black and white. I got lucky and scored the last one on the company from Nordstroms last week...I seriously Love that bag !


----------



## TxGlam

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I was there today! I almost posted from the store in this thread as a joke saying "oh T-E-E-E-X! Where are you!?" LOL! I come home empty handed as well.  Well not empty handed exactly, I did overspend at the La Prairie counter in NM :shame:


 
LOL you crack me up! :lolots:  I've got my Swanky dectector going at all times when at anthro, haha!

Ooh what did you get from LP? ?


----------



## Needanotherbag

handbaglover13 said:


> That's the Cartoon Paisley Bruna in black and white. I got lucky and scored the last one on the company from Nordstroms last week...I seriously Love that bag !



Congrats, it's gorgeous!  I love Brunas, and that print is so eye catching!


----------



## ehc2010

I'm starting to catalog my mod shots in my new "blog." I'm terrible with blogging but hopefully this will prove helpful to some. I know I have benefited a lot from other girls' mod shots!! Keep em coming!!

** You can post your blog link in your sig, but please do not advertise it in your posts **


----------



## ehc2010

Has anyone tried these two?

Dive and Flow Jacket: http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...Message=1+Dive+&+Flow+Jacket&_requestid=83913

This looks like a good evening jacket, maybe with some Herve Leger?!

Blue Bird Blouse:
http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...ue&isBigImage=&templateType=&tabStyle=Reviews


----------



## shoppergrl

I just bought this yesterday: http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...tion=jump&search=true&parentid=SEARCH_RESULTS

I would REALLY like to find a cardigan that goes with it... but I think I would need something off-white. Any suggestions??

Also, besides blue jeans... what do you think I could pair it with? It's very different than everything I own, but I just found it SO adorable.. I had to have it


----------



## kelbell35

ehc2010 said:


> I'm starting to catalog my mod shots in my new "blog." I'm terrible with blogging but hopefully this will prove helpful to some. I know I have benefited a lot from other girls' mod shots!! Keep em coming!!
> 
> x



Thanks for this. This is definitely helpful, especially for me, because I don't get to go to the store often, and I'm always worried about how certain items will fit.


----------



## Needanotherbag

ehc2010 said:


> I'm starting to catalog my mod shots in my new "blog." I'm terrible with blogging but hopefully this will prove helpful to some. I know I have benefited a lot from other girls' mod shots!! Keep em coming!!
> 
> x



This is great!  I love how you grade each piece and give pros and cons - super informative!  How often do you think you'll post reviews?


----------



## Needanotherbag

shoppergrl said:


> I just bought this yesterday: http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...tion=jump&search=true&parentid=SEARCH_RESULTS
> 
> I would REALLY like to find a cardigan that goes with it... but I think I would need something off-white. Any suggestions??
> 
> Also, besides blue jeans... what do you think I could pair it with? It's very different than everything I own, but I just found it SO adorable.. I had to have it



It's gorgeous! I may have to try it on next week.  I am thinking a light grey cardi and a pair of JCrew black minnies would look super cute with this!


----------



## Needanotherbag

Did you all see that Leifsdottir now has its own website?  I'm pretty much priced out of that brand but a couple things I may have to splurge on..I mean how can I live without this cardi??

http://www.leifsdottir.com/index.cf...egoryID/66c06d5a-6f9d-4b36-8a92-671702a44c98/


----------



## shoppergrl

Needanotherbag said:


> It's gorgeous! I may have to try it on next week.  I am thinking a light grey cardi and a pair of JCrew black minnies would look super cute with this!



I didn't think of light grey! I need to try that out. 

What about this cardi in white? http://shop.nordstrom.com/S/3008724...are&siteId=J84DHJLQkR4-1Mt9sOyWuSkzWLQQE5DWow


----------



## shoppergrl

Needanotherbag said:


> Did you all see that Leifsdottir now has its own website?  I'm pretty much priced out of that brand but a couple things I may have to splurge on..I mean how can I live without this cardi??
> 
> http://www.leifsdottir.com/index.cf...egoryID/66c06d5a-6f9d-4b36-8a92-671702a44c98/



I saw that cardi when I was in NYC!! It's really cute! (though it's sheer... and that price... ugh!)


----------



## plr16

http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...eType=&subCategoryId=CLOTHES-KNITSTEES-DRAPED

Has anyone tried the climbing cowlneck? It looks like a great basic with a slight twist.  I'm 5'6/106 with a 32d so I need to stick to the fitted tees for the most part  
Has anyone who's uh, more endowed tried it on? I'm always afraid that some of the more fitted tops can look a little inappropriate on me!


----------



## klj

^^ I have it..I'm 5'2 125...34C/D..I purchased the small. If I would have went bigger the armholes would have been too big..
I bought the plum color and its gorgeous!!!


----------



## klj

I think I need both of these!
http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...p?id=013064&parentid=QUICKSHOP&navAction=jump

This looks completely sweet and fitted...great with jeans..etc.
http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...true&isProduct=true&isBigImage=&templateType=


----------



## fayden

OHHH love that top.  i think that's a NEED.  haha.



klj said:


> I think I need both of these!
> http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...p?id=013064&parentid=QUICKSHOP&navAction=jump
> 
> This looks completely sweet and fitted...great with jeans..etc.
> http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...true&isProduct=true&isBigImage=&templateType=


----------



## klj

fayden said:


> OHHH love that top.  i think that's a NEED.  haha.




Lol!
I'm actually going to go and try it on as we speak...!! I hope it fits!!!!!!


----------



## TxGlam

Swanky I'm at the SL anthro, where ya at?!! lol

new arrivals in store but not the stuff I want yet


----------



## Swanky

SHUT UP!!!!
I was there!!!  But for only about 15 mins at 2-2:15, LMAO!!!


----------



## TxGlam

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> SHUT UP!!!!
> I was there!!!  But for only about 15 mins at 2-2:15, LMAO!!!



I got there at 235 darn it!! So close! Lol!!

*did you get anything? Left emptyhanded, hoping there will be a sale tomorrow.


----------



## Swanky

today I saw/tried on:
beautiful I thought, but too tight on my bewbs 
http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...true&isProduct=true&isBigImage=&templateType=

kinda dug this:
http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...true&isProduct=true&isBigImage=&templateType=


----------



## TxGlam

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> today I saw/tried on:
> beautiful I thought, but too tight on my bewbs
> http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...true&isProduct=true&isBigImage=&templateType=
> 
> kinda dug this:
> http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...true&isProduct=true&isBigImage=&templateType=



I tried the first top on and had to size up to small, so I can see why it was too tight in the chest for you.

I will post some new pics later!


----------



## sammieee

klj said:


> I think I need both of these!
> http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...p?id=013064&parentid=QUICKSHOP&navAction=jump (Poured Paint Tank)



OMG, I NEED this top too!!  I have major overtime on my paycheck this Friday, I hope it's on the floor when I stop after work *fingers crossed).  I like the idea that each print on the shirt is unique and different.


----------



## klj

The Poured Paint tank was not in the store yet/ or just not unpacked..lots of boxes. I agree this looks like a great tank.(wish it was a bit cheaper because its a tank but I'm going to go for it anyway)...but the Bee's one was and its SUPER cute in person...I tried it with fingers crossed and unfortunately it was a bit ill fitting...sadly.
The SA in the fitting room said everyone is trying it because the fabric is so adorable..great colors..but no one is really all excited after the try it on. It would be better if the ties were under the bust area..so that it pulls in nicely and is more fitted but for some reason they are bit lower so it just didn't look all the way right...kind of poofy in the stomach area..maternity looking on me.


----------



## TxGlam

ehc2010 said:


> I'm starting to catalog my mod shots in my new "blog." I'm terrible with blogging but hopefully this will prove helpful to some. I know I have benefited a lot from other girls' mod shots!! Keep em coming!!
> 
> ** You can post your blog link in your sig, but please do not advertise it in your posts **



good idea, post link in your sig please!

Here are a few pics from today...making another trip to anthro tomorrow so if you have any pic requests let me know tonight Tried on the Magnified geranium blouse with a new 3/4 cardi which I don't see online yet? As mentioned earlier, it's the same top that Swanky tried on today but it was too tight in the bust for her. I had to size up from an XS to a Small to make it fit in in the bust. I definitely like this top but not crazy about the $98 price for it. When I first looked at it, I thought it was sheer and figured I would need a cami underneath but it worked out fine...the 3 buttons in a front make it a little revealing so I wouldnt consider it work appropriate unless you do wear a cami under it.  

Vittorio Tank -I loved the colors and the sparkly beads on the shoulder but the length was a bit of a downer for me as it was rather short. If it was 1/2 to an 1 inch longer I would def buy it! The 0 fit perfectly in every other way except for length. If you have a short torso this may work on you. 

...


----------



## TxGlam

I wasn't too crazy about the Landmarks jacket because for one it is a linen blend, the ruffles on one side make it look uneven,  it couldn't button the top and sizing up would make it too big in the arms. 

I got really excited that they had the Chantico top even though I already ordered it but they only had it in white. I think it fits TTS *IF* you are below a C cup, the chest area was a little too small and too tight on me so I couldn't keep it in place. I will have to exchange mine for a Small when I get it. The two layers of jersey keep it from being too sheer.


----------



## YaYa3

*TxGlam,* would you please try on the top that swanky 'kinda dug?'  THANKS!!

http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...true&isProduct=true&isBigImage=&templateType=


----------



## TxGlam

YaYa3 said:


> *TxGlam,* would you please try on the top that swanky 'kinda dug?'  THANKS!!
> 
> http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...true&isProduct=true&isBigImage=&templateType=



Yes, I will look for it tomorrow!

Oops just realized as far as the Magnified Geranium top --- I tried sized up to a 2 from a 0.


----------



## cheburashka

TxGlam said:


> Yes, I will look for it tomorrow!
> 
> Oops just realized as far as the Magnified Geranium top --- I tried sized up to a 2 from a 0.


 
Hi, TX ! If it's not too late and you have a chance to glance at this before departing, could you also review either the meteor shower tank:


http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...roductSize1=&sortby=&prepushId=&popId=CLOTHES

Or Floating Fronts blouse: ?

http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...=true&isProduct=true&isBigImage=&templateType=


Hug and lots of love you way


----------



## cheburashka

Jaded81 said:


> Wow.. I totally passed on this on on the website but after seeing it on you, I might just get it!! How's the sizing like?


 

Sorry, I didn't see this message untill now - the quality seems good, the cardigan has an additional layer underneath it - sort of like a lining, to make it more durable. I am wearing my usual size small and it seems to fit TTS, so no need to down or upsize. Hope this helps and sorry for the late response. The cardigan is really lovely in person( th beads are reallly sparkly and glittery), but a bit too expensive. I went with the glittery demi-sec cardigan I modeled and got that one instead.


----------



## TxGlam

^sure thing, i will llook for those too 

big sale today! I got the beige fireside cRdi and blueberry peplum top... What about yall?


----------



## coleab5

I ordered the blueberry peplum blouse as well... Some of the reviews say that it runs small so I hope it fits!


----------



## fayden

ahhh why does my wishlist have 29 items and none of it is on sale still!  anyway wanted to drop you guys a quick note to say i did get my anthro birthday coupon of 15% off for MARCH!  even tho my birthday was in feb... 

i want the fireside cardi as well...  maybe i will order it.


----------



## ShoreGrl

I just ordered the Sugar-On-Top tank and the Nostalgia Bracelet.  I adore free shipping!

http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro/catalog/productdetail.jsp?id=913771&navAction=jump&search=true&parentid=SEARCH_RESULTS&tabStyle=Reviews

http://search.anthropologie.com/?q=nostalgia+cuff&international=false


----------



## klj

^^ Cute stuff!


----------



## KristyDarling

fayden said:


> ahhh why does my wishlist have 29 items and none of it is on sale still!  anyway wanted to drop you guys a quick note to say i did get my anthro birthday coupon of 15% off for MARCH!  even tho my birthday was in feb...
> 
> i want the fireside cardi as well...  maybe i will order it.



You and me both! My wish list stuff NEVER goes on sale! And if it does, they never have my size. 

I am feeling sad for my Fireside Cardi (rust color). Remember how much I loved that thing? Well, I LOST IT!!!! I have noooooo idea what happened to it and I am FURIOUS at myself!


----------



## missbanff

I'm late to the party but I just scored a Wrapped in Ruffles cardi for $29.95!!


----------



## fayden

KristyDarling said:


> You and me both! My wish list stuff NEVER goes on sale! And if it does, they never have my size.
> 
> I am feeling sad for my Fireside Cardi (rust color). Remember how much I loved that thing? Well, I LOST IT!!!! I have noooooo idea what happened to it and I am FURIOUS at myself!



LOL i can't believe you lost it!  hahahaha


----------



## KristyDarling

fayden said:


> LOL i can't believe you lost it!  hahahaha



I know, seriously! I mean, who loses clothes....except for little kids?!


----------



## CoachGirl12

What type of cardigan would girls pair up w/this top? I love the top, but would prefer to wear a cardigan of some sort over it right now... any suggestions?
http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...e&isBigImage=&templateType=E&tabStyle=Reviews
Thanks!


----------



## KristyDarling

CoachGirl12 said:


> What type of cardigan would girls pair up w/this top? I love the top, but would prefer to wear a cardigan of some sort over it right now... any suggestions?
> http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...e&isBigImage=&templateType=E&tabStyle=Reviews
> Thanks!



I have this tank in my cart, too! Can't beat the price and the ruffles are so cute. I plan to wear my black, cropped, 3/4-sleeve cardie with it. I'll also wear it with my cropped denim jacket and bermudas. The possibilities are endless!


----------



## CoachGirl12

KristyDarling said:


> I have this tank in my cart, too! Can't beat the price and the ruffles are so cute. I plan to wear my black, cropped, 3/4-sleeve cardie with it. I'll also wear it with my cropped denim jacket and bermudas. The possibilities are endless!


Thanks hun! I wanted to try and do a different color cardigan besides black, but now I'm not sure on the color, LOL


----------



## Swanky

I agree a cropped cardi or jacket


----------



## KristyDarling

You guys, my husband is going to KILL me. I just spent a buttload of money at Anthro.  ush: 

My purchases....oh I am so ashamed!!!! (but secretly excited too)
1) the aforementioned Sugar-On-Top tank
2) Sun-Grown Tank in dark grey
3) Melillia Bud Tee
4) Which Way Tunic
5) Temperature Rise Bermudas in moss
6) Shortie Leggings
7) Shrunken Honeycomb Jacket (replacement for the one I already have, which arrived damaged)


----------



## TxGlam

^Nice haul Kristy!!

I only got 3 sale tops and the Dauphine Blouse in store and ordered a couple sale and new items online.

I wore my Recital Cardigan for the first time today and am really pleased with it. I initially also bought it in white but returned it because I just couldn't get over the sheerness when the panels overlapped. 

I only spotted one of the requested tops (Tranquil tunic) but I may be stopping by again tomorrow to pick up a new jacket thats on hold for me. As I was leaving the store yesterday, I saw a ton of new arrivals stashed away in a closet, so I am hoping the are on the floor tomorrow!


----------



## karetotalk

those are some gorgeous tops, tx! i think i am going to make a trip to anthro in georgetown tomorrow. somehow the screen to my digital camera broke though so i can't take pictures


----------



## ehc2010

I tried on some new arrivals at anthro today! I've updated my blog to reflect that:

xxx you cannot link your blog in posts or tell people to look at your blog  ONLY in your signature.
You were already warned here: http://forum.purseblog.com/the-ward...-post-fab-pieces-509652-102.html#post14423245


----------



## sammieee

Picked up the Clinging Blossoms cardi and a necklace that was on sale today.

Didn't see the Poured Paint Tank on the floor, but the SA who was helping me said she thinks it might be out this weekend or beginning of next week...unfortunately, one of the managers who was working was super rude to myself and a few other ladies who were shopping, so I decided to order the tank and another shirt off the website since there's free shipping.  The SA's are fine at my store, but this manager was blatantly glaring at 4 of us who had quite a few items to try on and I could hear her telling other girls she wasn't going to grab a different size for them while they were in fitting rooms and telling them if items looked "oh my God, super ill fitting" on them...SO RUDE, I'd rather drive 90 minutes to the next closest store which also has a bigger selection than shop at the store that is 10 minutes away from me.

Will try and post pics of what I tried on later tonight.


----------



## ehc2010

Sorry *swanky*, I'll post the photos here then.


----------



## ehc2010

more


----------



## Swanky

I love that map cardi, I almost tried it on, looks great on you!


----------



## klj

sammieee said:


> Picked up the Clinging Blossoms cardi and a necklace that was on sale today.
> 
> *Didn't see the Poured Paint Tank on the floor, but the SA who was helping me said she thinks it might be out this weekend or beginning of next week..*.unfortunately, one of the managers who was working was super rude to myself and a few other ladies who were shopping, so I decided to order the tank and another shirt off the website since there's free shipping.  The SA's are fine at my store, but this manager was blatantly glaring at 4 of us who had quite a few items to try on and I could hear her telling other girls she wasn't going to grab a different size for them while they were in fitting rooms and telling them if items looked "oh my God, super ill fitting" on them...SO RUDE, I'd rather drive 90 minutes to the next closest store which also has a bigger selection than shop at the store that is 10 minutes away from me.
> 
> Will try and post pics of what I tried on later tonight.



  I know..I've been checking every other darn day for that tank at the store....no sign of it yet...I really want to try it on before I buy it..but maybe I'll order it too.


----------



## ehc2010

Needanotherbag said:


> This is great!  I love how you grade each piece and give pros and cons - super informative!  How often do you think you'll post reviews?



Thanks, *needanotherbag*! Glad to help.

I try to go to anthro every week!  I'll add the blog link to my signature, although I don't really like doing that because historically I have not been very consistent with blog updates...but I'll try!


----------



## Swanky




----------



## CourtneyMc22

ok, WOW!! Just found this thread! What a great reference. I don't get to go to Anthropologie very often b/c I live about an hour from the closest one, but I have lusted over this scarf since I first saw it online a couple months ago. 

Has anyone seen it IRL? It seems like a lot for a scarf. Also, do the do sales online or just in the stores? Thanks! 
http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...ory=&isProduct=true&isBigImage=&templateType=


----------



## vinolady

Hi Ladies,
I'm new to this Anthro thread/forum.  Looks like you guys hit up some really great sales and find some fantastic pieces at pretty good price.  Just wondering are you mostly online or in store?  Also, is there a particular day that things get marked down?  Thanks so much!


----------



## TxGlam

^welcome ladies 

I find sale items both online and in store, markdowns are usually on tuesdays online & in store.


----------



## TxGlam

I went back to anthro today (shocker, I know!!) and bought the curio collar jacket, a new vneck slub tee (reminds me of jcrew vneck slub but w/ more detail), _finally _found the tea rose belt in taupe, and a necklace.  Curlytop cardigan finally arrived in the mail today as well as the chantico top which I had to exchange it for small. I love the curlytop cardi, it's so freakin cute! I am tempted to order the grey too!

Pics...


----------



## kelbell35

ehc2010 - Thanks for trying on the Blue Bird Blouse!  I think it looks really cute online, and I love the print, but it also looks like it would fit weird... I don't get why there's so much material in the front, it seems like it would be such a hassle to deal with.


----------



## TxGlam

The two path trench fit pretty well but it was a little roomy in the back...I love the tiered look but I am still bothered by the collar big time, I don't like it at all


----------



## TxGlam

ehc2010 said:


> Thanks, *needanotherbag*! Glad to help.
> 
> I try to go to anthro every week!  I'll add the blog link to my signature, although I don't really like doing that because historically I have not been very consistent with blog updates...but I'll try!



I love the way the chantico looks on you!! It is rather revealing on me so I had to size up to a small for coverage but didn't help much. I will keep it anyway and wear it when appropriate.

By the way, the Blue Book Blouse is available in blue online and in stores. I loved the fit and bought the white version eventhough it is rather sheer. 
http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...tion=jump&search=true&parentid=SEARCH_RESULTS


----------



## kelbell35

TxGlam said:


> I went back to anthro today (shocker, I know!!) and bought the curio collar jacket, a new vneck slub tee (reminds me of jcrew vneck slub but w/ more detail), _finally _found the tea rose belt in taupe, and a necklace.  Curlytop cardigan finally arrived in the mail today as well as the chantico top which I had to exchange it for small. I love the curlytop cardi, it's so freakin cute! I am tempted to order the grey too!
> 
> Pics...



I love the detailing on the Curio Collar Jacket, and it looks great on you!


----------



## KristyDarling

Yay! New Anthro-ites in our thread! Welcome! 

TxGlam -- that Curio Collar jacket ROCKS!!!! The detailing on the collar is very special. And the Curly Top Cardigan -- sooo feminine and pretty! I wonder if the Two Paths Trench would've looked better if you had sized down...you are swimming in it!


----------



## TxGlam

Thanks girls  It's perfect for spring, can't wait to wear the jacket! The weather here is perfect for it right now.

I tried a 0 in the trench so sizing down is not an option, but that's okay since I don't plan on buying it.


----------



## Needanotherbag

*TxGlam* - thanks for the new pics, I'm so in love with the curlytop cardi, its so pretty on you!


----------



## TxGlam

Needanotherbag said:


> *TxGlam* - thanks for the new pics, I'm so in love with the curlytop cardi, its so pretty on you!



I love it too! I usually don't look that great in light grey shades but I'm seriously thinking about getting that color too bc it's just adorable. It runs a little small but I prefer a more snug fit for a spring cardi, so if anyone is inbetween sizes and doesn't want it super tight then I recommend sizing up.


----------



## Beach Bum

^WOW....Loves the curlytop!U look amazing in it!


----------



## Needanotherbag

I picked up some cute denim shorts, and then Joe's Jeans cuffed jeans.  I highly rec both, the shorts are really flattering, and the cuffed jeans I hmmm'd and hawed over until my dh said he really liked them.  I usually dont buy Joe's, but I loved them, so bought a size smaller than normal, which are kind of tight, so am hoping they are like the rest of Joes and stretch!

Neither of them are online yet...but were set up on a table as soon as I walked in...


----------



## TxGlam

Beach Bum said:


> ^WOW....Loves the curlytop!U look amazing in it!


 Thanks 



Needanotherbag said:


> I picked up some cute denim shorts, and then Joe's Jeans cuffed jeans.  I highly rec both, the shorts are really flattering, and the cuffed jeans I hmmm'd and hawed over until my dh said he really liked them.  I usually dont buy Joe's, but I loved them, so bought a size smaller than normal, which are kind of tight, so am hoping they are like the rest of Joes and stretch!
> 
> Neither of them are online yet...but were set up on a table as soon as I walked in...



I need some new denim shorts, I will have to look next time. How short are they? I think I'm getting too "old" to wear short shorts


----------



## woody

*Ech2010* - that map cardi - WOW  and the first jacket - the black and white check - so Chanel !!! So excited I will be in the States very soon - hope these items will still be in store .

Am I being duh? I can't find these items on their website   Can someone help me with the prices?


----------



## ehc2010

TxGlam said:


> I love the way the chantico looks on you!! It is rather revealing on me so I had to size up to a small for coverage but didn't help much. I will keep it anyway and wear it when appropriate.
> 
> By the way, the Blue Book Blouse is available in blue online and in stores. I loved the fit and bought the white version eventhough it is rather sheer.
> http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...tion=jump&search=true&parentid=SEARCH_RESULTS



Thanks *TxGlam*! I think you look great in pretty much everything at Anthro.... The chantico top works well under the cardigan as you've modeled! It IS such a lovely top, isn't it?

I also love the Blue Book Blouse...It is a pity that the white is so sheer...how to get past this??


----------



## ehc2010

kelbell35 said:


> ehc2010 - Thanks for trying on the Blue Bird Blouse!  I think it looks really cute online, and I love the print, but it also looks like it would fit weird... I don't get why there's so much material in the front, it seems like it would be such a hassle to deal with.



You're welcome, *kelbell35*. I would have totally bought the Blue Bird Blouse online, but I'm glad I waited till I tried it on in the store. It is an awkward fit, awkward color, and the material doesn't feel that lush as it appears in the website photo.


----------



## ehc2010

woody said:


> *Ech2010* - that map cardi - WOW  and the first jacket - the black and white check - so Chanel !!! So excited I will be in the States very soon - hope these items will still be in store .
> 
> Am I being duh? I can't find these items on their website   Can someone help me with the prices?



Thanks, *woody*! I agree that the map cardi is a gem. The Chanel-like jacket would be great on shorter ladies. I think the map cardi was like $120? Can't remember. And the Chanel-like jacket is on sale right now for $80.


----------



## woody

^ Thanks so much for the info.  I've got short well and truly covered at 5ft2" for the Chanel like jacket but it might be wishful thinking to think it will still be there in 3 weeks.

That map cardigan is SO mine though if its still there.  It looks great on you but I think you have slightly slimmer proportions then me.  I hope you got it for yourself!


----------



## missbanff

ehc2010 said:


> Thanks, *needanotherbag*! Glad to help.
> 
> I try to go to anthro every week!  I'll add the blog link to my signature, although I don't really like doing that because historically I have not been very consistent with blog updates...but I'll try!


 
ehc/txglam- do they ever give you weird looks when they know you're taking pics of yourself in the fitting room? I'm curious about that....blogs weren't around back when I worked retail.


----------



## klj

I love the curly top cardi on you too *tx*!(Did you get the small?)
It makes me want one...but I am always so leery of too many ruffles on me..


----------



## KristyDarling

klj said:


> I love the curly top cardi on you too *tx*!(Did you get the small?)
> It makes me want one...but I am always so leery of too many ruffles on me..



I'm the same way, klj. Ruffles always look so cute on other girls, but on me, they look odd. My style is more minimalist and things like lace, vibrant colors, ruffles, and graphic designs look strange on me. Ironic that Anthro is one of my fave stores, huh?


----------



## klj

^^lol...me too(my fav)...
I have to be careful in the chest area or it makes me feel "thick" to have so much going on up there...I'm not huge either..(34C/D) but enough to ruin it for me sometimes..
I might have to try it on anyway..you never know with these things!


----------



## KristyDarling

^^^ I know what you mean. I'm small-boobed but I'm really short, so lots of embellishments up top can overwhelm and make me look stumpy. You totally should try on the Curly Top cardie -- it looked beautiful on TxGlam and she is a curvy gal up top, too!


----------



## CoachGirl12

TxGlam said:


> I went back to anthro today (shocker, I know!!) and bought the curio collar jacket, a new vneck slub tee (reminds me of jcrew vneck slub but w/ more detail), _finally _found the tea rose belt in taupe, and a necklace.  Curlytop cardigan finally arrived in the mail today as well as the chantico top which I had to exchange it for small. I love the curlytop cardi, it's so freakin cute! I am tempted to order the grey too!
> 
> Pics...


I love that cardigan on you and that jacket is TDF! Great choices!


----------



## klj

KristyDarling said:


> ^^^ I know what you mean. I'm small-boobed but I'm really short, so lots of embellishments up top can overwhelm and make me look stumpy. You totally should try on the Curly Top cardie -- it looked beautiful on TxGlam and she is a curvy gal up top, too!



Yea...I'm short too...5'2  I'm with ya!


----------



## TxGlam

ehc2010 said:


> Thanks *TxGlam*! I think you look great in pretty much everything at Anthro.... The chantico top works well under the cardigan as you've modeled! It IS such a lovely top, isn't it?
> 
> I also love the Blue Book Blouse...It is a pity that the white is so sheer...how to get past this??


 Thanks as do you! 

I plan on wearing a nude F21 vneck cami underneath but only if I could find it in my closet!



missbanff said:


> ehc/txglam- do they ever give you weird looks when they know you're taking pics of yourself in the fitting room? I'm curious about that....blogs weren't around back when I worked retail.


 I don't think they are aware of the pics? I put my phone on silent so they can't hear me snapping pics so it hasn't been an issue.



klj said:


> I love the curly top cardi on you too *tx*!(Did you get the small?)
> It makes me want one...but I am always so leery of too many ruffles on me..


 Thanks! I ordered an XS and when it arrived, I was like nooo way that's going to fit me, it looked tiny! It does stretch quite a bit so I was glad it fit over my chest. I will try on a small to compare once it arrives in stores in case I get the grey too.




KristyDarling said:


> ^^^ I know what you mean. I'm small-boobed but I'm really short, so lots of embellishments up top can overwhelm and make me look stumpy. You totally should try on the Curly Top cardie -- it looked beautiful on TxGlam and she is a curvy gal up top, too!


 I think it's so cute that it will look good on anyone! If something makes me feel a little stumpy, I throw on high heels and skinnies which normally solves the issue. Chloe mentioned on her blog that she got it too and loves it. She has a smaller bust than I do and she's a little shorter (i believe), so you could wait for her to post modeling pics on her blog for reference.


----------



## TxGlam

CoachGirl12 said:


> I love that cardigan on you and that jacket is TDF! Great choices!



Thanks  I think I'm going to wear the jacket today, it's supposed to be sunny and 66, woohoo!


----------



## KristyDarling

TxGlam said:


> I think it's so cute that it will look good on anyone! If something makes me feel a little stumpy, I throw on high heels and skinnies which normally solves the issue. Chloe mentioned on her blog that she got it too and loves it. She has a smaller bust than I do and she's a little shorter (i believe), so you could wait for her to post modeling pics on her blog for reference.



Thanks for the tip...I think I'll do that. I love Chloe's blog!


----------



## Needanotherbag

I"m ordering the curly top right now - should I get a S or a M?  I'm 34d and usually a small in most Anthro sweaters, but sometimes now and again need to size up..


----------



## Needanotherbag

TxGlam said:


> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> I need some new denim shorts, I will have to look next time. How short are they? I think I'm getting too "old" to wear short shorts



Well, I almost always wear JCrew 5 inch twill shorts, but with these I think they are maybe 3.5 inches long?  I'm in my late 30's, and cant wear short shorts any longer and felt comfortable in these, and my friend who is a very stylish 48 year old said they covered well and werent too short (as in "hi, I'm a mom trying too hard to look like I'm still in my 20's" short) which is the look I try to avoid...  The shorts I got have three buttons in front, which help with the rise, so they hit at a very good spot on the hips, which I liked, so when I sit down the world isnt seeing anything they shouldnt...


----------



## TxGlam

Needanotherbag said:


> I"m ordering the curly top right now - should I get a S or a M?  I'm 34d and usually a small in most Anthro sweaters, but sometimes now and again need to size up..



It runs a little small but stretches no problem, I got an xs and like the tight fit but if you would like it a little roomier I'd say med.


----------



## klj

Did anyone buy the Botany lesson tank in brown?
http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...true&isProduct=true&isBigImage=&templateType=

I tried the medium on in the store...seemed a tad big..wasn't sure I loved it but have been thinking about it all week...like I need to go buy it or something! Lol
I was thinking it would be a good cute summer top with skinnies and sandals...do you think its just meh? or ?
Going to try the small on today...for the heck of it.
I can always tell when I really have to have something..when I start obsessing over it after I walk away.


----------



## CoachGirl12

Does anyone have any reviews on this top? Looks like it was just a new arrival possibly today...

http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...true&isProduct=true&isBigImage=&templateType=

its so gorg!!


----------



## klj

^^I love this top and put it in my cart until later..lol...it is new today so not sure if its in the store yet..they told me it take about 1 1/2 weeks for it to get there.
I'm going today and will check anyway..


----------



## missbanff

I have a question: I've ordered things online before that arrive with no tags, none at all, but are wrapped in a closed plastic bag. Does that mean the item is a return, but then re-packaged?  Today a sweater arrived that had no tags, but had hairs on it (that weren't mine!) It didn't look used though. 

Thoughts?


----------



## TxGlam

missbanff said:


> I have a question: I've ordered things online before that arrive with no tags, none at all, but are wrapped in a closed plastic bag. Does that mean the item is a return, but then re-packaged?  Today a sweater arrived that had no tags, but had hairs on it (that weren't mine!) It didn't look used though.
> 
> Thoughts?



That's normal, my online items arrive the same way unless it's a different brand (not a house brand) like Tracy Reese for example, which arrives with a TR tag but no price. I have noticed that if it's repackaged it will have several stickers on the plastic wrap instead of just one or two. 

Was it a lot of hair? That would be grosse, if available you can call or go in store and exchange..


----------



## missbanff

TxGlam said:


> That's normal, my online items arrive the same way unless it's a different brand (not a house brand) like Tracy Reese for example, which arrives with a TR tag but no price. I have noticed that if it's repackaged it will have several stickers on the plastic wrap instead of just one or two.
> 
> Was it a lot of hair? That would be grosse, if available you can call or go in store and exchange..


 
Nah, not a lot, but enough that I noticed.....I also gave it the sniff test (it passed). It wasn't overly stickered, either. 

I just wondered because sometimes the item arrives with at least the brand tags. This one (Charlie and Robin) had none.


----------



## TxGlam

missbanff said:


> Nah, not a lot, but enough that I noticed.....I also gave it the sniff test (it passed). It wasn't overly stickered, either.
> 
> I just wondered because sometimes the item arrives with at least the brand tags. This one (Charlie and Robin) had none.



Oh ok good! Lol 
i think Charlie and robin is an anthro house brand so no tags.


----------



## klj

TxGlam said:


> The two path trench fit pretty well but it was a little roomy in the back...I love the tiered look but I am still bothered by the collar big time, I don't like it at all



*Tx..*I tried on the little white top you have pictured with the two paths trench..but there was no small..med was way to big...don't see it online.
Did you like it? (I couldn't get the pic to quote..)


----------



## TxGlam

klj said:


> *Tx..*I tried on the little white top you have pictured with the two paths trench..but there was no small..med was way to big...don't see it online.
> Did you like it? (I couldn't get the pic to quote..)



Are you talking about the v neck slub or the Chantico top?


----------



## klj

^^ yep..its the V neck slub..


----------



## TxGlam

Yes I think it's a great basic piece for spring and summer since you can wear it with shorts and then throw on skinnies, heels and a cute necklace to dress it up. I also love the detail on the neckline! I own a very similar jcrew top like this but when I washed it, it never looked the same, so I'm hoping this slub will hold up better. The XS fit a little too well and was a little short, so I was afraid washing it may shrink it too much. I bought a Small even though it's a touch loose but  throwing it in the dryer for 5 min should fix that.  I will probably wear it quite often


----------



## klj

^^ Good to know..I like good basic white shirts in the summer/with jeans..fun sandals..it was cute..I really liked the neckline too. My store is all out of smalls and nothing online yet that I can see..I hope it shows up soon.
Thanks!


----------



## cheburashka

I'm so excited I wanted to share my happiness with all of you, Anthro lovers. Aparently, my mom decided to suprise me and ordered me the booties I wanted to cheer me up ! They are aparently sold out in my size, so my mom phoned in and for additional fee they will be sending them to me directly from Brazil ! I can't wait to get them, here are my future lovelies:

http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...tion=jump&search=true&parentid=SEARCH_RESULTS


I also bought these today, they fit soooooo hot on ! Kinda of like skinny pants but sleeker:

http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...tion=jump&search=true&parentid=SEARCH_RESULTS


I tried on a couple other things, but didn't have my camera with me today


----------



## lastpurse

Hi!  I am huge anthropologie fan, and I have just lurked here so far, though I will post my new finds once they all come in.  

This morning, I was looking at the stock price of Anthro on google finance, and noticed that Anthropologie launched a wholesale division of Anthro in Dec 2009 called Leifsdottir.  

http://www.leifsdottir.com/

Anyone heard of it?

My husband (who works in retail) tells me they will be primarily using this "house brand" when they open their European stores.  An article in Business week mentioned they would be catering their brand more toward European tastes when they open their new stores (compared to other companies such as Abercrombie who sells the same things in their European stores).  

Anyway, just thought it was interesting!!


----------



## klj

I just ordered this in grey~
http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...true&isProduct=true&isBigImage=&templateType=

...and this~
http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...oduct=true&isBigImage=&templateType=templateA


----------



## CoachGirl12

klj said:


> I just ordered this in grey~
> http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...true&isProduct=true&isBigImage=&templateType=
> 
> ...and this~
> http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...oduct=true&isBigImage=&templateType=templateA


Gorgeous tops!


----------



## klj

^^ You'll have to get the first one too!!


----------



## snibor

klj, show us modeling pics when you get em.  Can't wait to see!


----------



## klj

^^ I might try to or I might leave it up to *tx*...she's good at it..

Thanks!!


----------



## TxGlam

klj said:


> ^^ I might try to or I might leave it up to *tx*...she's good at it..
> 
> Thanks!!


 lol! I will def try it on once it shows up in stores but at least let us know how you like both!



lastpurse said:


> Hi!  I am huge anthropologie fan, and I have just lurked here so far, though I will post my new finds once they all come in.
> 
> This morning, I was looking at the stock price of Anthro on google finance, and noticed that Anthropologie launched a wholesale division of Anthro in Dec 2009 called Leifsdottir.
> 
> http://www.leifsdottir.com/
> 
> Anyone heard of it?
> 
> My husband (who works in retail) tells me they will be primarily using this "house brand" when they open their European stores.  An article in Business week mentioned they would be catering their brand more toward European tastes when they open their new stores (compared to other companies such as Abercrombie who sells the same things in their European stores).
> 
> Anyway, just thought it was interesting!!



Leifsdottir has been available at nordstroms for quite a while but I look
forward to seeing more of it. Thanks for the info!

How do you all pronounce it? I've been told leafsdaughter by some SA's...?


----------



## Needanotherbag

klj said:


> I just ordered this in grey~
> http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...true&isProduct=true&isBigImage=&templateType=
> 
> ...and this~
> http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...oduct=true&isBigImage=&templateType=templateA




Ohhh please do a review of both when they arrive - I love both of them!!


----------



## snibor

O.k.  TxGlam you are one great model!


----------



## loveuga

klj said:


> I just ordered this in grey~
> http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...true&isProduct=true&isBigImage=&templateType=
> 
> ...and this~
> http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...oduct=true&isBigImage=&templateType=templateA



Love them both!  I'm thinking of ordering the first one in sky blue, and I really love the 2nd one too   Can't wait to hear what you think of them!


----------



## KristyDarling

Ooooo, KLJ -- good choices!


----------



## ehc2010

Third time at anthro in 1 week. Don't judge...


----------



## ehc2010

I have a pressing question: Where can I find the deletta corsage top in PINK? (that I modeled in navy blue). I saw it on one of the anthro employees and it was TDF but she told me the pink was from last year. Has anyone seen this top around? I think I need it!!


----------



## lastpurse

TxGlam said:


> lol! I will def try it on once it shows up in stores but at least let us know how you like both!
> 
> 
> 
> Leifsdottir has been available at nordstroms for quite a while but I look
> forward to seeing more of it. Thanks for the info!
> 
> How do you all pronounce it? I've been told leafsdaughter by some SA's...?




I am not sure...I think it would be "layfs" dot-tir.  I have never heard of it, but I did a search and see it is at Neimans and Bergdorfs as well as Nordies.


----------



## lastpurse

ehc2010 said:


> Third time at anthro in 1 week. Don't judge...



I love the circled adornments tank on you...so cute!!


----------



## Liya

What is the name of this top? I can't seem to find it on Anthro's site... LOVE it.


----------



## klj

^^ Here it is...
http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...ubCategoryId=CLOTHES-BLOUSES&tabStyle=Reviews


----------



## fayden

so i just got anthro's email about leifsdottir is their sister site.  how do u guys feel about their clothing?  i for one love the look but i can't afford it at all.  i think the cheapest top is $128.  yipes.  i'd say on avg one item from them will cost you $200.  

i guess i'll just have to see if any of it goes on sale!


----------



## Mrs. SR

Wow, lots going on here.... been MIA for awhile, but love all the pictures and posts. Just bought the Look Sharp Tunic in dark denim at my local Anthro and love it. The white one ^^ is pretty too, but more sheer than I wanted for day to day.


----------



## KristyDarling

fayden said:


> so i just got anthro's email about leifsdottir is their sister site.  how do u guys feel about their clothing?  i for one love the look but i can't afford it at all.  i think the cheapest top is $128.  yipes.  i'd say on avg one item from them will cost you $200.
> 
> i guess i'll just have to see if any of it goes on sale!



Beautiful things, but not enough variety in pricing. I guess they're positioning themselves as a more upscale brand, though. Personally, I probably won't buy anything unless it's on sale.


----------



## snibor

Here and there they have some lower priced tops.  It seems like those tops sell out quickly.  That new molded tee is only $48 and yesterday it was sold out on-line.  They've re-stocked already.

Sales are better though!


----------



## Needanotherbag

KristyDarling said:


> Beautiful things, but not enough variety in pricing. I guess they're positioning themselves as a more upscale brand, though. Personally, I probably won't buy anything unless it's on sale.



I feel the same - I havent purchased leifsdottir at Anthro, even on sale.  Their items are gorgeous though, just too pricey.


----------



## cheburashka

fayden said:


> so i just got anthro's email about leifsdottir is their sister site. how do u guys feel about their clothing? i for one love the look but i can't afford it at all. i think the cheapest top is $128. yipes. i'd say on avg one item from them will cost you $200.
> 
> i guess i'll just have to see if any of it goes on sale!


 
One of my favorite dresses is leifsdottir. I bought it at Anthro, even on sale it was about $ 100 ! Otherwise, it seems regular priced dresses are anywhere between $200 and well past $300 ! If it wasn't on sale, I would have never bought it:









I feel like overall and I've read this in reviews on the site as well, they are definitely starting to stock up on pricier clothing. They used to have a nice selection of mid priced tops but now almost all blouses ( not knits ) are in the $ 78 + dollar range. 


This is partially why I stopped buying tops from Anthro, I go there for dresses and unique pieces, but stuff like knits and blouses that are cool and quirky can be purchased somewhere else for much cheaper.


----------



## TxGlam

I only have a couple Leifs pieces and I bought all but one on sale. 

^ that dress looks really cute Cheb, good sale price too IMO.


----------



## fayden

these were my purchases.  i finally got my much needed anthro fix!






i actually really liked this piece.  it fit me really well, but i had to size up to a Small.  and i usually don't do stripes at all!  love the front cute pockets too.






got this in a Small too.  the XS just rode up too much.  very cute!






sleeves were long on this one, but i couldn't pass up the detailing.  very pretty!  i don't think it works well with the tie.  i'll be wearing it open.


----------



## ambicion6

This jacket is from like March/June 2008.  It was like $120+ back then but i didnt get it because it was just too pricey. then i saw it on ebay about 2 mos ago and snagged it for $29


----------



## Needanotherbag

^^^great score!!


----------



## missyb

I have gotten a few Leif pieces and the clothes are made beautifully. When they go on sale you can get a good deal.
Does anyone know how to post a pic from a iphone. I bought bedding and lamps and shades and want to post pic but not sure how. thanks


----------



## lastpurse

As promised, my latest Antho finds (still waiting for the State Fair Dress, should get today).  

http://forum.purseblog.com/album.php?albumid=5864

In order:

1.  Solar Star Blouse sz 6 $98

2.  Collected Leaves Tank sz S $68

3.  Point De Venis Tank in Ivory sz XS $68

4.  Growing Conditions Tank sz M $68  (think I need to exchange for a S?)

5.  Blue Book Blouse in Blue sz 8 $68

6.  Here and Now Dress sz 6 *sale $60

7.  Point De Venis Tank in Grey sz S $68

8.  Painted Cottage Sweater Sz M *sale $30

9.  Bee's Favorite Blouse sz 6 $68 (returned this one...fabric just too thin for price)

10.  Secured Corsage in green sz XS  $58 (my fav!)

11.  Four Petal Cardi in green sz M $88 (returned this one)


----------



## ehc2010

^great shots! I am very impressed by the growing conditions tank on you! It looks great!


----------



## fieryfashionist

I bought the Two Falls trench recently... it's so pretty!  I wish it didn't wrinkle so easily, but oh well.   I think it runs slightly big... I usually wear a 4 (occasionally 2, but not often) in most things, and this is a 2.  It's definitely roomy on the bottom, but ruffles and a bit of volume work well together.  I really shouldn't buy any more trenches haha, because I have like 2938293, but the ruffles sold me.


----------



## klj

^^ It looks great on you!


----------



## fayden

how tall are you?  i think this trench will dwarf me.  but you look amazing in it!



fieryfashionist said:


> I bought the Two Falls trench recently... it's so pretty!  I wish it didn't wrinkle so easily, but oh well.   I think it runs slightly big... I usually wear a 4 (occasionally 2, but not often) in most things, and this is a 2.  It's definitely roomy on the bottom, but ruffles and a bit of volume work well together.  I really shouldn't buy any more trenches haha, because I have like 2938293, but the ruffles sold me.


----------



## sammieee

The free shipping at Anthro is free priority shipping, so I ordered the Poured Paint tank on Thursday evening and it was at my door after I came home from work!  Love it so much!  Trying to get pics off my Blackberry to post here...


----------



## klj

^^Yay!..I ordered it too but it hasn't arrived yet...can't wait to see yours!!
(didn't know it was priority too..that's fab!)


----------



## missyb

Has anyone purchased the navy ruffle trench? Just wondering how it looks on


----------



## NicolesCloset

beautiful ladies! I really want to buy the Free flow tank. However, I am waiting for it to go on sale.  I have so much ruffley items that I feel bad paying full price for another. Does anyone have this top? tts?


----------



## sammieee

klj said:


> ^^Yay!..I ordered it too but it hasn't arrived yet...can't wait to see yours!!
> (didn't know it was priority too..that's fab!)


Yay, can't wait until you get yours because it will look fab on you!!  

Ok here are the pics off my phone, I cropped out the bathroom so y'all wouldn't have to look at that haha.  I ordered this in a size Small, if that helps anyone trying to decide on size.

I like the length, it feels like the armpits are cut a bit higher than most of the shirts I'm used to from Anthro, but I think I'll get used to it...better than having armpit holes that are too huge, right??  







This was the closet cardi next to me, but it looks super nice under a cardi too...I think I'd wear a black one over the shirt unbuttoned





Also...does anyone have the Paisley Swoop Tank??  I ordered that in a size Small and the fit is fine length wise, but the view from the side!!  *dies*  I refuse to take a picture from the side because it looks that bad, but my bewbs make the shirt PUFF OUT super bad!!  I really like the rope detailing and was hoping I could wear this alone without having to belt it in the summer, but it looks horrible.  Should I return it or just rock it with a skinny belt this summer??


----------



## ehc2010

^*sammieee*, thanks so much for modeling the poured paint tank! I've been itching to try it on for so long but couldn't find it in store. It looks a bit shiny from the first pic. Is it irl?

btw do you mind giving your dimensions? thanks so much!!


----------



## fieryfashionist

Thanks so much, ladies!


----------



## fieryfashionist

Hi!   I'm 5'4.5" ish (longer legs and shorter torso though).   Thank you so much! 



fayden said:


> how tall are you?  i think this trench will dwarf me.  but you look amazing in it!


----------



## sammieee

ehc2010 said:


> ^*sammieee*, thanks so much for modeling the poured paint tank! I've been itching to try it on for so long but couldn't find it in store. It looks a bit shiny from the first pic. Is it irl?
> 
> btw do you mind giving your dimensions? thanks so much!!


No problem!  I'm still waiting for it to hit my store too...if I can find another one that is patterned differently, I might buy an extra haha.

I'm 5'3.75" (so 5'4") and a 34C on top.  My shoulders and back are pretty muscular because I've been doing too many weights and not enough cardio at the moment, but I'd say it's TTS.

*fiery*, love the trench on you!!  I'm surprised you are only 5'4.5"ish, you always look so elegant and well, tall (lol!), in your modeling pics!  Love the ruffles on your trench, so pretty.


----------



## klj

sammieee said:


> Yay, can't wait until you get yours because it will look fab on you!!
> 
> Ok here are the pics off my phone, I cropped out the bathroom so y'all wouldn't have to look at that haha.  I ordered this in a size Small, if that helps anyone trying to decide on size.
> 
> I like the length, it feels like the armpits are cut a bit higher than most of the shirts I'm used to from Anthro, but I think I'll get used to it...better than having armpit holes that are too huge, right??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was the closet cardi next to me, but it looks super nice under a cardi too...I think I'd wear a black one over the shirt unbuttoned
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also...does anyone have the Paisley Swoop Tank??  I ordered that in a size Small and the fit is fine length wise, but the view from the side!!  *dies*  I refuse to take a picture from the side because it looks that bad, but my bewbs make the shirt PUFF OUT super bad!!  I really like the rope detailing and was hoping I could wear this alone without having to belt it in the summer, but it looks horrible.  Should I return it or just rock it with a skinny belt this summer??



Thanks so much for modeling the PP tank.. its looks great on you!!
I plan to wear a black sweater over it too


----------



## CoachGirl12

How do you get free shipping?


----------



## cheburashka

Does anyone know if you get any perks when you first open an Anthro card ? I just opened mine a few days ago and want to buy a couple things but am not sure if there's like a "welcome" coupon or anything like that ? Someone told me it used to be 15 % off ?


----------



## Swanky

I didn't get anything when I signed up for the Anthro card - just my yearly birthday discount.


----------



## TxGlam

cheburashka said:


> Does anyone know if you get any perks when you first open an Anthro card ? I just opened mine a few days ago and want to buy a couple things but am not sure if there's like a "welcome" coupon or anything like that ? Someone told me it used to be 15 % off ?



Yup, just Bday discount like Swanky said and no additional perks other than occasional free shipping since it is not a credit card like other stores.


----------



## TxGlam

CoachGirl12 said:


> How do you get free shipping?



Become an Anthro card member if you aren't already then link your account to your online account. Free shipping offer ends at the end of this month.



sammieee said:


> No problem!  I'm still waiting for it to hit my store too...if I can find another one that is patterned differently, I might buy an extra haha.
> 
> I'm 5'3.75" (so 5'4") and a 34C on top.  My shoulders and back are pretty muscular because I've been doing too many weights and not enough cardio at the moment, but I'd say it's TTS.
> 
> *fiery*, love the trench on you!!  I'm surprised you are only 5'4.5"ish, you always look so elegant and well, tall (lol!), in your modeling pics!  Love the ruffles on your trench, so pretty.



Thanks for the info and modeling pics sammieee!


----------



## snibor

TxGlam, we are looking forward to more modeling pics.  You are the best!


----------



## lastpurse

sammieee said:


> Yay, can't wait until you get yours because it will look fab on you!!
> 
> Ok here are the pics off my phone, I cropped out the bathroom so y'all wouldn't have to look at that haha.  I ordered this in a size Small, if that helps anyone trying to decide on size.
> 
> I like the length, it feels like the armpits are cut a bit higher than most of the shirts I'm used to from Anthro, but I think I'll get used to it...better than having armpit holes that are too huge, right??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was the closet cardi next to me, but it looks super nice under a cardi too...I think I'd wear a black one over the shirt unbuttoned
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also...does anyone have the Paisley Swoop Tank??  I ordered that in a size Small and the fit is fine length wise, but the view from the side!!  *dies*  I refuse to take a picture from the side because it looks that bad, but my bewbs make the shirt PUFF OUT super bad!!  I really like the rope detailing and was hoping I could wear this alone without having to belt it in the summer, but it looks horrible.  Should I return it or just rock it with a skinny belt this summer??




I have the printed version of the Paisley Swoop tank (called collected leaves, photo a few posts back).  I really like it alot.   Not sure what you are talking about re: the puffing...I'll have to try it on again and see.  I think it looks great on you.  Keep it!!


----------



## fayden

i just ordered bedding.  they marked it down even more!


----------



## fieryfashionist

I finally took a pic of my dwarf quince (haha, such a random name) cardi... I love it!   Fit wise, the small was perfect.


----------



## fieryfashionist

*sammieee* - You look great in all the pieces!!   Haha, yeah, that's how tall I am... I'm glad I look taller though!


----------



## klj

fieryfashionist said:


> I finally took a pic of my dwarf quince (haha, such a random name) cardi... I love it!   Fit wise, the small was perfect.


You got it!
It looks great on you!...I  mine too!


----------



## klj

Has anyone seen the curlytop cardi in their store yet?? Its taking a crazy long time for them to get it!
http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...true&isProduct=true&isBigImage=&templateType=
I really want one and have convinced myself that it will look good  lol....maybe..because the ruffles do not look overwhelming...( I just saw Chloe's pics on her blog and its so darn cute!)
..and it looks amazing on *tx* too!


----------



## Needanotherbag

klj said:


> Has anyone seen the curlytop cardi in their store yet?? Its taking a crazy long time for them to get it!
> http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...true&isProduct=true&isBigImage=&templateType=
> I really want one and have convinced myself that it will look good  lol....maybe..because the ruffles do not look overwhelming...( I just saw Chloe's pics on her blog and its so darn cute!)
> ..and it looks amazing on *tx* too!



My store said they will be getting in because "their demographic likes ruffles" LOL anyways, I am desperate for it too and may just order it online. then after seeing Chloe with it, its a have to have.  And I have noticed that once Chloe recommends something, it seems to sell out before it goes on sale.  Same with Kim's blog.


----------



## klj

^^The ivory is on backorder until May...ugh.
I'm hoping the stores get some in even though its MIA online..
Are you getting the ivory or grey?


----------



## Needanotherbag

klj said:


> ^^The ivory is on backorder until May...ugh.
> I'm hoping the stores get some in even though its MIA online..
> Are you getting the ivory or grey?



I've been leaning towards the grey, just because I think it would look nice with the black JCrew Minnies I bought for spring. (Yep, my grey and black wardrobe doesnt even change colors for spring)


----------



## klj

^  lol mine neither...you mean black, white and grey.. right......I have SOOOO much or maybe too much...ha!


----------



## Needanotherbag

klj said:


> ^  lol mine neither...you mean black, white and grey.. right......I have SOOOO much or maybe too much...ha!



Oh yes, and white - I am trying my hardest to branch out, so I will soon be able to say that creams and taupes have entered the wardrobe...
LOL


----------



## fieryfashionist

Thanks so much,* klj*!   Ohhhhh, I love that cardi too... I was checking it out online!  If I ever make it into the store, I'll have to look for it!


----------



## Swanky

I'm about 95% sure I saw it today, it was beautiful but I didn't try it on.



klj said:


> Has anyone seen the curlytop cardi in their store yet?? Its taking a crazy long time for them to get it!
> http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...true&isProduct=true&isBigImage=&templateType=
> I really want one and have convinced myself that it will look good  lol....maybe..because the ruffles do not look overwhelming...( I just saw Chloe's pics on her blog and its so darn cute!)
> ..and it looks amazing on *tx* too!


----------



## missyb

TxGlam said:


> Yup, just Bday discount like Swanky said and no additional perks other than occasional free shipping since it is not a credit card like other stores.


I have a Anthro card also and always get a Christmas gift from them along with the bday discount. Anyone else?


----------



## Swanky

NO!


----------



## TxGlam

snibor said:


> TxGlam, we are looking forward to more modeling pics.  You are the best!


 

I plan on going Thursday, haven't had a chance to go since friday 



fieryfashionist said:


> I finally took a pic of my dwarf quince (haha, such a random name) cardi... I love it!   Fit wise, the small was perfect.


 It looks super cute on you!



Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I'm about 95% sure I saw it today, it was beautiful but I didn't try it on.


 Did you see it at SL? I'm thinking about going to there on TH.



missyb said:


> I have a Anthro card also and always get a Christmas gift from them along with the bday discount. Anyone else?


 Never heard of an xmas gift, what did you get?


----------



## kelbell35

I got my Drifting By dress, and I love it!  I was worried about the fit, but I ordered my regular size, and it fits me perfectly.  If you have a bigger chest though, you might have to size up.


----------



## TxGlam

kelbell35 said:


> I got my Drifting By dress, and I love it!  I was worried about the fit, but I ordered my regular size, and it fits me perfectly.  If you have a bigger chest though, you might have to size up.



Omg it looks great on you! I am hoping that it will show up in stores because I am not sure if this color will work on me. Do you have a slight golden tan or is that just the lighting? I saw this dress on some other bloggers but didn't love the color, I am however loving it on you.


----------



## kelbell35

TxGlam said:


> Omg it looks great on you! I am hoping that it will show up in stores because I am not sure if this color will work on me. Do you have a slight golden tan or is that just the lighting? I saw this dress on some other bloggers but didn't love the color, I am however loving it on you.



That might just be the lighting, because I am a fairly white Irish girl lol!  However, the dress is more of a nude color than a cream like the site says, and somehow I think it works on my skin tone.  I was afraid it was going to wash me out, but I think it looks good.  Unless I'm just blinded by the prettiness of the dress that I don't even notice that!  

I heard that a lot of stores have it now, so hopefully you find it and it works for you.  I love it!


----------



## Swanky

TX, yes at SL.  They actually had a lot of good stock I thought  
It was beautiful yesterday so they were very busy!


----------



## DC-Cutie

f*ieryfashionist* - that's it, you put me over the top.  I've been debating about getting that trench.  It looks great on you....  off to order!!!


----------



## klj

kelbell35 said:


> I got my Drifting By dress, and I love it! I was worried about the fit, but I ordered my regular size, and it fits me perfectly. If you have a bigger chest though, you might have to size up.


 
This dress looks gorgeous on you!!


----------



## TxGlam

kelbell35 said:


> That might just be the lighting, because I am a fairly white Irish girl lol!  However, the dress is more of a nude color than a cream like the site says, and somehow I think it works on my skin tone.  I was afraid it was going to wash me out, but I think it looks good.  Unless I'm just blinded by the prettiness of the dress that I don't even notice that!
> 
> I heard that a lot of stores have it now, so hopefully you find it and it works for you.  I love it!


 Yeah, it looks great with your hair color and doesn't wash you out it seems. I am def going to look for it in store! Thx for posting modelin pics 



Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> TX, yes at SL.  They actually had a lot of good stock I thought
> It was beautiful yesterday so they were very busy!


Yay, I will go there then tomorrow! I plan on going to the Galleria after the storm passes...really wish they would open an Anthro there, grrr!


----------



## Needanotherbag

kelbell35 said:


> I got my Drifting By dress, and I love it!  I was worried about the fit, but I ordered my regular size, and it fits me perfectly.  If you have a bigger chest though, you might have to size up.



This is absolutely beautiful on you!!  May I ask what size you normally wear?  I am debating on ordering, but am thinking it might look "fluffy" on me because of my hips...


----------



## kelbell35

klj said:


> This dress looks gorgeous on you!!



Thanks! 




TxGlam said:


> Yeah, it looks great with your hair color and doesn't wash you out it seems. I am def going to look for it in store! Thx for posting modelin pics



Thanks!  Even if it did wash me out, I think I'd still keep it lol... and you're welcome for posting modeling pics.  Thanks for posting alllllll of yours haha... If you find it and try it, I wanna see!




Needanotherbag said:


> This is absolutely beautiful on you!!  May I ask what size you normally wear?  I am debating on ordering, but am thinking it might look "fluffy" on me because of my hips...



Thanks!  At Anthro, I'm normally a size 0 in these dresses.  The chest fit me perfectly, and I'm a B-cup.  Any bigger and I'd probably have to size up.  However, I have absolutely no hips, so the bottom of the dress is not a problem for me.  Honestly though, I've heard from other people that the bottom of the dress in their regular size looks good on them, even if they do have hips.  I would say, if you can, try it on.  I am a huge advocate for this dress!


----------



## KristyDarling

OK, Kelbell -- I am SOOO getting that dress! I'm the same size as you with small boobs so I think it might work for me too. (I hope!) Thanks for the modeling shots! Totally gorgeous on you!


----------



## bebeexo

Some of the tops I got, sorry for the crappy cell phone pics:

Twirling Peony Blouse, Size 0. I runs TTS on top but don't like how it then starts to fan out. Makes me look a little preggo.







Blue Book Blouse, Size 0 




Tecolote Tank, Size XS


----------



## missyb

TxGlam said:


> I plan on going Thursday, haven't had a chance to go since friday
> 
> It looks super cute on you!
> 
> Did you see it at SL? I'm thinking about going to there on TH.
> 
> Never heard of an xmas gift, what did you get?



this past year was a christmas ornament and the year before was a reindeer wine bottle stopper. It always comes a few weeks before christmas. I was told they look at how much u spend at Anthro during the year.


----------



## klj

bebeexo said:


> Some of the tops I got, sorry for the crappy cell phone pics:
> 
> Twirling Peony Blouse, Size 0. I runs TTS on top but don't like how it then starts to fan out. Makes me look a little preggo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blue Book Blouse, Size 0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tecolote Tank, Size XS



Really cute!!!!
I love the first top alot!


----------



## klj

klj said:


> I just ordered this in grey~
> http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...true&isProduct=true&isBigImage=&templateType=
> 
> ...and this~
> http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...oduct=true&isBigImage=&templateType=templateA



I'm quoting myself because I'm too lazy to post the links again...
I got both of these today and the grey top is *very cute*~~!!
I am wondering if I should have gotten an XS..which would be strange for me..the small fits good but...??..there is more room in the top for girls with girls..lol..which is nice..just not sure if I need it more fitted everywhere else..something to think about..I want it in another color but see that its selling fast!!! If they make it to stores I'm going to compare the two sizes.
(I might size down if you are smaller in the chest..)
I really like the Poured paint tank...it is unique in the coloring..mine looks nothing like the pic.. colors are opposite which is fine...I def. think they all will be different. I ordered the small which fits nicely..I wish it was just a tad bit longer but I can live with it and will be keeping it. It seems to be made well..nice fabric.


----------



## Needanotherbag

klj said:


> I'm quoting myself because I'm too lazy to post the links again...
> I got both of these today and the grey top is *very cute*~~!!
> I am wondering if I should have gotten an XS..which would be strange for me..the small fits good but...??..there is more room in the top for girls with girls..lol..which is nice..just not sure if I need it more fitted everywhere else..something to think about..I want it in another color but see that its selling fast!!! If they make it to stores I'm going to compare the two sizes.
> (I might size down if you are smaller in the chest..)
> I really like the Poured paint tank...it is unique in the coloring..mine looks nothing like the pic.. colors are opposite which is fine...I def. think they all will be different. I ordered the small which fits nicely..I wish it was just a tad bit longer but I can live with it and will be keeping it. It seems to be made well..nice fabric.



So glad to hear you like the molded and melded tee - I have it in grey on its way to me also and am hoping it fits ok.  I also ordered a Small, so there should be enough room up top


----------



## klj

Needanotherbag said:


> So glad to hear you like the molded and melded tee - I have it in grey on its way to me also and am hoping it fits ok. I also ordered a Small, so there should be enough room up top


 
Let us know how you like the fit...


----------



## snibor

I also bought the molded and melded tee but in sky blue.  I got the small and it fits fine.  I find that Anthropologie tops run a little larger than other stores.  I often wear a medium but small fit perfect.


----------



## klj

Is yours a bit loose around the sides? Mine is on me...I don't want it skin tight or anything but not sure if its too sloppy...I'll have to re-try it on again..


----------



## snibor

I wouldn't say mine is "loose" around the sides.  But it definitely isn' that skin tight fit.  Maybe you should compare it with a smaller size to see the difference?


----------



## nannity

Me and the drifting by dress : ) size 2
I am not sure if I wanna keep it though... I think it wash me out :~~
what do u guys think?  Do I look fat in it?


----------



## klj

^^from what I can see..I don't think it washes you out...
What shoes are you going to wear with it?
I think it looks great on you..I esp. love the belt with it and would do the same..


----------



## CoachGirl12

nannity said:


> Me and the drifting by dress : ) size 2
> I am not sure if I wanna keep it though... I think it wash me out :~~
> what do u guys think?  Do I look fat in it?


This dress is super cute on you! And NO you don't look fat in it! I wish I could say I wore a size 2! 

I just got my "Anthro" card today, how does this work? I've never became a member before... this "Anthro" card isn't a credit card is it? Do you just get points whenever you spend $ or something?


----------



## Swanky

there's no points or anything associated w/ it yet AFAIK. What I like about it is I no longer have to dig for receipts to return/exchange as it tracks that for you.  Also you should get a birthday discount card and free shipping once in a while.
The perks aren't that fab, hopefully they'll add some better perks eventually.


----------



## CoachGirl12

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> there's no points or anything associated w/ it yet AFAIK. What I like about it is I no longer have to dig for receipts to return/exchange as it tracks that for you.  Also you should get a birthday discount card and free shipping once in a while.
> The perks aren't that fab, hopefully they'll add some better perks eventually.


Thanks Swanky!!


----------



## woody

nannity said:


> Me and the drifting by dress : ) size 2
> I am not sure if I wanna keep it though... I think it wash me out :~~
> what do u guys think? Do I look fat in it?


 
I have similar features as you and whilst it doesn't wash you out per se, I find stronger colours work better on me.


----------



## nannity

thank you everybody for the opinion.  I just feel 'pale' in this dress.   This color doesn't do any good for me.  

CoachGirl12  .. I am not thin even though I wear size 2.  I am just very short... petite as petite can be ..  and the anthro card is just their card to track your purchases and returns.


----------



## vhdos

TxGlam said:


> _UMM...HAVE I SEEN YOU SOMEWHERE BEFORE??!!_
> 
> Say hello to the *Macys dupe* of the _Plaza Cardigan_! It's FP right now at $79 so I had to buy it of course  I have the teal colored Plaza cardi but decided to pass up on the new spring shades because they washed me out.
> The Macys INC (brand) version is a little more stretchy, has a little less craziness going on in the front (my other one can look overwhelming if I'm not wearing 4 inch heels!) and has hook closures instead of buttons. It comes in a neutral beige and light gray. I'm sure it will be on sale soon or at least a coupon will apply! I got a Small and it fits like the XS Plaza Cardigan, so it runs a little small. I didn't check to see if it was avail in the petite section.



I just bought this too.  I love it.  It's so much better for petite ladies because it's doesn't have as much volume in the front.  The SA at Macy's told me that they sell out like crazy.


----------



## CoachGirl12

nannity said:


> thank you everybody for the opinion.  I just feel 'pale' in this dress.   This color doesn't do any good for me.
> 
> CoachGirl12  .. I am not thin even though I wear size 2.  I am just very short... petite as petite can be ..  and the anthro card is just their card to track your purchases and returns.


Thanks nannity! I'm not that tall either, 5'5, but I have an athletic body, so I got the booty and the muscular legs  thanks for letting me know about the anthro card!!


----------



## Dabyachunv

I was on Vacay @ City Place in Florida and found two pieces.  

1.  Dollops-Of-Cream Blouse, which I LOVED and wore the same night.  As Tx said, it is shear, but-for those of use with ::ahem:: a smaller chest, it gives some boost.  LOL  I'm 5'5 for reference.
Front:






Back:






2. I'm unsure about its name.  I Put it back, but now I am rethinking it...


----------



## snibor

Wow they both look spectacular on you.  You have a great figure.


----------



## CoachGirl12

snibor said:


> Wow they both look spectacular on you.  You have a great figure.


ITA! I especially love that first top, just gorgeous!


----------



## Needanotherbag

Dabyachunv said:


> I was on Vacay @ City Place in Florida and found two pieces.
> 
> 1.  Dollops-Of-Cream Blouse, which I LOVED and wore the same night.  As Tx said, it is shear, but-for those of use with ::ahem:: a smaller chest, it gives some boost.  LOL  I'm 5'5 for reference.
> Front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. I'm unsure about its name.  I Put it back, but now I am rethinking it...



Both look fabulous on you!  If I had your figure I'd buy out the whole store!


----------



## Dabyachunv

snibor said:


> Wow they both look spectacular on you.  You have a great figure.





CoachGirl12 said:


> ITA! I especially love that first top, just gorgeous!





Needanotherbag said:


> Both look fabulous on you!  If I had your figure I'd buy out the whole store!




Thank you Snibor, CoachGirl12, & Needanotherbag  
The store smelled heavenly by the way-definitely increases my want to shop!  Has anyone tried this:

http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...true&isProduct=true&isBigImage=&templateType=

There was a girl in the store who had it on, and I really wanted to try it on, but she had the only 0.  Opinions?  It's haunting me...


----------



## cheburashka

Dabyachunv said:


> Thank you Snibor, CoachGirl12, & Needanotherbag
> The store smelled heavenly by the way-definitely increases my want to shop! Has anyone tried this:
> 
> http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...true&isProduct=true&isBigImage=&templateType=
> 
> There was a girl in the store who had it on, and I really wanted to try it on, but she had the only 0. Opinions? It's haunting me...


 

I did, I wasn't too impressed to be honest. I'd wait for the sale:








And you look very lovely in the modeling pictures above !


----------



## Dabyachunv

^ It looks great on you!  The 188 price tag did deter me.  How did the bunching in the middle hold up?


----------



## handbaglover13

What do u ladies think of this trench? Is it too much for me? Or does it look ok ? I'm only 5' 1 ..and this is a size 0 ..they run big!

Ooppss...sorry...my pic is not showing up ...will try again

Argh....can't get the pic to load..
anyways, it's the Two Paths Trench:

http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...true&isProduct=true&isBigImage=&templateType=

Thought on this jacket?


----------



## ehc2010

From anthro today!

I LOVE the navy bordeaux top and white deletta tank!!


----------



## ehc2010

more


----------



## klj

^^ Love all your mod shots!


----------



## ehc2010

^thanks!

Does anyone know where I can find a look-alike to the Look-Sharp Tunic? $88 is just too much to pay for this, but I love the polished look.
http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...tion=jump&search=true&parentid=SEARCH_RESULTS


----------



## Needanotherbag

ehc2010 said:


> ^thanks!
> 
> Does anyone know where I can find a look-alike to the Look-Sharp Tunic? $88 is just too much to pay for this, but I love the polished look.
> http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...tion=jump&search=true&parentid=SEARCH_RESULTS



JCrew has some that are somewhat similar - a bit more casual but still cute, or, hold out for a sale, which hopefully is coming soon!


----------



## fieryfashionist

In LOVE with this!!   You look beautiful!!   I bought it too (will have to post pics) and can't wait to wear it!! 



klj said:


> This dress looks gorgeous on you!!


----------



## fieryfashionist

I think it looks really nice on you.   Fat?!  No way!  I plan to wear mine both dressed up and worn a bit more casually.  I could definitely see this with the belt you have on, a great necklace and a pair of awesome Tribute or Tribute-esque sandals (or flat sandals) for a slightly more casual look. 



nannity said:


> Me and the drifting by dress : ) size 2
> I am not sure if I wanna keep it though... I think it wash me out :~~
> what do u guys think?  Do I look fat in it?


----------



## fieryfashionist

*Dabyachunv* - Phew, if I had your slim figure, I would definitely buy up any and everything in sight! 

*handbaglover *- I love the trench, although I'm biased because I own it haha.   I do think it runs a bit big, but if you aren't drowning in the 0, a little extra volume on the bottom isn't so bad... it works with the ruffles IMO.  

*ehc2010 *- You look amazing in every single thing!


----------



## fieryfashionist

A few casual things I bought in store the other day. 

Falling Ruffles cardi










Tutu tank (love, love this but detest my arms... enter jacket/cardi/sweater coat/anything)! 





Present Paper cardi (sooo soft and comfy)!


----------



## snibor

THey all look stunning on you!

I especially like how the 1st cardigan looks.  CAn I ask how tall you are?  I"m afraid it may be too long on me but on you it looks really, really good.  You have  great figure.


----------



## handbaglover13

ehc2010 said:


> From anthro today!
> 
> I LOVE the navy bordeaux top and white deletta tank!!


 
Ohhh ...so pretty !

how does the navy top fit ..I have it in my shopping cart but in the green color ..
love the ruffle trench on you ..
ok --i'm sold on it ..gonna order today!

Thanks for all the mod shots..everything looks great on you !


----------



## handbaglover13

fieryfashionist said:


> *Dabyachunv* - Phew, if I had your slim figure, I would definitely buy up any and everything in sight!
> 
> *handbaglover *- I love the trench, although I'm biased because I own it haha.  I do think it runs a bit big, but if you aren't drowning in the 0, a little extra volume on the bottom isn't so bad... it works with the ruffles IMO.
> 
> *ehc2010 *- You look amazing in every single thing!


 
^^Thanks ! Yea --The 0 was good ..no drowning, it was almost like a perfect fit and I had a thin button down on inside..I'm sold ..gonna order today.
Also loved this :

http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...=true&isProduct=true&isBigImage=&templateType=

but I needed this jacket in a size 4


----------



## klj

Everyone's pics look great!


----------



## serena11

My local store is terrible- they never seem to have stock and they rarely follow up on items I ask them to find at other stores. Also, last time I was in, they said one shirt I was looking for was sold out online and in stores in my size but when I got home and checed: widely available. I just don't understand why they don't seem to be able to work their own systems... that being said. two bedazzled boleros are now mine.


----------



## KristyDarling

OK, this thread is chock-full of beautiful ladies with *perfect* figures! Of course everything looks good on everyone!  Envy......

I tried on the ruffled trench in 0 and I was swimming in it. On the other hand, I tried on a bunch of tanks and tops and looked like a heifer! Hmmmm. I have a very odd body type: top-heavy with thicker arms but narrow hips. Oy!   I sooooo wish Anthro would make more tops with regular short sleeves and NOT cap or flutter sleeves. Pretty much everything in the store is either 3/4 sleeves, sleeveless, or cap!   Not many choices for us ladies who are self-conscious about fleshy upper arms.


----------



## Dabyachunv

fieryfashionist said:


> A few casual things I bought in store the other day.
> 
> 
> Present Paper cardi (sooo soft and comfy)!



Thank you for your comment!  I saw this cardi, but did not think it would look so good on....Your modeling pics have me needing to go back to anthro to try it on.  It looks great on you


----------



## snibor

KristyDarling, I hear you!  I am thin but a little busty with what I think are fleshy arms.  I hate the feel of cap sleeves.  It feels like it cuts in my armpit and in the summer---well yuck!

I still love their tops though.  I'm trying to do more sleeveless things and trying to get over being self conscious.  I see very heavy people in sleeveless so if they can do it, we can do it.


----------



## KristyDarling

snibor said:


> KristyDarling, I hear you!  I am thin but a little busty with what I think are fleshy arms.  I hate the feel of cap sleeves.  It feels like it cuts in my armpit and in the summer---well yuck!
> 
> I still love their tops though.  I'm trying to do more sleeveless things and trying to get over being self conscious.  I see very heavy people in sleeveless so if they can do it, we can do it.



Sounds like we have the exact same body type!   I've been trying to remind myself of that, too (heavier people wear cap/sleeveless and look fine), but it's a mental block I can't get over.  And ITA with you -- cap sleeves DO feel like they cut into the armpit...gross. It's hard to wear because to avoid that feeling I have to size up to accommodate my arms, but then the torso part is too big! What a conundrum. 

If I wear sleeveless, I do what Fieryfashionist does -- cardies and shrugs! There's a great seller on Etsy who crochets these very flattering shrugs (her username is "ileaiye") that look great over tanks and offers arm coverage without taking away from the overall look.


----------



## fieryfashionist

Hi!   Aww, thank you, you made my day!  I've slacked off badly on my workouts and have been eating like total crap... I need to get back in gear!  I'm 5'4.5" so not tall at all... pretty average. 



snibor said:


> THey all look stunning on you!
> 
> I especially like how the 1st cardigan looks.  CAn I ask how tall you are?  I"m afraid it may be too long on me but on you it looks really, really good.  You have  great figure.


----------



## fieryfashionist

Ohhh, that's good!   Ohhhhh, I want to try that jacket on ... saw it, loved it, but didn't have time to!   Wow, so I guess it runs small, huh?   Good to know!




handbaglover13 said:


> ^^Thanks ! Yea --The 0 was good ..no drowning, it was almost like a perfect fit and I had a thin button down on inside..I'm sold ..gonna order today.
> Also loved this :
> 
> http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...=true&isProduct=true&isBigImage=&templateType=
> 
> but I needed this jacket in a size 4


----------



## fieryfashionist

Hi!   You're welcome!   Ohhhh, yeah, you should!   It's one of those very cozy, easy to wear pieces... throw it on and just go haha.   Thank you. 



Dabyachunv said:


> Thank you for your comment!  I saw this cardi, but did not think it would look so good on....Your modeling pics have me needing to go back to anthro to try it on.  It looks great on you


----------



## fieryfashionist

I hear both of you.  I have always, always had a problem with my arms... sadly, the batwing effect is not a myth.  I can get my biceps to look pretty decent but the back of my arms = absolutely hopeless.   No amount of lifting weights helps.  I also hate cap sleeves and tanks... but there are so, so many pretty ones, so what's a girl to do?   I completely agree in that there are much heavier women who proudly wear sleeveless... and I often feel silly for thinking the way I do, but it's ingrained in me (and not in my head!)... you're right though, we _can _do it. 



snibor said:


> KristyDarling, I hear you!  I am thin but a little busty with what I think are fleshy arms.  I hate the feel of cap sleeves.  It feels like it cuts in my armpit and in the summer---well yuck!
> 
> I still love their tops though.  I'm trying to do more sleeveless things and trying to get over being self conscious.  I see very heavy people in sleeveless so if they can do it, we can do it.


----------



## ehc2010

handbaglover13 said:


> Ohhh ...so pretty !
> 
> how does the navy top fit ..I have it in my shopping cart but in the green color ..
> love the ruffle trench on you ..
> ok --i'm sold on it ..gonna order today!
> 
> Thanks for all the mod shots..everything looks great on you !



You're so welcome, *handbaglover13*! The navy bordeaux top is super soft jersey that is sooo comfortable. It fits well and TTS. The green color is a bit bright for my taste, but you can really see the details of the ruffles better that way.

The ruffle trench is very adorable. It seems to be very popular- good choices!


----------



## ehc2010

fieryfashionist said:


> *ehc2010 *- You look amazing in every single thing!



Awww, *fieryfashionist*, you are too sweet! (and I think you have a beautiful figure based on your mod shots!) 

The jumpsuit (last pic) is a total disaster on me. It was way too short and wide...I am glad I tried it on, though, as many people including myself were very curious about this piece.


----------



## cheburashka

Did anyone get/see Meteor Shower tank, Sprinkled and Shine Tank or Rising orbits vest ? 

They look sooo adorable on the website and I want to order them, but I thought it would be great to see them beautifully modeled by our of one goreous TPFers.


----------



## elle tee

Mom and I went shopping at Anthro yesterday.... we did pretty well!!

I got: 

The "Drifting By" dress- so gorgeous, I'm in love!
http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...true&isProduct=true&isBigImage=&templateType=

Hues Unfolding sweater, so comfy, I wore it last night with dark skinny jeans, white tank, and flat brown boots.
http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...true&isProduct=true&isBigImage=&templateType=

Liquid Bouquet tank, this will be perfect for summer!
http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...true&isProduct=true&isBigImage=&templateType=

Laissez-Faire robe, I'm a sucker for their adorable slips and robes....
http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...true&isProduct=true&isBigImage=&templateType=

And another blouse that was sleeveless and had a sailor-inspired collar and detail in the front, it is made of a silk crepe-feeling material and came in baby blue and royal blue for $88.  It was so comfy and flattering- my mom and I both got it, and I'm a 0/32B, she's a 12/36DD.  We're also "twins" on the Hues Unfolding sweater and the Liquid Bouquet tank.


----------



## klj

Cute stuff!!^^
I've never considered the Unfolding sweater..but now I might have too!


----------



## fayden

did anyone get anything from the sales today?  i bought that sweater with the bad ribbing...  i haven't seen it in person yet.  so hopefully i'll still like it when it arrives.  it looks cute.

http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...ry=&isProduct=true&isBigImage=&templateType=E

otherwise i guess i can always return it.  free shipping still.  whee!


----------



## snibor

I was just going to post that there is new stuff on sale!

Nothing for me.  Let us know how like the sweater.


----------



## cheburashka

snibor said:


> that there is new stuff on sale!


 
Yes, yes, yes ! I'm sooo excited, I almost bought one of the jackets- "sprinkling of pink" a few days ago  for the conference I'm going to and today it's on sale for $ 69.99 from original $ 120 + something ! And my start sprinkled cardi is almost half off ! What a day


----------



## Needanotherbag

I think I forgot to mention that  molded and melded tee came over the weekend and I love it - its great for those that are a little busty - I could have ordered down a size though - the S fits ok, but the XS would have been much better.


----------



## serena11

Has anyone seen the tutu tank in red? It's not on site anymore..


----------



## snibor

I also got the molded and melded tee even though it is like a cap sleeve.  I like it but I feel like it make me look plumper than I am--at least compared to other styles they carry.  I got the sky blue because I am very fair skin.   Great price for an interesting tee.


----------



## handbaglover13

snibor said:


> I also got the molded and melded tee even though it is like a cap sleeve. I like it but I feel like it make me look plumper than I am--at least compared to other styles they carry. I got the sky blue because I am very fair skin. Great price for an interesting tee.


 
I had gotten it as well and thought the same..made my arms looks really fat! I hate cap sleeves but had to try it since the shirt was so cute..but in the end it had to go back
 I did get the sun-grown tank though and I love it! The XS fits perfect. I had ordered my normal S and it was too wide around the neckline. The XS was better. Got the silver/grey colored..love it so much I ordered the light gold too


----------



## cookie03

i ordered the spotlights tank though it's backordered until 3/30  i hope i got the right size, some of the reviews are mixed on sizing up/TTS. anyone have this top and can weigh in?


----------



## klj

Needanotherbag said:


> I think I forgot to mention that molded and melded tee came over the weekend and I love it - its great for those that are a little busty - I could have ordered down a size though - the S fits ok, but the XS would have been much better.


 
I have the small too and ordered the XS just to see what the difference might be.. hopefully it will get here in a couple of days...the sides on mine are a tad bigger than I might like??
Its so cute though...I don't want to give it up...


----------



## Needanotherbag

klj said:


> I have the small too and ordered the XS just to see what the difference might be.. hopefully it will get here in a couple of days...the sides on mine are a tad bigger than I might like??
> Its so cute though...I don't want to give it up...



Thats my issue with it as well - its a little baggy on the sides, I like tees slightly more fitted.  It looked great under a black cardi though and I'd order the red in an XS if I decided I need another (though how many embellished/ruffle tees does one really need)


----------



## klj

^^I really like the red too..and have been wondering if I need another..


----------



## Needanotherbag

I have it in my cart already along with the sungrown tank...I think I have a problem...


----------



## Dabyachunv

^ No you don't...this is completly normal!  It's the anthro allure


----------



## Needanotherbag

Dabyachunv said:


> ^ No you don't...this is completly normal!  It's the anthro allure



I think you are what is called an enabler


----------



## klj

Needanotherbag said:


> I have it in my cart already along with the sungrown tank...I think I have a problem...



Did you order it?
I think the red looks a bit like coral..and I really like it!


----------



## vhdos

Dabyachunv said:


> Thank you for your comment!  I saw this cardi, but did not think it would look so good on....Your modeling pics have me needing to go back to anthro to try it on.  It looks great on you



I felt the same way until I tried it on.  It's heavy so the 3 layers hang nicely.  I bought it in black and white


----------



## vhdos

ehc2010 said:


> ^thanks!
> 
> Does anyone know where I can find a look-alike to the Look-Sharp Tunic? $88 is just too much to pay for this, but I love the polished look.
> http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...tion=jump&search=true&parentid=SEARCH_RESULTS



This is my favorite shirt!  I have it in white and it was worth every penny!!!  Actually, J Crew has a similar one, although not quite as dressy, that's called a beach tunic.


----------



## Dabyachunv

Needanotherbag said:


> I think you are what is called an enabler



Yes, yes I am.


----------



## plr16

If anyone liked the blueberry peplum blouse but not its $118 price tag, it just got marked down again to $29.95

http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...ry=&isProduct=true&isBigImage=&templateType=E


----------



## pamperz

I've recently really gotten into Anthropologie again, always loved it but thought it was too expensive. I just got the cartography cardigan and the off the wing blouse and I really love them. I also bought my bf the cute chicken measuring cups.

Just wondering how often does Anthropologie put their stuff on sale? Like does it cycle through per season or is it more every month? So hard to find cute stuff in your size!


----------



## cupcakeprincess

http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...ry=&isProduct=true&isBigImage=&templateType=E

I just got this skirt on sale and was wondering if anyone had it? I need some inspiration on how to style it. Thanks! (:


----------



## klj

^^Cute skirt!!..even cuter price!


----------



## klj

pamperz said:


> I've recently really gotten into Anthropologie again, always loved it but thought it was too expensive. I just got the cartography cardigan and the off the wing blouse and I really love them. I also bought my bf the cute chicken measuring cups.
> 
> Just wondering how often does Anthropologie put their stuff on sale? Like does it cycle through per season or is it more every month? So hard to find cute stuff in your size!



I've found it more to be like every month..a few things will go over to sale.
The more popular stuff hardly ever seems to make it over, of course...darn. I don't seem to be lucky in finding things I want in the sale area..even though I look there alot.
I think some items seem a bit overpriced too..I usually have to steer clear of those..I have purchased sweaters that were on the expensive side that I know I'll wear forever though...and a few other things.


----------



## nannity

pamperz said:


> I've recently really gotten into Anthropologie again, always loved it but thought it was too expensive. I just got the cartography cardigan and the off the wing blouse and I really love them. I also bought my bf the cute chicken measuring cups.
> 
> Just wondering how often does Anthropologie put their stuff on sale? Like does it cycle through per season or is it more every month? So hard to find cute stuff in your size!



They do the sale every Tuesday.  But they alternate between the home and clothers sales.  So last tuesday was the clothes sale, most likely next tuesday will be home sale.  If the stuff you wants sold out on line, u can call them and they can locate one for you (most likely).  They do the 2nd mark down on some previous sale on Wednesday.  There is no exact time line for any particular item to get on sale.  Some items get on sale so fast while some items remain full price forever.


----------



## klj

^^ Good to know..I didn't know there was any specific order to it..


----------



## klj

I just bought some awesome stuff!!
They FINALLY got the Curlytop cardi in ..and its gorgeous! If you've been on the fence..go for it.
http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...true&isProduct=true&isBigImage=&templateType=

Got the red molded and melded tee in XS..and it fits better than the small grey I got..exchanging
http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...true&isProduct=true&isBigImage=&templateType=

This is extremely cute on..got it in black...
http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...ype=&subCategoryId=CLOTHES-SWEATERS-CARDIGANS

Got this in grey...and great basic that I needed for a couple of sweaters I have...
http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...true&isProduct=true&isBigImage=&templateType=


----------



## lil_peanut

This thread has totally renewed my love for this store!
Over the past couple weeks I've bought:

Chasing Rainbows Henley (No pic, sold out)
Outside-The-Lines Top (No pic, sold out)
 Strewn Leaves Blouse
http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro/catalog/productdetail.jsp?color=079&navAction=jump&id=010039


http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro/catalog/productdetail.jsp?color=009&navAction=jump&id=913941

http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro/catalog/productdetail.jsp?color=001&navAction=jump&id=043074

http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...true&isProduct=true&isBigImage=&templateType=

http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...true&isProduct=true&isBigImage=&templateType=

http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...true&isProduct=true&isBigImage=&templateType=

I think that's it! The nearest one is about an hour away, I wish it were closer.


----------



## BdA

lil_peanut said:


> http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro/catalog/productdetail.jsp?color=001&navAction=jump&id=043074


These are really cute!!


----------



## klj

This thread has been EXTREMELY quiet lately.....


----------



## samhainophobia

I ordered the Bailey 44 Present Paper cardi today.  ENTIRELY *FieryFashionist*'s fault.


----------



## fayden

i wanna see the april catalogue already!


----------



## cheburashka

I went to return something and I saw the rising orbits vest in the store. It is sooooooooo pretty and would be perfect over a white t and a pair of jeans !  Here's a modeling picture of me wearing it (excuse my shirt):







Unfortunately, when I got to the store, it was like 5 minutes before closing, so I didn't get to try anything else on. I'm on vacation right now in Napa, but when I come back home I'll post pictures of the meadow booties and my new sprinkling of pink cardigan.   I also know my mom got me something from anthropologie, but she wouldn't tell me what it is, she said it's a suprise. Can't wait to find out.


----------



## Tangerine

*subscribing*


----------



## Needanotherbag

klj said:


> This thread has been EXTREMELY quiet lately.....



I agree...where's all our Anthro addicts?


----------



## klj

^^^  I wanted to tell you ..if you haven't bought it already...get the Curlytop cardi!!!
Its so stinkin' cute..you'll love it.....it finally came into my store.


----------



## Needanotherbag

Really???  Which color did you get?  I've been on the fence for so long about buying it!  What size did you end up getting?


----------



## klj

I got the ivory color in a small.
It was a perfect fit..didn't pull in the front..laid nicely..and the back was smooth..it alittle longer which is nice for skinnies boots..etc..
The ruffles were not overwhelming and lay flat( I like ruffles but not a ton of them and not everywhere)...I even asked the personal shopper SA what she thought and she said  "get it!"...she' great and will tell me honestly...what not to get.
Its girly...in a good way! I think a good all round piece.
Do you have a store close by to try it on?


----------



## Swanky

I was traveling for a week. It has been spring break, I think lots of folks are just away 
I did visit the Vegas store though and loved it!


----------



## fieryfashionist

Haha, I'll take the blame, it's cool.   I'm glad you got it! 



samhainophobia said:


> I ordered the Bailey 44 Present Paper cardi today.  ENTIRELY *FieryFashionist*'s fault.


----------



## fieryfashionist

I have some new additions I haven't taken pics of (mainly because some items are with me and some are not).   There's the Drifting by Dress, Demi-Sac cardi (love them together and plan to wear the outfit for an upcoming occasion!  I'll try to take pics tonight!), Plaza cardi (hopefully cream as well as black!), Lean Lines tunic (have a pic... gotta find it :-p), and the Reed Shirtdress in orange (sold out online, but I found one when I bought my Demi-sac cardi)!


----------



## fieryfashionist

Ohhh, I really want to get this too! 



klj said:


> ^^^  I wanted to tell you ..if you haven't bought it already...get the Curlytop cardi!!!
> Its so stinkin' cute..you'll love it.....it finally came into my store.


----------



## snibor

Yeah!   Bring on the pics!  I agree this thread had been a little quiet lately and we need more modeling pics!


----------



## cheburashka

fieryfashionist said:


> I have some new additions I haven't taken pics of (mainly because some items are with me and some are not).  There's the Drifting by Dress, Demi-Sac cardi (love them together and plan to wear the outfit for an upcoming occasion! I'll try to take pics tonight!), Plaza cardi (hopefully cream as well as black!), Lean Lines tunic (have a pic... gotta find it :-p), and the Reed Shirtdress in orange (sold out online, but I found one when I bought my Demi-sac cardi)!


 
I love love love my demi-sec cardigan, it's such a special piece ! I wear it more casually over jeans, but it brightenes up every outfit ! People definitely commented how beautiful it looks and I'm so glad I got it.


----------



## Needanotherbag

klj said:


> I got the ivory color in a small.
> It was a perfect fit..didn't pull in the front..laid nicely..and the back was smooth..it alittle longer which is nice for skinnies boots..etc..
> The ruffles were not overwhelming and lay flat( I like ruffles but not a ton of them and not everywhere)...I even asked the personal shopper SA what she thought and she said  "get it!"...she' great and will tell me honestly...what not to get.
> Its girly...in a good way! I think a good all round piece.
> Do you have a store close by to try it on?



I do have one close by, I think I will swing by there tomorrow, you've talked me into it


----------



## fieryfashionist

Sorry for the iphone pics and lack of shoes haha, but this is all I had... I received the Lean Lines tunic a while back!  So, I love the ruffle down the front, but I definitely don't like the collar standing up the way it's shown on the site... it looks ridiculous!   I much prefer the collar folded down.   I bought the small but probably could've gone with the extra small (didn't order to compare), because it runs slightly big IMO.  

I like the longer length, because I'd never wear jeggings with a top that doesn't cover my a$$ and upper thighs haha.   I also liked it with my red patent belt to add some interest... anyway, here it is.   Easy to wear and comfy!


----------



## fieryfashionist

Ohhhhh, I plan to do the same ... dress it down with jeans, etc.... it'll definitely tone down the glamor and bling haha.   I've been eying it for a while and finally decided to get it (got it last week)... I'm so glad I did, because I absolutely love it too!! 




cheburashka said:


> I love love love my demi-sec cardigan, it's such a special piece ! I wear it more casually over jeans, but it brightenes up every outfit ! People definitely commented how beautiful it looks and I'm so glad I got it.


----------



## TxGlam

Great new modeling pics everyone! I feel like I've been MIA, I have fitting room pics from up to 2-3 weeks ago, oops!


----------



## snibor

TxGlam we have missed you and your reviews!


----------



## Mrs. SR

Just visited the Carmel, Ca Anthro and loved the bright layout of the store and the nice SAs. The store is tucked away at the end of the Carmel Plaza on Ocean. They have almost as many items for the home as they do clothing. 


Got the Climbing Cowlneck top in pink-- which looks more like berry than pink to me. http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...true&isProduct=true&isBigImage=&templateType=.


----------



## lastpurse

Here are some more Anthro purchases.  (The first 2 shown are from Target...hope it's ok to post).  

http://forum.purseblog.com/album.php?albumid=5936

1.  Target Liberty of London Top $25 (I tucked the ruffles at the bottom in)

2.  Liz Lange for Target Zipper Top $20 Sz S (so what if it is maternity.  It is so cute!)

3.  All Seasons Shirtdress Sz 2 $98

4.  State Fair Dress $138 Sz 4 (I need to iron it)

5.  Balletomane Tank Sz XS *sale $40

6.  Tandem Jump Blouse Sz 6 *sale $50

7.  Dewbud Tee $88 Sz XS (Love this)

8.  Country Manor Top $40 Sz S (great casual top, will wear with white denim)

9.  Molded and Melded Tee Sz XS $48

10.  Staysail Shirtdress Sz 4 *sale 60

11.  Pionus Cardi Sz S *random sale pop-up on site a couple of weeks ago $40

Ok, that is it!!  I am officially finished with my spring shopping.  I promise.  Too bad I am going to NY next week.....  Must refrain.


----------



## klj

^^^ Wow!! Nice haul!


----------



## handbaglover13

lastpurse ! Nice haul 

Love the country manor top and the Liz Lange top from target...doesn't even look like a maternity top !


----------



## banoffia2

I have been eying all sorts of things on the Anthro website for the past week, thanks to this thread!   Here's what I ordered today -- I try to post pics when everything arrives.


013235  Creative Outlet Tank  NAVY   $58.00
944067  Parrotlet Scarf  LILAC  $29.95
933246  Fire Flowers Dress  BLACK MOTIF  $69.95
933240  Dandelion Wish Dress  BLACK  $99.95
933167  Amarena Dress  RED  $49.95
013235  Creative Outlet Tank  GREEN  $58.00
013000  Field Game Cardigan  NAVY  $118.00
913694  Head-In-The-Clouds Cardigan  DARK GREY  $79.95
944206  Respite Drops  BLUE  $49.95
944577  Vine-Ripened Earrings  YELLOW  $19.95
944431  Copious Necklace  PEACH  $38.00
910265  Rimpled Tee  ORANGE  $39.95
043269  Swirled Eglantine Drops  GOLD  $28.00


----------



## Swanky

scored a second pair of JBrand black skinnies on sale today!!!


----------



## lastpurse

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> scored a second pair of JBrand black skinnies on sale today!!!



I ordered those too (in pitch)!! 

 I was thinking about getting the olympia wash too, but was unsure of the color.  On some sites it looks navy and on others it looks sort of like an off-black??  Does anyone have these to comment on the color?


----------



## Swanky

I have both, the olympia looks like a faded bluish black in the sun - a little wonky.  Definitely not "navy" or "black".  I'm anal apparently and find them hard to style.
The blacks are perfection! I live in these skinnies!


----------



## fieryfashionist

^*Swanky*, that's awesome! 

I actually like the Olympia wash and treat mine like they are any of my darker wash blue jeans!  I'm kinda anal too haha, and if I'm wearing black on the top, my boots are gonna be black too.  I'm tempted to get the black ones even though I've forsaken all of my jeans for my COH skinnies haha.


----------



## fieryfashionist

Some crappy iphone pics (sorry about that)!  I am in LOVE with the Drifting By dress.. I got it the other week and everything about it is just amazing.   The pale blushy color works well on my skin tone (since I'm brown and all). :-p  I can see how it could wash someone out if they were quite pale though.  

I bought the demi-sac cardi a few days ago and adore it... so pretty!   The inside is a lil scratchy but hopefully I can figure out a way to minimize that... hell, when I have it on, I forget all about it, because it's just so pretty! 

I plan to wear them together for an occasion I have coming up, but I love that the cardi can be dressed down with jeans too.


----------



## snibor

OOOh! That cardy looks great with the dress.  Very, very pretty.


----------



## Swanky

SOOO pretty Minal!


----------



## samhainophobia

Oh my god, that cardi is gorgeous.

Please tell me it's really, really scratchy and horribly uncomfortable.


----------



## missbanff

fieryfashionist said:


> Some crappy iphone pics (sorry about that)!  I am in LOVE with the Drifting By dress.. I got it the other week and everything about it is just amazing.   The pale blushy color works well on my skin tone (since I'm brown and all). :-p  I can see how it could wash someone out if they were quite pale though.
> 
> I bought the demi-sac cardi a few days ago and adore it... so pretty!   The inside is a lil scratchy but hopefully I can figure out a way to minimize that... hell, when I have it on, I forget all about it, because it's just so pretty!
> 
> I plan to wear them together for an occasion I have coming up, but I love that the cardi can be dressed down with jeans too.



Gasp! Soooo pretty.


----------



## missbanff

SO check this out: 

from Shopruche's new lookbook


http://www.shopruche.com/destiny-and-fortune-embroidered-top-p-2014.html

(sorry, couldn't copy the pic)

Look familiar?


----------



## ShoreGrl

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I have both, the olympia looks like a faded bluish black in the sun - a little wonky. Definitely not "navy" or "black". I'm anal apparently and find them hard to style.
> The blacks are perfection! I live in these skinnies!


 
No, I agree with you.  Black doesn't look right with that wash at all.  It's not a true denim color and it's hard to find tops that look right with them.


----------



## ShoreGrl

Swanky-are those black JBrand skinnies on sale online? I can't find them.

NM-Found them!


----------



## TxGlam

fieryfashionist said:


> Some crappy iphone pics (sorry about that)!  I am in LOVE with the Drifting By dress.. I got it the other week and everything about it is just amazing.   The pale blushy color works well on my skin tone (since I'm brown and all). :-p  I can see how it could wash someone out if they were quite pale though.
> 
> I bought the demi-sac cardi a few days ago and adore it... so pretty!   The inside is a lil scratchy but hopefully I can figure out a way to minimize that... hell, when I have it on, I forget all about it, because it's just so pretty!
> 
> I plan to wear them together for an occasion I have coming up, but I love that the cardi can be dressed down with jeans too.


love the whole outfit! I couldnt zip up the dress in a 0 or 2 at all, bummer!


----------



## TxGlam

Some fitting room pics from couple weeks ago...better late than never  I've been getting great use out of the Edana cardigan lately, perfect layering piece for spring!

I also came across Bailey 44's "Chantico Top" at Nordies with some bling attached to it with a $195 price tag...$100 bucks more just for a few rhinestones, yikes!!


----------



## TxGlam

and...


----------



## fieryfashionist

Thanks so much, *snibor*, *swanky*, *missbanff* and *TXglam*!  

*sam*, haha, wellllll, it is a bit itchy, but if you don't always plan to wear it with a tank, you just may need it!   I think one of the reviews I read suggested using fabric softener sheets (haha) to minimize the scratchiness... I may need to investigate that.   The pale blushy pink color is just perfection with the gold sequins... easily one of my favorite pieces ever!


----------



## fieryfashionist

*TXglam *- Everything always looks amazing on you!!   Your Edana cardi looks so great on you (and I love your Jumbo)!    Wow, Nordies is kiling me haha.. a few random sequins makes that cardi worth $195, phew, no thanks!


----------



## snibor

Thanks TxGlam for the new pics!  As always, you look great!


----------



## samhainophobia

missbanff said:


> SO check this out:
> 
> from Shopruche's new lookbook
> 
> 
> http://www.shopruche.com/destiny-and-fortune-embroidered-top-p-2014.html
> 
> (sorry, couldn't copy the pic)
> 
> Look familiar?



I've never heard of Shopruche.  What's the deal?  Like a cheaper Anthro?


----------



## lastpurse

TxGlam said:


> and...




I LOVE this necklace!!   What is it called?  I don't see it on the website.


----------



## Needanotherbag

*TxGlam* - thanks for the new fitting room pics!


----------



## CoachGirl12

TXGlam, what is the necklace called that your wearing in all the outfits? I need it in my life! LOL BTW, did you walk out w/anything?


----------



## Mrs. SR

*fieryfashionist* and *TxGlam* thanks for the modeling shots.... you both look very pretty.  Always great seeing the clothes in action.


----------



## TxGlam

fieryfashionist said:


> *TXglam *- Everything always looks amazing on you!!   Your Edana cardi looks so great on you (and I love your Jumbo)!    Wow, Nordies is kiling me haha.. a few random sequins makes that cardi worth $195, phew, no thanks!


 Thanks girl, keep the modeling pics coming... I just love how everything looks on you!



snibor said:


> Thanks TxGlam for the new pics!  As always, you look great!


 Thank you 



lastpurse said:


> I LOVE this necklace!!   What is it called?  I don't see it on the website.


 Hmm...I don't remember the name of it but I got it a couple months ago. I saw it on sale last month but not sure if there are any left. I will try to figure out the name for you!



Needanotherbag said:


> *TxGlam* - thanks for the new fitting room pics!


 My pleasure, I should be going to anthro tomorrow 



CoachGirl12 said:


> TXGlam, what is the necklace called that your wearing in all the outfits? I need it in my life! LOL BTW, did you walk out w/anything?


 LOL, I will try to figure it out for you and Lastpurse....check the jewelry sales rack next time you go because it's def not online anymore. It's one of my fave necklaces because it goes with a lot and I get TONS of compliments every time I wear it. I got the molded and medeled tee in the oatmeal color but I think I will exchange it for an XS tomorrow. The S is just a touch too roomy and I didn't notice it in store, ugh! I liked the tuberose tank but the $98 price tag was a little overpriced for me. 
I haven't been "blown away" by much lately...I was expecting cuter stuff this season so I'm a bit dissapointed by some of the new arrivals. 



Mrs. SR said:


> *fieryfashionist* and *TxGlam* thanks for the modeling shots.... you both look very pretty.  Always great seeing the clothes in action.


 Thank you, I love it when the other ladies post modeling shots as well!


----------



## szq77

CoachGirl12 said:


> TXGlam, what is the necklace called that your wearing in all the outfits? I need it in my life! LOL BTW, did you walk out w/anything?



That's the O'keefe necklace.  I have it too and love it.  It's long sold out online but every once in a while i see one still in the store.  It came out in November or December I think.


----------



## cheburashka

Got my wild meadow booties and wanted to share: they are sooooooo cute and adorable ! Most importantly they are super comfy and I can see they would be perfect for wandering around the town :


----------



## fieryfashionist

*Mrs. SR* - You're so sweet, thank you!!   I always enjoy seeing the modeling pics here... it's so helpful to see pieces on a real person rather than on a stick thin model/stock photo! 

*TxGlam *- Right back at you ... I always look forward to your pics! 

*cheburashka* - Congrats on your boots, yay!!


----------



## CoachGirl12

szq77 said:


> That's the O'keefe necklace. I have it too and love it. It's long sold out online but every once in a while i see one still in the store. It came out in November or December I think.


Thank you!


----------



## klj

I think this is really cute..esp. since it ties..what do you all think?
I'm thinking ahead for summer
http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...true&isProduct=true&isBigImage=&templateType=


----------



## kelbell35

cheburashka said:


> Got my wild meadow booties and wanted to share: they are sooooooo cute and adorable ! Most importantly they are super comfy and I can see they would be perfect for wandering around the town :



The floral print on those boots are gorgeous!


----------



## lastpurse

Swanky and a few others were liking the Tranquil Tunic.  It's on sale now!!

http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...ry=&isProduct=true&isBigImage=&templateType=E


----------



## krisalyn

hi,

i was wondering if anyone tried or have the Tracy Reese snow queen dress.


I'm thinking of picking one up on ebay and want to know how it fits. Is it true to size? or does it run small, etc. Any info could be greatly appreciated.

Thanks gals


----------



## klj

^^ Pretty!! I haven't seen or heard any info on it though...hopefully your auction isn't over and someone can help..


----------



## cheburashka

I finally got to go today and check out new arrivals. I tried on a few things, most tops, because none of the dresses appealed to me. I bought the first blouse, it's not not on the website yet but I thought it was very pretty and elegant:












Meteor shower tank definitely disappointed me - some of the beads were already falling off just from people trying it on, I can't imagine it would hold up very well.


----------



## ehc2010

Hey anthropods, got some mod shots for you!


----------



## ehc2010

more. please forgive my socks...:shame:


----------



## Swanky

wow! Everything looks amazing on you!


----------



## Mrs. SR

Great modeling shots *cheburashka* and *ehc2010*. The long dress is cute-- minus the socks perhaps.


----------



## GirlwithDog

What a great thread! 

Does anyone have the spilling ruffles cardigan? Just wondering if you've tried hand washing or machine washing on delicate. It says to dry clean only, but it's made of cotton. I already spend a fortune on dry cleaning and hate the idea of more clothes that need to be dry cleaned. 

Also, for anyone who has the thick and thin blouse, what have you worn underneath it?

anthropologie.com/anthro/catalog/productdetail.jsp?subCategoryId=CLOTHES-BLOUSES-SHIRTS&id=013086&catId=CLOTHES-BLOUSES&pushId=CLOTHES-BLOUSES&popId=CLOTHES&sortProperties=&navCount=35&navAction=top&fromCategoryPage=true&selectedProductSize=&selectedProductSize1=&color=041&colorName=NAVY&isSubcategory=true&isProduct=true&isBigImage=&templateType=

Thanks!


----------



## Needanotherbag

Thanks for the new mod shots ladies!  I'm needing an Anthro trip soon to see some things IRL!


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

I'll have to go back and play catch up to see all of the recent great buys after I post.

I don't know if anyone remembers this dress. It was sold at Anthro few years ago and I missed out on it then, but I kept a picture of it and thought about it often enough lol.  Well, I ran across it a few days on ebay and it's mine now.  I can't wait for it to arrive!


----------



## klj

^^ Pretty dress!


----------



## klj

Love all your mod shots, girls!
Keep'em coming!


----------



## natmk28

WhitleyGilbert said:


> I'll have to go back and play catch up to see all of the recent great buys after I post.
> 
> I don't know if anyone remembers this dress. It was sold at Anthro few years ago and I missed out on it then, but I kept a picture of it and thought about it often enough lol.  Well, I ran across it a few days on ebay and it's mine now.  I can't wait for it to arrive!



LOVE this dress!!!


----------



## fayden

just wanted to say the new april catalog looks gorgeous!


----------



## klj

^^ I agree!
I'm still waiting for some everyday summer dresses to show up soon..


----------



## cheburashka

klj said:


> ^^ I agree!
> I'm still waiting for some everyday summer dresses to show up soon..


 
I love these two, what do you think about them ?

The first one looks nice because it can dressed down or up for works functions and conferences and etc. It looks pretty form fitting too, which I like. 









The second one I saw in person here at SF store. They were already sold out for nearly all sizes, so I couldn't try it on. It was really pretty IRL though - such vibrant nice colors.


----------



## klj

Both are beautiful! Love the 2nd one alot...
I worry sometimes for me on the first one that it wouldn't lay right..make me look frumpy/too drapey or something..I think I saw this dress in the catalogue though..and it looked really pretty on the model!

I bought a similar one in black a few months ago and wanted to love it because it was very versatile like the first one above..but it just fit me all wrong..and I was sad!!


----------



## queenvictoria2

I bought this top today in Grey:

http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...ateType=&subCategoryId=CLOTHES-BLOUSES-FLORAL


----------



## queenvictoria2

with these Joe's jeans in Ryder Wash 

http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...true&isProduct=true&isBigImage=&templateType=


----------



## klj

^^ I love it! Did you get the grey?


----------



## queenvictoria2

klj said:


> ^^ I love it! Did you get the grey?




I did! It is super cute on


----------



## GirlwithDog

Anyone try the falling tiers cardigan? I love it! It looks so pretty.

http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...true&isProduct=true&isBigImage=&templateType=


----------



## LoveLouboutins

Love this fab thread! Thank you everyone for posting!


----------



## Swanky

^^that one looked terrible on me.  Not good for gals w/ big chests and not so small shoulders ush:


----------



## fieryfashionist

Ladies, I loooove the Plaza Cardi!!   I found the cream BNWT under retail on ebay (have the black en route too haha) and wore it out walking around/shopping with a friend yesterday... so comfy! 

Pic when I got it






Yesterday in a dressing room


----------



## saarnold02

Hey Anthro girls...I have a question. I'm a new buyer and I don't know how the sizes run generally. Any help?


----------



## Swanky

looks great Minal!

^saarnold - they have too many brands to give a general sizing idea.  Every brand runs differently.  If you like certain pieces you can ask here, chance are one of us knows, or check the reviews online the Anthro website, people are good about reviewing.


----------



## klj

fieryfashionist said:


> Ladies, I loooove the Plaza Cardi!!   I found the cream BNWT under retail on ebay (have the black en route too haha) and wore it out walking around/shopping with a friend yesterday... so comfy!
> 
> Pic when I got it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yesterday in a dressing room



It looks great on you!!!


----------



## ehc2010

*fieryfashionist*- love the cardi, but REALLY love the bal!


----------



## ehc2010

Question-

Owners of the pressed buds cardi- HOW DO YOU WEAR IT? I kind of like it because it is so different, but it seems very theatrical to me. Can anyone chime in on their experience?

http://www.polyvore.com/cgi/img-thing?.out=jpg&size=l&tid=14577126


----------



## TxGlam

I may finally be back! I've been having MAJOR log in issues for several weeks now so hopefully it has finally been fixed... 

Hoping for a major sale tomorrow..... i have about 20+ items on my wishlist!


----------



## Swanky

I hope you're really back! LMK if you need help!


----------



## TxGlam

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I hope you're really back! LMK if you need help!



So far so good, thanks


----------



## Swanky

don't close your window!!!  LOL!


----------



## TxGlam

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> don't close your window!!!  LOL!



HAHA, I was thinking the same thing at first but decided to risk it and I'm still here...yess!! I went to WB today and saw NOTHING I liked


----------



## TxGlam

New Sale items are up!


----------



## CoachGirl12

Anyone have the Ode to Spring Tank? How does the sizing run on that? Thanks!!


----------



## missbanff

fieryfashionist said:


> Ladies, I loooove the Plaza Cardi!!   I found the cream BNWT under retail on ebay (have the black en route too haha) and wore it out walking around/shopping with a friend yesterday... so comfy!
> 
> Pic when I got it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yesterday in a dressing room



Do you mind sharing who your seller was? I've seen some Plazas on ebay and have been really wary, thinking they are fakes-as they look really off from the stock pics. Thanks!


----------



## missbanff

saarnold02 said:


> Hey Anthro girls...I have a question. I'm a new buyer and I don't know how the sizes run generally. Any help?



Check the Effortless Anthropologie blog.....she has reviews of all the different brands and the way they fit (hope that's allowed....it's not my blog but it's got some great info!)


----------



## samhainophobia

I'm wearing the Amarena sweater dress today (w00t, $50 on sale!  So cute and comfortable.).  I have not mastered the art of self-photography (lol), but here's my OOTD:

http://www.polyvore.com/ootd_april_2010/set?id=17592111


----------



## GirlwithDog

I was actually disappointed in the sales. I didn't see anything I liked at the two stores near me.  I did, however, walk away with two regular priced shirts that I really liked! 

I'm thinking about ordering the unfolding hues cardi, but would like to see it on someone first. Anyone have a picture?


----------



## klj

I have so many things in my cart! (not sale stuff)..half of them are backordered though....


----------



## cookie03

a new anthro store just opened by me and it is gorgeous! lots of sale selection too. very happy about this


----------



## coutureholic

Does anyone know what happened to the JBrand jean leggings that were on sale (I think for $89.95, Olympia or Pitch color)? I refuse to believe that they all sold out!


----------



## Jencine

I went into my local store today hoping they'd have the lobster print Salty Seas dress; They did! But the fit was terrible on me, I was heartbroken  So tight across the bust and I'm only a 34B. Bummer!

I did buy the Field Game Cari in Navy, so cute! Curated tee in navy/cream no pictured on the website, and the Pearly Glow cream/white tank... what a cute design! Good for when you aren't-feeling-skinny-days


----------



## CoachGirl12

I finally scored the Rare Blooms Tee in Navy on sale for $30! I was so excited because I wanted this shirt last month, but didn't really want to pay the price, glad I waited!


----------



## samhainophobia

I've never really been into Anthro.  While I appreciate the aesthetic, it doesn't match up with my aesthetic, so when I've bought things from them, they've tended to be really understated items that are heavily discounted (like the Amarena sweater dress that I mentioned a few posts up).

Of course, that said, I went bananas on the sale section last night .
~ *Outside-In Loungers *-- http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro/catalog/productdetail.jsp?subCategoryId=&id=053143&catId=SHOPSALE-LOUNGEWEAR&pushId=SHOPSALE-LOUNGEWEAR&popId=SHOPSALE&sortProperties=&navCount=25&navAction=top&fromCategoryPage=true&selectedProductSize=&selectedProductSize1=&color=011&colorName=IVORY&isSubcategory=&isProduct=true&isBigImage=&templateType=E
~ *Castalia Romper *-- http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro/catalog/productdetail.jsp?subCategoryId=&id=053082&catId=SHOPSALE-LOUNGEWEAR&pushId=SHOPSALE-LOUNGEWEAR&popId=SHOPSALE&sortProperties=&navCount=25&navAction=top&fromCategoryPage=true&selectedProductSize=&selectedProductSize1=&color=050&colorName=PURPLE&isSubcategory=&isProduct=true&isBigImage=&templateType=E
~ *Brinjal Bralette *-- http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro/catalog/productdetail.jsp?subCategoryId=&id=053079&catId=SHOPSALE-LOUNGEWEAR&pushId=SHOPSALE-LOUNGEWEAR&popId=SHOPSALE&sortProperties=&navCount=25&navAction=top&fromCategoryPage=true&selectedProductSize=&selectedProductSize1=&color=050&colorName=PURPLE&isSubcategory=&isProduct=true&isBigImage=&templateType=E
~ *Brinjal Tap Shorts *-- http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro/catalog/productdetail.jsp?subCategoryId=&id=053080&catId=SHOPSALE-LOUNGEWEAR&pushId=SHOPSALE-LOUNGEWEAR&popId=SHOPSALE&sortProperties=&navCount=25&navAction=top&fromCategoryPage=true&selectedProductSize=&selectedProductSize1=&color=050&colorName=PURPLE&isSubcategory=&isProduct=true&isBigImage=&templateType=E 
~ *Point-De-Venise Tank *(ivory) -- http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro/catalog/productdetail.jsp?subCategoryId=&id=013103&catId=SHOPSALE-TOPS&pushId=SHOPSALE-TOPS&popId=SHOPSALE&sortProperties=&navCount=395&navAction=top&fromCategoryPage=true&selectedProductSize=&selectedProductSize1=&color=011&colorName=IVORY&isSubcategory=&isProduct=true&isBigImage=&templateType=E
~ *Dollops-of-Cream Blouse *-- http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro/catalog/productdetail.jsp?subCategoryId=&id=010018&catId=SHOPSALE-TOPS&pushId=SHOPSALE-TOPS&popId=SHOPSALE&sortProperties=&navCount=395&navAction=top&fromCategoryPage=true&selectedProductSize=&selectedProductSize1=&color=011&colorName=IVORY&isSubcategory=&isProduct=true&isBigImage=&templateType=E
~ *Full Bouquet Clip* (black) -- http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro/catalog/productdetail.jsp?id=943327&&navCount=&navAction=jump&search=true

I thought the loungewear was particularly adorable.  Impractical, but adorable.


----------



## Genti

Anyone else getting annoyed that Anthro keeps "hiding" items!!


----------



## GirlwithDog

Genti said:


> Anyone else getting annoyed that Anthro keeps "hiding" items!!



What do you mean? Like keeping things in the back room that are supposed to be in front?


----------



## Swanky

coutureholic said:


> Does anyone know what happened to the JBrand jean leggings that were on sale (I think for $89.95, Olympia or Pitch color)? I refuse to believe that they all sold out!





http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...tion=jump&search=true&parentid=SEARCH_RESULTS

WEIRD!!!  That link went to the jeans when I sent it, then it changed


----------



## ozmodiar

That is weird. I saw those J Brand leggings a few days ago on the site and they still had most all the sizes. Then yesterday they were all out of stock and now the page is gone.


----------



## KristyDarling

Hey guys -- is that free shipping promo over? I've got a huge haul in my shopping cart and the $20 would help a bit. Thanks!


----------



## fayden

yep it is over.  ended march 31st.


----------



## KristyDarling

^^^ Doh! Bummer, but thanks for letting me know.


----------



## snibor

This thread needs more modeling pics


----------



## vhdos

Anyone order the Beach Mongle Bikini?http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...t=true&isBigImage=true&templateType=templateC
I adore bandeau tops, but just wondering how the matching bottoms are fitting?


----------



## vhdos

missbanff said:


> Do you mind sharing who your seller was? I've seen some Plazas on ebay and have been really wary, thinking they are fakes-as they look really off from the stock pics. Thanks!



Macy's has a Plaza Cardigan that some women actually prefer over the Anthro version (myself included).  The Macy's cardi has a bit less ruffles on the front and seems to hang/fit better.  I have tried on both and I purchased the Macy's version because it just looked better on me.  The Anthro one can be too much on a petite frame.


----------



## Swanky

what dept in Macy's?  What's the brand?


----------



## vhdos

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> what dept in Macy's?  What's the brand?



Women's department and it is the Macy's INC brand.  It is $79.00 and sells out fast.  The SA at Macy's told me that they can barely keep them in stock.


----------



## KristyDarling

OK, ladies...I need your help to decide.  Which of these do you like better?

1) Blacklight Blouse: http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro/catalog/productdetail.jsp?color=009&navAction=jump&id=18296616

2) Force Field Corset: http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro/catalog/productdetail.jsp?color=041&navAction=jump&id=013306

TIA! 
Kristy


----------



## indi3r4

i like the first one better Kristy..


----------



## vhdos

^Yes, the first one


----------



## Swanky

1st one!!!


----------



## klj

I vote for the first one too..


----------



## kelbell35

I'm with the other girls - the first one


----------



## loveuga

I picked up a few things at Anthro today:

Blooming Lattice cardi in green:
http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...true&isProduct=true&isBigImage=&templateType=

Things & Joy dress in Cream:
http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...true&isProduct=true&isBigImage=&templateType=


----------



## iheartpandora

Kristy - 1st one!


----------



## iheartpandora

So cute!!!!


loveuga said:


> I picked up a few things at Anthro today:
> 
> Blooming Lattice cardi in green:
> http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...true&isProduct=true&isBigImage=&templateType=
> 
> Things & Joy dress in Cream:
> http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...true&isProduct=true&isBigImage=&templateType=


----------



## GirlwithDog

I love the blacklight blouse! I'm thinking about getting it too, but what color cardigan would you wear with that?

Also, has anyone tried hand washing or even machine washing the Bougainvillea or spilling ruffles cardigan?


----------



## shopalot

vhdos said:


> Women's department and it is the Macy's INC brand.  It is $79.00 and sells out fast.  The SA at Macy's told me that they can barely keep them in stock.



Can you please post a pic of this cardi?


----------



## shopalot

Kristy I like the first top better as well!


----------



## shopalot

loveuga said:


> I picked up a few things at Anthro today:
> 
> Blooming Lattice cardi in green:
> http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...true&isProduct=true&isBigImage=&templateType=
> 
> Things & Joy dress in Cream:
> http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...true&isProduct=true&isBigImage=&templateType=



I love both items!  That cardi is great!


----------



## Swanky

^ ha ha ha! :lolots: Love the siggy!


----------



## vhdos

TxGlam said:


> _UMM...HAVE I SEEN YOU SOMEWHERE BEFORE??!!_
> 
> Say hello to the *Macys dupe* of the _Plaza Cardigan_! It's FP right now at $79 so I had to buy it of course  I have the teal colored Plaza cardi but decided to pass up on the new spring shades because they washed me out.
> The Macys INC (brand) version is a little more stretchy, has a little less craziness going on in the front (my other one can look overwhelming if I'm not wearing 4 inch heels!) and has hook closures instead of buttons. It comes in a neutral beige and light gray. I'm sure it will be on sale soon or at least a coupon will apply! I got a Small and it fits like the XS Plaza Cardigan, so it runs a little small. I didn't check to see if it was avail in the petite section.



shopalot - not sure if her pics will come through, but here is a post in this thread by TXGlam (post #1428) of the Macy's Plaza Cardigan.


----------



## klj

loveuga said:


> I picked up a few things at Anthro today:
> 
> Blooming Lattice cardi in green:
> http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...true&isProduct=true&isBigImage=&templateType=
> 
> Things & Joy dress in Cream:
> http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...true&isProduct=true&isBigImage=&templateType=




Both are super cute! LOVE the dress!!


----------



## KristyDarling

GirlwithDog said:


> I love the blacklight blouse! I'm thinking about getting it too, but what color cardigan would you wear with that?



I was thinking of pairing it with a cropped, short-sleeve black cardie! I also have a hand-knit cream-colored shrug with half-sleeves that would look cute with it. 

Thanks everyone, for voting! Looks like the Blacklight blouse was the unanimous choice!


----------



## shopalot

Thanks *Vhdos*!  That does look really similar to the antro cardi!


----------



## shopalot

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> ^ ha ha ha! :lolots: Love the siggy!



Thanks *Swanky*!


----------



## loveuga

klj said:


> Both are super cute! LOVE the dress!!



Thanks!  They look amazing together too   I tried on the navy cardigan in the store, since they didn't have green... but I ordered it through the website in the store.


----------



## jennytalula

Hey girls! 

I have a question: last month anthro online carried this ring:














it was on backorder forever and now I can't see it anymore. I guess it's sold out ush:
Since I'm from Europe, I can't visit any stores
Does anyone have an idea what designer this is from? I really love it

TIA!


----------



## klj

I recently bought this belt and love it..
http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...true&isProduct=true&isBigImage=&templateType=

..and this shirt in ivory...love it too!
http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...oduct=true&isBigImage=&templateType=templateA

I tried these on..and will be getting them in the very near future~
http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...ue&isBigImage=&templateType=&tabStyle=Reviews


----------



## Jeneen

klj said:


> *..and this shirt in ivory...love it too!*
> http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...oduct=true&isBigImage=&templateType=templateA


 
Pretty shirt - I also love it in that bright yellow and the orange!


----------



## ColdSteel

I have this love affair with lobsters. Why oh why do I have to be so broke now!? 

http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...true&isProduct=true&isBigImage=&templateType=


----------



## Jeneen

^ That is SO CUTE!


----------



## Jencine

Cold Steel; not trying to be personal but are you a gal with any sort of bust? I'm only a 34B and the Salty Seas dress was SO unflattering when I tried it on : \So bummed I TOO loveeee lobster!  So unless you're a tiny model-type body it probably wouldn't fit well


----------



## Jencine

I just found a Plenty by Tracy Reese dress on an auction site that I've been wanting for a longgg time. The Bungalow Dress with the black and white stripes underneath the nude material over top. From Spring-ish time of last year.


----------



## KristyDarling

*jennytalula* -- sorry, I'm not familiar with the ring or who the designer might be. It's beautiful, though! 

I just ordered these items today (decided to hold off on the Blacklight blouse for now):

*Alena Skirt in pink* ($49 on sale right now! It's silk!): http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...tion=jump&search=true&parentid=SEARCH_RESULTS
*Tangents Top in gra*y, even though it looks more like a taupe: http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...tion=jump&search=true&parentid=SEARCH_RESULTS
*Chrysanthemum Tea Lace-up Sandals*, a splurge for me, but I love the details: http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...tion=jump&search=true&parentid=SEARCH_RESULTS


----------



## klj

^^ All cute!
I have the Tangents top in white..really think it will be a good basic for summer.

LOVE the sandals...please model them when you get them!


----------



## KristyDarling

^^ Thanks, klj. I will!


----------



## cheburashka

I tried on a couple tops at the store recently, here are pics taken with my phone:











I also have a big haul coming in - two tops and three pairs of shoes, so I'll post modeling pics when it arrives.


----------



## CoachGirl12

cheburashka said:


> I tried on a couple tops at the store recently, here are pics taken with my phone:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also have a big haul coming in - two tops and three pairs of shoes, so I'll post modeling pics when it arrives.


Love both tops on you!

I tried the second top that you have on about a week ago and loved it, but didn't like the pattern on me.... maybe when it goes on sale I'll think about getting it...


----------



## cheburashka

CoachGirl12 said:


> Love both tops on you!
> 
> I tried the second top that you have on about a week ago and loved it, but didn't like the pattern on me.... maybe when it goes on sale I'll think about getting it...


 

Thanks for your compliment, I didn't get either of them - both are too pricey for me full price, I figured they'll probably go on sale too.


----------



## saarnold02

I've been MIA for a while...but I ended up ordering a few tops from anthro and I'm already ready for more! I got these:

http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro/catalog/productdetail.jsp?color=049&navAction=jump&id=013159 in blue motif

http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro/catalog/productdetail.jsp?color=004&navAction=jump&id=013311 in grey

http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro/catalog/productdetail.jsp?color=010&navAction=jump&id=053234 in white

They all fit wonderfully! I loooove them all!

Here are the ones I am stalking now:

http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro/catalog/productdetail.jsp?color=010&navAction=jump&id=013150 in white

http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro/catalog/productdetail.jsp?color=009&navAction=jump&id=013297


----------



## klj

^^ All are very cute!
I'm wanting the first one in the brownish background color...(How does the top part of it fit?)

My cart has 500.00 worth of stuff in it..but now I just need the $$ so I can buy all of it....darn....


----------



## natmk28

saarnold02 said:


> I've been MIA for a while...but I ended up ordering a few tops from anthro and I'm already ready for more! I got these:
> 
> http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro/catalog/productdetail.jsp?color=049&navAction=jump&id=013159 in blue motif
> 
> http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro/catalog/productdetail.jsp?color=004&navAction=jump&id=013311 in grey
> 
> http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro/catalog/productdetail.jsp?color=010&navAction=jump&id=053234 in white
> 
> They all fit wonderfully! I loooove them all!
> 
> Here are the ones I am stalking now:
> 
> http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro/catalog/productdetail.jsp?color=010&navAction=jump&id=013150 in white
> 
> http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro/catalog/productdetail.jsp?color=009&navAction=jump&id=013297



great picks- I ordered the last one your posted (the homespun horticultural tank,) today- and I am so jealous you got the coiled flower tank in the blue- I was going to order that too and it was back ordered till july in my size! I'm hoping my store has is when I next go.


----------



## ehc2010

MOD SHOTS! I was at Fashion Island's Anthro.


----------



## ehc2010

more


----------



## klj

Those dresses are adorable!!!
I love the blue one alot..did you buy either of them..?


----------



## ehc2010

klj said:


> Those dresses are adorable!!!
> I love the blue one alot..did you buy either of them..?



Thanks *klj*! No, I didn't get either one because I have too many dresses at the moment. But I think they're both really cute, esp the second one, which I think would look best on a petite woman.

The first strapless (size 6) ran big on me, the second dress was so darn small you could seem me holding the edges because I couldn't zip it up (size 4).


----------



## KristyDarling

*Cheburashka* and *ehc* -- you guys kill me with your modeling shots because you have such perfect figures -- tall and thin...everything looks good on!!! No fair!


----------



## Oogolly

nvm


----------



## klj

I'm getting these today..I tried them on in the store last week and they are really cute..."make you butt look good" cute too..lol..I got them in Moss and think they will be great for whatever in the summer...
I agree with some of the reviews..they are overpriced for what they are..but I'm afraid they will be gone if I wait for a sale.
http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...true&isProduct=true&isBigImage=&templateType=


----------



## KristyDarling

KLJ -- those are super cute! Very versatile and you'll get a lot of wear out of them!


----------



## Swanky

^I'll try those - I'm a sucker for that style!

I love this dress, but what's w/ the price?
http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...true&isProduct=true&isBigImage=&templateType=

this one also looks cute:
http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...true&isProduct=true&isBigImage=&templateType=


----------



## lil_peanut

I have had my eye on this sweater forever and finally bought it today!

http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro/catalog/productdetail.jsp?subCategoryId=&id=010037&catId=SHOPSALE-SWEATERS&pushId=SHOPSALE-SWEATERS&popId=SHOPSALE&sortProperties=&navCount=65&navAction=top&fromCategoryPage=true&selectedProductSize=&selectedProductSize1=&color=030&colorName=GREEN&isSubcategory=&isProduct=true&isBigImage=&templateType=E

Also this cute jacket:
http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro/catalog/productdetail.jsp?subCategoryId=&id=013094&catId=SHOPSALE-COATS&pushId=SHOPSALE-COATS&popId=SHOPSALE&sortProperties=&navCount=220&navAction=top&fromCategoryPage=true&selectedProductSize=&selectedProductSize1=&color=050&colorName=PURPLE&isSubcategory=&isProduct=true&isBigImage=&templateType=E&tabStyle=Info


----------



## ehc2010

KristyDarling said:


> *Cheburashka* and *ehc* -- you guys kill me with your modeling shots because you have such perfect figures -- tall and thin...everything looks good on!!! No fair!



Thanks *KristyDarling*! You're too sweet. I don't think I'm all that thin, but definitely TALL! (5' 9")!


----------



## Needanotherbag

klj said:


> I'm getting these today..I tried them on in the store last week and they are really cute..."make you butt look good" cute too..lol..I got them in Moss and think they will be great for whatever in the summer...
> I agree with some of the reviews..they are overpriced for what they are..but I'm afraid they will be gone if I wait for a sale.
> http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...true&isProduct=true&isBigImage=&templateType=




I love those!  Now I cant decide between these and the similar JCrew City Safaris...decisions decisions...


----------



## klj

Needanotherbag said:


> I love those!  Now I cant decide between these and the similar JCrew City Safaris...decisions decisions...



Try them if you can...I can't seem to find good cargo's and the SA told me these won't stretch out..or get all wonky. They are really cute! I bought a 4.


----------



## fieryfashionist

I found this orange shirtdress at the store... it's sold out online, so I guess I got lucky.   I love the 50s shape and can't wait to wear it once the weather cooperates.


----------



## KristyDarling

^^^ Looks adorable on you, Fiery! I have that shirtdress in Navy and it is a total workhorse in my wardrobe!! You can dress it up, down, layer, wear it alone....very versatile and flattering piece!


----------



## klj

^^ Love that dress!


----------



## ehc2010

*fieryfashionist*, the dress really flatters your gorgeous figure!

I love the reed dress (that's what it is right?), very Mad Men. Haha. Personally I can't pull it off here in LA, but I am moving to Richmond, VA soon, where this look would be totally cute!


----------



## Needanotherbag

*fieryfashionista* - adorable dress on you!!


----------



## bluejinx

can anyone tell me? what are the stores like? and in asking that i mean, is it worthwhile to shop in store vs online? are the prices identical? are there better sales in store? online?
and where in nyc is there a store to go to?


----------



## Swanky

the stores are a whole different experience -  if you can, you should go.
The stores are like no other stores, a very sensory type of experience.  The decor and design and then the fragrance of the stores, etc. . . .


----------



## Needanotherbag

There's so much more in store than online, and each store has a "sale room" where you never know what might pop up in there.  I've got amazing deals in there that I never saw online.


----------



## Jencine

Stores are cool if you go looking for nothing in particular... a few time I've gotten some cool sale stuff that was smushed between some ugly sweaters or piled up with scarves or on the floor (They usually do a good job of keeping i organzied, but hey nobody is perfect!)..

They don't have EVERYTHING you see in catalog or online but they also have some things not online. If you have one close to you I'd check it out before purchasing something online.

Warning: You will walk out with more than you intended : )


----------



## bluejinx

Jencine said:


> Stores are cool if you go looking for nothing in particular... a few time I've gotten some cool sale stuff that was smushed between some ugly sweaters or piled up with scarves or on the floor (They usually do a good job of keeping i organzied, but hey nobody is perfect!)..
> 
> They don't have EVERYTHING you see in catalog or online but they also have some things not online. If you have one close to you I'd check it out before purchasing something online.
> 
> Warning: You will walk out with more than you intended : )






Needanotherbag said:


> There's so much more in store than online, and each store has a "sale room" where you never know what might pop up in there. I've got amazing deals in there that I never saw online.






Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> the stores are a whole different experience -  if you can, you should go.
> The stores are like no other stores, a very sensory type of experience. The decor and design and then the fragrance of the stores, etc. . . .



Thank you all for replying! I will try to track a store down in a few weeks when I am in ny!!


----------



## elle tee

bluejinx said:


> Thank you all for replying! I will try to track a store down in a few weeks when I am in ny!!



There are a lot of stores in NYC!  There is one at Rockefeller Center (49th and 5th Ave), one at 5th Ave around 16th St., and one in Soho on West Broadway... there may be more, too.


----------



## cheburashka

Went to a store today, tried a couple things on:


----------



## kelbell35

^^ They both look so cute on you!  Did you end up getting either of them?


----------



## saarnold02

klj said:


> ^^ All are very cute!
> I'm wanting the first one in the brownish background color...(How does the top part of it fit?)
> 
> My cart has 500.00 worth of stuff in it..but now I just need the $$ so I can buy all of it....darn....




The top part is good. It's a little low though with the bunching, so I wore a cute lace tank underneath so that I could wear it to work too.


----------



## klj

cheburashka said:


> Went to a store today, tried a couple things on:


  I adore both of these and will have to go and try them!
Hope my stupid chest fits both...it looks like it might in both of them.
Breasts are overrated..IMO...lol...


----------



## lastpurse

LOVE that first dress!!


----------



## klj

^^I do too..and its not online..booooo.


----------



## vuittonamour

i have never really liked anything in this store and today i found more than i would have liked to. lol i don't want to spend too much money...this store is expensive as hell and they don't offer any incentives whatsoever.

there's like 4 tops and a belt i want. $311 worth of stuff.


----------



## shop_459

i usually don't post on this thread but would love input on my situation.i recently bought j brand denim leggings in olympia wash from the anthropology online sale and received them today.i noticed this long black line on the front of the left leg and looked quite bad like a defect in the dyeing process. I have mailed it back and i know they wouldn't be replacing it since it was on sale and were sold out a long time ago  but i think i should be getting my shipping money back since it was a defective piece they sent.i didn't get my denim and have paid about 16 bucks for getting it shipped to me and then sending it back.there is no phone number for customer service either..only email.


----------



## klj

The number for customer service is 1.800.309.2500


----------



## lil_peanut

I am getting addicted to this store!! Thank goodness there's not one close to me and I'm (for now) sticking to the online sales rack:

Beribboned Buds Cardi
http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro/catalog/productdetail.jsp?subCategoryId=&id=010006&catId=SHOPSALE-SWEATERS&pushId=SHOPSALE-SWEATERS&popId=SHOPSALE&sortProperties=&navCount=15&navAction=top&fromCategoryPage=true&selectedProductSize=&selectedProductSize1=&color=004&colorName=GREY&isSubcategory=&isProduct=true&isBigImage=&templateType=E

Brushwork Blooms Cardigan
http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...ry=&isProduct=true&isBigImage=&templateType=E

Ruffled Terraces Cardigan
http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro/catalog/productdetail.jsp?subCategoryId=&id=913942&catId=SHOPSALE-TOPS&pushId=SHOPSALE-TOPS&popId=SHOPSALE&sortProperties=&navCount=35&navAction=top&fromCategoryPage=true&selectedProductSize=&selectedProductSize1=&color=004&colorName=GREY&isSubcategory=&isProduct=true&isBigImage=&templateType=E  (in black)


----------



## shop_459

Thanks klj.I'll call them right away.


----------



## klj

My guy gave me a fat gift certificate to Anthro for my bday(early..)...!
I have alot in my cart but thinking of getting these first. I think I love them..
http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...true&isProduct=true&isBigImage=&templateType=


----------



## Needanotherbag

lil_peanut said:


> I am getting addicted to this store!! Thank goodness there's not one close to me and I'm (for now) sticking to the online sales rack:
> 
> Beribboned Buds Cardi
> http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...ry=&isProduct=true&isBigImage=&templateType=E
> 
> Brushwork Blooms Cardigan
> http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...ry=&isProduct=true&isBigImage=&templateType=E
> 
> Ruffled Terraces Cardigan
> http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...ry=&isProduct=true&isBigImage=&templateType=E  (in black)



I have the beribboned buds cardi in the bright pink - its my favorite cardi by far, and I get complements so often on it.  I want to pick up the grey as well!


----------



## Needanotherbag

klj said:


> My guy gave me a fat gift certificate to Anthro for my bday(early..)...!
> I have alot in my cart but thinking of getting these first. I think I love them..
> http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...true&isProduct=true&isBigImage=&templateType=




Oh lucky girl!  And I love those sandals as well - they'd look great with almost anything!


----------



## Needanotherbag

I really want these - I love French Sole and would love these with jeans...should I?

http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro/catalog/productdetail.jsp?color=041&navAction=jump&id=040029


----------



## CoachGirl12

Needanotherbag said:


> I really want these - I love French Sole and would love these with jeans...should I?
> 
> http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro/catalog/productdetail.jsp?color=041&navAction=jump&id=040029


ooooo those are way cute!


----------



## klj

Needanotherbag said:


> I really want these - I love French Sole and would love these with jeans...should I?
> 
> http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro/catalog/productdetail.jsp?color=041&navAction=jump&id=040029



I love those! I really like French Sole too..I have one pr of black flats and they are so comfortable!


----------



## Swanky

have this, in this color and LOVE it!
http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...ry=&isProduct=true&isBigImage=&templateType=E



lil_peanut said:


> I am getting addicted to this store!! Thank goodness there's not one close to me and I'm (for now) sticking to the online sales rack:
> 
> Beribboned Buds Cardi
> http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro/catalog/productdetail.jsp?subCategoryId=&id=010006&catId=SHOPSALE-SWEATERS&pushId=SHOPSALE-SWEATERS&popId=SHOPSALE&sortProperties=&navCount=15&navAction=top&fromCategoryPage=true&selectedProductSize=&selectedProductSize1=&color=004&colorName=GREY&isSubcategory=&isProduct=true&isBigImage=&templateType=E
> 
> Brushwork Blooms Cardigan
> http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...ry=&isProduct=true&isBigImage=&templateType=E
> 
> Ruffled Terraces Cardigan
> http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro/catalog/productdetail.jsp?subCategoryId=&id=913942&catId=SHOPSALE-TOPS&pushId=SHOPSALE-TOPS&popId=SHOPSALE&sortProperties=&navCount=35&navAction=top&fromCategoryPage=true&selectedProductSize=&selectedProductSize1=&color=004&colorName=GREY&isSubcategory=&isProduct=true&isBigImage=&templateType=E  (in black)


----------



## klj

Needanotherbag said:


> I have the beribboned buds cardi in the bright pink - its my favorite cardi by far, and I get complements so often on it.  I want to pick up the grey as well!



I would like the grey too....is it really cropped or somewhere in the middle?


----------



## lil_peanut

Yay, thanks for the opinions! I can't wait to see it in person. 

I got the dreaded "cancellation" email yesterday and it was for the Brushwork Blooms Cardigan. Oh well, looking forward to wearing the other two.


----------



## Needanotherbag

klj said:


> I would like the grey too....is it really cropped or somewhere in the middle?



I would say it hits at the hip - it isnt cropped on me and I'm 5'7".  I want the grey, but I have probably 5 grey cardis in my closet and I need to stop buying the same items over and over.


----------



## klj

^ Did you buy a small?
I have a hard time with some of their cardi's some are tts and then others are way to big...or way too small.
Hmmmmm....I'm tempted at that price!
Thanks
Yeah...no more grey for you!....and really..no more for me..for that matter!...but I might do it anyway...lol...I can't seem to help it!


----------



## CoachGirl12

Anyone know how this runs?

http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...ry=&isProduct=true&isBigImage=&templateType=E


----------



## Swanky

klj said:


> I would like the grey too....is it really cropped or somewhere in the middle?



Middle - definitely not cropped or longish. I found it to be tts.


----------



## seattleista

CoachGirl12 said:


> Anyone know how this runs?
> 
> http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...ry=&isProduct=true&isBigImage=&templateType=E



I found it to be true to size, and I am a C cup. There are straps included too. It looks very cute on!


----------



## CoachGirl12

seattleista said:


> I found it to be true to size, and I am a C cup. There are straps included too. It looks very cute on!


Thanks hun! About to check it out today!


----------



## klj

I went to the store today and got these sandals...
http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro/catalog/productdetail.jsp?color=004&navAction=jump&id=040062

I got this tank in the blue/small..love it!
http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...true&isProduct=true&isBigImage=&templateType=

...and I got this crossbody which I love..its 100 times cuter in person and the leather is sooo soft!
http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...true&isProduct=true&isBigImage=&templateType=

I tried on a few other things but nothing really caught my eye..I think there are cuter things online right now and waiting for them to hit the store..


----------



## klj

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Middle - definitely not cropped or longish. I found it to be tts.



Thanks!


----------



## klj

Needanotherbag said:


> I really want these - I love French Sole and would love these with jeans...should I?
> 
> http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro/catalog/productdetail.jsp?color=041&navAction=jump&id=040029




Did you get them?


----------



## klj

Has anyone purchased the high tide tee yet?
http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...true&isProduct=true&isBigImage=&templateType=
Reviews look as though its not too puffy from the ruffles..but was curious what thoughts were if you own it.
I think it would be so cute with jeans/cropped jeans or longer shorts,etc..


----------



## blueeyedgirl

Has anyone seen the "Wild Imagination" tank in blue at their store? I am in love with it online, but I want to try it on before buying it, especially since the smallest size is small, and I am definitely an extra small girl!


----------



## klj

^ I was there today and didn't come across it...


----------



## Swanky

post a link if you can, I don't know which one that is.


----------



## Swanky

has anyone seen this on sale IN store?
http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...ry=&isProduct=true&isBigImage=&templateType=E

I bought it a week ago not on sale  It's on sale, online.


----------



## Needanotherbag

klj said:


> ^ Did you buy a small?
> I have a hard time with some of their cardi's some are tts and then others are way to big...or way too small.
> Hmmmmm....I'm tempted at that price!
> Thanks
> Yeah...no more grey for you!....and really..no more for me..for that matter!...but I might do it anyway...lol...I can't seem to help it!



I did get a small and it fits perfectly - no pulling across the front at all.


----------



## Needanotherbag

klj said:


> Did you get them?



I just cant decide if I should get them or not!  Should I order my normal size?  I cant remember how FS runs...


----------



## Needanotherbag

klj said:


> I went to the store today and got these sandals...
> http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro/catalog/productdetail.jsp?color=004&navAction=jump&id=040062
> 
> I got this tank in the blue/small..love it!
> http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...true&isProduct=true&isBigImage=&templateType=
> 
> ...and I got this crossbody which I love..its 100 times cuter in person and the leather is sooo soft!
> http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...true&isProduct=true&isBigImage=&templateType=
> 
> I tried on a few other things but nothing really caught my eye..I think there are cuter things online right now and waiting for them to hit the store..



congrats!  LOVE those sandals!


----------



## cookie03

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> has anyone seen this on sale IN store?
> http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...ry=&isProduct=true&isBigImage=&templateType=E
> 
> I bought it a week ago not on sale  It's on sale, online.



hi swanky, i bought the pink one in store on sale. i don't remember seeing any grey ones at that anthro, but maybe there's a chance


----------



## diana

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> has anyone seen this on sale IN store?
> http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...ry=&isProduct=true&isBigImage=&templateType=E
> 
> I bought it a week ago not on sale  It's on sale, online.



Yes, I bought a grey one in store on Tues for the sale price!  You should be able to get a price adjustment within 14 days.


----------



## blueeyedgirl

http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro/catalog/productdetail.jsp?id=18236927&catId=CLOTHES-OUTFITS-OUT8&pushId=CLOTHES-OUTFITS-OUT8&popId=CLOTHES-OUTFITS&navCount=20&navAction=jump&color=049&isProduct=true


This is the "Wild Imagination" top I was asking about. It only comes in small in blue and I really want it, but not sure if its going to be too big.


----------



## klj

Needanotherbag said:


> I just cant decide if I should get them or not!  Should I order my normal size?  I cant remember how FS runs...



If I remember..some of them run differently.
I have these black leather flats:
http://shop.nordstrom.com/S/2976742...arch&keyword=french+sole&origin=searchresults
and reviews I had read said they may run small...I am a 6.5 and ordered a 7 and they fit fine.

I bet the one's yours wanting probably won't stretch much so maybe reg. size?


----------



## ehc2010

Today I got the tic tac toe blouse on sale. It's still expensive at $50, but I couldn't resist its vintage charm!! I love it! Can't wait till the weather gets warm here to wear it!


----------



## Jencine

I tried on a few things at my local Anthro store yesterday, that Pictureshow Dress was so awfully cut! 

I picked up the Red Delicious blouse, which ran large, but was sooo cute! 
http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro/catalog/productdetail.jsp?id=010094&navAction=jump&search=true&parentid=SEARCH_RESULTS

and also a pair of shorts with a tiny anchor print on em, totally cute. I didn't even realize they have pleats until I saw the pic on the website. Fab!
http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro/catalog/productdetail.jsp?subCategoryId=CLOTHES-SHORTS-DRESSY&id=020019&catId=CLOTHES-SHORTS&pushId=CLOTHES-SHORTS&popId=CLOTHES&sortProperties=&navCount=955&navAction=top&fromCategoryPage=true&selectedProductSize=&selectedProductSize1=&color=049&colorName=BLUE%20MOTIF&isSubcategory=true&isProduct=true&isBigImage=&templateType=


----------



## CoachGirl12

CoachGirl12 said:


> Anyone know how this runs?
> 
> http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...ry=&isProduct=true&isBigImage=&templateType=E


I ended up getting this top last night ^^^ fits SO perfect!

As well as this necklace... (which goes w/everything!), I probably will get it in the coral color too cuz it looks so nice!
http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...true&isProduct=true&isBigImage=&templateType=


----------



## Swanky

it's really cute! Is it not heavy? I feel like I'm smothering under big necklaces ush:


----------



## klj

Cute stuff, everyone!
^ I feel the same way with larger necklaces..I which I could get past it because I'd like to wear some of them.


----------



## klj

I purchased this~refracted tieback tank...sooo cute on!
http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...tion=jump&search=true&parentid=SEARCH_RESULTS

This sweater too...in grey. It looks good over the tank too.
http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...true&isProduct=true&isBigImage=&templateType=


----------



## peppamint

*klj*, I love the cardigan!


----------



## CoachGirl12

I just got the necklace and the tube top the other day, and here's a pic of it on... any opinions? I think it looks weird on me now that I paired it all up... what do you gals think?


----------



## ehc2010

^I love that look, *CoachGirl*!


----------



## oscarcat729

^^^ Not loving the necklace... what's it made of?
The tube top is adorable though!


----------



## klj

^^ I like it too!!


----------



## CoachGirl12

ehc2010 said:


> ^I love that look, *CoachGirl*!


Do you like it w/that belt though? I just got the belt and I feel its not the right one... cuz it has a gold clasp on it...?? thoughts?


----------



## CoachGirl12

oscarcat729 said:


> ^^^ Not loving the necklace... what's it made of?
> The tube top is adorable though!


the necklace is this one on anthro...

http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...true&isProduct=true&isBigImage=&templateType=


----------



## CoachGirl12

oscarcat729 said:


> ^^^ Not loving the necklace... what's it made of?
> The tube top is adorable though!


What necklace would you pair it up w/then? LOL


----------



## oscarcat729

CoachGirl12 said:


> the necklace is this one on anthro...
> 
> http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...true&isProduct=true&isBigImage=&templateType=



Hmmm... I'm still not loving it. It just looks to bulky for that outfit, in my opinion.


----------



## CoachGirl12

oscarcat729 said:


> Hmmm... I'm still not loving it. It just looks to bulky for that outfit, in my opinion.


o ok... yeah i don't know, i might return everything all together anyways, i just don't feel any of it looks right on me. thanks for the opinions!


----------



## oscarcat729

CoachGirl12 said:


> What necklace would you pair it up w/then? LOL



Probably a few different, lighter necklaces or a statement necklace like this
(Sorry for the double post!)


----------



## CoachGirl12

oscarcat729 said:


> Probably a few different, lighter necklaces or a statement necklace like this
> (Sorry for the double post!)


Thanks! I think I was having an off day when I went shopping, I think I just wanted to buy something and then I realized that I shouldn't have bought those pieces at all... o well, its all goin back!


----------



## Swanky

some new pieces online. . . 

I dig these:
http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...true&isProduct=true&isBigImage=&templateType=

http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...true&isProduct=true&isBigImage=&templateType=

http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...true&isProduct=true&isBigImage=&templateType=

bought this newbie and LOVE it, lived in it all weekend:
http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...oduct=true&isBigImage=&templateType=templateA
RUNS BIG.


----------



## klj

Love the first one too, *swanky*...
I've been eyeing that cardi....is it really long..and is the back shorter than the front..I can't tell..I want the grey one of course..lol..which did you get?


----------



## Needanotherbag

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> some new pieces online. . .
> 
> I dig these:
> http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...true&isProduct=true&isBigImage=&templateType=
> 
> http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...true&isProduct=true&isBigImage=&templateType=
> 
> http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...true&isProduct=true&isBigImage=&templateType=
> 
> bought this newbie and LOVE it, lived in it all weekend:
> http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...oduct=true&isBigImage=&templateType=templateA
> RUNS BIG.




I JUSTsaw that cardi on a girl today in starbucks!  I was admiring it but she was too far in front of me in line to ask where it was from.  And of course, it was grey and so I immediately fell in love with it.  Why am I so scared of color???!!!


----------



## Needanotherbag

I'm liking this card in PINK!  but, are those flowers on front in an odd spot for those with larger chests?  I'm pretty scared of flowers placed anywhere near my chest for fear of looking like I've "blossomed" LOL

http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...oduct=true&isBigImage=&templateType=templateA


----------



## Swanky

Needanotherbag said:


> I'm liking this card in PINK!  but, are those flowers on front in an odd spot for those with larger chests?  I'm pretty scared of flowers placed anywhere near my chest for fear of looking like I've "blossomed" LOL
> 
> http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...oduct=true&isBigImage=&templateType=templateA



I'm a 36DD and loved that on 
I don't/can't button anything though so maybe that's why I liked it{?}


----------



## Needanotherbag

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I'm a 36DD and loved that on
> I don't/can't button anything though so maybe that's why I liked it{?}



Excellent - I have a date tomorrow with my shopping buddy to go to Anthro, I may need to come home with it.


----------



## klj

Needanotherbag said:


> I JUSTsaw that cardi on a girl today in starbucks!  I was admiring it but she was too far in front of me in line to ask where it was from.  And of course, it was grey and so I immediately fell in love with it. * Why am I so scared of color*???!!!




Nah...grey is versatile...that's what I keep telling myself..
I do like the other one your talking about in the coral/red color but was also wondering on the placement of the flowers..I think because of the review online.
Let me know which one you get..I don't think either of them are in my store yet to try.


----------



## Swanky

the coral one was in one of our stores 2 weeks ago.  I didn't choose it but the SA added to my room when I wasn't looking 
I'll try the other one back on in a bit and try and post a pic.


----------



## ozmodiar

I was excited to find the same COH jean leggings on sale at Anthro that I'd just gotten a few days before at a dept store thinking I'd never see them with a bigger discount. Yay!

I also bought this tunic, but I'm kind of iffy on the color. What do you guys think?








I really liked this dress, but unfortunately it was way too big on me. 







I also tried this skirt which was cute, but a little shorter than I want.


----------



## blueeyedgirl

I just bought this dress-- I LOVE it!

http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro/catalog/productdetail.jsp?subCategoryId=CLOTHES-DRESSES&id=033011&catId=CLOTHES-DRESSES&pushId=CLOTHES-DRESSES&popId=CLOTHES&sortProperties=price&navCount=55&navAction=top&fromCategoryPage=true&selectedProductSize=&selectedProductSize1=&color=005&colorName=DARK%20GREY&isSubcategory=true&isProduct=true&isBigImage=&templateType=


----------



## pghandbag

Oh I love anthropologie! I am excited to go through this thread and see photos. My current most heavily rotated Anthro buy is the Two Paths Trench.


----------



## klj

Needanotherbag said:


> Excellent - I have a date tomorrow with my shopping buddy to go to Anthro, I may need to come home with it.



Have fun!


----------



## Swanky

klj said:


> Love the first one too, *swanky*...
> I've been eyeing that cardi....is it really long..and is the back shorter than the front..I can't tell..I want the grey one of course..lol..which did you get?


I got it in cream/oatmeal.  Yes the back is a teeny bit shorter, but the cut/shape sort of makes it that way.  Here's some quick pics, sorry, I don't really have a good full length mirror other than the one on DH's side of the closet. 
Hair fresh out of a bun and still in gym clothes! :shame:
HTH!


----------



## klj

^ REALLY cute!! Thanks for posting..


----------



## Swanky

you're welcome - that's a small, I never wear a small on top.  If you order it, size down.


----------



## seattleista

CoachGirl12 said:


> o ok... yeah i don't know, i might return everything all together anyways, i just don't feel any of it looks right on me. thanks for the opinions!



Nooooo!  The top looks great on you!  I like the necklace too, just maybe not with that top.


----------



## Needanotherbag

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I got it in cream/oatmeal.  Yes the back is a teeny bit shorter, but the cut/shape sort of makes it that way.  Here's some quick pics, sorry, I don't really have a good full length mirror other than the one on DH's side of the closet.
> Hair fresh out of a bun and still in gym clothes! :shame:
> HTH!



This is so cute on you!  Going to try it on today...


----------



## Needanotherbag

klj said:


> Have fun!



Thanks! I'm hoping those cargos you found are in  store today - I really want to see how they fit on me.


----------



## Needanotherbag

Where is everyone? Anyone pick up anything new?


----------



## Swanky

where is TX !?!?!


----------



## klj

^I know she's been gone for along time.
I got this today....in grey..lol...I want it in white too but the stores don't have it and they only have medium online...boooo..its soooo cute and fits perfectly..has a shape to it.
http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...true&isProduct=true&isBigImage=&templateType=

*nab*...did you get anything when you went the other day??


----------



## Swanky

Oooh, I like that! I have a similar one in white that has proved to be SOOO practical this Spring already 

http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...roduct=true&currentCategory=CLOTHES-KNITSTEES


----------



## klj

^^ Oh I love the Splendid one too!!...unfortunately its too long for me..doesn't look good on me.
Its very pretty though.
I hope they get this the other in because I will wear the heck out of it too. Its just the right length...fingers crossed for more**


----------



## Needanotherbag

klj said:


> ^I know she's been gone for along time.
> I got this today....in grey..lol...I want it in white too but the stores don't have it and they only have medium online...boooo..its soooo cute and fits perfectly..has a shape to it.
> http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...true&isProduct=true&isBigImage=&templateType=
> 
> *nab*...did you get anything when you went the other day??



Oh thats so pretty!

Yeah...I did do someshopping...got a pair of James Jeans Leggins on a great sale, then these cargos in beige which are so cute on

http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...tion=jump&search=true&parentid=SEARCH_RESULTS

and then this cardi which Swanky modeled
http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...tion=jump&search=true&parentid=SEARCH_RESULTS
 which I got in grey (hangs head in shame) but the grey was just so pretty, and it is more taupe than grey...so I talked myself into it.

Tried that Oleander sweater with the blossoms on the front - nooooo go for me - it fit so odd it made my bust look ginormous!


----------



## Needanotherbag

And I agree, havent seen TxGlam in a looooong time!


----------



## klj

I love everything you got! The cargo's look really, really cute
I tried that Oleander sweater today in the cream/white..it fit different than I thought it would...not really very long and just different...I didn't get it either. I went for the small..tried the med..for the heck of it..and it was too big so I gave up..


----------



## fieryfashionist

*Swanky*, it looks awesome on you!!  

*ozmodiar* - Ohhhh, I tried that skirt on yesterday in the olive green and I just couldn't get it to look good on me haha.   That tunic looks great on you... the colors are just okay IMO... I guess I'd prefer a different color palette, to be honest... but it'd be great with your jeggings (I LOVE COH jeggings!!!) and neutral shoes!


----------



## fieryfashionist

I know this is ridiculous haha (and I've fully accepted it), but I bought the Plaza cardi in charcoal grey (have the black and cream)!  Hell, I still want the light grey!  This is one of my favorite pieces ever!! 






Bought this pretty headband... I have a bit of a headband obsession and the pale pink/black is so dreamy!


----------



## CoachGirl12

seattleista said:


> Nooooo!  The top looks great on you!  I like the necklace too, just maybe not with that top.


haha thanks hun! i did decide to keep the top since i kept the cardigan... i actually like the necklace with it, so i still may wear it together


----------



## Swanky

Thanks Minal!

Love that sweater on you - I love hair accessories too, that headband is gorj!


----------



## lil_peanut

I was a bad girl today, I played hooky to go have lunch with my mom and then shop!
My nearest Anthro is an hour away from me and only 10 mins away from my mom, so before our date, I shopped!! 

I got:

Blooming Lattice Cardigan in green, SO flattering, I can't wait to wear it!
http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro/catalog/productdetail.jsp?id=010071&catId=CLOTHES-SWEATERS&pushId=CLOTHES-SWEATERS&popId=CLOTHES-SWEATERS&sortProperties=&navCount=545&navAction=top&fromCategoryPage=true&selectedProductSize=&selectedProductSize1=&color=030&colorName=GREEN&isProduct=true&isBigImage=&templateType=&subCategoryId=CLOTHES-SWEATERS-CARDIGANS

Curated Tee in red. I almost didn't try this on, but glad I did!
http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro/catalog/productdetail.jsp?id=913946&catId=CLOTHES-KNITSTEES&pushId=CLOTHES-KNITSTEES&popId=CLOTHES-KNITSTEES&sortProperties=&navCount=195&navAction=top&fromCategoryPage=true&selectedProductSize=&selectedProductSize1=&color=060&colorName=RED&isProduct=true&isBigImage=&templateType=&subCategoryId=CLOTHES-KNITSTEES-STRIPE

A pair of the grey James Jeans jeggings for $50.00!! It's no longer on the site. 
I wanted to get more, but ran out of time. I took a ton into the room, heh. 
Back to buying more online...


----------



## ilvoelv

Swanky I picked up the gray cardigan from anthro and OMG I too lived in it the the past 2 days!! It is sooo comfy!


----------



## YaYa3

just returned from dallas and shopped at three anthropologies:  southlake, highland park, and north park.  my favorite by far was the highland park store.  they were so helpful there and it's open and light.  *swanky,* i looked for you, but i didn't really know who i was looking for!  

bought this in pink (really more of a red) and white:

http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...oduct=true&isBigImage=&templateType=templateA

and this top:

http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...true&isProduct=true&isBigImage=&templateType=

tried on lots of other stuff, but hated it all.  i wasn't really in the best mood to shop, but it was wonderful being in an actual anthropologie!


----------



## ivy1026

Bought this today....


----------



## klj

YaYa3 said:


> just returned from dallas and shopped at three anthropologies:  southlake, highland park, and north park.  my favorite by far was the highland park store.  they were so helpful there and it's open and light.  *swanky,* i looked for you, but i didn't really know who i was looking for!
> 
> bought this in pink (really more of a red) and white:
> 
> http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...oduct=true&isBigImage=&templateType=templateA
> 
> and this top:
> 
> http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...true&isProduct=true&isBigImage=&templateType=
> 
> tried on lots of other stuff, but hated it all.  i wasn't really in the best mood to shop, but it was wonderful being in an actual anthropologie!



Love what you got!!
I have the bouquet of stripes shirt in the grey with red..and I love it ...wear it all the time..


----------



## Swanky

you should've PMd me! I live 2 mins from the SL store!

I tried that cardi on at HPV, I like the store but have trouble breaking up the SA's chatfests to get any help in there 




YaYa3 said:


> just returned from dallas and shopped at three anthropologies:  southlake, highland park, and north park.  my favorite by far was the highland park store.  they were so helpful there and it's open and light.  *swanky,* i looked for you, but i didn't really know who i was looking for!
> 
> bought this in pink (really more of a red) and white:
> 
> http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...oduct=true&isBigImage=&templateType=templateA
> 
> and this top:
> 
> http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...true&isProduct=true&isBigImage=&templateType=
> 
> tried on lots of other stuff, but hated it all.  i wasn't really in the best mood to shop, but it was wonderful being in an actual anthropologie!





ivy1026 said:


> Bought this today....



I love this tank . . . not sure why I don't have it yet


----------



## YaYa3

next time i'm there, i'll definitely PM you.  my nephew lives in n. richland hills and has a store in SL.  do you ever go in the 'life is good' store? that's his and his wife's.  i buy much too much in there!

*ugh,* i messed up the quote.  *swanky,* this is for you!


----------



## DC-Cutie

I've crossed over to the Anthro-side....   I have tons of stuff for my home from Anthro and a few necklaces, but never any clothes.  Until now:

May I present, Two Paths Trench   I love it, it's perfect.


----------



## Swanky

YaYa3 said:


> next time i'm there, i'll definitely PM you.  my nephew lives in n. richland hills and has a store in SL.  do you ever go in the 'life is good' store? that's his and his wife's.  i buy much too much in there!
> 
> *ugh,* i messed up the quote.  *swanky,* this is for you!




Yes, of course I know that store   Kewl!



DC-Cutie said:


> I've crossed over to the Anthro-side....   I have tons of stuff for my home from Anthro and a few necklaces, but never any clothes.  Until now:
> 
> May I present, Two Paths Trench   I love it, it's perfect.



Yippee! New blood, LOL!  That trench is awesome


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

*DC-Cutie* - That trench is beautiful!!! Do you have any modeling pics?


----------



## DC-Cutie

WhitleyGilbert said:


> *DC-Cutie* - That trench is beautiful!!! Do you have any modeling pics?



I'm sitting under the dryer w/rollers at the moment.  I'll post some this evening or tomorrow...


----------



## Needanotherbag

DC - that coat is so fabulous,   i have tried it on so many times and love it every time.  I wish I needed a trench...


----------



## fayden

pretty good sale today!  i ordered a sweater, a necklace and jeans!


----------



## vhdos

Yay!  Just got my 15% off total purchase that is valid any day in the month of my birthday (May).  Now, what to buy?.....


----------



## klj

Got mine too...for May.


----------



## Swanky

Found some cute new arrivals today, brought this home in a color not online , it's a deep cream base w/ rich red flowers:
http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...true&isProduct=true&isBigImage=&templateType=

and this "Carefully Cultivated" tank in navy:
http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...t=true&isBigImage=true&templateType=templateA

tried this in black/grey and loved it but didn't have my size http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...true&isProduct=true&isBigImage=&templateType=

didn't see this yet:
http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...oduct=true&isBigImage=&templateType=templateA


----------



## fieryfashionist

^Ooooooh, they are so pretty!! 

*DC*, I love that trench ... have it too!


----------



## Needanotherbag

Has anyone seen/ tried the Safflower Tank?  I've got to have it and its not in my store, but I LOVE that brand!


----------



## lulu3955

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> and this "Carefully Cultivated" tank in navy:
> http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...t=true&isBigImage=true&templateType=templateA
> http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...oduct=true&isBigImage=&templateType=templateA



OHHH! I love this one *swanky*! Question: Are the underarms cut low in this style? I just hate when people can see my bra.


----------



## lil_peanut

That trench is to die for!!
Swanky, awesome choice on the "Carefully Cultivated" tank, I'm waiting for that bad boy to go on sale. 

I worked from home today so I could shop online without being seen!
Got these:

Reversible Seamless Tank in white and pearl:
http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro/catalog/productdetail.jsp?color=whi&navAction=jump&id=853345

Cropped Image Cardigan 
http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro/catalog/productdetail.jsp?color=011&navAction=jump&id=013169


Honey From The Bees Cardigan in red:
http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro/catalog/productdetail.jsp?color=069&navAction=jump&id=013170

Atlantis Adornment Tank in green:
http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro/catalog/productdetail.jsp?color=038&navAction=jump&id=013071


----------



## seattleista

DC-Cutie said:


> I've crossed over to the Anthro-side....   I have tons of stuff for my home from Anthro and a few necklaces, but never any clothes.  Until now:
> 
> May I present, Two Paths Trench   I love it, it's perfect.



If you just bought that coat go get a price adjustment, it went 1/2 off today!  I have it too and I love it.


----------



## lavendartea

i love the atlantis top! so cute & grabbed it today on sale!

i tried on the coil flower tank in xs and it was way too big for me  just fyi for petite girls


----------



## lavendartea

swanky mama do you mean this top?


----------



## Cloud5

vhdos said:


> Yay!  Just got my 15% off total purchase that is valid any day in the month of my birthday (May).  Now, what to buy?.....



May I ask how do you get this?


----------



## cheburashka

Cloud5 said:


> May I ask how do you get this?


 
From my understanding it's a one-a-year coupon for your birthday that you get once you sign up for an Anthro card.


----------



## cheburashka

Swanky, congrats on your new purchases ! 

The flower top is beautiful !


----------



## Cloud5

cheburashka said:


> From my understanding it's a one-a-year coupon for your birthday that you get once you sign up for an Anthro card.



 Thank you!  I actually have an Anthro card but I don't remember receiving a birthday coupon.  But now that I know I will ask if I don't receive one.  I love Anthropologie!

I also love the flower top!  The yellow one will be my next purchase!


----------



## DC-Cutie

seattleista said:


> If you just bought that coat go get a price adjustment, it went 1/2 off today! I have it too and I love it.


 
WHAT????  Yes, I just got it on Thursday.  

You are a sweetheart, thanks for letting me know


----------



## CoachGirl12

The free shipping, that was only good in the month of April, right? I see some stuff I need to have! LOL


----------



## DC-Cutie

Well, *Swanky and the rest of the Anthro-holicis*, thank you very much for lightening my wallet.  I have a load of cardigans and dresses sitting in my cart.

I've always liked looking at Anthro pieces, but thought the prints were too much for me.  until I actually started trying them on and looking at how bloggers wore various pieces.  Boy was I ever wrong.  I see so much that I want now!!!


----------



## Swanky

lavendartea said:


> swanky mama do you mean this top?



yes! It's so gorgeous on!  I couldn't find it online ush:


----------



## seattleista

CoachGirl12 said:


> The free shipping, that was only good in the month of April, right? I see some stuff I need to have! LOL



I think it was March that they had free shipping.  If you order from a store because they don't have your size in stock they will usually waive shipping.


----------



## seattleista

DC-Cutie said:


> WHAT????  Yes, I just got it on Thursday.
> 
> You are a sweetheart, thanks for letting me know



You're very welcome.  You have 14 days from the purchase date to get the PA.


----------



## CoachGirl12

seattleista said:


> I think it was March that they had free shipping.  If you order from a store because they don't have your size in stock they will usually waive shipping.


Thanks hun!


----------



## klj

I wish Anthro would get more everyday casual summer dresses in.....I'm patiently waiting..


----------



## banoffia2

I just received an order from Antro.  Here's my review.

Zinnia Chemise:  Love it!!!  It's very flattering and really comfortable.  It's almost cute enough to wear as a sundress!  

Petal Tart Cardigan: I thought it looked cute on the model in the catalog and I had high hopes for this.  BUT.... it looked horrible on me.  The neckline was too open and the pattern just looked frumpy.  


Oscillating Folds Blouse:  I ordered two sizes in this as I'd read in the reviews that this blouse ran big.  It does.  I am normally a size 2 or 4 in blouses as I have a broad back/shoulders, and the size 0 fit perfectly.  The blouse is gorgeous, but the Taupe color basically matches my skin and does nothing for me.  I wish this blouse came in more colors.


Beribboned Buds Cardi:  I got this in the pink and love it.  I heard it ran small in the arms, so I sized up to a small and it's perferct.

Dandelion Wish Dress: Beautiful dress.  The length is perfect on me (about an inch about the knee) and I'm 5'2", so I imagine it would be really short on a tall person.


----------



## cookie03

klj said:


> I wish Anthro would get more everyday casual summer dresses in.....I'm patiently waiting..



ooh yes me too! along with cotton skirts


----------



## sharbear508

I made my very first Anthropologie purchase! I got the Baraschi vanilla bean blouse on sale. It's so pretty - love it!


----------



## Swanky

Please post links next time! I can't be the only one who doesn't know these pieces by their names ush:




banoffia2 said:


> I just received an order from Antro.  Here's my review.
> 
> Zinnia Chemise:  Love it!!!  It's very flattering and really comfortable.  It's almost cute enough to wear as a sundress!
> 
> Petal Tart Cardigan: I thought it looked cute on the model in the catalog and I had high hopes for this.  BUT.... it looked horrible on me.  The neckline was too open and the pattern just looked frumpy.
> 
> 
> Oscillating Folds Blouse:  I ordered two sizes in this as I'd read in the reviews that this blouse ran big.  It does.  I am normally a size 2 or 4 in blouses as I have a broad back/shoulders, and the size 0 fit perfectly.  The blouse is gorgeous, but the Taupe color basically matches my skin and does nothing for me.  I wish this blouse came in more colors.
> 
> 
> Beribboned Buds Cardi:  I got this in the pink and love it.  I heard it ran small in the arms, so I sized up to a small and it's perferct.
> 
> Dandelion Wish Dress: Beautiful dress.  The length is perfect on me (about an inch about the knee) and I'm 5'2", so I imagine it would be really short on a tall person.


----------



## ivy1026

sharbear508 said:


> I made my very first Anthropologie purchase! I got the Baraschi vanilla bean blouse on sale. It's so pretty - love it!
> 
> View attachment 1095542



It's pretty.  You will be addicted to their stuff....


----------



## Lulette

Yesterday I bought the "Two Paths" tiered trench coat on sale ($99 from $188), and the "Blacklight Blouse" polka dot bustier/blouse. Both pieces are amazing. The coat is stunning on, I sized down to a 2 and I generally wear a 4 in outerwear. The bustier is super cute as well, bought it in a size 6 to fit my bust, the waist is a bit big but it comes with a removable green sash, so I can adjust it. I am really pleased with both purchases.


----------



## klj

ivy1026 said:


> It's pretty.  You will be addicted to their stuff....





sharbear508 said:


> I made my very first Anthropologie purchase! I got the Baraschi vanilla bean blouse on sale. It's so pretty - love it!
> 
> View attachment 1095542



Really cute!


----------



## miss_ritz

I'm so glad I found this thread because I just found the all-time cutest cardigan the "plaza"  
http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro/catalog/productdetail.jsp?id=913386&parentid=BAYNOTE&tabStyle=Info
Unfortunately it's sold out in my size & colour I want and I get really upset if I don't get what I want!  Does anyone know of any stores that still carry this in dark grey XS? 
If fieryfashionist sees this I know you have a bajillion colours in this sweater which one do you prefer the most? I mean they all look cute but I fell in love with the grey one....!


----------



## sammieee

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Found some cute new arrivals today, brought this home in a color not online , it's a deep cream base w/ rich red flowers:
> http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...true&isProduct=true&isBigImage=&templateType=
> 
> and this "Carefully Cultivated" tank in navy:
> http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...t=true&isBigImage=true&templateType=templateA
> 
> tried this in black/grey and loved it but didn't have my size http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...true&isProduct=true&isBigImage=&templateType=
> 
> didn't see this yet:
> http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...oduct=true&isBigImage=&templateType=templateA



Ack, I passed on the Carefully Cultivated tank when I was at my Anthro today because I thought it looked like a dark purple on the mannequin??  Am I colorblind?  They had it styled with this cardi (http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...true&isProduct=true&isBigImage=&templateType=) left open, which looked very nice aside from that I thought the tank was purple  >_<

Swanky, have to thank you for modeling the Shadowsleeve Cardi!  I went out and bought it in grey the same day:







I'm searching for yellow now but haven't seen it in stores yet.  My mother is a "jerk" and bought this cardi in 3 colors and said she won't let me borrow any of them since I live almost 2 hours away from her haha!


----------



## blueeyedgirl

I've been so bummed out by my local Anthro lately! They don't seem to be getting anything that I love in. My birthday is this Saturday, so I have one of those coupons for 15% off, and I can't seem to find enough stuff I want to use it!


----------



## TxGlam

blueeyedgirl said:


> I've been so bummed out by my local Anthro lately! They don't seem to be getting anything that I love in. My birthday is this Saturday, so I have one of those coupons for 15% off, and I can't seem to find enough stuff I want to use it!



If you can't find anything to buy, at least get a candle, some of anthros candles smell amazing!


----------



## Swanky

look who's here!!!!!!! 


Yeah, the carefully cultivated is definitely a dark blue, not a purple/eggplant color.  Must've been the lighting{?}
Glad you love the cardi, PERFECT weight for this time of year.  I wore mine today!


----------



## TxGlam

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> look who's here!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Yeah, the carefully cultivated is definitely a dark blue, not a purple/eggplant color.  Must've been the lighting{?}
> Glad you love the cardi, PERFECT weight for this time of year.  I wore mine today!



Hiii!

There are finally some new arrival items online worth checking out... must stop by anthro tomorrow!


----------



## Swanky

I may drag one of my twins in too . . . getting embarrassing though because now when I walk in they say "hey A____!!!" :shame:


----------



## TxGlam

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I may drag one of my twins in too . . . getting embarrassing though because now when I walk in they say "hey A____!!!" :shame:



LOL, I have the same issue at WB and NP. One of the girls from WB is at SL now and she's a sweetie..short haired blonde, thin...??

(OT - did u get my tweet?)


----------



## Swanky

I've noticed 2-3 "new" girls, I'll pay more attention!

Just looked at twitter, no I have XM, but not HD.


What is HD? LOL!


----------



## TxGlam

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I've noticed 2-3 "new" girls, I'll pay more attention!
> 
> Just looked at twitter, no I have XM, but not HD.
> 
> 
> What is HD? LOL!



I may stop by SL store on TH before heading to DFW, last week they were hosting a "Baylor" something night & it was LV overload inside there! 

HAHA, it's hybrid digital or high definition (as some say) radio and  I hate it so far. I just picked up my new car on Friday and the only thing I'm not happy about is the radio. Mainly b/c it won't pick up the signal of my fave station  Wish I had XM!


----------



## DC-Cutie

*sammieee *- I love the cardi, looks nice on you.  Is your necklace from Anthro, too?


----------



## fieryfashionist

Hi!  Haha, I see your shout out!   Hmmm, it's probably a toss up between the charcoal grey and the cream!   I'll get more wear out of the cream now (in theory), but since it's freezing here this week, I've been wearing my charcoal grey one a lot!  You should check out ebay for the charcoal grey! 



miss_ritz said:


> I'm so glad I found this thread because I just found the all-time cutest cardigan the "plaza"
> http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro....jsp?id=913386&parentid=BAYNOTE&tabStyle=Info
> Unfortunately it's sold out in my size & colour I want and I get really upset if I don't get what I want!  Does anyone know of any stores that still carry this in dark grey XS?
> If fieryfashionist sees this I know you have a bajillion colours in this sweater which one do you prefer the most? I mean they all look cute but I fell in love with the grey one....!


----------



## Needanotherbag

Hey TxGlam!  Welcome back, we've missed you!


----------



## missbanff

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I may drag one of my twins in too . . . getting embarrassing though because now when I walk in they say "hey A____!!!" :shame:


 
Ok......

I'm picturing a "Cheers" moment (in a retail setting) here-- "Nooorrrrrrrrrm!"


----------



## sammieee

DC-Cutie said:


> *sammieee *- I love the cardi, looks nice on you.  Is your necklace from Anthro, too?



Thanks DC-Cutie!  You must try this cardi on the next time you shop at Anthro, it just drapes so nicely!  Usually cardis like that tend to hang awkwardly on me, but this one seems to curve in a bit on me and just drapes beautifully.  I had a lot of girls ask me where I got the cardi when I wore it to the mall on Saturday morning.

Yep, necklace is also from Anthro...can't remember the name of it, but I remember I waited for it to be marked down before I bought it.


----------



## DC-Cutie

sammieee said:


> Thanks DC-Cutie!  You must try this cardi on the next time you shop at Anthro, it just drapes so nicely!  Usually cardis like that tend to hang awkwardly on me, but this one seems to curve in a bit on me and just drapes beautifully.  I had a lot of girls ask me where I got the cardi when I wore it to the mall on Saturday morning.
> 
> Yep, necklace is also from Anthro...can't remember the name of it, but I remember I waited for it to be marked down before I bought it.



thanks.. I remember seeing the necklace on someone's blog and now you, must be a pretty HOT item.  I'll have to keep my eye out for it.

and I'm one step ahead of you, I ordered the cardi


----------



## dreachick2384

I'm always cold, not to mention air conditioning. Do you guys wear cardis in the summer? I usually do blazers, but I was thinking this one in the blues: http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro/catalog/productdetail.jsp?color=049&navAction=jump&id=013270


----------



## DC-Cutie

do you guys ever find pieces from Anthro cheaper, like at other retailers?


----------



## Swanky

missbanff said:


> Ok......
> 
> I'm picturing a "Cheers" moment (in a retail setting) here-- "Nooorrrrrrrrrm!"


not that bad yet . . . I'll die if it gets that bad! 




DC-Cutie said:


> do you guys ever find pieces from Anthro cheaper, like at other retailers?




A lot of Anthro pieces are by their own "house brands", but NM carries Leifsdotter now and a dept store carries a knock off cardi or 2.


----------



## shop_459

Has anyone tried the bordurette tank.I don't have any anthro where I live neither do I own any tops from them but I wear a small in most brands and was thinking of ordering that size.does it look good in person? I want to get it in brown..very confused wheather I should get it or not..


----------



## shop_459

shop_459 said:


> Has anyone tried the bordurette tank.I don't have any anthro where I live neither do I own any tops from them but I wear a small in most brands and was thinking of ordering that size.does it look good in person? I want to get it in brown..very confused wheather I should get it or not..


here's the link http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...ry=&isProduct=true&isBigImage=&templateType=E


----------



## samhainophobia

dreachick2384 said:


> I'm always cold, not to mention air conditioning. Do you guys wear cardis in the summer?


 
Constantly.  Not outside (I'd die of heatstroke), but I always carry one around with me for restaurants and movie theaters and such, and I'd say I wear one to work three or four days out of the week.


----------



## dreachick2384

samhainophobia said:


> Constantly. Not outside (I'd die of heatstroke), but I always carry one around with me for restaurants and movie theaters and such, and I'd say I wear one to work three or four days out of the week.


 

Ok cool, thank you! That's how I feel!


----------



## TxGlam

Needanotherbag said:


> Hey TxGlam!  Welcome back, we've missed you!


Hi there  feels like it's been quite a while since I've posted! I've got some new modeling pics but I'm too lazy to post them right now, go figure!


----------



## ozmodiar

shop_459 said:


> Has anyone tried the bordurette tank.I don't have any anthro where I live neither do I own any tops from them but I wear a small in most brands and was thinking of ordering that size.does it look good in person? I want to get it in brown..very confused wheather I should get it or not..



I thought it was very pretty, but I don't know how it fits because the store didn't have my size. The sequins are a brushed gold color and not super shiny, so the tank is kind of casually blingy where it looks nice dressed up or down.


----------



## shop_459

ozmodiar said:


> I thought it was very pretty, but I don't know how it fits because the store didn't have my size. The sequins are a brushed gold color and not super shiny, so the tank is kind of casually blingy where it looks nice dressed up or down.



Thanx.I'm thinking of getting it in brown.did u see the brown in it? I called one of the stores today and the  sales associate told me to go down a size so I'm thinking of ordering xsmall.


----------



## ms-whitney

haven't really shopped in anthro lately, some older pieces--

blue front twist sweater-robyn, black wrap around sweater-moth, beige top-ella moss

some of their in house brands are awesome in terms of detailing for the price they ask...


----------



## natmk28

shop_459 said:


> here's the link http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...ry=&isProduct=true&isBigImage=&templateType=E




I have it. I like it- I wouldn't have bought it at fully price, but at the sale price I think it was worth it. Its kind of tunicy in fit, but its nice worn alone with skinnies (maybe shorts) or belted. I'm considering tucking into a skirt too, but I'm not 100% on how that will look. I have the beige.


----------



## natmk28

DC-Cutie said:


> do you guys ever find pieces from Anthro cheaper, like at other retailers?



I've found a lot of leifsdottir pieces on sale at other retailers (usually bloomies.)


----------



## Mrs. SR

It's always fun to stop by this thread and see what everyone is buying and wearing. *ms-whitney* thanks for the pictures. I always wondered how the front twist sweater looked on, and I loooove the ella moss beige top on you. So cute.


----------



## DC-Cutie

natmk28 said:


> I've found a lot of leifsdottir pieces on sale at other retailers (usually bloomies.)


 
Thanks Nat.  I actually saw a few leifsdottir on BG.com this morning.  

Any trusted eBay Anthro sellers?


----------



## shop_459

natmk28 said:


> I have it. I like it- I wouldn't have bought it at fully price, but at the sale price I think it was worth it. Its kind of tunicy in fit, but its nice worn alone with skinnies (maybe shorts) or belted. I'm considering tucking into a skirt too, but I'm not 100% on how that will look. I have the beige.



I agree. It looks worth the sale price.I'm hoping it fits well too.was it tts for you.I was told to size down so I ordered an xs.


----------



## sammieee

Picked up the Lean Lines Tunic in the sale section today (http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...ry=&isProduct=true&isBigImage=&templateType=E) and plan on wearing it with a dark pair of skinnies and flats.  Trying to find the Looping Lanes belt in stores so I can figure out what size to get, but neither store I visited had it.

Also debated on the Coil Flower Tank in blue (http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro/catalog/productdetail.jsp?id=013159&parentid=BAYNOTE) or the Homespun Horticultural Tank (http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...mage=&templateType=&tabStyle=Reviews)...ended up taking the Coil Flower Tank home, feels more summery and less formal to me.


----------



## Swanky

sammieee said:


> Picked up the Lean Lines Tunic in the sale section today (http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...ry=&isProduct=true&isBigImage=&templateType=E) and plan on wearing it with a dark pair of skinnies and flats.  Trying to find the Looping Lanes belt in stores so I can figure out what size to get, but neither store I visited had it.
> 
> Also debated on the Coil Flower Tank in blue (http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro/catalog/productdetail.jsp?id=013159&parentid=BAYNOTE) or the Homespun Horticultural Tank (http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...mage=&templateType=&tabStyle=Reviews)...ended up taking the Coil Flower Tank home, feels more summery and less formal to me.



I have the Coil Flower Tank in the oatmeal/red floral and LOVE it!
And I just bought the HOmespun Horticultural Tank today!  And another tank I don't see online.


----------



## sammieee

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I have the Coil Flower Tank in the oatmeal/red floral and LOVE it!
> And I just bought the HOmespun Horticultural Tank today!  And another tank I don't see online.



Aww, wish my store carried more items because they only seem to get 1 or 2 colors of the styles they carry.  Only saw the blue and yellow in that tank.  The store that's about 90 min. away from me seems to get everything!  They had every color in their store last week.

Want to try the Dreamscape Top on whenever it hits stores (http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro/catalog/productdetail.jsp?id=18873315&parentid=BAYNOTE) ... I think it will look bad on me but so curious to see how the draping will look haha.

My next purchase will be the Homespun Horticultural Tank, need to find a pair of black shorts that fit well before I do that though


----------



## natmk28

shop_459 said:


> I agree. It looks worth the sale price.I'm hoping it fits well too.was it tts for you.I was told to size down so I ordered an xs.



I normally wear an xs so sizing down was not an option. I would have found it too short if I sized down, but I have a long torso. its def. wide enough that you could size down one from normal.


----------



## ShoreGrl

I got to go in-store today and try on the items I've been eyeing online.  So many cute tops, if only I was rich! lol

I came home with:

Cattleya Cardigan ( http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro/catalog/productdetail.jsp?subCategoryId=CLOTHES-SWEATERS-CARDIGANS&id=010091&catId=CLOTHES-SWEATERS&pushId=CLOTHES-SWEATERS&popId=CLOTHES&sortProperties=&navCount=115&navAction=top&fromCategoryPage=true&selectedProductSize=&selectedProductSize1=&color=050&colorName=PURPLE&isSubcategory=true&isProduct=true&isBigImage=&templateType=&tabStyle=Info )

The Carefully Cultivated Tank in neutral ( http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro/catalog/productdetail.jsp?id=013237&navAction=jump&parentid=QUICKSHOP )

And the Tecolote Tank in grey ( http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro/catalog/productdetail.jsp?subCategoryId=CLOTHES-KNITSTEES-EMBELLISHED&id=013156&catId=CLOTHES-KNITSTEES&pushId=CLOTHES-KNITSTEES&popId=CLOTHES&sortProperties=&navCount=115&navAction=top&fromCategoryPage=true&selectedProductSize=&selectedProductSize1=&color=010&colorName=WHITE&isSubcategory=true&isProduct=true&isBigImage=&templateType= )

I also tried on the Homespun Horticulture Tank.  That will definitely be my next purchase.


----------



## shop_459

natmk28 said:


> I normally wear an xs so sizing down was not an option. I would have found it too short if I sized down, but I have a long torso. its def. wide enough that you could size down one from normal.



thanks.Now I feel like I ordered the right size.I'll let u know how it fits.I have a short torso.I hate it!Wanna switch? Lol


----------



## Swanky

ShoreGrl said:


> I got to go in-store today and try on the items I've been eyeing online.  So many cute tops, if only I was rich! lol
> 
> I came home with:
> 
> Cattleya Cardigan ( http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro/catalog/productdetail.jsp?subCategoryId=CLOTHES-SWEATERS-CARDIGANS&id=010091&catId=CLOTHES-SWEATERS&pushId=CLOTHES-SWEATERS&popId=CLOTHES&sortProperties=&navCount=115&navAction=top&fromCategoryPage=true&selectedProductSize=&selectedProductSize1=&color=050&colorName=PURPLE&isSubcategory=true&isProduct=true&isBigImage=&templateType=&tabStyle=Info )
> 
> The Carefully Cultivated Tank in neutral ( http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro/catalog/productdetail.jsp?id=013237&navAction=jump&parentid=QUICKSHOP )
> 
> And the Tecolote Tank in grey ( http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro/catalog/productdetail.jsp?subCategoryId=CLOTHES-KNITSTEES-EMBELLISHED&id=013156&catId=CLOTHES-KNITSTEES&pushId=CLOTHES-KNITSTEES&popId=CLOTHES&sortProperties=&navCount=115&navAction=top&fromCategoryPage=true&selectedProductSize=&selectedProductSize1=&color=010&colorName=WHITE&isSubcategory=true&isProduct=true&isBigImage=&templateType= )
> 
> I also tried on the Homespun Horticulture Tank.  That will definitely be my next purchase.




I'm wearing my Carefully Cultivated tank in navy right now!
I bought the Homespun Horticulture tank this week and LOVE it!


----------



## missbanff

^^I think we need more modeling pics from YOU!

Someone has to fill in for Tx. Should be another Texan. (LOL)


----------



## jmakesmyday

I love Anthropologie.  I try to buy only sale things since everything there is a bit expensive and I'm on a budget.  I always head straight for the sale area because I know I'll fall in love with a lot of regular priced items if I look around.  Here are a few of the things I got this week.  There are a few other tops that aren't available online any more.

http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...ry=&isProduct=true&isBigImage=&templateType=E

http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...ry=&isProduct=true&isBigImage=&templateType=E (in yellow)

http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...ry=&isProduct=true&isBigImage=&templateType=E

http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...ry=&isProduct=true&isBigImage=&templateType=E (in grey)


----------



## natmk28

just an fyi- and I don't know if anyone posted about this (and I'm sure most of you already know) but for those unaware- HUGE sale happening tomorrow!!


----------



## ShoreGrl

natmk28 said:


> just an fyi- and I don't know if anyone posted about this (and I'm sure most of you already know) but for those unaware- HUGE sale happening tomorrow!!


 
Nooo! I just spent over $200 there on Saturday! UGH!  Will it be online too or instore only?


----------



## Mrs. SR

natmk28 said:


> just an fyi- and I don't know if anyone posted about this (and I'm sure most of you already know) but for those unaware- HUGE sale happening tomorrow!!




Good to know... thank you.


----------



## jav821

natmk28 said:


> just an fyi- and I don't know if anyone posted about this (and I'm sure most of you already know) but for those unaware- HUGE sale happening tomorrow!!


 

Hi, both store and online? tia


----------



## natmk28

ShoreGrl said:


> Nooo! I just spent over $200 there on Saturday! UGH!  Will it be online too or instore only?



if anything you got goes on sale you can totally get a price adjustment!

also- both online and in store.


----------



## pink214

How much does the sale stuff usually run because I've never been there before but thinking of going tomorrow.


----------



## ozmodiar

Sale stuff is usually 40ish to 50% off. The best is finding something great in the store at second cut - that's probably another 50% off the first cut price.


I got these on sale tonight:

Glimpse of Paradise Tank

Hep Posies Tunic

Spilling Ruffles Cardigan in lilac

Silver Lining Dress

I'll probably check out the sale racks at a different store tomorrow!


----------



## kelbell35

Has anyone tried on the Peeking Lace Blazer?  I heard you should size up, but I'm not sure what size I would take in it.


----------



## TxGlam

kelbell35 said:


> Has anyone tried on the Peeking Lace Blazer?  I heard you should size up, but I'm not sure what size I would take in it.



Def size up, I sized up one size and it fit perfect ( I like my blazer fitted as I don't usually button them)

Be sure to check out Anthroholics blog for tomorrow sale items!


----------



## natmk28

kelbell35 said:


> Has anyone tried on the Peeking Lace Blazer?  I heard you should size up, but I'm not sure what size I would take in it.



I just ordered 2msizes myself. i tried the zero in store (my normal size) I could button but I looked like a fool. I think the 2 will be fine, but got the 4 as well just in case and ill just return the one that doesnt work.


----------



## kelbell35

Thanks, TxGlam and natmk28 

I ended up ordering one size up - hopefully it fits!


----------



## DC-Cutie

does Anthro ship from one store to another for customer pick up?


----------



## lastpurse

They will ship from another store to your house for free!


----------



## ShoreGrl

I just got back from my store...kind of a bust for me.  I tried on a bunch of stuff that looked cute but just didn't work on me.  Of course I fell in love with a ton of new arrivals that were full-price. 

I did end of getting a pair of AG jeggings for $60 and these shorts in the anchor print (in my store they were marked down to $50)

http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro/catalog/productdetail.jsp?subCategoryId=CLOTHES-SHORTS-DRESSY&id=020019&catId=CLOTHES-SHORTS&pushId=CLOTHES-SHORTS&popId=CLOTHES&sortProperties=&navCount=90&navAction=top&fromCategoryPage=true&selectedProductSize=&selectedProductSize1=&color=038&colorName=GREEN MOTIF&isSubcategory=true&isProduct=true&isBigImage=&templateType=


----------



## lastpurse

Got some stuff from the online sale:

Roots and Wings Tunic in Navy:http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...true&isBigImage=&templateType=E&tabStyle=Info

Plaza Cardigan in Grey:
http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...tion=jump&search=true&parentid=SEARCH_RESULTS

Dots and Denim Romper (I figure it's a great deal as I split the cost at $40 for the top and $40 for the pants..):
http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...ry=&isProduct=true&isBigImage=&templateType=E

and Paperpetals Tee:
http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...ry=&isProduct=true&isBigImage=&templateType=E


----------



## DC-Cutie

lastpurse said:


> They will ship from another store to your house for free!


 
yes, I know that.  I said store...

but, I got my answer already


----------



## Alice1979

I got a couple of tops over the weekend and wore one of them yesterday. I got so many compliments. Here's a pic:


----------



## surlygirl

^^^ super cute, *Alice*! I love it.


----------



## ShoreGrl

^^^That top is so cute!


----------



## TxGlam

Alice1979 said:


> I got a couple of tops over the weekend and wore one of them yesterday. I got so many compliments. Here's a pic:


Very cute! I believe this went on sale today, hope you have your receipt for a PA


----------



## TxGlam

missbanff said:


> ^^I think we need more modeling pics from YOU!
> 
> Someone has to fill in for Tx. Should be another Texan. (LOL)



Yes please Swanky, take over for my lack of contribution lately....I still haven't posted pics from last week, yikes!


----------



## Liya

Had a great time at the sale today!


----------



## Bagluvvahh

i always lurk inside Anthro before, but now, i decided to really take a look and wow, i've been missing a lot! i love the clothes  i went to the sale today and went crazyalthough it's a little bit out of my budget but they have cute pieces in there, i'm a new fan. i bought a dress, 2 tops ( i will exchange the size of the other 1) and the other day, i bought another top for full price ( it's not on sale though)


----------



## DC-Cutie

very cute top, *Alice*..


----------



## Alice1979

Thank you *surly*, *ShoreGrl*, *Tx*, and *DC*.



TxGlam said:


> Very cute! I believe this went on sale today, hope you have your receipt for a PA



 I can get a PA? That's great. Thank you for letting me know, I really need to shop at Anthro more often


----------



## Dabyachunv

OMG= Style number & price PLEASE!   GORGE


Alice1979 said:


> I got a couple of tops over the weekend and wore one of them yesterday. I got so many compliments. Here's a pic:


----------



## TxGlam

Alice1979 said:


> Thank you *surly*, *ShoreGrl*, *Tx*, and *DC*.
> 
> 
> 
> I can get a PA? That's great. Thank you for letting me know, I really need to shop at Anthro more often



Yes within 14 days they usually give you a PA


----------



## TxGlam

Dabyachunv said:


> OMG= Style number & price PLEASE!   GORGE






 Circled  Adornments Tank
                    $39.95                           (was $68.00)
                     style #013155


----------



## cookie03

TxGlam said:


> Circled  Adornments Tank
> $39.95                           (was $68.00)
> style #013155



really cute! i just tried calling anthro but they are sold out of it in my size everywhere 

went to my local store yest after work to check out the sale. picked up a bunch of things including the peaking lace blazer.


----------



## Dabyachunv

TxGlam said:


> Circled  Adornments Tank
> $39.95                           (was $68.00)
> style #013155



Thank you!  It's completly sold out ;(


----------



## DC-Cutie

Stopped by Georgetown yesterday and it was super organized, well stocked and hardly any shoppers.  So I got:
Lean Lines Tunic

Bougainvillea Cardigan 

Dots & Denim romper

Next on my 'to get' list:
http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...unt=0&navAction=jump&color=008&isProduct=true


----------



## lavendartea

^weird i saw the circled adornments at my local anthro today


----------



## klj

Does anyone have this top~Window box tank
http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...=true&isBigImage=&templateType=&tabStyle=Info

Or..this one~Bright burning tank...
http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro/catalog/productdetail.jsp?id=013070&parentid=BAYNOTE

I'm curious about the length on both...they look kind of short online.

Thanks!


----------



## cookie03

lavendartea said:


> ^weird i saw the circled adornments at my local anthro today



really? what store is this, if you don't mind me asking? thanks!


----------



## klj

^ The Circled Adornments top was at my store too...didn't check the sizes though.

I didn't buy either of the tops I posted above..the purple one fits strangely in the upper back area(does anyone else find this happening to them with some of anthro's tanks?)..and they didn't have the other one. ...but got the Carefully Cultivated tank in the ivory color....love it!! Great fit...
http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...ue&isBigImage=&templateType=&tabStyle=Reviews


----------



## samhainophobia

I've had a lot of misses at Anthro recently (for their prices, their stuff needs to be blowing my doors off, and it hasn't been), but had a few big hits today:

*Plenty by Tracy Reese Speckled Ink Dress* -- http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro/catalog/productdetail.jsp?subCategoryId=CLOTHES-DRESSES&id=030000&catId=CLOTHES-DRESSES&pushId=CLOTHES-DRESSES&popId=CLOTHES&sortProperties=&navCount=45&navAction=top&fromCategoryPage=true&selectedProductSize=&selectedProductSize1=&color=005&colorName=DARK%20GREY&isSubcategory=true&isProduct=true&isBigImage=&templateType=
LOVE.  Got it at full price (in gray), worth every penny.  I'm going to be wearing this to a friend's wedding in two weeks.  Normally I'd say gray jersey is too casual for a wedding, and I still feel a bit iffy about the material choice, but the style is so incredibly flattering.  Assuming I don't find something I like better between now and then, this is a go -- and even if I do, I'm still keeping the dress.

*Deletta First Flight tee* -- http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro/catalog/productdetail.jsp?subCategoryId=CLOTHES-KNITSTEES-RUFFLED&id=18421016&catId=CLOTHES-KNITSTEES&pushId=CLOTHES-KNITSTEES&popId=CLOTHES&sortProperties=&navCount=305&navAction=top&fromCategoryPage=true&selectedProductSize=&selectedProductSize1=&color=031&colorName=MOSS&isSubcategory=true&isProduct=true&isBigImage=&templateType=
BUY THIS TOP.  Ahem.  lol.  I'd recommend sizing down (I take a medium in almost everything on the planet, and I need a small in this), but holy cow, this is one of the most flattering tops I've ever tried on.  Ever.  Everything about it rocks -- great neckline, great sweeping cut (in at the waist, flared out at the hips -- not quite tunic-y, but would look great with skinny jeans, and made both boobs and waist look great), good length (hit me low on the hips).  Magic.  I'll be exchanging for a small.  The Moss color is lovely -- made my eyes look very green.

*Odille Look-Sharp Tunic* -- http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro/catalog/productdetail.jsp?id=013181&navAction=jump&search=true&parentid=SEARCH_RESULTS
I got it in green.  Surprisingly, super flattering -- the length could have been frump city, but this is shapely and cute.  We have a denim day at work tomorrow, and I'll be wearing this with dark skinnies.

Also, I'd like to encourage anyone who's on the fence about the Rising Vapor dress to check it out.  I bought essentially the same dress from Saks Off Fifth about a month ago, and it's GREAT.  I wouldn't think twice about paying full price for this one, and I almost never buy full-priced Anthro (because I am crotchety and stubborn ).


----------



## TxGlam

cookie03 said:


> really? what store is this, if you don't mind me asking? thanks!



I saw a pink one size small at the Southlake, TX store this afternoon. Only one left!


----------



## cookie03

^ thanks to everyone who posted about the circled adornments tank. it encouraged me to call anthro online again and they were able to track one down for me from a store in CA. yay!


----------



## snibor

Just back with a few new tops.


I don't know how to post links!!!

In the sale section, I bought Ring of Roses Tank for $39.99.  The picture on-line really doesn't do it justice.  It is very flattering.    I got a small and it fits fine. (I'm 5'4 34d)

Tranquil flo Tunic which will look cute with Jeggings or skinny jeans.  I thought it might be bulky but it is not.  Size 6.

I also bought (not on sale but still cheap) Coil Flower Tank in the turqoise color.  Again, the picture on-line really doesn't look nearly as good as it looks in person.  This one I bought a medium. 

I tried on the Dots and Denim Romper which is on sale and frankly on me it was not flattering.  I am just under 5'4 and it was way too long (although I bring most things to a tailor anyway).  It just didn't look good on.  I also tried on a bunch of pants that just didn't look right.

Sorry I don't know how to post links!


----------



## snibor

Oops.  One more thing.  I ended up ordering the peaking lace blazer which I hope fits. (I ordered a 6)  They didn't have it in the store but the manager who helped me was wearing it with dark skinny jeans and it looked so cute!

The reviews say it runs small so I wasn't sure what size to get.   I'm usually a 4/6 in pants so I went with 6.  Anyone else have it?


----------



## DC-Cutie

snibor said:


> Oops. One more thing. I ended up ordering the peaking lace blazer which I hope fits. (I ordered a 6) They didn't have it in the store but the manager who helped me was wearing it with dark skinny jeans and it looked so cute!
> 
> The reviews say it runs small so I wasn't sure what size to get. I'm usually a 4/6 in pants so I went with 6. Anyone else have it?


 
I picked this up last night and went up a size as well.  the 6 fit (surprisingly) but I ended up getting the 8 because I like to layer.


----------



## ozmodiar

samhainophobia said:


> I've had a lot of misses at Anthro recently (for their prices, their stuff needs to be blowing my doors off, and it hasn't been), but had a few big hits today:
> 
> *Plenty by Tracy Reese Speckled Ink Dress* -- http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro/catalog/productdetail.jsp?subCategoryId=CLOTHES-DRESSES&id=030000&catId=CLOTHES-DRESSES&pushId=CLOTHES-DRESSES&popId=CLOTHES&sortProperties=&navCount=45&navAction=top&fromCategoryPage=true&selectedProductSize=&selectedProductSize1=&color=005&colorName=DARK%20GREY&isSubcategory=true&isProduct=true&isBigImage=&templateType=
> LOVE.  Got it at full price (in gray), worth every penny.  I'm going to be wearing this to a friend's wedding in two weeks.  Normally I'd say gray jersey is too casual for a wedding, and I still feel a bit iffy about the material choice, but the style is so incredibly flattering.  Assuming I don't find something I like better between now and then, this is a go -- and even if I do, I'm still keeping the dress.



I love the Speckled Ink Dress! I've been debating whether to buy it in the blue and white. The only problem I have with it is the skirt is a little short in my size. I don't know why there's such a difference in skirt length between sizes. The newer colors seem to be a little longer, but I really love the blue.

Debating the Peeking Lace Blazer as well!

I did get the Beda dress in green. It has great detailing and is very flattering!

I also found a sale Plaza Cardigan in dark pink. I really like it, but but sometimes I think all those ruffles might be a little much on my frame. I'll probably keep it anyway, it's so gorgeous!


----------



## TxGlam

I picked up the ring of roses tank and returned the peeking lace blazer yesterday, wasn't feeling the color combo anymore as it washed me out a little.

I wore the Comets Trail tank for the fOr the first time yesterday and really like it! http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...true&isProduct=true&isBigImage=&templateType=


----------



## snibor

DC-cutie, can I ask how tall you are and approximately how thin?  I'm wondering whether the 6 will be too snug for me and I'm afraid it might sell out.


----------



## sammieee

Just picked up the Graphical Dress in orange ... so pretty for summer (http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...true&isProduct=true&isBigImage=&templateType=)

Has anyone tried on the Mandore Tank??  It looked like a somewhat fitted tank for summer, but I tried it on and it looked like a giant box on me from the side  >_<  sometimes I wish my boobs were one cup size smaller haha.


----------



## DC-Cutie

snibor said:


> DC-cutie, can I ask how tall you are and approximately how thin?  I'm wondering whether the 6 will be too snug for me and I'm afraid it might sell out.



I'm 5'6.5" and depending on the brand I;m a 6 or an 8 in jackets.  If I were to only wear the jacket with a tank or tee, the 6 would be OK.  But I'm into layering so I got the 8 for a little extra room.


----------



## snibor

O.k.  Thanks.  I am just under 5'4 so I'm thinking maybe the 6 will be o.k.  It just looked so cute on the manager.  She had dark skinnies on with a white T underneath.  Hope it looks good on me too!


----------



## Needanotherbag

I decided to take the plunge and order the Safflower Tank.  My store wasnt going to get it in, and I just absolutely had to have it. Will let you all know how it fits when I get it.  The reviews say it has a smell to it - wouldnt any smell wash out prior to wearing anyway?

http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...tion=jump&search=true&parentid=SEARCH_RESULTS


----------



## shoogrrl

Great haul, everyone!  I finally got to check out my local Anthro and came out with this little summer/cropped cardi.

The ruched/gathered sleeves are a really interesting touch to this soft, scropped cardigan.  The black, velvety prints also caught my eye.  I think it'll go well with many looks.


----------



## AliCar15

samhainophobia said:


> I've had a lot of misses at Anthro recently (for their prices, their stuff needs to be blowing my doors off, and it hasn't been), but had a few big hits today:
> 
> *Plenty by Tracy Reese Speckled Ink Dress* -- http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...true&isProduct=true&isBigImage=&templateType=
> LOVE.  Got it at full price (in gray), worth every penny.  I'm going to be wearing this to a friend's wedding in two weeks.  Normally I'd say gray jersey is too casual for a wedding, and I still feel a bit iffy about the material choice, but the style is so incredibly flattering.  Assuming I don't find something I like better between now and then, this is a go -- and even if I do, I'm still keeping the dress.



WOW! I am never in this thread, but a good friend of mine loves anthro, so I figured I would take a look. I CANNOT BELIEVE the Speckled Ink Dress- not because I love it, but because I already own it.

http://fashion.hsn.com/corsage-by-tracy-reese-draped-bodice-jersey-frock_p-5603004_xp.aspx

HSN carried this dress a few months back. I got three of them for around $20 bucks a pop. How funny.


----------



## samhainophobia

You got a great deal, *AliCar* .


----------



## snibor

Shoogrrl that is a very cute cardi!


----------



## cheburashka

Great to see everyone's lovely purchases !!!!!


I haven't been in Anthro in a white and been feeling sort of blue. So my loving mom went in and got me a bunch of Anthro stuff on sale, here's my favorite piece - don't remember the name, but I was obsessing over it when it was full price, now she found it on sale. Sorry about the picture - it's from RM thread where I modeled my new bag I just happen to be wearing the blouse there:


----------



## miss_ritz

You look fabulous!!


----------



## jmakesmyday

I shouldn't be shopping, but I couldn't stop from checking the sale.  It was really bad, or really good depending on how you look at it.  It's so hard for me to decide what to bring back, if anything.  Here's some of the stuff I got last week.

http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...ry=&isProduct=true&isBigImage=&templateType=E

http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...ry=&isProduct=true&isBigImage=&templateType=E

http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...ry=&isProduct=true&isBigImage=&templateType=E

http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...ry=&isProduct=true&isBigImage=&templateType=E

http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...ry=&isProduct=true&isBigImage=&templateType=E

http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...ry=&isProduct=true&isBigImage=&templateType=E


----------



## r1ta_s

Can someone please tell me the name of this dress?

Thanks!



ozmodiar said:


> I really liked this dress, but unfortunately it was way too big on me.


----------



## Mrs. SR

shoogrrl said:


> Great haul, everyone!  I finally got to check out my local Anthro and came out with this little summer/cropped cardi.
> 
> The ruched/gathered sleeves are a really interesting touch to this soft, scropped cardigan.  The black, velvety prints also caught my eye.  I think it'll go well with many looks.



Very cute and perfect for a freezing cold restaurant or office building.


----------



## ozmodiar

r1ta_s said:


> Can someone please tell me the name of this dress?
> 
> Thanks!



Ah, so pretty! I was sad it didn't fit better.

I can't remember the name of it, but it was by Anna Sui for Anthropologie.


----------



## kelbell35

r1ta_s said:


> Can someone please tell me the name of this dress?
> 
> Thanks!



It's the Midnight Fields dress.


----------



## kelbell35

I got my order the other day, and I'm debating whether or not to keep the Peeking Lace blazer.  I ordered one size up, and it fits really nice.  I'm just not sure whether I like it enough to keep.












I also got the Nearly Gossamer cardigan, because I've wanted it for the longest time.  Even though the XS is still a little too big, I think it's really cute and couldn't pass it up.  Those flower buttons get me every time.


----------



## samhainophobia

*kell*, I think the blazer looks great on you.  Is the problem whether you'd get enough wear out of it?


----------



## kelbell35

samhainophobia said:


> *kell*, I think the blazer looks great on you.  Is the problem whether you'd get enough wear out of it?



Thanks, sam  Yeah, I think that's the problem.  I mean, I think it would make a nice piece for the summer, but I already own a lot of clothes lol, so idk if I'd wear it enough.  Looking at the pictures though, it is growing on me more.


----------



## Needanotherbag

*kelbell* - both the blazer and sweater look really great on you - wish the blazer had fit me as well as it fits you, I had to pass on it and wish it had worked for me!


----------



## TxGlam

I agree that they both look great on you! I ended up returning the blazer last week because I didn't love the color on me so I figured I wouldn't wear it more than once which would be a waste.


----------



## TxGlam

Here is my shopping outfit of the day: Comet's Trail Tank which I bought last week , I think I will get a lot of wear out of this one, comfy + a good price!

http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...tion=jump&search=true&parentid=SEARCH_RESULTS

Plus some long overdue modeling pics! 

Ancient Pathway top, Coil Flower tank, flower print top (can't find it online?) and homespun tank


----------



## TxGlam

few more...


----------



## sammieee

TxGlam said:


> few more...



Hey TX, how did you like the fit of the Mandore Tank?  When I tried it on, it looked fine from the front but really boxy if you looked at it from the side?  Was the fit the same for you?


----------



## samhainophobia

TxGlam said:


> few more...


 
The one on the far right in the top row is SCREAMING late 70s/early 80s at me.  It reminds me of something we had in the house circa 1982.  The sofa?

I like both tops in the second row.  Very cute on you.


----------



## snibor

I actually think every single top look absolutely fantastic on you!!!!!!!

Kelbell35, I think the blazer looks really great on you but you have to feel great in it.


----------



## samhainophobia

^ lol.  I didn't say it looked bad, but it _does_ look like something from my parents' living room in 1982 .  (I think the reason I went "sofa?" is b/c the sofa was brown corduroy and the loveseat was cream corduroy, so the two next to each other reminded me of the puffy stripes on that top.  Maybe.  This is going to bother me all day!)


----------



## snibor

^No worries.  My comment had nothing to do with you at all.  TxGLam has such a great figure that it's amazing how everything looks flattering on her.


----------



## lulu3955

*TxGlam-* Thanks for all the pictures. You look great in everything. I just got ordered the mandore tank because of your pictures.  BTW are those Cynthia Vincent for target de boutique shoes? They look fab with all the outfits!


----------



## Mrs. SR

*TxGlam*, good to see you posting pictures again. Thanks for the modeling shots.  I may have to visit my local Anthro yet again...


----------



## Needanotherbag

*TxGlam* - thanks so much for all the pics!  What did you think of the swirl cone top? I saw it in my store but it was after I had been in the dressing room and just couldnt go back to try on one more top/


----------



## TxGlam

sammieee said:


> Hey TX, how did you like the fit of the Mandore Tank?  When I tried it on, it looked fine from the front but really boxy if you looked at it from the side?  Was the fit the same for you?


 Yep, it was kind of boxy looking on me too esp from the side. I think the colors are really fun so I will wait for it to go on sale since the fit wasn't perfect. I think NatMK bought it too...?




snibor said:


> I actually think every single top look absolutely fantastic on you!!!!!!!


 Thank you 



samhainophobia said:


> ^ lol.  I didn't say it looked bad, but it _does_ look like something from my parents' living room in 1982 .  (I think the reason I went "sofa?" is b/c the sofa was brown corduroy and the loveseat was cream corduroy, so the two next to each other reminded me of the puffy stripes on that top.  Maybe.  This is going to bother me all day!)


Haha yeah I can see why you think that, it does have that sort of feel  to it I guess...The black version was quite popular at my store and they  said it sold quick!



lulu3955 said:


> *TxGlam-* Thanks for all the pictures. You look great in everything. I just got ordered the mandore tank because of your pictures.  BTW are those Cynthia Vincent for target de boutique shoes? They look fab with all the outfits!


 Such a fun tank! Yes those are the CV Target wedges and they are the MOST COMFORTABLE shoes EVER! I love them so much, especially because I can shop in these for hours without my feet hurting. I wish I could find them in black!!



Mrs. SR said:


> *TxGlam*, good to see you posting pictures again. Thanks for the modeling shots.  I may have to visit my local Anthro yet again...


 Very welcome, I plan on going tomorrow...I doubt there will be a sale but I'm hoping to see some new arrivals 



Needanotherbag said:


> *TxGlam* - thanks so much for all the pics!  What did you think of the swirl cone top? I saw it in my store but it was after I had been in the dressing room and just couldnt go back to try on one more top/


 I liked it, the fit was good (tts), a little big in the arm holes for me (I often have this issue tho) but not enough to spend $78 on it. I would snatch up the black/grey color combo on sale!


----------



## samhainophobia

So I don't know all the style names off the top of my head (forgive me), but I'm flipping through the sale pages at Nordstrom, and this is the same style as an Anthro top.  Lots of colors, on sale for $39.90.  HTH someone .

http://shop.nordstrom.com/S/3081756/0~2376788~6002242~6007533~6007564?mediumthumbnail=Y&origin=category&searchtype=&pbo=6007564&P=1


----------



## Jencine

Hi gals, I take a gander at this topic quite often, my camera is broken otherwise I would participate and share my goodies : )

Sort of off-topic, but does anyone own this dress or have any idea what season it's from?... I would love to find a catalog pic but all I know is it's a Maeve brand dress. ohhh the hunt for older season items.

Thanks!

NMA

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=140410689918&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT


----------



## TxGlam

Jencine said:


> Hi gals, I take a gander at this topic quite often, my camera is broken otherwise I would participate and share my goodies : )
> 
> Sort of off-topic, but does anyone own this dress or have any idea what season it's from?... I would love to find a catalog pic but all I know is it's a Maeve brand dress. ohhh the hunt for older season items.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> NMA
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=140410689918&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT



No idea, your best bet would be to contact Kim on her anthroholic blog, she's good at hunting down names and items. Also roxy at effortless Anthropologie would be a good idea. HTH


----------



## DC-Cutie

So I was about to have an Anthro Meltdown yesterday.  Last Wednesday I ordered tons of stuff from another store to have it shipped to me.  Well, I called yesterday to get a tracking number since I thought it would have been delivered by Monday (the store is in MD, so shouldn't have take that long).

The manager said she couldn't find any tracking info for my order, give her a minute to seach and she'd call me back.  She calls back about 30 minutes later to tell me she found my items just sitting in the back room  and that she would get the items out to me overnighted.  But instead she did something better, she had them couriered to me.  So when I got home they were waiting for me 

Now that's another example of great customer service.  She also mentioned that she found some other orders that were supposed to be shipped and someone was gonna get a talkin' to!

I'll post pics of my haul, soon!


----------



## ~bastet

Wow TxGlam, all those tops look fabulous on you!  I recently went to Anthro and tried on a TON of things.  Only four things fit me, and I got them all because I lack impulse control.  

I bought the "Speckled Ink Dress" in blue stripe, which is *perfect* for traveling IMO.  The material is soft and light, and I can wear a normal bra with it!  It's super flattering on me and it seems like it would hold up well to being packed in a suitcase.  The pic of the model on Anthro's site makes it look like the dress is longer than it really is.  I'm a shorter girl (5'3") and it hits me right above the knee.  

I got the unveiled tank in gray.  I love the embellishment, and the gray will go great with the purple pants I randomly bought from Anthro a few weeks ago.  

I wanted a cute striped top, so I got the bouquet of stripes tee in green.  It runs small, so I went up a size.  It's super comfy and I love it for a casual weekend day!

The last top I got isn't online anymore.


----------



## 2manybags

This seems to be a common occurrence.  It's happened to me twice when I ordered from 2 different stores (outside my state). Both times they offered me overnight shipping. When one store couldn't find my order at first, the sales associate told me I should call my credit card and dispute the charge from Anthro as it's not their problem to deal with!! I called back to speak to the manager, and the sales associate got really nervous and somehow miraculously found my order. -It was mailed to me without a receipt! Also, with my other order they charged my credit card twice "by mistake" and promised to mail me a receipt reflecting credit for the extra charge -they never did that.   At this point I have to *REALLY, REALLY* love something to go through the hassle of doing a charge/send with anthro.



DC-Cutie said:


> So I was about to have an Anthro Meltdown yesterday.  Last Wednesday I ordered tons of stuff from another store to have it shipped to me.  Well, I called yesterday to get a tracking number since I thought it would have been delivered by Monday (the store is in MD, so shouldn't have take that long).
> 
> The manager said she couldn't find any tracking info for my order, give her a minute to seach and she'd call me back.  She calls back about 30 minutes later to tell me she found my items just sitting in the back room  and that she would get the items out to me overnighted.  But instead she did something better, she had them couriered to me.  So when I got home they were waiting for me
> 
> Now that's another example of great customer service.  She also mentioned that she found some other orders that were supposed to be shipped and someone was gonna get a talkin' to!
> 
> I'll post pics of my haul, soon!


----------



## luvmbj

I actually noticed when I go in there they have a great styles of belts. Which I do need to update so thanks for the reminder!


----------



## seattleista

Jencine said:


> Sort of off-topic, but does anyone own this dress or have any idea what season it's from?... I would love to find a catalog pic but all I know is it's a Maeve brand dress. ohhh the hunt for older season items.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=140410689918&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT



I think it's the Star Turn Dress.  Sorry, don't have a stock pic.  Summer of 2008 maybe?


----------



## BadRomance93

OMG, I LOVE LOVE LOVE LOVE Anthropologie!


----------



## CoachGirl12

TxGlam said:


> Here is my shopping outfit of the day: Comet's Trail Tank which I bought last week , I think I will get a lot of wear out of this one, comfy + a good price!
> 
> http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...tion=jump&search=true&parentid=SEARCH_RESULTS
> 
> Plus some long overdue modeling pics!
> 
> Ancient Pathway top, Coil Flower tank, flower print top (can't find it online?) and homespun tank


I love that Ancient Pathway top on you! Its so gorgeous! I think I'm going to need to try that one on!


----------



## snibor

Phoey!  Just got the peeking lace blazer and its going back.  It looked o.k. open but when I buttoned it, it just looked too tight and not flattering.  I ordered the Size 6.  I'm going to go back to the store to return it.  If they have an 8, I'll give it a shot but I have a feeling it is just not going to look right on me.  OH well.'


----------



## TxGlam

Today I picked up the Lariat Laced Tank in the rusty orange color and the Recherche tank in purple, both fit TTS and I may go back for the grey lariat tank, it's so cute on! I  also ordered the Ring of Bows Tank this morning, has anyone seen it in store? The bows are so freakin adorable!! 

http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...rMessage=1+Ring+Of+Bows+Tank&_requestid=96737




CoachGirl12 said:


> I love that Ancient Pathway top on you! Its so gorgeous! I think I'm going to need to try that one on!


I love the colors but the top was just a little to short for my liking,  let us know how it fit on you!



snibor said:


> Phoey!  Just got the peeking lace blazer and its going back.  It looked o.k. open but when I buttoned it, it just looked too tight and not flattering.  I ordered the Size 6.  I'm going to go back to the store to return it.  If they have an 8, I'll give it a shot but I have a feeling it is just not going to look right on me.  OH well.'


I had the same problem with it even though I size up, hope it works out for ya!



~bastet said:


> Wow TxGlam, all those tops look fabulous on you!  I recently went to Anthro and tried on a TON of things.  Only four things fit me, and I got them all because I lack impulse control.
> 
> I bought the "Speckled Ink Dress" in blue stripe, which is *perfect* for traveling IMO.  The material is soft and light, and I can wear a normal bra with it!  It's super flattering on me and it seems like it would hold up well to being packed in a suitcase.  The pic of the model on Anthro's site makes it look like the dress is longer than it really is.  I'm a shorter girl (5'3") and it hits me right above the knee.
> 
> I got the unveiled tank in gray.  I love the embellishment, and the gray will go great with the purple pants I randomly bought from Anthro a few weeks ago.
> 
> I wanted a cute striped top, so I got the bouquet of stripes tee in green.  It runs small, so I went up a size.  It's super comfy and I love it for a casual weekend day!
> 
> The last top I got isn't online anymore.



Ohhh, I can totally relate! I can't control myself either when I find things I like at Anthro!


----------



## Needanotherbag

Anyone tried the World Over Cargos?  I'm obsessed with cargos right now!
http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...ump&color=030&isProduct=true&tabStyle=Reviews


----------



## TxGlam

New markdowns in stores tomorrow and of course online later tonight


----------



## Jencine

Yes! I was able to find it today too, a picture off an old blog; June of '08 : ) Thanks!


----------



## Jencine

Anyone an owner of the Suspended Koi blouse from a year or two ago? What do you wear it with for bottoms? 

http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro/catalog/productdetail.jsp?id=813353&navAction=jump


I try it on every few months, but every time I do; I get frustrated because it poofs out so much at the bottom on me it looks ill proportioned... perhaps it's not suited to my hourglass figure? Maybe made for someone with smaller hips.. It's such a cute top though!


----------



## DC-Cutie

Free shipping for Anthro Card holders


----------



## sammieee

DC-Cutie said:


> Free shipping for Anthro Card holders


Yup, until the end of summer!  

Also, after Labor Day (when the free shipping ends) they are changing their shipping fee to a flat rate of $7


----------



## klj

^ Nice!


----------



## Needanotherbag

sammieee said:


> Yup, until the end of summer!
> 
> Also, after Labor Day (when the free shipping ends) they are changing their shipping fee to a flat rate of $7



Yay!  Thats great news!

My Safflower Tank arrived yesterday, and its PERFECT!  Ladies with larger bustlines (D cups and larger) this is your top! Its very flattering, down plays the large chest while not looking maternity.  DH said it was really cute.  The V neck falls just right, not too low. I am so happy this top worked out!


----------



## klj

^Oh yaay! Nice to know...I saw it in my store last week and will have to give it a shot..


----------



## snibor

I went into the store to return the peeking lace blazer.  It was crazy!  The line was so long and frankly I can't figure out why.   

There seemed to be less sale stuff out than last week, although I did notice that a pair of pants I had on last week not on sale is now on sale.


----------



## klj

I need a money tree for all the stuff I want online..since its all reg. price...


----------



## fieryfashionist

I bought the Well Defined cargos a while back (LOVE 'em...just ordered the khaki too!) because they're a massive departure from my usual girly style and I wanted a pair haha... I fell in love with the At First Sight jacket and bought that too... I paired 'em together with a sequin tank the other day (the colors in the jacket are much more vibrant when taken with a real camera haha). 







I bought this cute Curlytop cardi too!





I walked in during the sale and found the Oscillation blouse I'd been waffling over for months on sale (half off) AND...





...I also found this Bourganiaville cardi (on sale)!!





My best find though was a black Plaza cardi in a medium (I wear a small) which I gave to my mom... at $69ish, I almost passed out!


----------



## fieryfashionist

This is so cute! 



shoogrrl said:


> Great haul, everyone!  I finally got to check out my local Anthro and came out with this little summer/cropped cardi.
> 
> The ruched/gathered sleeves are a really interesting touch to this soft, scropped cardigan.  The black, velvety prints also caught my eye.  I think it'll go well with many looks.


----------



## fieryfashionist

I think both pieces look great on you!!   I love the blazer especially... the lace is such a pretty touch... I think you should keep it for sure! 



kelbell35 said:


> I got my order the other day, and I'm debating whether or not to keep the Peeking Lace blazer.  I ordered one size up, and it fits really nice.  I'm just not sure whether I like it enough to keep.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also got the Nearly Gossamer cardigan, because I've wanted it for the longest time.  Even though the XS is still a little too big, I think it's really cute and couldn't pass it up.  Those flower buttons get me every time.


----------



## fieryfashionist

*TxGlam* - You model everything so beautifully!   I love the Comet Trail tank on you!  Are the stripes in the tank shimmery grey/silver?


----------



## DC-Cutie

Anthro has fast shipping.  Placed an order yesterday morning, got shipment confirmation later that afternoon!!!

Does anyone have this dress: Island Nightfall

thoughts?


----------



## jellybebe

fieryfashionist said:


> I bought the Well Defined cargos a while back (LOVE 'em...just ordered the khaki too!) because they're a massive departure from my usual girly style and I wanted a pair haha... I fell in love with the At First Sight jacket and bought that too... I paired 'em together with a sequin tank the other day (the colors in the jacket are much more vibrant when taken with a real camera haha).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bought this cute Curlytop cardi too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I walked in during the sale and found the Oscillation blouse I'd been waffling over for months on sale (half off) AND...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...I also found this Bourganiaville cardi (on sale)!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My best find though was a black Plaza cardi in a medium (I wear a small) which I gave to my mom... at $69ish, I almost passed out!



I love everything! So cute on you! I love your first outfit (everything - is it all from Anthro?) and the last sweater is adorable too, so colourful. I wish I had an Anthro closer to me.


----------



## klj

^ *FF*...Did you get your Curly top cardi on sale?
I have the cream one..and want the grey one too..didn't see it in my store.


----------



## miss_ritz

Love love loveeee all your pieces! Anthro's designs are so feminine and pretty.


----------



## TxGlam

fieryfashionist said:


> *TxGlam* - You model everything so beautifully!   I love the Comet Trail tank on you!  Are the stripes in the tank shimmery grey/silver?



As do you!! No the stripes are not shimmery on the comet tank, the stripes on mine are heather gray~ish. 

I received the ring of bows tank today and I love it! The bows are just precious  http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...rMessage=1+Ring+Of+Bows+Tank&_requestid=96737


----------



## fieryfashionist

Hi there!   Aww, thank you!   So in the first outfit, the top and bottom are, but the tank is from Ann Taylor Loft!  Yeah, I'm so happy I found that last sweater on sale... I'd been debating over whether or not to purchase it full price for a while... glad I didn't have to!   I know what you mean... I hope yours isn't too far though! 



jellybebe said:


> I love everything! So cute on you! I love your first outfit (everything - is it all from Anthro?) and the last sweater is adorable too, so colourful. I wish I had an Anthro closer to me.


----------



## fieryfashionist

Hi!   Sorry for the confusion there, but no, I didn't!   I also want the cream one haha, too funny. 



klj said:


> ^ *FF*...Did you get your Curly top cardi on sale?
> I have the cream one..and want the grey one too..didn't see it in my store.


----------



## fieryfashionist

Aww, thanks (but you more)!!   Ohhh okay, I still really like it though... hmm.   That ring of bows tank is adorable!! 



TxGlam said:


> As do you!! No the stripes are not shimmery on the comet tank, the stripes on mine are heather gray~ish.
> 
> I received the ring of bows tank today and I love it! The bows are just precious  http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...rMessage=1+Ring+Of+Bows+Tank&_requestid=96737


----------



## klj

Some things I've recently purchased~
Torsade tee in grey...it looks like a blue grey in person..love the detail..its been around for awhile but I'm just getting around to getting one. Fits is nice too. 
http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...true&isProduct=true&isBigImage=&templateType=
MacArthur tunic.. Love this!! I'm not a big print gal or go for prints but I love this tunic..fabric is amazing..its sheer but you can wear it without a tank and the fit is great...it will go with lots!
http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...true&isProduct=true&isBigImage=&templateType=
Got this racerback in white..its longer in the back..my SA was wearing it under a cool sweater with boots and skinnies..I think its a great fun piece that makes an outfit look funky even though its a tank..
http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...true&isProduct=true&isBigImage=&templateType=

Bordeaux has these great racerback long tanks in the store..don't seem them online but they are great..I bought the pale pink one but will probably get more.

Getting this sweater in the blue..its sooo cute!!! Its more of a dark teal than a navy like they description states...love it...
http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...true&isProduct=true&isBigImage=&templateType=

I got these AG tomboy crops in the Purpose color..size 26. I'm usually a 27 but decided to go down for stretching out purposes..they are more of a boyfriend fit if you do your regular size. Extremely cute..good length to wear rolled, cuffed..or down.

I've tried on alot of stuff it seems lately that didn't work....too..
There is another tank I got but don't see it online to know the name of it..they come in a rust color..lavendar and a dark grey..I got the lavendar.


----------



## klj

klj said:


> Some things I've recently purchased~
> Torsade tee in grey...it looks like a blue grey in person..love the detail..its been around for awhile but I'm just getting around to getting one. Fits is nice too.
> http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...true&isProduct=true&isBigImage=&templateType=
> MacArthur tunic.. Love this!! I'm not a big print gal or go for prints but I love this tunic..fabric is amazing..its sheer but you can wear it without a tank and the fit is great...it will go with lots!
> http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...true&isProduct=true&isBigImage=&templateType=
> Got this racerback in white..its longer in the back..my SA was wearing it under a cool sweater with boots and skinnies..I think its a great fun piece that makes an outfit look funky even though its a tank..
> http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...true&isProduct=true&isBigImage=&templateType=
> 
> Bordeaux has these great racerback long tanks in the store..don't seem them online but they are great..I bought the pale pink one but will probably get more.
> 
> Getting this sweater in the blue..its sooo cute!!! Its more of a dark teal than a navy like they description states...love it...
> http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...true&isProduct=true&isBigImage=&templateType=
> 
> I got these AG tomboy crops in the Purpose color..size 26. I'm usually a 27 but decided to go down for stretching out purposes..they are more of a boyfriend fit if you do your regular size. Extremely cute..good length to wear rolled, cuffed..or down.
> 
> I've tried on alot of stuff it seems lately that didn't work....too..
> There is another tank I got but don't see it online to know the name of it..they come in a rust color..lavendar and a dark grey..I got the lavendar.




Here is the AG crop link I forgot~
http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...true&isProduct=true&isBigImage=&templateType=
I must have been it too much of a hurry when I was typing.
..and I can't seem to spell correctly today...that would be lavender not lavendar..


----------



## CoffeePrincess

Hit Anthro this weekend and got some great things -- an L*Space bikini for $20 (!) and the Look Sharp tunic in denim. Love the tunic as it goes with both skinny jeans and plain black leggings!  

http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro/catalog/productdetail.jsp?id=013181&navAction=jump&navCount=


----------



## dreamer637

has anyone here seen the curated tee in the lt tan color with white stripes at their anthro?? It's not the brown one online, but the lighter tan version.  I'm sure there is still one out there somewhere. =\


----------



## klj

dreamer637 said:


> has anyone here seen the curated tee in the lt tan color with white stripes at their anthro?? It's not the brown one online, but the lighter tan version.  I'm sure there is still one out there somewhere. =\



I was just there a day ago and think I saw it??? I was at the Portland, Or...downtown store. Did you already try having online do a search for you?


----------



## TxGlam

new markdowns tomorrow!


----------



## dreamer637

klj said:


> I was just there a day ago and think I saw it??? I was at the Portland, Or...downtown store. Did you already try having online do a search for you?


 
Really?? was it the brown striped or the lt tan striped one? Here is a pic of the striped color i am looking for: http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...r.jsp?productid=18402818&color=015&viewCode=b . That color of stripes, but in the curated tee in an XS. 

I called CS and got some numbers to stores that might have the item. I called them all and none had the color I wanted. Some stores had the color, but not my size. Other stores had my size, but not in lt tan color I am looking for. So, I am hoping someone might spot one somewhere. =\. But the thing is, if it's the last one left it will prolly be in their stockroom. Any employees of anthro on here? hehe.


----------



## agart245

^ I just saw that at the South Windsor, CT store yesterday,  not sure what sizes though.  I bought the other color and I love it!!

eta- sorry, I misunderstood your post. I actually saw the Stripes & Light tee.


----------



## klj

Its the one with the buttons at the shoulders right?
I swear I saw the tan stripe one mixed in with the solids colored ones...but not sure of what sizes.


----------



## samhainophobia

TxGlam said:


> new markdowns tomorrow!


 
Yep.  That was one hell of a sale!  Oy vey.  But I got some great stuff that had been on my wishlist forever (Filtered Rays blouse, Swift Current cardigan, Daily Gathering dress).


----------



## Swanky

crud, I was going to go to Target while my boys are at gymnastics but now. . . .


----------



## Swanky

dreamer637 said:


> has anyone here seen the curated tee in the lt tan color with white stripes at their anthro?? It's not the brown one online, but the lighter tan version.  I'm sure there is still one out there somewhere. =\



It's in stock in every size at my store right this second. I'm looking at a rack full.


----------



## klj

samhainophobia said:


> Yep. That was one hell of a sale! Oy vey. But I got some great stuff that had been on my wishlist forever (Filtered Rays blouse, Swift Current cardigan, Daily Gathering dress).


 
I want that cardi too...I wonder if I need the small or XS...does anyone know if its tts....I didn't get a chance to try it on in the store.

ETA..I went ahead and order the grey in small...hoping it will fit and not be too big in the shoulders.
I didn't want it to sell out..


----------



## cookie03

klj said:


> I want that cardi too...I wonder if I need the small or XS...does anyone know if its tts....I didn't get a chance to try it on in the store.
> 
> ETA..I went ahead and order the grey in small...hoping it will fit and not be too big in the shoulders.
> I didn't want it to sell out..



i ordered the cardi in an XS after reading the reviews online. i usually turn there for sizing help.


----------



## klj

cookie03 said:


> i ordered the cardi in an XS after reading the reviews online. i usually turn there for sizing help.


 
I usually do too(I think alot said tts)...but find that will all the cardi brands they carry...I'm different for all of them...Sparrow..I'm XS..but a small in others and a medium in one of them. I have a larger chest so that can be a pain.


----------



## dreamer637

klj said:


> Its the one with the buttons at the shoulders right?
> I swear I saw the tan stripe one mixed in with the solids colored ones...but not sure of what sizes.


 
which store?


----------



## klj

My store is Portland, OR...but I think in the post above *Swanky's* store had it with all sizes!


----------



## TxGlam

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> It's in stock in every size at the Southlake tx store right this second. I'm looking at a rack full.



woohoo you are back! 

I didn't order a single thing from this sale...hmm, maybe I need to take a trip to the store tonight.


----------



## snibor

Woo hoo!  We need some of your fabulous modeling pictures!


----------



## dreamer637

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> It's in stock in every size at the Southlake tx store right this second. I'm looking at a rack full.


 
i called and they have the brown not light tan color =(***. Where are you light tan/neutral motif curated tee?


----------



## DC-Cutie

dreamer637 said:


> i called and they have the brown not light tan color =(***. Where are you light tan/neutral motif curated tee?



I'm not good with names, so do you have a picture?  I'm going to the Georgetown store in a while..


----------



## DC-Cutie

*Peeking lace jacket (LOVE!!!)






MOSS & PETALS NECKLACE





ISLAND NIGHTFALL DRES*S





*Two Paths Trench*


----------



## Needanotherbag

Great pics *DC*!  I'm still kicking myself for not getting that trench!


----------



## dreamer637

DC-Cutie said:


> I'm not good with names, so do you have a picture? I'm going to the Georgetown store in a while..


 
Here is a pic of the striped color i am looking for: http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro/...015&viewCode=b . That color of stripes, but in the curated tee in an XS. I have no pic of the curated tee in the neutral motif only the one above.


----------



## DC-Cutie

dreamer637 said:


> Here is a pic of the striped color i am looking for: http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro/...015&viewCode=b . That color of stripes, but in the curated tee in an XS. I have no pic of the curated tee in the neutral motif only the one above.



OK...  I'll try my best.


----------



## cheburashka

TxGlam said:


> woohoo you are back!
> 
> I didn't order a single thing from this sale...hmm, maybe I need to take a trip to the store tonight.


 
Nothing off you wish list went on sale ?


----------



## alex.losee

When does the website update with new sale items? Is it on a regular basis? or just random?


----------



## Swanky

dreamer637 said:


> i called and they have the brown not light tan color =(***. Where are you light tan/neutral motif curated tee?


I must be confused{?}
You want this tee?
http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...r.jsp?productid=18402818&color=015&viewCode=b

My store has this in grey stripes - which I bought and light tan stripes.

Yep, home TX!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cheburashka

My mom just got me a couple things on sale. Love the skirt, can't believe she found it at our Anthro store- I thought it was sold out a while ago. 







Love love love the lace detail - it's just so pretty in person. Even though the fit is a big puffy overall ( even size 2 makes me look bigger ), the flowiness balances out the pufiness and  it looks lovely on. I have loved it so much I have already worn in to two big important presentations today under my white coat and everyone   adored this skirt:







She also got me this blouse, which I'm not loving after trying it on. The fabric is too pretty, but the sleeves are kind of intimidating on. I'll ask her to return it;






The hat is my favorite, it's perfect for current weather !


----------



## TxGlam

DC-Cutie said:


> *Peeking lace jacket (LOVE!!!)
> 
> 
> MOSS & PETALS NECKLACE
> 
> 
> ISLAND NIGHTFALL DRES*S
> 
> 
> *Two Paths Trench*



Looking great DC!



cheburashka said:


> Nothing off you wish list went on sale ?


 Nope, nothing I had to have :\ but that's okay, there are several new items I want to get with my bday discount soon 



alex.losee said:


> When does the website update with new sale items? Is it on a regular basis? or just random?


Usually almost every Tuesday morning( 2am ish) but the last two weeks the days have been different. 



Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I must be confused{?}
> You want this tee?
> http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...r.jsp?productid=18402818&color=015&viewCode=b
> 
> My store has this in grey stripes - which I bought and light tan stripes.
> 
> Yep, home TX!!!!!!!!!!



You've been missed!! Where can we hear about your trip? Did you hit up anthro yet, lol?



cheburashka said:


> My mom just got me a couple things on sale. Love the skirt, can't believe she found it at our Anthro store- I thought it was sold out a while ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love love love the lace detail - it's just so pretty in person. Even though the fit is a big puffy overall ( even size 2 makes me look bigger ), the flowiness balances out the pufiness and  it looks lovely on. I have loved it so much I have already worn in to two big important presentations today under my white coat and everyone   adored this skirt:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She also got me this blouse, which I'm not loving after trying it on. The fabric is too pretty, but the sleeves are kind of intimidating on. I'll ask her to return it;
> 
> 
> 
> The hat is my favorite, it's perfect for current weather !


Such a pretty skirt, I am loving lace right now!


----------



## kelbell35

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I must be confused{?}
> You want this tee?
> http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...r.jsp?productid=18402818&color=015&viewCode=b
> 
> My store has this in grey stripes - which I bought and light tan stripes.
> 
> Yep, home TX!!!!!!!!!!




Swanky, you have the Stripes & Light Tee?  How do you like it?  I'm debating on whether or not I should get it.


----------



## dreamer637

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I must be confused{?}
> You want this tee?
> http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...r.jsp?productid=18402818&color=015&viewCode=b
> 
> My store has this in grey stripes - which I bought and light tan stripes.
> 
> Yep, home TX!!!!!!!!!!


 
I am looking for this top: http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...wer.jsp?productid=913946&color=029&viewCode=b , but in this color: http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...r.jsp?productid=18402818&color=015&viewCode=b . Most stores seem to only have the brown motif color. I want the neutral motif color. Hope I made it more clear. =\


----------



## Swanky

TxGlam said:


> You've been missed!! Where can we hear about your trip? Did you hit up anthro yet, lol?



Aw thanks!
Someone PMd me asking for deets and pics, I should resize some pics and post in the Travel Forum   We had a GREAT time, always fun to get away and just as great to get back!

Was @ Anthro today, finally!  I think the SA's thought I was AWOL :ninja:




kelbell35 said:


> Swanky, you have the Stripes & Light Tee?  How do you like it?  I'm debating on whether or not I should get it.



Just got it today, it's long-ish and the fit keeps the swanky shoulder detail more casual.  Love it 



dreamer637 said:


> I am looking for this top: http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...wer.jsp?productid=913946&color=029&viewCode=b , but in this color: http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...r.jsp?productid=18402818&color=015&viewCode=b . Most stores seem to only have the brown motif color. I want the neutral motif color. Hope I made it more clear. =\



oooookay, gotcha! :okay:  My store still has a TON of those, did you try calling them?


----------



## dreamer637

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Aw thanks!
> Someone PMd me asking for deets and pics, I should resize some pics and post in the Travel Forum  We had a GREAT time, always fun to get away and just as great to get back!
> 
> Was @ Anthro today, finally! I think the SA's thought I was AWOL :ninja:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just got it today, it's long-ish and the fit keeps the swanky shoulder detail more casual. Love it
> 
> 
> 
> oooookay, gotcha! :okay: My store still has a TON of those, did you try calling them?


 

yea i called them they only have the brown motif. =(***


----------



## Swanky

wow, they have a lot left in several colors.  Sorry!


----------



## DC-Cutie

*Dreamer* - ok, so Georgetown had both colors - but one in XS and S, the other color in S and M - forgive me, I had a brainfreeze when I got there and DBF was already upset that I stopped in on the way to dinner.  So, I put both on hold for you.


----------



## serena11

The most exciting thing went on sale today: the button cardigan. Thanks to my super sleuthing skills, I have one on its way to me! I learned the hard way that those product locater forms are useless at my store- the last time I tried to use it (on a full-priced item no less) I got calls over a month later for the item. By then, I had already located it myself...


----------



## TxGlam

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Aw thanks!
> Someone PMd me asking for deets and pics, I should resize some pics and post in the Travel Forum   We had a GREAT time, always fun to get away and just as great to get back!
> 
> Was @ Anthro today, finally!  I think the SA's thought I was AWOL :ninja:


Yes def post some, would love to see! 

LOL I bet they were glad to see you back! I want to go to WB tomorrow to look for new stuff


----------



## dreamer637

DC-Cutie said:


> *Dreamer* - ok, so Georgetown had both colors - but one in XS and S, the other color in S and M - forgive me, I had a brainfreeze when I got there and DBF was already upset that I stopped in on the way to dinner. So, I put both on hold for you.


 
Thanks  so much for checking! I really appreciate it. Hope it's the right one.


----------



## TxGlam

I wish Anthro would sell super cute work out clothes with ruffles, bows & flowers, etc...LOL 

Shopping for gym clothes is always such a bore to me but I need some new stuff badly!


----------



## Bagladee

serena11 said:


> The most exciting thing went on sale today: the button cardigan. Thanks to my super sleuthing skills, I have one on its way to me! I learned the hard way that those product locater forms are useless at my store- the last time I tried to use it (on a full-priced item no less) I got calls over a month later for the item. By then, I had already located it myself...


 
Lucky girl! Where did you find it?


----------



## DC-Cutie

serena11 said:


> The most exciting thing went on sale today: the button cardigan. Thanks to my super sleuthing skills, I have one on its way to me! I learned the hard way that those product locater forms are useless at my store- the last time I tried to use it (on a full-priced item no less) I got calls over a month later for the item. By then, I had already located it myself...



ITA, it's useless!  I've located 2 items in the past few weeks myself, only to have Anthro call me after the fact.


----------



## fayden

serena11 said:


> The most exciting thing went on sale today: the button cardigan.



if anyone sees the button cardi in a small, i want it badly!


----------



## Needanotherbag

Got my birthday discount coupon - whoo hoo!  Making my monthly trip next week - I'm still wanting those world over cargos 
http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...tion=jump&search=true&parentid=SEARCH_RESULTS

and the Florid Facade Top
http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...ory=&isProduct=true&isBigImage=&templateType=


----------



## klj

^I tried those cargo's on and they sadly didn't work for me...but hope they do for you! They're very cute..
Happy B~day too!


----------



## Needanotherbag

klj said:


> ^I tried those cargo's on and they sadly didn't work for me...but hope they do for you! They're very cute..
> Happy B~day too!



Aw bummer...What about them didnt work?  We seem to have had similar fit "issues" in the past...  not that I need yet another pair of cargos...
Thanks for the birthday wishes!!


----------



## klj

^I don't know...I tried on my reg. size 27 and they were just all wonky on me...made my butt look weird..lol...and my legs...I think there are good reviews out there so maybe its just me... 
Love both colors..I think I tried the moss/green color.


----------



## Needanotherbag

klj said:


> ^I don't know...I tried on my reg. size 27 and they were just all wonky on me...made my butt look weird..lol...and my legs...I think there are good reviews out there so maybe its just me...
> Love both colors..I think I tried the moss/green color.



Oh no, I dont need anything that makes my butt look wonky LOL!


----------



## klj

^lol....god.. no!


----------



## pghandbag

DC-Cutie, I love your modeling pics! 

Here's my most recent grab from the sale of a few weeks ago (just came after a store search):





I love that the dress matches the lining of two paths. 





I am now hunting down the cartography cardigan. But I can only find xs and s. I think I need a large.


----------



## shoppergrl

Here's me with my green Beda dress and Looping Lanes belt!  (please excuse the mess behind me!! I need to find a better place to take pics...)


----------



## klj

^ love your outfit..love the belt!..(I'm waiting for it to not be on backorder anymore..)


----------



## shoppergrl

^^ I ended up buying it when it was on backorder a couple months ago (I was scared it would sell out)... I received it a month or so ago... and have been wearing it nearly non-stop ever since! I love it!


----------



## krisalyn

fayden said:


> if anyone sees the button cardi in a small, i want it badly!



they have it in the SF store! XS and S.


----------



## oscarcat729

I got this lovely number yesterday and it's wonderful! Soft and pretty. Wearing it ASAP. (as a dress, not a cover up-- faux pas?)
Only problem? It's hand wash only. BOO


----------



## lavendartea

fayden said:


> if anyone sees the button cardi in a small, i want it badly!



i just snagged one in xs. it is so cute! i recommend it.


----------



## klj

pghandbag said:


> DC-Cutie, I love your modeling pics!
> 
> Here's my most recent grab from the sale of a few weeks ago (just came after a store search):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love that the dress matches the lining of two paths.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am now hunting down the cartography cardigan. But I can only find xs and s. I think I need a large.



Love both!!


----------



## Needanotherbag

pghandbag said:


> DC-Cutie, I love your modeling pics!
> 
> Here's my most recent grab from the sale of a few weeks ago (just came after a store search):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love that the dress matches the lining of two paths.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am now hunting down the cartography cardigan. But I can only find xs and s. I think I need a large.



You look fabulous, I love how the lining of the coat is the same print of the dress, I never noticed that!


----------



## chynaxdawl

shoppergrl said:


> Here's me with my green Beda dress and Looping Lanes belt!  (please excuse the mess behind me!! I need to find a better place to take pics...)





klj said:


> ^ love your outfit..love the belt!..(I'm waiting for it to not be on backorder anymore..)



this belt's on my wish list! also waiting for it to stop being backordered


----------



## CoachGirl12

shoppergrl said:


> Here's me with my green Beda dress and Looping Lanes belt!  (please excuse the mess behind me!! I need to find a better place to take pics...)


Love the outfit!


----------



## jellybebe

Has anyone tried on/bought the well-loved blouse? I would post a link but they don't tend to work for some reason - they take me to the homepage only. It looks really cute on the website but am curious about the colours/fit IRL! Thanks!


----------



## DC-Cutie

*pghandbag* - love that dress on you.  it's beautiful!  And we're Trench Twinz 
*shoppergrl* - is your cardi from Anthro, too?


----------



## Swanky

jellybebe said:


> Has anyone tried on/bought the well-loved blouse? I would post a link but they don't tend to work for some reason - they take me to the homepage only. It looks really cute on the website but am curious about the colours/fit IRL! Thanks!



http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...tion=jump&search=true&parentid=SEARCH_RESULTS

I haven't seen this.


----------



## samhainophobia

I got an order in last night!  Two Shimmering Pin-Up cardigans (black and "ivory," which is really tan/gold), an Ambling Twists tank (gray), a Lissome Ruffles tunic (blue), an Ambrosial cardigan, and an Alena skirt (navy).  So excited!  I will post reviews as I try on/wear everything.  But here's a Polyvore of today's outfit, incl. the Ambling Twists tank and the black Shimmering Pin-Up cardigan, both of which I absolutely love:

http://www.polyvore.com/june_2010_ootd/set?id=19366193

I look more like I'm on a date than at work, but oh well.


----------



## fayden

krisalyn said:


> they have it in the SF store! XS and S.



thanks!!


----------



## lushfashionista

samhainophobia said:


> I got an order in last night!  Two Shimmering Pin-Up cardigans (black and "ivory," which is really tan/gold), an Ambling Twists tank (gray), a Lissome Ruffles tunic (blue), an Ambrosial cardigan, and an Alena skirt (navy).  So excited!  I will post reviews as I try on/wear everything.  But here's a Polyvore of today's outfit, incl. the Ambling Twists tank and the black Shimmering Pin-Up cardigan, both of which I absolutely love:
> 
> http://www.polyvore.com/june_2010_ootd/set?id=19366193
> 
> I look more like I'm on a date than at work, but oh well.



That is such a cute outfit!


----------



## samhainophobia

lushfashionista said:


> That is such a cute outfit!


 
Thanks!   I love this tank so much -- now I'm trying to decide if I need it in other colors!  It looks cute in pink.


----------



## shoppergrl

DC-Cutie said:


> *pghandbag* - love that dress on you.  it's beautiful!  And we're Trench Twinz
> *shoppergrl* - is your cardi from Anthro, too?



The cardi's from Nordstrom.  This is it - http://shop.nordstrom.com/S/3085361...dsearch&keyword=cardigan&origin=searchresults


----------



## pghandbag

klj said:


> Love both!!





Needanotherbag said:


> You look fabulous, I love how the lining of the coat is the same print of the dress, I never noticed that!





DC-Cutie said:


> *pghandbag* - love that dress on you.  it's beautiful!  And we're Trench Twinz
> *shoppergrl* - is your cardi from Anthro, too?



Thank you all! 

The matching lining reminded me of one of my favorite scenes in down with love.


----------



## lavendartea

samhainophobia said:


> I got an order in last night!  Two Shimmering Pin-Up cardigans (black and "ivory," which is really tan/gold), an Ambling Twists tank (gray), a Lissome Ruffles tunic (blue), an Ambrosial cardigan, and an Alena skirt (navy).  So excited!  I will post reviews as I try on/wear everything.  But here's a Polyvore of today's outfit, incl. the Ambling Twists tank and the black Shimmering Pin-Up cardigan, both of which I absolutely love:
> 
> http://www.polyvore.com/june_2010_ootd/set?id=19366193
> 
> I look more like I'm on a date than at work, but oh well.



ive been eying the ambling twists top every since it came out. it's so adorable and would love to know how it fits.

i like your entire outfit esp those skinnies!!


----------



## lavendartea

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...tion=jump&search=true&parentid=SEARCH_RESULTS
> 
> I haven't seen this.



it's in their june catalog on pg 5. it probably hasnt hit stores yet.


----------



## samhainophobia

lavendartea said:


> ive been eying the ambling twists top every since it came out. it's so adorable and would love to know how it fits.
> 
> i like your entire outfit esp those skinnies!!


 
Thanks!  Gap has some GREAT jeans this year.  I hadn't shopped for jeans there since middle school (I'm 30 now), but heard their denim line was fantastic, and it is!

The Ambling Twists tank is awesome.  It fits TTS -- I am 5'3", 38C and take a medium pretty much across the board, and wear a medium in this top.  It is fitted, but not tight.  Very comfortable.  The neckline is extremely flattering to the bust, and the twists in front will camouflage any tummy issues.  Under the Shimmering Pin-Up sweater and with the dark skinnies and heels and necklace, it looked cute and sophisticated and would have made a great date outfit, but it could just as easily be dressed down (jeans and flip-flops, or cargo crops would be cute -- or maybe a flippy jersey skirt!  Did I mention that I love this top? ).


----------



## DC-Cutie

samhainophobia - nice outfit.  I looked at the Ambling tank yesterday and put it back **bangs head**


----------



## serena11

Bagladee and Fayden: The St.louis store has a small and x-small in the cardigan ( I snagged the medium). Hopefully it will arrive soon...

I have a questions for you girls: there is a sweater I am looking for and it's no longer online so I need an item numer or something: it's a soft white, vneck cardi that has flowers on the sides?


----------



## klj

Was it thin too?
I  had this in my wishlist but not there now(I might have deleted it)..it was on backorder...not sure what happened to it....its not in the sale area.


----------



## fieryfashionist

*DC-Cutie *- I love it all!!   We're trench twins!! 

*Cheburashka *- So cute!!  I love lace! 

*Needanotherbag* - I hope the cargos work out... they're very cute! 

*pghandbag *- Ahh, I LOVE that the lining matches the inside of the trench... the dress looks great on you! 

*shoppergrl* - So pretty!  I love cream/green and that belt! 
*
Sam*, what a great outfit!!


----------



## fieryfashionist

I picked up the Wild & Wondous cardi yesterday... I don't usually go for big prints on top, but what the hell, it's spring (and I love the colors in it)!  I was carrying my pommier Bal and loved it with it haha... that probably contributed to my purchase. 









I ordered the Hei Hei cardis in the khaki (I already have the green and love them!) and they came in the other day... anything close to my size is gone now, phew!

In the store, I found the Swift Current cardi on sale in this pretty berry/red color too!
I just put them both on to make for an easy pic haha.


----------



## ozmodiar

^Wow, that Wild and Wondrous Cardigan is stunning on you! I've only seen it in the catalog where photos of it billowing out on the model weren't the most flattering. I'll have to check it out at the store.

I got the Swift Current cardigan, too. I was excited a lot of stuff I've had my eye on went on sale this week! I also picked up the Cartography Cardigan, and 3 skirts - Royal Poinciana, Air Mail and Gaillardia.




serena11 said:


> I have a questions for you girls: there is a sweater I am looking for and it's no longer online so I need an item numer or something: it's a soft white, vneck cardi that has flowers on the sides?



The Tucked Away Blooms Cardigan? I have this in my wishlist and it was backordered for a while. Now it's showing as in stock but isn't actually on the website, and the photo has changed to blueish/grayish flowers instead of multi-colored red/yellow/etc. Style #013113.


----------



## pghandbag

Thank you Fieryfashionist! I adore your cardigans. Especially the first one and how great it looks with your Bal!


----------



## klj

I got the Horseshoe falls top in the lavender color and love it! I think I'm going to get the ivory/white one too..
http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...true&isProduct=true&isBigImage=&templateType=


----------



## Swanky

love those Hei Hei cargos Minal! Did they run big as that brand usually does?


----------



## serena11

Thanks Ozmodiar!! That's the one! I guess I am going to have to track it down through the 800 number and hope that a store has it. I feel like a lot of stuff vanishes from the site when I am not looking...


----------



## spylove22

Minal, those outfits look soooo good on you as always!! I hit two anthro stores today in NYC, got a pair of seven skinnys on sale and a navy top.


----------



## blueeyedgirl

I tried on a few cute things earlier this week...







^ I liked the way this looked, but it was a bit too puffy to be practical for me.






^ I really liked the tunic with this belt. 






^ Sorry, for the awful cellphone pics. I loved this outfit! The shirt is just right with this adorable skirt. I had to stand on the stool to be fully seen in this pic! I'm super short.


----------



## Needanotherbag

*fieryfashionist* - Both cardis look amazing on you, I was just eyeing that wild and wondrous cardi on the cover of the catalog!  I also have those cargos and LOVE them...wish it was warm enough here to wear them...


----------



## serena11

Here are the items I managed to pick up this past week...I am just waiting for a few more items that I ordered and I should be set...until later this week


----------



## fieryfashionist

Hi!   Aww, thanks so much!!   Yeah, you should... I wasn't too sure how I felt until I put it on... and then I knew I had to have it! 

Ohhhh wow, you did so well!!   The Tucked Away Blooms cardi, ahh, I could kill myself for not getting it online... I'll have to look into that too!! 




ozmodiar said:


> ^Wow, that Wild and Wondrous Cardigan is stunning on you! I've only seen it in the catalog where photos of it billowing out on the model weren't the most flattering. I'll have to check it out at the store.
> 
> I got the Swift Current cardigan, too. I was excited a lot of stuff I've had my eye on went on sale this week! I also picked up the Cartography Cardigan, and 3 skirts - Royal Poinciana, Air Mail and Gaillardia.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Tucked Away Blooms Cardigan? I have this in my wishlist and it was backordered for a while. Now it's showing as in stock but isn't actually on the website, and the photo has changed to blueish/grayish flowers instead of multi-colored red/yellow/etc. Style #013113.


----------



## fieryfashionist

*pghandbag *- You're welcome!  Aww, thank you!!  Yeah, I was so excited it looked great with my Bal haha. 

*klj *- So cute!! 

Hi *Swanky*!!  Thanks so much!!   Actually, yeah, they do run a lil big.  Sadly, my hips/thighs disagree with my waist (at least, until I lose the weight I need to!), so I went with my usual 4 (I usually wear a 2 or 4 in most things).  I could have done the 2 though and that size didn't look bad (fit pretty much the same as the 4 actually)... it's just that I just kept thinking they'd look like sausage casings around my thighs if they somehow shrank haha... basically, my paranoia led me to the 4. 
*
spylove *- Hey girlie!  Aww, thank you!!  Ohhhh, that's awesome... you definitely scored!! 

*blueeyedgirl* - You look so cute in everything!  That last outfit is adorable on you! 

*Needanotherbag *- Hi!  Aww, that's sweet of you to say, thank you!!   Ohhhh, you should go try the cardi on... but be warned, it may come back with you!   Ahh, I wish it were too cool to wear the cargos here haha, cuz it's been so muggy and gross!  I hope you get to wear them soon though!  I have a feeling I'll be living in mine (kinda have been already)!


----------



## serena11

There are some "new" items in the online sale section today...in a lot of sizes!


----------



## dreachick2384

fiery, how does the wondrous cardi look open?


----------



## klj

I returned a couple of things and got these~
Ambling twist tank in green...
http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...true&isProduct=true&isBigImage=&templateType=
I want to like it but will probably return...I'm inbetween on this one.. front is cool..bottom twist bugs me though and kind of sticks out/dislike that the back is single layer fabric and the front is always double...I bought a small and its okay..med. was way to big to go in that direction..back it will go.

Gardener's field book top(Language Los Angeles)...really cute! 
http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...true&isProduct=true&isBigImage=&templateType=

I'm keeping it...pretty simple top for the price but I love all the colors and it fits well...not boxy or anything.

I also got another Bordeaux rb tank in white..have it in the rose too...they really are nice!
http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...true&isProduct=true&isBigImage=&templateType=


I recv'd my Swift Current cardi in grey ..in small, but think I it looks alittle sloppy in the shoulder arm area.. so I'm going to order it it XS and see how it looks.

I really like the Art School cardi..in black. Thought it was super cute..but I'm not a stripe girl..I want to get past that but not sure I can, I feel like stripes look super busy on me..but maybe I'm imagining it....does anyone else have it? Curious what your thoughts are.
http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...true&isProduct=true&isBigImage=&templateType=

I tried a TON of stuff on that didn't work..boooo...


----------



## Jencine

I was able to get the Castle Lake dress on sale at my local store (super comfy) and was able to ninja-eye-like-a-hawk order a returned Blazing Rays dress from the website that arrived the other day : ) I think it will look great with a tan!

Hope everyone is enjoying warm weather in their city and finding loads of great things on sales, it seems like more and more items are making it to the sale rack than previous years... or is that just me?


----------



## serena11

I received my castle lake dress in the mail today and it smells funny...should i complain or let it go? I feel like because it has a handwritten tag it was a return...


----------



## Jencine

serena11 said:


> I received my castle lake dress in the mail today and it smells funny...should i complain or let it go? I feel like because it has a handwritten tag it was a return...



Well, I always wash my new clothes or Dryel them before wearing... I wouldn't worry about it. Think of all the times items  you buy in store have been tried on, stepped on, and thrown on the dressing room floor.  : \

Mine that I bought in store smells like dye or slightly rubbery if that makes sense.


----------



## Swanky

smells funny how? Depends on the smell. . .


----------



## serena11

ok, well eww. I know in my mind that people try/touch the clothes but I think i like to pretend that they are really pure and new when I buy them. sigh. It smells musty and kind of unpleasant- then there is the fact that there is a non-original tag on it so I wonder if someone wore it and returned it.


----------



## spylove22

serena11 said:


> ok, well eww. I know in my mind that people try/touch the clothes but I think i like to pretend that they are really pure and new when I buy them. sigh. It smells musty and kind of unpleasant- then there is the fact that there is a non-original tag on it so I wonder if someone wore it and returned it.


 
I can't deal with other people's returns so it would really bother me, I inspect everything, if the original tag is not on, then any smell at all and I'll put it right back on the rack.


----------



## sammieee

klj said:


> Gardener's field book top(Language Los Angeles)...really cute!
> http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...true&isProduct=true&isBigImage=&templateType=
> 
> I'm keeping it...pretty simple top for the price but I love all the colors and it fits well...not boxy or anything.


If you have time, would you mind posting a modeling pic of the Gardener's Field Book Top?  I haven't seen it in my Anthro yet and am just curious on how it drapes/hangs on the body.  I feel like my chest is going to make it look boxy whenever I get the chance to try it on.


----------



## Needanotherbag

Fabulous shopping trip today - everything fit so well I had a hard time on deciding what to bring home with me!

These cargos fit so great - had to size down, and got the color green which isnt green at all, its a dark bluish grey.
http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...tion=jump&search=true&parentid=SEARCH_RESULTS

Had tried this tank in the past and dont remember why I didnt like it, but today on sale it worked for me
http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...ry=&isProduct=true&isBigImage=&templateType=E

And then picked up a tank that isnt online any longer, but its navy with ruffles and a black grosgrain ribbon around the waist as well as for the straps (cant for the life of me remember the name)

also the grey twist cone tank, which is so cute with white shorts or white jeggings.


----------



## samhainophobia

Needanotherbag said:


> And then picked up a tank that isnt online any longer, but its navy with ruffles and a black grosgrain ribbon around the waist as well as for the straps (cant for the life of me remember the name)



Pretty sure that's the Free Flow tank.  I got it on sale in beige, but there was also a navy/black version.  Super cute.


----------



## klj

Needanotherbag said:


> Fabulous shopping trip today - everything fit so well I had a hard time on deciding what to bring home with me!
> 
> These cargos fit so great - had to size down, and got the color green which isnt green at all, its a dark bluish grey.
> http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...tion=jump&search=true&parentid=SEARCH_RESULTS
> 
> Had tried this tank in the past and dont remember why I didnt like it, but today on sale it worked for me
> http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...ry=&isProduct=true&isBigImage=&templateType=E
> 
> And then picked up a tank that isnt online any longer, but its navy with ruffles and a black grosgrain ribbon around the waist as well as for the straps (cant for the life of me remember the name)
> 
> also the grey twist cone tank, which is so cute with white shorts or white jeggings.



Glad the cargos fit!!
I tried my reg size on....maybe that's why they didn't work for me...I didn't have time to try another size(size down).


----------



## Needanotherbag

klj said:


> Glad the cargos fit!!
> I tried my reg size on....maybe that's why they didn't work for me...I didn't have time to try another size(size down).



I think you should give them another try in the next size down, and in the darker color...these cargos are one of those items I put on and and couldnt believe how flattering they were (and I have hips)...I feel like they make me look a size smaller!


----------



## Needanotherbag

samhainophobia said:


> Pretty sure that's the Free Flow tank.  I got it on sale in beige, but there was also a navy/black version.  Super cute.



Yep, you're right, its the Free Flow tank - had been wanting it for so long, and when it finally went on sale I was thrilled!


----------



## klj

Needanotherbag said:


> I think you should give them another try in the next size down, and in the darker color...these cargos are one of those items I put on and and couldnt believe how flattering they were (and I have hips)...I feel like they make me look a size smaller!


 
I'll do that...
I'm with you..I'm lovin' cargo's this year...I wear my one pr.(People and Places crops) all the time!


----------



## pghandbag

Anthropologie's customer-favorable return policy is probably partially to blame for the smelly garment, serena11.  I'm sorry to hear another instance of it being abused though. 

I tracked down a cartography cardigan on sale! And although it is a medium and I probably should have gotten the large, I am keeping it cause I love it. 






detail shot:





It reminds me of those map print leather bags.


----------



## serena11

wow- I love that sweater!! I am eagerly awaiting the arrival of my button cardi today- i hate how ups is showing up so late these days...


----------



## pghandbag

Thank you, serena11! I loved the button cardigan but couldn't track one down post-sale. I am envious and hope yours shows up soon!


----------



## shoppergrl

Here's me with the Graces Tank and Snakebite Belt! 

I bought the tank in a small and the belt in a medium. The tank is sheer, but it's fine under something. If I was wearing it alone, I'd have to pair it with another tank. It's a little bit low-cut, but I was ok with it (being only a 34B).

Er, and please excuse the messy background... :shame:


----------



## klj

^Cute!!


----------



## chynaxdawl

shoppergrl said:


> Here's me with the Graces Tank and Snakebite Belt!
> 
> I bought the tank in a small and the belt in a medium. The tank is sheer, but it's fine under something. If I was wearing it alone, I'd have to pair it with another tank. It's a little bit low-cut, but I was ok with it (being only a 34B).
> 
> Er, and please excuse the messy background... :shame:



i have this in my wishlist...looks great!


----------



## pghandbag

Shopper I love that belt!


----------



## klj

I'm amazed at all the great reviews the Wild and Wonderous cardi is getting..in the pic it looks super long esp. in the front.. for a short person like me..but that must not be the case at all..everyone loves it no matter what!
So who bought it here???


----------



## shoppergrl

Thanks ladies! It's actually the first time I've worn the Snakebite belt... need to pull it out more often!


----------



## cheburashka

shoppergrl and pghandbag, you both look so lovely ! 


Shoppergrl, what a great outfit, I'm loving the belt !

pghandbag, I recently saw you on anthroholic blog and it was aswesome to see a fellow TPFer there, you loook so well put together ! Beautiful !


----------



## pghandbag

Thank you, Cheburashka! Were you among the reader outfits too? I'd love to know which one you were!


----------



## klj

Curious what your honest opinions are of this racerback tank(Cravat racerback)..anyone have it?
http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...true&isProduct=true&isBigImage=&templateType=

I like the brown grey color..
Its more than I want to spend for a tank but I think its interesting..can't tell if its on the shorter size though..:wondering
I want to place an order today and contemplating whether to add it or not.


----------



## Needanotherbag

I've been meaning to post about a top for those ample chested ladies - the Gurgling Ripples Cowlneck is super flattering.  I tried it in the color Moss, and it is TTS, those with smaller chests could size down.  Its soft, has great coverage up top but still shows some cleavage, and the cowlneck material is flowy enough that it doesnt make the bust look larger.  It's on my wishlist for now.

http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...tion=jump&search=true&parentid=SEARCH_RESULTS


----------



## Swanky

I'm large chested and I LOVE cowlnecks! Wore one tonight!


----------



## KristyDarling

It's been awhile since I last bought anything at Anthro but I just wanted to share my purchase! The free shipping promo gets me every time! These 2 cardies will be perfect for work with slacks and tank/cami underneath.

Whirl and Wind Cardigan in Gold (basically bright yellow): http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...tion=jump&search=true&parentid=SEARCH_RESULTS

Roaming Frills Cardigan in Ivory: http://search.anthropologie.com/?q=roaming+frills


----------



## beeb

If anyone here uses Anthro in their Polyvores I would love to see them for outfit inspiration!


----------



## samhainophobia

^*beeb*, my sets are kind of boring because I've just been using my Polyvore as an OOTD diary, and most of what I have on there is work outfits (my office is business formal, but as long as I'm on the dressy side of business casual I can get by ok ), but I usually have one or two Anthro pieces mixed into an outfit, and you're welcome to look if you'd like.

*samhainophobia*'s Polyvore -- http://www.polyvore.com/cgi/profile?id=543079

Looking forward to seeing the other ladies' sets -- I'm sure they're more creative than mine .  But this IS what I look like everyday, so, you know.  Maybe I'M boring!


----------



## Swanky

I have that Roaming Frills cardi in that same color - LOVE it!


----------



## KristyDarling

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I have that Roaming Frills cardi in that same color - LOVE it!


 Hi Swanky! I'm a little worried that all the ruffles might be too much. It's hard to tell in the picture. What do you think?  Also, do you think this is a year-round color?


----------



## Swanky

no, not OTT to me, they're kind of flat.
The color is like a stone color, totally year round!


----------



## KristyDarling

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> no, not OTT to me, they're kind of flat.
> The color is like a stone color, totally year round!



Thanks! I'm super excited about these cardies!


----------



## SuLi

Hi everyone!

I haven't had the time to shop since I started grad school this summer.  It's also been a really long time since I bought anything from Anthro.  To celebrate getting an A on my first midterm, I bought myself two shirts this weekend.

Weisshorn Blouse: http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...true&isProduct=true&isBigImage=&templateType=

San Vitale Tank: http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...true&isProduct=true&isBigImage=&templateType=

I'm wearing the Weisshorn blouse today with some white capris, and I've gotten some compliments, so I know I made the right choice (was somewhat undecided in the dressing room).

Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## klj

samhainophobia said:


> ^*beeb*, my sets are kind of boring because I've just been using my Polyvore as an OOTD diary, and most of what I have on there is work outfits (my office is business formal, but as long as I'm on the dressy side of business casual I can get by ok ), but I usually have one or two Anthro pieces mixed into an outfit, and you're welcome to look if you'd like.
> 
> *samhainophobia*'s Polyvore -- http://www.polyvore.com/cgi/profile?id=543079
> 
> Looking forward to seeing the other ladies' sets -- I'm sure they're more creative than mine .  But this IS what I look like everyday, so, you know.  Maybe I'M boring!



I personally.. like your classic looks/pieces..


----------



## DC-Cutie

Congrats & Good Luck with Grad School, *SuLi*

Has anyone seen the Illume candles (2 wick that come in batik print aluminum tins)?  They went on sale for $9.95

Thanks


----------



## klj

SuLi said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I haven't had the time to shop since I started grad school this summer.  It's also been a really long time since I bought anything from Anthro.  To celebrate getting an A on my first midterm, I bought myself two shirts this weekend.
> 
> Weisshorn Blouse: http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...true&isProduct=true&isBigImage=&templateType=
> 
> 
> 
> San Vitale Tank: http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...true&isProduct=true&isBigImage=&templateType=
> 
> I'm wearing the Weisshorn blouse today with some white capris, and I've gotten some compliments, so I know I made the right choice (was somewhat undecided in the dressing room).
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!



Yaay..congrats on your A!!


----------



## klj

Does anyone own the Flowing tiers tank..and how do you like it?
http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...true&isProduct=true&isBigImage=&templateType=


----------



## KristyDarling

^^^ I'm curious about this tank too. Particularly interested in whether all those tiers cause added bulk. And is it easy to tuck into pants/skirt?


----------



## klj

^Same here about the bulk. All the reviews are really good but want to know from someone on here.


----------



## samhainophobia

PSA: I received (another) Anthro order last night.  Lovely stuff, but a couple of caveats on a couple of the pieces.

I bought the Graces Tank by Deletta, in Ivory (http://tinyurl.com/2allezu).  It's stunning.  Fits TTS, and is really gorgeous.  Looks equally great dressed up or down, with a pencil skirt or with slouchy charcoal silk capris, and I intend to wear it both ways.  BUT.  And this is a pretty big but.  The body of the ivory tank is _*completely*_ see-through.  As in, you could see the color of my skin through the cotton fabric of the tank.  I am going to have to wear a separate camisole under the tank in order to be appropriately attired.

I also bought the Tidal Ruffles blouse, by Floreat (http://tinyurl.com/2aaeujv).  This is really lovely, but also completely sheer, and will require a camisole under it.  That's not apparent from the product photo, so I thought I'd mention it here.  Also, I'd consider sizing up.  For once, the problem wasn't my bust.  The blouse accomodated my bust fine, but the band around the ribcage (which you can see in the product photo) was constricting.  I usually take a size 8 in numbered size tops (M in S/M/L tops; 6 in Odille), and I'd size up to a 10 in this.  For reference, the only other top I've sized up to a 10 in thus far is the On-A-Wing blouse.


----------



## klj

KristyDarling said:


> ^^^ I'm curious about this tank too. Particularly interested in whether all those tiers cause added bulk. And is it easy to tuck into pants/skirt?



http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...true&isProduct=true&isBigImage=&templateType=
I bought this tank today and its very cute!!  I got the small..I'm 124..34C/D..5'3...it doesn't add bulk and the ruffles lay really flat on mine..also didn't over emphasis my chest. Not sure about tucking..didn't try it yet..nice shirt for wearing under things or on its own..versatile for sure. It def. looks really long on the model pic..not sure why because its just past my hip on me. I think you might really like it!!


----------



## KristyDarling

klj said:


> http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...true&isProduct=true&isBigImage=&templateType=
> I bought this tank today and its very cute!!  I got the small..I'm 124..34C/D..5'3...it doesn't add bulk and the ruffles lay really flat on mine..also didn't over emphasis my chest. Not sure about tucking..didn't try it yet..nice shirt for wearing under things or on its own..versatile for sure. It def. looks really long on the model pic..not sure why because its just past my hip on me. I think you might really like it!!


Thanks for the report, klj!! Good to know that it lays flat and that the length is not too long. One of my pet peeves is the tremendously long tank tops that seem to be the norm now. It makes tucking into work pants/skirts so hard! I hate it when you can see the bulky outline of a tucked-in shirt through pants/skirts. To this day I still don't know how to remedy that problem!


----------



## klj

I also got this top(Cumulonimbus tee) in the cream color...its adorable/sweet..has a curve hugging fit but not in a clingy way ...not boxy at all and the detail is really cute...I tried both the XS and the small..I could have done either but chose the small...it was a tiny bit longer. I wouldn't have bought it by the pic online but in person I couldn't pass up.
http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...true&isProduct=true&isBigImage=&templateType=


----------



## serena11

^ that tee looks amazing!


----------



## klj

KristyDarling said:


> Thanks for the report, klj!! Good to know that it lays flat and that the length is not too long. One of my pet peeves is the tremendously long tank tops that seem to be the norm now. It makes tucking into work pants/skirts so hard! I hate it when you can see the bulky outline of a tucked-in shirt through pants/skirts. To this day I still don't know how to remedy that problem!




I forgot to add..now that I take a closer look at it..the chiffon parts are unfinished...which stinks. I see it unraveling over time. I've heard there is something called fray stop..but not sure how it would work. I wonder it it would cost alot for a seamstress to finish the edges...booo.
I love it though...


----------



## sammieee

Went dress crazy this week and picked up a bunch of dresses from Anthro:

-Tiny Windows Dress (modeling pic here: http://twitpic.com/1vyu1d)
-Beda Dress in white (http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...y=&isProduct=true&isBigImage=&templateType=B1)
-Sunwashed Dots Shirtdress (http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro/catalog/productdetail.jsp?subCategoryId=CLOTHES-DRESSES&id=18394411&catId=CLOTHES-DRESSES&pushId=CLOTHES-DRESSES&popId=CLOTHES&sortProperties=&navCount=150&navAction=top&fromCategoryPage=true&selectedProductSize=&selectedProductSize1=&color=008&colorName=GREY%20MOTIF&isSubcategory=true&isProduct=true&isBigImage=&templateType=)


----------



## klj

^All are cute..love the last one!


----------



## Needanotherbag

klj said:


> http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...true&isProduct=true&isBigImage=&templateType=
> I bought this tank today and its very cute!!  I got the small..I'm 124..34C/D..5'3...it doesn't add bulk and the ruffles lay really flat on mine..also didn't over emphasis my chest. Not sure about tucking..didn't try it yet..nice shirt for wearing under things or on its own..versatile for sure. It def. looks really long on the model pic..not sure why because its just past my hip on me. I think you might really like it!!



I've really been wanting this tank - I think your review just gave me the push I needed...


----------



## Needanotherbag

sammieee said:


> Went dress crazy this week and picked up a bunch of dresses from Anthro:
> 
> -Tiny Windows Dress (modeling pic here: http://twitpic.com/1vyu1d)
> -Beda Dress in white (http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...y=&isProduct=true&isBigImage=&templateType=B1)
> -Sunwashed Dots Shirtdress (http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...true&isProduct=true&isBigImage=&templateType=)



I've never seen that first one, the color is so pretty!


----------



## Needanotherbag

Kind of OT, but with all these racer back tanks, what is everyones favorite bra to wear under them so that there is no strap showage?  I'm bustier, so cant go without...


----------



## Slimswife

sammieee said:


> Went dress crazy this week and picked up a bunch of dresses from Anthro:
> 
> -Tiny Windows Dress (modeling pic here: http://twitpic.com/1vyu1d)
> -Beda Dress in white (http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...y=&isProduct=true&isBigImage=&templateType=B1)
> -Sunwashed Dots Shirtdress (http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...true&isProduct=true&isBigImage=&templateType=)


 
Wow! The first dress looks so beautiful on you 
Great choices.


----------



## pearlisthegurl

sammieee said:


> Went dress crazy this week and picked up a bunch of dresses from Anthro:
> 
> -Tiny Windows Dress (modeling pic here: http://twitpic.com/1vyu1d)
> -Beda Dress in white (http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...y=&isProduct=true&isBigImage=&templateType=B1)
> -Sunwashed Dots Shirtdress (http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...true&isProduct=true&isBigImage=&templateType=)



love the first one! so cute!


----------



## klj

Needanotherbag said:


> Kind of OT, but with all these racer back tanks, what is everyones favorite bra to wear under them so that there is no strap showage?  I'm bustier, so cant go without...



I either do a strapless or I have a convertible(VS) that I use. I still don't have a strapless/convertible bra that I'm completely in love with though...

That tank is really cute and I think you might like it...but I'm alittle concerned about the unfinished chiffon ruffles..


----------



## KristyDarling

Needanotherbag -- I swear by CK's racerback: http://www1.bloomingdales.com/catal...a&utm_source=GoogleProduct&utm_medium=organic

Super comfy and perfect with my racerback tops. I like that it doesn't add bulk either.


----------



## Needanotherbag

Thanks *klj* and* Kristy* - I'll check those styles out and see if I can get a good fit - I've stayed away from VS for years, maybe I should go check them out. I've never tried a CK so I should try that too.

*klj* - I have a raw edge chiffon ruffle cardi from J Crew, which I really love, but I have to take scissors to it often to cut little strings off before wearing, and I only get it dry cleaned.


----------



## samhainophobia

Needanotherbag said:


> Kind of OT, but with all these racer back tanks, what is everyones favorite bra to wear under them so that there is no strap showage? I'm bustier, so cant go without...


 
I wear a NuBra with all of my maxidresses and tanks with trickier necklines/strap placements.  I started wearing the NuBra when I was smaller up top, but I wear a 38C now and still love it.


----------



## klj

KristyDarling said:


> Needanotherbag -- I swear by CK's racerback: http://www1.bloomingdales.com/catalog/product/index.ognc?ID=135395&CategoryID=2910&cm_mmc=Froogle-_-Womens-_-BRA-_-Calvin_Klein_Underwear_Women's_Perfectly_Fit_Racer_Back_Bra&utm_source=GoogleProduct&utm_medium=organic
> 
> Super comfy and perfect with my racerback tops. I like that it doesn't add bulk either.



I'm going to look into this one and the NuBra...I don't like added bulk either and I don't love VS ...seems I'm always on the search for the best strapless..etc.


----------



## klj

Does anyone have the Contrasting elements tank..if so does if come down really low in the front..I can't tell if the buttons end up in a good spot or not.
http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...true&isProduct=true&isBigImage=&templateType=


----------



## klj

Sorry for so many posts by me..but I forgot to ask..
I've never had to return a sale item..I know they are awesome at regular returns..do they take back sale items just as easily?


----------



## hapijuliet18

My first purchase at Anthropologie, that I wish to wear at one of my engagement shoots.  What do you girls think??  I'm still not 100% sold on it, but my fiance likes it   What belt would be good to wear with it??  

TIA!


----------



## hapijuliet18

klj said:


> Sorry for so many posts by me..but I forgot to ask..
> I've never had to return a sale item..I know they are awesome at regular returns..do they take back sale items just as easily?



Yep, same return policy for sale items


----------



## klj

^ Thanks! I guess after all this time ..it hasn't come up until now.


----------



## fieryfashionist

*SuLi *-  I hope grad school is going well!   At least you'll be stylish while matriculating in those cute tops! 

*sam*, I really love both... great picks!   Good thing sheerness can be remedied by a cami! 

*klj *- I love that flowing tiers tanks... and the tee is so cute too! 

*samieee *- Such cute dresses! 

*hapijuliet18 *- That dress is so pretty!!  I would do something lighter shoe wise though.   Hmm, do you want the belt to cover the grosgrain ribbon part?  You could do pink, purple, yellow, blue, orange, red, etc.... the dress is so neutral that virtually anything would work, depending on the look you are going for!


----------



## fieryfashionist

The Roaming Frills cardi is AMAZING!!   I think I need it in at least two more colors!!   I figured it would be a great match with this NL dress I've had sitting in my closet forever... and it is!  It'll go with a lot more too, but I just threw that particular dress on to model it.


----------



## samhainophobia

hapijuliet18 said:


> My first purchase at Anthropologie, that I wish to wear at one of my engagement shoots. What do you girls think?? I'm still not 100% sold on it, but my fiance likes it  What belt would be good to wear with it??
> 
> TIA!


 
I think it looks great on you .  I understand not being sold on it, though -- I wanted this dress FOREVER, finally picked it up on sale, and am returning it.  It looks surprisingly cheap IMO.  I was disappointed, even though it looked cute on.

That said, it looks good on you, and if you got it on sale and your fiance likes it I'd probably keep it.  I also probably wouldn't wear a belt.  There's already a lot going on with all the ruffles, and I don't think it needs one.  Just MHO, though.


----------



## DC-Cutie

*fieryfashionist* - LOVE the cardigan, it's perfect with your dress that's equally beautiful!


----------



## pearlisthegurl

*fieryfashionist* the cardi and dress make an adorable combo!


----------



## fieryfashionist

*DC-Cutie* and *pearlisthegurl* - Thank you so much!!


----------



## spylove22

minal, very cute dress and cardi!


----------



## KristyDarling

Fiery -- love that cardie and color on you! I just got the same cardie in Ivory and am in love with it!


----------



## aki_sato

I think it's beautiful 

I think a slim belt with it will be nice..

Thick belt might add bulk to all the layers...


hapijuliet18 said:


> My first purchase at Anthropologie, that I wish to wear at one of my engagement shoots.  What do you girls think??  I'm still not 100% sold on it, but my fiance likes it   What belt would be good to wear with it??
> 
> TIA!


----------



## samhainophobia

Dropped into Anthro yesterday and got some new stuff.  

OOTD and review: I'm wearing the *Hello Sunday blazer* today over my Deletta Wind Patterns dress in black (past season).  I was wearing the same dress on my shopping trip yesterday, and took an armload of things into the dressing room.  I tried on the Hello Sunday blazer over the dress that I had on, then stepped outside to find the sales associate to ask her to bring me the next size up.  Bless her, she blurted out "That looks awesome!"  

It really does.  The Wind Patterns dress is pretty casual and is just about the last thing I'd ever think to pair with a blazer or to wear to my business formal office on a workday, but when the blazer is fastened (hook and eye closures) it hides the banded/blouson waist and emphasizes the beautiful pleating at the neckline of the dress.

The blazer itself is really sharp-looking, but there's not a lot of room in it.  I took a medium which is my regular size, but it's snug all over.  I wanted to size up to a large, but it didn't look nearly as good.  Suffer for beauty.  I finished the outfit today with peep-toe black pumps and a gold Maya Brenner mini initial necklace.  Polyvore is here: http://www.polyvore.com/ootd_june_21_2010/set?id=19911927. (Dress isn't exact, but is the closest approximation I could find in black to put in the set.  This is the Wind Patterns dress -- http://tinyurl.com/25c3u9n.)

I also picked up the *Morning Meadows Robe *(http://tinyurl.com/2c5qr39), the *Polka Pop Slip* (http://tinyurl.com/25dqwrb), and the *Navy Garland Slip* (http://tinyurl.com/22no9ny), as part of my ongoing effort to upgrade my loungewear.  The robe is by Anne Pinkerton and both slips are by Eloise.  All three are made of slinky, sexy jersey.  All three are fantastic -- extremely flattering and insanely comfortable, and the robe has pockets.  Highly recommended.


----------



## pearlisthegurl

samhainophobia said:


> I also picked up the *Morning Meadows Robe *(http://tinyurl.com/2c5qr39), the *Polka Pop Slip* (http://tinyurl.com/25dqwrb), and the *Navy Garland Slip* (http://tinyurl.com/22no9ny), as part of my ongoing effort to upgrade my loungewear.  The robe is by Anne Pinkerton and both slips are by Eloise.  All three are made of slinky, sexy jersey.  All three are fantastic -- extremely flattering and insanely comfortable, and the robe has pockets.  Highly recommended.



Love the robe! The Navy Garland Slip is super cute! Great purchases!


----------



## fieryfashionist

*spylove* - Hey girl!   Thanks so much! 

*Kristy*- Aww, thank you!!   Oooooh, I LOVE the ivory!   I so need that as well!! 

*samhainophobia* - Great purchases!   Those slips are beautiful!   I love your OOTD as well... very well put together!


----------



## hapijuliet18

Thank you for everyone who gave their opinion...I'm going to keep my rising vapor dress


----------



## fayden

btw great sale today!  got me a bunch of new tops and a scarf.


----------



## samhainophobia

I'm officially all Anthro'ed out.  The sale did nothing for me.  I have everything I want from the old stuff, and anything that's still on my wishlist is way too new to go on sale!

I picked up a pair of COH Kelly bootcuts in white (b/c I desperately need a pair of white jeans) and a Binu's Necklace at full price -- liked it online, fell head over heels in love with it in store.  It's gorgeous.

Hope everyone else found some great deals today!  I have to make some returns and then I think I'll be swearing off Anthro for a couple of months until my current wishlist hits the sale cycle.


----------



## serena11

^ I'm with you- they put so much on sale today but none of it was what I had been looking at. Two weeks ago, they put like 6 things on sale and I bought 4 of them: button cardi, red and white swoop tank, green skirt things and pretty cream and gold tank with rose things on it! But I am off to Anthro right now so maybe somehting will strike my fancy in store!


----------



## cheburashka

I picked up several comforters and a fab tank, will take picture soon.


----------



## thespianmonsalv

I feel so lucky today! I walked into the store and noticed that things that I had been hunting/scoping were on sale! I was able to look through it all before stuff in my size was sold out. I got the Birdie Bolero, the At-First-Site Jacket, and the Botanical Stroll Dress (which is so quirky and adorable). I'm very happy - although I spent way too much so now I'm on a big ban!


----------



## ozmodiar

They just did inventory so there were some scattered second and third cut things in store. I found the Openwork Vines skirt ($30) I thought I'd totally missed out on and an AG corduroy pencil skirt for $10 (retail $145)!


----------



## pearlisthegurl

ozmodiar said:


> They just did inventory so there were some scattered second and third cut things in store. I found the Openwork Vines skirt ($30) I thought I'd totally missed out on and an AG corduroy pencil skirt for $10 (retail $145)!




great deal! pics!


----------



## klj

thespianmonsalv said:


> I feel so lucky today! I walked into the store and noticed that things that I had been hunting/scoping were on sale! I was able to look through it all before stuff in my size was sold out. I got the Birdie Bolero, the At-First-Site Jacket, and the Botanical Stroll Dress (which is so quirky and adorable). I'm very happy - although I spent way too much so now I'm on a big ban!



Congrats on all your finds today...I really like your new dress..


----------



## klj

cheburashka said:


> I picked up several comforters and a fab tank, will take picture soon.



Please do..I've been wanting another comforter and their's are so pretty.


----------



## serena11

Ok, so a trip to the Anthro store yielded some finds for me:
The Panalu'u Beach Cardigan was a revelation in person:http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...electedProductSize1=&color=005&colorName=DARK GREY&isSubcategory=&isProduct=true&isBigImage=&templateType=E

I also snagged this tee: http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...electedProductSize1=&color=005&colorName=DARK GREY&isSubcategory=&isProduct=true&isBigImage=&templateType=E


----------



## jordanjordan

None of the stuff I'm waiting on went on sale this week... what a bummer!


----------



## serena11

Does anyone have this tank: I really like it but I am wondering if it's worth $88:


----------



## jordanjordan

serena11 said:


> Does anyone have this tank: I really like it but I am wondering if it's worth $88:
> 
> View attachment 1137504



I bought it in white and returned it and am now regretting it.  I was hoping it would go on sale this week but it didn't.  I plan on rebuying it in the very near future.  I'll probably hold out until next week's sale and if it's not there just buy it.  I like the white the best.  I wish the green was a little brighter for summer but I think the green is nice and will work as a great layering piece the rest of the year.  The quality on this top is excellent and it looks really expensive.

It is a great top, it is very drapey and I think you can wear it casually and dressy.  I like it with jeans and ballet flats or great sandals.  It's a little on the long side which works great for me because I am tall but I am not sure if it would work well with short shorts.

For sizing: I'm 5'9", when I got it a few months ago, I was a S/M 135 pounds 32C/D and the M fit best.  I fit in the small but I had some lumpiness. I am now down to 122 and 32B/C and I think I'm going to get the small this time.


----------



## klj

^Its cute...I think I tried this on in the past but might have to again. I have a thing for white shirts..tanks..I love them in the summer with jeans,etc.
There are soooo many things on my wishlist right now....not good....


----------



## fayden

serena11 said:


> Does anyone have this tank: I really like it but I am wondering if it's worth $88:
> 
> View attachment 1137504



my friend bought it in black it looks really great on her.  i would buy it but the neckline is too low on me.  i've got a super short torso.


----------



## klj

^ I think that is what didn't work on me(neckline)..but I can't remember...


----------



## serena11

I went up a size because the girls looked terrible in my regular size and it worked out well because I really liked the extra length in the bigger size. I just don't know if its worth the 88..


----------



## klj

I bought this sweater..and its super cute..very flattering. Its not as long as the similar one that was out previously. The only drawback was the price!
http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...true&isProduct=true&isBigImage=&templateType=


----------



## Needanotherbag

^^^pretty sweater!

I just received a couple pairs of these shorts:
http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...ry=&isProduct=true&isBigImage=&templateType=E

But have to return them, as the inseam is not 3 inches, more like 2, and a 3 inch inseam is pushing it for me, so the 2 inch was soooo not classy....


----------



## klj

^Darn...!
I think its really hard to find great shorts......and dresses for that matter.
I tried on the longer cargo shorts you bought..can't remember the name..in green...they are super cute!
I wonder sometimes with my height and where they hit if that length cuts me off..but I almost want to go back and get them. All they had left were the green and pink..I would get the green.


----------



## jordanjordan

Needanotherbag said:


> ^^^pretty sweater!
> 
> I just received a couple pairs of these shorts:
> http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...ry=&isProduct=true&isBigImage=&templateType=E
> 
> But have to return them, as the inseam is not 3 inches, more like 2, and a 3 inch inseam is pushing it for me, so the 2 inch was soooo not classy....



I have those shorts!  I bought them full price and luckily was able to get a price adjustment.  I got them in "lilac" which is actually olive green.  I haven't worn them yet but they are pretty short.  They also run a little small, I got a 4 and usually I am a 2.


----------



## Needanotherbag

klj said:


> ^Darn...!
> I think its really hard to find great shorts......and dresses for that matter.
> I tried on the longer cargo shorts you bought..can't remember the name..in green...they are super cute!
> I wonder sometimes with my height and where they hit if that length cuts me off..but I almost want to go back and get them. All they had left were the green and pink..I would get the green.



Yeah I have a hard time finding cute shorts...I have no problem finding cargos though!  Did you get the Hei Hei cargos?  I love those, so super comfy!  And they look great with summery heeled sandals, so if they are cutting you off, a heel can elongate your leg and dress them up.


----------



## Needanotherbag

jordanjordan said:


> I have those shorts!  I bought them full price and luckily was able to get a price adjustment.  I got them in "lilac" which is actually olive green.  I haven't worn them yet but they are pretty short.  They also run a little small, I got a 4 and usually I am a 2.



I ordered them in both colors - super cute shorts, if they were just 1 inch longer...this mommy needs to hide the upper thighs LOL


----------



## klj

Needanotherbag said:


> Yeah I have a hard time finding cute shorts...I have no problem finding cargos though!  Did you get the Hei Hei cargos?  I love those, so super comfy!  And they look great with summery heeled sandals, so if they are cutting you off, a heel can elongate your leg and dress them up.



How tall are you?
I'm going to get them tomorrow and take another look at them..


----------



## klj

Hi! and welcome..


----------



## shoppergrl

serena11 said:


> Does anyone have this tank: I really like it but I am wondering if it's worth $88:
> 
> View attachment 1137504



I have this in white and love it.  I'm hoping it goes on sale so I can pick it up in that color too!


----------



## Needanotherbag

klj said:


> How tall are you?
> I'm going to get them tomorrow and take another look at them..



I'm 5'7" so on the taller side, which presents its own set of fit issues...  but I went to return the shorts tonight and the SA there told me there were lots of longer shorts on sale right now (didnt have a chance to go look)


----------



## klj

I'm only 5'3 and they hit below my knee a bit(do they hit you above the knee?)...not bad or anything since they seem like a short capri to me rather than a true short...ahhhh...I can't decide. I'm going on a sort of vacation where it will be hot and humid and I need these....I wear mostly gladiator sandals and flat sandals with my cargo's...( I bought those G1's with the elastic down at the bottom  in green..)...so I'll have 2 green cargo's ...oh well.....


----------



## Needanotherbag

klj said:


> I'm only 5'3 and they hit below my knee a bit(do they hit you above the knee?)...not bad or anything since they seem like a short capri to me rather than a true short...ahhhh...I can't decide. I'm going on a sort of vacation where it will be hot and humid and I need these....I wear mostly gladiator sandals and flat sandals with my cargo's...( I bought those G1's with the elastic down at the bottom  in green..)...so I'll have 2 green cargo's ...oh well.....



Mine hit right below the knee, which I like because they are not quite shorts and not quite capris, so they look different than my other cargos.  I also wear flats and glads with cargos, but tried the heels the other day and loved the look.

I also got those G1s - I think it was you who talked me into them!  And I love those too, so comfy!  I have 4 pairs of cargos now, and am thinking I need the JBrand Houlihans to round out the collection...is that too many cargos?


----------



## klj

No...not too many! I can't seem to get away from the green color though...lol
Okay so they are hitting us in the same place..I'm probably going to get them..


----------



## Needanotherbag

klj said:


> No...not too many! I can't seem to get away from the green color though...lol
> Okay so they are hitting us in the same place..I'm probably going to get them..



LOL three of my four pairs are green...I got the Hei Hei's in the light tan though.  I'm thinking I'll get the Tan in the JBrand, unless the green calls to me


----------



## klj

So after all this back and forth by me...(probably because now I'm being desperate because we're leaving on Wed.) I purchased the cargo's but going to return them..they fit me awesome in all the important places except I can't get over that they make me look stubby in a weird way..where they hit me on my legs..it will bother me and I'm sad. Oh well....


----------



## Swanky

http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...ry=&isProduct=true&isBigImage=&templateType=E
saw these in store and they are TEENY!  I'm short and have decent legs so I like to wear shorter shorts, but these were verah short!


----------



## Needanotherbag

^^^yup, those are the shorts I had to return, so cute but way too short...maybe 10 years ago I could have, but not now LOL


----------



## ozmodiar

It finally went on sale so I got the Field Game Cardigan in gray. I really wanted the navy version, too, but I restrained myself. You know you're drinking too much Anthro Kool-Aid when you start thinking buying cute $50-60 sweaters every other week is a great deal. 

I also liked the Joe's Raw Hem Kickers, but do you guys think they're too trendy? If I spend $100+ on jeans, I want them to last a while. Maybe I should just wait for ones with shorter cuffs to be discounted.


----------



## DC-Cutie

has anyone seen the Optical Illusion dress in size 8?  I got it today, but the 6 is a tad bit tight.
http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...ue&selectedProductSize=&selectedProductSize1=

Thanks


----------



## Needanotherbag

This sweater is so gorgeous, has anyone tried it on in store?
http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...ue&isBigImage=&templateType=&tabStyle=Reviews

not sure if I can live without it...


----------



## TxGlam

Has anyone seen this black maxi dress in stores? Would love to see modeling pics! 

http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...=true&isBigImage=&templateType=&tabStyle=Info

I bought the ******* Trench last week and freakin love it! I can't wait to wear it this *sigh*
http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...tion=jump&search=true&parentid=SEARCH_RESULTS


----------



## fayden

TxGlam said:


> Has anyone seen this black maxi dress in stores? Would love to see modeling pics!
> 
> http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...=true&isBigImage=&templateType=&tabStyle=Info
> 
> I bought the ******* Trench last week and freakin love it! I can't wait to wear it this *sigh*
> http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...tion=jump&search=true&parentid=SEARCH_RESULTS



would love to see modeling pics of the trench and how is the belt tie?  does it look okay if you don't belt it?


----------



## DC-Cutie

fayden said:


> would love to see modeling pics of the trench and how is the belt tie? does it look okay if you don't belt it?


 
http://www.thechloeconspiracy.com/2010/06/outfit-of-day-i-know-how-you-like-to.html


----------



## fayden

DC-Cutie said:


> http://www.thechloeconspiracy.com/2010/06/outfit-of-day-i-know-how-you-like-to.html



wow loving the jacket even more.  i guess you do need to tie the belt though for it to look right.


----------



## kelbell35

Has anyone seen/tried on the Van Wrinkle Sweater?  I think it's gorgeous but want to know if it looks as good in person and if it's worth the money.


----------



## pghandbag

DC-Cutie said:


> has anyone seen the Optical Illusion dress in size 8?  I got it today, but the 6 is a tad bit tight.
> http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...ue&selectedProductSize=&selectedProductSize1=
> 
> Thanks



DC Cutie, I saw this dress in a size 10 today in the sale section of the Pittsburgh Bakery Square store. You could get it altered maybe?


----------



## Needanotherbag

kelbell35 said:


> Has anyone seen/tried on the Van Wrinkle Sweater?  I think it's gorgeous but want to know if it looks as good in person and if it's worth the money.



I'm hoping this arrives in stores soon, I'm loving the neutral color, such a gorgeous fall sweater!


----------



## cjy

^ That is gorgeous!!


----------



## DC-Cutie

pghandbag said:


> DC Cutie, I saw this dress in a size 10 today in the sale section of the Pittsburgh Bakery Square store. You could get it altered maybe?



I'm on the phone with the store now   It's a size 12, but like you said I can get it altered.  Should be here on Monday or Tuesday.

Thanks so much!!!!


----------



## samhainophobia

kelbell35 said:


> Has anyone seen/tried on the Van Wrinkle Sweater? I think it's gorgeous but want to know if it looks as good in person and if it's worth the money.


 
Ooh!  That's adorable.  Thanks for adding to my wishlist .


----------



## cheburashka

TxGlam said:


> Has anyone seen this black maxi dress in stores? Would love to see modeling pics!
> 
> http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...=true&isBigImage=&templateType=&tabStyle=Info
> 
> I bought the ******* Trench last week and freakin love it! I can't wait to wear it this *sigh*
> http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...tion=jump&search=true&parentid=SEARCH_RESULTS


 

TX, I haven't seen the dress in stores, but I remember seeing modeling pictures on one of the Anthro blogs. Swanky, hope it's ok to link it (it's not my blog), it should be on the second page if you scroll down:

http://inpursuitofprettythings.blogspot.com/


----------



## Needanotherbag

And this one I will need for fall as well, I love the two tone neutrals (have got to stay away from greys this fall, as everything I own is grey)
http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...=1+Whipped+Woolens+Cardigan&_requestid=145622


----------



## oscarcat729

I love when I find something cute and inexpensive at anthro (always sale section, of course). I went today and got the Summer Wandering tank in grey. 
BONUS: There's a teensy tiny hole at the corner of the pocket, so I got an extra 25% off!


----------



## hellokatiegirl

TxGlam said:


> I bought the ******* Trench last week and freakin love it! I can't wait to wear it this *sigh*
> http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...tion=jump&search=true&parentid=SEARCH_RESULTS



I want this trench!!! I have been yearning to buy it for the last week or so and read really positive reviews about it online. I am afraid it is going to sell out. Do you think it runs a bit small? This is what all of the reviews online say, so I am debating about size.


----------



## TxGlam

cheburashka said:


> TX, I haven't seen the dress in stores, but I remember seeing modeling pictures on one of the Anthro blogs. Swanky, hope it's ok to link it (it's not my blog), it should be on the second page if you scroll down:
> 
> http://inpursuitofprettythings.blogspot.com/


 thank you very much!! 



hellokatiegirl said:


> I want this trench!!! I have been yearning to buy it for the last week or so and read really positive reviews about it online. I am afraid it is going to sell out. Do you think it runs a bit small? This is what all of the reviews online say, so I am debating about size.


 I think it runs a little snug so I sized up to a 2 so I would have more room in the chest area and so my arms didn't feel so restraint. So if you are chesty then size up otherwise should be okay. Chloe has posted hers on her blog.



fayden said:


> would love to see modeling pics of the trench and how is the belt tie?  does it look okay if you don't belt it?


 Chloe posted hers yesterday I think? I will try to remember to take a pic of it unbelted for you tomorrow..


----------



## fieryfashionist

Ahh, I have been eying this trench!!   So me!!   I bet it looks amazing on you (everything you post does)!   Did you buy the same size in this as you did in the Two Paths Trench?  I wonder if I should get a 2 or a 4, hmm.  My Two Paths Trench is a 2 (all they had) and fits great... arms are a tiny bit snug though... so maybe I should go for the 4 in this one?  What do you think? 




TxGlam said:


> Has anyone seen this black maxi dress in stores? Would love to see modeling pics!
> 
> http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...=true&isBigImage=&templateType=&tabStyle=Info
> 
> I bought the ******* Trench last week and freakin love it! I can't wait to wear it this *sigh*
> http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...tion=jump&search=true&parentid=SEARCH_RESULTS


----------



## hellokatiegirl

fieryfashionist said:


> Ahh, I have been eying this trench!!   So me!!   I bet it looks amazing on you (everything you post does)!   Did you buy the same size in this as you did in the Two Paths Trench?  I wonder if I should get a 2 or a 4, hmm.  My Two Paths Trench is a 2 (all they had) and fits great... arms are a tiny bit snug though... so maybe I should go for the 4 in this one?  What do you think?



I am also debating between a 2 and 4 in this coat. I go between these two sizes at Anthropologie and I am thinking about the 4 because I want to be able to wear a sweater or something a little heavier under the coat. Also I have fairly broad shoulders so I think the 4 might be less constrictive. I would love to see any modeling pics of people who purchases this!


----------



## pghandbag

DC-Cutie said:


> I'm on the phone with the store now   It's a size 12, but like you said I can get it altered.  Should be here on Monday or Tuesday.
> 
> Thanks so much!!!!



I am so sorry I misread the tag! It was hand written so I imagine it was a return from the website. Glad it is on its way to you!! I hope you got it for a deal!


----------



## fieryfashionist

Hi!   Hmm, I actually ordered the 4... I'm thinking that'll work out.  I have broad shoulders too!  I generally wear either a 2 or a 4, but like you said, having the option of wearing something a bit heavier underneath is always good (as long as the jacket still looks fitted and sleek)!   I'll post pics when I receive it... but I also hope others who have it post first! 



hellokatiegirl said:


> I am also debating between a 2 and 4 in this coat. I go between these two sizes at Anthropologie and I am thinking about the 4 because I want to be able to wear a sweater or something a little heavier under the coat. Also I have fairly broad shoulders so I think the 4 might be less constrictive. I would love to see any modeling pics of people who purchases this!


----------



## CoffeePrincess

Went to Anthro after work and picked up citizens of humanity avedon slick skinny jeans/leggings in black for $49.95!! So comfy. Love surprise sales at Anthro!


----------



## fieryfashionist

^OMG, that's a ridiculous deal!!   I have those (as well as several other colors in that style) and love, love, love them ... I literally live in them (although lately it's been dresses)... lucky you, how awesome!!!


----------



## CoffeePrincess

Thanks fiery! I was super psyched!  Now I want more, in different colors.


----------



## thespianmonsalv

So, I went into my local Anthro today - just to look, not to buy, mind you - and tried on a bunch of stuff I had been looking at. But I came out of the store with this. I have to say, it wasn't something that I thought I would love but it was so flattering on! I have small shoulders and it made them look like they had more of a presence, which is always a bonus for me. And the kicker was that I had some gift cards I used so it only cost me $30!


----------



## Swanky

I was at Starbucks this morning and was chatting w/ someone. . . 
DH asked "who was that?" and I said "um, a the manager at Anthro"   :shame:

I must stop going so often!


----------



## virginie1

Hi everyone!
Does anyone know how much additional discount ANTHRO gives for damaged items (stains) ?


----------



## cheburashka

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I was at Starbucks this morning and was chatting w/ someone. . .
> DH asked "who was that?" and I said "um, a the manager at Anthro"  :shame:
> 
> I must stop going so often!


 
I love this story, too cute for words, I'll go share this with my SO because it's so awesome.


----------



## samhainophobia

thespianmonsalv said:


> So, I went into my local Anthro today - just to look, not to buy, mind you - and tried on a bunch of stuff I had been looking at. But I came out of the store with this. I have to say, it wasn't something that I thought I would love but it was so flattering on! I have small shoulders and it made them look like they had more of a presence, which is always a bonus for me. And the kicker was that I had some gift cards I used so it only cost me $30!



Yep, I posted a rave for the Hello Sunday blazer a page or two back -- it's a great piece!  Actually, I was walking through Bloomingdales a couple of days after I bought it, and I saw that their house brand (Aqua) has an identical blazer at just about the same price point -- but Bloomies has sales more often than Anthro does .  The Aqua version was 30% off when I saw it.  So might be worth keeping an eye out, if anyone wants this piece and doesn't want to pay full price, but isn't keen on waiting out the full sale cycle.

Also, I'd rather die than post a picture of myself in a bathing suit online, so don't even ask! -- but I finally got around to trying on my Natalie One-Piece suit from Seafolly, and it is all kinds of fab.  Total vintage glam.  I'm head over heels in love with it and am absolutely chomping at the bit to get out in public and show it off.  Highly, highly recommended.


----------



## KristyDarling

Samhainophobia -- thanks for the testimonial on the Natalie suit! I have been eyeing that thing for-freakin'-ever and I sooo love the retro styling! The only thing I'm balking at is the hip measurement. According to the size guide, the hip measurement for the size 4 is 37", but my hips are 32.5". Do you think the material stretchy enough so that it will shrink and adjust to my proportions?  

BTW, Swanky, hilarious story!!!


----------



## Needanotherbag

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I was at Starbucks this morning and was chatting w/ someone. . .
> DH asked "who was that?" and I said "um, a the manager at Anthro"   :shame:
> 
> I must stop going so often!



Oh thats too funny!  Hope you didnt get in much trouble with the DH...


----------



## Swanky

I got the side eye from him   He couldn't say much considering the lady at Starbucks had both of our drinks waiting when we walked in! :lolots:


----------



## Needanotherbag

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I got the side eye from him   He couldn't say much considering the lady at Starbucks had both of our drinks waiting when we walked in! :lolots:



Nice!


----------



## ivy1026

Bought these two today....


----------



## TxGlam

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I was at Starbucks this morning and was chatting w/ someone. . .
> DH asked "who was that?" and I said "um, a the manager at Anthro"  :shame:
> 
> I must stop going so often!


 
HAHAHA that is too funny! I can totally relate tho...we are a bunch of anthroholics for sure!


----------



## serena11

Last week Anthro put a lot of stuff on sale but none of it was what I was waiting for. Today, it seemed like everything I had been waiting for went on sale. I got the Ludi v-neck in orange (I already have the white) and I couldn't decide on a color for the cardigan but since I am super tan I went for the pink. The dark grey was kind of a mousy brown and washed me out.


----------



## KristyDarling

Nice haul, Serena! [scooting off to check out the latest Fresh Cuts]


----------



## Swanky

dang! I guess I'll have to go back tomorrow 

LOL!


----------



## Lanier

Any thoughts on this Anthro shower curtain? I just moved into a new apartment and I am redecorating. I have dark brown bathroom accessories (trash can, tissue holder, etc), dark brown mat, and white towels. I thought this shower curtain would pull it all together nicely. Plus, my Bond #9 perfume that I keep on the counter is a yellow/gold. It's a little on the pricy side for a shower curtain though..


----------



## serena11

It was a busy weekend at Anthro for me, I also got 2 dresses- I got the shirtdress in navy though I really, really wanted the green. For some reason the green was a little too much on me:






I really want the following dress as well but I don't think the purple is available anymore- has anyone see it?:


----------



## Swanky

my store definitely had that tan dress last week and *I think* another color.  I can check tomorrow if I remember :shame:


----------



## Needanotherbag

Ended up with another coilflower tank in the turquoise - I love the natural/red one I have so much that another color at that price was hard to pass up.


----------



## serena11

^ I agree. I had it in the natural as well and just got another one in the yellow. I wonder if I can pair the yellow one withe the Spledid Percusive Cardi?


----------



## fieryfashionist

Ahh, so my ******* Trench arrived today and I LOVE, LOVE, LOVE it!!   It's just fabulous!!   I'll post pics tomorrow!!


----------



## Liya

I got the ******* Trench last week and have been wishing for cooler weather ever since!

Can't wait to see it on you Minal!


----------



## TxGlam

fieryfashionist said:


> Ahh, so my ******* Trench arrived today and I LOVE, LOVE, LOVE it!!  It's just fabulous!!  I'll post pics tomorrow!!


 


Liya said:


> I got the ******* Trench last week and have been wishing for cooler weather ever since!
> 
> Can't wait to see it on you Minal!


 
Ooh yay! I am dying to wear mine...will likely have to wait until November tho


----------



## TxGlam

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> my store definitely had that tan dress last week and *I think* another color. I can check tomorrow if I remember :shame:


 
Is SL fully stocked? Considering stopping by tomorrow...looking for the new sweaters...


----------



## Swanky

I haven't been to another Anthro in over a month so I can't compare . . . but I'm happy w/ it's stock right now, still a TON on sale though!


----------



## serena11

has anyone seen this sweater in a charcoaly grey? Not the lighter grey they have online..


----------



## ShoreGrl

I can't find this shirt online, is it sold out?


----------



## Swanky

probably, I've had mine for 3 months. . .  I'm guessing it's on sale in stores - sold out online.




*eta:* LOL! I'm wearing it in my avatar!


----------



## serena11

Shoregrl,
 Your best bet to find that item right now would be to call the 800 number and ask them to check stock or ask your local store to check around. In case you need the item number: 013297


----------



## fayden

i got the ******* Trench yesterday it is AMAZING.  got it in my usual 2P size.  can't wait for some colder weather!!


----------



## shopchicago33

kelbell35 said:


> Has anyone seen/tried on the Van Wrinkle Sweater? I think it's gorgeous but want to know if it looks as good in person and if it's worth the money.


 
I tried that one on!





*xx members can't link to their blogs in posts - you can add it to your signature though *


----------



## provocateur

serena11 said:


> View attachment 1149360
> 
> has anyone seen this sweater in a charcoaly grey? Not the lighter grey they have online..


 
Yes, I saw (and purchased) it in the charcoal grey in Santa Monica, CA a few weeks ago. It's a great cardigan!


----------



## klj

Needanotherbag said:


> And this one I will need for fall as well, I love the two tone neutrals (have got to stay away from greys this fall, as everything I own is grey)
> http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...=1+Whipped+Woolens+Cardigan&_requestid=145622




Did you get this? I'm interested in the grey...


----------



## Needanotherbag

shopchicago33 said:


> I tried that one on!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *xx members can't link to their blogs in posts - you can add it to your signature though *



OMG Kim is here!Welcome!


----------



## Needanotherbag

klj said:


> Did you get this? I'm interested in the grey...



Yup, me too - I like the neutral but I can never figure out what to wear under neutral colors, grey is, as you all know, my safety color...


----------



## kelbell35

shopchicago33 said:


> I tried that one on!




Thanks for the modeling shot   I actually just recently saw it on your blog (which I adore, btw), and I really wanna try it out now!


----------



## TxGlam

Needanotherbag said:


> OMG Kim is here!Welcome!


 
Yay, so we've got Chloe (occasionally) and Kim now..pretty cool!


----------



## TxGlam

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I haven't been to another Anthro in over a month so I can't compare . . . but I'm happy w/ it's stock right now, still a TON on sale though!


 
I didn't end up going because of the rain...I will hit up WB tomorrow tho


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

I love your entire outfit *shopchicago33*! Very cute!


----------



## shopchicago33

Needanotherbag said:


> OMG Kim is here!Welcome!


 
AWW you gals are so sweet!  I've actually been a member of TPF for a long time, and just stumbled upon the Anthro thread.  Since I'm such an anthroholic, I clearly had to join in!  I'm looking forward to chatting w/you ladies 

Sorry about the blog link - I didn't know and now it's added to my sig


----------



## shopchicago33

kelbell35 said:


> Thanks for the modeling shot  I actually just recently saw it on your blog (which I adore, btw), and I really wanna try it out now!


 
aww thanks!  you should definitely give it a try.  It's a lovely sweater and it's soft, which is always nice.   I hate itchy sweaters.


----------



## Needanotherbag

klj said:


> Did you get this? I'm interested in the grey...



No I havent picked it up yet, as I cant decide if I should get neutral or grey


----------



## cjy

shopchicago33 said:


> I tried that one on!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *xx members can't link to their blogs in posts - you can add it to your signature though *


 Wow it looks terrific on you!!! Did you get it? The whole outfit is fab!!!


----------



## Liya

Since so many of us have bought the ******* Trench, I would love to know how you all plan to stylize it! I picture wearing mine with skinny jeans and flat boots... but what color boots? I can't decide whether the trench is taupe with green or gray undertones... Would it look better with colorful heels (red)? Hmm..


----------



## shopchicago33

cjy said:


> Wow it looks terrific on you!!! Did you get it? The whole outfit is fab!!!


 
Thanks!  I didn't buy it, there are so many sweaters @ Anthro and more keep coming.  I'm trying to decide between them all.


----------



## krisalyn

tried on these today while at anthro

managed to get both.

the jacket fits really nice, i'm a normal size 4 and it's fits like a glove!


----------



## Needanotherbag

krisalyn said:


> tried on these today while at anthro
> 
> managed to get both.
> 
> the jacket fits really nice, i'm a normal size 4 and it's fits like a glove!



They look perfect on you!  May I ask what shoes you are wearing?  They are adorable!


----------



## krisalyn

Needanotherbag said:


> They look perfect on you!  May I ask what shoes you are wearing?  They are adorable!



hehe these are from anthro also, it's the Scarf-Tied Oxfords. I believe i got it late last year.

They look exactly like this one, but just different color. Hallowed Halls Oxfords


----------



## Needanotherbag

^^^thank you!  I love the color of the shoes you posted as well - must go try those!  And all you ladies have convinced me I need the ******* Trench...I'm glad I held off on buying the two paths trench as the ******* is really more flattering for my body style...


----------



## klj

krisalyn said:


> tried on these today while at anthro
> 
> managed to get both.
> 
> the jacket fits really nice, i'm a normal size 4 and it's fits like a glove!



I adore your jacket..I think I need one too...


----------



## serena11

Does anyone have the wild & wondrous cardigan? Is it as long as it looks online? I am suddenly fascinated by it..


----------



## princess101804

if anyone sees the polka-peppered dress in a size 12 or 14 please let me know thanks! i recently purchased it but it's missing the clasp and the zipper is broken


----------



## hellokatiegirl

Liya said:


> Since so many of us have bought the ******* Trench, I would love to know how you all plan to stylize it! I picture wearing mine with skinny jeans and flat boots... but what color boots? I can't decide whether the trench is taupe with green or gray undertones... Would it look better with colorful heels (red)? Hmm..


I have been "lusting" after the ******* Trench for some time now. I was going to order it from the website but instead purchased it on my trip to Las Vegas this weekend with my husband. They only had two jackets left and one was my size!!! I also got the "Sugar and Cream" dress (the one with all the tea cups). My husband usually isn't a fan of Anthropologie because most of their stuff is made in China, but he liked both of these pieces. 

Anyway, I am planning on pairing my ******* Trench with my flat dark brown riding boots or perhaps red flats. I think jeans skinny jeans would also look great. They show that it can be paired with dresses in the catalog, but I tried it on with a skirt and it didn't look so great that way.


----------



## fieryfashionist

Okay, here is a realllllllllly crappy modeling pic of my ******* trench (I literally threw it over a tee I worked out in and pulled on some COH jeans)!  I love, love, love it!!   I bought the size 4... fits well and I can a layer something underneath without suffocating haha.


----------



## hellokatiegirl

fieryfashionist said:


> Okay, here is a realllllllllly crappy modeling pic of my ******* trench (I literally threw it over a tee I worked out in and pulled on some COH jeans)!  I love, love, love it!!   I bought the size 4... fits well and I can a layer something underneath without suffocating haha.



Looks great! I hope you enjoy your trench!


----------



## fieryfashionist

^Thank you!!   I'm glad you were able to find one too!   I'm definitely going to wear mine with flat (or heeled... the trench is very "Parisian" to me haha and can be glammed up, somewhat) brown boots too!   I also love colors like this with coral, and have several flats I can pair it with.


----------



## Needanotherbag

hellokatiegirl said:


> I have been "lusting" after the ******* Trench for some time now. I was going to order it from the website but instead purchased it on my trip to Las Vegas this weekend with my husband. They only had two jackets left and one was my size!!! I also got the "Sugar and Cream" dress (the one with all the tea cups). My husband usually isn't a fan of Anthropologie because most of their stuff is made in China, but he liked both of these pieces.
> 
> Anyway, I am planning on pairing my ******* Trench with my flat dark brown riding boots or perhaps red flats. I think jeans skinny jeans would also look great. They show that it can be paired with dresses in the catalog, but I tried it on with a skirt and it didn't look so great that way.



Congrats on finding the trench in your size!  I'm bummed that there is only one left in Vegas, as I was going to pick the up this week during my vacation there!  Maybe theyve restocked....a girl can hope...


----------



## Needanotherbag

*fieryfashionist* - the trench looks gorgeous on you!!


----------



## Swanky

ladies, please post links w/ stock requests instead of just names of items. . . . not all of us have the inventory memorized by name :shame:
I want to help, but don't always have time to go look it up!


----------



## serena11

sorry, Swanky. I am considering the following Cardi and am just wondering if anyone has it and if it is as long as it looks in the photo:


----------



## hellokatiegirl

I know a lot has been posted about the ******* Trench, but there is one other thing that I love about the coat (for those of you on the fence about getting it)  which is the lining, it is adorable!!! As I mentioned before, I really wanted the coat when it first appeared on-line. When you get it in person you will notice that it has a cute, colorful lining with little animals all over it. I just wanted to mention that. I like the fact that it is really classic and traditional coat, but then has sort of a funky element with the lining.


----------



## cheburashka

Everyone looks amazing, thank you for posting pictures ! 


I saw the ******* trench at the store today, and it is to die for, it's just an incredible all around piece that has a "one of a kind" feel to it ! I hope to get mine in the upcoming future, for now finances don't allow it.


----------



## Bagladee

serena11 said:


> sorry, Swanky. I am considering the following Cardi and am just wondering if anyone has it and if it is as long as it looks in the photo:
> View attachment 1152306


 
I have this cardi and LOVE it!!! It is long, but I don't think it is as long as the picture shows. The sleeves are full length though. I thought they were 3/4 length when I ordered it. So I just push them up.


----------



## Bagladee

I so want to order the ******* Trench as my store is sold out, but I have not idea what size to order. In tops at Anthro I usually get a small. I am busty (32-DD) and have broad shoulders. I look at the size guild and it says I should be a 4, but I am thinking a 6 or 8. I don't think I would be putting anything bulky under it. Thoughts???


----------



## fieryfashionist

Hi!   I have it... love it!  I bought it as soon as it came into my store... I posted pics a while back, but I have no idea what page they're on, so here they are again!  I don't find it to be too long... IMO, a long cardi should always cover the butt, and this does! 
















serena11 said:


> Does anyone have the wild & wondrous cardigan? Is it as long as it looks online? I am suddenly fascinated by it..


----------



## fieryfashionist

Hi!   Hmm, I probably wouldn't go with the 4!  I'm a 36B and that size works well for me (I usually wear an xs/s, 2/4 in Anthro)... the ******* Trench is cut snugly though the upper body and arms, IMO.  I would try a 6... or possibly the 8, for more room.  You could also order both sizes and compare. 



Bagladee said:


> I so want to order the ******* Trench as my store is sold out, but I have not idea what size to order. In tops at Anthro I usually get a small. I am busty (32-DD) and have broad shoulders. I look at the size guild and it says I should be a 4, but I am thinking a 6 or 8. I don't think I would be putting anything bulky under it. Thoughts???


----------



## fieryfashionist

*Needanotherbag* - Thank you so much! 

*hellokatiegirl* - I totally agree with you (re: the lining)!   Such an adorable touch!


----------



## Needanotherbag

A couple weeks back I posted about the Gurgling Ripples Cowlneck and how great it looks on us girls with a bigger bustline...its on sale now!

http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...ry=&isProduct=true&isBigImage=&templateType=E

I got it in moss (which is a big step for me, since the other color was grey, and well, grey tends to be an addiction for me)


----------



## serena11

woah, Minal. I don't think that cardigan is going to look as good on me as it does on you. But, I think I am going to have to get it anyway- it's just calling my name.


----------



## fieryfashionist

^Nooo way, I doubt that!!   I'm sure it'll look great on you ... the gathered/draped front is really flattering on anyone!   I'm glad you're getting it!!


----------



## CoachGirl12

Anyone know how the ruffled riceflower tank fits? I love the look of it, but just don't know if I should get a M or L? Any one that have it know if its a stretchy material or? TIA!


----------



## Swanky

have a link?


----------



## CoachGirl12

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> have a link?


oops, that might help huh? 

http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...ry=&isProduct=true&isBigImage=&templateType=E


----------



## Bagladee

Thanks so much _Minal_!!! I think I will try the 8. This is one of the cutest coats I have ever seen. Can't wait to get it.





fieryfashionist said:


> Hi!  Hmm, I probably wouldn't go with the 4! I'm a 36B and that size works well for me (I usually wear an xs/s, 2/4 in Anthro)... the ******* Trench is cut snugly though the upper body and arms, IMO. I would try a 6... or possibly the 8, for more room. You could also order both sizes and compare.


----------



## cheburashka

Bagladee said:


> Thanks so much _Minal_!!! I think I will try the 8. This is one of the cutest coats I have ever seen. Can't wait to get it.


 

Same here, I'm a 36 B in the chest as well and 4 is very fitted in the chest as in it fits perfectly but with larger chest you definitely will find it snug. Hope this helps you find a perfect fit.


----------



## miss_ritz

I bought so many cute things from anthro! Maybe will post modeling pics if I find the time. 

http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...true&isProduct=true&isBigImage=&templateType=

http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...true&isProduct=true&isBigImage=&templateType=

http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro/catalog/productdetail.jsp?id=18886994&parentid=BAYNOTE

In grey which is super basic and plain but I like it because I know it will go with pretty much anything. 

And a bunch of t-shirts on sale and a gorgeous navy blue halter dress 50% off!


----------



## trustlove

Here are my most recent buys.
http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...ry=&isProduct=true&isBigImage=&templateType=E
http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...ry=&isProduct=true&isBigImage=&templateType=E
http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...ry=&isProduct=true&isBigImage=&templateType=E

I absolutely love this store. Its amazing


----------



## CoachGirl12

trustlove said:


> Here are my most recent buys.
> http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...ry=&isProduct=true&isBigImage=&templateType=E
> http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...ry=&isProduct=true&isBigImage=&templateType=E
> http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...ry=&isProduct=true&isBigImage=&templateType=E
> 
> I absolutely love this store. Its amazing


Love the first shirt! I'm gonna have to check that out @ my Anthro today


----------



## jordanjordan

So I know I am way late on this, but does any one have any idea how I could go about finding a Teal Cricle the Globe Skirt in a 2?  Or a Charcoal or Black skirt that looks similar, like Thousand Days?

thanks!


----------



## krisalyn

I saw the gray field game sweater in SF store yesterday on sale for $59.95

they still had a lot of sizes left. I did snatch up one in S, but will be returning it today as i can't really justify it, since i already have the navy color one.

I can't find the gray color link or pic, but here's a navy one.


----------



## serena11

Jordan- have you tried having your store do a locate for you? Or you can ask the 1800 number to do it. Do you need the item number?


----------



## Swanky

I have this too and LOVE it!
http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...true&isProduct=true&isBigImage=&templateType=
The cut/design is flattering.

I also bought a dress yesterday, I don't need it but it was just pretty to pass up, it's no longer online though and it's new{?}
Black silky number w/ lace on sleeves and chest.


----------



## serena11

Swanky, is it this one?


----------



## erinz25

krisalyn said:


> I saw the gray field game sweater in SF store yesterday on sale for $59.95
> 
> they still had a lot of sizes left. I did snatch up one in S, but will be returning it today as i can't really justify it, since i already have the navy color one.
> 
> I can't find the gray color link or pic, but here's a navy one.


 I bought this in my store, for the same price, this weekend in red. Was very excited - appeared to be the last one


----------



## jordanjordan

serena11 said:


> Jordan- have you tried having your store do a locate for you? Or you can ask the 1800 number to do it. Do you need the item number?




Thank you- I did this and was able to find one in teal!  So excited!  Thanks!


----------



## Swanky

^^^yes! Where was that hiding!? I searched the dresses and didn't see it{?}
My SA said a lot of people had been waiting for it to come in and they were almost gone!


----------



## miss_ritz

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I have this too and LOVE it!
> http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...true&isProduct=true&isBigImage=&templateType=
> The cut/design is flattering.



I have to say my fave part about this cardi is the button detail on the back! super cute!! I already wore this once and it was gorgeous!


----------



## serena11

It was in the dresses section online, it's kind of buried in the middle. I saw it in the store today and it was amazing, only a few left!! I really like that dress- it seems so different from everything else they've done in the past several months.


----------



## Swanky

and it's above the knee . . . good for us shorties  I LOVE it


----------



## shopchicago33

serena11 said:


> Swanky, is it this one?
> View attachment 1154595


 
I bought this one today too!  I absolutely love it and agree that's it's sooo different from what they've been doing lately!


----------



## Swanky

I squealed when I saw it :shame: The manager smiled and said "a lot of people were waiting for this!"
I'm thinking the styling could be relatively versatile{?}


----------



## hellokatiegirl

Bagladee said:


> I so want to order the ******* Trench as my store is sold out, but I have not idea what size to order. In tops at Anthro I usually get a small. I am busty (32-DD) and have broad shoulders. I look at the size guild and it says I should be a 4, but I am thinking a 6 or 8. I don't think I would be putting anything bulky under it. Thoughts???



I agree with the others who have posted on this. You should probably size up to at least the six because it does run small. I really thought I would be a 4 in this coat as I am usually a 2/4 at Anthro. They only had a 0 and 6 at the store I went to so tried on the six and thought it was a perfect fit. I am 34B and found the 6 to be very comfy in the chest area. For me it was more of an issue of the shoulders, I don't think I could have moved them in a smaller size with ease. Good luck!


----------



## klj

*NAB*.....I'm going to see if my store has these Hei Hei cargo's today
http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...true&isProduct=true&isBigImage=&templateType=
...I love how the shorts fit..(I kept them...) and I think these are new aren't they...or I just never picked up on them...I'm after the grey....

Have your tried them?


----------



## jmakesmyday

Went window shopping yesterday, and I couldn't leave Anthro empty-handed.  Why does everything have to be so cute?

http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...ry=&isProduct=true&isBigImage=&templateType=E

http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...ry=&isProduct=true&isBigImage=&templateType=E

http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...ry=&isProduct=true&isBigImage=&templateType=E

http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...ry=&isProduct=true&isBigImage=&templateType=E (I got this one in both colors after spending ten minutes trying to pick one.)


----------



## klj

^Nice haul!


----------



## Swanky

I have this one too, love it!
http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...ry=&isProduct=true&isBigImage=&templateType=E






jmakesmyday said:


> Went window shopping yesterday, and I couldn't leave Anthro empty-handed.  Why does everything have to be so cute?
> 
> http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...ry=&isProduct=true&isBigImage=&templateType=E
> 
> http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...ry=&isProduct=true&isBigImage=&templateType=E
> 
> http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...ry=&isProduct=true&isBigImage=&templateType=E
> 
> http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...ry=&isProduct=true&isBigImage=&templateType=E (I got this one in both colors after spending ten minutes trying to pick one.)


----------



## Northergirl

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I have this one too, love it!
> http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...ry=&isProduct=true&isBigImage=&templateType=E


 
Love the top. I think I want to buy it too. Can you post a photo of you modeling it front and back?
Thanks


----------



## princess101804

does anyone know how long shipping usually takes? i placed a phone order (from one of their stores, i'm on the west coast, store is on the east coast) on sunday, but she didn't give me a confirmation # and didn't tell me how much they would charge my credit card. but, by sunday evening they charged my card, and i still haven't received the dress...


----------



## jordanjordan

princess101804 said:


> does anyone know how long shipping usually takes? i placed a phone order (from one of their stores, i'm on the west coast, store is on the east coast) on sunday, but she didn't give me a confirmation # and didn't tell me how much they would charge my credit card. but, by sunday evening they charged my card, and i still haven't received the dress...



West Coast --> East Coast or vice versa usually takes 5 full days for UPS.  If they shipped it Monday, you will probably get it next Monday.


----------



## klj

Has anyone purchased the High tides tee and loves it?
http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...=true&isBigImage=&templateType=&tabStyle=Info

I tried it a couple of months ago..the only size they had left was a small...and it looked horrible..too much going on..I want to love this shirt!! I'm going to go back today to try the XS in the white and black...see if it makes a difference...I'm 5'3..124...34C/D..maybe its just too ruffley and I need to give it up...there are like 79 reviews..almost all adore it.


----------



## cookie03

princess101804 said:


> does anyone know how long shipping usually takes? i placed a phone order (from one of their stores, i'm on the west coast, store is on the east coast) on sunday, but she didn't give me a confirmation # and didn't tell me how much they would charge my credit card. but, by sunday evening they charged my card, and i still haven't received the dress...



i would say at least a week. i agree with jordanjordan, plus i think a store order always takes longer to ship than online orders. even when i place an order with a store in NYC (i live in northern NJ), it takes a week to arrive. never mind that i could drive to the actual store in about 30 min ush:


----------



## princess101804

thanks jordanjordan and cookie03! i actually received the dress this morning!


----------



## serena11

I did it! I bought the Wild and Wondrous Cardi- I hope that it arrives soon!!


----------



## Kelelanna

Went to Anthro in Georgetown and scored some awesome items.  I also used my birthday discount!  All for $340 

Frye Julia Tall Boots - $99.95
Navy Field Game Cardigan - $59.95
******* Trench - $188
Meeting Place Tank - $29.95


----------



## Kelelanna

Hi Ladies,

I was wondering if you all could help me pick out my first shirt dress.  Which one would would you go for?  The two wheeler shirt dress or the Dagmar Shirt dress?  For reference:  I'm 35 and mother of two.  I'm leaning towards the two wheeler shirt dress however I'm not sure if it's age appropriate.  Thanks for your help!


----------



## hellokatiegirl

Kelelanna said:


> Went to Anthro in Georgetown and scored some awesome items.  I also used my birthday discount!  All for $340
> 
> Frye Julia Tall Boots - $99.95
> Navy Field Game Cardigan - $59.95
> ******* Trench - $188
> Meeting Place Tank - $29.95



Wow! I love everything that you bought...great choices! 

May I ask how the birthday discount works??? Do they give you a certain percentage off with the Anthro card on the week of your birthday or something? I have had a Anthro card for at least two years or since it came out and I never heard of this. Thanks!


----------



## chelle232

hellokatiegirl, Anthro will typically send you a card in the mail to be used during the month of your birthday. It's 15% off and can only be used once.


----------



## J_L33

Did anyone here buy or try on the Leifsdottir Ole dress?
What do you guys think of it?


----------



## mammabyrdie

Kelelanna said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I was wondering if you all could help me pick out my first shirt dress.  Which one would would you go for?  The two wheeler shirt dress or the Dagmar Shirt dress?  For reference:  I'm 35 and mother of two.  I'm leaning towards the two wheeler shirt dress however I'm not sure if it's age appropriate.  Thanks for your help!




I like the smaller pattern on the blue dress. You do look beautiful in both!


----------



## hellokatiegirl

chelle232 said:


> hellokatiegirl, Anthro will typically send you a card in the mail to be used during the month of your birthday. It's 15% off and can only be used once.



Thanks for the info Chelle232. My birthday is next month so I will be on the look out for it. I am a little upset that I didn't get one last year, oh well!


----------



## Kelelanna

hellokatiegirl said:


> Thanks for the info Chelle232. My birthday is next month so I will be on the look out for it. I am a little upset that I didn't get one last year, oh well!



I actually didn't get one this year, the SA still honored it.  She said she would just make a note on my anthro card


----------



## leem

Anthro girls--What do y'all think of the Cardena vest? I saw it in the window display of my store and didn't go back in to try it on. I have thought about it later and thinking of ordering. I am usually a solids girl, so I am not sure why this appealed to me.  But, do y'all think it is too much??

(Thank you to Effortless Anthropologie for the modeling shot)

http://3.bp.blogspot.com/_580e8gfCdy...05-11_0829.jpg


----------



## CashmereFiend

Kelelanna said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I was wondering if you all could help me pick out my first shirt dress. Which one would would you go for? The two wheeler shirt dress or the Dagmar Shirt dress? For reference: I'm 35 and mother of two. I'm leaning towards the two wheeler shirt dress however I'm not sure if it's age appropriate. Thanks for your help!


 

I like both dresses on you (so you couldn't go wrong with either IMO) but the blue is probably my favorite. I like the print better and the color looks gorgeous on you! V. pretty dress.


----------



## Needanotherbag

klj said:


> *NAB*.....I'm going to see if my store has these Hei Hei cargo's today
> http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...true&isProduct=true&isBigImage=&templateType=
> ...I love how the shorts fit..(I kept them...) and I think these are new aren't they...or I just never picked up on them...I'm after the grey....
> 
> Have your tried them?



Sorry, just got back from vacation....I havent seen these cargos, and I was in Anthro a couple times over the weekend!  Did you try these on?  The look adorable!


----------



## Needanotherbag

klj said:


> Has anyone purchased the High tides tee and loves it?
> http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...=true&isBigImage=&templateType=&tabStyle=Info
> 
> I tried it a couple of months ago..the only size they had left was a small...and it looked horrible..too much going on..I want to love this shirt!! I'm going to go back today to try the XS in the white and black...see if it makes a difference...I'm 5'3..124...34C/D..maybe its just too ruffley and I need to give it up...there are like 79 reviews..almost all adore it.



I wanted to love this too, but when I tried it on the ruffles made my hips look ginormous!  I have similar proportions to you only taller...


----------



## Needanotherbag

Kelelanna said:


> Went to Anthro in Georgetown and scored some awesome items.  I also used my birthday discount!  All for $340
> 
> Frye Julia Tall Boots - $99.95
> Navy Field Game Cardigan - $59.95
> ******* Trench - $188
> Meeting Place Tank - $29.95



Nice haul!  I went to get the ******* Trench over the weekend in Vegas, but they were all sold, waiting for another shipment...going to try my local store this week.


----------



## virginie1

Kelelanna said:


> Went to Anthro in Georgetown and scored some awesome items. I also used my birthday discount! All for $340
> 
> Frye Julia Tall Boots - $99.95
> Navy Field Game Cardigan - $59.95
> ******* Trench - $188
> Meeting Place Tank - $29.95


 
I just love everything you got, especially the Field Game Cardigan and of course the ******* trench.
Do you have the style number of the Navy Field Game Cardigan? My store doesn't have it anymore but I would like to try to find it in another store.

Thank you


----------



## heart goes boOm

Kelelanna said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I was wondering if you all could help me pick out my first shirt dress.  Which one would would you go for?  The two wheeler shirt dress or the Dagmar Shirt dress?  For reference:  I'm 35 and mother of two.  I'm leaning towards the two wheeler shirt dress however I'm not sure if it's age appropriate.  Thanks for your help!



first one!


----------



## peachykeen888

Kelelanna said:


> Went to Anthro in Georgetown and scored some awesome items. I also used my birthday discount! All for $340
> 
> Frye Julia Tall Boots - $99.95
> Navy Field Game Cardigan - $59.95
> ******* Trench - $188
> Meeting Place Tank - $29.95


 
Happy Birthday! Oh and a very nice haul might I add!  

BTW, I'd like to know if you can provide the style number of the Navy Field Game cardigan for me as well.  I was hoping to snag one online but, I don't see it anywhere on their website.

Also, was wondering...how the ******* trench fit?  Does it have any stretch in the fabric?  I've been going back and forth on this trench.  I am a size 12 or 14.  Is this jacket true to size?

Those Frye boots are divine!


----------



## Kelelanna

virginie1 said:


> I just love everything you got, especially the Field Game Cardigan and of course the ******* trench.
> Do you have the style number of the Navy Field Game Cardigan? My store doesn't have it anymore but I would like to try to find it in another store.
> 
> Thank you



You can try this id:  013000

or this 17460924

Hope that helps!


----------



## peachykeen888

Kelelanna said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I was wondering if you all could help me pick out my first shirt dress. Which one would would you go for? The two wheeler shirt dress or the Dagmar Shirt dress? For reference: I'm 35 and mother of two. I'm leaning towards the two wheeler shirt dress however I'm not sure if it's age appropriate. Thanks for your help!


 

Both dresses look lovely on you but, IMHO the smaller print and blue color of the two-wheeler shirt dress looks more flattering on you.


----------



## Kelelanna

peachykeen888 said:


> Happy Birthday! Oh and a very nice haul might I add!
> 
> BTW, I'd like to know if you can provide the style number of the Navy Field Game cardigan for me as well.  I was hoping to snag one online but, I don't see it anywhere on their website.
> 
> Also, was wondering...how the ******* trench fit?  Does it have any stretch in the fabric?  I've been going back and forth on this trench.  I am a size 12 or 14.  Is this jacket true to size?
> 
> Those Frye boots are divine!



Thanks Peachykeen!  I posted the style number and product ID on the above post.  

For the ******* Trench... I'm not sure about the sizing, it does have some stretch.  I bought it in a 6 and could have probably gotten an 8 or even 10.  Since, I rarely button, zip up my coats and cardi's and letting my ego get to me (fitting into a 6), I opted for the smaller size  Sorry I'm not any help.

The Frye boots were the best deal!  They were regularly $388 and scored them for $84.96


----------



## klj

I really want these clogs but also wondering if they are versatile enough...not just for dresses but with jeans? I wear jeans alot...
http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...ue&isBigImage=&templateType=&tabStyle=Reviews


----------



## Kelelanna

Thanks for everyone's input!  I decided on the two wheeler (for now)    And I'll get the red one next month and then hopefully this pretty one, if it's still around...


----------



## Kelelanna

klj said:


> I really want these clogs but also wondering if they are versatile enough...not just for dresses but with jeans? I wear jeans alot...
> http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...ue&isBigImage=&templateType=&tabStyle=Reviews



Those would be cute with jeans!


----------



## peachykeen888

klj said:


> I really want these clogs but also wondering if they are versatile enough...not just for dresses but with jeans? I wear jeans alot...
> http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...ue&isBigImage=&templateType=&tabStyle=Reviews


 
These clogs are really cute and as far as versitility goes they should work well with jeans.  Just make sure they can see the cute detailing of the clog.  Also, keep the top a bit simple so that your outfit doesn't look so overpowering.

 Hope this helps!


----------



## peachykeen888

Kelelanna said:


> Thanks Peachykeen! I posted the style number and product ID on the above post.
> 
> For the ******* Trench... I'm not sure about the sizing, it does have some stretch. I bought it in a 6 and could have probably gotten an 8 or even 10. Since, I rarely button, zip up my coats and cardi's and letting my ego get to me (fitting into a 6), I opted for the smaller size Sorry I'm not any help.
> 
> The Frye boots were the best deal! They were regularly $388 and scored them for $84.96


 
Thanks for the product ID, keeping my fingers crossed that I find it!

The info you gave on the Trench is helpful.  I missed out on the Two-Paths Idra trench from months ago and then they came out with this ******* trench which is very similar.  I am hoping to snag this trench for my Fall/Winter coat this season. 

What a sweet deal on those boots! It's rare to find a new pair on sale at that price.  Lucky gal!


----------



## klj

Thanks, *peachy* and *kelelanna*..
I'm with you on showing the detail and keeping it simple on top...I might just have to get them!
I love the versatile color and the styling is semi clog/shoe so hopefully they won't go out of style...I always have to really think(sometimes over think!) about my purchases before I buy so I can get the most out of it. I'd hate to get these and not get to wear them with much..


----------



## pghandbag

If any of you are lovers of anthropologie shoes, daniblack, chie mihara, all black, seychelles, and others are carried by endless which has 40% cash back via bing today.


----------



## virginie1

Kelelanna,

Thank you so much for the style number of the cardigan. Hope now that I will be able to find one!


----------



## trustlove

Has anyone tried their intimates. I saw that they have pajamas, bras, etc. I wear a 32D and I just want to make sure they will hold me in etc, before I buy.


----------



## krisalyn

klj said:


> I really want these clogs but also wondering if they are versatile enough...not just for dresses but with jeans? I wear jeans alot...
> http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...ue&isBigImage=&templateType=&tabStyle=Reviews



I got this clog as well. It's super cute, but I do advise to size up so you have room to put a gel shoe insole in it. the shoe is super hard to walk with without.


----------



## klj

I read in the reviews to size down 1/2 size..I'm reg a 6.5 but would go down to a 6.
Are they uncomfortable to be in for long periods of time...(gel sole)?
I wonder if they are similar to Dansko's where they have room and slip in the back..but that is how they are worn.....hmmmm....


----------



## serena11

I have some of their sleep pants and one of their slips- they are pretty nice and of fairly good quality. I don't know much about their bras, though.
To tide me over until my wild and wondrous cardi arrives, I bought the Splendid Percussive Cardigan in the blue stripe!! It looks great against so many of the tanks that Anthro does..


----------



## krisalyn

klj said:


> I read in the reviews to size down 1/2 size..I'm reg a 6.5 but would go down to a 6.
> Are they uncomfortable to be in for long periods of time...(gel sole)?
> I wonder if they are similar to Dansko's where they have room and slip in the back..but that is how they are worn.....hmmmm....



Yup. Gel insoles. something like the attached picture.

it hurts my feet if i wear it without them, remember the bottom of the shoe is made out of wood...so it'd seem like you're walking on wood with no cushion.

Dansko?


----------



## klj

^ Dansko's are clogs

Thanks for the info on the comfort factor..


----------



## hellokatiegirl

Kelelanna said:


> Thanks for everyone's input!  I decided on the two wheeler (for now)    And I'll get the red one next month and then hopefully this pretty one, if it's still around...



Oh! I love this dress. I have been admiring it on the website, but I have not seen it in the stores. It is a little pricey so I was hoping it would go on sale and still be around. However, I noticed it is made in the USA so I would be willing to pay more for it. Hopefully it is still around for both of us!


----------



## Cloud5

hellokatiegirl said:


> Wow! I love everything that you bought...great choices!
> 
> May I ask how the birthday discount works??? Do they give you a certain percentage off with the Anthro card on the week of your birthday or something? I have had a Anthro card for at least two years or since it came out and I never heard of this. Thanks!



I've had an Anthro card for awhile and I never received the birthday discount.  I only learned about it through this thread so I waited to see if I would receive one this month and I didn't.  When I asked,  I was told that not everyone gets one!!! I sent Anthro 3 emails before they finally responded and mailed me one.   My local store wouldn't give me the discount without the card...I don't know why though since they know me by name now!  

Just used it this weekend on:

******* Trench
http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...ory=&isProduct=true&isBigImage=&templateType=


Curlytop Cardigan in Ivory
http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...oduct=true&isBigImage=&templateType=templateA


Craft & Creation Top in Lilac
http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...true&isProduct=true&isBigImage=&templateType=


----------



## ms-whitney

^same! except they had sent it to me and it was in a white card with a candle as a necklace..i was cleaning and i think i might have thrown it away accidently..cleaning frenzy >.< i went in thinking they'd be able to honor it but nope

i did walk away with a cute blue cardi with a purplish grey trim, a creme tone s/s with ribbon scoop neck that has flower applique on each sleeve, a headband that is two separate strands of thin band with brown and gold tone beading..full price

and a cute plaid navy blue/white skirt, with buttons going down from waist to hem that is off centered.. the inside is the best, fully lined with cute trimming you can't see unless you're the owner or undressing said person..but reminds me of old school..on sale 

she said i can go back and get a price adjustment--i think if i can't find it i'll see if anthropologie can mail me another..i wish i can use it online..there are a few pieces online thats super cute and wasn't in the store. and that store has two full floors (pretty big) and a mini floor in between connecting it.. maybe they haven't received it yet since it was in new arrivals.


----------



## klj

Cloud5 said:


> I've had an Anthro card for awhile and I never received the birthday discount.  I only learned about it through this thread so I waited to see if I would receive one this month and I didn't.  When I asked,  I was told that not everyone gets one!!! I sent Anthro 3 emails before they finally responded and mailed me one.   My local store wouldn't give me the discount without the card...I don't know why though since they know me by name now!
> 
> Just used it this weekend on:
> 
> ******* Trench
> http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...ory=&isProduct=true&isBigImage=&templateType=
> 
> 
> Curlytop Cardigan in Ivory
> http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...oduct=true&isBigImage=&templateType=templateA
> 
> 
> Craft & Creation Top in Lilac
> http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...true&isProduct=true&isBigImage=&templateType=




Nice choices *Cloud*! I have the Curly top cardi in Ivory too....


----------



## jmakesmyday

Cloud5 said:


> I've had an Anthro card for awhile and I never received the birthday discount.  I only learned about it through this thread so I waited to see if I would receive one this month and I didn't.  When I asked,  I was told that not everyone gets one!!! I sent Anthro 3 emails before they finally responded and mailed me one.   My local store wouldn't give me the discount without the card...I don't know why though since they know me by name now!
> 
> Just used it this weekend on:
> 
> ******* Trench
> http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...ory=&isProduct=true&isBigImage=&templateType=
> 
> 
> Curlytop Cardigan in Ivory
> http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...oduct=true&isBigImage=&templateType=templateA
> 
> 
> Craft & Creation Top in Lilac
> http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...true&isProduct=true&isBigImage=&templateType=



I'm glad they finally sent you the birthday card.  I really like the craft and creation top.


----------



## cheburashka

My mom wanted to cheer me up yesterday and took me on a super awesome Anthro shopping spree !  So, now I'm the proud owner of my own ******* Trench and a couple other beauties. I'm so excited to join our own little ******* Trench club.


----------



## snibor

Post some pics!


----------



## Needanotherbag

cheburashka said:


> My mom wanted to cheer me up yesterday and took me on a super awesome Anthro shopping spree !  So, now I'm the proud owner of my own ******* Trench and a couple other beauties. I'm so excited to join our own little ******* Trench club.


congrats!  So did you have to size up in the trench as so many have?  I'm thinking of ordering mine since my store still does not have it in, and the Las Vegas store was sold out....


----------



## hellokatiegirl

cheburashka said:


> My mom wanted to cheer me up yesterday and took me on a super awesome Anthro shopping spree !  So, now I'm the proud owner of my own ******* Trench and a couple other beauties. I'm so excited to join our own little ******* Trench club.



Congrats on your new ******* Trench! I am sure you will love it. Sounds like a fun shopping trip. Hopefully it cheered you up!


----------



## klj

I just got the Elkanah jacket today...I do love it..but haven't taken the tags off quite yet...still trying to decide if it will go with lots in my closet...its SOOOO much nicer in person..the color is nicer..and its made really well.
Anyone else have it?

I sometimes over analyze how something is fitting me...(even if others say it looks great...) God knows..I don't want to end up on the fashion pet peeves list!
Its a great fitted military inspired jacket..***off to try it with other closet stuff***
http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...true&isProduct=true&isBigImage=&templateType=


----------



## ms-whitney

i found the card 

now i'm thinking of whether to those order stuff online and try to get it adjusted as well or see if they can order for me if its not there when i go in..


----------



## Bagladee

leem said:


> Anthro girls--What do y'all think of the Cardena vest? I saw it in the window display of my store and didn't go back in to try it on. I have thought about it later and thinking of ordering. I am usually a solids girl, so I am not sure why this appealed to me. But, do y'all think it is too much??
> 
> (Thank you to Effortless Anthropologie for the modeling shot)
> 
> http://3.bp.blogspot.com/_580e8gfCdy...05-11_0829.jpg


 
This is one of my favorite Anthro pieces. I have the one with the stripes in front and flowers in the back. I wear it with a white tee shirt and get compliments each time I wear it.


----------



## cheburashka

Needanotherbag said:


> congrats! So did you have to size up in the trench as so many have? I'm thinking of ordering mine since my store still does not have it in, and the Las Vegas store was sold out....


 

Thank you so much for your well wishes. 

I also sized up to a size 6. Size 4 fit ( I'm 36B in the chest, size 2 on the bottom), but it was impossible to wear thick wool-ey type of sweaters underneath and I really need to wear that type of clothing in our cold San Francisco weather. 


Did you see if it would be possible for them to send you a trench from another store and waive the shopping ? The trench is so beautiful and amazing in person, you wouldn't regret this purchase.


----------



## Needanotherbag

cheburashka said:


> Thank you so much for your well wishes.
> 
> I also sized up to a size 6. Size 4 fit ( I'm 36B in the chest, size 2 on the bottom), but it was impossible to wear thick wool-ey type of sweaters underneath and I really need to wear that type of clothing in our cold San Francisco weather.
> 
> 
> Did you see if it would be possible for them to send you a trench from another store and waive the shopping ? The trench is so beautiful and amazing in person, you wouldn't regret this purchase.



I have to wait til next month to order it now, hope its not sold out by then!  I think I will order up as well, since I live in the rain all fall and winter, I need thicker layers.  Thanks for the info, its such a gorgeous trench!


----------



## Cloud5

klj said:


> Nice choices *Cloud*! I have the Curly top cardi in Ivory too....



Thanks *klj*!  It was so cute I couldn't resist.  I also tried on the Elkanah jacket but I decided to get the trench instead. 



jmakesmyday said:


> I'm glad they finally sent you the birthday card.  I really like the craft and creation top.



Thanks *jmakesmyday*!  The lilac is more of an eggplant color is really beautiful.  It has a pretty flattering fit but it is so form fitting I feel a bit self conscious.



ms-whitney said:


> i found the card now i'm thinking of whether to those order stuff online and try to get it adjusted as well or see if they can order for me if its not there when i go in..



I'm glad you found it!  Happy shopping!


----------



## bee2fly

Don't know if you bought this trench already but it definitely runs on the small sider.  I'm generally a 2 on top and 4 on bottom.  In this one I could easily wear a 2 on top but for the bottom fit I'm a 6P.


----------



## fayden

anyone know how long the free shipping lasts until?  is it end of september?


----------



## kelbell35

^^ I think the free shipping lasts until Labor day (9/6).


----------



## klj

I decided to return my Elkanah jacket~ I loved it but not 100%. The chest area bothered me. I think with it open it was fine but when I buttoned it it seemed to stick out up top too much or make me feel bigger than I am..otherwise its a beautiful jacket.
I instead picked up these~
*Choose your path cardi*~ love it!.. its not too long..fabric is great and I don't have a cardi in brown so that's the one I got
http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...true&isProduct=true&isBigImage=&templateType=

*With a twist henley* in the neutral with d. brown detail~ the small fit me perfectly and its very cute..cuter than the pic. Its not too short and the detail around the neck makes the shirt. I wouldn't have probably thought about it online but in person I really liked it.
http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...yId=CLOTHES-KNITSTEES-STRIPE&tabStyle=Reviews

*Relaxing tee in white..XS.*..not online apparently. I can't seem to have enough good white shirts to wear under stuff so I picked it up.
http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...true&isProduct=true&isBigImage=&templateType=

Ordered these online so I'm not sure how they will turn out~
*Treehouse climber tank in moss*
http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...true&isProduct=true&isBigImage=&templateType=

*Seamstress sandals.*.because they were on sale and I love gladiator~ish sandals, cuffing my jeans etc...hoping these will be even cuter in person..if not I'll just return.
http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...ory=&isProduct=true&isBigImage=&templateType=


----------



## Needanotherbag

Wow great haul *klj*!  Havent seen that cardi yet - its beautiful!


----------



## klj

^I got brown..lol//can you believe it.
I think you might really like this one!


----------



## Needanotherbag

klj said:


> ^I got brown..lol//can you believe it.
> I think you might really like this one!



Brown is the new grey, havent you heard   I'm going to have to try that one on, looks perfect for summer into fall...


----------



## klj

^ Ha...ha..too funny. Maybe it'll have to be for us..?? No one has to twist my arm to  buy grey stuff that's for sure.


----------



## jmakesmyday

klj said:


> I decided to return my Elkanah jacket~ I loved it but not 100%. The chest area bothered me. I think with it open it was fine but when I buttoned it it seemed to stick out up top too much or make me feel bigger than I am..otherwise its a beautiful jacket.
> I instead picked up these~
> *Choose your path cardi*~ love it!.. its not too long..fabric is great and I don't have a cardi in brown so that's the one I got
> http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...true&isProduct=true&isBigImage=&templateType=
> 
> *With a twist henley* in the neutral with d. brown detail~ the small fit me perfectly and its very cute..cuter than the pic. Its not too short and the detail around the neck makes the shirt. I wouldn't have probably thought about it online but in person I really liked it.
> http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...yId=CLOTHES-KNITSTEES-STRIPE&tabStyle=Reviews
> 
> *Relaxing tee in white..XS.*..not online apparently. I can't seem to have enough good white shirts to wear under stuff so I picked it up.
> http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...true&isProduct=true&isBigImage=&templateType=
> 
> Ordered these online so I'm not sure how they will turn out~
> *Treehouse climber tank in moss*
> http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...true&isProduct=true&isBigImage=&templateType=
> 
> *Seamstress sandals.*.because they were on sale and I love gladiator~ish sandals, cuffing my jeans etc...hoping these will be even cuter in person..if not I'll just return.
> http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...ory=&isProduct=true&isBigImage=&templateType=



Great haul!  I love that cardi.  I keep staring at it online.  It looks so comfortable and the pattern is so cute.


----------



## beeb

Cloud5 said:


> I've had an Anthro card for awhile and I never received the birthday discount.  I only learned about it through this thread so I waited to see if I would receive one this month and I didn't.  When I asked,  I was told that not everyone gets one!!! I sent Anthro 3 emails before they finally responded and mailed me one.   My local store wouldn't give me the discount without the card...I don't know why though since they know me by name now!
> 
> Just used it this weekend on:
> 
> ******* Trench
> http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...ory=&isProduct=true&isBigImage=&templateType=
> 
> 
> Curlytop Cardigan in Ivory
> http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...oduct=true&isBigImage=&templateType=templateA
> 
> 
> Craft & Creation Top in Lilac
> http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...true&isProduct=true&isBigImage=&templateType=




I bought those exact 3 items recently! I ended up exchanging the Lilac for the Green, though, and I was doubting myself but it's too late anyway! Lilac is OOS.


----------



## ~bastet

Cloud5 said:


> I've had an Anthro card for awhile and I never received the birthday discount.  I only learned about it through this thread so I waited to see if I would receive one this month and I didn't.  When I asked,  I was told that not everyone gets one!!! I sent Anthro 3 emails before they finally responded and mailed me one.   My local store wouldn't give me the discount without the card...I don't know why though since they know me by name now!
> 
> Just used it this weekend on:
> 
> ******* Trench
> http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...ory=&isProduct=true&isBigImage=&templateType=
> 
> http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...true&isProduct=true&isBigImage=&templateType=



I'm seriously considering this trench, I love it!  How is the sizing?  I'm short (5'3") and am thin and small chested.   I normally wear a 2, but since it's a jacket, I'm wondering if I should get a 4.


----------



## ms-whitney

^i'd go for a zero or 2. i'm 5'4 and am so so on thinness, (i mean i've seen thinner chicks) and a 34c. i have no problems with the chest area and it zips up perfectly. its not tight on the arms at all or body (but i was wearing a thin tee) 

i almost got a 2 thinking of when i'd wear thicker sweaters but, the shoulders are a bit more sharp then a 0, when i wear that it fills out perfectly. so i took the zero.

i wear a lot of thin tops anyways 

the store was kind enough to let me get extra (i got all the stuff prior on birthday discount) so i got the jacket on 15% off as well.


----------



## serena11

Do you guys ever go into the store to look for something and they just don't have it? I feel as though a lot of the stores get stock at weird times after an item appears online and stuff just seems to sell out before I can go see it.


----------



## Cloud5

beeb said:


> I bought those exact 3 items recently! I ended up exchanging the Lilac for the Green, though, and I was doubting myself but it's too late anyway! Lilac is OOS.



We have similar taste in clothes!  I almost returned the lilac because it was so form fitting but I am glad I didn't!  Enjoy!



~bastet said:


> I'm seriously considering this trench, I love it!  How is the sizing?  I'm short (5'3") and am thin and small chested.   I normally wear a 2, but since it's a jacket, I'm wondering if I should get a 4.



I am only 4'11" so I bought a 0 and it fit perfectly!  I could still wear a thin cardigan underneath and it fits fine.  I would buy your normal size or maybe even a 0, but I thinking going up to a 4 would be too big.  Good luck!



serena11 said:


> Do you guys ever go into the store to look for something and they just don't have it? I feel as though a lot of the stores get stock at weird times after an item appears online and stuff just seems to sell out before I can go see it.



There are a few anthros nearby me and I notice that they don't all carry the same items and they don't get some of the items I see on line.  I'm near LA and so far the anthro at the Grove seems to carry the most.


----------



## beeb

serena11 said:


> Do you guys ever go into the store to look for something and they just don't have it? I feel as though a lot of the stores get stock at weird times after an item appears online and stuff just seems to sell out before I can go see it.



That's intentional, actually. They use certain stores as "test markets" for specific items, and they also purchase items for a store based on what's sold well there in the past. You can always call CS and have them ship an item to you from another store, though!

*Cloud5*, my Lilac looked sort of faded once I got it home and into sunlight. Did you notice the same? If not, maybe I got a bum one and I should stalk it online...

*~bastet,* is it at all possible to try it on in person? If not, you should really go by the size of your hips instead of your bust because that's where the zipper falls. For me personally I am almost always a 4 and the 4 fit perfectly....TOO perfectly. If I wanted to wear it with anything warm under, I had to size up to a 6. The six was much better though, because it was still fitted in all of the right places thanks to the belt and shape of it so I could wear it with anything. I hope that helps!


----------



## xxlala

I just got a slip and a shirt with a ruffly collar but it's taken a lot of restraint since I started working at Anthro this summer. Their fall stuff is so cute I can't even deal.


----------



## serena11

I would be in serious trouble if I worked there!


----------



## beeb

xxlala said:


> I just got a slip and a shirt with a ruffly collar but it's taken a lot of restraint since I started working at Anthro this summer. Their fall stuff is so cute I can't even deal.




They wouldn't even give me a check, they'd just issue me store credit.


----------



## Cloud5

beeb said:


> *Cloud5*, my Lilac looked sort of faded once I got it home and into sunlight. Did you notice the same? If not, maybe I got a bum one and I should stalk it online...



I have not worn mine out yet, I was contemplating on returning it or not, but I wouldn't say it looks faded.  It still has that dark purple eggplant color.  I think it is sold out online in lilac but I've seen it in at least one of the stores close to me.


----------



## Needanotherbag

wow its been quiet in here - where are all you anthroholics lately?

I'm picking up the ******* trench this weekend!


----------



## fieryfashionist

^Oooooh, that's awesome!!   I was away on a trip and regret not taking it with me... who knew I could have used it in Europe!?   I have a new lil addition (it came two weeks ago, but I wasn't home to receive it) to post tonight!


----------



## ame

ms-whitney said:


> ^same! except they had sent it to me and it was in a white card with a candle as a necklace..i was cleaning and i think i might have thrown it away accidently..cleaning frenzy >.< i went in thinking they'd be able to honor it but nope


I buried mine on my desk and JUSt found it, they would no longer honor it, though it is 2 months later, lol


----------



## Needanotherbag

fieryfashionist said:


> ^Oooooh, that's awesome!!   I was away on a trip and regret not taking it with me... who knew I could have used it in Europe!?   I have a new lil addition (it came two weeks ago, but I wasn't home to receive it) to post tonight!



Ohhhh cant wait to see what it is!


----------



## ~bastet

beeb said:


> *~bastet,* is it at all possible to try it on in person? If not, you should really go by the size of your hips instead of your bust because that's where the zipper falls. For me personally I am almost always a 4 and the 4 fit perfectly....TOO perfectly. If I wanted to wear it with anything warm under, I had to size up to a 6. The six was much better though, because it was still fitted in all of the right places thanks to the belt and shape of it so I could wear it with anything. I hope that helps!



Unfortunately I can't try it on in person.  But, I caved and ordered it.    It looks like it would be perfect for my trip to France in September.  I sized up to a 4 since I might want to wear a long sleeved shirt or thin sweater under it.  Hopefully it'll fit!


----------



## xxlala

*serena11 & beeb: * It is really hard working there, haha. However, working there so much I kind of like start thinking something isn't cute because I see it so much, you know? And I try to hold out for something that makes me go "zomg want want want." 

I'm obsessed with the new ******* trench. I thought it looked atrocious on the rack but once I tried it on, it's reallyyy flattering on my figure (probably other peoples' too.) Even with my discount I'm being stingy because I already have a trench!


----------



## Swanky

We're in Maui for 2 weeks and I wish there was an Anthro here! 
Is there new stuff I'm missing out on? :cry:


----------



## serena11

I would be the worng one to ask, Swanky- fall and winter are not my seasons of choice. AND the one sweater coat I really like has alreadys sold out!! I don't even have the style number- just a vague memory of its wonderousness.


----------



## ozmodiar

The August catalog is up on the website.


----------



## Needanotherbag

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> We're in Maui for 2 weeks and I wish there was an Anthro here!
> Is there new stuff I'm missing out on? :cry:



Oh but so many other wonderful shops in Maui...enjoy your vacation!!


----------



## heartfelt

Has anyone tried on the biker melange jacket? How's the leather and the fit?

http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro/catalog/productdetail.jsp?color=001&navAction=jump&id=18638171

I think I need it in my life. I have an obsession with leather jackets!


----------



## klj

Lots of cute stuff I want!
I tried these on and they fit great(Simply sketched pants)..I think I'm going to go back and get the green one's.
http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro/catalog/productdetail.jsp?color=030&navAction=jump&id=18735050

Love this top in eggplant..Kinship blouse..
http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...true&isProduct=true&isBigImage=&templateType=

I tried the Holton top in a small but there was bunching in the back area..so going to try the XS and see if it fits better..its made really well and the color is more blush than pink..detail/beading is so pretty too.
http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro/catalog/productdetail.jsp?color=055&navAction=jump&id=18652255

I like this(It's a cinch top) in the black and sky but haven't tried it yet...only one review so far....hmmmm?
http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro/catalog/productdetail.jsp?color=001&navAction=jump&id=19050848


----------



## xxlala

Not fashion related to Anthro - but some lady asked me today while I didn't work at Abercrombie instead of Anthro "because Abercrombie is aimed for kids your age and Anthro is for like old women (and by old she mean like 60s)"

I am 18. And Anthro is charming. Yeeeshhh I guess everyone has their own style... oh! Also. She's like 30, has a kid, and wears skin tight abercrombie ts. EEEEKkk.


----------



## Needanotherbag

^^^LOL - I'd say Ambercrombie is for teens and very early twenties, while Anthro is mid twenties to whatever age can rock it!


----------



## Needanotherbag

klj said:


> Lots of cute stuff I want!
> I tried these on and they fit great(Simply sketched pants)..I think I'm going to go back and get the green one's.
> http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro/catalog/productdetail.jsp?color=030&navAction=jump&id=18735050
> 
> Love this top in eggplant..Kinship blouse..
> http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...true&isProduct=true&isBigImage=&templateType=
> 
> I tried the Holton top in a small but there was bunching in the back area..so going to try the XS and see if it fits better..its made really well and the color is more blush than pink..detail/beading is so pretty too.
> http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro/catalog/productdetail.jsp?color=055&navAction=jump&id=18652255
> 
> I like this(It's a cinch top) in the black and sky but haven't tried it yet...only one review so far....hmmmm?
> http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro/catalog/productdetail.jsp?color=001&navAction=jump&id=19050848



Love all of these - but especially those cargos!  I'm on the fence about a pair of J Brand Houlihans - if I do buy some then thats the end of my cargo purchases LOL.  But damn they fit so good!


----------



## klj

Needanotherbag said:


> Love all of these - but especially those cargos!  I'm on the fence about a pair of J Brand Houlihans - if I do buy some then thats the end of my cargo purchases LOL.  But damn they fit so good!



I am like you with the Houligans as far as being on the fence..(I didn't want to spend the money..lol)...so I tried these and they fit really really good...try these and see what you think.(I just bought them..)


----------



## cheburashka

Needanotherbag said:


> Love all of these - but especially those cargos! I'm on the fence about a pair of J Brand Houlihans - if I do buy some then thats the end of my cargo purchases LOL. But damn they fit so good!


 

If you can wait, you can easily get them somewhere else with the discount. It's a very popular style and lots of smaller stores/boutiques stocked up on them. For example Kitson has them and just last month they had 25 % off the entire store. I'm sure they'll be so labor day sale and you could get them from revolve or shopbop or another store for cheaper if you wait.


----------



## serena11

I have a random complaint: I really enjoy the reviews on Anthro and have them to be exceedingly helpful when I am unsure about something and my local store doesn't have stock for me to see in person. However, I find it annoying that there are several times when someone writes that they bought a small but the item came in numbers (2,4,6) etc or the reverse: they bought a 6 but the item only came in s,m,l,etc. Sometimes, I think people just write random reviews of items.


----------



## Needanotherbag

cheburashka said:


> If you can wait, you can easily get them somewhere else with the discount. It's a very popular style and lots of smaller stores/boutiques stocked up on them. For example Kitson has them and just last month they had 25 % off the entire store. I'm sure they'll be so labor day sale and you could get them from revolve or shopbop or another store for cheaper if you wait.



Gosh you're right - I just found them on a site with 30%!!  You just saved me $57!!  Thank you!!!!!


----------



## lantana19

Wow, I can't believe an Anthro thread got started while I was taking a break from PF! I'm so in love with Anthro, have SO many pieces from them. I can also genuinely say that they are one of the few stores that it would be my dream job to be a visual merchandiser or buyer for them. Le sigh!

I haven't bought any pieces from them lately, I've been trying to save my money for more investment pieces but I still love to go in there and browse. Plus it always smells so good in there because they are always burning a plethora of candles that they sell.


----------



## pghandbag

Caved and bought the two-wheeler even though it SHOULD BE ON SALE BY NOW! haha


----------



## lantana19

^^ That's adorable on you!!!


----------



## pghandbag

Thank you!! I still can't believe it isn't on sale yet though. haha


----------



## lantana19

Oh, I can't count how many pieces I've watched hoping that they made it to the sale section and most of the ones I want, never do. I think if a piece is popular and they can get a large quantity of it then they run it at full price for as long as possible.


----------



## serena11

^ I used to be pretty good about knowing when something was due for sale but those days are gone. I think they have also tightened their inventory so fewer sizes make it to sale. I have a friend who is like 5'10 and an x-large and she told me that Anthro only sends one x-large of each item to the stores and so she never gets anything she wants on sale. And her local Anthro seems to sell out of more things at full price, in all sizes than mine does.


----------



## xxlala

Yeah, I've been trying to wait for my favorite pieces to go on sale (because its ends up being like a little bit cheaper for me) and we don't really get a lot of one certain thing so if we sell it, it's gone. The two-wheeler dress has been there FOREVER but it also doesn't look good on most people because a lot of people who try it on are pretty short and the length overwhelms them. It looks good on you though!!

Sidenote though: A bunch of stuff just went on sale as far as I know and I've found some pretty good deals in the sale room! So I would check back at your local Anthro!


----------



## serena11

I was just at my Anthro and they had nothing new on sale today or really any new stock..can you dish on what went on sale?


----------



## purse-nality

dh bought me my 1st anthro -- ******* Trench! luv it to pieces!!! the price held me back at 1st, but reviews were too good! so glad i listened... its simply fabulous! i went tts, size 4, still w/ enough room for a cotton long-sleeved shirt. size up for a sweater.

for those who are hoping to get it on sale, you'll be super lucky to still find it in your size! 



ps... thank you *M*!


----------



## klj

purse-nality said:


> dh bought me my 1st anthro -- ******* Trench! luv it to pieces!!! the price held me back at 1st, but reviews were too good! so glad i listened... its simply fabulous! i went tts, size 4, still w/ enough room for a cotton long-sleeved shirt. size up for a sweater.
> 
> for those who are hoping to get it on sale, you'll be super lucky to still find it in your size!
> 
> 
> 
> ps... thank you *M*!




Yaay..congrats..!


----------



## Needanotherbag

Just had to share...the ******* Trench is on its way to me!  It sold out in my size at my store, but another store is sending it to me!  I absolutely love that trench!


----------



## purse-nality

^yay!  maybe we should start a ******* club 

thanks *klj*!


----------



## shopchicago33

Hi ladies - just wanted to let you know there are sale markdowns tomorrow!  I have a list on my blog (which I can't link, but you know where).  Some good stuff!


----------



## serena11

shopchicago, i heart you!


----------



## Needanotherbag

shopchicago33 said:


> Hi ladies - just wanted to let you know there are sale markdowns tomorrow!  I have a list on my blog (which I can't link, but you know where).  Some good stuff!



You're the BEST!


----------



## glamgal09

I absolutely love the ******* trench, too, but I'm not keen on the color and would've preferred it in navy or black.  The ruffles and stand collar are so chic!


----------



## klj

I tried it on...maybe I needed to size down...??..while it was gorgeous..the ruffles seemed overwhelming on me...darn.


----------



## Needanotherbag

Fabulous sale, what did everyone get?  A couple items I had been holding out for went on sale!  whoo hooo!


----------



## klj

I got a tank that I just ordered at reg. price wrong size...reordered at sale price right size!..lol..and I am contemplating the Outdoor Cafe cardi in that deep turquoise color...I tried it on in the store along time ago and really liked it but not sure if the color will go with alot...black, white..but not sure what else. I love sweaters with boots and skinnies in the fall..and good sweaters are hard to come by!
http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...tion=jump&search=true&parentid=SEARCH_RESULTS

^ What did you end up with???


----------



## Needanotherbag

klj said:


> I got a tank that I just ordered at reg. price wrong size...reordered at sale price right size!..lol..and I am contemplating the Outdoor Cafe cardi in that deep turquoise color...I tried it on in the store along time ago and really liked it but not sure if the color will go with alot...black, white..but not sure what else. I love sweaters with boots and skinnies in the fall..and good sweaters are hard to come by!
> http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...tion=jump&search=true&parentid=SEARCH_RESULTS
> 
> ^ What did you end up with???



Oh I almost got that cardi too, but since I rarely eat pastries and drink coffee on the patio, I decided it wouldnt get much use (sorry, but the description of that sweater is pretty silly)  But oh that color is GORGEOUS!

I picked up another shadowsleeve cardi (I already have grey, go figure, so got black this time lol)
http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...ry=&isProduct=true&isBigImage=&templateType=E

The Fire Flyaway Cardi (which online looks like nothing, but I tried it on in Vegas and it is sweet and summery)
http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...tion=jump&search=true&parentid=SEARCH_RESULTS

And then the fragrant fields scoopneck, which I have been waiting for forever!
http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...tion=jump&search=true&parentid=SEARCH_RESULTS

There was so much more I wanted, but I have run out of funds for a long long time...


----------



## klj

Needanotherbag said:


> Oh I almost got that cardi too, but since I rarely eat pastries and drink coffee on the patio, I decided it wouldnt get much use (sorry, but the description of that sweater is pretty silly) But oh that color is GORGEOUS!
> 
> I picked up another shadowsleeve cardi (I already have grey, go figure, so got black this time lol)
> http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...ry=&isProduct=true&isBigImage=&templateType=E
> 
> The Fire Flyaway Cardi (which online looks like nothing, but I tried it on in Vegas and it is sweet and summery)
> http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...tion=jump&search=true&parentid=SEARCH_RESULTS
> 
> And then the fragrant fields scoopneck, which I have been waiting for forever!
> http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...tion=jump&search=true&parentid=SEARCH_RESULTS
> 
> There was so much more I wanted, but I have run out of funds for a long long time...


 

Ha, ha..I know it cracked me up too...lol
I am contemplating the sweater you got too..ahh decisions...and if I wait too long they will all be gone. Did you get the XS or Small in that cardi?...I love everything else you ordered....SCORE!


----------



## Needanotherbag

In the shadowsleeve cardi, I ordered the S, but I have the grey in XS and it fits nicely too, but I want to be able to wear the black one with a thicker tee in the fall, so got the S.


----------



## klj

^Hmmm....do you think you could fit a tee okay under the XS? It looks pretty flowy..
I want to wear the grey this fall and winter..even though its lighter. I have too much black already in cardi's..somehow I've really accumulated a ton!

You really love this sweater too, if I remember, right?

ETA...I just ordered it in XS..grey...I was afraid it would get snapped up.
I think I'm going to wait on the other..I LOVE that color too...I navigate to that color and plum/eggplant so its hard for me to walk away...lol


----------



## serena11

I grapped the shadow sleeve cardi in the grey and turquoise, the heigh of summer dress in blue- I already have the teal, and then realized that I wanted that chambray tunic that has actually been on sale for awhile and grabbed that as well... I think all the tops I wanted have yet to budge...AND I got a price adjustment for the Splendid cardi I bought last week and used the money to grab another floral cardigan and the Aanika sweater..now, i just need the fluter flutter top to go on sale!!


----------



## CoachGirl12

Do you girls think I could wear the Perilla Dress to a wedding reception w/some brown wedge heels thats going to be on a paddle boat? Its at night... or is it too casual? I could also do a navy cardigan over it... only immediate family is going to the wedding ceremony, so I will only be going to the reception part... and I'd be doing the navy blue color. Thoughts? Too casual? I was going to do something dressier, but the thought of wearing heels on a boat... I'd rather do wedges or flats probably just in case, LOL

http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...ry=&isProduct=true&isBigImage=&templateType=E


----------



## Needanotherbag

CoachGirl12 said:


> Do you girls think I could wear the Perilla Dress to a wedding reception w/some brown wedge heels thats going to be on a paddle boat? Its at night... or is it too casual? I could also do a navy cardigan over it... only immediate family is going to the wedding ceremony, so I will only be going to the reception part... and I'd be doing the navy blue color. Thoughts? Too casual? I was going to do something dressier, but the thought of wearing heels on a boat... I'd rather do wedges or flats probably just in case, LOL
> 
> http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...ry=&isProduct=true&isBigImage=&templateType=E



I think its an appropriate dress for a summer reception on a boat, and wedges would look really cute!


----------



## Needanotherbag

klj said:


> ^Hmmm....do you think you could fit a tee okay under the XS? It looks pretty flowy..
> I want to wear the grey this fall and winter..even though its lighter. I have too much black already in cardi's..somehow I've really accumulated a ton!
> 
> You really love this sweater too, if I remember, right?
> 
> ETA...I just ordered it in XS..grey...I was afraid it would get snapped up.
> I think I'm going to wait on the other..I LOVE that color too...I navigate to that color and plum/eggplant so its hard for me to walk away...lol



I do really love that sweater, I'm wearing it today with a black tank under it!  I think an XS would have been fine, I should have just gone with the XS, but oh well.  I love the plum color too, but just got a cardi in that color from the Nordies sale (broadening my horizons with a new color!)


----------



## sammieee

klj said:


> ^Hmmm....do you think you could fit a tee okay under the XS? It looks pretty flowy..
> I want to wear the grey this fall and winter..even though its lighter. I have too much black already in cardi's..somehow I've really accumulated a ton!
> 
> You really love this sweater too, if I remember, right?
> 
> ETA...I just ordered it in XS..grey...I was afraid it would get snapped up.
> I think I'm going to wait on the other..I LOVE that color too...I navigate to that color and plum/eggplant so its hard for me to walk away...lol



I ordered the Shadowsleeve Cardi in black and wine    Already have the cream and grey, really like the way they drape.

The grey one is a S and all the others are XS.  I found they seem to stretch a bit with wear, so the sleeves gap on my S but seem to be just fine with the XS so far.  I can fit tees under the XS.


----------



## klj

^ Yaay! Good to know everyone loves theirs!
Fingers crossed that I do too..


----------



## ozmodiar

Another Shadowsleeve Cardi lover here! I already had the ivory and had trouble deciding on another color to buy when it went on sale. I ended up picking the turquoise because I don't have many tops that color.

There were also magenta pink ones in the stores here. I'm not sure if that color ever made it to the website.


I found this top on the sale rack today. Does anyone know the name of it? It's by One September.


----------



## ozmodiar

^After I took that photo, I tried the top on again and am still wearing it. I was sitting here on the computer and this faintly perfumey sweet smell was seeping into my consciousness....and I realized it's coming from this top! It smells like the Anthropologie store!! It's the scented candles or whatever it is they pump into the air there.

I need to do some laundry...


----------



## TxGlam

I am slooowly beginning to really feel anthro again, guess I really just favor their fall/winter stuff...maybe I'll even be motivated to take some pics soon. lol


----------



## Swanky

Please do J!
I LOVE my shadow sleeve cardi, I posted pics way back . . . maybe I'll pick up another


----------



## klj

So last week I picked up the relaxing tee in white~(white not online)
http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...true&isProduct=true&isBigImage=&templateType=
...love this top...its a great basic and alternative to the more expensive rayon tees(AW's) out there even though it was still 44.00. It is the perfect length, fabric etc. perfect for wearing under all kinds of cardis.
I just took the tag off this past weekend...wore it once and then washed it.
I washed it exactly as the instructions said..delicate, cold and I used woolite..laid out to dry...now it looks like a semi half shirt..I'm so disappointed!!! Has anyone ever returned something for similar issues. I know my store won't think I'm lying..(I don't think!)..but for 44.00 for a tee..I want to return..
I was just looking at the reviews too and there is a similar experience on there.....


----------



## DC-Cutie

TxGlam said:


> I am slooowly beginning to really feel anthro again, guess I really just favor their fall/winter stuff...maybe I'll even be motivated to take some pics soon. lol


 
*TXGlam* - we miss you over in the J. Crew thread


----------



## serena11

KLJ- I returned the same tee after just one wash for the same reason. The SA said that it's been a real problem and Anthro does take things back for this reason. I have some Vince tees that were expensive as well but they have held up really well over time- this one was a total bust. I don't even think I would buy it on sale.


----------



## klj

serena11 said:


> KLJ- I returned the same tee after just one wash for the same reason. The SA said that it's been a real problem and Anthro does take things back for this reason. I have some Vince tees that were expensive as well but they have held up really well over time- this one was a total bust. I don't even think I would buy it on sale.


 

Oh gosh..thanks for telling me this! I won't feel so bad returning it then.
I know...I hate to spend more for this kind of tee..but afraid I might have to..to get the similar look...ugh. I've been hunting around!
(What Vince one's do you have..and do you have any AW tee's?)  I'm leaning toward the AW one that is similar I think.


----------



## Swanky

Anthro has never told me no, about anything.  Take it back.


----------



## serena11

Let's see, this summer I got these really cool Vince tees that have a cool twisty drape in navy and white. I also bought a few layering pieces last year that were just their basic tees they have out all the time...I like theory for layering tanks because they sit just right on me. I haven't actually hear of AW before- where do you get them from? I am intrigued!!

My package was listed as shipped last night but didn't actually leave Anthro until tonight-- the wait for an update on my ups app was killing me!!
Here is what's headed my way:


----------



## serena11

And there's more!!










But I am worried that the last cardi and the wild and wondrous cardi I already bought were way too similar...


----------



## klj

^ Great haul!
Alexander Wang......kind of spendy but I might splurge on one


----------



## klj

I've got a couple of things coming from the sale..but still want these!
Kissing Friday dress in plum~
http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...true&isProduct=true&isBigImage=&templateType=

Whipped topping top in purple~
http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...true&isProduct=true&isBigImage=&templateType=

I can't decide on the Picture perfect clogs or the Anticipated heels...which do you think is the cooler~go with everything~ pr/that will last more than one season?? I can't decided and can't do both.
http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro/catalog/productdetail.jsp?color=004&navAction=jump&id=18301481

http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro/catalog/productdetail.jsp?color=004&navAction=jump&id=18317156


----------



## hellokatiegirl

Needanotherbag said:


> Fabulous sale, what did everyone get?  A couple items I had been holding out for went on sale!  whoo hooo!



I showed some restraint and only got one item from the sale which was the Marine Mural Dress. It was a bit pricey w/o the sale so I was waiting for it to come down in price. 

I am waiting to go shopping once I get my birthday coupon in the mail from Anthro. Thanks for those of you who brought it to my attention. I e-mailed them and they are finally sending me the discount after being an Anthro member for 2 years!


----------



## Needanotherbag

klj - I see the Anticipation heels being more versatile, while the clogs seem to be casual.


----------



## ryrybaby12

Got tons of stuff today at Anthro- shadow sleeve cardigan, white jean skirt with fun buttons, whispering short sleeve cardigan, short sleeve grey cardigan, and tons of other stuff....BUT, I did not see the ******* Trench...and size 0 and 2 are sold out online...can someone tell me if their store carries it??  I live in AZ- but moving to Seattle, and I have to have this...


----------



## ryrybaby12

^Forget it...I found it!


----------



## jmakesmyday

The sales are seriously bad for my wallet.  I need to join a support group.  I've put all my Anthro clothes in one area in my closet and call it Anthro Corner.    Here's my haul for the day.

http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...ry=&isProduct=true&isBigImage=&templateType=E (beige)

http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...ry=&isProduct=true&isBigImage=&templateType=E (black)

http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...=true&isBigImage=&templateType=E#BVRRWidgetID

http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...ry=&isProduct=true&isBigImage=&templateType=E (navy)

http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...ry=&isProduct=true&isBigImage=&templateType=E

http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...ry=&isProduct=true&isBigImage=&templateType=E (royal blue)

http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...ry=&isProduct=true&isBigImage=&templateType=E

I also got the flower cardigan that Serena11 posted, but I don't see it online anymore.


----------



## snibor

Those of you with Shadowsleeve cardigan in turquois, what color will you wear under it?

I just got it to wear with skinny jeans.  Is white the only color T to wear under it?


----------



## klj

^ I think white, black grey..


----------



## klj

Needanotherbag said:


> klj - I see the Anticipation heels being more versatile, while the clogs seem to be casual.



I tend to not wear dresses/skirts..even though there are so many that I love.(Would probably change if I found the right ones!..but for now...)
I'm more of a nice jeans girl..and make my top half interesting..and maybe interesting shoes and bag. So do you still think Anticipation over the clogs would still be a better choice? Thanks!


----------



## Needanotherbag

klj said:


> I tend to not wear dresses/skirts..even though there are so many that I love.(Would probably change if I found the right ones!..but for now...)
> I'm more of a nice jeans girl..and make my top half interesting..and maybe interesting shoes and bag. So do you still think Anticipation over the clogs would still be a better choice? Thanks!



Sounds just like me!  I was trying to be non biased, but I really love those clogs


----------



## schlindsay

I've had my eye on those anticipation heels but the clogs are nice too for fall.

I recently bought this Dear Creatures skirt after I saw Zooey Deschanel wear it. I'm trying to recreate the same sort of vintage look she has.





I love it but I can't figure out a shirt to go with it because this peter pan collar blouse at Urban Outfitters sold out before I bought it. 

I went to Anthropologie last night and fell in love with the Picture Frame blouse but I can't decide if it will still have that vintage feel paired with the skirt and a waist belt or if I'm aging myself (I'm 20). I also can't decide between the blue or cream.
http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...e&isBigImage=&templateType=E&tabStyle=Reviews

A photo of the cream with teal dots I took myself: 




Any additional suggestions or help would be very much appreciated. I just can't figure out what to pair with this skirt.


----------



## serena11

KlJ- I checked out the AW tees online and they look amazing! Let me know how they work out if you get one.
On another note, I wanted to buy a white dress this summer and am now deciding between two:







What are everyone's thoughts?


----------



## snibor

I don't have either dress but they both look adorable.  If your buying at the store, try them both on.  If your ordering, maybe someone here can give feedback or order both and return one?

Thanks klj for the color ideas.


----------



## peachykeen888

I am loving everything in the August 2010 Anthropologie catalog.  

I especially LOVE this dress.  It's so divine! 

The Grasby Garden Dress

http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro/catalog/productdetail.jsp?id=18958744&navAction=jump&navCount=


----------



## cheburashka

serena11 said:


> KlJ- I checked out the AW tees online and they look amazing! Let me know how they work out if you get one.
> On another note, I wanted to buy a white dress this summer and am now deciding between two:
> 
> View attachment 1172731
> 
> 
> View attachment 1172732
> 
> 
> What are everyone's thoughts?


 

I tried on the second dress at the store - if you read the reviews for it, everyone says that the dress is very itchy and feels unplesant all. I was skeptical of the reviews but when I tried it on at the store, it indeed was. I do have a sensitive skin but the dress was very irritating, I couldn't imagine wearing it. 

Also, someone recently asked about biker melange jacket: I have just seen it at the store and was very disappointed. The leather feels terrible - thin, paper-ey and very much like a cardboard. It is absolutely not worth the price, imho.


----------



## klj

serena11 said:


> KlJ- I checked out the AW tees online and they look amazing! Let me know how they work out if you get one.
> On another note, I wanted to buy a white dress this summer and am now deciding between two:
> 
> View attachment 1172731
> 
> 
> View attachment 1172732
> 
> 
> What are everyone's thoughts?


I ordered this one..
http://www.net-a-porter.com/product...der&siteID=oGj7akNVsTg-P9moqZV66FSLJB_zZ7qimg

Its waaaaay more than I spend on tee's(I'm never over 40. or 50.00 at the max...so it killed me to do it..) lol...hopefully its amazing. It will have to be..
That's why I wanted to order through Revolve..at least they always have a 15% off discount code that works..but I didn't want to wait for November to get it on their pre-order.


----------



## serena11

^Let me know if they work out, Klj. So, my little cousin loves this show on Nickelodean called True (tru?) jackson and it's about a girl who is a fashion designer/ high school student (I wish I lved in Nickelodean reality) and I was watching it with her and I swear the main character owns all the clothes I have loved at Anthro in the past year.


----------



## klj

^ too funny! I'm jealous...

I was back at Anthro today...go figure. I had a return and stumbled upon this top...the SA was wearing it/another had it..and it was so cute. It'll be even cuter when fall rolls around with boots,skinnies. Online I overlooked it..(loungewear) but it actually fits really nice!
I bought the dk green in a small. I'm 5'3 and its a tunic on me. The back is longer than the front but I like it. Really comfy too.
http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...true&isProduct=true&isBigImage=&templateType=


----------



## Mystiletto

I'm loving this dress too! Can't wait to try it on.  Hope it doesn't disappoint.  



peachykeen888 said:


> I am loving everything in the August 2010 Anthropologie catalog.
> 
> I especially LOVE this dress.  It's so divine!
> 
> The Grasby Garden Dress
> 
> http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro/catalog/productdetail.jsp?id=18958744&navAction=jump&navCount=


----------



## serena11

I ended up buying the camilla dress and not the Twinkling Twilight- I tried it on in a size down at the store and it was itchy. If my size makes it to second cut I might get it and have my tailor add a better slip. I also bought this odd little dress that is made of this kitchen towel like material with black and flower detail at the waist. My giant order came today!!! I ended up hating the chambray tunick- the sleeves sat on top of my shoulders  and made me look like a fake admiral.


----------



## michtiu_888

Love Anthropologie! Too bad their dresses are so expensive..


----------



## Needanotherbag

My order arrived, and while I love my Shadowsleeve Cardi (size S was fine, so am keeping it) and my tank, the  Fire Flyaway Cardi:
http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...tion=jump&search=true&parentid=SEARCH_RESULTS

Didnt do much for me this time - I must have had a couple margaritas before I tried it on in Vegas LOL.  Its kind of matronly on me.  Anyone have ideas on what I could pair with it to make it a little more stylish on me?  Otherwise I'm taking it back.


----------



## ashleyn

I've never been a huge Anthropologie shopper, but I'm loving these boots: http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro/catalog/productdetail.jsp?subCategoryId=&id=18852012&catId=HOME-AUTUMN&pushId=HOME-AUTUMN&popId=HOME&sortProperties=&navCount=0&navAction=jump&fromCategoryPage=true&selectedProductSize=&selectedProductSize1=&color=020&colorName=BROWN&isSubcategory=&isProduct=true&isBigImage=true&templateType=templateA&tabStyle=Reviews


----------



## hellokatiegirl

ashleyn said:


> I've never been a huge Anthropologie shopper, but I'm loving these boots: http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...=true&templateType=templateA&tabStyle=Reviews



Yes! I love these boots too, they are very cute! They look comfy as well.


----------



## Needanotherbag

My ******* Trench came today - I absolutely love everything about it - and am so glad I ordered up a size!

One thing that really irked me though - it arrived crammed into the tiniest little box and shipped UPS, which takes forever to get to me. So it was a wrinkled mess, and I ironed it and the wrinkles are still there...


----------



## klj

^ Well.. that's a crappy shipping job.....but glad you love your trench!!


----------



## serena11

Meanwhile, my sale order last week arived in a ginormous box that was only 1/3 full- the rest was bubble packing material.


----------



## cheburashka

Needanotherbag said:


> My ******* Trench came today - I absolutely love everything about it - and am so glad I ordered up a size!
> 
> One thing that really irked me though - it arrived crammed into the tiniest little box and shipped UPS, which takes forever to get to me. So it was a wrinkled mess, and I ironed it and the wrinkles are still there...


 

I tried ironing mine too and it didn't really work. So my mom went out and bought me a little handheld steamer at Macy's - they were on sale there. It worked wonders on the trench !

I got so many things I'm excited - I found an aniseed skirt I've been dying to have on sale in my size, I also found a florid facade shirt and it is soooo pretty ! I also got a Cedar chest blouse and four petal cardi. Overall, I'm so pleased with my haul !


----------



## Needanotherbag

cheburashka said:


> I tried ironing mine too and it didn't really work. So my mom went out and bought me a little handheld steamer at Macy's - they were on sale there. It worked wonders on the trench !
> 
> I got so many things I'm excited - I found an aniseed skirt I've been dying to have on sale in my size, I also found a florid facade shirt and it is soooo pretty ! I also got a Cedar chest blouse and four petal cardi. Overall, I'm so pleased with my haul !



Great haul!

Thanks for the tip - I've been putting off investing in a steamer, but looks like I'm going to have to go track one down.  Anyone have suggestions on an affordable but good steamer?


----------



## hellokatiegirl

Needanotherbag said:


> My ******* Trench came today - I absolutely love everything about it - and am so glad I ordered up a size!
> 
> One thing that really irked me though - it arrived crammed into the tiniest little box and shipped UPS, which takes forever to get to me. So it was a wrinkled mess, and I ironed it and the wrinkles are still there...



Congrats on your new ******* Trench! 

I was going to bring up this issue too with Anthro shipping. I buy a lot of my stuff online and in the last year or two it always comes crammed in the smallest box, every single time. Everything is always terribly wrinkled and I spend a lot of time ironing. It drives me nuts! I never have this problem with other stores, just Anthro. 

Hopefully steaming works with your coat. Let me know if you find a good steamer somewhere because that is something I would also be interested about buying.


----------



## klj

Needanotherbag said:


> Great haul!
> 
> Thanks for the tip - I've been putting off investing in a steamer, but looks like I'm going to have to go track one down. Anyone have suggestions on an affordable but good steamer?


 
If you get the 20% off coupons for Bed/Bath/Beyond..you can come across deals there sometimes


----------



## linhhhuynh

wow! i went through here and i love what everyone finds! i've got just one swimsuit from Anthro


----------



## Needanotherbag

klj said:


> If you get the 20% off coupons for Bed/Bath/Beyond..you can come across deals there sometimes



Good idea!  I wonder what brands are good/not so good...

I got an invitation from my local anthro today to go to a fall fashion show!  I'm beyond excited....


----------



## sammieee

Wow, got my Shadowsleeve cardis and the XS in black looks like it was shrunk by a super dryer compared to the XS in the other colors I have.  The sleeves are kind of tight too unlike my others, but since the knit is a bit looser I don't think it will be that big of a problem after a couple wears.  Watch out for sizing inconsistency!


----------



## serena11

I am actually surprised that the shadowsleeve cardi has not sold out since it hit sale- my store only had a lot of the red/wine color before the sale. I like the grey one I got but am on the fence about the teal one.


----------



## cjy

Has anyone seen the Sea Fan sweater in person?? If so is it very heavy?? How does it look???? I just love it on line but no store here.
Thanks!!!!!!!


----------



## Swanky

I wanted it in grey but my store is sold out already.  For kicks I tried it on in the raspberry color and was smitten! LOL! I never wear a color that bright in that much material!
The arms DO stretch a bit for sure.

I also picked up With-a-Twist Henleys in 2 flavors:


----------



## cheburashka

How cute, swanky ! I love it ! I love soooo many new arrivals, I just can't stop drooling about all the news stuff that's coming in. 

I love this airy dress - I just bought a cute lace-y shell that this sort of reminds me off:






and this dress will be perfect for the fall's military trend:






These cardigans are sort of quirky but so cute:












and this one sooo reminds me of Russian tea houses:


----------



## cjy

^ Great haul! Everything is so sharpe!


----------



## marthastoo

Needanotherbag said:


> Great haul!
> 
> Thanks for the tip - I've been putting off investing in a steamer, but looks like I'm going to have to go track one down. Anyone have suggestions on an affordable but good steamer?


 
I don't know if this is the best steamer on the marker, but I bought this one off Amazon last year and it has changed my life (tax free and free ship - can't beat that!). Before, I would dread having to take out the ironing board and iron, iron all my outfits the night before, yada yada yada. Now, I just plug this baby in, wait for the steam to start in about 10 seconds, and bam - wrinkle free clothes in a minute. And an added plus - I use the little hanger thingee to hang up my freshly steamed outfit for the next morning.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000BQRD0I/ref=oss_product


----------



## cjy

cheburashka said:


> How cute, swanky ! I love it ! I love soooo many new arrivals, I just can't stop drooling about all the news stuff that's coming in.
> 
> I love this airy dress - I just bought a cute lace-y shell that this sort of reminds me off:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and this dress will be perfect for the fall's military trend:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These cardigans are sort of quirky but so cute:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and this one sooo reminds me of Russian tea houses:


 Did you by chance see the sea fan sweater?????


----------



## Needanotherbag

marthastoo said:


> I don't know if this is the best steamer on the marker, but I bought this one off Amazon last year and it has changed my life (tax free and free ship - can't beat that!). Before, I would dread having to take out the ironing board and iron, iron all my outfits the night before, yada yada yada. Now, I just plug this baby in, wait for the steam to start in about 10 seconds, and bam - wrinkle free clothes in a minute. And an added plus - I use the little hanger thingee to hang up my freshly steamed outfit for the next morning.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000BQRD0I/ref=oss_product



Thanks for the recommendation - for that price I will give it a go!


----------



## serena11

I might be the only one, but is anyone dissappointed in how the fall stuff looks in the stores? I had a winter wishlist going but when I saw some of the items in the store, I realized I was going to be a richer woman this fall.


----------



## klj

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I wanted it in grey but my store is sold out already.  For kicks I tried it on in the raspberry color and was smitten! LOL! I never wear a color that bright in that much material!
> The arms DO stretch a bit for sure.
> 
> I also picked up With-a-Twist Henleys in 2 flavors:
> s7ondemand1.scene7.com/is/image/Anthropologie/18550871_079_b?$redesign-appcat$s7ondemand1.scene7.com/is/image/Anthropologie/18550871_059_b?$redesign-appcat$


I bought the light tan one... and really like it!!


----------



## Needanotherbag

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I wanted it in grey but my store is sold out already.  For kicks I tried it on in the raspberry color and was smitten! LOL! I never wear a color that bright in that much material!
> The arms DO stretch a bit for sure.
> 
> I also picked up With-a-Twist Henleys in 2 flavors:



These are so cute, I'm going to have to try one when I go tomorrow! (my once a month visit to Anthro)


----------



## cheburashka

cjy said:


> Did you by chance see the sea fan sweater?????


 

No, I asked and was told it's not at my store yet.


----------



## cjy

^ Thanks!!!!


----------



## Chins4

Claudia! Nice to see you here! I can't believe that I haven't found this thread until now! I'm a new Anthro convert - only discovered them when I was in Texas this summer and now I'm addicted. Purchases to date......


----------



## Chins4

And waiting on delivery of the dark skirt and tee below. I'm also really tempted by the tweed-type skirt but can't decide if the length might be unflattering for slightly pudgy knees LOL Do any of you ladies have this skirt or have tried it on - what did you think?


----------



## cheburashka

Chins4 said:


> And waiting on delivery of the dark skirt and tee below. I'm also really tempted by the tweed-type skirt but can't decide if the length might be unflattering for slightly pudgy knees LOL Do any of you ladies have this skirt or have tried it on - what did you think?


 

Don't mean to call you out in the friendly manner, but do you by any chance have an anthro blog ? There is one that I follow and the blogger went to Texas this summer, she is very lovely and I  her reviews.


----------



## Chins4

Hey cheburaska  Nope it's not me, I'm blog-less


----------



## cjy

Chins4 said:


> Claudia! Nice to see you here! I can't believe that I haven't found this thread until now! I'm a new Anthro convert - only discovered them when I was in Texas this summer and now I'm addicted. Purchases to date......


 Great stuff!!!! I have been very tempted by that last skirt, it would appear to be flattering and hide the tummy a bit!
XX00!!!


----------



## Chins4

It's all about hiding the tummy atm LOL


----------



## klj

^^Love all the choices! I haven't tried the tweed skirt myself though..


----------



## snibor

I guess every store is a little different in terms of stock.

I was on vac. in Palm Beach and I couldn't believe how much stuff was on sale.  My girlfriend who lives there was going back (I didn't buy anything).  Much more sale items than what I usually see in NJ.


----------



## klj

Okay ladies..I bought the cutest coat ever just now!!! I love it..its amazing!
Frill Force jacket~
http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...true&isProduct=true&isBigImage=&templateType=
Sooo much cuter than the pics...really fun without being too trendy so you'll be able to wear it for coming years..details are amazing..I bought a size 2 and its fitted without being too tight.

Go try it on!!

Oh I also tried on the Kissing Friday dress in plum because I've been lusting after it for awhile...its a great dress with lots of versatility. I couldn't purchase both the coat and dress but will for sure be ordering the dress in the very near future. Can't wait to wear it with boots, tights and sweaters.
http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...true&isProduct=true&isBigImage=&templateType=


----------



## lavendartea

serena11 said:


> I might be the only one, but is anyone dissappointed in how the fall stuff looks in the stores? I had a winter wishlist going but when I saw some of the items in the store, I realized I was going to be a richer woman this fall.



I agree. I wasn't really impressed with the most recent catalog. Hopefully Anthro will release more items in the upcoming months!


----------



## snibor

klj, that frill force jacket looks adorable!! I hadn't seen that.


----------



## ozmodiar

klj said:


> Okay ladies..I bought the cutest coat ever just now!!! I love it..its amazing!
> Frill Force jacket~
> http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...true&isProduct=true&isBigImage=&templateType=
> Sooo much cuter than the pics...really fun without being too trendy so you'll be able to wear it for coming years..details are amazing..I bought a size 2 and its fitted without being too tight.
> 
> Go try it on!!
> 
> Oh I also tried on the Kissing Friday dress in plum because I've been lusting after it for awhile...its a great dress with lots of versatility. I couldn't purchase both the coat and dress but will for sure be ordering the dress in the very near future. Can't wait to wear it with boots, tights and sweaters.
> http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...true&isProduct=true&isBigImage=&templateType=



Pretty! I've been eyeing both of those on the website. How long is the coat on you?


----------



## ~bastet

After getting my ******* trench, I ended up back at Anthro for some work tops. 
I got this shirt in "orange," which really doesn't look orange at all.  It's more of a peachy color.
http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro/catalog/productdetail.jsp?subCategoryId=&id=18551382&catId=CLOTHES-KNITSTEES-RUFFLED&pushId=CLOTHES-KNITSTEES-RUFFLED&popId=CLOTHES-KNITSTEES&sortProperties=&navCount=65&navAction=middle&fromCategoryPage=true&selectedProductSize=&selectedProductSize1=&color=080&colorName=ORANGE&isSubcategory=&isProduct=true&isBigImage=&templateType=

I couldn't pass up this cardi to take on vacation!
http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro/catalog/productdetail.jsp?subCategoryId=CLOTHES-KNITSTEES-CARDIGANS&id=013211&catId=CLOTHES-KNITSTEES&pushId=CLOTHES-KNITSTEES&popId=CLOTHES&sortProperties=&navCount=235&navAction=top&fromCategoryPage=true&selectedProductSize=&selectedProductSize1=&color=041&colorName=NAVY&isSubcategory=true&isProduct=true&isBigImage=&templateType=


----------



## klj

ozmodiar said:


> Pretty! I've been eyeing both of those on the website. How long is the coat on you?



It hits above my kneecap..by a couple of inches.
Its really well made too..and the inside of the sleeves are pinkish satin.
I just noticed that they have petite online..I didn't buy P and didn't see the option to in the store.


----------



## Needanotherbag

~bastet said:


> After getting my ******* trench, I ended up back at Anthro for some work tops.
> I got this shirt in "orange," which really doesn't look orange at all.  It's more of a peachy color.
> http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...ory=&isProduct=true&isBigImage=&templateType=
> 
> I couldn't pass up this cardi to take on vacation!
> http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...true&isProduct=true&isBigImage=&templateType=



That cardi is so cute!


----------



## ozmodiar

klj said:


> It hits above my kneecap..by a couple of inches.
> Its really well made too..and the inside of the sleeves are pinkish satin.
> I just noticed that they have petite online..I didn't buy P and didn't see the option to in the store.



Yeah, the petite stuff is only online. I'm borderline petite, but I usually end up with the regular sizes because anthro doesn't stock very much in petite and it usually sells out quickly at full price.

Ooh, pink lining with army green! I hope to try this in store soon. I looked today but the store I was at didn't have it yet.


----------



## klj

^Good to know..I guess I never paid attention about the petite sizing either, as I usually end up with reg. too. 
I hope you can try it soon!


----------



## fayden

Hi all!  I did some shopping today.  i took some pics of what i tried on, you can check em out here.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/avafay/sets/72157613477846734/

i ended up with two items, this awesome jacket and blouse


----------



## kelbell35

^^I love the detailing on that top, fayden!


----------



## woody

Love that jacket Fayden.  I noticed on the reviews a few people were complaining that the ruffles didn't meet neatly. How do you find it?

My licorice lanes skirt just arrived today:


----------



## snibor

^That looks adorable!  Especially with those shoes!


----------



## fayden

i thought the ruffles met up fine.  i tried it on in 2 sizes.  the 0 was obviously too small on me and that i did notice the ruffles did not align right because it was too tight.  however the size 2 worked perfectly.  

very cute skirt btw!



woody said:


> Love that jacket Fayden.  I noticed on the reviews a few people were complaining that the ruffles didn't meet neatly. How do you find it?
> 
> My licorice lanes skirt just arrived today:


----------



## lastpurse

Has anyone tried on, or seen the O'Reilly jacket?  I am really wanting a cute military jacket, but this one does not have any reviews yet....

http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...ory=&isProduct=true&isBigImage=&templateType=


----------



## Brandless

Woody, I just love your outfit! It's so refreshing! Do you mind telling what shoes are those? Thanks!


----------



## klj

lastpurse said:


> Has anyone tried on, or seen the O'Reilly jacket? I am really wanting a cute military jacket, but this one does not have any reviews yet....
> 
> http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...ory=&isProduct=true&isBigImage=&templateType=


 
Very cute! I haven't seen it just yet in the store..I tried the Elkanah jacket and its pretty cute too..


----------



## woody

Thanks *Snibor*!

*Fayden* - I so love the colour of your jacket. Thanks for the sizing info it was really helpful.  I like my jackets fitted but an 0 would be too small for me if it is too small for you so you saved me a cotsly mistake there.

*Brandless* - thank you!  Those shoes are last season Christian Louboutin mater claudes in coraile. I think they look very chic and classic and they have a relatively low, comfy heel. Glad you like them too!


----------



## lastpurse

klj said:


> Very cute! I haven't seen it just yet in the store..I tried the Elkanah jacket and its pretty cute too..



Yes!  I thought the Elkanah was adorable too....but, when I tried in on I had the same problem that other reviewers had.  You can't really lift up your arms in it regardless of size.  It was really weird.  I just could not get over that.  I felt kind of like a robot. lol


----------



## klj

^Does it pull the whole jacket up when you lift your arms? I hate that...I bought a shirt that's not online...and it was adorable in every way but when I lifted my arms the whole thing came up..I'd never be able to lift my arms in it unless I wanted everyone to see my stomach every time...lol


----------



## klj

I bought the Kissing Friday dress in Plum today...love it!
Alot of reviewers are mentioning the hem...or lack of a hem... but that is how alot of Bailey 44 stuff is..I have rayon cardi's by Bailey that don't have hemmed sleeves,etc.
The dress falls really nice over the body without being clingy..and even though its thin, I didn't have any issues with it being clingy in the wrong places or being see through.
Its going to be my fall/winter go to dress...
http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...=true&isBigImage=&templateType=&tabStyle=Info


----------



## dreamer637

hey guys! I need ur help! I am so glad the curated tee is finally on sale. However, I cannot find my size in the color I want. I am looking for the tee in the light, light taupe color in an XS. In stores it is called Brown motif, but some stores got 2 versions. One is a dark brown, while the other is a lighter brown like a light taupe. Has anyone seen the light taupe color in the curated tee? =\  

http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...lectedProductSize1=&color=029&colorName=BROWN MOTIF&isSubcategory=&isProduct=true&isBigImage=&templateType=E


----------



## ozmodiar

^Did you call CS? Maybe they could tell you what stores have it and then you could call them and ask about the color.


----------



## ozmodiar

I found the Noche En La Copa Dress for only $30 this week. I'm not crazy about the big orange spots on this particular one, but it's well made and really cute on, and one of the few dresses at Anthro that actually fits me.








I also picked up a couple of petticoat skirts in different colors. I love this skirt for the summer - it matches most tops, it's not too short or long, plus all cotton and doesn't need ironing!







There's a new military style green jacket in stores but not yet online. It's made of a wool blend and there are small ruffles alongside the buttons if you can't make them out. I really like it and this one might be the military jacket winner for me. Sorry about the bad cel phone pic.








I also just found this jacket at Macy's - it's from their INC house brand and similar to anthro's Two Paths Trench with the tiered skirt except it's a dark grayish-olive color. 

The negatives are it's very thin (definitely not for very cool weather), the fabric might get wrinkly, the shoulders are a little tight and there are no pockets. The lack of pockets actually bothers me the most. The positives are it's super duper cute, a great color and only $99 retail. Not only that but I was buying it along with some sale stuff so I used a 20% off sale/clearance coupon and the register took 20% the price of the jacket, too, even though they just got it in and it was full price! Score for $79.20!


----------



## klj

^ Love all your finds...dress and skirt are very cute! I'm like you and try all the dresses but very few fit me the way I want them to..
The Anthro jacket is super cute too!


----------



## ozmodiar

I was going through my phone pics of Anthro dresses that didn't work out and thought maybe they'd help someone out with their shopping. It's sometimes depressing trying things on because I'm really small on top and 95% of Anthro's gorgeous blouses and dresses are too big. Though it's probably good for my wallet because I feel like I spend money left and right as it is! 


Time Gone By Dress


Really big on top. These are all size 0s and this was like 3 sizes too big on me. So pretty, though!


Eyeleted Islands Dress


Probably true to size, just too big for me. The straps are adjustable but really long, I have the buckles almost on top of my shoulders. Subtly beautiful!


Seaside Fields Dress


The skirt is a little tight even though the top was very big on me.  I love the way it looks, though.


Babergh Dress


Very tight in the skirt again. Not crazy about the flower things.


Manor Gates Dress


Sheer at the shoulders and neckline so you need a strapless bra. The embroidery at the waist is gorgeous!


----------



## ozmodiar

klj said:


> ^ Love all your finds...dress and skirt are very cute! I'm like you and try all the dresses but very few fit me the way I want them to..
> The Anthro jacket is super cute too!



Thanks!

I'm usually taking 15 things into the dressing room just to see if anything is even close to fitting, lol! I will have to try your Kissing Friday dress sometime...I love the purple!


----------



## klj

^ I do the same...lol


----------



## serena11

woah, I've never seen this thread go so quiet!


----------



## lastpurse

klj said:


> ^Does it pull the whole jacket up when you lift your arms? I hate that...I bought a shirt that's not online...and it was adorable in every way but when I lifted my arms the whole thing came up..I'd never be able to lift my arms in it unless I wanted everyone to see my stomach every time...lol



No, it does not do that...though I know EXACTLY what you are talking about.  I just kind of get stuck.  It's like I am lifting, lifting, then whoops not anymore. lol


----------



## klj

^^I know..its been VERY quiet.
No shopping going on I guess..or maybe everyone is on vacation...which is where I'd like to be right about now.


----------



## Needanotherbag

I'm heading to a store I've never been to tonight, so will hopefully have some new fall items to share soon!


----------



## lastpurse

I have a couple of items being delivered today.  I'll give an update then


----------



## Swanky

school started, the Moms are busy! LOL!  I've been in a few times, but haven't come home w/ anything.


----------



## klj

^ lol..forgot about those days ..


----------



## serena11

I hear you Swanky- I am back in school and have been so busy I haven't even been on the forum...but not so busy I wasn't huddled in a hallway during orientation frantically hunting down some elusive sale items..found em!!!


----------



## Needanotherbag

Yep, *Swanky* is right - been buying kids back to school clothes more than anything else lately...I hate that summers over.


----------



## princessDD

I've been looking for this dress, Noche En La Copa Dress -- but with no luck


----------



## klj

I'm after the Southward stop shirtdress/going to try it on today
http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...true&isProduct=true&isBigImage=&templateType=


----------



## aclineo

I'm obsessed with the mullany dress & the grand island dress!


----------



## klj

klj said:


> I'm after the Southward stop shirtdress/going to try it on today
> http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...true&isProduct=true&isBigImage=&templateType=




Sorry for quoting myself~
I tried this on today and its extremely adorable..a dress that you could do many things with..the details are so cute! I'm not one for these types of prints but its adorable and alittle whimsy. Its a super fine corduroy..background is a taupy purplish color..will go great with brown's, dk gray, black. 
I bought it and so excited!


----------



## Needanotherbag

klj said:


> Sorry for quoting myself~
> I tried this on today and its extremely adorable..a dress that you could do many things with..the details are so cute! I'm not one for these types of prints but its adorable and alittle whimsy. Its a super fine corduroy..background is a taupy purplish color..will go great with brown's, dk gray, black.
> I bought it and so excited!



It's so cute!  Is it a thin or thick corduroy?

I'm obsessing over this coat 
http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...tion=jump&search=true&parentid=SEARCH_RESULTS

But not sure if I need another jacket with ruffles when I have the ******* trench...theres a J crew coat I love too, but is double the price.  decisions decisions...


----------



## klj

^ Its thin...I seriously ADORE it..I brought it home and tried it on with all different boots and sweaters,etc..plum even goes really well! I wish there was another color too..I'd buy it! I now own two dresses...too funny

OMG..I love that jacket! Your ******* is tan or light beige?...sure you can have both!..this is green totally different, right??! lol


----------



## klj

^^I bought this and it really is super cute in person!
http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...ue&isBigImage=&templateType=&tabStyle=Reviews

For some reason I like the look of the Alice in Autumn sweatercoat esp. in the goldish color..saw it in person although I was too lazy to try it on... I probably wouldn't wear it enough but it looks cute!
http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...true&isProduct=true&isBigImage=&templateType=


----------



## Needanotherbag

klj said:


> ^^I bought this and it really is super cute in person!
> http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...ue&isBigImage=&templateType=&tabStyle=Reviews
> 
> For some reason I like the look of the Alice in Autumn sweatercoat esp. in the goldish color..saw it in person although I was too lazy to try it on... I probably wouldn't wear it enough but it looks cute!
> http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...true&isProduct=true&isBigImage=&templateType=



I really love that jacket you bought - so perfect for rainy cool days!  

I also like the sweatercoat - would be so cute with leggings, but I would have to have the grey 

yeah, the ******* Trench is a darker tan color, so a khaki coat would almost be a necessity I think...But then I love the cashmere/wool mix trench at Jcrew too...and cannot have both!


----------



## klj

^I haven't seen the one at J Crew..might have to go and take a look!

Right??! I live in Portland so the more sweaters/jackets the better for the fall/winter~dizzly days..


----------



## cheburashka

My mom and I were going to Vegas for a vacation and I felt like I had nothing to wear.  She stopped by Anthropologie to pick up this jacket for me, I love love love it ! It goes so well with my Anthro skirt. It's already sold out on the website so I don't know the name. 

Pardon the shoes, I changed into them after getting blisters from heels:


----------



## snibor

^That is adorable!  You look fantastic.


----------



## snibor

Ladies, I have to go to DH high school reunion in early October.  It's business casual dress.

What do you ladies think of getting a dress from Anthropologie?

Any suggestions as to which one?


----------



## klj

cheburashka said:


> My mom and I were going to Vegas for a vacation and I felt like I had nothing to wear.  She stopped by Anthropologie to pick up this jacket for me, I love love love it ! It goes so well with my Anthro skirt. It's already sold out on the website so I don't know the name.
> 
> Pardon the shoes, I changed into them after getting blisters from heels:


  Love it..*cheburashka*


----------



## Needanotherbag

cheburashka said:


> My mom and I were going to Vegas for a vacation and I felt like I had nothing to wear.  She stopped by Anthropologie to pick up this jacket for me, I love love love it ! It goes so well with my Anthro skirt. It's already sold out on the website so I don't know the name.
> 
> Pardon the shoes, I changed into them after getting blisters from heels:



You look lovely!  That skirt looks fabulous on you, you have the perfect figure for it.
OT, the pic at the Venetian makes me need to go to Vegas...my absolute favorite girls shopping vacation destination.  Did you get to the Anthro at Caesars?


----------



## klj

Okay..where's everyone's wishlist of purchases or actual purchases!! I'm excited for fall..boots, dresses..skinnies..cardi's
*NAB*..did you ever get the Jbrand houligan's?


----------



## Needanotherbag

klj said:


> Okay..where's everyone's wishlist of purchases or actual purchases!! I'm excited for fall..boots, dresses..skinnies..cardi's
> *NAB*..did you ever get the Jbrand houligan's?



I did, then returned them!  After getting them home, I realized I had an overload of cargos...I loved them, they looked amazing!  But I have 5 pairs of skinny type cargos that arent getting the love.  

I have a huge Anthro wishlist...here we go:
The new Dwarf Quince Cardi
http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...true&isProduct=true&isBigImage=&templateType=

Whipped Woolens in neutral
http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...true&isProduct=true&isBigImage=&templateType=

Oxer Jacket
http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...tion=jump&search=true&parentid=SEARCH_RESULTS

Tweedy Leaves Dress
http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...true&isProduct=true&isBigImage=&templateType=

Thats a start...I need a money tree now, because my wardrobe fund is empty


----------



## klj

Needanotherbag said:


> I did, then returned them!  After getting them home, I realized I had an overload of cargos...I loved them, they looked amazing!  But I have 5 pairs of skinny type cargos that arent getting the love.
> 
> I have a huge Anthro wishlist...here we go:
> The new Dwarf Quince Cardi
> http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...true&isProduct=true&isBigImage=&templateType=
> 
> Whipped Woolens in neutral
> http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...true&isProduct=true&isBigImage=&templateType=
> 
> Oxer Jacket
> http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...tion=jump&search=true&parentid=SEARCH_RESULTS
> 
> Tweedy Leaves Dress
> http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...true&isProduct=true&isBigImage=&templateType=
> 
> Thats a start...I need a money tree now, because my wardrobe fund is empty



I have the dwarf quince in last years colors..(orangy) and get a ton of unexpected compliments on it..the blue is pretty!

The whipped woolens didn't do anything for me..I felt it was a bit too wonky fitting on me.

I love the dress you picked~ the colors are beautiful!.. and of course that jacket!!

I need a money tree too....


----------



## linhhhuynh

cheburashka you look great!!


----------



## Brandless

I just got into Anthropologie and bought a cute dress last week. Tonight, I saw a parent wearing the same dress during the school open house. Luckily, I was not wearing that dress at the same time! Now I wonder, would this be a common scenario for me because there is an Anthropologie store in our area. How do you ladies handle it when you end up being in the same place with somebody who is wearing the same outfit as you (say the Church, a PTA meeting)?


----------



## klj

I just exchanged the lighter color~With a twist henley(which I really liked!) for the purple stripe one..it will go with more.
http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...true&isProduct=true&isBigImage=&templateType=

I also picked up this top~Spumante tunic...love this top!!
http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...true&isProduct=true&isBigImage=&templateType=

~Got some tights too.. to go with my Southward Stop Shirtdress..which I'm going to wear the heck out of this fall/winter.


----------



## linhhhuynh

^those are cute!


----------



## Needanotherbag

Brandless said:


> I just got into Anthropologie and bought a cute dress last week. Tonight, I saw a parent wearing the same dress during the school open house. Luckily, I was not wearing that dress at the same time! Now I wonder, would this be a common scenario for me because there is an Anthropologie store in our area. How do you ladies handle it when you end up being in the same place with somebody who is wearing the same outfit as you (say the Church, a PTA meeting)?



If I ever happen to run into someone wearing the same item as me, I smile at them if they are across the room, or if we are close enough to talk, I compliment them on their exquisite taste.  Unless you buy couture, its bound to happen sometime, just use grace and tact and all will be fine


----------



## Needanotherbag

klj said:


> I just exchanged the lighter color~With a twist henley(which I really liked!) for the purple stripe one..it will go with more.
> http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...true&isProduct=true&isBigImage=&templateType=
> 
> I also picked up this top~Spumante tunic...love this top!!
> http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...true&isProduct=true&isBigImage=&templateType=
> 
> ~Got some tights too.. to go with my Southward Stop Shirtdress..which I'm going to wear the heck out of this fall/winter.



I love that henley!  Waiting for it to go on sale...did you find they ran quite large?


----------



## klj

^ Yes...I got an XS and I'm usually a small.


----------



## Brandless

Needanotherbag said:


> If I ever happen to run into someone wearing the same item as me, I smile at them if they are across the room, or if we are close enough to talk, I compliment them on their exquisite taste. Unless you buy couture, its bound to happen sometime, just use grace and tact and all will be fine


 
That's a good way to handle it! Thanks for the tip


----------



## Mrs. SR

It's always fun to pop into this thread and see what everyone is wearing and buying. 

*snibor* good luck with your DH's reunion and finding a dress. I was at my local Anthro the other day and saw the Hanhaba Dress: http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...true&isProduct=true&isBigImage=&templateType=. It's cute and the belt adds a nice touch. It may be too casual, but I thought I would mention it.


----------



## fayden

i went to anthro today, sorta disappointed.  i walked out with nothing.  which is very very rare!


----------



## Needanotherbag

Anyone headed to Fashions Night Out this Friday at Anthro?  I'm really wanting to go!


----------



## snibor

^Mrs. SR that actually looks adorable!  I have to go try it on.  The event is business casual so I think that would be perfect if it looks good on.  Thanks for the advice!


----------



## lastpurse

Needanotherbag said:


> It's so cute!  Is it a thin or thick corduroy?
> 
> I'm obsessing over this coat
> http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...tion=jump&search=true&parentid=SEARCH_RESULTS
> 
> But not sure if I need another jacket with ruffles when I have the ******* trench...theres a J crew coat I love too, but is double the price.  decisions decisions...



I saw that coat in the store, and loved it.  It looks like an expensive coat.


----------



## akemibabe

hi girls,
here are some pieces i purchased over the weekend.  I always love to come in to checkout the new pieces.  so here are some of mine.


----------



## linhhhuynh

^i love all the pieces you bought! great neutrals!


----------



## beeb

Needanotherbag said:


> If I ever happen to run into someone wearing the same item as me, I smile at them if they are across the room, or if we are close enough to talk, I compliment them on their exquisite taste.  Unless you buy couture, its bound to happen sometime, just use grace and tact and all will be fine



Pretty much the same for me! I like it though, it sort of gives you something to talk about, a point in common. 

Although I've never seen anyone wear the same outfit as me. Same piece once or twice maybe, but a whole outfit? The chances of that are so small I'd get freaked out if it happened!


----------



## Nhu Nhu

akemibabe said:


> hi girls,
> here are some pieces i purchased over the weekend.  I always love to come in to checkout the new pieces.  so here are some of mine.



Hi Akemibabe!  I love that jacket!  If you don't mind me asking, does it fit true to size?  I'm an XS and have a very hard time finding jackets that fit me correctly.  Thank you for your help in advance!


----------



## Needanotherbag

akemibabe said:


> hi girls,
> here are some pieces i purchased over the weekend.  I always love to come in to checkout the new pieces.  so here are some of mine.



LOVE LOVE LOVE that jacket!!


----------



## mothbeast

I've been hitting the sale rack recently.

I got this is grey and in red. 




and this in a black and white stripe.


----------



## Swanky

The new stuff coming in I'm starting to like!

Tried and liked this:
http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...ory=&isProduct=true&isBigImage=&templateType=

I don't see the solids online, but I bought this in a deep purple - almost navy:
http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...true&isProduct=true&isBigImage=&templateType=




Want to see these IRL:
http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...true&isProduct=true&isBigImage=&templateType=

http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...true&isProduct=true&isBigImage=&templateType=


----------



## linhhhuynh

i love that striped top! am considering getting it.... did it fit TTS or should i go up or down? it'd be perfect with leggings!


----------



## Swanky

it was TTS to slightly generous IMO.  It definitely does not run small.
I'll end up getting it, LOL!


----------



## lastpurse

linhhhuynh said:


> i love that striped top! am considering getting it.... did it fit TTS or should i go up or down? it'd be perfect with leggings!



I love how nautical tops are looking with fall clothing.


----------



## Swanky

I always love nautical!  I bought a super cute top from Urban outfitters last week that's  navy/white striped w/ a black lace up ribbon on the back of the neck.


----------



## halunfishie

These are so pretty for fall.  I need to get to a store to try them on!


----------



## akemibabe

linhhhuynh said:


> ^i love all the pieces you bought! great neutrals!


Thank you *linhhhuynh* 



Nhu Nhu said:


> Hi Akemibabe! I love that jacket! If you don't mind me asking, does it fit true to size? I'm an XS and have a very hard time finding jackets that fit me correctly. Thank you for your help in advance!


*Nhu Nhu* - i am 5'5 and 127lbs, i am not sure how XS will translate to this jacket's size (probably a 2?). I usually wears a M from there, i purchased a size 6 and it fits me just fine (without wearing a thick sweater under it). The jacket fit is snug both in the sleeves and the body. If you want to wear a sweater under it you might want to get a size bigger (a thin sweater would be ok). it's a great coat for fall/winter. hope these information helps, good luck!! 



Needanotherbag said:


> LOVE LOVE LOVE that jacket!!


Thank you *Needanotherbag*


----------



## linhhhuynh

^love the red jacket 

huh, i'm really lemming for that nautical top now.... thanks for enabling me ush:


----------



## kelbell35

Has anyone tried on or seen the Hidden Spaces Jacket in person?  I think the detailing on it is gorgeous.  I might have to take the plunge...


----------



## klj

^I like it! I haven't seen it yet in my store..

There are some crazy looking sweaters/cardis out this fall on the website...:wondering


----------



## samhainophobia

Ladies...I have to share.  I hit the score of a lifetime at my local Anthro on Wednesday!

I walked into Anthro and spotted the Sine Masterpiece jumpsuit on the sale wall. For those of you who aren't familiar with this piece, it's old stock.  I'm not sure what year/season it's from, but it's from well before I got into Anthro.  I've seen them on Ebay, and had one on my Watch List, but had never seen it in person.

This is the jumpsuit (saved to Polyvore from Ebay, since I couldn't find the Anthro page) -- http://www.polyvore.com/anthropologie_sine_masterpiece_jumper/thing?id=22728249.  The picture doesn't do it justice at all.

I just about had a heart attack, sprinted over, and snatched it up. My size(!). (Okay, well, it was a 6, and I'm usually an 8, but I have a good sprinkling of sixes in my closet, so I figured it was worth a shot.)  I tried it on and it looked AMAZING.  The fit was perfect, and the piece itself was just gorgeous -- like something out of wardrobe for a 40s period film.  The salesgirl who was working the fitting rooms saw me looking at it in the three-way mirror and made a beeline over to me yelling "What is THAT???  Is that a one-piece?  Are we carrying it right now?  I've never seen it before!  It looks amazing!  You have to buy it!"

It was marked $89.95.  (Original retail was $188.)  I took it to the register and rang up.  The check out girl's eyes bugged out.  She said &#8220;Wow.&#8221;  I said &#8220;What does 'Wow' mean?"  She said &#8220;You&#8217;re about to find out.&#8221;

It rang up for $21.55!!!

I still can&#8217;t believe it.

Once I've gotten it hemmed I'll post an OOTD pic .

ETA: Not to pimp another store (ok, that's exactly what I'm doing), but if you like nautical tops, this one from the Gap is adorable, comfortable, and reasonably priced.  I bought it a couple of weeks ago with a 30% off promotion and love it.  (They're having a 25% off promotion right now -- just FYI .)  It's great tucked into slacks or a pencil skirt.






http://www.gap.com/browse/product.do?cid=17081&vid=1&pid=751169&scid=751169002


----------



## klj

^Nice!! That's an amazing deal for sure!!!


----------



## fayden

samhainophobia - that is a great story!  can't wait to see your modeling shots of it!  good deal!


----------



## Needanotherbag

*samhainophobia* - its adorable!  great find, congrats!  Its always so fun to find the perfect piece on a great buy!


----------



## Needanotherbag

Picked this up last night at FNO (which at Anthro was really fun - wine was served while shopping and the store was packed!)
I got this in the brown - is thick and warm enough to wear outside, but light enough to be worn like a blazer indoors, buttoned or unbuttoned.  Is great for us bustier gals, has good room up top.  Runs TTS.
http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...tion=jump&search=true&parentid=SEARCH_RESULTS

Oh and I tried on the Oxer Jacket - its gorgeous!  But I decided on the JCrew trench...havent bought it yet though, its a spendy little cashmere lovely


----------



## beeb

Ok, I need you all to help me! I received the birthday discount and some generous giftcards as well, and I don't know what to do! I have a few items on my wishlist but I'm having that paralyzing moment where I don't want to waste my opportunity or make the wrong decisions! 

So first, any suggestions? It can be anything, really. What would you get if you were me?

And also, do you think I should wait until the last week of the month to see what might go on sale, or snatch things up now so I don't miss out on current stuff? I wish you could use the discount online because I know that there won't be one store that has everything I want!


----------



## klj

Hmmm..what are you liking or needing right now?


----------



## lastpurse

I just bought the Slow and Steady cardigan.  It is just so cute!!!  Love the turtles and the detailing at the sleeves.  
http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...true&isProduct=true&isBigImage=&templateType=


----------



## thespianmonsalv

beeb said:


> Ok, I need you all to help me! I received the birthday discount and some generous giftcards as well, and I don't know what to do! I have a few items on my wishlist but I'm having that paralyzing moment where I don't want to waste my opportunity or make the wrong decisions!
> 
> So first, any suggestions? It can be anything, really. What would you get if you were me?
> 
> And also, do you think I should wait until the last week of the month to see what might go on sale, or snatch things up now so I don't miss out on current stuff? I wish you could use the discount online because I know that there won't be one store that has everything I want!



I'm in the same boat as you! I just got my birthday discount and I have a bunch of stuff on my wishlist, too, but I'm afraid to use it yet cause I don't want to waste it.


----------



## DC-Cutie

my birthday is next month and I have an Anthro card, will I receive the discount card in the mail or via email.


----------



## dreamer637

DC-Cutie said:


> my birthday is next month and I have an Anthro card, will I receive the discount card in the mail or via email.


 
in the mail!


----------



## friday13bride

dreamer637 said:


> in the mail!



 I was told by an Anthro store manager that not everyone gets the birthday discount. That it is somehow done randomly and not associated with how much you spend. I did not get one..boo
I hope you get the bday discount!


----------



## hellokatiegirl

friday13bride said:


> I was told by an Anthro store manager that not everyone gets the birthday discount. That it is somehow done randomly and not associated with how much you spend. I did not get one..boo
> I hope you get the bday discount!



Email customer service!!! I did this in regards to the birthday discount and they sent me one in the mail. It only took them about a week to mail it out.

I was really upset because I was a member of the Anthro service since they first started and I spend thousands of dollars at the store a year, yet I didn't receive a birthday discount coupon. I feel like everyone should get this coupon on their birthday without having to go though all the trouble. If you email them they will get you the discount. Good luck!


----------



## banoffia2

hellokatiegirl said:


> Email customer service!!! I did this in regards to the birthday discount and they sent me one in the mail. It only took them about a week to mail it out.
> 
> I was really upset because I was a member of the Anthro service since they first started and I spend thousands of dollars at the store a year, yet I didn't receive a birthday discount coupon. I feel like everyone should get this coupon on their birthday without having to go though all the trouble. If you email them they will get you the discount. Good luck!



I also emailed CS and requested a birthday discount, and they sent me one.  The only problem is that it arrived at the end of my birthday month, and I wasn't able to get to an Anthro store before it expired.


----------



## DC-Cutie

hellokatiegirl said:


> Email customer service!!! I did this in regards to the birthday discount and they sent me one in the mail. It only took them about a week to mail it out.
> 
> I was really upset because I was a member of the Anthro service since they first started and I spend thousands of dollars at the store a year, yet I didn't receive a birthday discount coupon. I feel like everyone should get this coupon on their birthday without having to go though all the trouble. If you email them they will get you the discount. Good luck!


 
Thanks for the heads-up.  I'll be on the look out the first week of October and if I don't get anything, I will call/email customer service.


----------



## Swanky

inconsistency irritates moi 
If one person gets it, EVERYONE should.


----------



## beeb

I agree, *Swanky*. *Banoffia*, e-mail them again and explain. I bet they will take care of it, as several people on their Facebook page made the same complaint and received replacements for the following month. 

This is my birthday loot, for those interested. I took a few chances and I'm glad I did, but I didn't go all crazy and I put back about 7 things before I made my way to the counter. I hope these pics work. 

Edit: Ok, I thought going through ShopStyle would help the pics appear, but that failed. Here are the links, sorry. 

In the Wine color: http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...tion=jump&search=true&parentid=SEARCH_RESULTS 
I love it, but holy heck is it delicate.

In Beige. Needs a cami, it is not optional. http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...tion=jump&search=true&parentid=SEARCH_RESULTS

In Purple. So soft. So springy (as in bouncy, not seasonal) http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...tion=jump&search=true&parentid=SEARCH_RESULTS

Gorgeous and soft.  http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...tion=jump&search=true&parentid=SEARCH_RESULTS

Size down on this one, if you get it. I got the Green: http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...tion=jump&search=true&parentid=SEARCH_RESULTS

And I also grabbed this on sale, in Gold. I already have the Turquoise which I love. The panels make it special & the Gold is surprisingly versatile! http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...tion=jump&search=true&parentid=SEARCH_RESULTS

If anyone has questions about fit, sizing or anything please let me know. 

I also bought other things recently, notably the Southward Stop dress about 3 weeks ago which I CAN'T WAIT to bust out as soon as its cool enough. I love it even though it wrinkles if you just look at it funny.


----------



## Needanotherbag

Great haul *beeb*!


----------



## klj

beeb said:


> I agree, *Swanky*. *Banoffia*, e-mail them again and explain. I bet they will take care of it, as several people on their Facebook page made the same complaint and received replacements for the following month.
> 
> This is my birthday loot, for those interested. I took a few chances and I'm glad I did, but I didn't go all crazy and I put back about 7 things before I made my way to the counter. I hope these pics work.
> 
> Edit: Ok, I thought going through ShopStyle would help the pics appear, but that failed. Here are the links, sorry.
> 
> In the Wine color: http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...tion=jump&search=true&parentid=SEARCH_RESULTS
> I love it, but holy heck is it delicate.
> 
> In Beige. Needs a cami, it is not optional. http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...tion=jump&search=true&parentid=SEARCH_RESULTS
> 
> In Purple. So soft. So springy (as in bouncy, not seasonal) http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...tion=jump&search=true&parentid=SEARCH_RESULTS
> 
> Gorgeous and soft. http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...tion=jump&search=true&parentid=SEARCH_RESULTS
> 
> Size down on this one, if you get it. I got the Green: http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...tion=jump&search=true&parentid=SEARCH_RESULTS
> 
> And I also grabbed this on sale, in Gold. I already have the Turquoise which I love. The panels make it special & the Gold is surprisingly versatile! http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...tion=jump&search=true&parentid=SEARCH_RESULTS
> 
> If anyone has questions about fit, sizing or anything please let me know.
> 
> I also bought other things recently, notably the Southward Stop dress about 3 weeks ago which I CAN'T WAIT to bust out as soon as its cool enough. I love it even though it wrinkles if you just look at it funny.


 
Nice haul!
I bought the Southward stop dress a few weeks ago and its my very favorite dress...


----------



## trustlove

Hey ladies, I thought you might be able to help me out. I love Anthropologie . I actually only shop there. But there are a couple of items I am looking for that I can't find at my local store or online and I was wondering if there are any other stores that sell similar clothing.


----------



## k*d

I got the Learning Curve dress, but I might return it.  The fabric is super heavy so I can't wear it until it gets colder, and the hips run ridiculously small.  I had to size up a whole size and it was still tight, but the next size up was too large on top.  I love this dress still!


----------



## iheartcoachcoac

Needanotherbag said:


> Great haul *beeb*!



nice haul indeedo!


----------



## beeb

*Thanks ladies!* I'm counting the days until it's cool enough to wear all of my new fall stuff from the past few weeks. Adios, summer! 

*trustlove,* here are a couple off the top of my head:

Shopruche.com
Modcloth.com (I hear the quality is iffy, though)
Free People & Urban Outfitters (both owned by Anthro. You have to look, but often they have items that are close to, or almost exact dupes of Anthro stuff). 

Also don't forget that you can call CS and they will track down items for you in stores across the country, and lastly Kim from the blog Anthroholic offers a personal shopping service & she might be able to help you too.


----------



## trustlove

^Thank you so much I checked out all the places and found some items I liked.


----------



## klj

I'm going to go and see if they have this(Bon Soir Blouse) to try on in my store this morning...If its long enough..I think its a great funky piece!
http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...true&isProduct=true&isBigImage=&templateType=
I'm also wondering about this dress(Kindred Spirit Sweaterdress)...anyone have it by chance? I'm always a bit leery about sweaterdresses but some of the pics they have of the models wearing it make it look really cute..
http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...true&isProduct=true&isBigImage=&templateType=


----------



## banoffia2

Has anyone tried on the Stardust Cardigan?  I am interested in hearing some real life reviews.  TIA!

http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro/catalog/productdetail.jsp?color=038&navAction=jump&id=19046887


----------



## Needanotherbag

klj said:


> I'm going to go and see if they have this(Bon Soir Blouse) to try on in my store this morning...If its long enough..I think its a great funky piece!
> http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...true&isProduct=true&isBigImage=&templateType=
> I'm also wondering about this dress(Kindred Spirit Sweaterdress)...anyone have it by chance? I'm always a bit leery about sweaterdresses but some of the pics they have of the models wearing it make it look really cute..
> http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...true&isProduct=true&isBigImage=&templateType=



Both of those are so pretty!  Did you end up getting to try them on?


----------



## klj

I couldn't find the dress..but tried the top on...in a S...I think One Sept.runs big so I have to go to another store to try the XS ...they were out.
 Its cute but it was kind of boxy so I want to size down and see what happens.
I think its an interesting piece and all the colors that are in it are my fav's. 98.00 for a sheer silk top is  though.


----------



## klj

The Bon Soir top worked so much better for me in the XS..so I purchased it.
I also bought this adorable skirt in the dark gray..which actually has hints of purple in it...to wear with tights and boots~love the ruffle and the buttons..I sized down to a 2..usually a 2/4 in dresses.
Finishing School Skirt~
http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...true&isProduct=true&isBigImage=&templateType=


----------



## beeb

Cute skirt, klj! Are you wearing it at your waist or at your hips? 

By the way I just wanted to mention to anyone looking at the Southward Stop Dress, that I had to size down to a 2. (I am usually a 4). The 4 fit well except in the stomach, where it made me look bigger than I am. The 2 fit better and even though I was nervous about the seam being snug the SA's told me that the dress tends to "soften up" and almost stretch out. I am 5'3 and a 32D for reference.


----------



## klj

^It fit and sat more at my waist... It does seem to sit higher than I thought it would. It hits me right above my knee too.

After _much deliberation in my own mirror_..I'm going to return the top I just got..I 100% adore the idea of it..its really beautiful..but for the price there are a couple of tiny quirky things that bother me. I will wait for it to go on sale and hopefully get it then.

(I bought that dress in a 4 and I'm usually a 4 ..its pretty fitted...don't you love it!!)


----------



## Jenita143

trustlove said:


> Hey ladies, I thought you might be able to help me out. I love Anthropologie . I actually only shop there. But there are a couple of items I am looking for that I can't find at my local store or online and I was wondering if there are any other stores that sell similar clothing.


 
if you can't find it in your store, they can do a search to tell you which local antho has it or you can put in a charge send request. they fax those to the store that has it and they'll call u for your credit card info when they find it. shipping is to your house is free.


----------



## beeb

It was a pretty small sale day but I got a few things. I'd link to them but Anthro seems to be having trouble with the sale items online. 

I got the Wardrobe Staple cardi in the Brown colorway (SO SOFT!) and the white Tangent Tee. I also got the Lilac Craft & Creation top but I am debating returning it since I have it in the Green colorway too, and I am overrun with Hand-Wash-Only tops. 

I also got these which I am still able to pull up online:

Burren Bag 
http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro/catalog/productdetail.jsp?color=004&navAction=jump&id=18219089

(not on sale) Bianka Blouse 
http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...tion=jump&search=true&parentid=SEARCH_RESULTS


----------



## beeb

Well, I went back and returned the Burren Bag. It was WAY too heavy with my stuff in it, though that might be the way it hangs. And I can't be wasting birthday money!


----------



## Needanotherbag

I'm kind of blah on Anthro right now - nothing is really calling me lately.  and the jacket I bought a couple weeks ago is going back, as nothing looks good under it...


----------



## fayden

Needanotherbag said:


> I'm kind of blah on Anthro right now - nothing is really calling me lately.  and the jacket I bought a couple weeks ago is going back, as nothing looks good under it...



and there's no more free shipping, so i'm holding off from ordering online!


----------



## ColdSteel

I made my once-in-a-blue-moon anthro purchase and got a blue top printed with... LIQUORICE ALLSORTS! It's super cute and I'm planning to wear it for my 20th birthday tomorrow.

Their clothes seem to run big. I got my top in a 4 and I'm glad it fits because I have strong shoulders, 32D with a 25" waist and finding nice tops isn't fun!

Man, I love black liquorice


----------



## klj

fayden said:


> and there's no more free shipping, so i'm holding off from ordering online!



^I know...this stinks.
I'm all for free shipping online..ALL THE TIME...for cardholders..


----------



## mocha_matcha

*xxx please do not post again until you've read our rules*


----------



## Needanotherbag

^^^thats not allowed here (buying or selling from other members)


----------



## princessDD

i want FREE SHIPPING back!


----------



## hellokatiegirl

princessDD said:


> i want FREE SHIPPING back!



Me too! I thought this was something that they were going to do this year for Anthro members. I hope they bring it back soon. Honestly, I buy a lot more when they have this. Hopefully someone from from Anthropologie hears this!!!


----------



## DC-Cutie

Has anyone seen the Speckled Ink Dress by Plenty in stores?  In this colorway:

http://lwu81.blogspot.com/2010/09/ootd-what-rain.html


----------



## shoebuyer37

^^^Oh that is super cute!  I may have to hunt that one down.


----------



## banoffia2

hellokatiegirl said:


> Me too! I thought this was something that they were going to do this year for Anthro members. I hope they bring it back soon. Honestly, I buy a lot more when they have this. Hopefully someone from from Anthropologie hears this!!!



Same here!  I bought tons over the summer when they had FS, but I'm reluctant to place orders now that I have to pay.


----------



## jmakesmyday

DC-Cutie said:


> Has anyone seen the Speckled Ink Dress by Plenty in stores?  In this colorway:
> 
> http://lwu81.blogspot.com/2010/09/ootd-what-rain.html



Yes!!!  I bought the grey one the day it went on sale (I had been waiting for this dress to go on sale for a long time) and had never even seen this color before.  I went to anthro last week and they had one in this pattern and it was in my size, so I tried it on out of curiosity.  It fit differently and better than the grey one.  I LOVED it and bought it so now I'm going to return the grey one.


----------



## DC-Cutie

jmakesmyday said:


> Yes!!! I bought the grey one the day it went on sale (I had been waiting for this dress to go on sale for a long time) and had never even seen this color before. I went to anthro last week and they had one in this pattern and it was in my size, so I tried it on out of curiosity. It fit differently and better than the grey one. I LOVED it and bought it so now I'm going to return the grey one.


 
which store?


----------



## jmakesmyday

DC-Cutie said:


> which store?



It was at the San Francisco store. I've been checking out the sale section every week or every other week and that was the first time I had seen it.


----------



## DC-Cutie

last question (promise): do you have the style number?  I'll try to do a search for the dress.

Thanks


----------



## jmakesmyday

DC-Cutie said:


> last question (promise): do you have the style number?  I'll try to do a search for the dress.
> 
> Thanks



No worries.  

The anthro tag is handwritten and the only number on it is 17604653.  I never know which number on the tag is the style number.  There is a separate Plenty tag and the style number on that tag is XD4C47S.  Hope this helps.


----------



## seattleista

DC-Cutie said:


> last question (promise): do you have the style number?  I'll try to do a search for the dress.
> 
> Thanks



The style # for the Speckled Ink Dress is 030000. I saw one in either U Village or Downtown Seattle last week in a Medium.  I'm sorry I can't remember which store, but there might still be a few floating around in stores.


----------



## ~bastet

DC-Cutie said:


> Has anyone seen the Speckled Ink Dress by Plenty in stores?  In this colorway:
> 
> http://lwu81.blogspot.com/2010/09/ootd-what-rain.html



I own that dress and LOVE it.  I was at the Tysons Corner Anthro last week and saw that color as well as lavender on the sale rack.  I bought it a few months ago, so I didn't look at the sale price.  But since you are in DC, you might want to give the Tysons Anthro a call!


----------



## klj

I bought the Delicate Drafts Cardi today..in the grey which is like a steel grey purple color to me..its longer on me which I like...detail is beautiful.
http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...true&isProduct=true&isBigImage=&templateType=

..and some Hue leggings which were reasonably priced(25.00) and are alot thicker than I thought which was great..really like them!

Going to go back for the Ad Infinitum scarf in the brown..very cute..and inside has polka dots so you can twist it around...colors are great.
http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...ybrid&subCategoryId=ACCESSORIES-WRAPS-PRINTED


----------



## lovingmybags

I think I'm so with trouble in Anthro for the month of Oct.; really like two of their coats from online exclusives  ($700+together)!  Gulp...would love to be able to see it in person/try it on before buying though...


----------



## keodi

I ordered the biker melange jacket, after trying on the medium in the store I can't wait to get it!


----------



## klj

I just ordered the Anticipation heels...the sizes are selling out..eep!
http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro/catalog/productdetail.jsp?color=004&navAction=jump&id=18317156


----------



## Jencine

I just got my Grosgrain Peaks Dress in the mail; it's cute, runs a bit large up top, usually a size 6 in typical Anthro dresses are snug on me... I could have taken a 4 in it, but I got it on sale so I'm not complaining.

I also got the Cafe Racer Jacket coming in the mail in the grey color... I tried on the buttery beige color in-store and didn't care for it, the fit was good. I tried on a small which fit, but online in grey they only had medium left. *crosses fingers it's not too large*

Anyone else think the policy of "we can't add to your order, you can to cancel and re-do the entire order if you'd like" is silly? I ordered the dress, and five minutes later called them to see if they could add the jacket to the same order. "Nope". *shrug*


----------



## beeb

^ *Jencine,* maybe try again? I've added on before! Of course, you posted yesterday so it may be too late. :shame:

I've been pretty good lately, only bought a few sale items since my birthday haul.* klj,* I've been wanting that cardi in the purple colorway. How's the material?

Also wanted to let you all know that if you place an online order from the store, they waive shipping. It doesn't help those of you without a store nearby, but it helps if you're trying to get something that's OOS in your store!


----------



## klj

beeb said:


> ^ *Jencine,* maybe try again? I've added on before! Of course, you posted yesterday so it may be too late. :shame:
> 
> I've been pretty good lately, only bought a few sale items since my birthday haul.* klj,* I've been wanting that cardi in the purple colorway. How's the material?
> 
> Also wanted to let you all know that if you place an online order from the store, they waive shipping. It doesn't help those of you without a store nearby, but it helps if you're trying to get something that's OOS in your store!



Beautiful..soft and flowy material..love it!


----------



## fieryfashionist

I ordered (and it shipped out today) one of the online exclusive coats (I have a severe coat fetish) ... I'll post pics when it arrives!


----------



## cowgurlbebop

I got the Alma Mater blazer:







Roomy in the arms & waist, but still a cool-looking blazer


----------



## klj

Lots of stuff I had on my wishlist went on sale today...woohoo!!

folded mementos tee~
http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...ry=&isProduct=true&isBigImage=&templateType=E

Great Crossing sandals in black~
http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro/catalog/productdetail.jsp?color=001&navAction=jump&id=043476
Outdoor cafe cardi~ Neutral
http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro/catalog/productdetail.jsp?color=015&navAction=jump&id=013289

Hi Lo Hi belt~
http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro/catalog/productdetail.jsp?color=004&navAction=jump&id=18678144

...and some tights I've wanted~
http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro/catalog/productdetail.jsp?color=004&navAction=jump&id=18709287


----------



## Swanky

I bought this today, love the neck when it's on:
http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...Size1=&color=001&templateType=&subCategoryId=

want to see this:
http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...ory=&isProduct=true&isBigImage=&templateType=


----------



## DC-Cutie

Got my birthday card in the mail yesterday


----------



## klj

^ Time to go shopping!


----------



## vhdos

Got this top on sale:


----------



## Needanotherbag

I'm not going to be buying too much for fall this year, but these two items are on the wishlist...anyone try either yet?

Switching Sides Sweater
http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...Image=&templateType=subCategory&tabStyle=Info

Konnichiwa Sweater
http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...gory&subCategoryId=CLOTHES-SWEATERS-CARDIGANS


----------



## vhdos

^Love the Konnichiwa sweater.  I may just have to go try that one on too


----------



## caliprincess

I bought this yesterday, can't wait to wear it!!


----------



## klj

vhdos said:


> Got this top on sale:
> View attachment 1223943



Cute on you!...mine is in the mail.


----------



## klj

Needanotherbag said:


> I'm not going to be buying too much for fall this year, but these two items are on the wishlist...anyone try either yet?
> 
> Switching Sides Sweater
> http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...Image=&templateType=subCategory&tabStyle=Info
> 
> Konnichiwa Sweater
> http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...gory&subCategoryId=CLOTHES-SWEATERS-CARDIGANS




Really cute sweaters, *nab*! I haven't tried them myself..I think Kim(Anthroholic might have reviewed the Konnichiwa sweater..)
I know..I'm not loving any of the tops lately. Nothing really jumping out at me. Not loving alot of the other stuff either. My purchases have been pretty random.
I did get a few things on sale lately..and then the Anticipation heels..but they are on back order.


----------



## ster1234

Is the navy ******* trench available in stores?


----------



## fieryfashionist

Super cute!   I bought this a few days ago in the pink colorway (in store). 



klj said:


> Cute on you!...mine is in the mail.


----------



## x joie

ster1234 said:


> Is the navy ******* trench available in stores?



Yup, I've seen it in two stores near me. The one closer to me is already out of certain sizes (my sizes lol).


----------



## lil_peanut

I'm hoping all these ship to me, sometimes I get a cancellation email, meh. It's been so long since I shopped at Anthro that I went a bit nuts. 

Hues Ascending Cardigan in Purple
http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro/catalog/productdetail.jsp?color=050&navAction=jump&id=18618975


Anticline Wedges 
http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro/catalog/productdetail.jsp?color=006&navAction=jump&id=18612002


AG Angelina Petite in Plush
http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro/catalog/productdetail.jsp?color=091&navAction=jump&id=18583765

Whirl & Wind Cardigan in Gold
http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro/catalog/productdetail.jsp?color=070&navAction=jump&id=010070


----------



## Needanotherbag

klj said:


> Really cute sweaters, *nab*! I haven't tried them myself..I think Kim(Anthroholic might have reviewed the Konnichiwa sweater..)
> I know..I'm not loving any of the tops lately. Nothing really jumping out at me. Not loving alot of the other stuff either. My purchases have been pretty random.
> I did get a few things on sale lately..and then the Anticipation heels..but they are on back order.



Ohh must go check out Kim's blog!   

Yeah, for some reason not much jumps out at me either, which is probably good since I seem to have the purse bug again...


----------



## Swanky

I saw the Switching Sides sweater today and what struck me is how short it is.  


I also got that Whirl and Wind cardi in gold!


----------



## Needanotherbag

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I saw the Switching Sides sweater today and what struck me is how short it is.
> 
> 
> I also got that Whirl and Wind cardi in gold!



I was wondering about that...they had a similar sweater last year that was way too short too and I had to pass on it...


----------



## Swanky

Yep, I remember and this one reminded me of that one.


----------



## DC-Cutie

*Swanky*, I think you vist Anthro as much as I vist J. Crew -


----------



## Swanky

LOL! Imma junkie


----------



## 2manybags

I got the Stitch by Stitch sweater coat on sale in store for $80. I love it and recommend it!


----------



## Needanotherbag

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Yep, I remember and this one reminded me of that one.



Bummer, I think a lot of the time the sweaters are made for more petite frames - I'm 5'7" and a lot of the times the sweaters are either too short, or the belt doesnt fall at the natural waist...


----------



## klj

Today I got the Bianka top in the Rust color..I chose a 2 in this..the 4 was alittle sloppy
http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...tion=jump&search=true&parentid=SEARCH_RESULTS

..and a peasant type print dress in a silky material that isn't online..really cute with tights and boots...belted. I purchased it in an XS..this dress was flying off the hangers today!
Hopefully it will be online soon.


----------



## x joie

Are there fake Anthro sweaters on ebay? I hate to ask but I purchased the Field Game cardi on a whim and just received it today.. and it doesn't look like any of the color schemes I've seen online.. Mine is like a slate blue/dark grey combo... Ugh. Should've grabbed it when it was on sale but I wasn't that into Anthro then!


----------



## Needanotherbag

^^^Yep there are fakes!  I ended up with a blouse from ebay that was not really Anthro once I got it...


----------



## Needanotherbag

klj said:


> Today I got the Bianka top in the Rust color..I chose a 2 in this..the 4 was alittle sloppy
> http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...tion=jump&search=true&parentid=SEARCH_RESULTS
> 
> ..and a peasant type print dress in a silky material that isn't online..really cute with tights and boots...belted. I purchased it in an XS..this dress was flying off the hangers today!
> Hopefully it will be online soon.



Love that top, its on my wishlist!  I think it would be perfect with a cardi and some boots...


----------



## Swanky

I have that top in the deep blueish purple color and love it.


----------



## klj

^Good to know that you love it, *Swanky*..I had a hard time trying to decide between the new patterned one or the rust and just decided on the solid color. I love the rust color.


----------



## klj

Has anyone purchased the Anticipation heels?
http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...uct=true&isBigImage=&templateType=subCategory
I have them ordered (but they are on backorder) and have been trying to find pics of people wearing them/reviews(besides the one's on Anthro).
Would love to hear what you love about them...if they work with jeans, or just dresses or both?
Even if you didn't like them..I'd like to know why~
The shape of them are really different than most shoes I have.


----------



## Swanky

Did you read the reviews on Anthro? There's 86 of them.


----------



## klj

^Yes...all of them..lol
I am mainly hoping someone here loved them and has pics..


----------



## krisalyn

So I called Anthro to cancel the booties i ordered which was on backordered since aug. I asked if I replace the boots with another pair if they would honor the free shipping I got when I ordered back in Aug and the rep said she can't do that. So i asked if she could check if the SF store has the Brass & Band Booties. Since it's not available online. She said the SF store doesn't have any and if i wanted it, the berkeley store MIGHT have some. I was a bit irked at this point. what does MIGHT mean? I don't want to drive all the way across the bridge and pay $5 toll to find out they MIGHT not have it.

Anyways, after work, I went to the SF anthro store, since it's on my way home. And guess what i found....

I wore it today with tights and shorts.


----------



## klj

^ Very cute and glad you found them!


----------



## klj

I'm half tempted to cancel my Anticipation heels backorder....hmmmm.


----------



## krisalyn

^ the anticipation heels are cute. I tried it on a while back. However, like you, i just don't know how to pair the heels with my current wardrobe. I passed on it as I feel like I won't get much used out of it. 

You could also just have them shipped to you and decide after trying it on with a few outfits. No harm done since you can return whenever.


----------



## klj

^Oh good to know!
Did you think the shape of them overall made them difficult to pair?
Just by pics I've seen I'm a bit iffy about the same thing.
Although I love the color and the funkiness of them...there is something I can't put my finger on...did you try them with jeans and if so how did you feel about them?
I mostly wear nicer jeans~ bootcut, skinny and straight..rare occasion..a dress.


----------



## klj

Needanotherbag said:


> Love that top, its on my wishlist!  I think it would be perfect with a cardi and some boots...



What color are you eyeing in it?
I think you would like it. 

I'm bad....there were a few other things I tried on that I had to walk away from.....on my wishlist they go! 
I need a money tree..


----------



## krisalyn

klj said:


> ^Oh good to know!
> Did you think the shape of them overall made them difficult to pair?
> Just by pics I've seen I'm a bit iffy about the same thing.
> Although I love the color and the funkiness of them...there is something I can't put my finger on...did you try them with jeans and if so how did you feel about them?
> I mostly wear nicer jeans~ bootcut, skinny and straight..rare occasion..a dress.



I tried it on w/ straight legs jeans cuffed. I love the style of the heels, but i think it's too chunky for my taste...it made my outfit seem a bit heavy towards the end. KWIM? It's hard to describe. it's like you're wearing a very delicate outfit and very chunky big shoes.


----------



## klj

^That is kind of what the pics look like to me that I've seen...esp. with dresses. I don't know...I'm going to think hard about it...and your right..I can always order and return


----------



## Needanotherbag

klj said:


> What color are you eyeing in it?
> I think you would like it.
> 
> I'm bad....there were a few other things I tried on that I had to walk away from.....on my wishlist they go!
> I need a money tree..



I love both prints!  I need some tops to wear under cardis rather than the same ol tanks/camis I tend to grab to wear under them.  Something more colorful, got to break the grey cycle!

I havent found my money tree either...


----------



## xlovely

Sorry this is really OT but does anyone have any free shipping codes or anything? I'm seriously eyeing some shoes but a free shipping code will push me over the edge in a second!


----------



## klj

^There's no free shipping right now..


----------



## beeb

^ Sadly, no. BUT, if you order online from a store they waive shipping (at least on clothes). Worth a shot if you have a store close by!


----------



## Needanotherbag

Decent sale today!  Finally, the Curlytop Cardi is mine!  Have held out sooo sooo long for that one...


----------



## princessDD

^Yep...finally ordered a few items but still shipping fee kills me!


----------



## Needanotherbag

^^^ITA, I dont place an order if its just one item, my neighbor and I combine orders and split shipping...


----------



## fayden

i placed a pretty big order today, made the shipping cost worth it this time around.  they had to split the order into 2 shipments.  hehehe


----------



## princessDD

boooo to shipping fees! totally deters me from ordering more items...


----------



## beeb

I picked up the Sugar Coated Shirtdress from the sale yesterday. http://reviews.anthropologie.com/5310/18823385/reviews.htm

I had wanted it when it first came out, but the construction really leaves something to be desired as far as fit goes, so it wasn't an option for me at full price. The SA said a lot of people complained about how hard it is to get on and off, especially in the shoulder area! I love it though, so I will struggle into and out of it, and just belt the extra width that came with sizing up!

I'll probably use the darker Looping Lanes. I also got this belt to go with it since the ribbon belt is crap-ola. http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...tion=jump&search=true&parentid=SEARCH_RESULTS I got "medium orange" which is really a tomato color IRL.


----------



## xlovely

I got my stuff in today. I ordered sandals and a necklace, both on sale and both a pretty good buy!

Grand Chandelier Necklace
http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...tion=jump&search=true&parentid=SEARCH_RESULTS






It's nice quality, but it's shape is all funky from being packaged. Honestly though I think I would buy it if I were going to buy something else anyway since it's only $10, but I don't know if I'd pay for shipping just for this necklace by itself.
I think it looks better layered with another necklace:





Thousand Reflections Sandals
http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...tion=jump&search=true&parentid=SEARCH_RESULTS











I'm a 6 and the 6's fit me fine. The leather is a little stiff though, the quality is a little bit questionable, but since they went on super sale and I like shiny things they work for me 
Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## Needanotherbag

That necklace is perfect with the neckline on your top - love it!


----------



## xlovely

Thanks!


----------



## DC-Cutie

New Anthro coming to Penn Quarter in DC  

&#8220;After years of negotiating in the neighborhood, trendy retailer Anthropologie will open a store in the Atlantic Building at 950 F St. NW in Penn Quarter.

The clothing and home furnishings retailer has leased 10,662 square feet in the Douglas Development-owned building, according to Norman Jemal, vice president.

The Penn Quarter location of Anthropologie plans to open sometime during *spring 2011*.&#8221;


----------



## pink214

xlovely said:


> I got my stuff in today. I ordered sandals and a necklace, both on sale and both a pretty good buy!
> 
> Grand Chandelier Necklace
> http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...tion=jump&search=true&parentid=SEARCH_RESULTS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's nice quality, but it's shape is all funky from being packaged. Honestly though I think I would buy it if I were going to buy something else anyway since it's only $10, but I don't know if I'd pay for shipping just for this necklace by itself.
> I think it looks better layered with another necklace:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thousand Reflections Sandals
> http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...tion=jump&search=true&parentid=SEARCH_RESULTS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a 6 and the 6's fit me fine. The leather is a little stiff though, the quality is a little bit questionable, but since they went on super sale and I like shiny things they work for me
> Thanks for letting me share!



I like your top can you tell me where you got it from . Thanks!


----------



## xlovely

pink214 said:


> I like your top can you tell me where you got it from . Thanks!



Hi *pink214*! Thanks!  I got it from H&M around June, it's from the divided line, I'm not sure if you can find the exact one, but I've seen many many similar versions!


----------



## pink214

xlovely said:


> Hi *pink214*! Thanks!  I got it from H&M around June, it's from the divided line, I'm not sure if you can find the exact one, but I've seen many many similar versions!


Thanks I love off the shoulder tops.


----------



## Lanier

An Anthropologie accessory store is opening in Chevy Chase, MD on October 29th! It's right near my apartment.  

I've been walking by it everyday and it looks really cool.



> Anthropologie knows how to make our hearts beat just a little faster.
> 
> The retailer is set to open its first accessories-only store in Chevy Chase, Md., on Oct. 29, and it will focus on -- ahh! -- shoes and jewelry.
> 
> The location, on Wisconsin Avenue in suburban Washington D.C., is around the corner from an existing Anthropologie shop and will carry shoes, handbags, scarves, belts, costume jewelry, fine jewelry, and estate and antique jewelry, including brooches and engagement rings.
> 
> Shoe brands available include Rachel Comey, Chie Mihara, and Bourne, among others, and will make up about 50 percent of the overall product.
> 
> 
> "It will be the equivalent of going down the rabbit hole and finding a magical world with more of what she loves," Anthropologie co-president and chief merchandising officer Wendy Wurtzburger said of consumers in a statement. "Tactile and rich -- wonderful to shop and ponder."
> 
> Amazingly, shoes will be priced between $150 and $350, Wurtzburger told WWD, and estate and antique jewelry pieces won't exceed $1,000, unless the item is something super special.
> 
> This is just one of the alterna-retail operations that Urban Outfitters Inc., the owners of Anthropologie, Urban Outfitters, and Free People, will open in the near future. There is also a wedding concept shop coming in early 2011 and a Leifsdottir store in the works.



http://www.stylelist.com/2010/10/18/anthropologie-accessories-store/


----------



## fayden

this is my new fave anthro sweater from the sale section! i bought it in gray also.


----------



## Needanotherbag

^^^So pretty on you!


----------



## klj

fayden said:


> this is my new fave anthro sweater from the sale section! i bought it in gray also.


*fayden*~ your so cute in your new sweater! I love it


----------



## keodi

fayden said:


> this is my new fave anthro sweater from the sale section! i bought it in gray also.


 it looks great on you!


----------



## blueeyedgirl

Oh dear, I'm supposed to be saving money and not shopping, but I just saw this jacket in my email and I'm pretty sure I NEED it!


----------



## keodi

^^
loving that jacket!


----------



## klj

Per Kim on her blog(Anthroholic)~

She mentioned that there is free shipping from now until Dec.23rd on orders over 150.00


----------



## Swanky

I got the e-mail from Anthro and my birthday discount early!!


----------



## Needanotherbag

Got the new catalog today - not one thing grabbed me - whats going on with Anthro lately?


----------



## fayden

Needanotherbag said:


> Got the new catalog today - not one thing grabbed me - whats going on with Anthro lately?



i agree, didn't want a single thing.  well, better off for my wallet!


----------



## Swanky

I got my birfday card. . .  good stuff better come soon!!!


----------



## kat99

^ I saw some good stuff being unloaded today in the new Boston store, they said they are getting lots more in preparation for the holidays - think you'll have lots to choose from


----------



## Needanotherbag

kat99 said:


> ^ I saw some good stuff being unloaded today in the new Boston store, they said they are getting lots more in preparation for the holidays - think you'll have lots to choose from



Yay!  I need to find a few things for the xmas wishlist...


----------



## pl888

Can't believe I haven't discovered this store until just recently.  I love their dresses.  So happy I live near 2 stores (but bad for my wallet).


----------



## Sjensen

Got my birthday discount in the mail!! so cute in a little linen navy blue envelope with a star button =) Such a nice treat to get in the mail!!  Now I just to get to a store and find something !! woohoo


----------



## klj

kat99 said:


> ^ I saw some good stuff being unloaded today in the new Boston store, they said they are getting lots more in preparation for the holidays - think you'll have lots to choose from




I hope for good stuff too..this thread needs a revival!


----------



## ladyzee

I would really appreciate some expert opinions on this jacket.
The seller claims it is authentic yet Anthropologie says that it was never made in the black or grey.
I would love your thoughts on this.
Many thanks!
http://cgi.ebay.com/Anthropologie-T...ed_Jackets&hash=item4aa5f5dbc6#ht_4298wt_1141


----------



## ozmodiar

^Isn't Tabitha one of the anthro house brands? If so, then I'd go by what they say. 

Only the outside brands may have other colors available elsewhere.


----------



## ozmodiar

There were lots of good markdowns and second cuts this week. Anyone get anything?

The Dwarf Quince Cardigan finally went on sale and I also snagged a Dreamy Drape Dress for $40. But I'm so sad the Mullany dress doesn't fit me. That one is adorable!


----------



## ladyzee

Thanks for the feedback I think I will stay away!


----------



## kat99

Here is a picture I took for my blog of a dress I recently bought at Anthro:


----------



## Lanier

^ So cute, *kat99*!


----------



## KristyDarling

You know, I am an Anthro card member and frequent shopper and I have never received a birthday discount! Ever! Hmmmm.


----------



## Needanotherbag

Adorable *kat99*!

*KristyDarling* - you should give them a call, they may give you your discount!


----------



## kat99

Needanotherbag said:


> Adorable *kat99*!
> 
> *KristyDarling* - you should give them a call, they may give you your discount!




Thanks!


----------



## indigo16

Does anyone have the Facile Camp Shirt or have tried it on?    Thoughts?


----------



## nimastad

indigo16 said:


> Does anyone have the Facile Camp Shirt or have tried it on?    Thoughts?



I have it! I love it, very comfortable and very flattering.


----------



## kat99

indigo16 said:


> Does anyone have the Facile Camp Shirt or have tried it on?    Thoughts?



Me too! I have it in black and am very tempted to get the military green - it is the perfect length as well, very flattering


----------



## indigo16

*nimastad & kat99* - woo hoo!  I am excited to get this shirt in the mail -- too bad it is back ordered until Nov 17.  It was a tough choice between the green and black, but I got the green one since I could use another green shirt.  I also got it in two sizes just in case.


----------



## kat99

indigo16 said:


> *nimastad & kat99* - woo hoo!  I am excited to get this shirt in the mail -- too bad it is back ordered until Nov 17.  It was a tough choice between the green and black, but I got the green one since I could use another green shirt.  I also got it in two sizes just in case.




I'm sure you'll like it! It runs a little looser and is adjustable with a waist tie so I'm sure you'll be fine in either case.


----------



## klj

indigo16 said:


> Does anyone have the Facile Camp Shirt or have tried it on?    Thoughts?


Cute! I don't have it but I like it


----------



## klj

I'm interested in a couple of things..
Going to check out the Facile Camp shirt based on everyone's reviews..
http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro/catalog/productdetail.jsp?color=030&navAction=jump&id=19396043
Also I'm interested in this sweater for a couple of skirts I have( Linville falls shirt in the moleskin~green color and the grey purple colored Finishing school skirt)
Climbing thicket pullover..hoping its not too busy or loud in person~
http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro/catalog/productdetail.jsp?color=015&navAction=jump&id=19228287

Not sure I want another ruffley shirt but might try the Garden Rows top if it's in my store for the heck of it.
http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro/catalog/productdetail.jsp?color=038&navAction=jump&id=19356070


----------



## Needanotherbag

*klj* - did you go to Anthro?  Am interested in how the Garden Rows top fits, its on my wishlist...


----------



## keodi

I wish this would go on sale already!
http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...uct=true&isBigImage=&templateType=subCategory
I can picture this with boots, skinny jeans, a cami and a cardi.


----------



## Needanotherbag

keodi said:


> I wish this would go on sale already!
> http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...uct=true&isBigImage=&templateType=subCategory
> I can picture this with boots, skinny jeans, a cami and a cardi.



Per our own tPF member Kim, aka Anthroholic, this top is confirmed as a sale item tomorrow!!


----------



## snibor

Wasn't sure if this is the right forum but I thought you ladies could appreciate this.

Remember the field game cardigan?  I walk into Marshalls today and can't believe my eyes.   A rack of navy field game cardigans. I had always wanted it but didn't want to pay over $100 for it.  

I'm guessing it is a copy but it looks exactly like the one from Anthropologie and was $19.99.  I am not kidding.


----------



## keodi

Needanotherbag said:


> Per our own tPF member Kim, aka Anthroholic, this top is confirmed as a sale item tomorrow!!


 
thanks! I placed my order this morning


----------



## klj

Needanotherbag said:


> *klj* - did you go to Anthro?  Am interested in how the Garden Rows top fits, its on my wishlist...



I tired the med(just to get an idea of it) because there were no small's in my store. I needed a small. I thought it was cute
I have it on my wishlist too...just not sure if I want to pay full price or ?
I think the middle ruffle all the way down needed to be ironed open-ish and it wasn't so it was hard to imagine it all the way.


----------



## Needanotherbag

klj said:


> I tired the med(just to get an idea of it) because there were no small's in my store. I needed a small. I thought it was cute
> I have it on my wishlist too...just not sure if I want to pay full price or ?
> I think the middle ruffle all the way down needed to be ironed open-ish and it wasn't so it was hard to imagine it all the way.



Sounds like some of the reviews on the site say the same thing...may have to go try it on and see what I think...


----------



## kat99

Does anybody know how quickly Anthro adds items to its site? I wanted to get a top I saw at the store yesterday and it was sold out in my size  - they told me to check online (it just came in) but I have yet to see it. Does Anthro put all items online? Thanks!


----------



## beeb

It may not be up yet,* kat.* They do that sometimes. Can you describe it? 

Also, can anyone help me? I'll ask on Roxy's community post later too, but I need to know if the Knitting Needle Cardigan in purple is a newly released colorway, or if it sold out online already and I just never noticed it. 

http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro/catalog/productdetail.jsp?navAction=jump&id=19054758

Does anyone remember seeing the purple online?


----------



## klj

I've not see the purple in the store..just the same colors that were online(and I don't recall purple there either) Is it in the store in purple?


----------



## beeb

Yep, I bought it two days ago!


----------



## Swanky

I have 10 days left to use my birthday discount and cannot find anything I like


----------



## Needanotherbag

^^^How about some shoes or boots????   I am with you *Swanky*,  theres just nothing I want at Anthro right now and its so disappointing...


----------



## fayden

Needanotherbag said:


> ^^^How about some shoes or boots????   I am with you *Swanky*,  theres just nothing I want at Anthro right now and its so disappointing...



i admit, there's not much i want clothing wise, but i'm really loving all the home decor...  i want my house to be anthropologied out!


----------



## Purse=Heaven

will they be having a black friday sale/deals?


----------



## am2022

never bought from antrho online..
will check it out now


----------



## jennytalula

I so wish for these Rachel Comey shoes. But I'd have to do international shipping, and with tax that would be like 200$ more. I so hope they go on sale soon. Has anyone seen them anywhere else?


----------



## anthrofanatic

Hey guys!

Newcomer to Anthropologie...which unfortunately means I've missed out on some of the best pieces! 
_xxxxxx
Please review our rules before posting again.  Thanks!_


----------



## Needanotherbag

No sale today?


----------



## ozmodiar

Supposedly sale markdowns this week are coming on Thursday.


----------



## Swanky

Bought this yesterday and am wearing it now, I LOVE this!!!
http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...uct=true&isBigImage=&templateType=subCategory


----------



## klj

^ Cute *Swanky*! I've got it on my wishlist but was holding out about the front draping. Sometimes I don't like it if the draping makes a my chest look bigger and then also makes the bottom part stick out because if it..if that makes sense. It looks to be on the thinner side..and would lay nicely.


----------



## Swanky

I'm a DD and not "thin" - it's very flattering, not bulky at all.  Runs a big generous but not billowy, definitely doesn't run thin or skinny.


----------



## klj

^ Good to know! Thanks


----------



## Swanky

I don't do "clingy" much anymore so the super skinny tops are out for me.
And because I'm big chested I'm also careful not to wear tops that hang or are too swingy.


----------



## klj

Yeah..agree. The hanging or too swingy is out for me too..due to the chest. Those make me look too thick or something and I'm not.


----------



## platinum_girly

I am friggin' SERIOUSLY in love with this Perthshire dress right now. Me being from Scotland it is just right up my street


----------



## klj

^ Cute dress, *platinum_girly!
*
Swanky~
You were completely right..that cardi is so cute...I love the color. So I bought it!
 I also got these~
Off the beat dress..this one ran small I thought. I am usually a 2 or a 4 depending and I had to take a 6 in it. Its fitted. The top part ran really small too. I might go and have a tuck on each shoulder to bring it up a bit. It won't take away from the shape but will hide even more cleavage. I'll mostly wear something underneath but want the option of not having to and just wearing a sweater over it. Really cute!
http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro/catalog/productdetail.jsp?navAction=jump&id=19711829
Marna blouse~ This one is a great looser fit tunic. I had to size up to a 4 to make it look right. I think it will be good with anything skinny..and boots.
http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...uct=true&isBigImage=&templateType=subCategory
This ruffle tank in black..although I'm not sure what I'm going to wear it with yet..I figured that it would be a good basic and its sold out online..starting to be in stores. Nice and long for layering~
http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...uct=true&isBigImage=&templateType=subCategory


----------



## platinum_girly

cheburashka said:


> My mom and I were going to Vegas for a vacation and I felt like I had nothing to wear.  She stopped by Anthropologie to pick up this jacket for me, I love love love it ! It goes so well with my Anthro skirt. It's already sold out on the website so I don't know the name.
> 
> Pardon the shoes, I changed into them after getting blisters from heels:


 
Can i just say that you are absolutely STUNNING! Great hair


----------



## choco

I went to the store today and saw the Whipped Woolens Cardigan on sales for $49.95. The SA told me it will go back to its original price...not sure when though. I bought both oatmeal and purple for myself, and another purple for my mom. 

http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...ry=&isProduct=true&isBigImage=&templateType=E


----------



## jennytalula

Does Anthro do a big end of the season/year sale? I guess it won't start before Christmas, will it. When is this usually happening? TIA!


----------



## Swanky

I don't notice one because they always have a pretty large sale section anyhow.


----------



## jennytalula

Ok thanks! 

Another thing I noticed, their international shipping rates exploded! I was going to order something worth maybe $160, tax+duty was going to be around 30$, but shipping was calculated to $85!  It used to be half of that, and I did not even order anything big, just jewelry and coin purses! How can that be?? 

I'm really bummed out. No way in hell I'm going to spend $85 shipping for something I will have to wait for over 2 weeks. I emailed their customer service about it, but haven't got any response. So sad, I really wanted those items.


----------



## krisalyn

Didn't see this online, but the SF store has a bunch of the Frill Force Jacket for 99.95

Review here


----------



## klj

^ I bought it when it first came out and didn't take the tags off..loved it but found a coat I loved more and returned it recently..99. is a great price for it!!..compared to the 188.00 it was at. The fit can be funky on some(sleeve length or where the ruffles hit depending on your height) so best to try it on...( I see online doesn't have it anymore anyway)


----------



## krisalyn

yah...i actually didn't try it out. Didn't really like the color and look of it. However, it was a semi-hot item.

btw, how did the Anticipation Heels worked out for you?


----------



## klj

^ I didn't get them. I looked at alot of blogs pics of them prior to getting the backorder and talked myself out of them..I just wasn't sold the shape, heel,etc..and how it would work with my wardrobe. I like some chunky shoes but they have to be the right ones..(lol whatever that means)


----------



## klj

krisalyn said:


> yah...i actually didn't try it out. Didn't really like the color and look of it. However, it was a semi-hot item.
> 
> btw, how did the Anticipation Heels worked out for you?



I'm 5'2 and the coat hit me right.. in all those places, and I did like the color..buttons, lining, length,,didn't like the tie on me though..I'm not always a tied coat person..thought of removing it.  I def. liked something else alittle better.. I contemplated keeping but then had to ask myself why I didn't remove the tags yet and wore it by now.


----------



## Thinkingahead

Testing


----------



## Thinkingahead

Sorry about that. Was just checking if my account is still valid. I tried creating a new thread in this forum but it won't let me 

Does anyone know why?


----------



## coffeebeene

Can anyone recommend any additional Anthro blogs? I have read effortless anthropologie and check her sale predictions each week but I'm hoping to find one who is built a little more like myself so I can get a better idea of what could work for me. So what other anthro blogs (or blogs that use alot of anthro pieces) do you guys read?


----------



## klj

Anthroholic!...and then she has alot of links to other blogs


----------



## ozmodiar

There are links to other anthro blogs on the right side of the Effortless Anthropologie page, and most of the blogs link to each other as well. 

Anthroholic is great! Off the top of my head, I also like goldenmeans, Little Girl Big Closet, anthrosdottir, adiaphane, Small Town Fashionista, In Pursuit of Pretty Things....there are many good ones; I know I'm missing some others.


----------



## Swanky

Their FB page says:



> Calling all sale shoppers: take an ADDITIONAL 25% OFF SALE clothes, shoes & bags, jewelry & accessories, now thru Sunday in stores and online. (Did we mention this applies to regular-priced jewelry, too?) No code required; discount reflected at checkout; some exclusions apply (and all that other fun legalese). Ho-ho-hurrah! http://******/Additional25OffSale


----------



## cheburashka

My mom suprised me with an Anthropologie goodie bad last night. Inside, I have found a delicious grapefruit smelling candle, a super cute cozy sweater by Soniya Rykiel I've been lusting over for months (for some reason not on the website) and some awesome Xmas toys I've been wanting. We are buying our Christmas tree tomorrow and I am really excited to have these - they remind me of Eastern European Xmas so much !


----------



## AEGIS

anthropologie is one of those stores that always confuses me whenever i walk in. weird i know. lol


----------



## coffeebeene

cheburashka said:


> My mom suprised me with an Anthropologie goodie bad last night. Inside, I have found a delicious grapefruit smelling candle, a super cute cozy sweater by Soniya Rykiel I've been lusting over for months (for some reason not on the website) and some awesome Xmas toys I've been wanting. We are buying our Christmas tree tomorrow and I am really excited to have these - they remind me of Eastern European Xmas so much !




That sweater is stunning! I really wish my local Anthro had that in!


----------



## Kelelanna

Hello Fellow Anthro Lovers,

FYI:  If you didn't already know....

I just went into Anthro today and all sale items, clothes, jewelry, accessories were 25% off.


----------



## platinum_girly

Corpus @ Anthropologie cardi:


----------



## Swanky

Oh wow NY ladies! I went to the MOTHERSHIP Anthro this weekend 
Why does no one speak of this magical place!?  The Anthro at Rockefeller Center is amazeballs!  At least 3 FULL floors and room after room. . . .   even DH was wowed by it! What a gorgeous store!


----------



## Needanotherbag

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Oh wow NY ladies! I went to the MOTHERSHIP Anthro this weekend
> Why does no one speak of this magical place!?  The Anthro at Rockefeller Center is amazeballs!  At least 3 FULL floors and room after room. . . .   even DH was wowed by it! What a gorgeous store!



Woah...sounds AMAZING!  Tell us more...how big was the sale room????


----------



## platinum_girly

Dollops of cream blouse by Notice @ Anthropologie:


----------



## klj

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Oh wow NY ladies! I went to the MOTHERSHIP Anthro this weekend
> Why does no one speak of this magical place!?  The Anthro at Rockefeller Center is amazeballs!  At least 3 FULL floors and room after room. . . .   even DH was wowed by it! What a gorgeous store!



How fun, *Swanky*! I wish I could go there


----------



## scoobiesmomma

Does anyone have the Winterlong Hoodie? Any thoughts on this one? 

http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro/catalog/productdetail.jsp?navAction=jump&id=19671478


----------



## jennytalula

The big end of year sale just started, I was able to score my so desired Rachel Comey pumps half off, hurry!


----------



## fayden

i put in a pretty big order myself!!  although one of the sweaters i purchased did not have the addl 25% off at checkout.  i may have to call them about that...


----------



## DC-Cutie

DC Area Anthro Lovers - the WHOLE lower level of the Georgetown store is a markdown heaven!  I had to hold myself back from going crazy..   Lots of great deals.


----------



## krisalyn

i also did some damage...

Dreamy Wanderings Dress
Cabled Pathways Pullover
Fisherman's Companion Sweatercoat


----------



## heartfelt

woohoo! new markdowns came just in time! i needed new boots.. i ended up with two pairs and a button up for $233 tax included. yipee!


----------



## Needanotherbag

I didnt find anything I had to have in the sale...lucky me since my wallets empty


----------



## krisalyn

hmmmm...this is kind of weird, I place a hold for the Cabled Pathways Pullover in the SF store. but when the sales rang me up, the price was $99.95 + 25% = $74.96. However, I swore it was cheaper online, like $69.95. Even effortless anthropologie blog states the sweater is $70.  

I want to get a PA, but how can i prove that the sweater is $69.95?


----------



## krisalyn

I guess nevermind...the sweater is back online!



krisalyn said:


> hmmmm...this is kind of weird, I place a hold for the Cabled Pathways Pullover in the SF store. but when the sales rang me up, the price was $99.95 + 25% = $74.96. However, I swore it was cheaper online, like $69.95. Even effortless anthropologie blog states the sweater is $70.
> 
> I want to get a PA, but how can i prove that the sweater is $69.95?


----------



## cheburashka

Platinum girly you look very stylish, I love your outfits !


I received my dreamy wanderings dress today and sort of a bit disappointed, it's very much "fairy princess" like but sort of almost too whimsical for ordinary life, even for events calling for a dress up. I was hoping to wear it to a prom - we have a spoof on a prom this winter at our med school but don't know if I can actually pull it off. I may post pictures later.


----------



## platinum_girly

cheburashka said:


> Platinum girly you look very stylish, I love your outfits !
> 
> 
> I received my dreamy wanderings dress today and sort of a bit disappointed, it's very much "fairy princess" like but sort of almost too whimsical for ordinary life, even for events calling for a dress up. I was hoping to wear it to a prom - we have a spoof on a prom this winter at our med school but don't know if I can actually pull it off. I may post pictures later.


 
Ooh thankyou darling 

And please post pics of your dress (if you can) i for one would love to see it on you


----------



## Jenita143

all the regular priced bags/clutches/coin purses are 25% off today till monday 27th!


----------



## miumiu8586

wow this additional 25% has really killed my wallet. I think I have spent $800 or so on a LOAD of clothes that were already on sale with the additional 25%. Lots and lots of cute cardigans and sweaters. I really like that Anthro has such unique pieces that you probably wont find a lot of other people wearing. I am not into quirky at all, so when I come across cute things in Anthro, of course I pick them up! I ONLY buy on sale from that store too.. just like JCrew.. I never pay retail lol


----------



## Mrs. SR

I just ordered the Eyes-Have-It Cardigan. Has anyone seen it in real life? It's not at my local Anthro yet. 

http://www.anthropologie.com:80/ant...uct=true&isBigImage=&templateType=subCategory


----------



## krisalyn

I received mine too...and like you, i'm a bit disappointed in it. Not sure how to describe it, but something just seem a bit "off".

Debating on whether or not to return. I got it at a really good price. $113 i believe.



cheburashka said:


> I received my dreamy wanderings dress today and sort of a bit disappointed, it's very much "fairy princess" like but sort of almost too whimsical for ordinary life, even for events calling for a dress up. I was hoping to wear it to a prom - we have a spoof on a prom this winter at our med school but don't know if I can actually pull it off. I may post pictures later.


----------



## Mrs. SR

Forgot to include attachment of Eyes-Have-it Cardi-


----------



## jillybean307

I went to my local anthro today  & I picked up the Sugar & Cream dress (it's a pale grey-ish purple dress with tea cups all over it), and a brand new quilt for my bed.

I'm absolutely in love with Anthro's bedding. I have a duvet from them & now this quilt. So soft and warm.


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

I got this sweater skirt with my birthday discount, along with two Deletta tops on clearance.

Not the best pic. I took it with my blackberry. It's so much prettier in person.







http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...uct=true&isBigImage=&templateType=subCategory


----------



## heartfelt

just a heads up with all the new markdowns today... NYC stores are still doing the extra 25% off until Jan. 9! i just ordered the hopi basket cardigan and two pairs of the joe's skinny cargos from the NY rockefeller store. i had to pay for shipping, but hey, 25% is worth it! 

happy shopping!


----------



## Mrs. SR

WhitleyGilbert said:


> I got this sweater skirt with my birthday discount, along with two Deletta tops on clearance.
> 
> Not the best pic. I took it with my blackberry. It's so much prettier in person.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...uct=true&isBigImage=&templateType=subCategory



Great skirt. Don't you just love the birthday discount?!


----------



## fabchick1987

so I have never actually walked into an anthropologie store before but all the clothes you guys are posting are super cute!!! Is this store expensive!! I dont usually get much money for clothes so I usually shop at forever 21.  DH has me cut off right now since we just bought a house.


----------



## fabchick1987

just looked at their website and their is no way I would be able to justify buying a top for 100 dollars when I could buy more than one top somewhere else.  Even if they are cute!


----------



## krisalyn

^ you can always wait for your item to go on sale. it's heavily discounted when it goes on sale. 40-50% usually.

good luck!


----------



## klj

I just scored the Look back sweater dress in Plum...on sale for 69.95.
It was on my wishlist and then sold out in that color..but I found one in AZ..!
http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro/catalog/productdetail.jsp?color=005&navAction=jump&id=19470483


----------



## fabchick1987

krisalyn said:


> ^ you can always wait for your item to go on sale. it's heavily discounted when it goes on sale. 40-50% usually.
> 
> good luck!


 

Ya.  I will have to look.  For some of the stuff I saw even if it was discounted 50% it would still be like 50 something dollars for a simple shirt.  That is outrageous!! And i always seem to be drawn to things that are the most expensive so that is what I will prob pick up! hahahaha.  My mom says I have a gift.


----------



## Swanky

Yeah, it's a pricey store compared to most mainstream malls shops, but the clothing is not trendy, you'll get a lot more wears from Anthro clothes IMO.


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

Mrs. SR said:


> Great skirt. Don't you just love the birthday discount?!



Absolutely love it!


----------



## klj

Has anyone purchased the Neo-Refinement pullover?
http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro/catalog/productdetail.jsp?color=005&navAction=jump&id=19641414
I tried it on once a long time ago..didn't have the patience in the fitting room to get it to sit right.. so I left it behind.
Now the stores don't have anymore and I keep thinking about it.

Some say its effortless(that wasn't my first impression!)..I think its a unique sweater that might be great to have in my closet..but I found it a bit fussy to fix.
I want to give it another shot but curious of others thoughts here.


----------



## Mrs. SR

I did get the Eyes-Have-It Cardigan today in the mail and I am not sure what I was expecting, but it is not for me. The print is too loud and I felt like I was wearing a printed robe. Oh well.


----------



## MulberryGirl85

I'm loving this jacket!

http://www.anthropologie.eu/jackets/Arbor-Vines-Knitted-Jacket/invt/7114600503508&bklist=icat,5,shop,clothes,shopbyclothes,jackets


----------



## Needanotherbag

klj said:


> Has anyone purchased the Neo-Refinement pullover?
> http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro/catalog/productdetail.jsp?color=005&navAction=jump&id=19641414
> I tried it on once a long time ago..didn't have the patience in the fitting room to get it to sit right.. so I left it behind.
> Now the stores don't have anymore and I keep thinking about it.
> 
> Some say its effortless(that wasn't my first impression!)..I think its a unique sweater that might be great to have in my closet..but I found it a bit fussy to fix.
> I want to give it another shot but curious of others thoughts here.



klj - I tried it in store and LOVED it - it does take a minute to get it to lay the way you want it to, but it's worth the extra time and it will be great for the spring to summer transition.  I'm planning on ordering it in Moss and Neutral - I didnt get it in store just because I needed jeans, but its been on my mind ever since...


----------



## Needanotherbag

Mrs. SR said:


> I did get the Eyes-Have-It Cardigan today in the mail and I am not sure what I was expecting, but it is not for me. The print is too loud and I felt like I was wearing a printed robe. Oh well.



It's always disappointing to have to send something back...the print doesnt seem so loud on the website, sometimes I wish they could show some untouched pics online, to get a better idea of the color saturation.


----------



## klj

Needanotherbag said:


> klj - I tried it in store and LOVED it - it does take a minute to get it to lay the way you want it to, but it's worth the extra time and it will be great for the spring to summer transition.  I'm planning on ordering it in Moss and Neutral - I didnt get it in store just because I needed jeans, but its been on my mind ever since...



OH! Did they add the Moss back in??? That's the color I tried in store..LOVED it..and the brown was great.. but online yesterday they had the two newer colors neutral and the yellow..and only the DG and a few of the brown and the reddish color in the larger sizes..I'm off to look!
If the dreaded DG is the only one left..I guess I'll get that one...or should I go for the neutral??(Do you think I'll still be able to wear with my black Dorado's or my grey Paiges?)
I might call around to stores..but this was a HOT item..and I didn't see it in mine anymore..darn.


----------



## Needanotherbag

^^^ok, this is CRAZY!  When I looked online yesterday the Moss was avail in my size, now its just in L.  I just ordered the neutral and and....drumrolll please...greybut only because I got a pair of the black Hallowed Halls Oxfords for xmas and wanted something to pair them with cropped skinnies this spring and when I go to Vegas (Like how I have to justify buying grey now???)  

I called both the stores in my state and they only had yellow, and both SA's said order it online SOON cause they are the hottest item in store and will be gone...


----------



## Needanotherbag

klj said:


> OH! Did they add the Moss back in??? That's the color I tried in store..LOVED it..and the brown was great.. but online yesterday they had the two newer colors neutral and the yellow..and only the DG and a few of the brown and the reddish color in the larger sizes..I'm off to look!
> If the dreaded DG is the only one left..I guess I'll get that one...or should I go for the neutral??(Do you think I'll still be able to wear with my black Dorado's or my grey Paiges?)
> I might call around to stores..but this was a HOT item..and I didn't see it in mine anymore..darn.



Forgot to add, YES!  These will look awesome with both your black and grey boots!


----------



## klj

I think I'm going to order the neutral and grey too. Both stores in my area are out of all of them!


----------



## Needanotherbag

klj said:


> I think I'm going to order the neutral and grey too. Both stores in my area are out of all of them!



I think you should!  It seems like the perfect sweater as Spring starts to arrive..and I think you'll kick yourself later on if you dont at least give them a try.


----------



## klj

^ I went ahead and ordered both of them. I was going to try and make it in tomorrow so I wouldn't have to pay for shipping but it'll be a pain with the rest of what we have going on for the day and I didn't want them to disappear!


----------



## Cloud5

The Neo-refinement sweater looks interesting.  Does anyone have a modeling pic of how it looks like on?  Thanks!


----------



## klj

Hi Cloud~
No pics on here that I've seen so far but in the Anthro reviews..there are a couple of people who have taken pictures along with their review.
I've tried it on before..hurriedly.


----------



## Shopmore

Cloud5 said:


> The Neo-refinement sweater looks interesting.  Does anyone have a modeling pic of how it looks like on?  Thanks!



I found a review with pics here - http://www.wardrobereview.com/2011/...mpaign=Feed:+WardrobeReview+(Wardrobe+Review)


----------



## lastpurse

Purchased the Fluttering Obi dress this weekend.  I am in love!  The colors are great...I will wear with tights now, and with sandals when the weather gets warm.  The sash in attached, on "backward" than is shown in the photo, but just a couple of snips and it is free.  The sash is also reversible with two different patterns, for two different looks.

http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...uct=true&isBigImage=&templateType=subCategory


----------



## krisalyn

pic of me all decked out in anthropologie...I was kind of embarrassed to even walk into anthro like this. LOL

Mainstay Tunic
Hay Ride Shorts
Fisherman's Companion Sweatercoat


----------



## Cloud5

klj said:


> Hi Cloud~
> No pics on here that I've seen so far but in the Anthro reviews..there are a couple of people who have taken pictures along with their review.
> I've tried it on before..hurriedly.





Shopmore said:


> I found a review with pics here - http://www.wardrobereview.com/2011/...mpaign=Feed:+WardrobeReview+(Wardrobe+Review)



Thanks klj and shopemore.  I did look at both sites and decided to go check it out in the store.  My local store only had a size M left but I decided to try it on anyways.  I really like the look of this and how it draped.  M definitely was too large.  I am only 4'11" so it fits more like a tunic on me.  I will probably have to order it on line.  Thanks!


----------



## coffeebeene

On the neo-refinement top...

I'll try to post pictures, but for reference, I'm 5'6, 32D, and a size 0. I wore a size small, which fit perfectly except the right side comes up to expose some skin sometimes when I raise my arm. It doesn't expose much, but considering that I have a very short torso for someone my height, anyone 5'6 and over (or maybe even 5'4 and over if your torso is average to long) might want to consider sizing up for length. 

The shirt was very billowy on me, but was still slimming despite being very loose around the waist/hips.


----------



## Needanotherbag

^^^thanks for the review!  I'm 5'7" and have 2 smalls on their way to me...I was hoping to not have to wear a cami under it but sounds like I'll have to in order not to expose the tummy...


----------



## Needanotherbag

Cloud5 said:


> Thanks klj and shopemore.  I did look at both sites and decided to go check it out in the store.  My local store only had a size M left but I decided to try it on anyways.  I really like the look of this and how it draped.  M definitely was too large.  I am only 4'11" so it fits more like a tunic on me.  I will probably have to order it on line.  Thanks!



The medium still looks good on you, just fits like a tunic length!  Thanks for the pic!


----------



## klj

I'm getting my Neo refinement pullovers today...here's hoping I can get them to work without an ungodly amount of effort!
*NAB*...did you get yours yet?


----------



## KristyDarling

OMG I am LOVING the Neo-Refinement Pullover! I have the neutral and dark grey in my cart and am salivating over this style! Buuuuut, I also have that gorgeous Soft-Structured Dress (navy floral) in my cart and I can't decide between the dress and these 2 sweaters! (can't get both or DH will be on my case) Oh, what to do!!!???


----------



## klj

^ I am getting the neutral and grey too...they are pretty much sold out everywhere! Craziness...
If you want one..you might want to snap one up now.
(Can you get the dress and one sweater??)


----------



## KristyDarling

DANGIT!! The dark grey sold out while it was in my cart and I was still browsing the site. I hate when that happens! So I pulled the trigger and just bought the Neutral. I suppose one is better than none, AND it's better for my pocketbook anyway!

klj -- I wish I could buy both sweater and dress! But, I want to stay married.


----------



## klj

^ I'm with ya on the staying married thing..
So I got both just now...it took me awhile to figure out how to make it sit how I want(I'm tired!!lol)....but I think they are both keepers! Very different and interesting all at the same time. I bought the small in both..they sit right at my lower hip area so not too long or short. Going to wear them with jeans..and casual skirts/tights/boots.. I'm 5'3..124..34C/D.


----------



## KristyDarling

^^ I'm 5'2" and I'm glad to hear the Small worked on you because it means it will work for me, too! Did they not ever offer this style in XS?? I noticed that the smallest size available in all of the colors was S. What do you think of the sweater in the Gold color? It looked kind of greenish chartreuse to me....but yet it is oddly pretty.


----------



## klj

I think it did come in XS at one time. I remember reading something on a blog. XS would be too small on me I think..probably wouldn't give a good drape effect. I usually take a Small..and then once in awhile a XS depending on the brand.
An SA that I talked to on the phone said she really liked the gold color in person.
The Moss, brown and the wine color that are no longer available were 
I saw a small Moss on Ebay yesterday but it sold before I could get to it. Better for my wallet.

I was very bad today...I had to return a few things and ended up exchanging for a pr of AG Stevie's in the Market wash...these jeans are amazing! They are"slim straight"...I love them because they're skinnies but not OTT. Purchased my reg. size 27. They were at the top of my jean budget for sure..but well worth it..I'll wear them a lot.
http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...tion=jump&id=19446046&parentid=SEARCH_RESULTS

I also got a couple of super cute tops..not online yet..white and a pale yellow. Kind of peasant~y..but fit well.
Wallet was ahead 29.95


----------



## beggarbaby

I while back I got this. Maybe too quirky for most, but just had to have the frogs!


----------



## Needanotherbag

klj said:


> I'm getting my Neo refinement pullovers today...here's hoping I can get them to work without an ungodly amount of effort!
> *NAB*...did you get yours yet?



Just went and got mine out of the mailbox  I havent tried them on yet, but will tonight! * klj* Im so glad you like yours!  I hope these are long enough for me, I'm 5'7 so I hope I dont have the tummy showage that the reviews on the site were talking about!  But, I have a trip coming up next month and wanted a few new things to wear.  

I've been wanting AG Stevies forever!  I just cant pull the trigger on them...but your good review has me thinking I need to go back and try them on again


----------



## Swanky

I have 2 of the Neo sweaters I LOVE them!  I'm a shortie and if I raise my right hand my tummy shows.
I bought dark green and grey.


----------



## Swanky

Has anyone tried this? I LOVE it!
Draw the Line Cowlneck
http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...uct=true&isBigImage=&templateType=subCategory


I tried this on today an LOVED it, I'll be going back to get it:
http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...uct=true&isBigImage=&templateType=subCategory


----------



## Needanotherbag

As hard as I tried to make the neo refinement sweater work, I just couldn't.  I'm just to tall for it.  Even to raise my hand to face level exposed half my torso.  You petite ladies enjoy this fabulous top though!


----------



## Cloud5

Needanotherbag said:


> As hard as I tried to make the neo refinement sweater work, I just couldn't.  I'm just to tall for it.  Even to raise my hand to face level exposed half my torso.  You petite ladies enjoy this fabulous top though!



^ I'm sorry it didn't work out for you.  I wandered into Maxstudio recently and found their version of the neo refinement sweater.  They call it the twisted tunic sweater.  It is the same price and it comes in different colors.

http://www.maxstudio.com/Upload/SiteImages/L/A207995-2.jpg

I also found that they have a dress version which I really liked and bought one of these instead.  This one definitely doesn't have skin showing when you raise your hand.  The fit on this dress is flattering as well.   HTH  

http://www.maxstudio.com/Upload/SiteImages/L/A206450-5.jpg


----------



## Needanotherbag

thanks *Cloud5* I will go check those two out!


----------



## klj

Needanotherbag said:


> As hard as I tried to make the neo refinement sweater work, I just couldn't.  I'm just to tall for it.  Even to raise my hand to face level exposed half my torso.  You petite ladies enjoy this fabulous top though!



That stinks!!!

I think most had this issue. I do too to some extent.
I'm left handed though and I think the worst side is on the right.
Could you go up a size for length?

I still think this top is odd in its design(you really cant lift your arm on the right and how will it work in a coat???)...it even looked bizarre coming out of  the pkg...lol


----------



## klj

Cloud5 said:


> ^ I'm sorry it didn't work out for you.  I wandered into Maxstudio recently and found their version of the neo refinement sweater.  They call it the twisted tunic sweater.  It is the same price and it comes in different colors.
> 
> http://www.maxstudio.com/Upload/SiteImages/L/A207995-2.jpg
> 
> I also found that they have a dress version which I really liked and bought one of these instead.  This one definitely doesn't have skin showing when you raise your hand.  The fit on this dress is flattering as well.   HTH
> 
> http://www.maxstudio.com/Upload/SiteImages/L/A206450-5.jpg



Love these! It looks exactly like it!


----------



## Swanky

I tried it on 3 times before I finally bought it in green.  I wore it to a Christmas party and people commented on it all night.  I went back and snatched the grey!


----------



## Needanotherbag

klj said:


> That stinks!!!
> 
> I think most had this issue. I do too to some extent.
> I'm left handed though and I think the worst side is on the right.
> Could you go up a size for length?
> 
> I still think this top is odd in its design(you really cant lift your arm on the right and how will it work in a coat???)...it even looked bizarre coming out of  the pkg...lol



I may have tried it in a M in store - it was in the dressing room when I went in so the SA may have known I needed to size up for my height.  I'm three inches taller than you, so imagine when you lift your arm up, add three inches of skin showing - was too much for me, especially since I have a long torso on top of being tall...I never minded being tall until I met Anthro LOL!  I'm going to go this week and return in store, and find some goodies to replace them, so am excited to see what I might find!


----------



## klj

^ Oh good..and true..3 more inches can be a lot when the shirt borders on skin showing issues anyway. I'm just trying to figure out how to be casual in the shirt and not be so aware of needing to fix it... I hope the M works for you or you find some other amazing item you'll love!


----------



## Swanky

There's another sweater that's similar but is longer in length.  My store only got it in a mustard color, I almost bought it but didn't.
It's long sleeves and the ends of the sleeves are really tight - really cute.


----------



## Needanotherbag

Thanks ladies!
I'm going to hopefully try these...

http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro/catalog/productdetail.jsp?id=20108700&parentid=BAYNOTE

http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro/catalog/productdetail.jsp?id=20233680&parentid=BAYNOTE

http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro/catalog/productdetail.jsp?id=20363982&parentid=BAYNOTE

http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...uct=true&isBigImage=&templateType=subCategory


----------



## Swanky

I tried the 3rd one on yesterday.  I'm short and um, endowed :shame: and it wasn't flattering on me.
http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro/catalog/productdetail.jsp?id=20363982&parentid=BAYNOTE

I love the last one but it's pretty thin/sheer.


----------



## Needanotherbag

^^^ah bummer, it looks so cute online, but I'm quite endowed myself so scratch that one off the list!


----------



## klj

I got a few things lately..
I'm going to try the Taking Turns top in neutral~ 
http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro/catalog/productdetail.jsp?color=015&navAction=jump&id=19675495
I just ordered the Brume Chemise in grey and the Fool proof half slip in Ivory(both on sale)..I tried this on in the store a long time ago and its perfect peeking out under dresses. I put both colors in my cart and ordered...the black sold  right out from under me in my size..boo.
http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro/catalog/productdetail.jsp?color=001&navAction=jump&id=19094598
I also ended up getting another Shadow sleeve cardi in ivory for my daughter it just popped back in my wishlist..which I would have never expected since they have long since sold out. I  this cardi some much and wish I had ordered more colors than black and grey.
I can never tell if something is truly back though because the darn page redirect thing comes up when you click on the item...can be deceiving.
There's a few other things I love (shoes!)..not so much clothes lately.. but I'm trying to be good. Hopefully they get some really great things in for Spring!


----------



## klj

I need some serious help in styling the Maryam tank. I bought it in black because I'm sure that I need it..lol..and it will be a great layering piece(and its sold out...) but I can't for the life of me figure it out! Its like I have a blockage. I don't have any super short cardigans anymore. I also bought the black so the ruffles would be more subtle. Adding to the problem is that I have a bunch of black cardi's, sweaters,etc. I think black on black would be fine but looking for other ideas.- The sand color seemed like it would def. draw more attention like a tutu( I don't really mean that)...no offense to anyone that likes the sand color..I like it too! Its def. on the longer side like its pictured on the model which is fine and the ruffles lay really nicely.
Any help would be greatly appreciated or I might have to return and I don't want to.
http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro/catalog/productdetail.jsp?id=18944694&navAction=jump&navCount=
I can't find a pic of the black one..


----------



## klj

Okay..this thread has been _sooo_ quiet lately...I, on the other hand, have been sort of bad.....:ninja::shame:

Anyone else get anything new lately?


----------



## Swanky

Not moi! I tried on a room full today but chose nothing.


----------



## calibabe742

I scored myself the easy keeper skirt over the weekend after lusting over it for months! However I am short, the skirt is long, so I brung it to my tailor yesterday who is going to shorten it 4 inches from the top so the layered scallops will be untouched.


----------



## klj

You didn't score not one single thing, *Swanky*? Awwwwww....
Keeps your wallet happy though..
Mine..not so much. I've never been lucky with the pop backs and it seems like a lot of mine on my wishlist are showing up lately..I wish they would stop now...lol
*calibabe*~I love that skirt!
I don't have any of the longer ones from Anthro but would probably have to do the same and alter from the top


----------



## dusty paws

so anthro gals, i need some advice. i bought the refined cord shirtdress in the grey color and i have no idea what to wear it with tights-wise. would plum tights and black flats be okay? black tights and black flats? augh!!


----------



## Needanotherbag

I've been trying to stay away from Anthro lately because l love everything on the website!  I need to be good until spring and not buy anything else for winter...

klj- what did you get??!!


----------



## fayden

i saw the feb catalog.  totally uninspiring.  =(


----------



## CindyKay

nothing really grab my attention these couple of weeks...


----------



## krisalyn

I feel the same way about this tank! I got the beige colored one. Sand, I believe. I saw a gray colored one in the store yesterday. 

I really want to work this tank to work out, but totally uninspired. I hope one of the anthro bloggers would wear this tank so I get a feel on how to style it.



klj said:


> I need some serious help in styling the Maryam tank. I bought it in black because I'm sure that I need it..lol..and it will be a great layering piece(and its sold out...) but I can't for the life of me figure it out! Its like I have a blockage. I don't have any super short cardigans anymore. I also bought the black so the ruffles would be more subtle. Adding to the problem is that I have a bunch of black cardi's, sweaters,etc. I think black on black would be fine but looking for other ideas.- The sand color seemed like it would def. draw more attention like a tutu( I don't really mean that)...no offense to anyone that likes the sand color..I like it too! Its def. on the longer side like its pictured on the model which is fine and the ruffles lay really nicely.
> Any help would be greatly appreciated or I might have to return and I don't want to.
> http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro/catalog/productdetail.jsp?id=18944694&navAction=jump&navCount=
> I can't find a pic of the black one..


----------



## klj

dusty paws said:


> so anthro gals, i need some advice. i bought the refined cord shirtdress in the grey color and i have no idea what to wear it with tights-wise. would plum tights and black flats be okay? black tights and black flats? augh!!



^ I think all your ideas are fine..I've been looking at it too..but I really need to try on dresses and the only one's out there are on Ebay that I've seen.

I would wear it with tights and boots..and I've seen one of the bloggers wear a cool slip under it(Brume chemise) and not button it all the way down or have it peeking out the bottom...with boots and tights...it was very cute. I think all forms of plum,black and grey go together...(my fav colors!...and white of course..lol)


----------



## klj

krisalyn said:


> I feel the same way about this tank! I got the beige colored one. Sand, I believe. I saw a gray colored one in the store yesterday.
> 
> *I really want to work this tank to work out, but totally uninspired. I hope one of the anthro bloggers would wear this tank so I get a feel on how to style it.*


*
* 

Me too!


----------



## brwneyedgrl

I have the fluttering pencil skirt from last winter. I wore it yesterday, and when I got into the car, I heard a few stitches rip. It's definitely not as tight on the bottom as it was before, and I cannot figure out which stitches came undone. I have compared my skirt to the pics online, and they look the same. Anyone else have this skirt and experience something similar?


----------



## summer2815

Has anyone scene and/or tried on the Maxie Ford Shorts?  



http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro/catalog/productdetail.jsp?navAction=jump&id=20428157&parentid=SEARCH_RESULTS


----------



## KristyDarling

Just ordered the new Cherangani Henley. It looks so soft and the colors will liven up my boring neutrals/black/gray wardrobe! http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...tion=jump&id=20418869&parentid=SEARCH_RESULTS

I also got The Fade Fedora....I've been on a hunt for the perfect hat and it has been a challenge. I must have a weirdly shaped face or something because the style and proportions have to be juuuust right in order for the hat to look normal and not weird on me! http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...tion=jump&id=19605013&parentid=SEARCH_RESULTS


----------



## ryrybaby12

KristyDarling- like the Henley- too cute, and LOVE that hat!  Good choices!


----------



## cheburashka

summer2815 said:


> Has anyone scene and/or tried on the Maxie Ford Shorts?
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...tion=jump&id=20428157&parentid=SEARCH_RESULTS


 

No, but they grabbed my attention too so I read the reviews and I just loved how one individual gave them a poor rating because of the price. I was like wth ? 

One of these days I'll start a thread on rating because I often wonder while reading anthro reviews how some people come up with ratings.


----------



## ElephanyGirl

klj said:


> I need some serious help in styling the Maryam tank. I bought it in black because I'm sure that I need it..lol..and it will be a great layering piece(and its sold out...) but I can't for the life of me figure it out! Its like I have a blockage. I don't have any super short cardigans anymore. I also bought the black so the ruffles would be more subtle. Adding to the problem is that I have a bunch of black cardi's, sweaters,etc. I think black on black would be fine but looking for other ideas.- The sand color seemed like it would def. draw more attention like a tutu( I don't really mean that)...no offense to anyone that likes the sand color..I like it too! Its def. on the longer side like its pictured on the model which is fine and the ruffles lay really nicely.
> Any help would be greatly appreciated or I might have to return and I don't want to.
> http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro/catalog/productdetail.jsp?id=18944694&navAction=jump&navCount=
> I can't find a pic of the black one..


i've seen it worn over skinnies peaking out from an oversized sweater


----------



## ElephanyGirl

wearing old school anthro


----------



## klj

cheburashka said:


> No, but they grabbed my attention too so I read the reviews and I just loved how one individual gave them a poor rating because of the price. I was like wth ?
> 
> *One of these days I'll start a thread on rating because I often wonder while reading anthro reviews how some people come up with ratings.*


*
* 
Agree..


----------



## klj

ElephanyGirl said:


> i've seen it worn over skinnies peaking out from an oversized sweater



Thanks! I did like the looks Anthro had it pr'd with but when it came to my closet I just couldn't make it work. It went back.


----------



## klj

KristyDarling said:


> Just ordered the new Cherangani Henley. It looks so soft and the colors will liven up my boring neutrals/black/gray wardrobe! http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...tion=jump&id=20418869&parentid=SEARCH_RESULTS
> 
> I also got The Fade Fedora....I've been on a hunt for the perfect hat and it has been a challenge. I must have a weirdly shaped face or something because the style and proportions have to be juuuust right in order for the hat to look normal and not weird on me! http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...tion=jump&id=19605013&parentid=SEARCH_RESULTS


 
Love both!
I'm exactly the same way when it comes to hats....it can take me FOREVER to find one that looks good on me.  I only own 3 so far.


----------



## klj

I picked up the Refined cord shirtdress in gray today for 59.95 and also got these super cute short sleeve tees (white and dark blue) they have flowers on the front~really soft material...they aren't online yet but love them! I got a great wider brown leather belt that isn't online yet either. I fell in love with a jacket but didn't want to part with the $$ for it just yet...Theodora jacket~ I love it too..and put it on my wishlist for a later purchase
http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...LOTHES-COATS-JACKETS&templateType=subCategory

I think there is cute stuff coming in the store...more than what's online. I got a really great dress that is gold on the top with a vintage patterned silkish bottom and a sash...its not online yet either!


----------



## Cloud5

^ I just saw a review of that dress that's not online yet on effortless anthropologie.  I like the print on the bottom portion of the dress.  Where do you think a dress like the refined cord shirt dress should hit you in length?  There is still one at my local store in my size, but I have wavered on whether or not to buy.  I just ordered the creased swirls corset top yesterday and it shipped already!  I love yellow and I really like the pattern on the top.  I also ordered ordered the glittering bean necklace in the blue color.  I think it will look nice with the top.

http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro/catalog/productdetail.jsp?id=20511762&catId=CLOTHES-BLOUSES&pushId=CLOTHES-BLOUSES&popId=CLOTHES&navAction=top&navCount=156&color=079&isProduct=true&fromCategoryPage=true&isSubcategory=true&subCategoryId=CLOTHES-BLOUSES&templateType=subCategory

http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro/catalog/productdetail.jsp?id=20104147&catId=SHOPSALE-JEWELRY&pushId=SHOPSALE-JEWELRY&popId=SHOPSALE&navAction=top&navCount=546&color=029&isProduct=true&fromCategoryPage=true&templateType=E


----------



## klj

^OMG..I love that corset, Cloud!..be sure to come back and tell us how you like it..I'm dying to know.
Beautiful necklace too!
I think for me..in order to wear it with boots..it has to be anywhere above my knee/or right at...(for the Refined shirtdress)..otherwise I feel cowboy or prairie..just me though. I have some chemises that I could wear underneath too for a different look.

I have to get the mystery dress hemmed though as its too long.


----------



## Cloud5

Hmm...I am so petite it hits me mid-calf.  I would need to get it hemmed.  The SA was trying to tell me it looked good long but I didn't think it looked quite right.  I will let you know how the top works out when I get it!


----------



## klj

If it fits everywhere else ....for that price, I might get it and have it hemmed.


----------



## hmm3

I totally agree w/the refined cord shirtdress length: about the knee/higher, but not lower so you can rock the look w/boots.  I have that dress in navy and love, love, love it!  It's so versatile and timeless!


----------



## Jenita143

so i was talking to my sister today and she received her birthday discount in the mail. she got two coupons, one you can use online. now, as far as I knew, none of their birthday coupons work online AND i know it's not based on how much she spends there because I spend a heck of a lot more at that store. My birthday coupon in december was in store only. anyone else heard of the online birthday discount?


----------



## Cloud5

^ From what I understand there is an in store and an online discount coupon.  I think you usually get one or the other, but there are those that have been fortunate enough to receive both!  Receiving the birthday discount is suppose to be by lottery. But last year, when I did not receive one, I called and asked and they were nice enough to send me one!


----------



## Cloud5

klj said:


> If it fits everywhere else ....for that price, I might get it and have it hemmed.





hmm3 said:


> I totally agree w/the refined cord shirtdress length: about the knee/higher, but not lower so you can rock the look w/boots.  I have that dress in navy and love, love, love it!  It's so versatile and timeless!



Thanks ladies!  I went to Anthro with the intention of buying the cord shirt dress and ended up getting the Off-The-Beat Dress instead.  It a simple dress but had a flattering fit and a better length for me.  

http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro/catalog/productdetail.jsp?id=19711829&catId=SHOPSALE-DRESSES&pushId=SHOPSALE-DRESSES&popId=SHOPSALE&navAction=top&navCount=12&color=001&isProduct=true&fromCategoryPage=true&templateType=E


I also received the crease swirls corset which looks just like the product shot online.  It fit so nicely on the top but the pleats below the sash poofed out and wasn't too flattering.  I tried it on so many times but decided to return.    I really love the color and the pattern though, it is really pretty.  Oh well.


----------



## klj

Cloud5 said:


> Thanks ladies!  I went to Anthro with the intention of buying the cord shirt dress and ended up getting the Off-The-Beat Dress instead.  It a simple dress but had a flattering fit and a better length for me.
> 
> http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...uct=true&fromCategoryPage=true&templateType=E
> 
> 
> I also received the crease swirls corset which looks just like the product shot online.  It fit so nicely on the top but the pleats below the sash poofed out and wasn't too flattering.  I tried it on so many times but decided to return.    I really love the color and the pattern though, it is really pretty.  Oh well.



I have the Off The Beat dress too! Its a great staple piece, I think
Awww...I'm sorry the corset top didn't work...its so pretty to look at online but poofy stinks.


----------



## klj

I think I'm going to shorten the Refined cord shirtdress too..even though its _right_ above my knee cap..I think it needs to be a tiny bit shorter. This dress is easily on the verge of prairie and that isn't the look I'm after...(or I'm contemplating returning)..I just wonder if I should keep and have it as a staple dress????


----------



## Love my Tanos

I recently received a birthday card with the 15% off in-store discount inside, and then two days later I got an additional 15% off coupon, for online purchases. Suits me fine because I plan to get a lot of spring clothes this year, so I'll pick up whatever they don't have in-store, online. 

I do have an Anthro card but my purchases are pretty much limited to once every three or four months...I don't buy from them online much bc sizing is tricky, and there nearest Anthro is 3 hours away


----------



## Cloud5

klj said:


> I think I'm going to shorten the Refined cord shirtdress too..even though its _right_ above my knee cap..I think it needs to be a tiny bit shorter. This dress is easily on the verge of prairie and that isn't the look I'm after...(or I'm contemplating returning)..I just wonder if I should keep and have it as a staple dress????



I tried on the dress several times but I always think twice when I have to add on the cost of alterations.  If by some chance it gets a second cut and my size is still available, I think I will pick this one up.  




Love my Tanos said:


> I recently received a birthday card with the 15% off in-store discount inside, and then two days later I got an additional 15% off coupon, for online purchases. Suits me fine because I plan to get a lot of spring clothes this year, so I'll pick up whatever they don't have in-store, online.
> 
> I do have an Anthro card but my purchases are pretty much limited to once every three or four months...I don't buy from them online much bc sizing is tricky, and there nearest Anthro is 3 hours away



I usually don't buy on line as well.  I live near an anthro but they don't always carry the pieces I like.  Yay for getting 2 discounts!


----------



## klj

I had a couple of random returns to make this morning and saw this!
http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...=CLOTHES-NEW-DRESSES&templateType=subCategory
 Wow..its really beautiful..esp. in person. I ended up buying it... it wasn't so painful with the returns.
It has no lining though which is a bummer for the price and I need to alter a tiny bit but its so beautiful that I don't care...I think I can get 3 seasons out of it and the colors are gorgeous!


----------



## KristyDarling

That is totally gorgeous!!! I agree that you can totally wear that year round!


----------



## ~bastet

I went into Anthro because a shirt that I wanted had gone on sale.  I left with it and a cute dress.  I got a blue shirt dress, a skirt on sale, and another top but they aren't on the website. 
Ella Moss tee
Navy Blue strapless dress


----------



## boundary

I bought these last week:

A-Bit-Unruly Top (in navy and white stripes)

Ship Shape Shorts

I'm waffling on purchasing this maxi because it's so thin:

Nautical Dreaming Chemise


----------



## Swanky

Have you guys noticed so few of their items have pics of the models of them online now?


----------



## boundary

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Have you guys noticed so few of their items have pics of the models of them online now?



I have noticed that!  It's annoying because a lot of clothes look way better on a real person than on the mannequin thing that Anthro uses. I often have trouble seeing potential in an item if it's not being modeled by a person


----------



## Swanky

me too! not that I"m remotely similar in shape, but it helps to see how long or clingy things are.


----------



## sneezz

Anyone have modeling pics or fit advice for the Guinevere Wish You Were Here cardigan? TIA!


----------



## cheburashka

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> me too! not that I"m remotely similar in shape, but it helps to see how long or clingy things are.




I noticed it too, very disheartening. 

On the positive note, if any of you live near a Loehmans, I went into my local one yesterday and they pretty much had every Leifsdottir item that Anthropologie carried for the past year in all sizes. I got a cute dress that was sold out full price at 328$ at my Anthro for 119$ - will post pics later. So maybe check it out if you have one nearby.


----------



## ~bastet

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Have you guys noticed so few of their items have pics of the models of them online now?



I noticed this too!  It's annoying because sometimes the clothes look really awesome on the mannequin, but if I see it on a model I don't want it anymore.  Maybe that's why they stopped?  Now I go to the store, try on everything I like, take pix with my phone in the dressing room, caption with the size that fits, and then stalk the sales.


----------



## Needanotherbag

~bastet said:


> I noticed this too!  It's annoying because sometimes the clothes look really awesome on the mannequin, but if I see it on a model I don't want it anymore.  Maybe that's why they stopped?  Now I go to the store, try on everything I like, take pix with my phone in the dressing room, caption with the size that fits, and then stalk the sales.



Thats a fabulous idea!  Must start saving dressing room pics...


----------



## fayden

i have a lot of dressing room pics here

http://www.flickr.com/photos/avafay/sets/72157613477846734/

but i don't usually try on dresses.  mostly tops.


----------



## klj

Thanks for your pics, *fayden!*
I don't usually try on many dresses either  but lately I have.. and have found more than I bargained for...I've recently purchased the these two about a month ago~(which I will have to have slight alterations to both..but think they will last me a long time as far as style.
http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...THES-DRESSES-PRINTED&templateType=subCategory
http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...THES-DRESSES-PRINTED&templateType=subCategory

...and after these eventually...not all at once and will probably wait for sale on the more expensive one's. 
In an Instant dress
http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...LOTHES-DRESSES-SOLID&templateType=subCategory

Tied down dress
http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...LOTHES-DRESSES-SOLID&templateType=subCategory

Magellan dress is really pretty but I'm not sure I'm going to go for it full price..
http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...THES-DRESSES-PRINTED&templateType=subCategory

I like this chemise as a summer dress~I'm going to try it out and see what happens..
http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...d=CLOTHES-LOUNGEWEAR&templateType=subCategory
 I think I want to live in more dresses this summer..shorts are just too hard to find and are few and far between of what I like.
I like the Pezza dress too...
http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...ryId=CLOTHES-DRESSES&templateType=subCategory


----------



## Needanotherbag

Great pics Fayden!  I'll have to check them out more often as you visit Anthro...

My dress addiction started last summer, I cannot wait to spend the summer in dresses! Our summer is so short here, I can probably get away with getting just a few dresses, but there are so many I'm in love with...

Just got back from Vegas and did a little shopping at Anthro, but most of what I got isnt online??? wierd...


----------



## fayden

i wish i could wear anthro dresses.  but i'm just too short for pretty much 99% of them.  they need to make more dresses in petite sizes.... it really bums me out!


----------



## klj

Needanotherbag said:


> Great pics Fayden!  I'll have to check them out more often as you visit Anthro...
> 
> My dress addiction started last summer, I cannot wait to spend the summer in dresses! Our summer is so short here, I can probably get away with getting just a few dresses, but there are so many I'm in love with...
> 
> Just got back from Vegas and did a little shopping at Anthro, but most of what I got isnt online??? wierd...



 How was Vegas...AND what did you get!!??!!

I tried on the Pezza dress today and really like it..the chemise didn't work nor did the Tied down dress..it wasn't love and I'm trying to only buy what I absolutely love for summer. I'm still stalking the In an Instant dress..they haven't gotten it in yet..boo.
I walked out with a tea cup for my daughter..


----------



## klj

fayden said:


> i wish i could wear anthro dresses.  but i'm just too short for pretty much 99% of them.  they need to make more dresses in petite sizes.... it really bums me out!



I completely agree!


----------



## Swanky

I wish they made dresses for girls w/ a bust! We're not all waify


----------



## scorpiosgirl69

klj said:


> I completely agree!


 

Ok you girls can't possibly be any shorter than I am and I live in Anthro dresses!! I'm 5' and 98lbs and have tons of Anthro dresses.  This is simply because I am not good at dressing myself so when I buy tops and pants/skirts I could never properly mix and match them.  If it's too complicated then I won't wear them!  So out of desperation I started buying dresses and light sweaters and since 8 of the 12 months we have warm weather it's a perfect solution for me!  I don't get the bottom hemmed either.  I usually take size 0 or XS which fits me perfectly.  If anything dresses make me appear taller.  Or at least I THINK they do!! LOL


----------



## klj

^ I guess I'm about half and half..half the time they work if the length is about 35" ish..but if its 38" to 40"..a little too long for me. I'm 5'3. So I guess it all depends on the dress.
I wish all dresses fit really easy..its such a chore sometimes to find "the right one/s".


----------



## scorpiosgirl69

klj said:


> ^ I guess I'm about half and half..half the time they work if the length is about 35" ish..but if its 38" to 40"..a little too long for me. I'm 5'3. So I guess it all depends on the dress.
> I wish all dresses fit really easy..its such a chore sometimes to find "the right one/s".


 

See you are way taller than I am!! LOL... most dresses do come well below my knees though but I don't mind that at all considering I'm a SAHM and I am constantly bending over and what not... I don't care to flash people kwim?


----------



## fayden

scorpiosgirl69 said:


> Ok you girls can't possibly be any shorter than I am and I live in Anthro dresses!! I'm 5' and 98lbs and have tons of Anthro dresses.  This is simply because I am not good at dressing myself so when I buy tops and pants/skirts I could never properly mix and match them.  If it's too complicated then I won't wear them!  So out of desperation I started buying dresses and light sweaters and since 8 of the 12 months we have warm weather it's a perfect solution for me!  I don't get the bottom hemmed either.  I usually take size 0 or XS which fits me perfectly.  If anything dresses make me appear taller.  Or at least I THINK they do!! LOL



i beat you.  i think i'm under 4 feet 11.  i'm between 95 to 100 lbs.... and nothing ever fits me dress wise.  you will have to send me links of the ones you get!!!


----------



## klj

scorpiosgirl69 said:


> See you are way taller than I am!! LOL... most dresses do come well below my knees though but I don't mind that at all considering I'm a SAHM and I am constantly bending over and what not... I don't care to flash people kwim?



Yes, I totally understand. I like my dresses _right above_ my knee and not much shorter. I'm 46!
I just think if they are too long on me.. personally I think it kind of cuts me off a bit.


----------



## scorpiosgirl69

fayden said:


> i beat you. i think i'm under 4 feet 11. i'm between 95 to 100 lbs.... and nothing ever fits me dress wise. you will have to send me links of the ones you get!!!


 

Ok as soon as I get a minute I will shoot some pics of my dresses from the last few years... I haven't bought any yet from this season... so I will have to get started soon.  Right now I'm on the hunt for flat gladiator sandals in size 34.  It's taking forever to find the perfect pair!!

What size shoes do you wear if you don't mind my asking?


----------



## fayden

scorpiosgirl69 said:


> Ok as soon as I get a minute I will shoot some pics of my dresses from the last few years... I haven't bought any yet from this season... so I will have to get started soon.  Right now I'm on the hunt for flat gladiator sandals in size 34.  It's taking forever to find the perfect pair!!
> 
> What size shoes do you wear if you don't mind my asking?



i'm a 35.  i don't think i can fit a 34.  but sometimes size 35 is big on me.  finding shoes that fit is another thing that i can never do!!!


----------



## scorpiosgirl69

Tell me about it!!


----------



## klj

klj said:


> Yes, I totally understand. I like my dresses _right above_ my knee and not much shorter. I'm 46!
> I just think if they are too long on me.. personally I think it kind of cuts me off a bit.



Oh wait...I'm not 46 _yet_..whew. ..only 45.


----------



## scorpiosgirl69

klj said:


> Oh wait...I'm not 46 _yet_..whew. ..only 45.


 

Hehee!! You're too funny!!  I get confused about my age too so  I have to ask my sisters how old they are so I can remember how old I am!!


----------



## Swanky

I ask my daughter, and I'm always slightly embarrassed . . .  but really, does it matter anymore? lol!


----------



## Needanotherbag

klj said:


> How was Vegas...AND what did you get!!??!!
> 
> I tried on the Pezza dress today and really like it..the chemise didn't work nor did the Tied down dress..it wasn't love and I'm trying to only buy what I absolutely love for summer. I'm still stalking the In an Instant dress..they haven't gotten it in yet..boo.
> I walked out with a tea cup for my daughter..



Vegas was FABULOUS (always is)  The Anthro there is kind of small, but the SAs are so wonderful, and the sale room there is always jammed full of stuff.  I got a few pieces on sale:

 - The Bianka blouse in a blue/red floral that is no longer online - DH was with me and decided I needed those colors in my life, he is tired of my greys I guess LOL

Got this cute little shirt, looked great over skinny jeans and heels:
http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...uct=true&fromCategoryPage=true&templateType=E

Then a black very blousy, fall off the shoulder, light sweater in black, which is a little risque for me but dh loved it and I wore it to dinner one night and got quite a few flattering stares (when you're my age that always is confidence boosting LOL) Just found it online
http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...tion=jump&id=20108700&parentid=SEARCH_RESULTS
looks way better on than how they show it though...

Also a pair of skinny jeans by Paige, from the sale room, they arent online anymore either. 

I found a couple pairs of heels in Coach for Summer, which is exciting since I haven't been able to find the right summer shoe yet, and sent back way too many pairs recently.


----------



## Needanotherbag

klj said:


> Oh wait...I'm not 46 _yet_..whew. ..only 45.



LOL I WISH I could forget my age...though my motto is "I dont care what my age is, as long as I dont look it"


----------



## klj

Needanotherbag said:


> LOL I WISH I could forget my age...though my motto is "*I dont care what my age is, as long as I dont look it"*




lol...my motto too!
It sounds like you had  great time....love everything you got too


----------



## friday13bride

I finally go the 15% birthday discount in the mail today...O' HAPPY DAY!!!!
I was beginning to wonder just how much I had to spend before they sent it to me...


----------



## kendal

I'm a little anthropologie challenged, in that I have a hard time putting outfits together and I get overwhelmed with all of the choices.

Could I wear the following to work with dark beige pants?

Form & Function blazer in cream:
http://search.anthropologie.com/con...unction+blazer&Ntk=primary&Nu=p_group_id&Np=2

Victorian Treasure Tank
http://search.anthropologie.com/con...u=p_group_id&Np=2&Ntt=Victorian Treasure Tank


----------



## sneezz

Newbie poster in this thread, love everybody's purchases.  I've become addicted to Anthro, it's my newest obsession!

Some of my latest purchases;


----------



## klj

Welcome!..but be careful...they're crack clothes.. Addiction is very easy for sure..


----------



## klj

kendal said:


> I'm a little anthropologie challenged, in that I have a hard time putting outfits together and I get overwhelmed with all of the choices.
> 
> Could I wear the following to work with dark beige pants?
> 
> Form & Function blazer in cream:
> http://search.anthropologie.com/con...unction+blazer&Ntk=primary&Nu=p_group_id&Np=2
> 
> Victorian Treasure Tank
> http://search.anthropologie.com/con...u=p_group_id&Np=2&Ntt=Victorian Treasure Tank



Kendal~
Do you have all the pieces to try on together and how do you like it if so?
I would have to see how the cream jacket went with the pants..(if the pants are dark enough, etc?)...or maybe you went for it and wore it already?


----------



## sneezz

klj said:


> Welcome!..but be careful...they're crack clothes.. Addiction is very easy for sure..



Tell me about it!  I've always loved Anthro's clothes but never acted on it as they're expensive.  But now since I know of weekly sales, I can buy!  Notice I said "some" of my latest purchases lol.


----------



## kendal

klj:

Unfortunately, the closest Anthropologie is 2 1/2 hours away so I don't get to try in store very often.  I was mainly interested in the pieces based on customers' ratings & some great modeling photos customers posted.  Is it really a store where you need to try on in store?


----------



## klj

^ I do love the blazer...I am patiently waiting for the black to go on sale
The top you posted is really pretty as well..love the color!


----------



## Needanotherbag

kendal said:


> I'm a little anthropologie challenged, in that I have a hard time putting outfits together and I get overwhelmed with all of the choices.
> 
> Could I wear the following to work with dark beige pants?
> 
> Form & Function blazer in cream:
> http://search.anthropologie.com/con...unction+blazer&Ntk=primary&Nu=p_group_id&Np=2
> 
> Victorian Treasure Tank
> http://search.anthropologie.com/con...u=p_group_id&Np=2&Ntt=Victorian Treasure Tank



I think that look would be very classy!  I love that Blazer, especially in Grey...


----------



## Needanotherbag

Free shipping to card holders for orders over $150 (which is always easy to do there) is going on all March!


----------



## KristyDarling

^^^ Has the free shipping already begun, or must we wait until March 1?


----------



## Swanky

If you tend to be hard to fit you'd want to try things on.  Like me, I have a big bust, so I HAVE to try things on.


----------



## Needanotherbag

KristyDarling said:


> ^^^ Has the free shipping already begun, or must we wait until March 1?



Hmmm, not sure actually...I'm going to my Anthro this week, and if I dont find the items I want then I'm placing an order so I didnt read the fine print to see if it already began...but I got quite excited over free March shipping


----------



## KristyDarling

Needanotherbag said:


> Hmmm, not sure actually...I'm going to my Anthro this week, and if I dont find the items I want then I'm placing an order so I didnt read the fine print to see if it already began...but I got quite excited over free March shipping



Hi NAB! Doh! I have 4 items in my cart as we speak and Shipping is shown as $0.00.  Eeek, should I pull the trigger? I don't really NEED new spring clothes buuuut......


----------



## Needanotherbag

KristyDarling said:


> Hi NAB! Doh! I have 4 items in my cart as we speak and Shipping is shown as $0.00.  Eeek, should I pull the trigger? I don't really NEED new spring clothes buuuut......



Of course you should!  Everyone needs at least a few new spring items to freshen up thie wardrobe...


----------



## friday13bride

Hi,
I used the personal shopper at my local Anthro on Friday. it was so much fun!!! She pulled together so many great outfits for me.!!! I was set up in dressing room and we walked thru the store together picking things out..she also went out on the floor on her own when i was trying things on. It was fun to model all the outfits for her and get her feedback...I cant wait to do it again..and yes, I walked out with 2 giant bags full of clothes but never felt pressured to buy anything.


----------



## Needanotherbag

^^^^Now THAT sounds fun!!


----------



## klj

friday13bride said:


> Hi,
> I used the personal shopper at my local Anthro on Friday. it was so much fun!!! She pulled together so many great outfits for me.!!! I was set up in dressing room and we walked thru the store together picking things out..she also went out on the floor on her own when i was trying things on. It was fun to model all the outfits for her and get her feedback...I cant wait to do it again..and yes, I walked out with 2 giant bags full of clothes but never felt pressured to buy anything.



Nice!

I love the personal shopper at my store too..she is super nice and its she give honest opinions..and no pressure as well


----------



## jillybean307

Went to the Anthropologie in Richmond this weekend (we have one in Cville, but it's tiny!), and picked up a ton of great stuff. They were having a huge sale on dresses (most of them were $39.95-49.95).  Luckily, I babysat the night before so I could splurge a bit.

I got:

Sweet Treat Headband: http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...romCategoryPage=true&color=041&templateType=D

-black hair pompoms

-the color dipped dress http://coolspotters.com/products/anthropologie-color-dipped-dress  (on sale for $49 from $198--what a great deal!)

- a tartan dress (it has an angled collar-I can't find it online!)

-a brown & cream lace dress that will be perfect for the weddings I have to go to this fall. 


Now I can't wait for winter to be over so I can wear some all of my new dresses.


----------



## princessDD

sneezz said:


> Newbie poster in this thread, love everybody's purchases.  I've become addicted to Anthro, it's my newest obsession!
> 
> Some of my latest purchases;



I really like this last top but do not see it on the website anymore =(


----------



## sneezz

*Jillybean], love that headband!




princessDD said:



			I really like this last top but do not see it on the website anymore =(
		
Click to expand...


Will PM you. *


----------



## klj

Anyone pick anything up from sale?
It wasn't as big as I hoped but I ended up getting a couple of things that were on my wishlist~

Top Brass Pullover
http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...uct=true&fromCategoryPage=true&templateType=E

Fly By Night Top~in black
http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro/catalog/productdetail.jsp?color=001&navAction=jump&id=20108700

Season's End Belt~ Its backordered and I hope it goes though!
http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro/catalog/productdetail.jsp?color=020&navAction=jump&id=19936624

Not too bad. I figure they were all good staple pieces if they work out.


----------



## Needanotherbag

^^^Sadly everything I wanted had sold out in my size


----------



## boundary

Today I picked up the Subtle Survivor Trench on sale.  I also caved and got the Nautical Dreaming Chemise, which I'd been drooling over for a while but didn't seem worth $88.  Oh well!


----------



## spylove22

Bumping this thread, I got a few things in store and online.
Intersecting angles cardi, seasons change cardi in white, back porch blouse and Tarot's Fate top.


----------



## sneezz

I got the top brass sweater, the ascending roses top, and the creme brulee bikini underwear on sale.  I also picked up a complementary tank in grey full price although I wanted the ivory..maybe I'll find one in the store.



klj said:


> Anyone pick anything up from sale?
> It wasn't as big as I hoped but I ended up getting a couple of things that were on my wishlist~
> 
> Top Brass Pullover
> http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...uct=true&fromCategoryPage=true&templateType=E
> 
> Fly By Night Top~in black
> http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro/catalog/productdetail.jsp?color=001&navAction=jump&id=20108700
> 
> Season's End Belt~ Its backordered and I hope it goes though!
> http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro/catalog/productdetail.jsp?color=020&navAction=jump&id=19936624
> 
> Not too bad. I figure they were all good staple pieces if they work out.


----------



## klj

I had to return the pullover and the fly by night top...wasn't love on me.
I changed them out for this in the teal color~Swirlscape tank
http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...Id=CLOTHES-KNITSTEES&templateType=subCategory

And this sweatshirt which I've been eyeing and waiting for sale from lounge..I decided to not wait though.
http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...ES-LOUNGEWEAR-FRENCH&templateType=subCategory
Its kind of fun because its not a typical sweatshirt and I can do a few things with it.

*sneezz*..did you end up keeping all your stuff?


----------



## spylove22

cute sweatshirt!


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

Recently purchases these two tops:


----------



## sneezz

*Klj*, love that tank. I didn't get my stuff yet...should be here by tomorrow.  I had the lundin links sweater only wishlist and it's sold out online on my size so if I have to return anything from my order, I'm hoping to pick up the lundin links sweater up (that is if they still have it--tried it on and decided to wait for sale but what was I thinking!).

http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro/catalog/productdetail.jsp?id=19984772&navAction=jump&navCount=

*WhitleyGilbert*, love the roses in the rain top!


----------



## twiggers

Super cute tops Whitley!


----------



## klj

WhitleyGilbert said:


> Recently purchases these two tops:



Cute tops,*Whitley*!
I tried the striped one and have it on my wishlist..love the upper part of the shirt..and the green one is my fav.


----------



## Needanotherbag

My wishlist has grown so long I'm going to be broke before spring!  I'm loving so many of their casual pieces right now...

Going to stop by there next week and see what kind of damage I can do


----------



## katmb

Can't wait for summer--just got this top:






Beautiful quality silk--delicate and floaty. I usually avoid a lot of volume on top, but this fits close to the body due to the light weight of the fabric, so it works.

And this skirt:






Soft, soft cotton; really nice.


----------



## sneezz

^ I was just admiring that top last night online.  It is pretty!

I picked these up today:

http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro/catalog/productdetail.jsp?id=19984772&navAction=jump&navCount=

This in "orange" which is more of a red, I already own the "dark grey = brownish" one..love them!
http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro/catalog/productdetail.jsp?id=19023076&navAction=jump&navCount=

http://pinterest.com/pin/4286686/

Also picked up 2 of the reversible tanks in sapphire and turquoise. 
http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro/catalog/productdetail.jsp?id=853345&navAction=jump&navCount=


----------



## klj

sneezz said:


> ^ I was just admiring that top last night online.  It is pretty!
> 
> I picked these up today:
> 
> http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro/catalog/productdetail.jsp?id=19984772&navAction=jump&navCount=
> 
> This in "orange" which is more of a red, I already own the "dark grey = brownish" one..love them!
> http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro/catalog/productdetail.jsp?id=19023076&navAction=jump&navCount=
> 
> http://pinterest.com/pin/4286686/
> 
> Also picked up 2 of the reversible tanks in sapphire and turquoise.
> http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro/catalog/productdetail.jsp?id=853345&navAction=jump&navCount=



Lovethe green sweater!
I have the DD cardi in the grey shown...love it too
...and I love those tanks, they're the best..I only have black and eggplant..but really like the colors you picked!
Nice haul!


----------



## jillybean307

I just got my birthday coupon from Anthro today in the mail! It came in the cutest little pouch with stars on it!  I can't wait to go there this weekend & do a little post-birthday shopping.


----------



## klj

^ Fun fun! Have a great time


----------



## sneezz

klj said:


> Lovethe green sweater!
> I have the DD cardi in the grey shown...love it too
> ...and I love those tanks, they're the best..I only have black and eggplant..but really like the colors you picked!
> Nice haul!



Thanks!  I wonder if I should try to track down the DD cardigan in plum..3 too much?  Lol.

Just got the oleander cardigan, wish you were here cardigan, looping lanes belt in both shades of brown, and the Alena skirt in navy.  I love them all!

Happy bday Jillybean!


----------



## DaniLeigh

First row..first picture. 
http://www.sproutsresale.com/Womens.html
I think I almost fell over and died. It's with tags and I bought two just incase.


----------



## klj

sneezz said:


> Thanks!  I wonder if I should try to track down the DD cardigan in plum..3 too much?  Lol.
> 
> Just got the oleander cardigan, wish you were here cardigan, looping lanes belt in both shades of brown, and the Alena skirt in navy.  I love them all!
> 
> Happy bday Jillybean!



Okay..how did you get the looping lanes belts?
I have them on my wishlist FOREVER and never see it popback...lucky girl


----------



## sneezz

klj said:


> Okay..how did you get the looping lanes belts?
> I have them on my wishlist FOREVER and never see it popback...lucky girl





Picked up the Emerging leaves dress today FINALLY!


----------



## Swanky

Tried this on and it's GORGEOUS!!  The details on the v of the neck and down the arms. . . 
hopefully it goes on sale!
http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...ryId=CLOTHES-BLOUSES&templateType=subCategory


----------



## klj

^ Oh that's so pretty!


----------



## klj

DaniLeigh said:


> First row..first picture.
> http://www.sproutsresale.com/Womens.html
> I think I almost fell over and died. It's with tags and I bought two just incase.



Amazing price for sure!


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Tried this on and it's GORGEOUS!!  The details on the v of the neck and down the arms. . .
> hopefully it goes on sale!
> http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...ryId=CLOTHES-BLOUSES&templateType=subCategory




That's lovely!

Thanks for the compliments on the tops ladies!  

I just deleted the rest of my post after considering, that it was anthro related (thinking of purchasing some knobs for my dressers), but not clothing related.  Don't want to get in trouble with the mods.


----------



## Needanotherbag

Picked up a few spring tops today!

This looks so old lady online, but in person its absolutely gorgeous!  I never pay full price but had to have it now
http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...ES-KNITSTEES-PRINTED&templateType=subCategory

And this looks like nothing, but on its incredible flattering!
http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...uct=true&fromCategoryPage=true&templateType=E

Wanted some flare jeans but what they had in store were high rise and not flattering at all, anyone know of some cute, 8 inch rise flares?


----------



## jillybean307

WhitleyGilbert said:


> That's lovely!
> 
> Thanks for the compliments on the tops ladies!
> 
> I just deleted the rest of my post after considering, that it was anthro related (thinking of purchasing some knobs for my dressers), but not clothing related.  Don't want to get in trouble with the mods.




We need a decorating/houseware section especially for Anthropologie. I have so many quilts, duvets, aprons bowls, cups, etc. from there! I'm slowly but surely redoing my entire kitchen with Anthro stuff.  As much as I love & buy their clothing & accessories--I buy double the amount in the bedding & houseware section!


----------



## Swanky

we can talk about it here.  If we see a real need we can make a new thread.


----------



## klj

Cute stuff, *nab*!

I ended up buying the Woody Nymph dress..tried it on awhile back at full price but found my size at my store on sale. It's a great basic for summer.
http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro/catalog/productdetail.jsp?color=038&navAction=jump&id=20287355

I also got this top...WAAAAY cuter in person than the online pic. I got the grey one...it says brown motif but its much closer to grey.
http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...ES-KNITSTEES-PRINTED&templateType=subCategory


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

I'm thinking about purchasing these knobs to put on my dressers.  I'm redoing my bedroom and instead of getting new dressers, I'll just change the knobs, since I splurged on a new bed.  I think these knobs would give my all white dressers a different look. However, I'd need approximately 18 or so to do both dressers. Geesh!  That's what's holding me pack right now.

http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...tegory=true&subCategoryId=HOME-HARDWARE-KNOBS

I also considered these clear ones

And these are nice too.

http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...tegory=true&subCategoryId=HOME-HARDWARE-KNOBS


----------



## Swanky

Oooooooh! Those are beautiful!!


----------



## klj

I'm thinking of getting the Theodora jacket now that its on sale..I tried it on a long time ago and loved it. There are some that don't love the color but I really liked it on.
http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro/catalog/productdetail.jsp?color=024&navAction=jump&id=20252714

I'm also in love with this slip dress they just posted! I can't wait for warmer weather..
http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...THES-DRESSES-PRINTED&templateType=subCategory


----------



## sneezz

*Klj*, cute dress. I tried on that Billie shirt and it was huge on me.  Glad you like it.  That slip dress is adorable too.  There are so many cute dresses online right now.  Most of the ones I want are online exclusives!  ush:

*WhitleyGilbert*, those knobs will look fab on your dressers!


----------



## kookycookie

Cissus Button Up. Gingham top












Got to love Anthro names!


----------



## coffeebeene

http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...yId=CLOTHES-NEW-TOPS&templateType=subCategory

has anyone tried the "with a twist tank"? is it see-through/sheer or is there a lining?


----------



## natters

http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro/catalog/productdetail.jsp?id=20266540&catId=CLOTHES-BLOUSES&pushId=CLOTHES-BLOUSES&popId=CLOTHES&navAction=top&navCount=438&color=049&isProduct=true&fromCategoryPage=true&isSubcategory=true&subCategoryId=CLOTHES-BLOUSES&templateType=subCategory
generally, i would NEVER pay $118 for a top. but this top is so amazing in real life!! the way the shirt has been cut and billows...*starry-eyed

http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro/catalog/productdetail.jsp?id=20401832&catId=CLOTHES-COATS&pushId=CLOTHES-COATS&popId=CLOTHES&navAction=top&navCount=750&color=012&isProduct=true&fromCategoryPage=true&isSubcategory=true&subCategoryId=CLOTHES-JACKETS-OUTERVEST&templateType=subCategory
i also picked up this jacket today. i like it but i want to know what others think! i usually shop with a friend but today, i missioned it out alone. what do you all think of this purchase? please let me know!!


----------



## princessDD

coffeebeene said:


> http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...yId=CLOTHES-NEW-TOPS&templateType=subCategory
> 
> has anyone tried the "with a twist tank"? is it see-through/sheer or is there a lining?



I purchased this top this weekend. The front is semi-see through. You would need to wear a cami underneath. It's beautiful!


----------



## kat99

natters said:


> http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro/catalog/productdetail.jsp?id=20266540&catId=CLOTHES-BLOUSES&pushId=CLOTHES-BLOUSES&popId=CLOTHES&navAction=top&navCount=438&color=049&isProduct=true&fromCategoryPage=true&isSubcategory=true&subCategoryId=CLOTHES-BLOUSES&templateType=subCategory
> generally, i would NEVER pay $118 for a top. but this top is so amazing in real life!! the way the shirt has been cut and billows...*starry-eyed
> 
> http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro/catalog/productdetail.jsp?id=20401832&catId=CLOTHES-COATS&pushId=CLOTHES-COATS&popId=CLOTHES&navAction=top&navCount=750&color=012&isProduct=true&fromCategoryPage=true&isSubcategory=true&subCategoryId=CLOTHES-JACKETS-OUTERVEST&templateType=subCategory
> i also picked up this jacket today. i like it but i want to know what others think! i usually shop with a friend but today, i missioned it out alone. what do you all think of this purchase? please let me know!!




Because of this post I clicked over to that blouse and ordered it! It looks lovely. 

I like that jacket but it depends what your wardrobe consists of I think...I like it but wouldn't get it just because it wouldn't fit well with the rest of my clothing.


----------



## coffeebeene

princessDD said:


> I purchased this top this weekend. The front is semi-see through. You would need to wear a cami underneath. It's beautiful!


  thanks!

any notes on the fit? my local store didn't have it in yet


----------



## princessDD

coffeebeene said:


> thanks!
> 
> any notes on the fit? my local store didn't have it in yet



I usually wear a small so I got a size 2 because 4 was not available. Size 2 fits good but I would want to try a 4 jjust to see how it would fit.


----------



## kat99

from my blog, older Anthropologie dress style...I'm trying to figure out whether or not to hem it to show the pink lining underneath


----------



## Swanky

yes! Just the teensiest bit though IMO.


----------



## sneezz

Super cute Kat99!


----------



## kendal

Ordered a bunch of stuff online & found 3 keepers:

Gathering blossoms top:  (runs a little large, probably could go a size smaller)
http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro/catalog/productdetail.jsp?color=049&navAction=jump&id=20510368

Miffed & metered top (I was nervous about the sleeves, but they actually fall really nicely)
http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro/catalog/productdetail.jsp?color=049&navAction=jump&id=20240370

Skylark blouse (my favorite piece - it fits like a glove)
http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro/catalog/productdetail.jsp?color=049&navAction=jump&id=20401170

If anyone has styling/layering suggestions for these pieces I'm all ears!


----------



## Swanky

I have that Miffed and Metered top and LOVE it! Dh was like "what's up w/ those sleeves!?"
I said "it's a regular stripey tee w/ cool sleeves", he said "what's wrong w/ a stripey basic tee w/ BASIC sleeves?"
Guess he doesn't like Anthro's quirky spin on the basics? LOL! 

I got these today:
http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...=CLOTHES-DENIM-FLARE&templateType=subCategory 
in pure

and these in grey - which is actually not grey, it's a stone color:
http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...THES-SHORTS-BERMUDAS&templateType=subCategory
also, in the pics you can't see the little button detail on legs - perfect length.


----------



## kookycookie

Shoes from Anthro. Forgot the name but i looooove em


----------



## ashleyjena

I got my 15% Birthday coupon today, now I don't know what to buy!


----------



## sneezz

Cute stuff ladies!

*kookycookie*, are those the picture perfect clogs? Love that top too!

http://reviews.anthropologie.com/5310/18301481/reviews.htm?page=7&sort=helpfulness

*Ashleyjena*, I'd get this if I had a bday discount!

http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro/catalog/productdetail.jsp?id=20935003&catId=CLOTHES-DRESSES&pushId=CLOTHES-DRESSES&popId=CLOTHES&navAction=top&navCount=294&color=092&isProduct=true&fromCategoryPage=true&isSubcategory=true&subCategoryId=CLOTHES-DRESSES-PRINTED&templateType=subCategory

I came away with these today:

http://reviews.anthropologie.com/5310/18944694/reviews.htm

http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro/catalog/productdetail.jsp?color=041&navAction=jump&id=20702676

http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro/catalog/productdetail.jsp?color=030&navAction=jump&id=20502696

http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro/catalog/productdetail.jsp?color=049&navAction=jump&id=20731451


----------



## klj

kookycookie said:


> Shoes from Anthro. Forgot the name but i looooove em



LOVE those shoes! Still stalking them after all this time...


----------



## jillybean307

kendal said:


> Ordered a bunch of stuff online & found 3 keepers:
> 
> Gathering blossoms top:  (runs a little large, probably could go a size smaller)
> http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro/catalog/productdetail.jsp?color=049&navAction=jump&id=20510368
> 
> Miffed & metered top (I was nervous about the sleeves, but they actually fall really nicely)
> http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro/catalog/productdetail.jsp?color=049&navAction=jump&id=20240370
> 
> Skylark blouse (my favorite piece - it fits like a glove)
> http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro/catalog/productdetail.jsp?color=049&navAction=jump&id=20401170
> 
> If anyone has styling/layering suggestions for these pieces I'm all ears!



I just bought the Miffed & Metered top too! I was afraid of the sleeves too, but it looks so cute on!


----------



## kat99

sneezz said:


> Super cute Kat99!



Thank you! 

I just got some new stuff, my favorite by far is the Walled Garden top - will hopefully post photos soon, I love it.


----------



## ashleyjena

Is there any chance that something that is sold out online will be available in the store? I really like one of the dresses, but it's now saying it's unavailable.... But the store is a pretty long drive for me, so I'd like to know there's at least a chance!


----------



## Swanky

^yes, stock per store and online is independent.


----------



## sneezz

kat99 said:


> Thank you!
> 
> I just got some new stuff, my favorite by far is the Walled Garden top - will hopefully post photos soon, I love it.



Yes post pics! 



ashleyjena said:


> Is there any chance that something that is sold out online will be available in the store? I really like one of the dresses, but it's now saying it's unavailable.... But the store is a pretty long drive for me, so I'd like to know there's at least a chance!



Call up CS and have them run a stock check.  All you need is the item number.


----------



## jillybean307

ashleyjena said:


> Is there any chance that something that is sold out online will be available in the store? I really like one of the dresses, but it's now saying it's unavailable.... But the store is a pretty long drive for me, so I'd like to know there's at least a chance!



Give the store a call & ask! This way you don't have to make the drive for potentially no reason. The girls that work at the store near me are always so helpful when it comes to tracking something down.


----------



## ashleyjena

jillybean307 said:


> Give the store a call & ask! This way you don't have to make the drive for potentially no reason. The girls that work at the store near me are always so helpful when it comes to tracking something down.




Thanks so much I'm going to do that tomorrow, I called today but they said that their inventory computer systems are shut down on the 1st of the month to update inventory


----------



## kookycookie

sneezz said:


> Cute stuff ladies!
> 
> *kookycookie*, are those the picture perfect clogs? Love that top too!



ding ding! that's what they're called :urock:


----------



## sneezz

kookycookie said:


> ding ding! that's what they're called :urock:



((takes a bow)). I'm turning into a true Anthro addict!  those shoes are real cute!

Got these on popback last night. 

http://reviews.anthropologie.com/5310/18826172/reviews.htm


----------



## jillybean307

sneezz said:


> ((takes a bow)). I'm turning into a true Anthro addict!  those shoes are real cute!
> 
> Got these on popback last night.
> 
> http://reviews.anthropologie.com/5310/18826172/reviews.htm



OMG Those are amazing!!  I need a pair.


----------



## sneezz

jillybean307 said:


> OMG Those are amazing!!  I need a pair.



If you wear a 35, they may have 1 pr left but I read they fit 1/2-1 size small.  I am hoping they fit me.


----------



## klj

sneezz said:


> ((takes a bow)). I'm turning into a true Anthro addict!  those shoes are real cute!
> 
> Got these on popback last night.
> 
> http://reviews.anthropologie.com/5310/18826172/reviews.htm



Very nice, *sneezz*!!! I swear we have the same stuff in our wishlists...I've been patient waiting for 37's to pop back...I adore these boots


----------



## jillybean307

sneezz said:


> If you wear a 35, they may have 1 pr left but I read they fit 1/2-1 size small.  I am hoping they fit me.




Oh bummer! Unfortunately I'm a size 38. I'm just going to have to lust after pictures of them for now.


----------



## burb3rrylov3r

I totally missed out on two recent things from Anthro and wish I'd gotten them. I went to two local stores, is there anything else I can do? One is a reddish/pink strapless top that fit me like a glove but was $88 so I couldn't bear getting it and the other was a strapless silk dress that was probably in the $138-168 range and would only be suitable for days off. I'm pretty bummed out about this but I feel like I saw them a month ago and now they're gone!


----------



## Cloud5

^ You can try posting on Effortless Anthropologie weekend community post. Those ladies will let you know if they spot it in a local store.  You can also try customer service and see if they can locate it for you.  I just called today for something but they were updating the system. You can also ask the SAs in your local store to find it for you.  My girlfriend has done that quite often and so far they have been able to locate the item for her.  A month ago is not too long so I hope this helps and you find the top and dress.    Good luck!


----------



## KristyDarling

I have had the Anadyomene cardigan (in Ivory) in my shopping cart FOREVER but never pulled the trigger and of course, it's now backordered. So I finally ordered it -- should come in about 2 weeks hopefully. Anyone else have this piece? It looks so beautiful! All the reviews say it's short, but that's perfect for me because I'm 5'2" AND short-waisted! I plan to wear it over my '70s flares. 

http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...tion=jump&id=20512539&parentid=SEARCH_RESULTS


----------



## shopchicago33

KristyDarling said:


> I have had the Anadyomene cardigan (in Ivory) in my shopping cart FOREVER but never pulled the trigger and of course, it's now backordered. So I finally ordered it -- should come in about 2 weeks hopefully. Anyone else have this piece? It looks so beautiful! All the reviews say it's short, but that's perfect for me because I'm 5'2" AND short-waisted! I plan to wear it over my '70s flares.
> 
> http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...tion=jump&id=20512539&parentid=SEARCH_RESULTS


 
I tried it on the other day.  I'm short waisted and it's short, but I like it.  It'd be so cute over dresses and with skirts for spring and summer.  If you're chesty, I found it to run a bit small.  HTH!


----------



## shopchicago33

burb3rrylov3r said:


> I totally missed out on two recent things from Anthro and wish I'd gotten them. I went to two local stores, is there anything else I can do? One is a reddish/pink strapless top that fit me like a glove but was $88 so I couldn't bear getting it and the other was a strapless silk dress that was probably in the $138-168 range and would only be suitable for days off. I'm pretty bummed out about this but I feel like I saw them a month ago and now they're gone!


 
yes!  call the customer service # and give them the item #'s.  They can give you a list of stores all over the US that has your size and you can then call and order over the phone


----------



## KristyDarling

shopchicago33 said:


> I tried it on the other day.  I'm short waisted and it's short, but I like it.  It'd be so cute over dresses and with skirts for spring and summer.  If you're chesty, I found it to run a bit small.  HTH!



Thanks ShopChgo! Sadly, I am not chesty. I'm just worried the bottom of the cardie will ride up, as many tops do on my short-waisted self.   But if I wear it with a dress like you said, that might not be as much of an issue!


----------



## burb3rrylov3r

thanks for the replies, I don't even know what the two things were called. It's a total shot in the dark. I used to work for BR and they had binders of past floorsets that were used to set things up. Anthropologie is just way too confusing for me.  is it bad that a shopping in that store scares me LOL


----------



## burb3rrylov3r

ok so after I posted, I got it together and did some searches. I found my top! I am going to go into my local Anthro tom and see if we can find my Cherry Blossom Corset!


----------



## klj

I scored another Neo Refinement pullover this morning on sale in the Brown color that came out when Moss did way back when..from a NY store. I have the wine and neutral too...love this sweater..esp. handy where I live.
Anyone else eyeing anything from the sale?
There wasn't anything else on my wish list that went on sale so I'm pretty safe at this point!


----------



## shopchicago33

^ I have been eyeing the Dots After Six Skirt but it's not in stores   Of course now that the sale is on, free shipping is over 
Has anyone tried this skirt?


----------



## klj

^ Adorable skirt!(I haven't tried it though) 
I know..I hate it when they do that with the shipping/sales. I think CS is closed today or they were for awhile due to weather..that kind of stinks for hunting things down.


----------



## shopchicago33

yeah, CS is closed due to weather 

I went to the Michigan Ave store over lunch and they just happened to have a return of the skirt. I didn't like it enough in person.  Super cheap feeling and thin.  Pass.


----------



## sneezz

Thank goodness there was nothing for me today.  I wanted to try on the neo refinement pullover myself but there were no XS in stock.  Oh well.  I am proud to have walked out empty handed lol.


----------



## sammieee

I bought 2 Neo-Refinement Pullovers last weekend, does anyone know if I'd be able to get a price adjustment if I brought the receipt back this weekend?  $48/each kind of makes it worth it to try, I guess?

Has anyone tried on the Alstroemeria Tee?  All the fashion bloggers are saying it's this year's Drenched Helenium Tee, but when I tried it on it seemed so much shorter than the pics bloggers have posted on their blogs.


----------



## sneezz

^ yes you will be able to get a PA.


----------



## Swanky

can you post a link/pic of tee? I don't have the names memorized. :shame:


----------



## sammieee

Here's a link to the tee on Anthro's website: http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...ES-KNITSTEES-PRINTED&templateType=subCategory

And I'm not sure if I'm allowed to post links to fashion bloggers, so I'll just say that 2 of the more popular Anthro fashion bloggers have posted modeling pics of the shirt, and it looks like it hits right at their hip.  When I compare a picture I took of myself trying the shirt on, it looks way shorter.  And I am a good 3-4" shorter than both of the people I saw who took pics trying the shirt on.  I'm going to go back and try on 2 shirts in the same size again just to see if there is a difference in length.


----------



## klj

sammieee said:


> I bought 2 Neo-Refinement Pullovers last weekend, does anyone know if I'd be able to get a price adjustment if I brought the receipt back this weekend? $48/each kind of makes it worth it to try, I guess?
> 
> Has anyone tried on the Alstroemeria Tee? All the fashion bloggers are saying it's this year's Drenched Helenium Tee, but when I tried it on it seemed so much shorter than the pics bloggers have posted on their blogs.


 
I tried it yesterday...I know alot of people seem to love it...its pretty, but I don't always love asymetrical tops. Just me..


----------



## shopchicago33

sneezz said:


> Thank goodness there was nothing for me today. I wanted to try on the neo refinement pullover myself but there were no XS in stock. Oh well. I am proud to have walked out empty handed lol.


 
the neo refinement doesn't come in xs.  small is the smallest size it's made in, and I'm typically an xs and it fit me fine.  I hope that helps!


----------



## shopchicago33

sammieee said:


> Here's a link to the tee on Anthro's website: http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...ES-KNITSTEES-PRINTED&templateType=subCategory
> 
> And I'm not sure if I'm allowed to post links to fashion bloggers, so I'll just say that 2 of the more popular Anthro fashion bloggers have posted modeling pics of the shirt, and it looks like it hits right at their hip. When I compare a picture I took of myself trying the shirt on, it looks way shorter. And I am a good 3-4" shorter than both of the people I saw who took pics trying the shirt on. I'm going to go back and try on 2 shirts in the same size again just to see if there is a difference in length.


 

I think maybe i'm one of the bloggers you're referring to regarding the tee?   If so, it hit me right at the hip.  I have a short torso, so maybe that's why it's longer on me?  Do you have a long torso, or maybe you got a weird size run ?  I bought it yesterday - I love it so much!


----------



## klj

I'm OTT on the Neo refinement pullovers I think..oh well..I don't care~I love them! Multi season wear here in Portland for me..

I have been trying to hunt down the Moss green in a S..and I swear I have literally covered most of the US! I think I'm going to have to just let it go..sad to say. Every time there is a lead.._I'm this close.._


----------



## princessDD

^what colors did the Neo Refinement pullover come in? Gosh, I've been eyeing it and didn't even notice it went on sale. 

I think I like the mustard yellow color.


----------



## klj

I have the neutral and wine color..there was a darker brown..a moss green and a black/grey...and the gold. I think that there are quite a few golds out there from what I've read


----------



## ashleyjena

sammieee said:


> Here's a link to the tee on Anthro's website: http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...ES-KNITSTEES-PRINTED&templateType=subCategory
> 
> And I'm not sure if I'm allowed to post links to fashion bloggers, so I'll just say that 2 of the more popular Anthro fashion bloggers have posted modeling pics of the shirt, and it looks like it hits right at their hip.  When I compare a picture I took of myself trying the shirt on, it looks way shorter.  And I am a good 3-4" shorter than both of the people I saw who took pics trying the shirt on.  I'm going to go back and try on 2 shirts in the same size again just to see if there is a difference in length.




I bought this last week!! It hit me right at my hip, just like the other blogger said. I am VERY particular about not buying tops too short, and I have a fairly long torso... I'm 5'5" and wear petite pants, short legs haha.


----------



## sammieee

shopchicago33 said:


> I think maybe i'm one of the bloggers you're referring to regarding the tee?   If so, it hit me right at the hip.  I have a short torso, so maybe that's why it's longer on me?  Do you have a long torso, or maybe you got a weird size run ?  I bought it yesterday - I love it so much!



Haha, yes I was!    I always thought I had a short torso for my height (5'4"), but maybe not after seeing this tee on myself.

I have a 15% off code to use online for my birthday, so I think I'm going to order it tomorrow.


----------



## shopchicago33

sammieee said:


> Haha, yes I was!  I always thought I had a short torso for my height (5'4"), but maybe not after seeing this tee on myself.
> 
> I have a 15% off code to use online for my birthday, so I think I'm going to order it tomorrow.


 
 Maybe you just got a weird size run.  I hope the one you order works out better for you - it really is a gorgeous tee!


----------



## shopchicago33

klj said:


> I'm OTT on the Neo refinement pullovers I think..oh well..I don't care~I love them! Multi season wear here in Portland for me..
> 
> I have been trying to hunt down the Moss green in a S..and I swear I have literally covered most of the US! I think I'm going to have to just let it go..sad to say. Every time there is a lead.._I'm this close.._


 
Try the Chicago Ave store in Chicago - they had tons of smalls on Tuesday afternoon.  Their # is 312.255.1848.  Good luck!


----------



## kat99

From my blog today - this is my new favorite purchase from Anthro, the Walled City blouse:


----------



## klj

shopchicago33 said:


> Try the Chicago Ave store in Chicago - they had tons of smalls on Tuesday afternoon.  Their # is 312.255.1848.  Good luck!



Thanks!

 I think I tried this one?? I know I called a Chicago store on Tuesday..and they were so great and nice..didn't have that color but gave me the numbers of stores with 1 showing. (I think you may have posted this on EA)
I've given up I think...lol...its hard to find the one sweater in a haystack! I gave it a really good effort though
I have a brown one coming I think...(gosh which store did I order it from??..must check)..so maybe 3 is enough. LOVE that green though


----------



## klj

kat99 said:


> From my blog today - this is my new favorite purchase from Anthro, the Walled City blouse:


Love this!


----------



## kat99

klj said:


> Love this!



Thank you! I highly recommend this top


----------



## ashleyjena

kat99 said:


> From my blog today - this is my new favorite purchase from Anthro, the Walled City blouse:



I love this!! When I saw it on the rack I worried that it might look shapeless, but it looks gorgeous. I'll have to go try it on


----------



## thegirlys

Any free shipping codes??   I hate paying for shipping!  TIA!


----------



## klj

^ No..not right now.


----------



## sneezz

shopchicago33 said:


> the neo refinement doesn't come in xs.  small is the smallest size it's made in, and I'm typically an xs and it fit me fine.  I hope that helps!



Thanks!  I'm on the hunt for a S then. 

*kat99*, you look gorgeous in that top.  I think I might need to try that on.


----------



## klj

^ I'm interested in how you like it..
I read the reviews and while most love it..I'm afraid of what it would look like if you had a bit of a chest..if it makes it stick out in the front maternity~like..that's always my fear..lol


----------



## sneezz

klj said:


> ^ I'm interested in how you like it..
> I read the reviews and while most love it..I'm afraid of what it would look like if you had a bit of a chest..if it makes it stick out in the front maternity~like..that's always my fear..lol



Well none in stock for me to try.  The Anthro I went to today had sold out 2 weeks ago.  I'll try my other Anthro.  I picked up the gold neo refinement pullover though!


----------



## klj

sneezz said:


> Well none in stock for me to try.  The Anthro I went to today had sold out 2 weeks ago.  I'll try my other Anthro.  I picked up the *gold neo refinement pullover* though!



Great color for you with your dark hair


----------



## princessDD

I just called the 800 number to place an order on the neo refinement pullover in size small in both the red and yellow color. can't decide which color so I got both


----------



## dorcast

I got the Charcoal Terrace dress today and love it!
There is a slight greenish tint, which doesn't appear in the photos.

http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...TED&templateType=subCategory&tabStyle=Reviews


----------



## klj

I think its pretty!^..how does the top fit..good coverage or ?


----------



## dorcast

^ Not too skimpy. It needs a strapless bra, which I"m not a huge fan of. 

Someone very small, could probably get away without a bra, the top might fit snug enough


----------



## sneezz

klj said:


> Great color for you with your dark hair


 
Yes, I am loving how comfy it is!  I would've bought the wine had I not already had the brass top pullover from the previous sale.  I also tried the dark grey on and it was meh..I'd love to get my hands on the neutral one.


----------



## klj

sneezz said:


> Yes, I am loving how comfy it is!  I would've bought the wine had I not already had the brass top pullover from the previous sale.  I also tried the dark grey on and it was meh..I'd love to get my hands on the neutral one.



Yay..glad you love it....I felt that way about the grey too..and opted for the wine, and neutral...and the brown on the way..
I think its a great piece that will get tons of wear...might as well have a few at that price, right?  Oh I'm eyeing a cardi that's online and wasn't in the store yet..but I need to refrain...:shame:
http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...&fromCategoryPage=true&templateType=templateC

There's also a really cool top that was in the store..not online yet..made by Bordeaux...I think you might like it..its a bit flowy/slouchy but not overwhelming at all and it comes in a bunch of colors..I think it was 48. or 58....but it has a built in tank that you can't see inside..I'm going to get another color..I got the  grey(I guess they are calling it blue).


----------



## sneezz

klj said:


> Yay..glad you love it....I felt that way about the grey too..and opted for the wine, and neutral...and the brown on the way..
> I think its a great piece that will get tons of wear...might as well have a few at that price, right?  Oh I'm eyeing a cardi that's online and wasn't in the store yet..but I need to refrain...:shame:
> http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...&fromCategoryPage=true&templateType=templateC
> 
> There's also a really cool top that was in the store..not online yet..made by Bordeaux...I think you might like it..its a bit flowy/slouchy but not overwhelming at all and it comes in a bunch of colors..I think it was 48. or 58....but it has a built in tank that you can't see inside..I'm going to get another color..I got the  grey(I guess they are calling it blue).



Take a pic of the top for me. 

I like that cardigan too!


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

kat99 said:


> From my blog today - this is my new favorite purchase from Anthro, the Walled City blouse:



Lovely!


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

Does any own this necklace (or tired it on or seen in person)?





http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...uct=true&fromCategoryPage=true&templateType=E

I'm thinking about purchasing it and this ring too.:  





http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...uct=true&fromCategoryPage=true&templateType=E


----------



## dessertpouch

I searched as thoroughly as I know how (mildly tech challenged), but I couldn't find the name for this silk Odille top:





Can anyone point me in the right direction? 
The print looks like feathers to me, but I may be wrong.


----------



## kelbell35

^It is the Marching Annuals Blouse.

Has anyone tried on or seen the Cobbled Lanes Blazer in real life?  I haven't been able to get to a store and would like to know people's opinions on it.


----------



## kat99

This is the Ivory Tower tunic, layered with a slip:


----------



## sneezz

^ love it on you! I love how you styled it.


----------



## cheburashka

At last maxie ford shorts are mine !


----------



## kat99

kelbell35 said:


> ^It is the Marching Annuals Blouse.
> 
> Has anyone tried on or seen the Cobbled Lanes Blazer in real life?  I haven't been able to get to a store and would like to know people's opinions on it.



I just tried this on...it was super cute but I didn't leave with it...just fit me a little "off"...ran TTS though and the price is great for Anthro!


----------



## pghandbag

I love that layered look, kat99! I already said as much on your blog, though.  

So much new sale stuff! I have my bday coupon so I might try to go this week but I need to debate whether I should use the coupon at the the nearer anthro or the suburban one. Would it be too nerdy to scope which one has better stuff first, before I do my damage? 

Here is an anthro-centric outfit I wore this week (the dress was a bday gift from my husband).




anthro dress and sweater, gucci wedges


----------



## klj

Love everyone's looks/styling!
I haven't pulled the trigger on anything from today's sale yet...
I'm eyeing a pr. of heels(Crowd favorite slingbacks in the papaya color) that have been on my wish list forever but haven't gone for it yet.
I bought a really cool shirt today in my store..not online yet..and I love it!


----------



## kat99

pghandbag said:


> I love that layered look, kat99! I already said as much on your blog, though.
> 
> So much new sale stuff! I have my bday coupon so I might try to go this week but I need to debate whether I should use the coupon at the the nearer anthro or the suburban one. Would it be too nerdy to scope which one has better stuff first, before I do my damage?
> 
> Here is an anthro-centric outfit I wore this week (the dress was a bday gift from my husband).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anthro dress and sweater, gucci wedges



Thank you! I love that cardigan...I went to the store today, tons of great sale stuff


----------



## Swanky

I need shorts SO bad! I picked up these today:
Going Places Shorts
http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...oryId=CLOTHES-SHORTS&templateType=subCategory

and a pretty pair of grey shorts that have silver threading in them - cute w/ a blouse and some wedges.

I also got a cool top that is tee material but double layered/tank attached and it sort of drapes/swirls around you.  Cuter update on a casual tee.


I've tried this on in both colors twice this week, LOL! Can't decide if I like it or not.
http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...THES-BLOUSES-PEASANT&templateType=subCategory


----------



## sneezz

I am so happy that I got a $90+ price adjustment on the martingale boots! 

I went to Anthro today and tried on the exact top klj and Swanky are talking about. I have decided to be good and wait for a sale. 






Swanky, I like the purple version of that top you linked. The other one looks weird to me with the mixing patterns. 

Cute outfit pghandbag!


----------



## kat99

sneezz said:


> I am so happy that I got a $90+ price adjustment on the martingale boots!
> 
> I went to Anthro today and tried on the exact top klj and Swanky are talking about. I have decided to be good and wait for a sale.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Swanky, I like the purple version of that top you linked. The other one looks weird to me with the mixing patterns.
> 
> Cute outfit pghandbag!



Gorgeous top on you and yay for the price adjustment!


----------



## sneezz

kat99 said:


> Gorgeous top on you and yay for the price adjustment!



Thanks! I hope it makes it to sale.


----------



## Swanky

Yes! Got that top today!


----------



## kelbell35

kat99 said:


> I just tried this on...it was super cute but I didn't leave with it...just fit me a little "off"...ran TTS though and the price is great for Anthro!



Thanks for letting me know about the blazer.   I'm definitely tempted to get it, because it looks really nice.  Plus, the price makes it even more tempting... But I think I'm going to try to hold off on getting it until I can make it to a store to try it on.

P.S. Your outfit with the Ivory Tower tunic is gorgeous!


----------



## kelbell35

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I've tried this on in both colors twice this week, LOL! Can't decide if I like it or not.
> http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...THES-BLOUSES-PEASANT&templateType=subCategory



Love it in the "Red Motif" - which looks like it has no red in it...

Did you end up getting that one??


----------



## Swanky

I'll keep trying it on until I buy it&#8230; there'd always one thing in there I do this with! Lol
It fits us girls that are busty, that's really hard to find and I think thats why I keep going back. 
I'm short so even the small is long on me - covers my bottom.


----------



## klj

sneezz said:


> I am so happy that I got a $90+ price adjustment on the martingale boots!
> 
> I went to Anthro today and tried on the exact top klj and Swanky are talking about. I have decided to be good and wait for a sale.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Swanky, I like the purple version of that top you linked. The other one looks weird to me with the mixing patterns.
> 
> Cute outfit pghandbag!



That's great you got a PA on those boots!
Congrats on finding them too~
I'm still on the hunt!


----------



## pghandbag

sneezz, I love that top on you! The color and shape are super cute.


----------



## KristyDarling

Sneezz and pghandbag -- you both look beautiful! 

I just ordered the Draped Surplus Jacket (http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...goryId=CLOTHES-COATS&templateType=subCategory). At this price ($78) how could I NOT get it? I love all things gray, draped, and military chic! 

I also ordered the Pesisir Top (http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...tion=jump&id=20660932&parentid=SEARCH_RESULTS). I hope it fits!! I don't wear many strapless things cuz I hate my arms, but I have a chiffon shrug that would be so pretty with this!


----------



## sneezz

kat99 said:


> Gorgeous top on you and yay for the price adjustment!



Thanks! Since I got the price adjustment I may justify getting the top full price.  Hmmm.. 



Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Yes! Got that top today!



I think I need to go back and get it. 



klj said:


> That's great you got a PA on those boots!
> Congrats on finding them too~
> I'm still on the hunt!



Thanks, an online buddy informed me of them last week being marked down to $119.95 then this week to $29.95.  I normally wouldn't even have considered this style of boot but I'm glad I did. 



pghandbag said:


> sneezz, I love that top on you! The color and shape are super cute.



Thanks!



KristyDarling said:


> Sneezz and pghandbag -- you both look beautiful!
> I just ordered the Draped Surplus Jacket
> (http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...ryId=CLOTHES-
> COATS&templateType=subCategory).
> 
> At this price ($78) how could I NOT get it? I love all things gray, draped, and military chic!
> 
> I also ordered the Pesisir Top (http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...tion=jump&id=20660932&parentid=SEARCH_RESULTS). I hope it fits!! I don't wear many strapless things cuz I hate my arms, but I have a chiffon shrug that would be so pretty with this!



Thanks, you're all making me want to go back and get the top now lol.  But I'm trying so hard to be good...

I tried on the pesisir top and loved it!  It is very short and while I normally wouldn't wear anything strapless, I think I can make an exeption for this one cuz the print is gorgeous and it has pockets!!!  It's wishlisted for now.


----------



## dessertpouch

sneezz said:


> I am so happy that I got a $90+ price adjustment on the martingale boots!
> 
> I went to Anthro today and tried on the exact top klj and Swanky are talking about. I have decided to be good and wait for a sale.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Swanky, I like the purple version of that top you linked. The other one looks weird to me with the mixing patterns.
> 
> Cute outfit pghandbag!


 
*sneezz*: You look great! 

Which top is this and what does the left arm hole look like?

Also, has anyone tried on the tumbling swathes top or the pompom stamped top?


----------



## Swanky

when your arms are down it looks pretty symmetrical.  Only when you lift one, like her pic, do you notice it's asymmetry.  It's really cute, just a quirky twist on a tee.  Literally, LOL!


----------



## klj

*Picture perfect clogs~*
I was wondering if anyone owns these shoes..or tried them on...they've been on my wishlist forever  and I have the opportunity to buy them..they are rare now.
I think they are so cute..but wondering how the heel works out for different outfits,etc..and if you really need to size down by 1/2 like all the reviews seem to say.
Thanks!!!


----------



## Z&J

Klj, I actually have these. I'm normally an 8 or 8.5 in most shoes. Ordered the 8 and they were huge. The reviews are correct. The 7.5 was perfect for me. Size down 1/2. Not the most comfortable shoes but they are super cute and totally worth it.  I've always worn them with jeans. 





klj said:


> *Picture perfect clogs~*
> I was wondering if anyone owns these shoes..or tried them on...they've been on my wishlist forever and I have the opportunity to buy them..they are rare now.
> I think they are so cute..but wondering how the heel works out for different outfits,etc..and if you really need to size down by 1/2 like all the reviews seem to say.
> Thanks!!!


----------



## klj

Thanks so much for the info!
I think visually I love them to death..just want to make sure I can wear them with different things. Jeans are the most I have in my wardrobe but wondering about the versatility



Z&J said:


> Klj, I actually have these. I'm normally an 8 or 8.5 in most shoes. Ordered the 8 and they were huge. The reviews are correct. The 7.5 was perfect for me. Size down 1/2. Not the most comfortable shoes but they are super cute and totally worth it.  I've always worn them with jeans.


----------



## klj

I'm planning my bday haul in the next couple of weeks..I've tried on and think I have it narrowed down~
The Chartreuse shoots dress~
http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro/catalog/productdetail.jsp?color=038&navAction=jump&id=20750642
I don't own anything in this color but in person it works...I love everything about the style of this dress..and I tie the bow in the front! I'm between sizes but will go with the 4 and maybe alter it a tiny bit..the 2 fit everywhere but was a tiny bit tight in the ribcage. I think I can 3 season this dress..
Love this jacket~
http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro/catalog/productdetail.jsp?color=031&navAction=jump&id=20253233
Getting this as a bathing suit coverup..really cute on~
http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro/catalog/productdetail.jsp?color=065&navAction=jump&id=20410411
Both of these shorts~
http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro/catalog/productdetail.jsp?color=004&navAction=jump&id=20229910
http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro/catalog/productdetail.jsp?color=014&navAction=jump&id=20429288

..I love both of these sandals/shoes for different reasons..but might go for the flats first..due to the price of the others~
Leather Begonia sandals
http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro/catalog/productdetail.jsp?color=020&navAction=jump&id=20290151

Love these!..I've seen them styled in a couple of blogs and they look amazing.
http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...uct=true&fromCategoryPage=true&templateType=D


----------



## sneezz

^ I love them all!  The grey shorts are pretty.  I can see myself wearing those and the begonia sandals.


----------



## klj

^ Awww..*sneezz*...your kids look so cute and sweet!


----------



## sneezz

klj said:


> ^ Awww..*sneezz*...your kids look so cute and sweet!



Errrm that debatable. 

My newest purchases:

Dipped hem mini in black. Sorry, couldn't find a pic.

*Verdant slip dress*





*Drapey Bubble tee*. It finally has a name!





*Pulling it together cardigan*


----------



## airborne

i love this!


WhitleyGilbert said:


> I got this sweater skirt with my birthday discount, along with two Deletta tops on clearance.
> 
> Not the best pic. I took it with my blackberry. It's so much prettier in person.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...uct=true&isBigImage=&templateType=subCategory


----------



## sneezz

dessertpouch said:


> *sneezz*: You look great!
> 
> Which top is this and what does the left arm hole look like?
> 
> Also, has anyone tried on the tumbling swathes top or the pompom stamped top?



Here it is, just popped up online.

http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro/catalog/productdetail.jsp?id=20834834&catId=CLOTHES-NEW&pushId=CLOTHES-NEW&popId=CLOTHES&navAction=top&navCount=42&color=046&isProduct=true&fromCategoryPage=true&templateType=templateC


----------



## Needanotherbag

sneezz said:


> Here it is, just popped up online.
> 
> http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...&fromCategoryPage=true&templateType=templateC




oooh I love it in white with the white tank under it...I'm into whites this season...I know, still boring but at least its not grey or black LOL


----------



## klj

Wooohooo!
My Picture perfect clogs are on their way to me!!!!!!!!
I can't believe how long I've stalked them and then..there they are(on EA)
I went to my local store today and one of the SA's had them on..I've never seen them IRL..and they are sooo cute.

_While I was there_..I picked up this~
http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...goryId=CLOTHES-COATS&templateType=subCategory

Its so cute..and fitted.

I also got a great top by We Love Vera..I don't see it online(the store said they just got it in) but its got pale yellow..pale grey and cream in it..buttons on the shoulders..runs a little big. I went with the 0.
Really cute!


----------



## sneezz

klj said:


> Wooohooo!
> My Picture perfect clogs are on their way to me!!!!!!!!
> I can't believe how long I've stalked them and then..there they are(on EA)
> I went to my local store today and one of the SA's had them on..I've never seen them IRL..and they are sooo cute.
> 
> _While I was there_..I picked up this~
> http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...goryId=CLOTHES-COATS&templateType=subCategory
> 
> Its so cute..and fitted.
> 
> I also got a great top by We Love Vera..I don't see it online(the store said they just got it in) but its got pale yellow..pale grey and cream in it..buttons on the shoulders..runs a little big. I went with the 0.
> 
> Really cute!



Ooh post a pic of the top. I am sized out then. Boo!

So you got both the shoes and the jacket!   Stop buying so much, what are you going to buy with your birthday discount then lol?!


----------



## klj

sneezz said:


> Ooh post a pic of the top. I am sized out then. Boo!
> 
> So you got both the shoes and the jacket!   Stop buying so much, what are you going to buy with your birthday discount then lol?!



Haha..I love your honesty Your completely right! I need to wait on the rest...
_BUT._..the shoes were a fluke..they don't count
You might try the 0 anyway if you see it and like it..I have small shoulders so I sometimes have to go down because of that. That's why I didn't take the 2.


----------



## sneezz

klj said:


> Haha..I love your honesty Your completely right! I need to wait on the rest...
> _BUT._..the shoes were a fluke..they don't count
> You might try the 0 anyway if you see it and like it..I have small shoulders so I sometimes have to go down because of that. That's why I didn't take the 2.



No you HAD to get those cute clogs so yes they don't count! 

I'm curious as to what the top looks like.?  Sounds pretty. 

Maybe get those 2 pairs of shoes you posted with your bday discount!


----------



## klj

sneezz said:


> No you HAD to get those cute clogs so yes they don't count!
> 
> I'm curious as to what the top looks like.?  Sounds pretty.
> 
> Maybe get those 2 pairs of shoes you posted with your bday discount!



It's hard to decide!!... but...I'm getting the Chartreuse dress for sure...another pr of shorts..those Begonia sandals..and maybe another top like the one we both just got..but I'm thinking of getting the teal you have. That top will go through lots of seasons and never go out of style for awhile. Its kind of like the neo refinement pullover..you can't have too many
If the top I got today doesn't come online soon, I'll take a pic.
I'm not sure I would have picked it out from an online picture, but in person..I navigated right over to it on the table...I personally can use it different ways and I don't buy patterns very often but really liked it. Price was a little bit higher than I wanted to spend:shame:


----------



## sneezz

klj said:


> It's hard to decide!!... but...I'm getting the Chartreuse dress for sure...another pr of shorts..those Begonia sandals..and maybe another top like the one we both just got..but I'm thinking of getting the teal you have. That top will go through lots of seasons and never go out of style for awhile. Its kind of like the neo refinement pullover..you can't have too many
> If the top I got today doesn't come online soon, I'll take a pic.
> I'm not sure I would have picked it out from an online picture, but in person..I navigated right over to it on the table...I personally can use it different ways and I don't buy patterns very often but really liked it. Price was a little bit higher than I wanted to spend:shame:



So the discount is off one item only?  That sucks.  Then I'd choose the more expensive item.  Use it on the dress!  Those shorts are real cute.  I want a pair too (grey blue ones).  I do love the Drapey bubblef tee too.  I will probably pick up the dark grey (navy) when it goes on sale.  

As for the begonia sandals, I want those too but the reviews say they need a break in period which is a deal breaker for me.  They also don't look like they have much support and are wide in the back.  

Yes, LMK if you see the top you bought pop up online...I'm interested to see it especially since we have similar tastes!


----------



## klj

sneezz said:


> So the discount is off one item only?  That sucks.  Then I'd choose the more expensive item.  Use it on the dress!  Those shorts are real cute.  I want a pair too (grey blue ones).  I do love the Drapey bubblef tee too.  I will probably pick up the dark grey (navy) when it goes on sale.
> 
> As for the begonia sandals, I want those too but the reviews say they need a break in period which is a deal breaker for me.  They also don't look like they have much support and are wide in the back.
> 
> Yes, LMK if you see the top you bought pop up online...I'm interested to see it especially since we have similar tastes!



No..its your entire purchase...at least that's how it went last year.
It better still be that way!


----------



## sneezz

klj said:


> No..its your entire purchase...at least that's how it went last year.
> It better still be that way!



That is more like it!


----------



## dorcast

klj said:


> It's hard to decide!!... but...I'm getting the Chartreuse dress for sure..:



I just saw that dress in the store. It is beautiful! I don't think I can pull off the color.


----------



## Swanky

Just got the Going Places Shorts - super cute on! I chose the army green color, but the bluish lavendar color will be mine! That color is VERY neutral IRL, would go w/ everything.
http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...id=19840800&parentid=SEARCH_RESULTS&color=055

Also got this Ruched Hourglass Top in red, it comes in a dark royal blue as well in store - but I'm taking it back . . . it's so not me ush:
http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...&fromCategoryPage=true&templateType=templateC


I keep trying on this Printed Boy tee, it's so cute IRL but reminds me of a baby's onesie 
http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...Id=CLOTHES-KNITSTEES&templateType=subCategory
LOVE the stripes as well . . .  I'll end up w/ one or more of these I predict 
http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...HES-KNITSTEES-STRIPE&templateType=subCategory

This Wandering Wake Tank is SO pretty! But not super flattering for us busty chiquitas 
http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...HES-KNITSTEES-PLEATS&templateType=subCategory

I may end up w/ it anyhow, from the front it looks great, from the side it looks a little. . .  bulky{?} because the tatas pull it away from the body.


----------



## klj

^ Great stuff, *Swanky*! I think they came out with some great shorts this year.
Haha...baby onesie...I saw an SA wearing it with a skirt..it was pretty cute! Striped one is pretty cute as well.
I saw the Wandering wake tank yesterday..it looks like it comes in white too..I picked it up but didn't try it on...bummer about the side view..I was actually wanting to try it next time.


----------



## ashleyjena

> Also got this Ruched Hourglass Top in red, it comes in a dark royal blue as well in store - but I'm taking it back . . . it's so not me
> http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro/...Type=templateC



Would you be able to take a picture of this on before you return it? I imagine this being SO flattering on me, and I'd like to see the length and stuff on someone....


----------



## ashleyjena

Purchased the Dolan Ascend Dress from ebay, so excited to get it!!


----------



## klj

^ Pretty!


----------



## klj

dorcast said:


> I just saw that dress in the store. It is beautiful! I don't think I can pull off the color.



The color of the dress is one of those that I see on others and they pull it off great. I pick it up..try it on.. in different forms/shades of it..but never walk out with it for some reason. I don't know what it is about this shade of chartreuse that makes me think I can wear it, but it does..kind of weird. Maybe its not as bright as other shades I've seen.


----------



## darkchildlove

does anyone know the style name of this Ric Rac dress? it was from '08. thanks!


----------



## Swanky

Dang . . . just got the Drapey Bubbled tee in another color, LOL!
Dh went in w/ me and liked the pale grey/whiteish color a lot.


----------



## sneezz

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Dang . . . just got the Drapey Bubbled tee in another color, LOL!
> Dh went in w/ me and liked the pale grey/whiteish color a lot.



I really love that top.  I can see myself getting the darker grey color too but I think I should be good and wait till sale time for that.  I didn't think much of the whitish colored one but maybe it's one of those colors that looks better on?


----------



## Swanky

I have the dark grey color and now the light one, I liked the color on.  I like that you can see the tank underneath.  It's a nice color against sun kissed skin too.


----------



## darkchildlove

thanks!


----------



## klj

Nothing in the sale for me today..my wallet is safe!


----------



## sneezz

klj said:


> Nothing in the sale for me today..my wallet is safe!



Yes me too!


----------



## klj

Does anyone have a guess as to what brand these Anthro shoes are..usually you can see the inside of the shoes in some of the pics but this one is only partial.
http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro/catalog/productdetail.jsp?color=020&navAction=jump&id=19874262

Thanks!


----------



## Needanotherbag

klj said:


> Does anyone have a guess as to what brand these Anthro shoes are..usually you can see the inside of the shoes in some of the pics but this one is only partial.
> http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro/catalog/productdetail.jsp?color=020&navAction=jump&id=19874262
> 
> Thanks!



Maybe D'Orsay?


----------



## klj

Needanotherbag said:


> Maybe D'Orsay?



Thanks, *nab*!..(and where the heck have you been??!)


----------



## Needanotherbag

klj said:


> Thanks, *nab*!..(and where the heck have you been??!)



Been trying to stay out of Anthro!  It hasnt been working all that well though, i have some new spring tops id love to wear if only the sun would come out!


----------



## cecicat

klj said:


> Does anyone have a guess as to what brand these Anthro shoes are..usually you can see the inside of the shoes in some of the pics but this one is only partial.
> http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro/catalog/productdetail.jsp?color=020&navAction=jump&id=19874262
> 
> Thanks!


 
I've been wondering this too, and searching through the other pictures of shoes to see if I can match fonts.


----------



## klj

cecicat said:


> I've been wondering this too, and searching through the other pictures of shoes to see if I can match fonts.



I want them badly..but you never know when you can find them somewhere else cheaper if they are a common brand/sold somewhere else online


----------



## cecicat

klj said:


> I want them badly..but you never know when you can find them somewhere else cheaper if they are a common brand/sold somewhere else online



Agreed!  At the very least, I like knowing the brand to see if it's one I'm familiar with in terms of quality, comfort, etc.  (my pain threshold is very low these days).  I'll let you know if I figure it out!


----------



## cecicat

klj said:


> I want them badly..but you never know when you can find them somewhere else cheaper if they are a common brand/sold somewhere else online



YAHTZEE!  They are the daniblack Viviana sandal. Found them at endless.com.  At least you'd be able to save on Athro's pricey shipping (and free returns!)


----------



## klj

cecicat said:


> YAHTZEE!  They are the daniblack Viviana sandal. Found them at endless.com.  At least you'd be able to save on Athro's pricey shipping (and free returns!)



Nice job!


----------



## klj

I received my Picture Perfect clogs today...and _everyone_ needs a pr. or these... _EVERYONE_.
They are so cute!!!!


----------



## Needanotherbag

^^^oooh post some pics?  I've got those in my cart...

But I MUST have this...when I'm not going anywhere in the summer I live in flowy comfy dresses...

http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro/catalog/productdetail.jsp?color=009&navAction=jump&id=20896528


----------



## klj

Needanotherbag said:


> ^^^oooh post some pics?  I've got those in my cart...
> 
> But I MUST have this...when I'm not going anywhere in the summer I live in flowy comfy dresses...
> 
> http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro/catalog/productdetail.jsp?color=009&navAction=jump&id=20896528



You have them in your cart?? Really? They have been sold out in my size for a year. Did you get a popback? Lucky!

The dress looks so comfy and I love the print!  I agree..dresses are def. the way to go in the summer. I'm trying to gather up a fair amount myself.


----------



## Needanotherbag

klj said:


> You have them in your cart?? Really? They have been sold out in my size for a year. Did you get a popback? Lucky!
> 
> The dress looks so comfy and I love the print!  I agree..dresses are def. the way to go in the summer. I'm trying to gather up a fair amount myself.



ooops:shame: nope, thought you were talking about these, which are in my cart
http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...id=20451407&parentid=SEARCH_RESULTS&color=055

and I cant decide because I ordered something similar from Madewell and now that theyve been shipped I'm having second thoughts...


----------



## Needanotherbag

Heres the Madewell Clogs that I ordered, similar huh?  I had to get black though, and I'm really trying to have colors in my life...

http://www.madewell.com/AST/Navigat...15~all~mode+matchallany~~~~~seaside/36771.jsp


----------



## klj

Needanotherbag said:


> ooops:shame: nope, thought you were talking about these, which are in my cart
> http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...id=20451407&parentid=SEARCH_RESULTS&color=055
> 
> and I cant decide because I ordered something similar from Madewell and now that theyve been shipped I'm having second thoughts...



Oh cute!...haha your too funny about trying to decide on shoes... (kidding of course!)


----------



## klj

Needanotherbag said:


> Heres the Madewell Clogs that I ordered, similar huh?  I had to get black though, and I'm really trying to have colors in my life...
> 
> http://www.madewell.com/AST/Navigation/Sale/AllProducts/PRDOVR~36771/99102234420/ENE~1+2+3+22+4294967294+20~~~0~15~all~mode+matchallany~~~~~seaside/36771.jsp



They are similar. I think I like the Anthro one's better...but I wonder if the lilac is really lilac or just a taupey color, which I would like.. hard to tell..they don't look lilac to me.


----------



## Needanotherbag

klj said:


> Oh cute!...haha your too funny about trying to decide on shoes... (kidding of course!)



I'm super indecisive about shoes...but, I know you have that same affliction...


----------



## Needanotherbag

klj said:


> They are similar. I think I like the Anthro one's better...but I wonder if the lilac is really lilac or just a taupey color, which I would like.. hard to tell..they don't look lilac to me.



They dont look lilac to me either...if the Madewells dont look good on, I'll send them back and order the Anthro clogs...

Still need to see pics of your new clogs tho.


----------



## klj

Needanotherbag said:


> I'm super indecisive about shoes...but, I know you have that same affliction...



I do!! I have that affliction with everything it seems..shoes, dresses.....its completely exhausting at times.


----------



## klj

I own not one single maxi dress because I'm short..but really like this one...it comes in petite too..wonder how it fits??
http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro/catalog/productdetail.jsp?color=050&navAction=jump&id=20751061


----------



## sneezz

klj said:


> I own not one single maxi dress because I'm short..but really like this one...it comes in petite too..wonder how it fits??
> http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro/catalog/productdetail.jsp?color=050&navAction=jump&id=20751061



I like that one and I too don't own a single maxi dress cuz I'm a shortie.  I wish my Anthro carried petites so that I can try it on!


----------



## Swanky

I wanna see pics of the shoes too!

I picked up this So Soft V-neck in blue - love the easy fit:
http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...yId=CLOTHES-NEW-TOPS&templateType=subCategory

Also picked up the store's last Sunless Rose top, the back is really cute: http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...ES-KNITSTEES-PRINTED&templateType=subCategory

Also got this Seam-Shaped Cowlneck - very flattering on IMO:
http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...HES-KNITSTEES-PLEATS&templateType=subCategory


----------



## sneezz

^ love the sunless rose top.  Sadly it's too big on me.


----------



## Swanky

I got the store's last XS, it runs big/blousy.


----------



## jillybean307

Today I picked up the Almost Ombre Pullover.http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...HES-KNITSTEES-STRIPE&templateType=subCategory
I absolutely love it. Perfect for a casual day.

I also bought a pair of gray shorts that have little silver threads running through them--very cute. 

Also tried on the Sea Pairing Cowlneck, but it was too confusing to put on. I think after one wash it would be one big knot-LOL:
http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...HES-KNITSTEES-PLEATS&templateType=subCategory


Tried on and LOVED the Overwhelmed Aster Dress (I tried a 2 but probably need a 0--it was too big in the chest), but put off buying it because of the price. I have a few weddings this summer & fall & this dress would be perfect.


----------



## Swanky

I have those shorts, I posted about them a page or two back!  They're my absolute favoritest shorts right now, they look great on!  I had them on in Anthropologie last week and my SA decided to buy a pair I was talking them up so much, lol!


----------



## klj

I went a little crazy on my bday haul..here's what I got! I'm not sure how to make the pics small..hope they aren't too big. A few items are coming in the mail so I'm not sure if they will all work out but hoping so.:






















I have this in the blue grey already but wanted the teal...great top!


----------



## klj

I started out with a maxi dress..but returned it today for this maxi skirt. The dress what pretty but for the price$$$.. it had no defined waist and I would have HAD to belt all the time...wasn't sure I wanted to be stuck with only one option.


----------



## Cloud5

^ I love the choices that you made *klj*!  I think I need to add that striped tee to my wardrobe.  Enjoy!  

and Happy Birthday!


----------



## klj

Cloud5 said:


> ^ I love the choices that you made *klj*!  I think I need to add that striped tee to my wardrobe.  Enjoy!
> 
> and Happy Birthday!



Hey..how are ya!!

Thanks~


----------



## Swanky

You'll love the shorts and drapey tee, I have both and LOVE them!


----------



## boundary

klj said:


> I went a little crazy on my bday haul..here's what I got! I'm not sure how to make the pics small..hope they aren't too big. A few items are coming in the mail so I'm not sure if they will all work out but hoping so.:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have this in the blue grey already but wanted the teal...great top!



Great purchases, klj!  I especially love the brown wedges.

I picked up the Heroine's Homecoming Top in blue and the Ship Shape Shorts in grey.  I already had the shorts in blue and they're so cute and flattering that I couldn't resist getting them in the grey.  The top is sheer and requires a cami.  I will probably wear a black cami under it since it will be hard to match the exact shade of blue.


----------



## Needanotherbag

Happy Birthday* klj*!  Every girl deserves a big Anthro bday haul...I love all your choices!!


----------



## Needanotherbag

My Madewell clogs arrived, and I absolutely love them...which leads me to my next shoe dilemma...since I got the Madewells in black, should I order the Anthro in the lilac/taupe color as well?  I never knew I'd love sandal clogs so much!


----------



## klj

Needanotherbag said:


> My Madewell clogs arrived, and I absolutely love them...which leads me to my next shoe dilemma...since I got the Madewells in black, should I order the Anthro in the lilac/taupe color as well? I never knew I'd love sandal clogs so much!


 
If you find your loving the style....._it would be two completely different colors..._sooooooooo, I'm thinking it would be good enough reason to have both..you would wear them both!


----------



## klj

boundary said:


> Great purchases, klj! I especially love the brown wedges.
> 
> I picked up the Heroine's Homecoming Top in blue and the Ship Shape Shorts in grey. I already had the shorts in blue and they're so cute and flattering that I couldn't resist getting them in the grey. The top is sheer and requires a cami. I will probably wear a black cami under it since it will be hard to match the exact shade of blue.


 
I tried these shorts a couple of times..sizing up the 2nd time and they fit so much better...I really like the  grey ones!!
The top is gorgeous!


----------



## Needanotherbag

klj said:


> If you find your loving the style....._it would be two completely different colors..._sooooooooo, I'm thinking it would be good enough reason to have both..you would wear them both!



Your such the perfect enabler


----------



## klj

Needanotherbag said:


> Your such the perfect enabler



I probably should have included...if your wallet will be okay with your decision too


----------



## klj

Needanotherbag said:


> Your such the perfect enabler


My wallet gets mad at me occasionally..


----------



## Needanotherbag

klj said:


> My wallet gets mad at me occasionally..



Its not my wallet I worry so much about, its my DH who tries to curb the Anthro addiction!


----------



## Cloud5

klj said:


> Hey..how are ya!!
> 
> Thanks~



I am doing okay!  Thanks for asking!  I am regular reader but I don't always post.  I recently bought the verdant slip dress.  I love it!  It is such a pretty green and a pretty print.  I was a bit particular on the placement of the flowers and looked for one similar to the product shot.  I'm glad I got it because it sold out in my size online.  I'll post a pic of the dress later.


----------



## Cloud5

Here is a pic of the verdant slip dress.  I wore it today with a JCrew cardi.


----------



## klj

Needanotherbag said:


> Its not my wallet I worry so much about, its my DH who tries to curb the Anthro addiction!



I'm with you and have the same issue..I could get away with it this time due to bday...haha


----------



## klj

Cloud5 said:


> Here is a pic of the verdant slip dress.  I wore it today with a JCrew cardi.


Its looks amazing on you..great purchase! That dress is selling like hot cakes.


----------



## ~bastet

Cloud5 said:


> Here is a pic of the verdant slip dress.  I wore it today with a JCrew cardi.



This looks awesome on you!  I love it!


----------



## Needanotherbag

klj said:


> I'm with you and have the same issue..I could get away with it this time due to bday...haha


My bday is next month so I am holding out for my bday shopping trip!!


----------



## Needanotherbag

Cloud5 said:


> Here is a pic of the verdant slip dress.  I wore it today with a JCrew cardi.



So pretty on you!!  I have a few weddings to go to this summer, so will have to try this if its still around when I get to my Anthro.


----------



## klj

Needanotherbag said:


> My bday is next month so I am holding out for my bday shopping trip!!



Good plan!


----------



## BagLovingMom

I just ordered this dress, I was so excited to see it on sale!
http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...uct=true&fromCategoryPage=true&templateType=E


----------



## princessDD

Just ordered three pairs of shoes...Can't wait to receive them!

Garden Rows Mary-Janes, The Stars Come Out Oxfords, and Braided Basket Pumps.


----------



## klj

^
^^ Pics..when you get them


----------



## flutterby

Just bought this blazer in store with my birthday coupon and it is WAY cuter in person than online:
http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...CategoryPage=true&templateType=E#BVRRWidgetID

Has a Chanel vibe to it and can't beat the price!


----------



## klj

^ I know I swear that half the stuff I like in the store/in person.. I would pass by online due to the pics sometimes. Congrats!!


----------



## sneezz

*Cloud5*, I love that color combo you put together with the verdant slip dress. I wore mine out for Mother's Day for the first time and I felt so pretty in it. :love

I went and got myself the walled fit blouse because kat99 spoke so highly of it but it doesn't look as good on me as it does on her (I'm shorter). I even threw on a random belt to see how it would look.  Honest opinions gals.  What do you think?  TIA?


----------



## ashleyjena

sneezz said:


> *Cloud5*, I love that color combo you put together with the verdant slip dress. I wore mine out for Mother's Day for the first time and I felt so pretty in it. :love
> 
> I went and got myself the walled fit blouse because kat99 spoke so highly of it but it doesn't look as good on me as it does on her (I'm shorter). I even threw on a random belt to see how it would look.  Honest opinions gals.  What do you think?  TIA?



I think it looks GREAT belted and with the cardigan. I love that blouse, I know I can't get it because it will look horrific on me because I can't wear flowy things, but I think you rock it


----------



## fayden

sneezz- i think it looks best with the belt.  otherwise it's too shapeless.  great modeling shots btw.  i was thinking of getting that too, but i am going to pass, since i never do the belt thing.


----------



## BagLovingMom

Needanotherbag said:


> ^^^oooh post some pics? I've got those in my cart...
> 
> But I MUST have this...when I'm not going anywhere in the summer I live in flowy comfy dresses...
> 
> http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro/catalog/productdetail.jsp?color=009&navAction=jump&id=20896528


 

I just got this dress yesterday! It's lovely, great print.  I find the fabric very nice for the summer!


----------



## klj

For some reason I really like the Ikinimba Dress...the colors,etc. I checked my store and they don't have it yet..darn.
http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...=CLOTHES-NEW-DRESSES&templateType=subCategory

This dress~Rhythmic Repetition~ is getting great reviews..
http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...THES-DRESSES-PRINTED&templateType=subCategory


----------



## sneezz

ashleyjena said:


> I think it looks GREAT belted and with the cardigan. I love that blouse, I know I can't get it because it will look horrific on me because I can't wear flowy things, but I think you rock it



Thanks. I am leaning towards returning it cuz I don't really do the belt thing either.  A piece needs to be versatile for me in order to pay retail.


----------



## Cloud5

sneezz said:


> *Cloud5*, I love that color combo you put together with the verdant slip dress. I wore mine out for Mother's Day for the first time and I felt so pretty in it. :love
> 
> I went and got myself the walled fit blouse because kat99 spoke so highly of it but it doesn't look as good on me as it does on her (I'm shorter). I even threw on a random belt to see how it would look.  Honest opinions gals.  What do you think?  TIA?



Thanks *sneez*!  I love the verdant slip dress!  One of the few full price pieces that I own.  I love the print on the blouse and I don't think it looks bad on you but I passed on it because it looked too billowy on me. I think it would look cute with white shorts during the summer but I don't think I would have given it enough wear the rest of the year.  



klj said:


> For some reason I really like the Ikinimba Dress...the colors,etc. I checked my store and they don't have it yet..darn.
> http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...=CLOTHES-NEW-DRESSES&templateType=subCategory



I like the the little knot on the back of this dress!  Very cute!


----------



## Swanky

BagLovingMom said:


> I just ordered this dress, I was so excited to see it on sale!
> http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...uct=true&fromCategoryPage=true&templateType=E



I'd love to hear how this fits!?


----------



## sneezz

Cloud5 said:


> Thanks *sneez*!  I love the verdant slip dress!  One of the few full price pieces that I own.  I love the print on the blouse and I don't think it looks bad on you but I passed on it because it looked too billowy on me. I think it would look cute with white shorts during the summer but I don't think I would have given it enough wear the rest of the year.
> 
> 
> 
> I like the the little knot on the back of this dress!  Very cute!



I don't think I'll be buying many full priced pieces anymore unless I absolutely have to have it AND it's flying off the shelves as in the case with the dress. I'm going to have to learn to have a little more self restraint (easier said than done right? ).  

You've summed it up for me!  Although I absolutely adore the print and design of the blouse, I can't see myself wearing it a whole lot and if I'm paying retail, it's got to rotate through my closet easily.  Back it goes.


----------



## klj

sneezz said:


> I don't think I'll be buying many full priced pieces anymore unless I absolutely have to have it AND it's flying off the shelves as in the case with the dress. I'm going to have to learn to have a little more self restraint (easier said than done right? ).
> 
> You've summed it up for me! * Although I absolutely adore the print and design of the blouse, I can't see myself wearing it a whole lot and if I'm paying retail, it's got to rotate through my closet easily*.  Back it goes.



I agree..*sneezz*~ I've had times of trying on something I _mostly_ love and sadly have to walk away because at full price..if I'm not _completely_ in love with all parts of it..I have to either take it back or not buy it at all.
Hard to do sometimes for sure!..esp. when is something so pretty as that blouse 
There is something out there that will come along and be even better for you!(that isn't meant to be enabling or anything, I swear)


----------



## sneezz

klj said:


> I agree..*sneezz*~ I've had times of trying on something I _mostly_ love and sadly have to walk away because at full price..if I'm not _completely_ in love with all parts of it..I have to either take it back or not buy it at all.
> Hard to do sometimes for sure!..esp. when is something so pretty as that blouse
> There is something out there that will come along and be even better for you!(that isn't meant to be enabling or anything, I swear)



I see it as support, not enabling. You're right something better will come along.  Thanks! 

Oh btw, I am sucking at this following the ban thing.  I just purchased a pair of LR Matilde in Tortora (nearly 50% off after $ back) from endless.com last night and a cute necklace from etsy.  I am secretly hoping the boots don't fit (bought 1/2 size up) haha or they will be considered my one cheat item.  I don't think the necklace will count.


----------



## Swanky

Just bought the Top Sail Maxi dress
http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...rentid=SEARCH_RESULTS&color=049&tabStyle=Info

it's VERY long and runs very generous, XS is still roomy on me but is super cute!  It's my 1st maxi dress so it's a good entry dress I think if you aren't used to them.  I have trouble finding them that fit the 'girls' w/o looking trashy


----------



## burb3rrylov3r

If I want to get a price adjustment, do I have to bring in the items or just the receipt will suffice? I got three great sale pieces almost 2 weeks ago now and I wish they were slightly cheaper.


----------



## sneezz

burb3rrylov3r said:


> If I want to get a price adjustment, do I have to bring in the items or just the receipt will suffice? I got three great sale pieces almost 2 weeks ago now and I wish they were slightly cheaper.



Just the receipt.


----------



## klj

sneezz said:


> I see it as support, not enabling. You're right something better will come along.  Thanks!
> 
> Oh btw, I am sucking at this following the ban thing.  I just purchased a pair of LR Matilde in Tortora (nearly 50% off after $ back) from endless.com last night and a cute necklace from etsy.  I am secretly hoping the boots don't fit (bought 1/2 size up) haha or they will be considered my one cheat item.  I don't think the necklace will count.


50% off is a great price!!
I just sold my black one's..not long ago. I hope they work for you if you want them too..
No, necklaces don't count..


----------



## klj

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Just bought the Top Sail Maxi dress
> http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...rentid=SEARCH_RESULTS&color=049&tabStyle=Info
> 
> it's VERY long and runs very generous, XS is still roomy on me but is super cute!  It's my 1st maxi dress so it's a good entry dress I think if you aren't used to them.  I have trouble finding them that fit the 'girls' w/o looking trashy



Very nice!


----------



## burb3rrylov3r

sneezz said:


> Just the receipt.



thank you!


----------



## sneezz

klj said:


> 50% off is a great price!!
> I just sold my black one's..not long ago. I hope they work for you if you want them too..
> No, necklaces don't count..



Haha yes, erm I guess we shall see! I'm hoping they're too big. 

Dummy me, went to Anthro to return some stuff and forgot my CC.  I don't want store credit so I am going back next week during the tag sale.


----------



## klj

sneezz said:


> Haha yes, erm I guess we shall see! I'm hoping they're too big.
> 
> Dummy me, went to Anthro to return some stuff and forgot my CC.  I don't want store credit so I am going back next week during the tag sale.



Okay..I'll think those thoughts...too big it is
The tag sale sounds tempting..but I think I'm safe as far as clothes go...for now. There are just a couple of full price items I'm interested in right now but that is it..._for now_...
No seriously..I think I'm safe.
I need to find a wedding dress..not typical. Just for a beach wedding between us. Its kind of hard to find something that isn't all wedding~ish. I am wearing flat sandals too.Ugh. I wish I a dress would come a long at Anthro that's less than 200.00..that I could use.


----------



## ashleyjena

when does the tag sale start? i SHOULDN'T go but I'm going to, because I just can't seem to keep my hands out of the cookie jar when it comes to anthro!


----------



## kendal

quick question:  I signed up for an anthro card last month & my birthday is in a few days.  When should I expect to get my birthday discount code?  Does it come regular mail or will I get an email?

TIA.


----------



## ashleyjena

kendal said:


> quick question:  I signed up for an anthro card last month & my birthday is in a few days.  When should I expect to get my birthday discount code?  Does it come regular mail or will I get an email?
> 
> TIA.



Mine came in regular mail but some get an email. Depends on whether you get online or in store coupon.


----------



## sneezz

klj said:


> Okay..I'll think those thoughts...too big it is
> The tag sale sounds tempting..but I think I'm safe as far as clothes go...for now. There are just a couple of full price items I'm interested in right now but that is it..._for now_...
> No seriously..I think I'm safe.
> I need to find a wedding dress..not typical. Just for a beach wedding between us. Its kind of hard to find something that isn't all wedding~ish. I am wearing flat sandals too.Ugh. I wish I a dress would come a long at Anthro that's less than 200.00..that I could use.



No seriously they may be too big cuz they're 1/2 size up. 

Get the verdant slip dress!


----------



## klj

sneezz said:


> No seriously they may be too big cuz they're 1/2 size up.
> 
> Get the verdant slip dress!



Why the half size up..was that the only pr. left or for fitting thicker socks?
Cute idea...I think I need to go with something a tiny bit more wedding but not full blown...I don't know..so hard to figure out and I have to do it by the end of July. Oh well.


----------



## klj

kendal said:


> quick question:  I signed up for an anthro card last month & my birthday is in a few days.  When should I expect to get my birthday discount code?  Does it come regular mail or will I get an email?
> 
> TIA.


  If you don't get it soon, I would call CS. Did you enter your birthday in when you signed up?


----------



## BagLovingMom

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I'd love to hear how this fits!?



Hey Swanky, I returned it, I thought it was too much fabric for my frame. I have a small bust and slender frame. It was pretty on, but I think it would look better on a curvier frame.  I then bought the Frida dress and I LOVE it. Perfect maxi IMO - comfy, great drape, not too heavy of a fabric for hot days.  I think the style is more flattering on a wider variety of body types too. HTH I'm really loving Anthro these days!


----------



## sneezz

ashleyjena said:


> when does the tag sale start? i SHOULDN'T go but I'm going to, because I just can't seem to keep my hands out of the cookie jar when it comes to anthro!



Next Tues!!! IKYM!



klj said:


> Why the half size up..was that the only pr. left or for fitting thicker socks?
> Cute idea...I think I need to go with something a tiny bit more wedding but not full blown...I don't know..so hard to figure out and I have to do it by the end of July. Oh well.



Size 5 was sold out so I had to get the 5.5. But the reviews say to size up 1/2 anyway however I usually do ok with my size despite such reviews.

I want! :love

http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro/catalog/productdetail.jsp?color=015&navAction=jump&id=20817839


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Picked up this necklace today...http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...ue&subCategoryId=JEWELRY-NECKLACES-STATEMENTS I'm in love! There was a ton of great stuff at my Anthropologie today. I was very pleased, because the last few times I've been in there there hasn't been a lot. I also got a couple great tops and dresses on sale.


----------



## Swanky

good to know, thanks!  I'm busty so it may be flattering on me{?} Anything w/ a band at the waist seems to help keep me form looking pregnant, lol!

I bought this today:
http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...uct=true&fromCategoryPage=true&templateType=D
It's much cuter on, the back is really cute.


----------



## sneezz

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> good to know, thanks!  I'm busty so it may be flattering on me{?} Anything w/ a band at the waist seems to help keep me form looking pregnant, lol!
> 
> I bought this today:
> http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...uct=true&fromCategoryPage=true&templateType=D
> It's much cuter on, the back is really cute.



That is cute! Putting that on my wishlist too. Love both motifs.


----------



## Needanotherbag

Stopped by Anthro today - loved lots of stuff but just got a shirt on sale. just a plain white roll sleeve tunic that looks so plain on the hanger but flattering on - I want to see what all goes on sale tomorrow!

I did try on the Frida Maxi, and loved it, but would need it altered and realized that after alterations cost, the dress would be way over my threshold for a Maxi...maybe if it ever hits sale...


----------



## dessertpouch

sneezz said:


> Dummy me, went to Anthro to return some stuff and forgot my CC. I don't want store credit so I am going back next week during the *tag sale*.


 
What?!? Is this online and in stores? Anyone have more details?

TIA!  I've been waiting/hoping for another 25% off sale like they did sometime last year. That was last year, right? :wondering


----------



## sneezz

dessertpouch said:


> What?!? Is this online and in stores? Anyone have more details?
> 
> TIA!  I've been waiting/hoping for another 25% off sale like they did sometime last year. That was last year, right? :wondering



Both.  I don't know anything more.  Maybe there are more details on the effortlessanthropologie blog.


----------



## chynaxdawl

dessertpouch said:


> What?!? Is this online and in stores? Anyone have more details?
> 
> TIA!  I've been waiting/hoping for another 25% off sale like they did sometime last year. That was last year, right? :wondering



i think it was last year or earlier this year. but to be honest, i think that was a rare occurrence--i've never seen them have an additional sale before that, i don't think. i'd love a repeat though!


----------



## princessDD

Placed an order on the Sing Sweetly Party Dress!


----------



## CindyKay

Read reviews from various sites, and the general consensus for today's tag sale is mostly underwhelming.

I woke up bright and early to drive to my local Anthro, arriving right at 9am to check out what's available, and I'm pleased to say that the Whispering Sortie Blouse that I've patiently waited to go on sale is being discounted. Although I really wanted the green, and they have the light grey only, I quickly snatched a size 0 in the grey. Also grabbed the Size 2 camel Cartonnier jacket that is probably on 3rd cut at $29.99 (which I thought was a steal from $118fp), and the Anna Sui Les Fleurs Rouges Top that I missed when it first came out on sale. (yay that they still have 0s in the store when online is sold out on all sizes except 6s). I happily walked out of the store with these fab finds.

Got the gold Delicate Corps Blouse couple weeks ago on sale for $49.95, and I'm happy to report that its now on further reduction for $29.95. Gotta do my PA this weekend to take full advantage...


----------



## dessertpouch

*sneezz* and *chynaxdawl*!

Can anyone comment on the Palla tunic (from March 2011 catalog)? Trying to find the dark gray...


----------



## ashleyjena

I'm trying to decide if it's worth driving out there tonight, I worry it might be picked over, or not have anything discounted enough. I live about 30 minutes away


----------



## klj

_Still_...waiting for my Maryam tank in gray...


----------



## *Jem*

My H got me 2 anthro items for my b-day! I'm loving this maxi so much!







I like this top too but I'm considering exchanging it for the hot pink maxi skirt


----------



## *Jem*

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Just bought the Top Sail Maxi dress
> http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...rentid=SEARCH_RESULTS&color=049&tabStyle=Info
> 
> it's VERY long and runs very generous, XS is still roomy on me but is super cute!  It's my 1st maxi dress so it's a good entry dress I think if you aren't used to them.  I have trouble finding them that fit the 'girls' w/o looking trashy



I tried this on tonight and really liked it but I'm not a small girl and stripes kinda scare me. lol I'm going to revisit tomorrow


----------



## Swanky

I'm small too. . .  ish {5'3" 117lbs}  The XS swallowed me but I liked it anyhow, need to get it hemmed.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...olor=009&isProduct=true&fromCategoryPage=true

Just ordered this swimsuit...hoping it fits!


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

I purchased some tops and a jacket; however, I don't have pictures to share yet.

Still here are my two new ribbon belts:


----------



## jun3machina

i love everyone's purchases! im an anthro addict...


----------



## Swanky

Picked these up today:
http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...ES-KNITSTEES-PRINTED&templateType=subCategory

http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...uct=true&fromCategoryPage=true&templateType=E in army green
this in grey:
http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...uct=true&fromCategoryPage=true&templateType=E


tried this on, super cute but am waiting for it to go on sale:
http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...Id=CLOTHES-KNITSTEES&templateType=subCategory

tried this on:
http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...HES-KNITSTEES-PLEATS&templateType=subCategory
bottom layer is see through, I could see my belly button!

was hoping to see this:
http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...ES-KNITSTEES-PRINTED&templateType=subCategory


----------



## Needanotherbag

Got my bday coupon, so am going back this week for the Frida Maxi - I'm pretty tall and still will need it altered up about an inch, but I cant stop thinking about that Maxi after I tried it on...and its colorful, which meets the "ok to buy" rule I've given myself this season...out with the greys and blacks!!


----------



## GearGirly

WhitleyGilbert said:


> I purchased some tops and a jacket; however, I don't have pictures to share yet.
> 
> Still here are my two new ribbon belts:




Wow, these are fantastic!


----------



## princessDD

FREE SHIPPING on orders $150+ until July 15th for Anthro card members!


----------



## CindyKay

princessDD said:


> FREE SHIPPING on orders $150+ until July 15th for Anthro card members!



doesn't help when none of the sale items I'm interested in have availability in my size


----------



## Needanotherbag

Ordered my Frida Maxi today with my bday coupon!  Was only avail in my size, the rest were sold out! 

Also ordered the Drapey Bubble Tee in white to wear with my summer scarves.

Theres so much I would love to splurge on there right now!


----------



## waitingforgodot

Is it true that their birthday coupons are by lottery?  Myself, and two other people I know that have May bdays didn't get our bday discount... and when we asked the sales associate, they said that it was by lottery... I didn't know this


----------



## kendal

^ I called cs today about my "missing" bday discount & they said to email with my anthro number & mailing address and that I would hear back in a few days. I'll let you know if I find out anything.  A lottery seems like a poor concept.  It's like saying: " happy bday.  You lost the lottery, though"


----------



## klj

^ Interesting..I've never heard of the lottery. I was always told if you hook up your birth date to your card,etc when you sign up..you will get one.


----------



## CindyKay

I've never heard of the lottery either.  I thought once you filled out your info (date of birthday, address etc...) when you sign up for the Anthro card, you'll automatically get mailed a B-day discount coupon. No..?

I just received my b-day coupon in the mail promptly this past March.  Waitingforgodot & Kendal... follow up with an email inquiry or call their CS dept. Hope you get yours soon


----------



## waitingforgodot

Will do!  I don't know what happened.    Hopefully it's not too late since May is gone...


----------



## ~bastet

I went to the Memorial Day sale and tried on a ton of stuff, and only left with one shirt! Nothing else fit me.  

My local Anthro seems to have significantly decreased the amount of things they sell, there is a lot more empty space in the store.  Have any of you noticed this in your anthros?


----------



## kendal

This is what I received from anthro today.  Looks like I might be out of luck since May is over 

In order to receive the online birthday discount, you must have your birth date as well as your anthro number linked to your online account. Please visit http://my.anthropologie.com <http://my.anthropologie.com/>  to update your account. You will receive our special birthday email once your birth month arrives.


----------



## CindyKay

*kendal:* you should still be receiving your b-day discount coupon in the mail. I didn't link up my birth date and my anthro# to my online account so I never received an online coupon, but I got a paper coupon in the mail.  

Call Customer Service and explain to them that you have an anthro card but have not received your b-day coupon "in the mail". They should be able to send you a belated one.


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

WhitleyGilbert said:


> I'm thinking about purchasing these knobs to put on my dressers.  I'm redoing my bedroom and instead of getting new dressers, I'll just change the knobs, since I splurged on a new bed.  I think these knobs would give my all white dressers a different look. However, I'd need approximately 18 or so to do both dressers. Geesh!  That's what's holding me pack right now.
> 
> http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...tegory=true&subCategoryId=HOME-HARDWARE-KNOBS
> 
> I also considered these clear ones
> 
> And these are nice too.
> 
> http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...tegory=true&subCategoryId=HOME-HARDWARE-KNOBS



I may have changed my mind. 
After seeing the knobs in person, I am thinking of ordering these instead: http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...age=16+Rosy+Finials,+Silver&_requestid=106165

But I'm still not sure, I'll decide for sure between now and Saturday.


----------



## beggarbaby

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Picked these up today:
> tried this on:
> http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...HES-KNITSTEES-PLEATS&templateType=subCategory
> bottom layer is see through, I could see my belly button!
> 
> was hoping to see this:
> http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...ES-KNITSTEES-PRINTED&templateType=subCategory


Uh-oh, I just bought that first piece in white! Hmmm, we'll see. This is what I get for buying online. Hope I don't have to return anything...

I also got that second top. I'm really excited. Maybe I'll post a pic when I get it. Also got these shorts and another top:


----------



## shamrock0421

Probably not so super exciting...but I picked up a fun scarf in the NY SoHo store last Friday...


----------



## Needanotherbag

^^^I love the bright happy colors in your scarf!


----------



## Swanky

the manager of my store told me to come early tomorrow - new markdowns and current sale merchandise will be an add'l 25% off!!!
So today I stayed out of that section - saving it for tomorrow 

Came home w/ this in navy, it is SOOOO cute on, perfect for every figure I promise!
http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=1420895&d=1307395358
I'd have also bought the turquoise if the short wasn't so detailed that people would notice, lol!
Almost got this, it runs huge - I'm a 32DD and the petite fit me, small was too big.
http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro/catalog/productdetail.jsp?id=21053871&parentid=BAYNOTE
Still DYING to see this.  I got to my store twice a week looking for it :cry:
http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...Id=CLOTHES-KNITSTEES&templateType=subCategory

also adorable and totally works as a summer dress, cuter on IRL:
http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...-LOUNGEWEAR-CHEMISES&templateType=subCategory


----------



## KristyDarling

Yay 25% off sale! My haul below. We'll see if they all fit....

Newsboy Capris in orange:
http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...id=20425799&parentid=SEARCH_RESULTS&color=001

Calculating Cardigan:
http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...id=20299541&parentid=SEARCH_RESULTS&color=095

Muranga necklace:
http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...id=20642963&parentid=SEARCH_RESULTS&color=000

At-Your-Feet cropped pants in black:
http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...id=20453650&parentid=SEARCH_RESULTS&color=001

Final Flourish headband in blue:
http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...id=20971396&parentid=SEARCH_RESULTS&color=049


----------



## CindyKay

Is the extra 25% off only in stores?


----------



## klj

CindyKay said:


> Is the extra 25% off only in stores?



No..its online too. It show's up once you put the item in your cart(Clothing only)


----------



## klj

I didn't buy anything really on this go round..except returned a full price item and reordering it on sale..(100.00 difference!)
I bought a couple of sets of the latte bowls on sale for 14.95 and the Scarlet morning glory chemise for either a bathing suit cover up or sleeping..not sure yet.
http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...uct=true&fromCategoryPage=true&templateType=E


----------



## CindyKay

thanks for the info *klj*! And... is free shipping still on? Do I have to type in my anthro number at check out online to activate free shipping?


----------



## klj

CindyKay said:


> thanks for the info *klj*! And... is free shipping still on? Do I have to type in my anthro number at check out online to activate free shipping?



Free ship is still on for orders over 150.00 ..right before you check out..it shows the correct price(or it should anyway..I just placed an order and it showed)
 No need for your anthro number


----------



## CindyKay

Thanks again for your speedy reply  I just did some quick browsing, and I'm only interested in the Alyogyne Blouse

http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...uct=true&fromCategoryPage=true&templateType=E

so I might just run by the store this weekend and check out what they have that are different from the online goodies and purchase in person.


----------



## klj

CindyKay said:


> Thanks again for your speedy reply  I just did some quick browsing, and I'm only interested in the Alyogyne Blouse
> 
> http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...uct=true&fromCategoryPage=true&templateType=E
> 
> so I might just run by the store this weekend and check out what they have that are different from the online goodies and purchase in person.



Of course! Hope you have good luck finding it!


----------



## Swanky

I love seeing what other's pick up, makes me look twice and sometimes ultimately get that I'd never normally look at!  LOVE this!


KristyDarling said:


> Final Flourish headband in blue:
> http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...id=20971396&parentid=SEARCH_RESULTS&color=049



I picked up the Sable trimmed Cardi, it's VERY cute on! Runs generously, size down if you can.  The sleeves have pretty bell cuffs, they flare out. 
I got some shorts too, but don't see them online in sale section.
http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...uct=true&fromCategoryPage=true&templateType=E


----------



## KristyDarling

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I love seeing what other's pick up, makes me look twice and sometimes ultimately get that I'd never normally look at!  LOVE this!



Hehe, thanks Swanky! And I'm the same way -- I enjoy perusing other people's hauls too! (that cardie is adorbs!) As for the headband, I haven't worn one in years, but I think this one would look sweet with my hair in a high ponytail. Hopefully it's not too "young" of a look for me.


----------



## Needanotherbag

If anyones on the fence for this sale item, which looks like nothing in this pic:
http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...uct=true&fromCategoryPage=true&templateType=E

Buy it!  I tried it on a few weeks back, its the perfect chic summer evening oversized sweatshirt.  I wanted it so badly but couldnt swallow the full price.  Got it today on sale!  Order the smaller size unless your a size 14 or over, because the small is sure to fit.  It will be too big for anyone under a 6 though...but its so soft, cozy and oversized adorable...


----------



## KristyDarling

Needanotherbag said:


> If anyones on the fence for this sale item, which looks like nothing in this pic:
> http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...uct=true&fromCategoryPage=true&templateType=E
> 
> Buy it!  I tried it on a few weeks back, its the perfect chic summer evening oversized sweatshirt.  I wanted it so badly but couldnt swallow the full price.  Got it today on sale!  Order the smaller size unless your a size 14 or over, because the small is sure to fit.  It will be too big for anyone under a 6 though...but its so soft, cozy and oversized adorable...



Oh man, that is SO up my alley because I love slouchy roomy lounge clothing, but based on your comments and the customer reviews, it might be overwhelming on petite frames. Hmm, I'm going to keep my eye on the reviews to see if any shorties chime in....


----------



## Needanotherbag

KristyDarling said:


> Oh man, that is SO up my alley because I love slouchy roomy lounge clothing, but based on your comments and the customer reviews, it might be overwhelming on petite frames. Hmm, I'm going to keep my eye on the reviews to see if any shorties chime in....



I'm a 6 and its almost too big on me...if you're smaller than a size 6, it might swallow you up!  The length would be great on someone shorter than I though, I'm 5'7" and i'll be wearing a cami under to make up for the length...you should go try it on!


----------



## nauticalstar

I am so excited about this sale!! I am hoping to get SO to go shopping with me tomorrow when he gets out of work. I have a birthday gift card I've been saving  Unfortunately did not get the birthday coupon, though. I've never been to the georgetown store (we just moved here) but I've heard good things. Its going to be soooo hard to wait- but I know I rarely buy without a second opinion! haha


----------



## klj

nauticalstar said:


> I am so excited about this sale!! I am hoping to get SO to go shopping with me tomorrow when he gets out of work. I have a birthday gift card I've been saving  Unfortunately did not get the birthday coupon, though. I've never been to the georgetown store (we just moved here) but I've heard good things. Its going to be soooo hard to wait- but I know I rarely buy without a second opinion! haha



Have lots of fun!


----------



## klj

I got this dress...and love it!
Slubby Tulip dress..
http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...ryId=CLOTHES-DRESSES&templateType=subCategory

Its lined really well with a brownish color silk.. the back part is really cool too.


----------



## Litsa

Anyone know if the birthday discount can be combined with the extra 25% off sale?


----------



## Lafame

YES,It can be combined!


----------



## bagsforme

I go the calculating cardigan and sable trim cardi.

I'm going to take the calculating cardi to get altered and have the longer side cut down to match the other.  Love the colors of it, just don't like how its longer on one side.  Doesn't look right on me to swing it over shoulder.


----------



## CindyKay

Bought these over the weekend:

Swingy Lace Shorts
http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro/catalog/productdetail.jsp?id=20280202

Breezy Paperback Shorts in gold
http://reviews.anthropologie.com/5310/20367314/reviews.htm

and... the Nouveau Rose Skirt
http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...uct=true&fromCategoryPage=true&templateType=E

LOVE all my purchases


----------



## darkchildlove

it's from this past spring, 100% silk, grey background with floral print, sort of flowy, $118...might be Odille?
help?
thanks!


----------



## Swanky

no pics?


----------



## CindyKay

Anyone benefitted from this morning's sale? 

Been waiting for these Hoisted Wide Leg linen pants to go on sale. Bummer that I won't know if I would get this item until the order is filled (still in stock when I placed the order this morning, but shows "out of stock" on email confirmation. Called CS & they basically said I still have a good chance to receive the item. Oh well... will keep my fingers crossed. These are perfect for summer! Pants in a size 0 short is hard to come by these days) 
http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...romCategoryPage=true&color=004&templateType=E

Wanted the Epilogue Blouse in ivory, but oos in xs, got the black instead:
http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...uct=true&fromCategoryPage=true&templateType=E

Also the Gathered Hemlock Dress in navy:
http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...uct=true&fromCategoryPage=true&templateType=E


----------



## klj

CindyKay said:


> Anyone benefitted from this morning's sale?
> 
> Been waiting for these Hoisted Wide Leg linen pants to go on sale. Bummer that I won't know if I would get this item until the order is filled (still in stock when I placed the order this morning, but shows "out of stock" on email confirmation. Called CS & they basically said I still have a good chance to receive the item. Oh well... will keep my fingers crossed. These are perfect for summer! Pants in a size 0 short is hard to come by these days)
> http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...romCategoryPage=true&color=004&templateType=E
> 
> Wanted the Epilogue Blouse in ivory, but oos in xs, got the black instead:
> http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...uct=true&fromCategoryPage=true&templateType=E
> 
> Also the Gathered Hemlock Dress in navy:
> http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...uct=true&fromCategoryPage=true&templateType=E



Great stuff!! I was eyeing the Gathered Hemlock dress in green
Maybe you got the last pr!

I didn't buy anything on sale this time around..._but_~
I did help my local store do inventory last week and one of the nice perk's was a lovely discount..which I used on my beach wedding dress I found there! Yay!(after much looking and buying and returning to other stores..ugh..) and a few other items


----------



## trapt204

Hey, I'm new to this thread. I didn't benefit from the sale this morning, as nothing I wanted was marked down, but what I did snag was the Take Action Dress in the teal color, which popped back onto my wish list this morning! I'm so excited for it to arrive!


----------



## Love my Tanos

I ordered this bag http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro/catalog/productdetail.jsp?id=20547808&catId=SHOPSALE-FRESHCUTS&pushId=SHOPSALE-FRESHCUTS&popId=SHOPSALE&navAction=jump&navCount=30&color=006&isProduct=true&fromCategoryPage=true&templateType=E

Tried to steer clear of buying any clothing items - got tired of having to return 50% of what I ordered online, due to funky sizing issues. One of these days I'm going to spend hours in the nearest Anthro, trying on something from every brand they carry, and writing down what sizes work. I saw this done on a blog a long time ago and have been meaning to get more organized!!


----------



## dorcast

klj said:


> G
> .._but_~
> I did help my local store do inventory last week and one of the nice perk's was a lovely discount..which I used on my beach wedding dress I found there! Yay!(after much looking and buying and returning to other stores..ugh..) and a few other items



Pictures of the wedding dress??


----------



## klj

trapt204 said:


> Hey, I'm new to this thread. I didn't benefit from the sale this morning, as nothing I wanted was marked down, but what I did snag was the Take Action Dress in the teal color, which popped back onto my wish list this morning! I'm so excited for it to arrive!


Nice score! I love this dress


----------



## klj

dorcast said:


> Pictures of the wedding dress??



Its not a real wedding dress..but a maxi sundress in ivory. I just went ahead and tried it at a suggestion from an SA and it worked...don't see it online..
It literally cost me 55.00 down from 88.00. It will work perfectly for what we are doing..beach wedding on Maui..just him and I at sunset...and the great thing about it is I can wear it again..which I like.
I'm wearing beaded flat sandals or something along those lines and will find some kind of statement necklace for the pop of color.


----------



## dorcast

I remember reading your wedding dress thread. Sounds like it will be wonderful, 
and how amazing to get such a great price and a dress you can use again.


----------



## CindyKay

Can anyone verify the price of the nouveau rose skirt in stores? It still shows $49.95 online, but is already discounted to $19.95 in stores. (Got a tip this morning from a helpful poster from another forum). 

I bought this at $49.95 - 25% promo disc. couple weeks ago. Can I still get a PA if the store & online prices do not match?


----------



## Swanky

If you paid more than a store sells it for, and it's within 2 weeks (I think) then you can get a PA.


----------



## ~bastet

I tried this dress on and it fit me perfectly!  I had to buy it!  I love it so much, I wear it to work in the summer, and when it gets cooler I have a green blazer that matches the green in the dress.  I love it so much!


----------



## klj

~bastet said:


> I tried this dress on and it fit me perfectly!  I had to buy it!  I love it so much, I wear it to work in the summer, and when it gets cooler I have a green blazer that matches the green in the dress.  I love it so much!



Ooooo..pretty!


----------



## Needanotherbag

klj said:


> Its not a real wedding dress..but a maxi sundress in ivory. I just went ahead and tried it at a suggestion from an SA and it worked...don't see it online..
> It literally cost me 55.00 down from 88.00. It will work perfectly for what we are doing..beach wedding on Maui..just him and I at sunset...and the great thing about it is I can wear it again..which I like.
> I'm wearing beaded flat sandals or something along those lines and will find some kind of statement necklace for the pop of color.



Sounds so pretty!!!  Congrats!


----------



## Needanotherbag

~bastet said:


> I tried this dress on and it fit me perfectly!  I had to buy it!  I love it so much, I wear it to work in the summer, and when it gets cooler I have a green blazer that matches the green in the dress.  I love it so much!




Hadn't seen this, I might need to go try it on too...


----------



## kendal

I'm going to NYC this weekend and there's several anthro stores.  Is there one in particular that I should go to?


----------



## Swanky

LOVE, LOVE, LOVE Rockefeller store.

LOVE!!!


----------



## klj

Needanotherbag said:


> Sounds so pretty!!!  Congrats!



Thanks!

(Did you ever get those clogs from Anthro..?)


----------



## kendal

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> LOVE, LOVE, LOVE Rockefeller store.
> 
> LOVE!!!


Thanks.  That is all I needed to hear!


----------



## Needanotherbag

klj said:


> Thanks!
> 
> (Did you ever get those clogs from Anthro..?)



Sadly I put it off too long and my size sold out in the taupe/lilac color


----------



## klj

Needanotherbag said:


> Sadly I put it off too long and my size sold out in the taupe/lilac color



Awww. I'm sorry They were cute...(maybe your size will popback). I kind of like the other ones on there that tie at the ankle. They are similar to the older ones that I found on EA.  I think I'm really liking clogs these days. They're coming out with some cute styles.


----------



## kendal

Here's my loot from the Rockefeller NYC Anthropologie store:

Whirligig dress (dark orange/ worn with enchanting eyes belt)
http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...id=21355649&parentid=SEARCH_RESULTS&color=041

Enchanting Eyes Belt
http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...id=19119239&parentid=SEARCH_RESULTS&color=020

Compass Point Shorts (in blue)
http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...id=20423018&parentid=SEARCH_RESULTS&color=010

I got a few other things that aren't online.  The store was gorgeous!  Only wish I had hours to look through everything.


----------



## Swanky

Picked this up in green today - SOO much cuter on IRL than online.

http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...uct=true&fromCategoryPage=true&templateType=D

tried this on. . .. not for the busty 
http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...uct=true&fromCategoryPage=true&templateType=D


----------



## princessDD

^i'm going to go try on the Starred Entry Tee this weekend. Hopefully it looks good on me.


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

Does any one own either of these tops? How is the fit, especially on the second one (is it too short around the bottom)? Also, how is the quality, especially on the first lace one?
I read the reviews on Anthro and just can't decide.


----------



## summer2815

I just wanted to say that both tops are adorable in person.  I especially want the second one.

Just an FYI, I tried the first top on and my mom pointed out that it had a rip by the left arm.  Just be careful!  It could have just be that one, but the shirt did seem rather delicate.






WhitleyGilbert said:


> Does any one own either of these tops? How is the fit, especially on the second one (is it too short around the bottom)? Also, how is the quality, especially on the first lace one?
> I read the reviews on Anthro and just can't decide.


----------



## klj

WhitleyGilbert said:


> Does any one own either of these tops? How is the fit, especially on the second one (is it too short around the bottom)? Also, how is the quality, especially on the first lace one?
> I read the reviews on Anthro and just can't decide.


I agree..both very pretty!
I did try on the 2nd one at one time and it was too short for me..otherwise I would have purchased.


----------



## nauticalstar

Went a bit crazy in anthro  The sale racks were just too tempting!

got the cadence blouse- I picked it up to try on as a whim but I ended up loving it so much I had to have it. SO liked it enough that he offered to buy it so I figured why not?? if it gets a bit cooler I want to wear it with white jeans.

http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...uct=true&fromCategoryPage=true&templateType=D

Also got the atomical top- the one where there are polka dots on the front and stripes on the back. Only $20. I twisted the sleeves a little bit so you could see both stripes and dots to wear it out last night.

On an outside chance, I asked if they could try to locate a nostalgic asterisks dress for me. I liked it months ago, but didn't buy because it cost too much. Then of course I couldn't find it forever. They started playing these previews for a new tv show and the character is wearing it and I started wanting it desperately. And they found it! woot!

Even crazier- a blazer on my wishlist popped back for $20. So I placed the order and it was confirmed. I won't fully believe it until I actually receive the shipment, but fingers crossed!


----------



## nauticalstar

WhitleyGilbert said:


> Does any one own either of these tops? How is the fit, especially on the second one (is it too short around the bottom)? Also, how is the quality, especially on the first lace one?
> I read the reviews on Anthro and just can't decide.



the one example of the first shirt that I saw on the sale rack was quite delicate looking. It looked to have all its seams intact, but personally I would have worried about maintaining it.

The second top was too short on me. Nice, good quality, really cute, but short. I am 5'8" and have kind of a long torso. So I think it would depend- on other people it could definitely work!


----------



## nauticalstar

I just received the dress that my store ordered from another store for me- and the zipper is broken! It was near the top (but not all the way up) and beneath the zipper a couple of the teeth are damaged enough that I can't pull it back down. Someone had zipped the dress up over the ribbon to hang the dress. I have tried all the tricks I know and can't get it to work again. Does anthro offer any kind of repairs? There were only 2 stores that still had this dress when I had them search for it, and I really like it! But the gaping hole in the side is kind of a problem!


----------



## klj

nauticalstar said:


> I just received the dress that my store ordered from another store for me- and the zipper is broken! It was near the top (but not all the way up) and beneath the zipper a couple of the teeth are damaged enough that I can't pull it back down. Someone had zipped the dress up over the ribbon to hang the dress. I have tried all the tricks I know and can't get it to work again. Does anthro offer any kind of repairs? There were only 2 stores that still had this dress when I had them search for it, and I really like it! But the gaping hole in the side is kind of a problem!



That's too bad that the zipper is messed up
They will probably give you some sort of discount if you decide you want to keep it...or...they have a great return policy.


----------



## nauticalstar

klj said:


> That's too bad that the zipper is messed up
> They will probably give you some sort of discount if you decide you want to keep it...or...they have a great return policy.



Anthro is awesome  They apologized and offered me a 20% discount... then called back to tell me the price was cut on the dress so they are giving me both the price adjustment and the damage discount. Refunding me a total of about 65% of what I paid. So happy I called


----------



## klj

nauticalstar said:


> Anthro is awesome  They apologized and offered me a 20% discount... then called back to tell me the price was cut on the dress so they are giving me both the price adjustment and the damage discount. Refunding me a total of about 65% of what I paid. So happy I called



That's great! Def. worth a zipper replacement now


----------



## nauticalstar

Absolutely! I'm going to take it in tomorrow!

My thatch palm blazer should be here tomorrow too! woohoo!


----------



## Rachel

I have my 30th birthday coming up, and I fell in love with a dress I saw on a Anthro appreciation blog. I tried to get the information about the dress from Anthropologie, their facebook, 2 in-the-anthro-know bloggers and I haven't had any luck. I am hoping someone of TPF can help. I imagine it is an older style dress, but I have never been one to avoid a hunt if needed.  
I attached a picture.  Thank You! 

s2.postimage.org/31tnldjl0/123.jpg


----------



## klj

Rachel said:


> I have my 30th birthday coming up, and I fell in love with a dress I saw on a Anthro appreciation blog. I tried to get the information about the dress from Anthropologie, their facebook, 2 in-the-anthro-know bloggers and I haven't had any luck. I am hoping someone of TPF can help. I imagine it is an older style dress, but I have never been one to avoid a hunt if needed.
> I attached a picture.  Thank You!
> 
> s2.postimage.org/31tnldjl0/123.jpg



I don't personally know the name..but have you also tried EA?(Effortless Anthropologie) The girls over there seem very knowledgeable when it comes to ID'ing.


----------



## Rachel

klj said:


> I don't personally know the name..but have you also tried EA?(Effortless Anthropologie) The girls over there seem very knowledgeable when it comes to ID'ing.



I sent in an email, so far no luck.


----------



## d3899

Adorable dress!! Good luck & happy birthday!!


----------



## jillybean307

My Mom bought me the Verdant Slip Dress to wear to her wedding this October! I'm going to be one of their witnesses. http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...ryId=CLOTHES-DRESSES&templateType=subCategory


----------



## LeeMiller

I got this top for work, its pretty loose but the bottom is a little snugger.  I love the pop of green.

http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...ES-KNITSTEES-PRINTED&templateType=subCategory

I also got the bug tote but it is soooo long, not sure it is a keeper.  Just so cute and I thought it would carry lots of baby things or work papers.  Hmmm.    

http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...ESSORIES-BAGS-FABRIC&templateType=subCategory

Has anyone tried on the twisted ascot tee?  I'm always looking for tops that work under cardigans and blazers for work that aren't dry clean only.

http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...Id=CLOTHES-KNITSTEES&templateType=subCategory


----------



## klj

jillybean307 said:


> My Mom bought me the Verdant Slip Dress to wear to her wedding this October! I'm going to be one of their witnesses. http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...ryId=CLOTHES-DRESSES&templateType=subCategory



Cute cute! Did you get the mint or the blue background? I think its perfect for that occasion


----------



## Lanier

jillybean307 said:


> My Mom bought me the Verdant Slip Dress to wear to her wedding this October! I'm going to be one of their witnesses. http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...ryId=CLOTHES-DRESSES&templateType=subCategory



I tried that dress on the other day - it's gorgeous!


----------



## twiggers

Snapped up a few things at today's sale. None of them are online though. 

Tried on a bunch of fall stuff, but didn't fall (no pun intended) in love with anything. Many of the dresses just didn't fit perfectly. I really like the sweater skirt though, but not for full price. It's a beautiful color though!


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

@ *LeeMiller *- Great items. I like all of your purchases, especially the first top.  

@ *jillybean307 *- that dress is so lovely.  I've had my eye on it for a while.

*Thanks for the feedback on the two tops ladies. * I decided against them for now based on your replies.  I really love the first one, but I'm sure that I'd ruin it considering how delicate it is. 

So, I got this dress and these shoes on sale instead.  I've worn the dress twice with a woven brown belt and brown sandals and with the jcrew belt shown below (but not with the blue belt that came with it). (Also, I'm wearing the cardigan because its always freezing at work even though it's a melting pot outside!)

The shoes are great. I love them and they get lots of compliments.  I've worn them exactly three times and unfortunately, the metal on top has worn off some on the leather underneath and they make a slight "jingle bell" sound when I walk lol. I still adore them though, so I guess I'll get over it.


----------



## Swanky

You're adorable!!  Looks great!


----------



## jillybean307

klj said:


> Cute cute! Did you get the mint or the blue background? I think its perfect for that occasion




I got the blue one. I need to come up with some ways to style it for the wedding, so if you have any suggestions for shoes or accessories, please share!


----------



## kendal

Anthropologie has exceeded my expectations once again.  I noticed earlier this week that there is "personal shopper" option on the website that allows you to schedule an appointment.  I've always felt overwhelmed in the Anthro stores, so on a whim I made an appt at my closest store, which is 3 hours away.  Here are my "lessons learned" from my shopping experience with the personal shopper:

-*You will get exactly what you ask for, so be specific in describing your goals for the appt:*  I stated that I wanted a Fall wardrobe for work that was professional, but not corporate.  When I arrived, I was taken to a large dressing room that was decorated with artwork of my initial K, with water bottles and a platter of fancy cookies.  Nice!  

There were approximately 12+ outfits in the dressing room all decked out with accessories, such as coordinating belts, scarves & necklaces.  The personal shopper did an EXCELLENT job incorporating items from my online wish list into the outfits.  For example, she created several outfits just based off a belt on my wish list.  On the downside, I asked for a wardrobe, and I got a wardrobe.  I assumed that I'd like max 1-2 outfits, but I ended up loving 50-60% of what she put together.  So that was overwhelming.  A pleasant surprise, but still overwhelming.

-*Probably not a good thing to do on a whim*:  I mainly did it because I had a random day off so I thought it would be a fun & different way to shop at Anthro.  Although I do technically need new Fall clothes & I have an upcoming work conference, I wasn't in desperate need of any new clothes.  Also, the store was just getting in some of the newer Fall items, so it probably would have been better to wait a month or so until all the stock had transitioned into Fall.

-*Prepare yourself mentally for the cost*.  Again, this was totally my fault, but it never occurred to me that I would actually LOVE 5-6 outfits, where outfits include coordinating items like necklaces, scarves, sweaters, belts.  I had set a mental budget for the trip, but I estimate my initial "keep" pile was slightly more than double my budget.  I spent a lot of time trying to reduce the pile to fit my budget, but it was difficult because a lot of the separate pieces worked together so if I cut a pair of pants, I was actually losing several other styling options.  In retrospect, I really should have just sucked up the cost and bought the entire keep pile.  It's funny, but I will easily spend $$$ on one designer dress for a special occasion, but I just couldn't pull the trigger for an entire wardrobe. I think part of it is knowing that I am 3 hours from a store & that I can't return items easily and I was worried about buyer's remorse.  I didn't feel pressured by her to purchase anything, but it was frustrating to know that I had allowed myself to create a keep pile that was way outside my budget.  I should have done a better job during the process of organizing pieces into some sort of purchasing hierarchy so it would have been easier to cut the keep pile down.  Also, I think I had a mental block of spending a certain amount of money in a relatively short (~ 2 1/2 hour) time.  It actually is quite amazing to think how quickly she was able to create a wardrobe for me that really reflected my own style.  

The stylist was great (didn't just give me looks from the catalog) and I felt like I learned a lot during the process.  Overall, I had a great experience and I highly recommend the personal stylist option at Anthro.


----------



## sneezz

^thanks for sharing! That must've been fun yet nerve racking (having to downsize) at the same time. 

My local Anthros don't provide that kind of red carpet treatment when they book appointments. Lucky you!


----------



## Love my Tanos

Wow Kendal thanks for sharing! I might give this a whirl in the next couple of months. Pulling together outfits is not my forte and this service sounds like it would be a huge help.


----------



## Swanky

awesome!!!


----------



## kendal

sneezz said:


> My local Anthros don't provide that kind of red carpet treatment when they book appointments. Lucky you!



From what I overheard from the sas who periodically checked in with the personal shopper, I think anthro is revamping the stylist appointments.  Apparently, I was only the 2nd client as this store to go through with the "new" appointments and apparently the stylist said that my appt was "less awkward" than the 1st one 

I think I also benefitted from a weekday appt.  I do feel lucky though.


----------



## sneezz

kendal said:


> From what I overheard from the sas who periodically checked in with the personal shopper, I think anthro is revamping the stylist appointments.  Apparently, I was only the 2nd client as this store to go through with the "new" appointments and apparently the stylist said that my appt was "less awkward" than the 1st one
> 
> I think I also benefitted from a weekday appt.  I do feel lucky though.



Oh good to know! I might book an appt someday. The personal shoppers at my stores are super nice.  Yes I agree weekdays are less crowded/hectic.


----------



## klj

kendal said:


> Anthropologie has exceeded my expectations once again.  I noticed earlier this week that there is "personal shopper" option on the website that allows you to schedule an appointment.  I've always felt overwhelmed in the Anthro stores, so on a whim I made an appt at my closest store, which is 3 hours away.  Here are my "lessons learned" from my shopping experience with the personal shopper:
> 
> -*You will get exactly what you ask for, so be specific in describing your goals for the appt:*  I stated that I wanted a Fall wardrobe for work that was professional, but not corporate.  When I arrived, I was taken to a large dressing room that was decorated with artwork of my initial K, with water bottles and a platter of fancy cookies.  Nice!
> 
> There were approximately 12+ outfits in the dressing room all decked out with accessories, such as coordinating belts, scarves & necklaces.  The personal shopper did an EXCELLENT job incorporating items from my online wish list into the outfits.  For example, she created several outfits just based off a belt on my wish list.  On the downside, I asked for a wardrobe, and I got a wardrobe.  I assumed that I'd like max 1-2 outfits, but I ended up loving 50-60% of what she put together.  So that was overwhelming.  A pleasant surprise, but still overwhelming.
> 
> -*Probably not a good thing to do on a whim*:  I mainly did it because I had a random day off so I thought it would be a fun & different way to shop at Anthro.  Although I do technically need new Fall clothes & I have an upcoming work conference, I wasn't in desperate need of any new clothes.  Also, the store was just getting in some of the newer Fall items, so it probably would have been better to wait a month or so until all the stock had transitioned into Fall.
> 
> -*Prepare yourself mentally for the cost*.  Again, this was totally my fault, but it never occurred to me that I would actually LOVE 5-6 outfits, where outfits include coordinating items like necklaces, scarves, sweaters, belts.  I had set a mental budget for the trip, but I estimate my initial "keep" pile was slightly more than double my budget.  I spent a lot of time trying to reduce the pile to fit my budget, but it was difficult because a lot of the separate pieces worked together so if I cut a pair of pants, I was actually losing several other styling options.  In retrospect, I really should have just sucked up the cost and bought the entire keep pile.  It's funny, but I will easily spend $$$ on one designer dress for a special occasion, but I just couldn't pull the trigger for an entire wardrobe. I think part of it is knowing that I am 3 hours from a store & that I can't return items easily and I was worried about buyer's remorse.  I didn't feel pressured by her to purchase anything, but it was frustrating to know that I had allowed myself to create a keep pile that was way outside my budget.  I should have done a better job during the process of organizing pieces into some sort of purchasing hierarchy so it would have been easier to cut the keep pile down.  Also, I think I had a mental block of spending a certain amount of money in a relatively short (~ 2 1/2 hour) time.  It actually is quite amazing to think how quickly she was able to create a wardrobe for me that really reflected my own style.
> 
> The stylist was great (didn't just give me looks from the catalog) and I felt like I learned a lot during the process.  Overall, I had a great experience and I highly recommend the personal stylist option at Anthro.



Glad you had a great time and got some good stuff!
I have used the Personal Shopper service before and found it sooooo helpful with all of the feedback and ideas
I think its also nice that for visits where you just want ideas..you are not _required_ to buy(although its extremely hard not to) and they will help you just the same.


----------



## MCF

I love anthropologie.  Just going into the store and looking around puts me in a better mood.


----------



## Swanky

me too, the senses the store reaches is crazy! Scent, sight, etc. . .


----------



## SuLi

I just wanted to say that I'm a little disappointed with the service that I've received from both the store and catalog/online in the last 24 hours.  I ordered the Leifsdottir Vokko top (been bookmarked for ages...finally went on sale from $228 to $119) last week.  They sold out of my size online so I ordered the next size up.  I received the top on Monday, but it was too big, so I called the catalog/online number to see if they could do a store search.

The associate told me that I had to call a store in order to initiate a store locator search.  So, I called one of my local stores -- the SA was only able to search for stores in the region so she told me to call the catalog/online number again because apparently, they are able to conduct a store locator search.

I call the catalog/online again and the associate was able to do a search -- however, the associate only told me that the shirt was available in my size in Dallas, Nashville, and NYC.  Well, when I looked them up, lo and behold, each city has at least 2 stores.  

I spent over an hour on the phone calling NYC and Nashville and each was unable to locate the shirt.  After telling the SA at the Nashville store that I have been bounced back and forth, she told me that she would call the Dallas stores for me and call me back.  I did not hear back from her, so I called this morning and was able to finally find the shirt.

Having worked for Anthro years ago, I know how much they pride themselves on customer service.  I expected someone to at least help me refine the search so that I wouldn't have wasted all that time calling around between the various stores and the catalog/online site.  I guess the logical part of me should have given up since it's just a shirt.  I'm sad that they don't have a better system in place to locate items.

Thanks for letting me vent.  I really hope that when the shirt arrives, it actually fits!


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> You're adorable!!  Looks great!



Thanks Swanky!

The personal shopper sounds like lots of fun.


----------



## fayden

I called CS too looking for a pair of shoes in size 5.  and while they did a store locator on the item and found 2 stores that said had it, i had to call the stores myself.  i called 1 store and while the system said they had the shoe in a size 5, when they checked in the back for it, they didn't.  so the SA took down my name and # and would try to do another search for me, i haven't heard back from them.  i guess i'll give up on those shoes!  should have ordered them when they had em in stock.  size 5s are rare...  oh well.



SuLi said:


> I just wanted to say that I'm a little disappointed with the service that I've received from both the store and catalog/online in the last 24 hours.  I ordered the Leifsdottir Vokko top (been bookmarked for ages...finally went on sale from $228 to $119) last week.  They sold out of my size online so I ordered the next size up.  I received the top on Monday, but it was too big, so I called the catalog/online number to see if they could do a store search.
> 
> The associate told me that I had to call a store in order to initiate a store locator search.  So, I called one of my local stores -- the SA was only able to search for stores in the region so she told me to call the catalog/online number again because apparently, they are able to conduct a store locator search.
> 
> I call the catalog/online again and the associate was able to do a search -- however, the associate only told me that the shirt was available in my size in Dallas, Nashville, and NYC.  Well, when I looked them up, lo and behold, each city has at least 2 stores.
> 
> I spent over an hour on the phone calling NYC and Nashville and each was unable to locate the shirt.  After telling the SA at the Nashville store that I have been bounced back and forth, she told me that she would call the Dallas stores for me and call me back.  I did not hear back from her, so I called this morning and was able to finally find the shirt.
> 
> Having worked for Anthro years ago, I know how much they pride themselves on customer service.  I expected someone to at least help me refine the search so that I wouldn't have wasted all that time calling around between the various stores and the catalog/online site.  I guess the logical part of me should have given up since it's just a shirt.  I'm sad that they don't have a better system in place to locate items.
> 
> Thanks for letting me vent.  I really hope that when the shirt arrives, it actually fits!


----------



## oatmella

I have recently gotten into Anthropologie, and got these jeans in this plum shade and also the 'bone' color.  I also like the other colors.  They are the most comfortable jeans I have ever worn!

http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro/catalog/productdetail.jsp?id=D20471538&catId=CLOTHES-DENIM&pushId=CLOTHES-DENIM&popId=CLOTHES&navCount=78&color=055&isProduct=true&fromCategoryPage=true&isSubcategory=true&subCategoryId=CLOTHES-DENIM-COLOR&templateType=subCategory


----------



## Swanky

my faves too! I have the beige and the red


----------



## fayden

wow i love the plum color!



oatmella said:


> I have recently gotten into Anthropologie, and got these jeans in this plum shade and also the 'bone' color.  I also like the other colors.  They are the most comfortable jeans I have ever worn!
> 
> http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro/catalog/productdetail.jsp?id=D20471538&catId=CLOTHES-DENIM&pushId=CLOTHES-DENIM&popId=CLOTHES&navCount=78&color=055&isProduct=true&fromCategoryPage=true&isSubcategory=true&subCategoryId=CLOTHES-DENIM-COLOR&templateType=subCategory


----------



## LeeMiller

Thanks for posting about your personal shopper experience.  I'm thinking about setting up an appointment for myself since I also find the store to be overwhelming.


----------



## SuLi

Hi everyone!

I just purchased these two dresses on sale:

Mbira Frock: http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...CategoryPage=true&templateType=D#BVRRWidgetID

Contrasting Halves Dress: http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...CategoryPage=true&templateType=D#BVRRWidgetID

I only want to keep one because they are similar in style, but I'm having a difficult time deciding which one to keep.  I'm leaning towards the Contrasting Halves dress.  For some reason, the zipper ends about 1/4 of the way down, making it somewhat difficult to pull on and off.  The next size up was too big.  I'm model-shy.  I really appreciate your advice!  Thanks!


----------



## beggarbaby

kendal said:


> There were approximately 12+ outfits in the dressing room all decked out with accessories, such as coordinating belts, scarves & necklaces.  The personal shopper did an EXCELLENT job incorporating items from my online wish list into the outfits.  For example, she created several outfits just based off a belt on my wish list.  On the downside, I asked for a wardrobe, and I got a wardrobe.  I assumed that I'd like max 1-2 outfits, but I ended up loving 50-60% of what she put together.  So that was overwhelming.  A pleasant surprise, but still overwhelming.



Any chance of sharing some of the outfits? 

I couldn't resist the Transatlantic Bag:
http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...yId=ACCESSORIES-BAGS&templateType=subCategory

and the Soft Bands Tee in yellow. Really flattering and not expensive! If it goes on sale, I might pick up another color...
http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...THES-KNITSTEES-SOLID&templateType=subCategory

I'm trying to decide whether to keep this dress. Would you say it's boring or classy?? :|
http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...ryId=CLOTHES-DRESSES&templateType=subCategory


----------



## twiggers

I've seen the bloggers raving about that dress. I tried it on and didn't fall in love (too heavy for my TX weather). Personally? I think it is a real classy dress....but need some kind of pop! Whether it's a chunky necklace or some funky heels.


----------



## twiggers

Damn....I'm drooling over a few new fall pieces and my August budget is done  I was planning on devoting September to shoes/belts/necklaces...but I might cave and grab a skirt that I saw online. 

I need some leopard shoes though!


----------



## Swanky

SuLi said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I just purchased these two dresses on sale:
> 
> Mbira Frock: http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...CategoryPage=true&templateType=D#BVRRWidgetID
> 
> Contrasting Halves Dress: http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...CategoryPage=true&templateType=D#BVRRWidgetID
> 
> I only want to keep one because they are similar in style, but I'm having a difficult time deciding which one to keep.  I'm leaning towards the Contrasting Halves dress.  For some reason, the zipper ends about 1/4 of the way down, making it somewhat difficult to pull on and off.  The next size up was too big.  I'm model-shy.  I really appreciate your advice!  Thanks!




I prefer the Contrasting Halves. . .  but that issue is a drawback 


beggarbaby said:


> Any chance of sharing some of the outfits?
> 
> I couldn't resist the Transatlantic Bag:
> http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...yId=ACCESSORIES-BAGS&templateType=subCategory
> 
> and the Soft Bands Tee in yellow. Really flattering and not expensive! If it goes on sale, I might pick up another color...
> http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...THES-KNITSTEES-SOLID&templateType=subCategory
> 
> I'm trying to decide whether to keep this dress. Would you say it's boring or classy?? :|
> http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...ryId=CLOTHES-DRESSES&templateType=subCategory



It's classy, but a little too safe/boring to me ush:
DEFINITELY needs some accessories to liven it up!


----------



## *want it all*

SuLi said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I just purchased these two dresses on sale:
> 
> Mbira Frock: http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...CategoryPage=true&templateType=D#BVRRWidgetID
> 
> Contrasting Halves Dress: http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...CategoryPage=true&templateType=D#BVRRWidgetID
> 
> I only want to keep one because they are similar in style, but I'm having a difficult time deciding which one to keep.  I'm leaning towards the Contrasting Halves dress.  For some reason, the zipper ends about 1/4 of the way down, making it somewhat difficult to pull on and off.  The next size up was too big.  I'm model-shy.  I really appreciate your advice!  Thanks!


I personally wouldn't like the zipper factor alone, but also, I think the second dress' 2 red Xs by the chest looks a bit...off...if you know what I mean.  :wondering


----------



## nauticalstar

SuLi said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I just purchased these two dresses on sale:
> 
> Mbira Frock: http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...CategoryPage=true&templateType=D#BVRRWidgetID
> 
> Contrasting Halves Dress: http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...CategoryPage=true&templateType=D#BVRRWidgetID
> 
> I only want to keep one because they are similar in style, but I'm having a difficult time deciding which one to keep.  I'm leaning towards the Contrasting Halves dress.  For some reason, the zipper ends about 1/4 of the way down, making it somewhat difficult to pull on and off.  The next size up was too big.  I'm model-shy.  I really appreciate your advice!  Thanks!



I like the contrasting halves dress better!


----------



## klj

beggarbaby said:


> Any chance of sharing some of the outfits?
> 
> I couldn't resist the Transatlantic Bag:
> http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...yId=ACCESSORIES-BAGS&templateType=subCategory
> 
> and the Soft Bands Tee in yellow. Really flattering and not expensive! If it goes on sale, I might pick up another color...
> http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...THES-KNITSTEES-SOLID&templateType=subCategory
> 
> I'm trying to decide whether to keep this dress. Would you say it's boring or classy?? :|
> http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...ryId=CLOTHES-DRESSES&templateType=subCategory



I think this dress is classy..and you can do a lot with it..I tried it not long ago..going to wait for sale (I think it might be coming out in another colorway too???


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

beggarbaby said:


> Any chance of sharing some of the outfits?
> 
> I couldn't resist the Transatlantic Bag:
> http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...yId=ACCESSORIES-BAGS&templateType=subCategory
> 
> and the Soft Bands Tee in yellow. Really flattering and not expensive! If it goes on sale, I might pick up another color...
> http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...THES-KNITSTEES-SOLID&templateType=subCategory
> 
> I'm trying to decide whether to keep this dress. Would you say it's boring or classy?? :|
> http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...ryId=CLOTHES-DRESSES&templateType=subCategory



I adore that dress! You can do so much with it.


----------



## kendal

anthropologie has free shipping & free returns throughout September!

http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro/help/shipping_information.jsp


----------



## Swanky

Just bought this in black . . . seeing it online in grey makes me wanna go back for it!
http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...uct=true&fromCategoryPage=true&templateType=D
just bought this in a second color
http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...uct=true&fromCategoryPage=true&templateType=D


----------



## kelbell35

Has anyone seen the Glinting Persica Sweaterdress in stores yet?  I'd like to know what it looks like IRL, as well as the sizing on it.  It looks gorgeous on the website!


----------



## luvednotspoiled

Hey girls! First time poster of this thread! I need help styling this dress: (i hope this is the right spot to ask this!! if not, i apologize!  ) 

http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro/catalog/productdetail.jsp?id=19690411&navAction=jump&navCount=





I'll be wearing it to a baby shower at a country club, so I was thinking a cardi a simple, thin belt and pearl earrings and matching bracelet? What do you guys think?

Should I go FUNKY with the cardi (see TB cardi below) ...or should I stick with a cream cardi, because there is already so much going on?!?






HELP please!!!


----------



## coffeebeene

This thread seems to not be getting the activity it used to, so hopefully I can find answers here rather than in a brand new thread! 

Have you tried Anthropologie's new Pilcro? It looks the skinny fit jeans look great on their website, but most of the reviews seem to come from ladies with short legs, or whom are petite. Has anyone with longer legs had success with these? Where does it hit on you?

Also, how is the sizing? I usually take a 24 in jeans (7fam, JBrand, etc) so I was wondering if the Pilcro 25 would be equivalent to a normal 24.

For reference, I'm 5'5 with very long legs for my height, which means I look seriously disproportionate when my jeans fit awkwardly!


----------



## Swanky

I don't think Pilcro is new, I've been wearing it for a few years.  I am petite, so maybe I wear it because it's good for petite's{?}  I haven't worn jeans really since last spring so I can't remember.  IIRC I _think_ they may run slightly big.
Hopefully someone who's worn them more recently can help!


----------



## coffeebeene

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I don't think Pilcro is new, I've been wearing it for a few years.  I am petite, so maybe I wear it because it's good for petite's{?}  I haven't worn jeans really since last spring so I can't remember.  IIRC I _think_ they may run slightly big.
> Hopefully someone who's worn them more recently can help!



Oh no I hope they don't run big!

I probably thought they were new because they had features "Introducing Pilcro" etc. Good marketing on their part


----------



## Swanky

oh funny! LOL!  I as thinking it was named "Pilcro and the _____"  - can't remember the end.  Maybe they dropped the end and are calling it "new"? 
I find their house brands usually don't run small - but I also find they aren't always consistent style to style either.


----------



## missbanff

Yowza - mods please delete if necessary- but is anyone following what happened with Anthroholic?? 

Holy S**t.


----------



## nauticalstar

missbanff said:


> Yowza - mods please delete if necessary- but is anyone following what happened with Anthroholic??
> 
> Holy S**t.



 No, I had no idea anything was going on. I read her blog occasionally- I like the reader outfits.


----------



## Juliela

missbanff said:


> Yowza - mods please delete if necessary- but is anyone following what happened with Anthroholic??
> 
> Holy S**t.


 
I just tried to check out her blog and my access was denied -- only invited readers now...hmmm...wonder what's going on?


----------



## girliceclimber

^^There's a big discussion on this on the Effortless Anthropologie blog, if you want to watch the drama unfold...


----------



## DC-Cutie

Juliela said:


> I just tried to check out her blog and my access was denied -- only invited readers now...hmmm...wonder what's going on?



something about taking money from clients, apparently she was a personal shopper.


----------



## tunder53

Yes, I caught up on all of the drama this afternoon. I cannot believe how shady she is being. Just go to the first post on effortless anthropologie to be updated.


----------



## kendal

Juliela said:


> I just tried to check out her blog and my access was denied -- only invited readers now...hmmm...wonder what's going on?


Is that why it asks for a gmail account?  I originally thought she deleted it altogether.  A few months ago I thought about doing her personal shopping thing - glad I didn't now!


----------



## nauticalstar

Huh. just went and read about in on EA. Guess thats a blog I won't be reading anymore!


----------



## Swanky

_*gently steers thread away from gossip*_


----------



## Swanky

Anyone enjoying 25% off sweaters right now!? 

I love this, anyone try it?
http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...yId=CLOTHES-NEW-TOPS&templateType=subCategory


----------



## nauticalstar

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Anyone enjoying 25% off sweaters right now!?
> 
> I love this, anyone try it?
> http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...yId=CLOTHES-NEW-TOPS&templateType=subCategory



oh wow that's adorable! I've been staying away from shopping, so I haven't tried it. But even though I don't often wear that type of green, I'd be willing to try for that top!


----------



## Swanky

comes in black too!


----------



## Swanky

ohmuhgaw! Just clicked on the curtains link 
http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...ount=60&pushId=HOME-CURTAINS&id=HOME-CURTAINS

I NEED origami drapes!!!


----------



## girliceclimber

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> ohmuhgaw! Just clicked on the curtains link
> http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...ount=60&pushId=HOME-CURTAINS&id=HOME-CURTAINS
> 
> I NEED origami drapes!!!



Well they're sold out of those darn Missoni for Target drapes so these are a good alternative .

And switching topics: aurgh there were SO many good things on sale this week, but with the free shipping promo everything sold out by the time I was awake (I live on the West Coast -- so bad for missing out on sales and eBay auctions!).  I really wanted a Tupelo dress (the blue one with lemons on it), although... probably better that it sold out as I have nowhere to wear it to, and really, how many times can you wear a dress with lemons on it around the same crowd?


----------



## wetbandit42

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Anyone enjoying 25% off sweaters right now!?
> 
> I love this, anyone try it?
> http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...yId=CLOTHES-NEW-TOPS&templateType=subCategory



Me! I ordered the sweater below (it looks so soft & cozy for fall!), plus a few other things (a mug, an adorable ruffled mini ceramic baker, and 2 sale drawer knobs)

http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...yId=CLOTHES-SWEATERS&templateType=subCategory


----------



## Swanky

right!? Kind of a statement piece . . . gotta spread the wears out amongst different crowds!   I have a tank w/ a very unique neckline from them and I'm the same about it, I don't want to wear it around the same people much or when a camera is out, lol!


----------



## nauticalstar

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> right!? Kind of a statement piece . . . gotta spread the wears out amongst different crowds!   I have a tank w/ a very unique neckline from them and I'm the same about it, I don't want to wear it around the same people much or *when a camera is out,* lol!



I recently learned this... I looked at pictures of myself from 4 different Christmas parties over two years, and I am wearing the same sweater in each! Its a cute sweater, but jeez. I was all set to wear it last year, too, until I noticed! I imagine there are other holiday events I wore it to that I don't have pictures from... I totally need a new Christmas sweater


----------



## Swanky




----------



## sparksflyy

i can't believe the anthroholic drama!  what the heck!?


----------



## Swanky

please, no gossip/drama here


----------



## Juliela

_off topic_


----------



## fayden

it's finally cold enough for me to break out my new peacoat!












i got the regular size 2.  but i'm super short so it falls to my hip.


----------



## ozmodiar

^That coat is adorable on you! I love the color.

Nice bag, too!


----------



## J_L33

http://3.bp.blogspot.com/-gAnw4nbk_i0/TlTS2o6klaI/AAAAAAAAKWE/vOqsevoFzig/s1600/2011-08-24_0615.png


Can someone help me with where in the catalog this image is taken from?
I'd like to know for reference....


On an aside:
I used to always look down upon Anthropologie...to me it seemed that their target customer is a librarian who wore old vintagey clothes she had hoarded since the seventies...and whose tweed and wools had a faint smell of a cat...but wow, a couple of times browsing their website and i'm totally converted to it!


----------



## BasketballCourt

Just ordered this top... I figured, might as well for $20 

http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...uct=true&fromCategoryPage=true&templateType=D


----------



## PrettyCamellia

*Fayden* that peacoat looks similar to the ones I bought at urban outfitters a couple of years ago. I'm glad they're still in style. Looks cute on you and  the bag.


----------



## nafrate

The Transatlantic bag looks really fun! A bright orange-y reddish color, leather, and a nice big size for fall. I don't know if I will get it though, the swirly pattern on the front is kind of irritating me.


----------



## klj

We need to work on reviving this thread 
I've purchased things over the summer..and looking forward to fall~ dresses, boots, tights.
I think I'm going to really be extra thoughtful in what I purchase. A dress or two.. casual jacket/coat..1 more pr. of boots or booties..a couple more pr's of tights. I'm going to try and shop my closet and add a couple more pieces to it.


----------



## twiggers

I want all three colors of the Stet Slim jeans. They were so comfy! But at $100 a pop, I've got to rein it in! 

I will easily find myself going overboard since I have very little F/W clothing....I lived in Miami and flip flops are standard year round. But now I'm in Texas and we apparently get cold in the winter!

Granted, it's 97 today....so I have no desire to wear winter clothing. 

But I want tights and booties and colored denim! Need more tops too!


----------



## Swanky

Yes! You'll need boots for nearly an entire month collectively 
I typically go from flip flops to Uggs. . .  sometimes back and worth twice in one day as you've probably started to notice!


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

J_L33 said:


> http://3.bp.blogspot.com/-gAnw4nbk_i0/TlTS2o6klaI/AAAAAAAAKWE/vOqsevoFzig/s1600/2011-08-24_0615.png
> 
> 
> On an aside:
> I used to always look down upon Anthropologie...to me it seemed that their target customer is a librarian who wore old vintagey clothes she had hoarded since the seventies...and whose tweed and wools had a faint smell of a cat...but wow, a couple of times browsing their website and i'm totally converted to it!



Hahaha. That's pretty detailed.  

I purchased a few sale items from the site and a lemmings from ebay.  Hopefully, I'll have some pictures to share soon.


----------



## Swanky

Wanna see pics!!!


----------



## fayden

bad anthropologie...  ordered a missoni scarf on friday.  and i just got an email today 5 days later that it is cancelled.  no apology or anything.


----------



## Swanky

Oh no!  The store in Plano TX had a good selection this afternoon.


----------



## twiggers

Swanky: I hear ya about the weather! I gave up and wore jeans and a cardi yesterday and I think it was 94 LOL

I'm still craving those colored jeans....might go with the rose and gold and pass on the hunter green. 

October catalog has a few nice dresses that I should go try on. 

I do need more F/W skirts and dresses...and pants and tops LOL I have zero F/W wardrobe thanks to living in Miami.


----------



## LilMissRedSoles

Hello anthro-fans, I'm based in Australia and want to order some Anthropologie items via the website, but I'm not sure about sizing - there seems to be quite big differences between the sizing we have here and in the US. Can anyone tell me how Anthro sizes compare with somewhere like Topshop or Zara? Many thanks in advance!


----------



## Swanky

Honestly, like most stores each brand runs different. Any specific pieces?  We can better help that way.


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

I wore this dress last Thursday: http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro/catalog/productdetail.jsp?id=20077244&navAction=jump&navCount=

Sorry, the pictures aren't the best quality:


----------



## Swanky

OMGosh you look fantastic!!!


----------



## Lanier

So cute, Whitley! I'm in  with that dress!


----------



## nauticalstar

Can anybody help me quickly style a dress? I normally have a jcrew dress to wear to weddings, but it doesn't seem to fit anymore, and the wedding is next weekend! The dress I have that I could wear is the charcoal terrace dress (below) and the wedding is not super formal. I am mainly worried about shoes, as I have only one pair of dress shoes and they are in a similar (clashy!) print. As I said, not super formal, so even some nice flat sandals would work. I'm looking for inexpensive and relatively comfy  Maybe from zappos, as I know they are fast. 

also looking for jewelry- but I can make that work, as I have a good set of basics, and can make anything I might need. 

I do have a couple of nice pashminas- jewel tone purple, a medium turquoise, white.

I checked all the regular reviews websites, but a lot of people didn't seem to like it- felt it was too much like a nightie. But I like it! I don't think I look like I'm wearing pajamas. But it meant that the blogs weren't much help styling.


----------



## Swanky

I like it!  Would be very cute w/ black, grey, yellow or red heels and a cropped cardi.

Even a big-ish statement necklace would look great IMO!


----------



## GelTea

I also think it is pretty. I am big fan of wearing blazers with dresses; it is a versatile look and will definitely make it look less nightie-like.


----------



## dorcast

I have that dress and love it.  It does have more of a green tint than the photographs, so I did find it tough to pair with anything but black or maybe  silver. 

I think a blazer would be too structured, as it is somewhat flowy and empire. And, it seems very summery for closed pump.  I think you need a sandal if it's not too cold where you are.  I would try a cashmere cardigan, a wrap or maybe one of those longer wrappy cardigans (I don't think I'm naming it well, but I"m envisioning a DKNY wrap sweater that I wear with everything!)


----------



## lilmountaingirl

All of the Missoni scarves are online now...


----------



## GelTea

I think that the structured shape of a blazer makes a great bold contrast to the dress's flowiness. This is a very different dress, of course, but you can get somewhat of the effect of a flowy dress+blazer pairing: (photo from LA Times)


----------



## fayden

lilmountaingirl said:


> All of the Missoni scarves are online now...



i replaced my scarf order that was cancelled but it is a pre order for a ship date of 11/01.  we'll see if that actually comes through.


----------



## lilmountaingirl

fayden said:


> i replaced my scarf order that was cancelled but it is a pre order for a ship date of 11/01.  we'll see if that actually comes through.



I hope it does!  Which one did you get?


----------



## fayden

lilmountaingirl said:


> I hope it does!  Which one did you get?



http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...id=22788137&parentid=SEARCH_RESULTS&color=066

i love the colors, so here's hoping it arrives.


----------



## lilmountaingirl

fayden said:


> http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...id=22788137&parentid=SEARCH_RESULTS&color=066
> 
> i love the colors, so here's hoping it arrives.



I love that one!


----------



## Lanier

fayden said:


> http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...id=22788137&parentid=SEARCH_RESULTS&color=066
> 
> i love the colors, so here's hoping it arrives.



I saw one of this exact scarf in my Anthro store the other day. I'm considering getting it...it's gorgeous IRL. I hope your order goes through ok!


----------



## Swanky

All sale apparel is an add'l 25% off right now!

I got this in red:
http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...uct=true&fromCategoryPage=true&templateType=D

I got this as well, in navy, it's one of those things you HAVE to try on, looks like nothing on the hanger.
http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...uct=true&fromCategoryPage=true&templateType=D

Got this in navy :shame: I think I may officially have it in every color now.
http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...uct=true&fromCategoryPage=true&templateType=D


----------



## lilmountaingirl

Lanier said:


> I saw one of this exact scarf in my Anthro store the other day. I'm considering getting it...it's gorgeous IRL. I hope your order goes through ok!



Get it!


----------



## lilmountaingirl

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> All sale apparel is an add'l 25% off right now!
> 
> I got this as well, in navy, it's one of those things you HAVE to try on, looks like nothing on the hanger.
> http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro... i'm going to have to male it my go to store.


----------



## lil_peanut

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> All sale apparel is an add'l 25% off right now!
> 
> I got this in red:
> http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...uct=true&fromCategoryPage=true&templateType=D




Argh, I had that in my bag and was too late! No worries, I got this in blue:
http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...uct=true&fromCategoryPage=true&templateType=D

And these boots:
http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...uct=true&fromCategoryPage=true&templateType=D


----------



## nauticalstar

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I like it!  Would be very cute w/ black, grey, yellow or red heels and a cropped cardi.
> 
> Even a big-ish statement necklace would look great IMO!





GelTea said:


> I also think it is pretty. I am big fan of wearing blazers with dresses; it is a versatile look and will definitely make it look less nightie-like.





dorcast said:


> I have that dress and love it.  It does have more of a green tint than the photographs, so I did find it tough to pair with anything but black or maybe  silver.
> 
> I think a blazer would be too structured, as it is somewhat flowy and empire. And, it seems very summery for closed pump.  I think you need a sandal if it's not too cold where you are.  I would try a cashmere cardigan, a wrap or maybe one of those longer wrappy cardigans (I don't think I'm naming it well, but I"m envisioning a DKNY wrap sweater that I wear with everything!)



Thank you for the tips! I have done some research and some digging in my closet... I have a basic cropped navy cardigan with half sleeves, which looks pretty nice! My only blazer is gray, which just does not work hehe. I agree about closed pumps, I tried it on with plain black and it looked weird. I went to DSW and found a cheap, basic pair of navy satin sandals.

I have a gorgeous bib-style necklace- not super big, but I'll try that, swanky! I love having excuses to wear it- its not really an everyday necklace. Probably go simple with everything else- stud earrings, etc. 

Thanks sooo much for the help- I'm hopeless when it comes to last minute outfits. I could post pics if anyone is interested


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

Thanks so much for the kind words *Swanky *and *Lanier*.

That's a lovely dress *nauticalstar*, please pose pictures of your outfit when you wear it. 


Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> All sale apparel is an add'l 25% off right now!



Thanks for posting this!!  I'm off to check out the sale now.

This was my outfit today (an Anthro cardigan, belt, and blouse):


----------



## lilmountaingirl

I'm trying really hard to avoid this sale...  Today i bought a McQueen dress, last week i bought one of the LE Missoni scarves, and i really like my hubby and would hate it if he sent me in search of a new one (lol)!


----------



## Swanky

I love that color! I have that same cardi in grey - too cute!

Let's see nauticalstar!!


----------



## indi3r4

I stopped by at anthro yesterday and picked up this poncho in moss.. 

http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro/catalog/productdetail.jsp?color=031&navAction=jump&id=22498729
http://resources.shopstyle.com/sim/...thropologie-sweaters-cabled-cocoon-poncho.jpg

and i have this dress on hold and will pick them up today.. 
http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro/catalog/productdetail.jsp?color=038&navAction=jump&id=20909255


----------



## indi3r4

lil_peanut said:


> Argh, I had that in my bag and was too late! No worries, I got this in blue:
> http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...uct=true&fromCategoryPage=true&templateType=D
> 
> And these boots:
> http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...uct=true&fromCategoryPage=true&templateType=D



ohhhh those boots.. i like!


----------



## lil_peanut

Thanks! At that sale price I figured I have to at least give them a try.


----------



## twiggers

I've been trying to get to the store this week but I have been swamped at work! It's only 2 miles away, but I know I'll spend at least an hour trying on stuff.


----------



## nauticalstar

Ok, here's my outfit! SO took the picture from an odd angle- the dress is just above my knees. I look shorter or kind of squished in these pics? Maybe its the resizing? Anyway! 

plain cardi- GAP
navy shoes- DSW
necklace- bought at a silver shop in India- its a lot prettier than the photo shows!


----------



## kendal

Looks great!


----------



## d3899

Looks really great, Nautical!


----------



## jordanjordan

Does anyone have the flounce parka? It comes in orange and ivory.  If so, does it look like I (or a seamstress, but preferably me) could easily remove the fur with a seam ripper?  I just don't like the look of it but otherwise it is exactly what I'm looking for.  Please quote me if you respond so I make sure I see it, I don't come in this thread all the time.

Thanks!


----------



## dorcast

nauticalstar said:


> Ok, here's my outfit! SO took the picture from an odd angle- the dress is just above my knees. I look shorter or kind of squished in these pics? Maybe its the resizing? Anyway!
> 
> plain cardi- GAP
> navy shoes- DSW
> necklace- bought at a silver shop in India- its a lot prettier than the photo shows!



You look great!


----------



## rosettesarered

I need advice! Which jacket do you girls think looks better?

First one is the Noble Trench. Second one is the Draconid Coat.


----------



## BasketballCourt

^ I love the second one!


----------



## Swanky

#1!


----------



## twiggers

#1


----------



## jun3machina

another vote for #1...LOVE THAT COLOR!


----------



## kelbell35

rosettesarered said:


> I need advice! Which jacket do you girls think looks better?
> 
> First one is the Noble Trench. Second one is the Draconid Coat.



I like the first one the best!


----------



## nauticalstar

#1 for sure!

Also, thanks for the outfit advice- I wore it this past weekend


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

I vote for #1.

You look very nice nauticalstar.

Thanks Swanky!


----------



## twiggers

Your outfit was great Nautical!


----------



## smileykins

I picked up 2 things today with the additional 40% off of sale! 
I got the Thames Pullover in Ivory:
http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...id=22501308&parentid=SEARCH_RESULTS&color=005

and the All Aflutter Blouse in yellow:
http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...id=21206602&parentid=SEARCH_RESULTS&color=012

Together they came out to be just a little over $50, but i'm in love with them!!


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

Purchased this coat in-store over the weekend:
http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...uct=true&fromCategoryPage=true&templateType=D


----------



## Swanky

Ooooh, so pretty and demure!  Love your photos, feel free


----------



## BagLovingMom

I love seeing the purchases! I just ordered this:
http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...uct=true&fromCategoryPage=true&templateType=D
The reviews were meh but the price too good for me to resist!


----------



## biancagirl

Hi! I'm not a big Anthropologie shopper in general, but I tried on this dress a couple of weeks ago and just fell in love with the design. Unfortunately though, they only had one size left and it was too big on me when I tried it on. Anyone happen to know what this dress is called so I can try and track it down somewhere? It's by Lauren Moffatt.

Here's a pic: http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-X0nwoSlVUBU/Tf7B4Hrb1PI/AAAAAAAAAxc/1QwWNAhHbdI/s400/11S_sample_sale.2.jpg


----------



## Swanky

Just got this Maricopa Point top and LOVE it!!

http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...id=23404221&parentid=SEARCH_RESULTS&color=079


----------



## jun3machina

november catalog is out and im dying for the tweed sweater jacket!


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Ooooh, so pretty and demure!  Love your photos, feel free


Hahha. Thanks so much.  I'll share pictures the next time I wear it.

Purchased this skirt today:

http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...uct=true&fromCategoryPage=true&templateType=D

And I was very tempted to purchase this top, but decided against it. It was too shiny or something. I dunno.  It looks so great in the catalog, but I didn't love it in person. Although, everything looks amazing in the catalog, huh?

http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro/catalog/productdetail.jsp?id=S20283594&navAction=jump&navCount=


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Got a ton of great stuff today! Will post pics later!


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

My Anthro skirt:


----------



## beggarbaby

http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro/catalog/productdetail.jsp?color=015&navAction=jump&id=23147184





http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro/catalog/productdetail.jsp?color=008&navAction=jump&id=23457567





http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro/catalog/productdetail.jsp?color=072&navAction=jump&id=22837017

I love this sweater. It's on sale ($79, used to be $230!) and it's sooooo soft. You have to be short for it to work though...


----------



## Swanky

You look fab as always Whitley!!

^that sweater would be cute w/ a tank and skinnies!


----------



## keodi

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> You look fab as always Whitley!!
> 
> ^that sweater would be cute w/ a tank and skinnies!


 
definitely! I ordered so many items during the 50% black friday sale, my orders are slowly coming in..


----------



## heart goes boOm

WhitleyGilbert said:


> My Anthro skirt:



SO cute!  i just started working for real so i need to find cute work clothes esp. from anthro  i gotta try that skirt


----------



## lilmountaingirl

Half price Missoni scarves for me!  Woot woot!  I went to the store looking for some items i saw online and they had a large sale section but not the items i wanted...  I really wish i would have gone on black friday.  I totally missed out.


----------



## beggarbaby

I can't help myself! Good stuff! This hoodie is so much cuter than the picture...


----------



## keodi

beggarbaby said:


> I can't help myself! Good stuff! This hoodie is so much cuter than the picture...


 nice!


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

beggarbaby said:


> I can't help myself! Good stuff! This hoodie is so much cuter than the picture...




Thanks so much *Swanky *and *heart goes bm*!!!

I like both of these items. The hoodie looks really cute in the picture to me.
http://forum.purseblog.com/member.php?u=12253


----------



## lilmountaingirl

I think my store is just overwhelming me. I went back today to look for sweaters and came home with three books.  McQueen Savage Beauty, and two others.  Sigh.


----------



## viba424

DH thinks this dress is so frumpy. Granted I never wear long flowy things. What are your thoughts?

http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro/catalog/productdetail.jsp?color=069&navAction=jump&id=22580161


Im also trying to figure out what top/shoes would look best with this skirt. Its certainly not a "slimming" skirt but I love the look

http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro/catalog/productdetail.jsp?color=030&navAction=jump&id=23439607


----------



## snibor

I think that dress is kind of nothing...nothing special.  More important, if the DH doesn't like it, I wouldn't get it.


----------



## Swanky

I think it's a cute comfy dress. Not sexy or anything, just wear when he's not around!


----------



## sneezz

viba424 said:


> DH thinks this dress is so frumpy. Granted I never wear long flowy things. What are your thoughts?
> 
> http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro/catalog/productdetail.jsp?color=069&navAction=jump&id=22580161
> 
> 
> Im also trying to figure out what top/shoes would look best with this skirt. Its certainly not a "slimming" skirt but I love the look
> 
> http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro/catalog/productdetail.jsp?color=030&navAction=jump&id=23439607



Not a fan of the dress but if you love it...get it!  I often buy things regardless of what DH thinks. He's not the one wearing it right? So who cares! Sometimes I purposely wear an outfit that he doesn't particularly like to annoy him.


----------



## lilmountaingirl

sneezz said:


> I often buy things regardless of what DH thinks. He's not the one wearing it right? So who cares! Sometimes I purposely wear an outfit that he doesn't particularly like to annoy him.



Me too!  Hee hee.


----------



## beggarbaby

Got this outfit yesterday. I'm big into yellow and white right now.  I wanted some bright jeans, and these were perfect! Cheerful without being too in your face. They're my first pair of proper skinnies! I kinda want them in this red too, but they're a bit pricey. Are good jeans really worth that much money? I'm hoping they're go on sale, but it kinda doesn't look like they will.

Is there a rhyme or reason to the way that things go on sale? I mean timing and types of items - has anyone sussed this out?

Not sure if I want to keep that sweater - it's a rougher texture and I don't think I'll be able to get a coat on over those non-sleeves. How do you guys wear your dolman sleeved or poncho-sleeved items with outerwear? I'm not sure if I want to keep it if it's only for wearing in the house or on warmer days... I do love the style of it though.


----------



## pghandbag

I like that outfit beggarbaby!

My store's sale stock is overflowing and spilled into the regular section. This was before the new markdowns today! All these promotions still don't seem to be moving a lot of the items. It's kind of surprising. 

I really wanted one of the missoni scarves on sale with the extra % off but I can't seem to find one.


----------



## pghandbag

WhitleyGilbert said:


> My Anthro skirt:



I LOVE that skirt on you!


----------



## keodi

beggarbaby said:


> Got this outfit yesterday. I'm big into yellow and white right now.  I wanted some bright jeans, and these were perfect! Cheerful without being too in your face. They're my first pair of proper skinnies! I kinda want them in this red too, but they're a bit pricey. Are good jeans really worth that much money? I'm hoping they're go on sale, but it kinda doesn't look like they will.
> 
> Is there a rhyme or reason to the way that things go on sale? I mean timing and types of items - has anyone sussed this out?
> 
> Not sure if I want to keep that sweater - it's a rougher texture and I don't think I'll be able to get a coat on over those non-sleeves. How do you guys wear your dolman sleeved or poncho-sleeved items with outerwear? I'm not sure if I want to keep it if it's only for wearing in the house or on warmer days... I do love the style of it though.


 
I'm loving the outfit!


----------



## beggarbaby

Love these too. Tempted by the additional 30% off sale that's going on right now!


----------



## Swanky

I find that they put the things that aren't selling well on sale.  So sometimes it's an item in every color, sometimes it's an item in 1 color only and the others never make it to sale.

That dolman sweater jacket _is_ intended to be outerwear IMO 
LOVE the jeans!


----------



## Janiece

Love this store!


----------



## keodi

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> *I find that they put the things that aren't selling well on sale.* So sometimes it's an item in every color, sometimes it's an item in 1 color only and the others never make it to sale.
> 
> That dolman sweater jacket _is_ intended to be outerwear IMO
> LOVE the jeans!


 
I agree,I  have been stalking the puckered pocket blouse for a while now, but it wouldn't go on sale why? because it's on of their best sellers.


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

beggarbaby said:


> Love these too. Tempted by the additional 30% off sale that's going on right now!


What is the name of this scarf? Love it.  I didn't see it on the website. Can you post a link, if you don't mind?

The other outfit that you posted is very nice as well.  If you keep the sweater, I hope you post modeling  pictures of this outfit.  It's all paired together very well. I think  the sweater is outerwear as well.



pghandbag said:


> I LOVE that skirt on you!


Thank you!  



Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I find that they put the things  that aren't selling well on sale.  So sometimes it's an item in every  color, sometimes it's an item in 1 color only and the others never make  it to sale.


Hmm, I've never notice this but thinking back to my last visit there (this past Saturday), I think you might be on to something.


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

I couldn't resist the sale. I'm still scoping things out online, however; this weekend I got this dress in both mustard yellow and cream. I don't know if I'm keeping them though.  They are somewhat long on me.







I also considered getting this skirt for (one for myself and one in a different color as a gift to my mother), but decided against it.  I like the skirt a lot and it has a lot of potential, but the shape isn't the most flattering on me.  http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...uct=true&fromCategoryPage=true&templateType=D

I also got a monogram mug for myself and one as part of Christmas gift to a friend. 






This top is the other part of my gift to her.


----------



## Swanky

great gifts! I've had that mug for a while and I love it! Have you seen the Mr. one?  I bought it in 3 letters, it's SO sturdy!


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> great gifts! I've had that mug for a while and I love it! Have you seen the Mr. one?  I bought it in 2 letters, it's SO sturdy!



Hmm, I don't think I've see those and I just checked the site too.


----------



## Swanky

here it is!
http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...mp&id=78404&parentid=SEARCH_RESULTS&color=whi

In the store it's called the Mr. and the other one is the Mrs., so cute!

I bought all 4 colors in this too:
http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...d=A22956460&parentid=SEARCH_RESULTS&color=030


----------



## beggarbaby

WhitleyGilbert said:


> What is the name of this scarf? Love it.  I didn't see it on the website. Can you post a link, if you don't mind?
> 
> The other outfit that you posted is very nice as well.  If you keep the sweater, I hope you post modeling  pictures of this outfit.  It's all paired together very well. I think  the sweater is outerwear as well.


I had to dig around to find that 'scarf' because it's listed as a sarong in the Lounge section, but in the second picture they styled it like a scarf and I'm hoping it'll work as a large scarf or a shawl. It's coming in the mail.

http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...-LOUNGEWEAR-CHEMISES&templateType=subCategory

I think a 50% off sale items sale just happened. I might try to head in today to find this scarf for my dog-lover friend and to check out a wavy red quilt...

http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...uct=true&fromCategoryPage=true&templateType=D

I agree that the sweater is outerwear, but those other sweaters I posted earlier are dolmanish too and I'm having more trouble seeing what coats to wear with those. Looks like only ponchos (or that blue sweater) would really work. As for that outfit, I'm still debating whether to keep those jeans as I'm pretty short and not got the thinnest of thighs. Maybe a stiffer fabric in bootcut would be better but good luck finding yellow bootcut jeans right now!

Do they have certain sales that we can anticipate every year? I figured out that they probably put stuff on sale that isn't selling well since the most popular items never go on sale, but those are a bit harder to predict - if I love something, everyone else must too, right? 

I keep hoping this bag will go on sale, as it's a lot for a non-leather bag. It's not eyecatching online, but it's a great little tote in person.


----------



## beggarbaby

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> great gifts! I've had that mug for a while and I love it! Have you seen the Mr. one?  I bought it in 3 letters, it's SO sturdy!



I'm pretty sure we have one of those mugs kicking around the house too.

I just finally checkout their housewares section and I'm sorry I did! I like these hooks... anyone ever install/use their hardware?


----------



## kcf68

So excited that there is a store  in Little Rock AR where we are moving too.   Have seen the stores on vacations but had hubby with me and I can't shop with an impatient man...


----------



## Swanky

I put Anthro hardware in my DD's bedroom/bath 
They've never had so many extra % off sale goods like this before in my memory.


----------



## pellarin22

I love Anthropologie! I just got a second price adjustment on my Heathered Hillside Cardigan which brings my cost down to $75 from the original price of $249!! I love their sales!


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> here it is!
> http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...mp&id=78404&parentid=SEARCH_RESULTS&color=whi
> 
> In the store it's called the Mr. and the other one is the Mrs., so cute!
> 
> I bought all 4 colors in this too:
> http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...d=A22956460&parentid=SEARCH_RESULTS&color=030




Oh those mugs.  I like those a lot. I would like to have a couple of those too.

Thanks for the info on the scarf, beggarbaby.

I slightly annoyed by the additional 50% off sale items. Now I want some price adjustments but it's too close to Christmas for me to bother going back to the mall and deal with the chaos.... I will peruse the site for more things to buy though.  

So is this new percentage an additional 50% off of sale instead of 30% off now? I've never heard of all of these extra sales happening either.


----------



## beggarbaby

pellarin22 said:


> I love Anthropologie! I just got a second price adjustment on my Heathered Hillside Cardigan which brings my cost down to $75 from the original price of $249!! I love their sales!



How strict are they with the price adjustments? 

I got a sweater too and it was $230, then $89, and then it went on sale with these crazy prices, which would bring it down to $45 if they let me do a second adjustment. It might be over 14 days though...


----------



## Swanky

they're strict on the 14 days.  If they still have it though and the tags are on, you can return it. Then go get another and rebuy it.
Is the same even still on today?


----------



## dorcast

I have had them be strict with their adjustment policy, but recently I was there returning another top, and noticed something I had bought was further on sale. I said "Oh well, I guess I'm too late" and the SA volunteered to adjust it for me.

I've never seen them have as many sales as they have had this year. I have been taking advantage of too many of them!


----------



## pellarin22

beggarbaby said:


> How strict are they with the price adjustments?
> 
> I got a sweater too and it was $230, then $89, and then it went on sale with these crazy prices, which would bring it down to $45 if they let me do a second adjustment. It might be over 14 days though...


   I had ordered my cardigan online and according to the price adjustment policy you have 14 days from the shipping date so I just called up and asked because I think tomorrow would have made it 14 days. It doesn't hurt to just call and ask especially if you ordered it online.


----------



## sneezz

pellarin22 said:


> I love Anthropologie! I just got a second price adjustment on my Heathered Hillside Cardigan which brings my cost down to $75 from the original price of $249!! I love their sales!



Wow you really lucked out cuz I've read on some blogs that they only allow 1 price adjustment within 14 days of purchase.


----------



## Couturegrl

This is by far my favorite store.  I feel so lucky because here in Nashville there is a regular Anthro store AND an Anthropologie Accessories store!   So I can go in and try on all the shoes...love it!


----------



## shiba_inu

What is the lowest that Anthro will mark down it's prices?  Percentage wise and in general, that is.

I know that if something is still around for about a year or so, it may or may not be drastically reduced.  I think it depends on how many are still around or if it originally sold out quickly.  Since people do so many returns, sometimes something pops up unexpectedly.  I've been trying to figure out how they do the markdowns.  

Wondering what the usual % markdowns are.  That is, not items which have been returned, but regular stock.  It looks like 1st markdown is about 30% or so.  Then it may go to 50%.  With the current sales, I am curious about what they'll do for the After Christmas sales.


----------



## shiba_inu

Does anybody remember how many different styles of Missoni scarves Anthropologie was selling?  Wondering if they will be coming out with more.

I have seen a few pictures online, of about 4 or 5 different styles.  At the stores, I saw maybe 2 or 3 other additional styles.  I'll try to find some pictures later. I think one style even came in 2 different colors. 

Also, for anyone who purchased a scarf, either online or in store, did you receive it in the Missoni folder / cardboard sleeve?  Of the ones I have seen, mostly on sale, none were in a box.  Pity, since some were really snagged and basically wrecked.  I know that many people have been looking for them, so it's a shame that some became virtually unsaleable.  Based on that, I shouldn't be buying them, but I am a sucker for some of the patterns.


----------



## J_L33

nauticalstar said:


> Ok, here's my outfit! SO took the picture from an odd angle- the dress is just above my knees. I look shorter or kind of squished in these pics? Maybe its the resizing? Anyway!
> 
> plain cardi- GAP
> navy shoes- DSW
> necklace- bought at a silver shop in India- its a lot prettier than the photo shows!


 
What's the name of this dress? 
I want to hunt it down!

Edit: It's the charcoal terrace dress...off to the hunt!


----------



## hellokatiegirl

pellarin22 said:


> I had ordered my cardigan online and according to the price adjustment policy you have 14 days from the shipping date so I just called up and asked because I think tomorrow would have made it 14 days. It doesn't hurt to just call and ask especially if you ordered it online.



I went into the store to get a price adjustment on two sale items I bought online. I forget the name of the items but it was the "gold" skirt with the birds and houses on it and the "Agnita" sweater dress.

The S.A. was great and did the adjustments with no questions asked. I got $100 dollars back on the price adjustment! I used this money to buy even more sale items! I got the deco spark skirt for $35 (reg $200) and the cute button down shirt with the mice on it. 

You can't beat these prices!


----------



## pellarin22

shiba_inu said:


> Does anybody remember how many different styles of Missoni scarves Anthropologie was selling? Wondering if they will be coming out with more.
> 
> I have seen a few pictures online, of about 4 or 5 different styles. At the stores, I saw maybe 2 or 3 other additional styles. I'll try to find some pictures later. I think one style even came in 2 different colors.
> 
> Also, for anyone who purchased a scarf, either online or in store, did you receive it in the Missoni folder / cardboard sleeve? Of the ones I have seen, mostly on sale, none were in a box. Pity, since some were really snagged and basically wrecked. I know that many people have been looking for them, so it's a shame that some became virtually unsaleable. Based on that, I shouldn't be buying them, but I am a sucker for some of the patterns.


 
I remember seeing three types in Anthro in September, but after that they seemed to have six types online. I bought the multi-striped one for 50% off and they were giving me a Missoni box for it but I wanted to wear it right away so I didn't take the box. I know it was discounted even more. But the store I went to only had one of each on display and the other stock sold out even at full price.


----------



## shiba_inu

You mean you have this one?  The Skinny Spectrum Muffler.
http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro/catalog/productdetail.jsp?id=22786297&navAction=jump&navCount=

I finally got a hold of one, too!  I originally saw 2 of these in a store at the first markdown, but wasn't sure if I really "needed" it.  When the 30% off sale promotion began, I called the store, but they were sold out already.  Then I found it at another store.  This one is really nice.




pellarin22 said:


> I remember seeing three types in Anthro in September, but after that they seemed to have six types online. I bought the multi-striped one for 50% off and they were giving me a Missoni box for it but I wanted to wear it right away so I didn't take the box. I know it was discounted even more. But the store I went to only had one of each on display and the other stock sold out even at full price.


----------



## shiba_inu

shiba_inu said:


> Does anybody remember how many different styles of Missoni scarves Anthropologie was selling?  Wondering if they will be coming out with more.
> 
> I have seen a few pictures online, of about 4 or 5 different styles.  At the stores, I saw maybe 2 or 3 other additional styles.  I'll try to find some pictures later. I think one style even came in 2 different colors.



I posted this in the Missoni Scarves at Anthropologie thread, too.  
No prices, though.


I am a little obsessed with the Missoni Scarves at Anthropologie currently.
Good thing I didn't look at them until they went on sale.  I skipped the Missoni at Target madness, because I knew I might have potentially gone overboard.

In the Anthropologie thread, I had asked about the different styles of these scarves.  I finally tracked down some pictures and names.  When I have a chance, I'll post the pictures, but here are the links for now.  All are sold out online. ​

Shined Serpentine Scarf
http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro/catalog/productdetail.jsp?id=22788137&navAction=jump&navCount=
STYLE # 22788137
DETAILS:
Silky zigzags slither across this color-drenched necker. By Missoni.
Acetate, polyethylene, polyamide, nylon
Dry clean
82"L, 17.5"W
Italy

****************

Grey Frequencies Scarf
http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro/catalog/productdetail.jsp?id=22786321&navAction=jump&navCount=
STYLE # 22786321
DETAILS
Electric chevrons pulsate in a selection of stormy shades. By Missoni.
Polyester, acrylic, polyamide, nylon
Dry clean
72"L, 17.75"W
Italy

****************

Skinny Spectrum Muffler
http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro/catalog/productdetail.jsp?id=22786297&navAction=jump&navCount=
STYLE # 22786297
DETAILS
Stripe after stripe in a rainbow of saturated shades. By Missoni.
Wool
Dry clean
54"L, 10.75"W
Italy

******************

Dreams Of Frost Scarf
http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...id=22778146&parentid=SEARCH_RESULTS&color=014
STYLE # 22778146
DETAILS
Silver-spun Italian thread weaves through soft pastel patterns, fringed in curled 'cicles. By Missoni.
Wool, nylon, acrylic, mohair, polyester
Dry clean
70"L, 15"W
Italy

********************

Disconnected Zigzags Scarf - Looks like this one came in a blue, also.
http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro/catalog/productdetail.jsp?id=22786271&navAction=jump&navCount=
STYLE # 22786271
DETAILS
A blurred pattern weaves this way and that atop Missoni's geometric necker.
Polyester, acrylic
Dry clean
82"L, 20.25"W
Italy

**********************

Torino Scarf
http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...id=22778153&parentid=SEARCH_RESULTS&color=020
STYLE # 22778153
An open weave sends muted chevrons on their way, making this luxuriously long wrap the perfect autumn-abroad envelope. By Missoni.
Acrylic, mohair, polyamide, nylon
Hand wash
80"L, 21"W
Italy

***********************

Sparked Chenille Scarf
http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...arentid=SEARCH_RESULTS&color=014#BVRRWidgetID
STYLE # 22778302
DETAILS
Unaligned zigs and zags are woven with shimmering golden strands. By Missoni.
Wool, nylon, acrylic
Hand wash
84"L, 15"W
Italy


----------



## pellarin22

shiba_inu said:


> You mean you have this one? The Skinny Spectrum Muffler.
> http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro/catalog/productdetail.jsp?id=22786297&navAction=jump&navCount=
> 
> I finally got a hold of one, too! I originally saw 2 of these in a store at the first markdown, but wasn't sure if I really "needed" it. When the 30% off sale promotion began, I called the store, but they were sold out already. Then I found it at another store. This one is really nice.


That's the one that I bought. They had that one and the shiny scarf left. They were both in good condition- no rips or pulls.


----------



## lilmountaingirl

^^ There are more scarves too.  The black and white one came in black and blue online but was never pictured.  So nobody knew unless about it unless Anthro sent it to them when they ordered the black and white.  There is also a zigzag in a blue and tan multi instead of the black and orangey multi.  Another online exclusive no one knew about unless it was sent to you when you ordered the black.  I scored the black and orangey zigzag for $50, the black and white one for $40, and the blue and tan zigzag online exclusive for $25!  I really wanted the black and blue one but by the time i realized it existed they were sold out online.


----------



## fayden

i have 3 missoni scarves.  they can snag easily, and i've found them all to be slightly itchy.  but they look awesome.


----------



## hellokatiegirl

Does anyone know when the extra 50% ends off of sale. The website has new markdowns, but they have removed the extra 50%. Many websites say the offer goes until the 12/31, but I wonder if they are referring to the free shipping promo?


----------



## d3899

50% ended, but free shipping over $100 goes until the 31st. It was slightly misleading online, but the 50% was for a "limited time."


----------



## J_L33

O.M.G. I put the Bronwen dress into my cart (it didn't even show up on the sales section but it was actually available when I Googled it....how is it possible? Glitch?). Anyways, it got sold out in 2 days and it was down to $29 from $228!!! *Damn!!!*


----------



## miumiu8586

J_L33 said:


> O.M.G. I put the Bronwen dress into my cart (it didn't even show up on the sales section but it was actually available when I Googled it....how is it possible? Glitch?). Anyways, it got sold out in 2 days and it was down to $29 from $228!!! *Damn!!!*



their was a bunch at my store, like half a sales rack of them for $29. Didn't seem like they were moving.


----------



## J_L33

miumiu8586 said:


> their was a bunch at my store, like half a sales rack of them for $29. Didn't seem like they were moving.


 

which store is it at????


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

How darling are these key chains? Too bad they only have the letter "u" available now.
http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...uct=true&fromCategoryPage=true&templateType=D

Does anyone own the Crimped Bow Flats?  If so, do you mind sharing modeling pics? I wish they had these at my local store so that I could see them in person. 
http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...uct=true&fromCategoryPage=true&templateType=D


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

Just scored this clutch on ebay.  Can't wait for it to arrive.  I'll post pics when it does.






http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...uct=true&fromCategoryPage=true&templateType=D


----------



## AEGIS

i've been looking for the peplum skirt for awhile and finally scored it on ebay!!!

http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro/catalog/productdetail.jsp?id=920079&navAction=jump&navCount=

i kinda wanna wear it with this top but i will wait for it to go on further sale

http://www.shopbop.com/arie-tie-col...browse-brand-shopbysize-viewall&colorId=37832


----------



## Swanky

ooooh, very nice choices ladies!


----------



## ilove$

i wish i would have bought the odille noisette jacket in xs!!!!!!! im longing for it now. im gonna have to stalk ebay for it.


----------



## Tiare

I am an Anthropologie addict as well. My latest purchase was a fantastic hunter green Madchen blazer with wooden buttons. It was on sale from 149.99 to 39.99


----------



## beggarbaby

Their sales are awesome. I got a price adjustment on the Cartonnier blazer I got from 168 to 49.95. What are the chances that this bag will go on sale though? What a great color!


----------



## Swanky

I put things I love in my cart and check back every week or so to see if they've gone on sale


----------



## beggarbaby

I think I'm starting to get a sense of what types of things tend to go on sale and I have a feeling that bag is too awesome to go on sale unless there's something non-functional about it... Like the Transatlantic bag - they've been selling that for half a year for full price! 

Like this blouse too - it's already backordered up the wazoo! I can't imagine it going on sale, it's doing so well... sigh.


----------



## KatyEm

I have recently gotten more into shopping at anthro and wanted to share two recent purchases. I got the pink brushed lace pullover right after the holidays and the white top came today after being backordered for about a month (it's no longer on the website and I can't remember the proper name for it)

I really love both of them and they are super comfortable too! I already have a full cart and am excited for my next anthro purchase, their stuff is really awesome.


----------



## beggarbaby

Watching for these to go on sale too... That blouse print is ants!


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

Did any of you anthropoholics notice the anthro dress on Project Runway All-Stars?  

The challenge was to get a stranger off the street to give up the clothes off of their backs to be reconstructed into something new. I got a little excited when I saw the dress (I own it myself) and it created a great outfit. Go Mondo! However, I was a little applauded that she gave up that dress and let it be cut up. It's anthro, its from a few seasons ago so its very rare now, and it certainly was not cheap. I wonder if she had any regrets.

I couldn't find a picture of the on the show wearing it on the street, but here is the anthro catalog picture and also a picture from project runway of the new outfit created from it. What do you think?


----------



## Needanotherbag

Have just come off a 6 month clothes buying ban...where is everyone????!!!


----------



## kendal

Needanotherbag said:


> Have just come off a 6 month clothes buying ban...where is everyone????!!!


Congrats on your successful ban!  Ijust bought the draped snail tank since it went on sale today.  It looks blousy online, but I'm planning on wearing under a structured blazer.  I haven't been traveling lately so I haven't been to an anthro since before Christmas.  I feel like I've been on a ban too since I prefer to shop in store.


----------



## kendal

I love Mondo, but I prefer the original dress.  Good eye for identifying the dress as anthro.  I've only been following anthro for a year or so and i never would have caught that. 





WhitleyGilbert said:


> Did any of you anthropoholics notice the anthro dress on Project Runway All-Stars?
> 
> The challenge was to get a stranger off the street to give up the clothes off of their backs to be reconstructed into something new. I got a little excited when I saw the dress (I own it myself) and it created a great outfit. Go Mondo! However, I was a little applauded that she gave up that dress and let it be cut up. It's anthro, its from a few seasons ago so its very rare now, and it certainly was not cheap. I wonder if she had any regrets.
> 
> I couldn't find a picture of the on the show wearing it on the street, but here is the anthro catalog picture and also a picture from project runway of the new outfit created from it. What do you think?


----------



## Needanotherbag

I just purchased 2 of these - one in black one in blue
http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro/product/shopsale-freshcuts/24282543.jsp

and then this top...its snowing now so I cant wear any of them, but if spring ever comes I'll have some new tops...
http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro/product/clothes-search-lace/24593535.jsp


----------



## chloe speaks

kendal said:


> I love Mondo, but I prefer the original dress.  Good eye for identifying the dress as anthro.  I've only been following anthro for a year or so and i never would have caught that.



I prefer the original dress as well. it looks like it got made into a shorts romper? so the top stayed the same right? do NOT like that jacket it was styled with.

i just got an Anthro piece at a Buffolo Exchange and had to 'remake' it. It does not fit at all like on this mannequin. It fits cropped and strangely the front pockets come below the edge of the jacket...adorable Jacket but the front is tight and the back was loose. I tightened the bottom to hang better. does anyone remember it?
*Kittiwake Cardigan
*


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

Needanotherbag said:


> Have just come off a 6 month clothes buying ban...where is everyone????!!!


 
You're right. It has been pretty dead in here.
I haven't shopped Anthro in a whlie. I've been cheating with Jcrew mostly.  The shame...


----------



## Swanky

I still shop it all the time, lol! But it's no fun posting alone so I rarely do!
Some great sales on jewelry right now!


----------



## renza

chloe speaks said:


> I prefer the original dress as well. it looks like it got made into a shorts romper? so the top stayed the same right? do NOT like that jacket it was styled with.
> 
> i just got an Anthro piece at a Buffolo Exchange and had to 'remake' it. It does not fit at all like on this mannequin. It fits cropped and strangely the front pockets come below the edge of the jacket...adorable Jacket but the front is tight and the back was loose. I tightened the bottom to hang better. does anyone remember it?
> *Kittiwake Cardigan*


That cardigan/jacket is cute! I bet someone washed it and shrank it by accident. 
And like Swanky, I buy Anthro all the time but I don't really post in here.


----------



## fayden

i've been shopping at Zara & All saints lately!


----------



## sensible matron

ilove$ said:


> i wish i would have bought the odille noisette jacket in xs!!!!!!! im longing for it now. im gonna have to stalk ebay for it.



Funny, I loved the print and the quality of the material but ended up returning it because I felt the waistless cut made me look too bulky, and recently I've been wondering whether it was a mistake not to keep it.  It is beautiful but not pear-shape-friendly.  

Recently I have purchased the Cloudrose dress (which I love despite the how revealing it is) and the Torchon Ponte Dress (returning, just felt blah) and the Ruched & Draped Column Dress (yet to arrive).


----------



## dorcast

I haven't stopped - still a loyal Anthro shopper!

Just got this, cute, casual tee
http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro/product/clothes-knitstees/24556003.jsp

And the Verdant Bread Bin. Not using it for bread, it's acutally in a shelf/alcove in my bathroom and looks gorgeous!
http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...id=20113130&parentid=SEARCH_RESULTS&color=010


----------



## kendal

Ugh, I got the snail tank today and it is a disaster on me.  I knew it would be blousey, but it looks like a tent and I got the size 2.  Even under a blazer it's a hot mess.  

http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...id=24190993&parentid=SEARCH_RESULTS&color=049



kendal said:


> Congrats on your successful ban!  Ijust bought the draped snail tank since it went on sale today.  It looks blousy online, but I'm planning on wearing under a structured blazer.  I haven't been traveling lately so I haven't been to an anthro since before Christmas.  I feel like I've been on a ban too since I prefer to shop in store.


----------



## Needanotherbag

Got the two collared cowlnecks - they are going back, the back of it clings way too much and makes it look like I have back fat!  Not ok!


----------



## chloe speaks

renza said:


> That cardigan/jacket is cute! I bet someone washed it and shrank it by accident.
> And like Swanky, I buy Anthro all the time but I don't really post in here.


^^that's what I thought; but the bottom of the pocket sticks out past the hem, and there is some of the hummingbird pattern printed ON the pocket! then i googled it and saw a review of it on the anthropologie website and the reviewer said that her waistpocket also protruded below the bottom of the jacket.

i hope it didn't seem like this is my first Anthro purchase; i just realized I've never seen this thread! i've got quite a few of their things.



fayden said:


> i've been shopping at Zara & All saints lately!


I  All Saints...kinda into the Goth look lately


----------



## Swanky

Needanotherbag said:


> Got the two collared cowlnecks - they are going back, the back of it clings way too much and makes it look like I have back fat!  Not ok!



lol! I was going to say something when you posted about ordering it


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I still shop it all the time, lol! But it's no fun posting alone so I rarely do!
> Some great sales on jewelry right now!



I know how you feel. I felt like I was posting my anthro outfits of the day "all by my myself" for a while and it was no fun. 







I wish more people would post anthro outfit pictures in here. Maybe you and *renza *should start posting more pictures and others will follow..... 



dorcast said:


> I haven't stopped - still a loyal Anthro shopper!
> 
> Just got this, cute, casual tee
> http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro/product/clothes-knitstees/24556003.jsp
> 
> And the Verdant Bread Bin. Not using it for bread, it's acutally in a shelf/alcove in my bathroom and looks gorgeous!
> http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...id=20113130&parentid=SEARCH_RESULTS&color=010



Very cute top. How are you going to style it? Also, I've had my eye on that bin for a while. It's absolutely divine, but that price... ouch.


----------



## dorcast

WhitleyGilbert said:


> Very cute top. How are you going to style it? Also, I've had my eye on that bin for a while. It's absolutely divine, but that price... ouch.



The top is pretty loose and casual, I'll just wear it with skinny jeans and ballet flats. It would great with white jeans.

As for the bin, I was soooo hoping it would go on sale, but I folded. I renovated my bathroom, and it was missing something, the bin finished it perfectly.  (I know, bread bin in a bathroom is not an obvious choice, but it's great where I have it, and holds spare toilet paper.)


----------



## kendal

Any thoughts on the following 3 dresses?  I'm trying to limit myself to just one.  I really just want a casual summer dress for bopping around.  If I got the Paris dress, I might also wear it to my phd graduation.  Any thoughts? The Ikat was my favorite until I saw the model shot. It looks much better on the mannequin, IMO.  For reference, I'm 5'8 natural blonde with pale skin, hourglass shape, busty, typical chick of swedish descent 

Given then Gathered in Navy:
http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...id=24724130&parentid=SEARCH_RESULTS&color=041

Sincerely Paris Halter Dress
http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...id=24252355&parentid=SEARCH_RESULTS&color=015

Ikat Shirtdress
http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...id=24603151&parentid=SEARCH_RESULTS&color=049


----------



## GingerSnap527

kendal said:


> Any thoughts on the following 3 dresses? I'm trying to limit myself to just one. I really just want a casual summer dress for bopping around. If I got the Paris dress, I might also wear it to my phd graduation. Any thoughts? The Ikat was my favorite until I saw the model shot. It looks much better on the mannequin, IMO. For reference, I'm 5'8 natural blonde with pale skin, hourglass shape, busty, typical chick of swedish descent
> 
> Given then Gathered in Navy:
> http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...id=24724130&parentid=SEARCH_RESULTS&color=041
> 
> Sincerely Paris Halter Dress
> http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...id=24252355&parentid=SEARCH_RESULTS&color=015
> 
> Ikat Shirtdress
> http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...id=24603151&parentid=SEARCH_RESULTS&color=049


 
I love a shirtdress, but I am biased. Ever since I lost a bunch of weight, my favorite shirtdress no longer fits (and it's not worth tailoring at all).

I may just have to pick up that shirt dress for myself.


----------



## kendal

GingerSnap527 said:


> I love a shirtdress, but I am biased. Ever since I lost a bunch of weight, my favorite shirtdress no longer fits (and it's not worth tailoring at all).
> 
> I may just have to pick up that shirt dress for myself.


If you do get it, let me know how it works out.  Also, congrats on the weight loss!  I know how hard that can be; I lost 30ish lbs a few years ago.  One benefit/problem is now I feel like I look so much better in clothes so it's hard not to keep "rewarding" myself with new things.  Even though it's been about 4 years, the slimmer body still feels new to me


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

kendal said:


> Any thoughts on the following 3 dresses? I'm trying to limit myself to just one. I really just want a casual summer dress for bopping around. If I got the Paris dress, I might also wear it to my phd graduation. Any thoughts? The Ikat was my favorite until I saw the model shot. It looks much better on the mannequin, IMO. For reference, I'm 5'8 natural blonde with pale skin, hourglass shape, busty, typical chick of swedish descent
> 
> Given then Gathered in Navy:
> http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...id=24724130&parentid=SEARCH_RESULTS&color=041
> 
> Sincerely Paris Halter Dress
> http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...id=24252355&parentid=SEARCH_RESULTS&color=015
> 
> Ikat Shirtdress
> http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...id=24603151&parentid=SEARCH_RESULTS&color=049


 
I like the first and last one best. Congrats on your graduation.


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

I like this dress but it doesn't seem very special. I feel like I could add a colorful scarf for contrast to any place dress and save a few bucks. Still, I'm very tempted to buy it:

http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro/product/shopsale-dresses2/24185175.jsp

And these items too:

http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro/product/22939458.jsp?color=018

http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro/product/shoes-trend-bright/23549637.jsp


----------



## fmd914

WhitleyGilbert said:


> I like this dress but it doesn't seem very special. I feel like I could add a colorful scarf for contrast to any place dress and save a few bucks. Still, I'm very tempted to buy it:
> 
> http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro/product/shopsale-dresses2/24185175.jsp
> 
> And these items too:
> 
> http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro/product/22939458.jsp?color=018
> 
> http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro/product/shoes-trend-bright/23549637.jsp




Whitley I agree with the first dress.  Maybe keep an eye out for a steep discount?  The second dress is adorable!  But the top looks very sheer - of course the model has to be wearing a sweater to cover that part!


----------



## kendal

fmd914 said:


> The second dress is adorable!  But the top looks very sheer - of course the model has to be wearing a sweater to cover that part!


I was just contemplating this dress yesterday, but it's so sheer it's like it doesn't have a top!


----------



## Swanky

I prefer the Ikat dress!


Love those dresses Whitley, I think the 1st one is super cute!


----------



## renza

WhitleyGilbert said:


> I like this dress but it doesn't seem very special. I feel like I could add a colorful scarf for contrast to any place dress and save a few bucks. Still, I'm very tempted to buy it:
> 
> http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro/product/shopsale-dresses2/24185175.jsp
> 
> And these items too:
> 
> http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro/product/22939458.jsp?color=018
> 
> http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro/product/shoes-trend-bright/23549637.jsp


I like the Dessau Dress, but I actually am returning mine--the fit was to weird and unflattering on me. It looks from the reviews like a lot of people had that experience. 
The Paprika-Spiked Slingbacks are so cute.  I think I only refrained from adding them to my wishlist because I didn't know when I would ever wear them.


----------



## beggarbaby

Forge if I posted this but the last thing I got was this bag. Not feeling most of their stuff these last couple of months...


----------



## Purse-o-holic

This tencel denim top by elevenses. I could LIVE in it! Amazing. I love it!


----------



## Purse-o-holic

Skirt I recently got on sale.


----------



## Purse-o-holic

So this dress....last one on the sale rack....fit me like it was handmade for me. $298, marked down to $149, but they forgot the 1. It was mistakenly marked $49. Steal of the year. And on top of that the slip dress is amazing and could practically stand alone as a dress.


----------



## sneezz

Purse-o-holic said:


> View attachment 1665092
> 
> 
> Skirt I recently got on sale.



So cute!



Purse-o-holic said:


> View attachment 1665093
> 
> 
> So this dress....last one on the sale rack....fit me like it was handmade for me. $298, marked down to $149, but they forgot the 1. It was mistakenly marked $49. Steal of the year. And on top of that the slip dress is amazing and could practically stand alone as a dress.



Wow what a steal..looks amazing on you!


----------



## Purse-o-holic

sneezz said:
			
		

> So cute!
> 
> Wow what a steal..looks amazing on you!



Thank you!


----------



## dorcast

Purse-o-holic said:


> View attachment 1665093
> 
> 
> So this dress....last one on the sale rack....fit me like it was handmade for me. $298, marked down to $149, but they forgot the 1. It was mistakenly marked $49. Steal of the year. And on top of that the slip dress is amazing and could practically stand alone as a dress.



That dress is gorgeous on you. Would have been great at $ 149, but for $ 49, truly amazing.


----------



## Purse-o-holic

dorcast said:
			
		

> That dress is gorgeous on you. Would have been great at $ 149, but for $ 49, truly amazing.



Thx dorcast. I was floating in air after getting that steal.


----------



## KatyEm

Purse-o-holic said:


> View attachment 1665093
> 
> 
> So this dress....last one on the sale rack....fit me like it was handmade for me. $298, marked down to $149, but they forgot the 1. It was mistakenly marked $49. Steal of the year. And on top of that the slip dress is amazing and could practically stand alone as a dress.



gorgeous! and such a great deal, congrats!


----------



## Purse-o-holic

KatyEm said:
			
		

> gorgeous! and such a great deal, congrats!



Thanks Katy


----------



## Purse-o-holic

I love Anthropologies intimates section. I always find great things. This is a neon coral lace ruffled camisole.


----------



## kendal

In the grand tradition of asking for advice and then doing what I want anyway, I ordered the Navy dress and Paris dress.  Sadly, neither worked out so I should have ordered the Ikat dress as the majority suggested.  I got the navy dress in a medium and it was huge on my size 6 frame.  It looked like a sack, but I couldn't discern how a smaller size would look.  I loved the cut & feel of the Paris dress, but the cream color totally washed me out.  The pattern was also a little young looking for my late 30s self.

In summary, I should have listened to y'all.  so the graduation dress search continues...



kendal said:


> Any thoughts on the following 3 dresses?  I'm trying to limit myself to just one.  I really just want a casual summer dress for bopping around.  If I got the Paris dress, I might also wear it to my phd graduation.  Any thoughts? The Ikat was my favorite until I saw the model shot. It looks much better on the mannequin, IMO.  For reference, I'm 5'8 natural blonde with pale skin, hourglass shape, busty, typical chick of swedish descent
> 
> Given then Gathered in Navy:
> http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...id=24724130&parentid=SEARCH_RESULTS&color=041
> 
> Sincerely Paris Halter Dress
> http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...id=24252355&parentid=SEARCH_RESULTS&color=015
> 
> Ikat Shirtdress
> http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...id=24603151&parentid=SEARCH_RESULTS&color=049


----------



## beggarbaby

I know these are technically shoes, but what do you guys think of t-strap flats? I've been thinking about getting some statement shoes for summer and these caught my eye.

I wonder if t-straps look a bit childish as a flat, especially those last ones since they're close-toed. I like that at least they don't have high sides, but still... not sure if the magenta compensates for the slight dowdiness of the t-strap? They're also leather, so I wonder if that's a bit hot for summer? The summers here can be chilly though. I wish I could see them on a person. The only t-strap flat styles I've liked have been nude colored, which minimizes the strap, so I wonder if this would be a good idea at all. They're relatively expensive compared to the first pair.

I like that the strap on the first pair is a bit triangular, but not sure I'll get those since I don't like completely open toed and the colors are a bit pastel for me. What do you all think?


----------



## beggarbaby

Looked through the new stuff today and found some things to try... been on a red kick! Trying to find a red top to go with the brown skirt I got off ebay...


----------



## beggarbaby

Maybe this too. I really have no tanks at all and would love to get some in different bright colors...


----------



## sneezz

beggarbaby said:


> I know these are technically shoes, but what do you guys think of t-strap flats? I've been thinking about getting some statement shoes for summer and these caught my eye.
> 
> I wonder if t-straps look a bit childish as a flat, especially those last ones since they're close-toed. I like that at least they don't have high sides, but still... not sure if the magenta compensates for the slight dowdiness of the t-strap? They're also leather, so I wonder if that's a bit hot for summer? The summers here can be chilly though. I wish I could see them on a person. The only t-strap flat styles I've liked have been nude colored, which minimizes the strap, so I wonder if this would be a good idea at all. They're relatively expensive compared to the first pair.
> 
> I like that the strap on the first pair is a bit triangular, but not sure I'll get those since I don't like completely open toed and the colors are a bit pastel for me. What do you all think?



I prefer the first pair over the second, especially if you have outfits to go with it.


----------



## kcf68

beggarbaby said:


> I know these are technically shoes, but what do you guys think of t-strap flats? I've been thinking about getting some statement shoes for summer and these caught my eye.
> 
> I wonder if t-straps look a bit childish as a flat, especially those last ones since they're close-toed. I like that at least they don't have high sides, but still... not sure if the magenta compensates for the slight dowdiness of the t-strap? They're also leather, so I wonder if that's a bit hot for summer? The summers here can be chilly though. I wish I could see them on a person. The only t-strap flat styles I've liked have been nude colored, which minimizes the strap, so I wonder if this would be a good idea at all. They're relatively expensive compared to the first pair.
> 
> I like that the strap on the first pair is a bit triangular, but not sure I'll get those since I don't like completely open toed and the colors are a bit pastel for me. What do you all think?


 
Love the first pair!  You could wear these with alot of different outfits...


----------



## kcf68

beggarbaby said:


> Looked through the new stuff today and found some things to try... been on a red kick! Trying to find a red top to go with the brown skirt I got off ebay...


 

Love that first red top!!  I would wear that!!


----------



## Swanky

LOVE the red tops!!





Purse-o-holic said:


> View attachment 1667738
> 
> 
> I love Anthropologies intimates section. I always find great things. This is a neon coral lace ruffled camisole.



I LOVE the intimates/lounge section - best prices in the store!



kendal said:


> In the grand tradition of asking for advice and then doing what I want anyway, I ordered the Navy dress and Paris dress.  Sadly, neither worked out so I should have ordered the Ikat dress as the majority suggested.  I got the navy dress in a medium and it was huge on my size 6 frame.  It looked like a sack, but I couldn't discern how a smaller size would look.  I loved the cut & feel of the Paris dress, but the cream color totally washed me out.  The pattern was also a little young looking for my late 30s self.
> 
> In summary, I should have listened to y'all.  so the graduation dress search continues...



lol! Typical right!?



beggarbaby said:


> I know these are technically shoes, but what do you guys think of t-strap flats? I've been thinking about getting some statement shoes for summer and these caught my eye.
> 
> I wonder if t-straps look a bit childish as a flat, especially those last ones since they're close-toed. I like that at least they don't have high sides, but still... not sure if the magenta compensates for the slight dowdiness of the t-strap? They're also leather, so I wonder if that's a bit hot for summer? The summers here can be chilly though. I wish I could see them on a person. The only t-strap flat styles I've liked have been nude colored, which minimizes the strap, so I wonder if this would be a good idea at all. They're relatively expensive compared to the first pair.
> 
> I like that the strap on the first pair is a bit triangular, but not sure I'll get those since I don't like completely open toed and the colors are a bit pastel for me. What do you all think?



I don't love them, the shapes are so. . . mature looking  lol!


----------



## beggarbaby

Yeah, that's what I'm hesitant about - too grandma!?

I picked up that red top and the grey skirt yesterday. The top is awesome but a little on the fence about the skirt. The shape is great but the pockets are a bit strange...


----------



## Lexiii

does anyone know if there's going to be a sale anytime soon? I know there are little sales happening all the time, but I mean a big one (not as big as black friday, but you get my gist)


----------



## dorcast

beggarbaby said:


> Yeah, that's what I'm hesitant about - too grandma!?
> 
> I picked up that red top and the grey skirt yesterday. The top is awesome but a little on the fence about the skirt. The shape is great but the pockets are a bit strange...



I tried on the grey skirt last weekend.
 I wanted to love it - it's a great material and cute shape, but the pockets flared out too much on my hips.


----------



## Lanier

Purse-o-holic said:


> View attachment 1667738
> 
> 
> I love Anthropologies intimates section. I always find great things. This is a neon coral lace ruffled camisole.



I  their intimates section too. Some of their nightgowns actually make really cute summer dresses, especially with a cardigan on top! Love that camisole, BTW!


----------



## beggarbaby

dorcast said:
			
		

> I tried on the grey skirt last weekend.
> I wanted to love it - it's a great material and cute shape, but the pockets flared out too much on my hips.



I guess it helps that I have no hips to begin with.  what did you think of the shape of the pockets? They're so huge and tilted that I half think they look like I sewed them on myself or something!


----------



## dorcast

beggarbaby said:


> I guess it helps that I have no hips to begin with.  what did you think of the shape of the pockets? They're so huge and tilted that I half think they look like I sewed them on myself or something!



And I have much bigger hips then I'd like, so that huge tilted pocket was not a pretty sight on me!  Do you think you could just press them a bit flatter?  I did really like the skirt, thought you would have so many color options for tops that went with it.


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

I went to Anthro last weekend and it was a bust. I tried a few things on, but I wasn't in love with anything. So, I left empty handed.



Purse-o-holic said:


> View attachment 1665093
> 
> 
> So this dress....last one on the sale rack....fit me like it was handmade for me. $298, marked down to $149, but they forgot the 1. It was mistakenly marked $49. Steal of the year. And on top of that the slip dress is amazing and could practically stand alone as a dress.


 
OMG, what a steal!  That dress is divine!



beggarbaby said:


> Forge if I posted this but the last thing I got was this bag. Not feeling most of their stuff these last couple of months...


I like that bag. it's very different and so are the shoes that you posted.



beggarbaby said:


> Maybe this too. I really have no tanks at all and would love to get some in different bright colors...


 
These two make a great outfit. I especially like the skirt.


----------



## beggarbaby

dorcast said:
			
		

> And I have much bigger hips then I'd like, so that huge tilted pocket was not a pretty sight on me!  Do you think you could just press them a bit flatter?  I did really like the skirt, thought you would have so many color options for tops that went with it.



They were pretty flat on mine but I definitely don't think they're totally functional. It occurred to me for a second to just remove them, since they're just giant patches really but I figure they're there to break up the giant swath of gray. Do you think getting a different size that sits a different place on your waist or hips would help?


----------



## beggarbaby

WhitleyGilbert said:
			
		

> I went to Anthro last weekend and it was a bust. I tried a few things on, but I wasn't in love with anything. So, I left empty handed.



I almost feel like that's a better outcome. I'm convinced that they've optimized their dressing rooms to have super flattering lighting and slightly elongating mirrors - I always seem to look better there than at home!


----------



## Purse-o-holic

Lanier said:
			
		

> I  their intimates section too. Some of their nightgowns actually make really cute summer dresses, especially with a cardigan on top! Love that camisole, BTW!



Yes! I actually just bought one. I think it's by Puella. It's black with very short sleeves, cinched at the waist and floor length. I'm definitely wearing it as a day dress. The material is to die for.


----------



## Mademoiselle R

Ladies- the Peplum Ponte Tank is fantastic. I first only ordered the ivory...just received it and just put in my order for the other two colors. My only slight issue with it is that the straps are a little long for my taste (I have a small bust) so I might get it tailored at some point.


----------



## kendal

Mademoiselle R said:


> Ladies- the Peplum Ponte Tank is fantastic. I first only ordered the ivory...just received it and just put in my order for the other two colors. My only slight issue with it is that the straps are a little long for my taste (I have a small bust) so I might get it tailored at some point.


Modeling shots?    Is it TTS?  Plan to order one online after work today.


----------



## sneezz

Ladies if you have a Loehmanns nearby definitely check it out. Mine had 2 racks of old dresses. Amongst them: emerging leaves, smocked gauze, sing sweetly, sugared, salty seas, sprightly shirt dress (both colorways), bright bandana dress, Sangatte slip, reflecting pool, gathered hemlock, and a handful of others I can't remember the name of. $45 each!


----------



## Swanky

Popped in today and it was the best I've seen it for a couple of years for my personal style.

I tried on these:
Pointelle Lace tee - loved it!!
http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro/product/shopnew-clothes-tops/24630972.jsp

Kanoko striped tank - loved
http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro/product/shopnew-clothes-tops/24613028.jsp

Urubamba tank - loved the yellow
http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro/product/24231748.jsp?color=079

bought this, cuter on especially over fitted bottoms
http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro/product/clothes-knitstees/24566150.jsp

Bobbi pullover - VERY flowy, really cute.  Wanted the tan color but bought navy to match green shorts I have
http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro/product/clothes-knitstees/24207763.jsp


----------



## kendal

Wow, thanks for the links.  These all look great.  It does seem like Anthro is back on their game with the summer clothes!


Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Popped in today and it was the best I've seen it for a couple of years for my personal style.
> 
> I tried on these:
> Pointelle Lace tee - loved it!!
> http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro/product/shopnew-clothes-tops/24630972.jsp
> 
> Kanoko striped tank - loved
> http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro/product/shopnew-clothes-tops/24613028.jsp
> 
> Urubamba tank - loved the yellow
> http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro/product/24231748.jsp?color=079
> 
> bought this, cuter on especially over fitted bottoms
> http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro/product/clothes-knitstees/24566150.jsp
> 
> Bobbi pullover - VERY flowy, really cute.  Wanted the tan color but bought navy to match green shorts I have
> http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro/product/clothes-knitstees/24207763.jsp


----------



## beggarbaby

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Urubamba tank - loved the yellow
> http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro/product/24231748.jsp?color=079
> 
> bought this, cuter on especially over fitted bottoms
> http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro/product/clothes-knitstees/24566150.jsp
> 
> Bobbi pullover - VERY flowy, really cute.  Wanted the tan color but bought navy to match green shorts I have
> http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro/product/clothes-knitstees/24207763.jsp



Ooo, I love that yellow color on that tank. They didn't have it in the SF store. I still like the pattern a lot on the red though, so maybe I'll keep it...

Was the Bobbi pullover skimming and flowy or tenty? Do you think it'd be tenty on a short person? I really like the modeling shot, but that may just be because it's a model! And the motion!


----------



## Swanky

Tenty. I'm 5'2" and busty. It makes me look
A little pregnant but I don't care, I wanted a flowy top for hot days. It's much longer on me than that model!


----------



## Greentea

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Popped in today and it was the best I've seen it for a couple of years for my personal style.
> 
> I tried on these:
> Pointelle Lace tee - loved it!!
> http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro/product/shopnew-clothes-tops/24630972.jsp
> 
> Kanoko striped tank - loved
> http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro/product/shopnew-clothes-tops/24613028.jsp
> 
> Urubamba tank - loved the yellow
> http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro/product/24231748.jsp?color=079
> 
> bought this, cuter on especially over fitted bottoms
> http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro/product/clothes-knitstees/24566150.jsp
> 
> Bobbi pullover - VERY flowy, really cute.  Wanted the tan color but bought navy to match green shorts I have
> http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro/product/clothes-knitstees/24207763.jsp


I MUSt have that gray lace tee - adorable. Nice pics!


----------



## kcf68

I love the Jamilla top.  I love prints like that.


----------



## kendal

I ordered the blue tank and white ag jeans so I'm hoping I'll have a cute little outfit.  I also finally ordered the Ikat dress, which everyone liked when I asked about it earlier, and it's on backorder until mid-June!  I've learned my lesson and I'm going to actually follow TPFers' advice now 



Mademoiselle R said:


> Ladies- the Peplum Ponte Tank is fantastic. I first only ordered the ivory...just received it and just put in my order for the other two colors. My only slight issue with it is that the straps are a little long for my taste (I have a small bust) so I might get it tailored at some point.


----------



## Amylynne

Ohmigosh! I have fallen in love with this store! I recently bought 2 tanks and 2 cardigans and they are just amazing! I also have the cutest skirt that I bought last year but haven't had the chance to wear it yet!


----------



## klj

sneezz said:


> Ladies if you have a Loehmanns nearby definitely check it out. Mine had 2 racks of old dresses. Amongst them: emerging leaves, smocked gauze, sing sweetly, sugared, salty seas, sprightly shirt dress (both colorways), bright bandana dress, Sangatte slip, reflecting pool, gathered hemlock, and a handful of others I can't remember the name of. $45 each!



Hey sneezz..hope all is well
I wish I had one of these..I'd love to get my hands on a Sugared dress!


----------



## sneezz

klj said:


> Hey sneezz..hope all is well
> I wish I had one of these..I'd love to get my hands on a Sugared dress!



 They only had 1 size 0 (which I picked up for a friend), 1 size 2, then the rest were double digit sizes. I went back today and everything is nearly wiped out. 

I've been good and how about you K?

I guess we know now what happens to the left over stock huh?


----------



## klj

sneezz said:


> They only had 1 size 0 (which I picked up for a friend), 1 size 2, then the rest were double digit sizes. I went back today and everything is nearly wiped out.
> 
> I've been good and how about you K?
> 
> I guess we know now what happens to the left over stock huh?



All is well here too!
Yeah..that's pretty cool that you can just go there and find good stuff


----------



## Swanky

Welcome AmyLynne!


----------



## Amylynne

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Welcome AmyLynne!



Thank you!!


----------



## kcf68

I finally went to a Anthro store at Tyson's Galleria in VA and I love some of the stuff and came out with T shirt with crisscross and blue print ruched shirt.  Definately going to the one in Dallas and Little Rock when I get there.


----------



## Swanky

Which one in Dallas!?


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

The Urubamba tank is lovely in all colors. I want to try that one on.


----------



## beggarbaby

It's a good one. Fit is flattering too.


----------



## kcf68

These are the two shirts I got but the crisscross one I got was in black.


----------



## kcf68

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Which one in Dallas!?


 
What ever one is on the East side of Dallas!  I will have to find it when I get there.  I will probably go there to visit friends or just shop   There is also one in Memphis Tn and it is not too far.


----------



## Swanky

There's only 2 - one at North Park Mall and HIghland Park Village.  NP is probably closest, it's just off 75.


----------



## bagfashionista

lengthening rays skirt -- i wish i managed to get the other colors!


----------



## airborne

stunning, nice combo


----------



## kendal

Got my birthday discount in the mail today!  It's the first year I've gotten it.


----------



## Swanky

Yay!!  I got it every year except last year. . .  I was pretty sore about it 
lol!


----------



## fieryfashionist

Hi ladies!   Omg, I bought SO much stuff recently!   Love the Leaps and Bounds cardi... casual and comfy!  Got it in both colors!  Also got a few colors in the Slubby Scoopneck (white, teal, yellow and light pink)!  Here is the oatmeal cardi and yellow tee (jeans are purple glittery J brand skinnies).


----------



## fumi

I love Anthropologie too! Their clothes are so cute, and I just love their housewares section, such as their candles, bedding, and dishes/bowls. I love that they have such unique items that are made by artisans. 
I've only purchased their clothes on sale, and my favorite Anthro item of all is a Girls from Savoy Flori dress.
I got it for a great markdown and I always get compliments when I wear it!














(this is the model wearing the dress, not me)


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

You look lovely *bagfashionista*!

I almost purchased this top. I love the pattern, but I'm not sure about the shape. It looks a little baggy.

http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...OverMessage=1+Carolinae+Top&_requestid=338148


----------



## kcf68

One thing I did notice is you really have to try on the tops and hope it flatters your figure.  I tried some and some did not look right on me.


----------



## Lexiii

does anyone know when anthro's next big sale is going to be? or do they just keep adding stuff to the sale section periodically?


----------



## Jennie

Lexiii said:


> does anyone know when anthro's next big sale is going to be? or do they just keep adding stuff to the sale section periodically?



Check for sales on their site every Tuesday


----------



## mundodabolsa

ladies is anthropologie fast about shipping online orders? I'll pay for faster shipping but I was just wondering if they are the type of retailer who take 3 days to process before shipping or if it goes out within a day. 

trying to figure out if I have time to order something online or have to go in person...

thanks!


----------



## renza

mundodabolsa said:


> ladies is anthropologie fast about shipping online orders? I'll pay for faster shipping but I was just wondering if they are the type of retailer who take 3 days to process before shipping or if it goes out within a day.
> 
> trying to figure out if I have time to order something online or have to go in person...
> 
> thanks!


They often ship same or next day, but if you order something that is low in stock or a popback, it may go into "backorder" status for a few days.


----------



## mundodabolsa

renza said:


> They often ship same or next day, but if you order something that is low in stock or a popback, it may go into "backorder" status for a few days.



really good to know, thank you!


----------



## kurnu

IDK if I'm posting in the right spot but I would like id help with this anthropology top. TIA


----------



## Janiece

I got some really great deals at Anthro this past week. 2 dresses and 3 tops for under $100!


----------



## spylove22

I got a couple of cute dresses at the store on sale, but the shipping online is killer, is there any free shipping codes?


----------



## fieryfashionist

Ordered some more hair clips, another belt and a few scarves!  Anthro kills me!


----------



## beggarbaby

Summer colors!

Love that clutch, but it is huge! The size of a piece of paper. I never actually see anyone using clutches that big. Is it a NYC/international city thing? If it was the size of a paperback I'd totally get it, as it's my ideal clutch - simple, colorful but not shiny. Wish I had a shrinking machine...

I saw a man buying that hat in-store (as a gift presumably) and it looked awesome. It'd be horrible on my skin tone, but I love the slight messiness of it and the somewhat unusual choice of colors.

Does anyone use passport holders? What's the rationale behind them? I love the color, but it's a bit much for PVC...


----------



## Swanky

I use a pretty red leather NM passport holder! it's just a fun way to accessorize!
The big clutches are good for daytime use - more practical and different than a predictable tote


----------



## beggarbaby

I'm just always afraid of forgetting it somewhere, but I guess it's not like I ever forget my bag anywhere... maybe you're right!

I looked today and the hat is on sale! Might go in...

I've noticed that if I put things in my shopping cart to keep track of when they go on sale, sometimes they'll go on sale more than 50-70% off but there's never stock. The price will keep dropping, but there's never any items available. Is that because they temporarily have one item in stock and someone snatches it up, or what? Or do they just like to torture us?!


----------



## renza

beggarbaby said:


> I've noticed that if I put things in my shopping cart to keep track of when they go on sale, sometimes they'll go on sale more than 50-70% off but there's never stock. The price will keep dropping, but there's never any items available. Is that because they temporarily have one item in stock and someone snatches it up, or what? Or do they just like to torture us?!


If you keep an item in your shopping cart, it works the same as keeping it on your wishlist--if there happens to be a popback from a return, it will show up and you can buy it. Since Anthro allows returns for up to 1 year, it means you could have a chance of snagging an old item for next to nothing if someone returns it!


----------



## vhdos

Woo-hoo  I just got a $400 gift card for my birthday from MIL.  She's awesome!!!!  Can't wait to go shopping.


----------



## ColdSteel

I haven't bought clothes from Anthro in a while (either too pricey when it's still on sale or it looked better on the hanger) but I love love love the charms for necklaces. I have a ladder, an E scrabble tile, a carved wood Z, a key, and a lobster!


----------



## kcf68

ColdSteel said:


> I haven't bought clothes from Anthro in a while (either too pricey when it's still on sale or it looked better on the hanger) but I love love love the charms for necklaces. I have a ladder, an E scrabble tile, a carved wood Z, a key, and a lobster!



Yes you really need too try things on because some look better on the hanger.


----------



## OMG3kids

kcf68 said:
			
		

> Yes you really need too try things on because some look better on the hanger.



Agree. 
My Sis in law got a dress from Anthro, looked cute hanging on her bathroom hook, but it made her look like The Swiss Miss when she wore it. 

Forgive any typos, I'm on my iPhone!


----------



## dchildaries

Yestersay Just got myself a repetto Bb flat for 29.99 down from $265!!!!!!!!! The last one in the style!!! I am in heaven!!!


----------



## vhdos

I use my gift card and purchased two pairs of skinny jeans, one dressy summer sweater, and a casual summer dress.


----------



## beggarbaby

Pics!


----------



## kendal

Just ordered my first Bailey 44 column dress.  I hope it works out considering the rave reviews online.  I also bought the rotary dial necklace in green to coordinate with the navy dress.  I'm not one for accessorizing, but the necklace was a recommended styling option in the anthro reviews so I have high hopes for it.


----------



## Shopmore

Does anyone have the Tuxedo wide-leg pants?  I saw these at the store today and am wondering what you all think.


http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro/product/clothes-pants/23845746.jsp


----------



## beggarbaby

Picked up a couple of things recently. I haven't actually been a huge fan of the Bailey 44 column dresses, but I saw this one on a form in the store and tried it - fell in love! It's super flattering and a tealy blue is my favorite color of dress, so I couldn't resist. The only thing is, it's not really dress-downable with all that lace... Do Bailey 44 dresses ever go on sale?

I ordered the maxi and the swimsuit online. I really like the color and design of the dress but I'm only 5' so crossing my fingers that the petite version actually works on me... No idea what shoes I'd wear with it though; flip flops and sandals don't really work on me.


----------



## bagsforme

I was wondering about the bailey dress too.
Seems like they make some version of it all the time.  
I'm waiting for it to go on sale.  Eventually everything does.


----------



## beggarbaby

I hope so! It seems like it though there are always a handful of items that are too high demand or stay around for a year at full price. I figure I'll just buy it now and when it goes on sale, buy another at the sale price and return that unworn item with the full price receipt. That's sort of like buying it on sale right? And it avoids the situation where they run out of my size and never restock. I dunno, is that kosher?


----------



## halunfishie

Any extra discounts for the holiday?


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

halunfishie said:


> Any extra discounts for the holiday?



Additional 25% off of sale

Has anyone seen this dress in person or does anyone own it? Please share pics if you own it.  I'm considering it, but I'm just not sure about the crochet or the fit.


----------



## BagnistaDoll

Does anyone own the Parvati Maxi dress? Is it true to size?


----------



## Lanier

beggarbaby said:
			
		

> I ordered the maxi and the swimsuit online. I really like the color and design of the dress but I'm only 5' so crossing my fingers that the petite version actually works on me... No idea what shoes I'd wear with it though; flip flops and sandals don't really work on me.



How did the maxi dress in the petite size work out for you? I'm 5'2, so a similar height to you!


----------



## beggarbaby

Lanier said:
			
		

> How did the maxi dress in the petite size work out for you? I'm 5'2, so a similar height to you!



It was too long for me.   I think 2" would make a difference though, ESP depending on what shoes you wear. I only wear the flattest of flats so it didn't work. The back of the dress dragged on, not skimmed the ground.


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

I decided against the dress, now I'm tempted to purchase this top. Just don't want to pay for s&h.


----------



## kcf68

WhitleyGilbert said:


> I decided against the dress, now I'm tempted to purchase this top. Just don't want to pay for s&h.



This is pretty.


----------



## chocoganache

WhitleyGilbert said:
			
		

> I decided against the dress, now I'm tempted to purchase this top. Just don't want to pay for s&h.



That's beautiful!


----------



## chocoganache

Snagged these on sale


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

chocoganache said:
			
		

> Snagged these on sale



Great purchases!! I especially like the yellow skirt and tie neck dress. I didn't see that one online.

I called my local store to see if they had the top that I wanted. I wanted to see it in-person and they only had it in black. I guess I'll just bit the bullet and order it now before the sale is over tomorrow.


----------



## airborne

congrats chocoganache, classy pieces


----------



## OneShinyface

chocoganache said:


> Snagged these on sale


 
I scored the yellow skirt on sale too. I'm planning to pair it with a bright green fitted, scoop-neck tee, a wide tan/nude belt and tan/nude wedges. I also bought a royal purple tank top that has bluish undertones to wear with it as well.


----------



## summer2815

I have a very embarassing question!   :shame:

I purchased a skirt from Anthro a year ago.  It is just sitting in my closet with the tag on(and I still have the receipt).  I just do not like it and do not plan on wearing it.  It is one of those...not sure what I was thinking when I purchased it as it is so not me!

Has anyone ever returned anything to the store a year later?  I am beyond embarassed to!


----------



## Swanky

I haven't returned anything after that long.  Do you have the receipt?
I'd call   They won't know who you are, you won't have to tell them the item, just ask them about that policy.
I don't think there's a time limit though,


----------



## hermesfund

I was told that as long as you have your receipt you can always return. If not they will give you store credit at the last discounted amount. Did you use your anthro card when you purchased? If so they will give you a refund for the amount you paid for.


----------



## summer2815

I have the receipt and the tags are on the item.  I probably used my anthro card as well.  Just embarassed to actually do this LOL.  I cleaned out my closet this past weekend and found this skirt.  

Thanks for your replies Swanky and Hermes!


----------



## hermesfund

No worries!!! They really don't care. They make money even from discounted merchandise. You will end up donating or give it up for free. Return and get your money back. If you are embarrassed, go to a store you normally don't go to so you wouldn't run into your SA.


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

Summer2815, you could try selling it on eBay. Anthropologie items are always pretty hot on there.


----------



## terps08

1. Crocheted Perimeter Scarf
Originally bought this online but didn't like it when it came, I just didn't think it was worth $38.  It also reminded me of fishing. There are rave reviews though, so maybe it's just me.
http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...id=24735235&parentid=SEARCH_RESULTS&color=085

2. Geo Leaf Scarf
I saw this in store and had to have it - I think it's much prettier in person!  It's so summer and gives your outfit a pop of color.
http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...id=24458069&parentid=SEARCH_RESULTS&color=062

3. Ikat Frequencies Shirtdress
I've been fawning over this dress for a couple of weeks now and finally pulled the trigger online (I called 3 stores in my area and none of them had it in stock!).  When it came, it looked like an old school sleep shirt on me.  SO sad.  It was also really short.  Eep.
http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...id=24603151&parentid=SEARCH_RESULTS&color=049


----------



## beggarbaby

Wanted to try these leggings but it's an online exclusive. Crossing my fingers that I have better luck with this than my last order


----------



## shopgirl1010

I found a dress form Anthropologie. ($298), so I would like some advice.
Has anyone seen this IRL? Looking for a cute, unique dress to wear.

I'm 5'4 and usually a size 0. What do you think?

http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro/product/clothes-mik-22/25106352.jsp


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

WhitleyGilbert said:
			
		

> I decided against the dress, now I'm tempted to purchase this top. Just don't want to pay for s&h.



Glad I held off on this top, the price was reduced even more! Yay!


----------



## lil_peanut

Went to Anthro today and came out with:

Calexico Tee (I think I look better then the model, bigger boobs actually look good in this shirt and not in a slutty way! Also, my Anthro had a ton of sizes!)
http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro/product/shopsale-freshcuts/24940140.jsp

Tulip Lace Shell
http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro/product/shopsale-freshcuts/24891186.jsp

Seashine T-Straps (My friend bought these at full price in New Orleans while we were at Jazz fest...I wanted them too, but I just can't pay full price at Anthro! She got the turtles, also very cute.)
http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro/product/shopsale-shoes/24083636.jsp

Also 2 of these. We're painting our house inside and out and I'm looking for interesting things to decorate it with!
http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro/product/home-room/A20824587.jsp


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

WhitleyGilbert said:


> I decided against the dress, now I'm tempted to purchase this top. Just don't want to pay for s&h.



This top arrived, but it is so loose and baggy on me. I'm returning it this weekend.


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

What do you ladies think of the latest email about updating your account so that you don't miss out on "upcoming perks?"  I'm interested in what this may mean.


----------



## kcf68

Went down to the LR Anthro    Big mistake!  I found too many cute things..


----------



## Swanky

I haven't received that e-mail{?}  I do know they reworked their perks program.  I forget everything they changed though.


----------



## renza

^I think the main difference was that everyone now gets a birthday discount code, whereas it used to be by lottery. Also, they say that they will have a couple of Anthro card-only free shipping promotions, but they have done that in the past anyways.


----------



## Lanier

I purchased this dress on sale at my local store over the weekend and I love it!


----------



## sneezz

Lanier said:


> I purchased this dress on sale at my local store over the weekend and I love it!



Über cute! Can you wear a bra with it cuz of the back?


----------



## J_L33

Got the Slanted Layers Tee in both colorways (striped)

I just wanted to say...if I had the money...I'd buy everything in the store...


----------



## Lanier

sneezz said:


> Über cute! Can you wear a bra with it cuz of the back?



Nope, no bra (maybe one of those NuBras though). The chest part is kind of tight, but if you are an A-small C it's fine!


----------



## kcf68

Can I ask are AG jeans part of Anthro.  That is the main type of jeans I found there?


----------



## renza

kcf68 said:


> Can I ask are AG jeans part of Anthro.  That is the main type of jeans I found there?


AG Adriano Goldschmied is its own brand. They have their own store and website, or you can find them at lots of other retailers, such as Nordstrom. 
Pilcro and Holding Horses I believe are Anthro-brand jeans.


----------



## sneezz

Lanier said:


> Nope, no bra (maybe one of those NuBras though). The chest part is kind of tight, but if you are an A-small C it's fine!



Oh....thanks!  It should suit me then.


----------



## 4Elegance

Thought I'd post my outfit here as well.  My vest is Anthro.  More details on my blog.  Enjoy.


----------



## hellokatiegirl

Lately I have really been loving some of the new prints and styles from Anthro. I picked up this skirt last week from the store. It is the Anthropologie Hummingbird Poplin skirt by Charlotte Taylor. I was lucky to find it on sale, plus my B-day discount!


----------



## frenchie.xo

hellokatiegirl said:


> Lately I have really been loving some of the new prints and styles from Anthro. I picked up this skirt last week from the store. It is the Anthropologie Hummingbird Poplin skirt by Charlotte Taylor. I was lucky to find it on sale, plus my B-day discount!



Love the bold color of this skirt!! So cute!


----------



## Sparklybags

hellokatiegirl said:


> Lately I have really been loving some of the new prints and styles from Anthro. I picked up this skirt last week from the store. It is the Anthropologie Hummingbird Poplin skirt by Charlotte Taylor. I was lucky to find it on sale, plus my B-day discount!



Such a cute skirt and I love it paired with the blue and red!


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

hellokatiegirl said:
			
		

> Lately I have really been loving some of the new prints and styles from Anthro. I picked up this skirt last week from the store. It is the Anthropologie Hummingbird Poplin skirt by Charlotte Taylor. I was lucky to find it on sale, plus my B-day discount!



Cute skirt and great color combinations.


----------



## 4Elegance

Wearing my anthro necklace I scored on sale


----------



## ~bastet

hellokatiegirl said:


> Lately I have really been loving some of the new prints and styles from Anthro. I picked up this skirt last week from the store. It is the Anthropologie Hummingbird Poplin skirt by Charlotte Taylor. I was lucky to find it on sale, plus my B-day discount!



I love your bag!  Who made it?


----------



## jhs216

4Elegance said:


> Wearing my anthro necklace I scored on sale
> 
> 
> View attachment 1877854



That's really great looking! Nice score.


----------



## 4Elegance

jhs216 said:
			
		

> That's really great looking! Nice score.



Thank you.  I'm in love with it


----------



## hellokatiegirl

~bastet said:


> I love your bag!  Who made it?



Thank you! It is from J. Crew. It is called the Edie bag. I think they still sell it online and in stores.


----------



## hellokatiegirl

4Elegance said:


> Wearing my anthro necklace I scored on sale
> 
> 
> View attachment 1877854



Wow! What a gorgeous necklace! Congrats!


----------



## 4Elegance

hellokatiegirl said:
			
		

> Wow! What a gorgeous necklace! Congrats!



Thank you.  Anthropologie accessories always rock


----------



## hellokatiegirl

Here is the Anthropologie Brimming Boarders skirt which I purchased this summer.


----------



## lilyhaze

I remember that skirt. I tried it on and loved it, but it was a little too rich for my blood at the time.

It's cute and really flattering on you!


----------



## hellokatiegirl

lilyhaze said:


> I remember that skirt. I tried it on and loved it, but it was a little too rich for my blood at the time.
> 
> It's cute and really flattering on you!



Thank you so much lilyhaze. I think it eventually went down to $49 after a little while.


----------



## hellokatiegirl

Here is the Flora Fortress skirt from Anthropologie. I bought this right when it came out this August with my b-day discount.


----------



## kcf68

Went back to Anthro and picked up a few more things and they gave me the new catolog and I don't think I'm in love with much in it.  It looks too old ladyish for me???


----------



## renza

hellokatiegirl said:


> Here is the Flora Fortress skirt from Anthropologie. I bought this right when it came out this August with my b-day discount.


I bought this skirt recently with the 20% off promotion! It looks great on you.  I'm planning to wear mine with black tights for the winter.


----------



## J_L33

renza said:


> I bought this skirt recently with the 20% off promotion! It looks great on you.  I'm planning to wear mine with black tights for the winter.



Huh? When was the 20% off promo???


----------



## renza

J_L33 said:


> Huh? When was the 20% off promo???


It was on the 15th, for Anthro cardholders (although I understand you could get the discount online even without the card). It was 20% off full-priced apparel and accessories.


----------



## queenofshopping

I ran in for 10 minutes today to satisfy a "need to buy" itch, and raided the loungewear zone and scooped up:
Navy sweat shirt style/pullover with sequin leaves and the back is satin... An ivory lace and fine rib knit sweat shirt... grey knit pullover with ivory lace front... A cute sweater hoodie/mixed chunky sweater knit and striped jersey/t-shirt type knit with zip front... grey duo-fold cropped trouser with ivory piping (sweat-like)... The best part is that when I was least expecting was getting 15% off my purchase saving $60 before tax... Nothing was on sale (all new arrivals) but promo says "customer satisfaction"... 
They had only 1 cashier and long line... and i began to ask about my daughter anthro b-day discount for October (she never uses it and they always look it up and let me) and she said she would just give me the 15% off as courtesy. I was not even really going to press it today due to short staff, and before I could finish asking, she said no prob, here is different code today, use the b-day next time. 
The store was also out of all bags except the giant shopping bags which I guess I was lucky to get one due to size of my purchase... But many were being offered a box or garment wrap... Anyway, I guess it pays to always be in a good mood and not perturbed by the store's rough day ... I have to say, i have never had a bad Anthro CS experience in my vast shopping history with them.  they have great stuff for work-at-home women like me who tend to prefer cute comfort.


----------



## hellokatiegirl

renza said:


> I bought this skirt recently with the 20% off promotion! It looks great on you.  I'm planning to wear mine with black tights for the winter.



Thanks renza! I am also planning on wearing it with tights and maybe boots for the winter. You can wear it so many ways!


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

hellokatiegirl said:


> Here is the Flora Fortress skirt from Anthropologie. I bought this right when it came out this August with my b-day discount.



Pretty skirt. It looks great on you.

I am very tempted to buy this clutch (even though I'm supposed to be on a shopping ban).  It does seem rather trendy and very simplistically made though, that's what's holding be back.


----------



## Swanky

Oh I like it too! I put things in my cart to watch for when they go on sale :shame:


----------



## Cullinan

The clothes look great - I'd never heard of the store - I don't think we have it in the UK - I'll google it and see,

Some of the unusual designs would brighten up my classic wardrobe very well!

How are they price-wise??


----------



## Swanky

Look online  Broad price range!


----------



## Hessefan

Cullinan said:
			
		

> The clothes look great - I'd never heard of the store - I don't think we have it in the UK - I'll google it and see,
> 
> Some of the unusual designs would brighten up my classic wardrobe very well!
> 
> How are they price-wise??



There is a shop in London I believe. And the main website ships to the UK. I find the prices a bit silly for what it is though, so I wait until the sales hit and then buy it on Ebay. Even if the price is higher than the sale price, it's cheaper than ordering directly from the website.


----------



## kitty89

Cullinan said:


> The clothes look great - I'd never heard of the store - I don't think we have it in the UK - I'll google it and see,
> 
> Some of the unusual designs would brighten up my classic wardrobe very well!
> 
> How are they price-wise??



We definitely have stores in the UK!  there's one on Regent St (the Savile Row end) and I'm pretty sure there's another one in South Ken, although I haven't visited it.


----------



## hellokatiegirl

WhitleyGilbert said:


> Pretty skirt. It looks great on you.
> 
> I am very tempted to buy this clutch (even though I'm supposed to be on a shopping ban).  It does seem rather trendy and very simplistically made though, that's what's holding be back.



Thank you Whitley! I love that clutch! The color and the anchor are so pretty!



Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Oh I like it too! I put things in my cart to watch for when they go on sale :shame:



I do this too! Occasionally I have been able to get things really cheap when they go out of stock and then for whatever reason are returned after a few mark downs.


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Oh I like it too! I put things in my cart to watch for when they go on sale :shame:


Great idea.


----------



## kcf68

Hitting up the Anthro shop in Memphis  Next is the Dallas store in the spring...


----------



## Swanky

Dallas has 2 + 2 more in the burbs!


----------



## Cullinan

kitty89 said:


> We definitely have stores in the UK!  there's one on Regent St (the Savile Row end) and I'm pretty sure there's another one in South Ken, although I haven't visited it.




Thanks a lot - when I go to zlondon that's my stomping ground- so I'll definitely check it out!


----------



## kcf68

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Dallas has 2 + 2 more in the burbs!



Oh no what shall I do.


----------



## pablo.escobar

I got this anorak at Anthropologie for $39.99...marked down from $149 I think!! Hehe...


----------



## keodi

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Oh I like it too! I put things in my cart to watch for when they go on sale :shame:



Same here!


----------



## cakegirl

How often are they offering free shipping? I want to use my birthday code on some jeans that are online only-but shipping is $14! Can you order in-store to avoid shipping? I almost never pay shipping, and that much for a pair of jeans is crazy!


----------



## dorcast

If they order for you from the store, you shouldn't have to pay shipping. I've never tried this with something that was online only, but did it recently with a few items that weren't in stock with my store.


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

This dress has been in my basket for a while now and I may get it soon. I'd style it just like this (maybe with a cardigan though).

 I also saw it on "666 Park Avenue" last night.


----------



## lil_peanut

Extra 25% off and nobody is posting their finds? 

I'll go:
Strollaround tee in orange
http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro/product/25361221.jsp?color=089

Slender Stripes Cardigan (So freaking cute on!!!)
http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro/product/shopsale-addlsale/25232208.jsp

Crossback Cable Cardi
http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro/product/shopsale-addlsale/25395724.jsp


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

WhitleyGilbert said:
			
		

> This dress has been in my basket for a while now and I may get it soon. I'd style it just like this (maybe with a cardigan though).
> 
> I also saw it on "666 Park Avenue" last night.



I did a charge/send and ordered this dress during the sale. They only had one in my size in Chelsea, NY. I can't wait for it to arrive. I plan to visit my local store this weekend to see what is left from the sale. I love it when Anthro has an additional percentage off of sale items, but I also loathe it because that sale room is so tiny and cramped.


----------



## lilyhaze

I bought a number of things from the sale. 

Bubbled Bands Shirtdress: runs a little short so great for my petite self. I need to get an additional price adjustment on mine because one of the button holes are torn.
images.anthropologie.com/is/image/Anthropologie/S24954125_030_b?$product410x615$

The others were ones with 2nd or 3rd cuts so not available on the regular site.

Electric Vines: a little white skirt with neon yellow embroidered. (Again this one came above my knee so I was pleasantly surprised.)

2 shorts that were $9.95 (a linen one and a weird blue embroidered). Great for $7.50+tax.

This is no longer on the website, and runs pretty small. It's the Battenberg & Organdy Dress by Meadow Rue. It's adorable and short. I got it for $45+tax after the 25%. Pretty good deal.


----------



## Swanky

LOVE the stripes cardi! How does it run? Is it only cute buttoned up?
I'm busty, cardi's buttoned up aren't flattering on me 



lil_peanut said:


> Extra 25% off and nobody is posting their finds?
> 
> I'll go:
> Strollaround tee in orange
> http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro/product/25361221.jsp?color=089
> 
> Slender Stripes Cardigan (So freaking cute on!!!)
> http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro/product/shopsale-addlsale/25232208.jsp
> 
> Crossback Cable Cardi
> http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro/product/shopsale-addlsale/25395724.jsp


----------



## Cullinan

pablo.escobar said:


> I got this anorak at Anthropologie for $39.99...marked down from $149 I think!! Hehe...




What a bargain!,

I love the style and colour...


----------



## mothbeast

pablo.escobar said:


> I got this anorak at Anthropologie for $39.99...marked down from $149 I think!! Hehe...



Love it. I'm bummed that I missed it. 

I got this right before the sale.  



Got this one during the sale:


----------



## hellokatiegirl

I recently picked up the canvas chair skirt from Anthropologie. It was a great price on sale!


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

^^ Cute outfit. I like the skirt and top together.


----------



## fashionplate123

So glad I found you guys!  Been an Anthro addict for years!


----------



## vhdos

I got this recently (not on sale):
http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro/product/clothes-jackets-outervest/25880345.jsp
The pictures don't do it justice.  It's a thick, nubby, metallic material that is super-soft.


----------



## Diamond Dazed

vhdos said:


> I got this recently (not on sale):
> http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro/product/clothes-jackets-outervest/25880345.jsp
> The pictures don't do it justice. It's a thick, nubby, metallic material that is super-soft.


 
Love this!

I just ordered these two pieces.


----------



## Lanier

My local store sold out of the colorblocked tops in a week, so I ordered the red/gray in-store to be shipped to my house. I just received it today, and I love it! It's SO soft.


----------



## GearGirly

Diamond Dazed said:


> Love this!
> 
> I just ordered these two pieces.



Love them both!


----------



## EllAva

vhdos said:


> I got this recently (not on sale):
> http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro/product/clothes-jackets-outervest/25880345.jsp
> The pictures don't do it justice.  It's a thick, nubby, metallic material that is super-soft.



What is the point of mentioning that it was (not on sale)? Sorry, just curious.


----------



## Cullinan

Diamond Dazed said:


> Love this!
> 
> I just ordered these two pieces.



Love both pieces....really unique and feminine...

Look forward to seeing you in them!


----------



## Cullinan

Lanier said:


> My local store sold out of the colorblocked tops in a week, so I ordered the red/gray in-store to be shipped to my house. I just received it today, and I love it! It's SO soft.




So cute and cosy!...


----------



## CindyKay

Anyone here going to the Holiday Fashion Show hosted by your local Anthro store? I received an email today to rsvp for the event.  I'm definitely going.... so excited!! 

I've never been to one...  can someone give me a run down on what usually happens at their fashion shows?


----------



## Diamond Dazed

GearGirly said:


> Love them both!


 


Cullinan said:


> Love both pieces....really unique and feminine...
> 
> Look forward to seeing you in them!


 
Thank you both! I just received an email that they are on their way--can't wait!


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

vhdos said:
			
		

> I got this recently (not on sale):
> http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro/product/clothes-jackets-outervest/25880345.jsp
> The pictures don't do it justice.  It's a thick, nubby, metallic material that is super-soft.



Gorgeous and perfect for the holidays.


----------



## Cullinan

Diamond Dazed said:


> Thank you both! I just received an email that they are on their way--can't wait!



Can't wait to see pics of you in them!!!


----------



## pablo.escobar

mothbeast said:


> Love it. I'm bummed that I missed it.
> 
> I got this right before the sale.
> View attachment 1926007
> 
> 
> Got this one during the sale:
> View attachment 1926008



the cat dress looks great! i would love to fit into the regular clothes at anthropologie but i am bit of a bigger girl, haha.
 how much did u pay for the cat dress?


----------



## pablo.escobar

Cullinan said:


> What a bargain!,
> 
> I love the style and colour...



thanks man, they had orangey-red too, but i opted for this mustards-brown-rust colour. haha (poop colour)


----------



## mothbeast

pablo.escobar said:


> the cat dress looks great! i would love to fit into the regular clothes at anthropologie but i am bit of a bigger girl, haha.
> how much did u pay for the cat dress?



The cat dress was $60 after clearance +25% off. I am bigger too - anthro size chart saays I shlud be a 14-16 but these two dresses run big.


----------



## dessertpouch

Any intel on the black Friday promo(s) for Anthro? I received the email about 20% off of full-priced items, but did not see a mention of a possible % off of sale items. Is it safe to assume it'll be the same as the current online promo (25% off sale)?


----------



## Odette

dessertpouch said:


> Any intel on the black Friday promo(s) for Anthro? I received the email about 20% off of full-priced items, but did not see a mention of a possible % off of sale items. Is it safe to assume it'll be the same as the current online promo (25% off sale)?



I walked by my local Anthro tonight while it was closed - there were people getting setup for tomorrow and the sign in the front said 25% off sale.  The 20% off regular items isn't posted (most likely b/c of having to show your Anthro card).  Doesn't look like there is anything special other than opening up early.


----------



## Swanky

20% all reg prices is special for Anthro!

All reg prices are 20% if you're a member, all sale is still 25% off add'l.
I got a lot!
Anyone else? Now I'm shopping it online wondering if I got enough


----------



## dorcast

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> 20% all reg prices is special for Anthro!
> 
> All reg prices are 20% if you're a member, all sale is still 25% off add'l.
> I got a lot!
> Anyone else? Now I'm shopping it online wondering if I got enough



What did you get? 
I went into the store, it wasn't too busy. I just got a pair of Pilcro jeans and a cardigan from the lounge department that I don't see online.


----------



## terps08

I just bought something last week and CS was able to give me a price adjustment via email!  I love Anthropologie's CS!


----------



## 628628

Really cool bib necklace from Anthro.


----------



## J_L33

Hi guys,
I have a rant.
This past black friday, I ordered the "Flocked Cobalt Dress" (This one: http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro/product/shopsale-dresses2/24788523.jsp) that was on sale for $99.95 (-25% off on top of that). When I ordered, the SA said that the dress showed a price of $188 + tax  and that it must be a mistake, and she gave me the dress for $75 (which was the price of the dress on sale + the additional off). However, I see my order of confirmation the next day and it wasn't the same dress I wanted; yes, it was the "Flocked Cobalt Dress" but it's on a new colorway (Turquoise) http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro/product/A24788523.jsp. It wasn't even online during Black Friday so I had NO idea that they were different colors (the dress is now online and is also found in the coral colorway, if anyone is interested). Don't get me wrong, I got a $188 dress for $75, but...in this colorway, I wouldn't buy it even if it's on sale for that price. I really want the blue colored dress. I called online and tried to locate it on my size at the stores, but no luck.
Did something like this ever happen to anyone?

I really want to get my dress!


----------



## ozmodiar

J_L33 said:


> Hi guys,
> I have a rant.
> This past black friday, I ordered the "Flocked Cobalt Dress" (This one: http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro/product/shopsale-dresses2/24788523.jsp) that was on sale for $99.95 (-25% off on top of that). When I ordered, the SA said that the dress showed a price of $188 + tax  and that it must be a mistake, and she gave me the dress for $75 (which was the price of the dress on sale + the additional off). However, I see my order of confirmation the next day and it wasn't the same dress I wanted; yes, it was the "Flocked Cobalt Dress" but it's on a new colorway (Turquoise) http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro/product/A24788523.jsp. It wasn't even online during Black Friday so I had NO idea that they were different colors (the dress is now online and is also found in the coral colorway, if anyone is interested). Don't get me wrong, I got a $188 dress for $75, but...in this colorway, I wouldn't buy it even if it's on sale for that price. I really want the blue colored dress. I called online and tried to locate it on my size at the stores, but no luck.
> Did something like this ever happen to anyone?
> 
> I really want to get my dress!



The SA probably didn't realize that the turquoise is a different color than the one that's on sale and price adjusted it to give you the discount. The original blue color went on sale several weeks ago, so it's probably difficult to find now.


----------



## Swanky

Aw, sorry! Sounds like an honest error - accident, although I know it's disappointing.
I'm sure if you can find the correct color there won't be any issues w/ an even exchange though.  Keep watching/checking as things are returned a lot!


----------



## J_L33

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Aw, sorry! Sounds like an honest error - accident, although I know it's disappointing.
> I'm sure if you can find the correct color there won't be any issues w/ an even exchange though.  Keep watching/checking as things are returned a lot!



Thanks Swanky. I actually laughed when I called them back; that SA was so sweet when she helped me put the original order, so no, I don't blame her as it was never wilfully done. I was just pining over that dress...so I was pretty disappointed that I wasn't going to receive it...Thanks, I'll keep checking. Cross your fingers for me


----------



## lilyhaze

I was sick as a dog all last week and didn't get to participate. So I'm kind of _glad_ that Anthro didn't do the 50% off sale items this year. I participated for the first time ever last year, and I bought several items.

Last year, they extended the sale before Christmas. They might do another 25% off then.


----------



## vhdos

I bought this dress last week: 
http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro/product/clothes-dresses/26115485.jsp
It was slightly big under the armpits and about an inch too long on me, so I had my tailor make some alterations.  It's funny, when I bought it, I was thinking that it would work well with black tights and my black CL booties and then I saw that's exactly how they styled it on their site  I plan on wearing it to a Christmas party this weekend with a black velvet blazer, my new black Alexander mcQueen skull clutch, and some gold jewelry.


----------



## Talinder

J_L33 said:


> Hi guys,
> I have a rant.
> This past black friday, I ordered the "Flocked Cobalt Dress" (This one: http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro/product/shopsale-dresses2/24788523.jsp) that was on sale for $99.95 (-25% off on top of that). When I ordered, the SA said that the dress showed a price of $188 + tax  and that it must be a mistake, and she gave me the dress for $75 (which was the price of the dress on sale + the additional off). However, I see my order of confirmation the next day and it wasn't the same dress I wanted; yes, it was the "Flocked Cobalt Dress" but it's on a new colorway (Turquoise) http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro/product/A24788523.jsp. It wasn't even online during Black Friday so I had NO idea that they were different colors (the dress is now online and is also found in the coral colorway, if anyone is interested). Don't get me wrong, I got a $188 dress for $75, but...in this colorway, I wouldn't buy it even if it's on sale for that price. I really want the blue colored dress. I called online and tried to locate it on my size at the stores, but no luck.
> Did something like this ever happen to anyone?
> 
> I really want to get my dress!


I'll bet it was an honest mistake, too. Anthropologie sometimes gives the colorways of an item confusing names. A lot of the SAs don't even realize all of the "official/online" color names of an item. For instance, I ordered a dress that came in six different colors including Blue and Navy Blue. Once one of the colors sells out they're no longer listed and the SA can get confused thinking you are talking about the same thing. Plus, Anthro calls some colors just completely something they're not like they'll call a blue dress Green. Sorry I'm all jumbled about explaining it, but it really is confusing and has caused problems in the past. It stinks you didn't get the dress you actually wanted.


----------



## Michiru

Picked up this shirt http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro/product/search/25662347.jsp in grey and turquoise, I usually don't like buying the same thing in different colors but I'm so in love with it!


----------



## sourapril

I love their store and would spend an hour in it, but strangely I haven't bought anything from Anthropologie for years. It's too overpriced for the quality. Don't get me wrong, some of their stuff have good quality but the price and quality don't really match.


----------



## Michiru

It's true though about the quality. I've had stuff rip after wearing them once or twice, so now I only buy the designs that I really love.


----------



## Swanky

I've been shopping like a fiend there for years, seriously, and haven't ever found a quality problem.  I wait for the really pricey things to go on sale and I love their quirky twists on the basics.


----------



## beggarbaby

Got the poncho on sale. Been wanting a rust-orange jean for a while too. But totally didn't see the $25 off every $100 promotion. Do you think they do price adjustments for that sort of thing or will I have to reorder? Maybe I should wait for an even deeper sale - I feel like the poncho price should come down and the Stevies always end up on sale...

Can't decide between the two colors of shoes though, or if I should keep them at all, because the side kind of cuts into my ankle bone. Does leather break in there, or does it mean the shoe is just not suited to the shape of my foot?

I kinda agree about it all being overpriced and that's why their sales are so dramatic, but I think you're paying more for the design than the quality of the materials. I do appreciate that a lot of their materials are more natural blends. I look in other places and virtually everything is 90-100% polyester and nylon. At least you can find some wool and cotton and linen here. I think it's reasonable on sale, though still not cheap.


----------



## alicecullen

Does anyone know if this dress is Anthropologie? It also comes in pink... would have been in stores between 2008-2010.


----------



## hellokatiegirl

Here is the Anthropologie confetti mini which I got last week. I thought it would be fun for the holidays.


----------



## Swanky

Love it on you!!


----------



## kcf68

beggarbaby said:


> Got the poncho on sale. Been wanting a rust-orange jean for a while too. But totally didn't see the $25 off every $100 promotion. Do you think they do price adjustments for that sort of thing or will I have to reorder? Maybe I should wait for an even deeper sale - I feel like the poncho price should come down and the Stevies always end up on sale...
> 
> Can't decide between the two colors of shoes though, or if I should keep them at all, because the side kind of cuts into my ankle bone. Does leather break in there, or does it mean the shoe is just not suited to the shape of my foot?
> 
> I kinda agree about it all being overpriced and that's why their sales are so dramatic, but I think you're paying more for the design than the quality of the materials. I do appreciate that a lot of their materials are more natural blends. I look in other places and virtually everything is 90-100% polyester and nylon. At least you can find some wool and cotton and linen here. I think it's reasonable on sale, though still not cheap.


wow love that sweater poncho!


----------



## terps08

hellokatiegirl said:


> Here is the Anthropologie confetti mini which I got last week. I thought it would be fun for the holidays.




That looks awesome on you!!


----------



## terps08

I've been on a HUGE Anthropologie kick lately, but mostly jewelry/accessories, and home stuff, especially candles!  I just bought 4 last weekend!  Eeek!


----------



## beggarbaby

kcf68 said:


> wow love that sweater poncho!



Yeah, I'm liking it, though there's no way I can get the neck to sit like it does in the picture. There's a strip of grey velvet on the inside that I'm on the fence about but it goes good with skinnies and skirts!

Ended up returning the shoes since they chafed at the ankles and padding didn't seem to help...


----------



## smiley13tree

I purchased two of the adorable ceramic cups with the floral designs and they happened to be on a special sale for $5 from $8! Love giving them as gifts!


----------



## lil_peanut

So excited, just ordered these boots with the 30% off code. I love my feet warm and cozy. 
http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro/product/shopsale-allsale/25284555.jsp


----------



## lilyhaze

The 30% off sale ended yesterday I think.

I bought a bunch of shoes at the accessories shop in Chevy Chase MD this weekend. Two Miss Albright Heels (for anyone that wants the gifted heels, they were marked $19.95! This is without the additional % off.) One pair of Miss Albright boots and another one with a sparkly "belt." And then another pair of heels. All for under $300. I was happy. It's hard to find my size (5.5) and most of the Miss Albright 36s fit me.

I got some clothes (including a lovely dress that I need to wear this week). I was lucky to find some summery stuff that was $10 ($7+tax with the 30%).


----------



## thesassygirl2

Can't believe these boots went on sale, but they did TODAY!  Just bought a pair, can't wait to wear them.  The one review about it said the calves are narrow, so hopefully they'll fit (I have extremely narrow calves...)







Anthropologie added a whole bunch of stuff to their sale section today, so I would definitely check it out.  Unfortunately, the extra 30% off ended yesterday


----------



## Bagmataz

Ooohhh I love these shoes ... What are they called? Do they have it in brown?
I have to go today ....thanks for posting


----------



## thesassygirl2

Bagmataz said:


> Ooohhh I love these shoes ... What are they called? Do they have it in brown?
> I have to go today ....thanks for posting


They are the Jeffrey Campbell Brass Tabbed Boots.  I don't believe they have them in brown though.


----------



## hellokatiegirl

thesassygirl2 said:


> Can't believe these boots went on sale, but they did TODAY!  Just bought a pair, can't wait to wear them.  The one review about it said the calves are narrow, so hopefully they'll fit (I have extremely narrow calves...)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anthropologie added a whole bunch of stuff to their sale section today, so I would definitely check it out.  Unfortunately, the extra 30% off ended yesterday



Great boots! I have narrow calves too so I am curious how they fit. I must check out the sale!


----------



## J_L33

Does anyone else feel that anthro has lost its mojo lately?
Everything looks so..frumpy and dated.


----------



## Swanky

I haven't been in since before Christmas.  But I find I go through love everything and not then like anything phases there.  I liked a lot of fall stuff, but not a lot of winter items.


----------



## fayden

J_L33 said:


> Does anyone else feel that anthro has lost its mojo lately?
> Everything looks so..frumpy and dated.



it's funny because their catalogs always look great, but when i try on the clothes it never seems to work for me.  always too big.


----------



## lil_peanut

I received a card in the mail for 15% off the month of Jan, maybe for my birthday so I got these:

QUILTED RIB COLLAR JKT
http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro/product/25194804.jsp?null


Fairisle Hooded Sweater in both colors:

http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro/product/25885278.jsp?null

Fary Embroidered Hoodie

http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro/product/25956947.jsp?null

Not bad for $137.00 out the door.

I was in the store yesterday and picked up some grey Current/Elliot jeans for $69 but I was too late for a lot of other items in person. Pretty picked over...


----------



## Jenny Lauren

Bought this belt from Anthropologie not too long ago.  It's still available on their website and in my local store.


----------



## terps08

J_L33 said:


> Does anyone else feel that anthro has lost its mojo lately?
> Everything looks so..frumpy and dated.



I thought it was just me.  I was never able to leave the store without buying something, but it's been harder and harder for me lately to find anything I love... Maybe with the spring season (and clothes) on their way, this will change... I love Anthro!


----------



## VelvetFlats

terps08 said:


> I thought it was just me.  I was never able to leave the store without buying something, but it's been harder and harder for me lately to find anything I love... Maybe with the spring season (and clothes) on their way, this will change... I love Anthro!



I've felt the same way for like 2 or 3 seasons now. Their stuff from 3-4 years ago was way cuter and so much more adorable. I think their aesthetic or target market has definitely changed.


----------



## bagsforme

^ I agree too.  I used to buy lots of stuff and the last year I haven't found much at all.

Plus I think its all very similar.  Like their column dresses and tops.  If I have one, I don't want to buy another in a different color.

I did find a sequins skirt on sale in the New Orleans store and called a NY store to get the 50% off extra sale.  So instead of paying $99 in NoLa, I got it for $50 calling a NY store.
Not right they just had that sale going on in NY stores.


----------



## hellokatiegirl

To echo what a few of you have said about anthro loosing its "mojo" I agree that they don't seem to be as great as they used to be. Every season I find a few things I really love and that's it, whereas years ago I wanted to buy the entire store! I wonder if they are trying to target a different demographic or client? Anyway, this is one piece that I really did love from Anthropologie, it is the carousel top from Weston Wear.


----------



## hellokatiegirl

Jenny Lauren said:


> Bought this belt from Anthropologie not too long ago.  It's still available on their website and in my local store.



This belt looks gorgeous with the hot pink coat. It looks very couture!


----------



## beggarbaby

I think they've pretty much followed fashion trends - more print jeans, maxi dresses and cuts that are less flattering on me since I'm not tall! I agree that they also do a lot of variations on a couple of things like column dresses so the stuff doesn't really feel all that new. I've only bought a couple of things in the last half year.


----------



## fayden

have you guys noticed they don't even a catalog for this month?  just a lookbook!


----------



## VelvetFlats

beggarbaby said:


> I think they've pretty much followed fashion trends - more print jeans, maxi dresses and cuts that are less flattering on me since I'm not tall! I agree that they also do a lot of variations on a couple of things like column dresses so the stuff doesn't really feel all that new. I've only bought a couple of things in the last half year.



I noticed that too. They are following trends more and more. However, what I liked about Anthropologie was that they didn't always follow trends and in previous years they would put out very feminine stuff that was not necessarily 'trendy'.


----------



## Swanky

It comes and goes for me, I seem to either love everything in there or nothing!
I like some of the new pieces a lot and I liked some of the summer items last year.  Didn't love the winter.
Just as well as I spend way to much in there when I like stuff!


----------



## beggarbaby

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> It comes and goes for me, I seem to either love everything in there or nothing!
> I like some of the new pieces a lot and I liked some of the summer items last year.  Didn't love the winter.
> Just as well as I spend way to much in there when I like stuff!



I know. I think I prefer it when I don't like their stuff!


----------



## beggarbaby

I did just order some jeans on sale though. It seems to be a deeper sale than usual. I was thinking about a couple of casual tees too, but will wait for when they go on sale - $50 is a bit much for tees for me but I can never tell if they'll have my size when they do go on sale. Is it terrible to buy them then not wear them so you can still return them later after you buy the sale priced item??


----------



## momhappy

Does anyone have this peplum top?


I have a peplum top on my wish list, but can't seem to find a good one.  I recently ordered one from J Crew, but the XS was still too big/boxy on me.


----------



## mothbeast

My anthro (Market street SF) has 50% off clearance right now


----------



## Swanky

Not cool! Mine didn't today!


----------



## lilyhaze

Those local 50% off sales are crazy. They did one for NYC during Martin Luther King holiday weekend. Which sucked because a lucky few got to use it during the massive 3rd cut that happened on the monday. I got a two great dresses for $40 each, but they could have been $20!

(I hope they do one for DC area.)


----------



## beggarbaby

Thanks! Might check that out!

Edit: oh crap, that was yesterday! Do these thing only last one day?


----------



## burb3rrylov3r

No 50% in charleston yesterday  their clothes are just too expensive even on sale. Retailers are spoiling us with extra percent off of sale prices so now we expect it. I can definitely say it stops me in many stores when there is no additional percent off.


----------



## lilyhaze

Maybe it's because I have access to several Anthro locations (DC Metro area), but I've had good luck with finding items on major sale. (The best deals are returns.) Most of the stuff that I got have been less than $50. I've been able to get a few items at $10 to $20 too (mostly tops).

I will say that I've left the store without purchasing anything. And the deals aren't always there.


----------



## mothbeast

beggarbaby said:


> Thanks! Might check that out!
> 
> Edit: oh crap, that was yesterday! Do these thing only last one day?



I don't remember if the sign was up this morning. It started earlier in the week. You could give them a call. 

I got a skirt for $15 and a dress for $30.  The sale was a bit picked through - not a lot of variety but you can always hope for returns.


----------



## keodi

J_L33 said:


> Does anyone else feel that anthro has lost its mojo lately?
> Everything looks so..frumpy and dated.



I thought it was just me! I go through phases though I love their spring and fall stuff,but I haven't purchased anything since last fall.  Hopefully that changes in the spring.


----------



## Dentist22

keodi said:


> I thought it was just me! I go through phases though I love their spring and fall stuff,but I haven't purchased anything since last fall.  Hopefully that changes in the spring.



+2.  I haven't bought anything there in ages. It used to be my go-to store but now I'm kinda over it.


----------



## friday13bride

Same here. It used to be my 'go to store' but haven't bought anything from there in what feels like ages... I think I may be over it too.. Sad, they had amazing clothes. Maybe I out grew it, I'm 37, but I think they changed gears on me!!


----------



## Dentist22

They definitely changed gears and I wonder too about the quality of the clothes now.


----------



## friday13bride

Dentist22 said:


> They definitely changed gears and I wonder too about the quality of the clothes now.



Definitely feel that the quality has gone down.. I also feel that way about JCrew now as well..
Where do I shop??? I feel stuck, no where to get reasonably priced good quality clothes... HELP


----------



## mothbeast

Dentist22 said:


> +2.  I haven't bought anything there in ages. It used to be my go-to store but now I'm kinda over it.



There are still some things I like there but I used to like a lot more of the styles. Some of the things remind me of eShakti or Target - and a much higher price.


----------



## lacey29

friday13bride said:


> Definitely feel that the quality has gone down.. I also feel that way about JCrew now as well..
> Where do I shop??? I* feel stuck, no where to get reasonably priced good quality clothes... HELP*



I agree! I'm willing to pay jcrew/banana prices (on sale. I don't do regular price). But if the quality isn't there anymore, then where else can I go?

That being said, I  do like anthro dresses, but their prices are just so absurd, I don't bother even browsing online.


----------



## Dentist22

friday13bride said:


> Definitely feel that the quality has gone down.. I also feel that way about JCrew now as well..
> Where do I shop??? I feel stuck, no where to get reasonably priced good quality clothes... HELP



I completely agree with that as well!  I am trying to find my new fave.  But I always look thru the Anthro catalog with the hope that omething might catch my eye.  Maybe spring will be promising?  This thread helps as well-maybe I'll see something worth purchasing.


----------



## fayden

I've been looking at free people lately. But their prices are even more ridiculous !


----------



## beggarbaby

I still feel like Anthro is better quality than the likes of Banana Republic, where I recently bought some tights and a belt. The tights were supposed to be opaque and they were like hose, except with dark patchiness. The belt was supposed to be leather but was just a thin layer of decent leather glued to a layer of stiff composite leather that was probably made from scraps. No way anything in Anthro is quite that bad!

Things are still decently priced on sale I think...


----------



## Swanky

Banana Republic has gotten so . . .  predictable and boring to me   Very Ann Taylor-ish.  Seems like the store looks exactly the same everytime I go.
I like J Crew a lot but it's also very basic, and the prices aren't better.

I still love Anthro   Even if some seasons are a miss for me.
I also like Free People.


----------



## friday13bride

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Banana Republic has gotten so . . .  predictable and boring to me   Very Ann Taylor-ish.  Seems like the store looks exactly the same everytime I go.
> I like J Crew a lot but it's also very basic, and the prices aren't better.
> 
> I still love Anthro   Even if some seasons are a miss for me.
> I also like Free People.



You are so right.. They are very boring! For me, they are only good for a basic cardi and 'iron free' button down shirt. 
I love the Anthro catalogs and pop in once in a while but nothing screams "buy me" anymore. 
Some of the patterned denim/pants looks promising.

Where does a 30-something yr old shop these days?


----------



## lilyhaze

fayden said:


> I've been looking at free people lately. But their prices are even more ridiculous !


Free People is available in all different types of places. Lord & Taylor, Loehmann's, TJMaxx/Marshall's. Some stuff is exclusive FP, but a lot of their stuff is available in the different department stores.


----------



## beggarbaby

I love free people too but as a short person who's a little nerdy, it just doesn't quite come off right... Sigh!

Re:where to shop, is there a way to find local designers who are just starting out? I can't afford premium designer but I feel like there must be new people who are doing good work and not so pricey yet, right? Do they start their own shops?


----------



## Swanky

I'm 30 something and I still like Anthro.  I also like Ella Moss, Splendid, Vince, etc. . .


----------



## VelvetFlats

beggarbaby said:


> I love free people too but as a short person who's a little nerdy, it just doesn't quite come off right... Sigh!
> 
> Re:where to shop, is there a way to find local designers who are just starting out? I can't afford premium designer but I feel like there must be new people who are doing good work and not so pricey yet, right? Do they start their own shops?



There are tons of new, emerging local designers. You just have to look and pay attention and not only shop at the big brand name stores and chains.


----------



## beggarbaby

VelvetFlats said:


> There are tons of new, emerging local designers. You just have to look and pay attention and not only shop at the big brand name stores and chains.



Where do you start looking? Just shops? I'm not even sure how to follow local fashion. Are there smaller regional shows?


----------



## Swanky

Maybe a good idea for a new thread?


----------



## friday13bride

Got the new catalog today...gonna pip in tomorrow. and website now says all  anthro members get 15% off one total purchase in bday  month. That's new, no? Before it was a select lucky few that got it in mail.


----------



## terps08

friday13bride said:


> Got the new catalog today...gonna pip in tomorrow. and website now says all  anthro members get 15% off one total purchase in bday  month. That's new, no? Before it was a select lucky few that got it in mail.



I thought it was for all anthro members also, but I remember it being 15% one item... Maybe my memory is going!


----------



## Swanky

It's automatic now, not random and it's off your purchase, not just one item.


----------



## hellokatiegirl

To comment on the debate about anthro and quality I still love shopping at Anthro but I feel like you have to pick and choose, not to mention wait for sales for a good value. I don't like shopping there as much as I used to, although they've had some great sales lately. Here is a recent sale purchase from Anthro, this skirt was only $39 marked down from $150.


----------



## TotoAfrica

New member here! I love love love Anthro...so many gorgeous dresses. But I do admit that I usually wait until something's on sale, unless I know I have to have it. The recent Tracy Reese Impressionist dress I did buy at full price. It was worth it to me.


----------



## authenticplease

Sme great markdowns going on....I bought both of these dress for 19.99 each,  retail $288

Marigold Blush Shift dress

http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...iliates-_-Placement=20648-_-ShopAnthropologie

Smoky Lillies lace dress

http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...iliates-_-Placement=20648-_-ShopAnthropologie


----------



## authenticplease

This one is also on sale for 19.99 down from $148.


Djoser layered jersey dress....actually two pieces.

http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...iliates-_-Placement=20648-_-ShopAnthropologie

Keola dress, only xs left but 29.99

http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...iliates-_-Placement=20648-_-ShopAnthropologie

Facet shift for 14.95

http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...iliates-_-Placement=20648-_-ShopAnthropologie

Stained glass garden circle skirt for 29.99, retail 178.

http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...iliates-_-Placement=20648-_-ShopAnthropologie

Terrain pencil skirt in three different color ways 19.99

http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...iliates-_-Placement=20648-_-ShopAnthropologie

Cartesian Mini dress 14.99 retail 228

http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...iliates-_-Placement=20648-_-ShopAnthropologie

Rancher denim jacket xs only 29.99 retail 228

http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...iliates-_-Placement=20648-_-ShopAnthropologie


----------



## ethanbn819

authenticplease said:
			
		

> Sme great markdowns going on....I bought both of these dress for 19.99 each,  retail $288
> 
> Marigold Blush Shift dress
> 
> http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro/catalog/productdetail.jsp?navAction=jump&id=25717141&cm_mmc=PJN-_-Affiliates-_-Placement=20648-_-ShopAnthropologie
> 
> Smoky Lillies lace dress
> 
> http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro/catalog/productdetail.jsp?navAction=jump&id=25717240&cm_mmc=PJN-_-Affiliates-_-Placement=20648-_-ShopAnthropologie



Thanks for the links.  I also ordered these 2 dresses... My first time ordering from Anthro!  The weird thing is I can't find these dresses on their site at all without following your links.  Hope they'll ship and that they'll fit.


----------



## authenticplease

ethanbn819 said:


> Thanks for the links.  I also ordered these 2 dresses... My first time ordering from Anthro!  The weird thing is I can't find these dresses on their site at all without following your links.  Hope they'll ship and that they'll fit.



I get email alerts on anthropologie  items from Popsugar.com. I normally can't search them without the links

Here is the link from my email....

http://www.shopstyle.com/browse?fl=...10358&alertIds=p341750&firstProfileId=p341750


----------



## outtacontrol

Does anyone have any of the banter tees?


----------



## renza

outtacontrol said:


> Does anyone have any of the banter tees?


I have the bunny tee. Are you wondering about fit or quality?


----------



## authenticplease

ethanbn819 said:


> Hope they'll ship and that they'll fit.



I just received shipping notification.....now I hope they fit


----------



## ethanbn819

authenticplease said:


> I just received shipping notification.....now I hope they fit



Yay!!  Mine shipped too!


----------



## outtacontrol

renza said:


> I have the bunny tee. Are you wondering about fit or quality?



Hi! yes, fit and quality. They are really cute!


----------



## renza

I have only worn mine once, so I can't speak to how it will hold up over time. The fabric is soft and very thin. I took a size Small and I typically wear XS/S (34a bust). I hope that helps!


----------



## outtacontrol

renza said:


> I have only worn mine once, so I can't speak to how it will hold up over time. The fabric is soft and very thin. I took a size Small and I typically wear XS/S (34a bust). I hope that helps!



is does thank you! I just ordered the deer, fox and bycicles all in size M. I hope they work out, they are cute!! Do you have a modelling pic?


----------



## authenticplease

Repartee dress in size 10 for $19.98 down from $148


http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...iliates-_-Placement=20648-_-ShopAnthropologie


----------



## beggarbaby

This maxi dress is on sale for $60 down from $118. Been watching it for so long, but maybe one of you taller ladies can get it... I wish but I'm too short! Or do you think that hem is trimmable??

http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro/product/shopsale-loungewear/26596700.jsp

Also love this hoodie that's on sale for $40 from $78, but looks like it doesn't zip?

http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro/product/shopsale-sweaters/26110239.jsp

I did manage to grab some ankle boots I've been waffling on for a long time for $50 before they were out of stock, so I'm happy!


----------



## summer2815

Was wondering if Anthropologie steams clothes for you?

I recently purchased the below dress and it is very wrinkled (bought in store).

http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...PLAs-_-PLAs&utm_medium=ppc&device=c&network=g

Instead of going to a dry cleaners, I feel like I would trust the Anthropologie staff to take better care as it is very delicate in some areas.  

Anyone know or have any experiences?


----------



## AEGIS

does anyone still shop here? im interested in curtains from there but i wanted to know about sales. i know their sales are good so i feel kinda dumb buying them full price


----------



## missyb

AEGIS said:


> does anyone still shop here? im interested in curtains from there but i wanted to know about sales. i know their sales are good so i feel kinda dumb buying them full price




I was just there the other day and will not pay full price for anything from anthro


----------



## AEGIS

missyb said:


> I was just there the other day and will not pay full price for anything from anthro



how come? i don't really shop there...i hate their store layout so i never go in.


----------



## Swanky

I still shop there all the time.  For stuff I don't want to pay full price for, I put them in my shopping cart online and watch them weekly.  They don't have sales seasons, they add things to sale every week, you never know what will get discounted.


----------



## dorcast

I shop there often, and  love many pieces I buy there. I do buy some things  full price, and as Swanky said, I just watch the things I'm willing to wait for.  The last couple of years they have had really good sales after Thanksgiving and around the Holidays, but they also mark down inventory weekly.


----------



## missyb

AEGIS said:


> how come? i don't really shop there...i hate their store layout so i never go in.




I have been shopping there for years but have noticed in the past 2-3 years the quality isn't the same as it used to be in the sweaters. I have some sweaters that are 5 plus years old and have worn great and still wear them
A lot of the new sweaters seem to pill and not last for the price. I watch things like swanky said in my shopping cart and then purchase on sale.


----------



## AEGIS

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I still shop there all the time.  For stuff I don't want to pay full price for, I put them in my shopping cart online and watch them weekly.  They don't have sales seasons, they add things to sale every week, you never know what will get discounted.





dorcast said:


> I shop there often, and  love many pieces I buy there. I do buy some things  full price, and as Swanky said, I just watch the things I'm willing to wait for.  The last couple of years they have had really good sales after Thanksgiving and around the Holidays, but they also mark down inventory weekly.





Thank you ladies for the tip.  It's curtains so I hope they go on sale soon.


----------



## Swanky

Anyone get anything great during the sales last week?

I got a lot, here's a couple of things. . . 
Altay Buttondown






Dip Dyed Peasant Blouse





Ceres Pullover


----------



## beggarbaby

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Anyone get anything great during the sales last week?
> 
> I got a lot, here's a couple of things. . .
> Altay Buttondown
> images.anthropologie.com/is/image/Anthropologie/29480183_069_b?$product410x615$
> 
> Dip Dyed Peasant Blouse
> images.anthropologie.com/is/image/Anthropologie/29219508_018_b?$product410x615$
> 
> Ceres Pullover
> images.anthropologie.com/is/image/Anthropologie/28582559_080_b?$product410x615$



That blouse is great! I didn't snag anything on sale, but I did pick up a couple of accessories. Ordered online, so still waiting to see if they're any good.

A while ago, I picked up a blouse too...


----------



## beggarbaby

Waiting to see if any of these go on sale...


----------



## Swanky

Oooh, I like what you both posted 

I didn't love Anthro over the summer, but I'm liking more of their winter pieces again.


----------



## summer2815

Bought a few things with the free shipping - 

Niege cardigan
Nora peplum top in black
Edel sherpa vest


----------



## ozmodiar

Among the things I picked up....

Boucle Cowlneck (I preferred the plum/brownish color, but it's already sold out)
Toursade Jersey Dress (still iffy...it's very cute, but pricey for a jersey dress)
Tenney Park Beret (LOVE!)
Owl mug

I also got an online popback of a cotton army jacket for $20 (retail $228)!


----------



## MJDaisy

i like their accessories and shoes (if shoes are on sale) but don't own any clothes from anthro. i never even look at them!


----------



## kcf68

I am a wimp !  Our Anthro is in an outdoor mall in AR.  It is too hot during summer and cold during winter so I have not bothered!  There are some cute sweaters though! Hopefully indoor one in DC will be more frequented when we move there this summer!


----------



## beggarbaby

ozmodiar said:


> Among the things I picked up....
> 
> Boucle Cowlneck (I preferred the plum/brownish color, but it's already sold out)
> Toursade Jersey Dress (still iffy...it's very cute, but pricey for a jersey dress)
> Tenney Park Beret (LOVE!)
> Owl mug
> 
> I also got an online popback of a cotton army jacket for $20 (retail $228)!



I really love that Cowlneck pullover but dammit, I already own the other two batwing/dolman sleeve versions they put out the past couple of winters! I had to restrain myself...

How do you like it?


----------



## ozmodiar

beggarbaby said:


> I really love that Cowlneck pullover but dammit, I already own the other two batwing/dolman sleeve versions they put out the past couple of winters! I had to restrain myself...
> 
> How do you like it?



I love it! It doesn't have dolman sleeves if that makes a difference. 

It's mainly drapey around the body and looks great with skinny jeans or even a skirt. The back is longer and covers most of my backside. The front pocket is lined in velvet on one side! It comes in handy because my hands get so cold in the winter.


----------



## beggarbaby

ozmodiar said:


> I love it! It doesn't have dolman sleeves if that makes a difference.
> 
> It's mainly drapey around the body and looks great with skinny jeans or even a skirt. The back is longer and covers most of my backside. The front pocket is lined in velvet on one side! It comes in handy because my hands get so cold in the winter.



I know, that's why I was tempted, but a girl's gotta draw the line at 3 cowlneck boucle thingies!


----------



## beggarbaby

The jackets just went on sale and I picked them up along with a few more blouses that were also discounted. Don't think I'll keep everything but I'm hoping one of the blouses and one of the jackets will work.


----------



## Litsa

Just bought these on sale for $30 each.

Love the lace on the bottom and back of this sweater. Original price was $88.






This skirt looks dressier in real life than in the photos. The print is little gray and gold triangles.  Very pretty. Original price was $118.


----------



## Swanky

I have that grey top!

I popped in yesterday in what have been a month, lots of cute blouses/tops.


----------



## terps08

beggarbaby said:


> The jackets just went on sale and I picked them up along with a few more blouses that were also discounted. Don't think I'll keep everything but I'm hoping one of the blouses and one of the jackets will work.



I love these blouses!



Litsa said:


> Just bought these on sale for $30 each.
> 
> Love the lace on the bottom and back of this sweater. Original price was $88.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This skirt looks dressier in real life than in the photos. The print is little gray and gold triangles.  Very pretty. Original price was $118.



Love the sweater and the skirt - I have a skirt similar to that and it is dressier in real life as well.  Enjoy!


----------



## beggarbaby

Ended up not keeping much of anything. Just those two tiger print blouses. Tigers!! Everything else was a baaaad fit.


----------



## Litsa

...............And just got this cardigan too.  They have a ton of stuff on sale right now.  But this is it for me now.


----------



## heartoflove

I don't know if this the right place to post so apologies in advance. I found this shirt today at second hand store and would love to know when Anthro carried it and it's style name if possible. 

My google searches have not yielded me any great results and it's driving me nuts! TIA!!

This is by knitted and knotted...


----------



## AmeeLVSBags

My anthro has a lot of stuff marked down to 19.99, there is a nannet lepore dress orig 500 for 19. I tried to make it work and it wasn't the right style for my post baby bod!! 
Ended up with a jbrand flares for 19, a cardigan with beading on the front for 19, and a lace shift dress for 40.


----------



## beggarbaby

Got a simple top in sale for $29. Love their light 3/4 sleeve henleys!


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

So, I lusted after this top for ages. It went on sale and then it then my size was out of stock immediately. I called customer service and checked online every morning  to see if it was back in stock for about 2 weeks. Yea yea, I was obsessed. Then finally, one appeared in my size online. I scooped it up immediately, despite my friend calling me crazy and nagging that it was still too expensive. When it arrived I was in love, then I tried it on.... the peplum is so drastic that I don't  think I can bear to wear it out. It's almost  looks like a tiny dress on. I had planned to wear it with white shorts, similar to a picture that I saw online. I can't seem to find it now. Regardless, I'm returning it this weekend. I'll be sad to see it go after searching so hard for it.  Does anyone here have this top? How do these other chicks make it look so great!? *deep sigh*


----------



## yakusoku.af

WhitleyGilbert said:


> So, I lusted after this top for ages. It went on sale and then it then my size was out of stock immediately. I called customer service and checked online every morning  to see if it was back in stock for about 2 weeks. Yea yea, I was obsessed. Then finally, one appeared in my size online. I scooped it up immediately, despite my friend calling me crazy and nagging that it was still too expensive. When it arrived I was in love, then I tried it on.... the peplum is so drastic that I don't  think I can bear to wear it out. It's almost  looks like a tiny dress on. I had planned to wear it with white shorts, similar to a picture that I saw online. I can't seem to find it now. Regardless, I'm returning it this weekend. I'll be sad to see it go after searching so hard for it.  Does anyone here have this top? How do these other chicks make it look so great!? *deep sigh*
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2599625
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2599626
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2599627




I just bought the Kerala! I love the exaggerated peplum! I'm 5'2 and don't mind the giant flare. 
I remember seeing the daksha on Blair and I knew I had to have it! And when I discovered they remade it in blue I knew I needed to get it! 
I have a 4 in the daksha and ordered an 8p in the Kerala because that was the smallest size they had left. But when it came I compared it and the 8p was the same size as the 4. So I guess it's lucky for me!


----------



## summer2815

Purchased a $98 top for $8 this past weekend and LOVED it.  Wore it on Monday and it was so flimsy that is RIPPED.  The whole bottom portion of the top is coming off!  So upset!


----------



## xJOLE

yakusoku.af said:


> I just bought the Kerala! I love the exaggerated peplum! I'm 5'2 and don't mind the giant flare.
> I remember seeing the daksha on Blair and I knew I had to have it! And when I discovered they remade it in blue I knew I needed to get it!
> I have a 4 in the daksha and ordered an 8p in the Kerala because that was the smallest size they had left. But when it came I compared it and the 8p was the same size as the 4. So I guess it's lucky for me!
> View attachment 2599870


This top is so sooo beautiful! I just tried to ebay it and my goodness, the resale price!


----------



## Chloe_chick999

WhitleyGilbert said:


> So, I lusted after this top for ages. It went on sale and then it then my size was out of stock immediately. I called customer service and checked online every morning  to see if it was back in stock for about 2 weeks. Yea yea, I was obsessed. Then finally, one appeared in my size online. I scooped it up immediately, despite my friend calling me crazy and nagging that it was still too expensive. When it arrived I was in love, then I tried it on.... the peplum is so drastic that I don't  think I can bear to wear it out. It's almost  looks like a tiny dress on. I had planned to wear it with white shorts, similar to a picture that I saw online. I can't seem to find it now. Regardless, I'm returning it this weekend. I'll be sad to see it go after searching so hard for it.  Does anyone here have this top? How do these other chicks make it look so great!? *deep sigh*
> 
> View attachment 2599625
> 
> 
> View attachment 2599626
> 
> 
> View attachment 2599627



I bet a good tailor could remove some of the extra material! It's worth a try to ask around if you really love the top.


----------



## yakusoku.af

xJOLE said:


> This top is so sooo beautiful! I just tried to ebay it and my goodness, the resale price!




The original price was $300 but I managed to get it on sale for $150. Try calling the customer service number on Monday when their system updates the in store inventory.  Someone might return one in store and you can do a phone order for it.  
It's well worth!


----------



## xJOLE

yakusoku.af said:


> The original price was $300 but I managed to get it on sale for $150. Try calling the customer service number on Monday when their system updates the in store inventory.  Someone might return one in store and you can do a phone order for it.
> It's well worth!


I don't think that would apply to Canadian stores, but thank you for the suggestion! Maybe I'll be able to find one in-store..


----------



## amrx87

heartoflove said:


> I don't know if this the right place to post so apologies in advance. I found this shirt today at second hand store and would love to know when Anthro carried it and it's style name if possible.
> 
> My google searches have not yielded me any great results and it's driving me nuts! TIA!!
> 
> This is by knitted and knotted...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2505923



they used to carry that brand, but i havent seen it in a while. good find!


----------



## ozmodiar

summer2815 said:


> Purchased a $98 top for $8 this past weekend and LOVED it.  Wore it on Monday and it was so flimsy that is RIPPED.  The whole bottom portion of the top is coming off!  So upset!



Sorry to hear that. Anthro has a good return policy - if you take it back and complain, they will give you your money back.


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

Thanks for the feedback ladies. I may check with a tailor. I really appreciate that suggestion, Chloe_chick999
Otherwise, I may be returning this to my local store or I may try to sell it on ebay. I've never sold anything on there, but hearing about this items resale value, it may not be a bad idea.

A random Anthro thought, I wish Anthro sold petite items in store and not just online. It would save on s&h.



summer2815 said:


> Purchased a $98 top for $8 this past weekend and LOVED it.  Wore it on Monday and it was so flimsy that is RIPPED.  The whole bottom portion of the top is coming off!  So upset!



That's such a steal, but  that really stinks too.  I would totally take that back.  What top was it?


----------



## summer2815

ozmodiar said:


> Sorry to hear that. Anthro has a good return policy - if you take it back and complain, they will give you your money back.



They took it back with no problem!  Anthro is excellent like that!


----------



## beggarbaby

Grabbed a couple of simple bold things on sale... I ordered the dress earlier and it was small since it is a knit bodycon style, but I loved it and am sizing up...


----------



## beggarbaby

WhitleyGilbert said:


> So, I lusted after this top for ages. It went on sale and then it then my size was out of stock immediately. I called customer service and checked online every morning  to see if it was back in stock for about 2 weeks. Yea yea, I was obsessed. Then finally, one appeared in my size online. I scooped it up immediately, despite my friend calling me crazy and nagging that it was still too expensive. When it arrived I was in love, then I tried it on.... the peplum is so drastic that I don't  think I can bear to wear it out. It's almost  looks like a tiny dress on. I had planned to wear it with white shorts, similar to a picture that I saw online. I can't seem to find it now. Regardless, I'm returning it this weekend. I'll be sad to see it go after searching so hard for it.  Does anyone here have this top? How do these other chicks make it look so great!? *deep sigh*
> 
> View attachment 2599625
> 
> 
> View attachment 2599626
> 
> 
> View attachment 2599627



IMO only the second picture is fitted right. The peplum looks bigger when it's higher and hits at the belly to my eye. She's lucky - it seems like she might be shorter than the other models so it fits her differently.

And never underestimate the amount of pinning and manipulation that goes into a fashion blog shot! I've realized that a lot of Anthro's stuff is sometimes pinned and altered for their model shots; can be kinda deceptive!


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

*Current Sales* (discount reflected at checkout):

*20% off Sale Items*

Enjoy an extra 20% OFF sale merchandise in stores and online for a limited time. Discount reflected at checkout. This offer does not apply to full-price merchandise, BHLDN merchandise or previously placed orders, and cannot be combined with any other discounts or limited time promotional pricing. 

*20% off Full-Price Shoes*

Enjoy 20% off full-price shoes in stores and online for a limited time. Prices as marked reflect discount. This offer does not apply to BHLDN merchandise, previously placed orders or sale items, and cannot be combined with any other discounts or limited time promotional pricing.


----------



## summer2815

Hoping someone can help me.  I bought the Accordian Midi Dress in black (please see link) and some of the pleats came out when the dress got wet.

Would a dry cleaner be able to fix this?  The pleats are so tiny that I cannot iron the pleats back in myself.  

This lovely dress has been sitting in my closet collecting dust because I am at a loss on how to fix it.

http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro/pdp/detail.jsp?&id=25942061#/


----------



## Swanky

Link doesn't work 
I'd take it cleaners and find out if they can help.


----------



## Hanakimi

I love Anthro but for quite some time now I've felt that the "specialness" factor has gone down in their clothing. 

Also, a friend gifted me a lovely dress but I found out too late that the elastic band had been sewn all sorts of messed up. I will still wear it, but I need to belt it to cover up where the elastic ends up rolling over. Le sad.


----------



## Swanky

*Urban Outfitters to Supersize Anthropologie Stores*
By Lindsey Rupp
September 26, 2014 12:01 AM EDT
www.bloomberg.com

Urban Outfitters Inc.s Anthropologie chain, known for its bohemian-chic housewares and apparel, will supersize some stores to entice shoppers with a wider array of lifestyle gear.

The company aims to open 25 to 50 Anthropologie stores in the next five years that will be three times larger than current locations, which average about 7,100 square feet (660 square meters). Urban Outfitters will also test the larger format for its namesake and Free People chains, the Philadelphia-based company said this week.

Anthropologie, striving to become a broader lifestyle brand, will increase its home goods, wedding, beauty and intimates offerings at the larger stores, as well as create an atmosphere where shoppers can hang out. The goal of the bigger-is-better strategy is to double sales by 2020.

They want to turn them more into destination stores than clothing stores, Howard Tubin, a New York-based analyst at RBC Capital Markets, said in an interview. They truly understand their customers across all their brands. They believe if they offer the right product, the product will sell.

Still, the move contrasts with an industrywide effort by retailers to close stores and do more with less. Urban Outfitters also has touted its relatively small size in the past, though more in reference to the number of locations than square footage of each store. CEO Richard Hayne himself has repeatedly said big is the enemy of cool.

Store Limit
Unlike other youth-focused retailers, such as Aeropostale Inc., the company doesnt have hundreds of locations in suburban shopping malls. The retailer has a self-imposed cap of 200 to 250 stores for its Anthropologie and Urban Outfitters brands in North America. As of July 31, there were 179 Urban Outfitters stores and 178 Anthropologies in the U.S.

The new strategy wont change that approach. The bigger stores will mostly replace existing ones, with the company either expanding current locations or scouting new sites when a lease comes up.

Hayne is now working to increase sales and expand into categories beyond apparel, which has been suffering. Clothing sellers have been struggling to find a must-have trend to drive shoppers into stores, and they face growing competition from fast-fashion brands that offer lower prices.

Anthropologie, which is targeted at women, has outperformed the Urban Outfitter chain. Stores open at least a year -- plus the e-commerce site -- increased sales 8 percent in the first quarter and 6 percent last quarter. Urban Outfitters, meanwhile, said this month that companywide comparable sales had declined by low single digits in August.

New IPhone
The typical Anthropologie customer is drawn to larger locations, helping boost sales at bigger stores, David McCreight, chief executive officer of the Anthropologie group, said in a presentation in Philadelphia this week.

She wants more -- more products, more of the world-class experience weve introduced, McCreight said. Just like Apple and their new iPhone, we truly believe bigger is indeed better, and in our case, necessary to expand our reach.

The new format will encourage shoppers to spend more time in the stores. Three focus groups in a new-format Anthropologie prototype store this month indicated that customers would stay in the store for two to three hours, compared with the current hourlong average visit, Oona McCullough, a spokeswoman for Urban Outfitters, said in an interview.

Tubin, the RBC analyst, compared the new Anthropologie concepts to a Nordstrom Inc. department store. They offer customers enough to keep them occupied for more than a quick purchase, he said.

Lunch, Blowout
At the new Anthropologie stores, a customer might be able to eat lunch, buy a new outfit, get a blowout and go straight to a party, or she could bring her husband to look at furnishings and shop for clothes while he drinks coffee, Tubin said.

Along with a social component, the new locations will carry a wider selection of goods. There also will be stores within the store to promote existing subcategories, such as Anthropologies wedding brand, BHLDN, and gardening brand, Terrain. The home goods selections will be expanded to allow customers to furnish entire rooms rather than just select accent pieces. This month, Anthropologie introduced a registry service and sent out its first home-goods catalog.

Urban Outfitters expects the larger Anthropologie stores to be profitable, although they could also act as a showroom, sparking more sales online, said Simeon Siegel, an analyst at Nomura Securities. The success of the bigger stores will depend on having the right merchandise, he said.

The stores are big, which drives incremental rent, which means the product has to work, said Siegel, who has a neutral rating on the shares. If it does, the returns will follow.


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

All dresses and jewelry are 20% off right now. 

I haven't shopped at Anthro in ages, but I'm tempted to check this sale out. 

Has anyone made any good Anthro finds lately?


----------



## summer2815

Question for everyone!

I purchased the Split Dots Dress and was wondering if anyone had any tips on how to accessorize with jewelry!

I don't know how to post pictures well, so I posted the link to the item on Anthropologie's website.  

I was going to wear black tight and black heels.  I am at all loss if I should do a big earring and bracelet or a statement necklace?  If so, should I go towards silver or gold?

http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro/product/shopsale-petite/30023279.jsp#/


----------



## renza

summer2815 said:


> Question for everyone!
> 
> I purchased the Split Dots Dress and was wondering if anyone had any tips on how to accessorize with jewelry!
> 
> I don't know how to post pictures well, so I posted the link to the item on Anthropologie's website.
> 
> I was going to wear black tight and black heels.  I am at all loss if I should do a big earring and bracelet or a statement necklace?  If so, should I go towards silver or gold?
> 
> http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro/product/shopsale-petite/30023279.jsp#/




Cute dress! I would skip the necklace because there is already so much detail around the armholes and back of the dress, but I think silver earrings would look great.


----------



## summer2815

renza said:


> Cute dress! I would skip the necklace because there is already so much detail around the armholes and back of the dress, but I think silver earrings would look great.



Thanks for the feedback!  I agree about the dress already having a lot going on.

I think a nice pair of earrings and a bracelet.

Thanks again!


----------



## dreamer637

ne1 seen the sabine pullover in black or ivory in xs? 

http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...ver&catId=CLOTHES-SWEATERS&id=4113086690757#/

or try this link https://www.google.com/search?q=sab...=vr7BVPWeKM-2oQTwxoDgAg&sqi=2&ved=0CAYQ_AUoAQ

TIA!!


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

Anyone shop at Anthro lately? Sale items are currently an extra 20% off.


----------



## Shopmore

WhitleyGilbert said:


> Anyone shop at Anthro lately? Sale items are currently an extra 20% off.



I bought a Yumi Kim shirt in store this past weekend.   I believe it was from a couple seasons ago.  I still thought it was cute.


----------



## sneezz

WhitleyGilbert said:


> Anyone shop at Anthro lately? Sale items are currently an extra 20% off.



I bought 2 sale tops.


----------



## AvocadoSmoothie

I bought a gorgeous Bailey 44 maxi dress for like $45.00 and some white AG cords for $20 some dollars!  Great deals and pieces I would have spent more on if they weren't already on sale.  They're both made in the US too! 

I noticed a couple of interesting brands last time I was in a couple of weeks ago.  One was Puella and the other was Dolan.  Both had simpler but stylish tops unlike most of the super frilly cutesy or hippie type tops they used to have almost exclusively so I was pleasantly surprised!


----------



## Diamond Dazed

Just bought this pencil skirt for $40.


----------



## bluejinx

Just bought this maeve dress today for $39.95 and an additonal 20% off. So about $32!


----------



## bluejinx

​


Diamond Dazed said:


> Just bought this pencil skirt for $40.


LOVE this!


----------



## beggarbaby

Got this shirt on sale too.


----------



## Diamond Dazed

bluejinx said:


> ​LOVE this!



Thanks

It's very curve hugging, so it may be relegated to "skinny day only" status, LOL.


----------



## loveshoes1

Diamond Dazed said:


> Just bought this pencil skirt for $40.


Gorgeous!


----------



## mercy4

I love Anthropologie and I find it to be a great alternative to more expensive brands I love like Vince.  

My husband always wishes they sold mens clothing!  We have a lot of kitchen stuff and this coffee table that everyone compliments:  http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro/product/home-furniture/063161.jsp#/


----------



## chloe_chanel

bluejinx said:


> Just bought this maeve dress today for $39.95 and an additonal 20% off. So about $32!




Ahhh I paid $80. Good deal!


----------



## luminosity

hi, i found this dress but confused about the size. im 150cms and 41 kgs, which size should i choose? thank you

http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro/product/clothes-dresses/4130231804141.jsp#/


----------



## authenticplease

Sale is on sale.....20%. No end date per CS as of now


----------



## LavenderIce

luminosity said:


> hi, i found this dress but confused about the size. im 150cms and 41 kgs, which size should i choose? thank you
> 
> http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro/product/clothes-dresses/4130231804141.jsp#/




Hi there, how did it work out for you?

I'm also intersted in Byron Lars dresses.  Does anyone have any experience with them?

http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro/search/search.jsp?searchPhrase=byron+lars#/


----------



## luminosity

LavenderIce said:


> Hi there, how did it work out for you?
> 
> I'm also intersted in Byron Lars dresses.  Does anyone have any experience with them?
> 
> http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro/search/search.jsp?searchPhrase=byron+lars#/



hi dear,

i havent bought the dress yet. im not sure about the size. since iam thousand miles away from US, returning the item that doesnt fit in me is such a pain in the ***. though from the size guide i can fit to 0P but not really sure since the reviews mostly said it runs small.

if you buy their dresses (carissima and brocade), please give your review here. oh yeah, like LavenderIce said, does anyone here have experience with byron lars anthropologie dress?


----------



## LavenderIce

luminosity said:


> hi dear,
> 
> i havent bought the dress yet. im not sure about the size. since iam thousand miles away from US, returning the item that doesnt fit in me is such a pain in the ***. though from the size guide i can fit to 0P but not really sure since the reviews mostly said it runs small.
> 
> if you buy their dresses (carissima and brocade), please give your review here. oh yeah, like LavenderIce said, does anyone here have experience with byron lars anthropologie dress?



The dress is on sale and there's an additional 25% off.  Based on the reviews, it seems the brocade differs from the other BL dresses in that there is no stretch.

I ended up having to return the Alarie dress because there was a lot of stretch in it.  I'm hoping the smaller size fits.  It will arrive later today.  Based on how that fits, I want to order the Carissma dress.


----------



## ozmodiar

LavenderIce said:


> The dress is on sale and there's an additional 25% off.  Based on the reviews, it seems the brocade differs from the other BL dresses in that there is no stretch.
> 
> 
> 
> I ended up having to return the Alarie dress because there was a lot of stretch in it.  I'm hoping the smaller size fits.  It will arrive later today.  Based on how that fits, I want to order the Carissma dress.




I tried on the 2 in the neutral colored brocade dress because it was the only one there. I'm normally a 0 or 0P and I have the Byron Lars Mona dress in a 0 which I love. The brocade size 2 was pretty snug in the hips on me. It was ok when I was standing but got a little uncomfortable when I tried sitting because it didn't stretch. It wasn't totally unbearable though, so I'm not sure if I'd size up again because then the top might be too big. Maybe I'll look for a 4 to try on at another store.

One thing you have to watch for in the brocade dress is random threads sticking out from the embroidered and metallic fabrics. The metallic panel on the back of the Pieced Brocade dress in particular. Most dresses I've seen at the store are ok, but there were a few that looked nasty.

For the Carissima, it's been over a year since I tried it on but I think I preferred the 2P over the 0 for the shorter length. 0P was a little tight in the hips.


----------



## luminosity

ozmodiar said:


> I tried on the 2 in the neutral colored brocade dress because it was the only one there. I'm normally a 0 or 0P and I have the Byron Lars Mona dress in a 0 which I love. The brocade size 2 was pretty snug in the hips on me. It was ok when I was standing but got a little uncomfortable when I tried sitting because it didn't stretch. It wasn't totally unbearable though, so I'm not sure if I'd size up again because then the top might be too big. Maybe I'll look for a 4 to try on at another store.
> 
> One thing you have to watch for in the brocade dress is random threads sticking out from the embroidered and metallic fabrics. The metallic panel on the back of the Pieced Brocade dress in particular. Most dresses I've seen at the store are ok, but there were a few that looked nasty.
> 
> For the Carissima, it's been over a year since I tried it on but I think I preferred the 2P over the 0 for the shorter length. 0P was a little tight in the hips.



hi, do you mind to tell me your measurements (bust, waist, hip)? im in love with carissima but not sure which size to get. i am an XS for zara.

thank you


----------



## LavenderIce

ozmodiar said:


> I tried on the 2 in the neutral colored brocade dress because it was the only one there. I'm normally a 0 or 0P and I have the Byron Lars Mona dress in a 0 which I love. The brocade size 2 was pretty snug in the hips on me. It was ok when I was standing but got a little uncomfortable when I tried sitting because it didn't stretch. It wasn't totally unbearable though, so I'm not sure if I'd size up again because then the top might be too big. Maybe I'll look for a 4 to try on at another store.
> 
> One thing you have to watch for in the brocade dress is random threads sticking out from the embroidered and metallic fabrics. The metallic panel on the back of the Pieced Brocade dress in particular. Most dresses I've seen at the store are ok, but there were a few that looked nasty.
> 
> For the Carissima, it's been over a year since I tried it on but I think I preferred the 2P over the 0 for the shorter length. 0P was a little tight in the hips.



Thanks for your review.  I ordered the Mona and Carissima (in my Alarie size 8P) and I am waiting for those to arrive.  I'm tempted to get the brocade dress in 10P because it's on sale with an additional 25% off and free shipping, but all the reviews about the threads sticking out and the tightness of the hips of the dress is a turn off.  It is very pretty and looks like it would be flattering for a curvy figure.


----------



## luminosity

LavenderIce said:


> Thanks for your review.  I ordered the Mona and Carissima (in my Alarie size 8P) and I am waiting for those to arrive.  I'm tempted to get the brocade dress in 10P because it's on sale with an additional 25% off and free shipping, but all the reviews about the threads sticking out and the tightness of the hips of the dress is a turn off.  It is very pretty and looks like it would be flattering for a curvy figure.



please do review it here. i also interested in brocade dress, very pretty. what color did you choose for carissima dress?


----------



## ozmodiar

luminosity said:


> hi, do you mind to tell me your measurements (bust, waist, hip)? im in love with carissima but not sure which size to get. i am an XS for zara.
> 
> 
> 
> thank you




Sorry for not answering sooner, I didn't see this until now. I have Anthro size 0 measurements for waist and hip (25" and 35"). I'm smaller on top so that doesn't factor as much into sizing for a dress like this for me. The 0 probably fit best, but I preferred the petite length in the Carissima over the regular (I'm 5'4"), though they both looked fine as I'm borderline petite.

The Byron Lars petite sizes are definitely slightly smaller all around than the regular sizes, as opposed to a lot of other Anthro styles where they just chop off a couple of inches from the skirt hem for the petite sizes and the fit everywhere else is the same.

Hope this helps!


----------



## luminosity

ozmodiar said:


> Sorry for not answering sooner, I didn't see this until now. I have Anthro size 0 measurements for waist and hip (25" and 35"). I'm smaller on top so that doesn't factor as much into sizing for a dress like this for me. The 0 probably fit best, but I preferred the petite length in the Carissima over the regular (I'm 5'4"), though they both looked fine as I'm borderline petite.
> 
> The Byron Lars petite sizes are definitely slightly smaller all around than the regular sizes, as opposed to a lot of other Anthro styles where they just chop off a couple of inches from the skirt hem for the petite sizes and the fit everywhere else is the same.
> 
> Hope this helps!



hi there, it helps a lot! i will definitely take the petite size and from what you said i could fit into 0P, but it's only available from size 2P in the web, so im going with 2P.

thanks!


----------



## Dark Ennui

I love the Byron Lars dresses and just picked up another in store today. Lol 

I have the Charissma and the Brocade in the neutral. My review of the neutral brocade is on there. You'll see me as: oEnnuio

I find that in Byron Lars I'm all the same size. Even though the brocade doesn't stretch it still fit me fine.


----------



## LavenderIce

Dark Ennui said:


> I love the Byron Lars dresses and just picked up another in store today. Lol
> 
> I have the Charissma and the Brocade in the neutral. My review of the neutral brocade is on there. You'll see me as: oEnnuio
> 
> I find that in Byron Lars I'm all the same size. Even though the brocade doesn't stretch it still fit me fine.



Good to know.  Thanks for sharing.  I'll keep that in mind if the brocade dress pop up again in my size range.


----------



## beggarbaby

Did anyone pick up anything good in the end of year sales? I found a jacket for $40 and some cords.


----------

